# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  The last one to post WINS!

## Nate

I win.  :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

No no, I do.

----------


## Nate

how dare you burst my win bubble. I win.

----------


## littleindiangirl

Oh! oh no you didnt! winner is my middle name

----------


## Freakie_frog

YOU ALL LOOSE

_runs off the close the thread_

----------


## rabernet

Unlocks and then locks post - nope, I win! (what are we winning, anyway?  :Confused2:  :Confused: )

----------


## Freakie_frog

Nates going to take care of the winners collection for 1 month while we go on an all expense paid trip to New Hampshire.. I wonder what there is in NH to do ?????


P.S I win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

So what am I winning??

----------


## Blu Mongoose

With Nate running this it could be something scary!? :Confused:

----------


## Sunny1

> Nates going to take care of the winners collection for 1 month while we go on an all expense paid trip to New Hampshire.. I wonder what there is in NH to do ?????
> 
> 
> P.S I win


Does "all expenses" include spending money as well!!  :Wink:  :Razz: 

And no I win!!

----------


## Nate

winner gets a million dollars. i love rewarding myself with money  :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

_snatches check from Nate and runns off_ 

Mine all mine

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> _snatches check from Nate and runns off_ 
> 
> Mine all mine


Sorry you lose !!!!!   HAAAA  HAAA!!!!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Sorry you lose !!!!!   HAAAA  HAAA!!!!!!!!


 :Bolt:  still running with the check

----------


## Blu Mongoose

As I pass you by!!!!
But I'll settle for second if it means I get a cute lil snakey.  :Snake:

----------


## Ladydragon

"swoops in, snatches check and coupon for free hatchling snake, dashes away yelling"  I WIN! I WIN!  I WIN!  I WIN!  I WIN!  I WIN!  I WIN!  I WIN!

----------


## monk90222

Ladies and Gentlemen, I am your winner!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sticks foot out to trip, grabs prize and hauls butt out of there!!!!!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## monk90222

me again.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> me again.


You lose

----------


## monk90222

> You lose


Rats!...no I don't...lol

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Rats!...no I don't...lol


YEEESSS YOU DOOOOO!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> YEEESSS YOU DOOOOO!!


::trips Blu, snatches everything and takes off again::  :Bolt:  :Bolt:  your right, monk loses and so do you!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Not so fast Dragonlady!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Saber duel:  :Bolt:

----------


## joepythons

I win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Reediculous

> I win



 :Fork: 

nope ...victorious is me!

----------


## joepythons

> nope ...victorious is me!


Nice try ,now dont make me call Santa and tell him you are being mean to me  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Reediculous

> Nice try ,now dont make me call Santa and tell him you are being mean to me


 :Rochambeaux:    shhhh!

----------


## joepythons

> shhhh!


OOOOOO i am telling  :Raspberries:  :Fishslap:  :Fishslap:   :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

you're all losers....meh  :Taz:

----------


## rabernet

This has to be the stupidest and best thread at the same time!  :Rolleyes2: 

I win, I win, I win!!!!! And stuffs check into my bra.....baaaaahhhhaaaaahaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## Ginevive

I wanna be a weener!

----------


## Ironhead

TAG!!!   I'm it.

----------


## lord jackel

Grabs TAG and runs...I win :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm the winner!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ginevive

That is a cute horse in your avatar BluM.. palomino?

----------


## ADEE

struts into room...

it is I, the ultimate winner!!! 

and btw very cute baby horse  :Good Job:

----------


## rabernet

No, no, no - 'tis I who is the weeeeener!!!!

----------


## frankykeno

HA!  Distracts all you goofballs with an amazing performance by the....VILLAGE PEOPLE *and the crowd roars*



I am the winner!   I am the winner!

----------


## joepythons

> I wanna be a weener!


Ummm yea  :Weirdface:   :ROFL: ,i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> HA!  Distracts all you goofballs with an amazing performance by the....VILLAGE PEOPLE *and the crowd roars*
> 
> 
> 
> I am the winner!   I am the winner!


Joanna you just gave me a belly ache remembering those people and that song  :Weirdface:   :Rage:  :sploosh:

----------


## ADEE

naw aw.. im the winner!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## joepythons

> naw aw.. im the winner!


Nope young lady nice try  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## ADEE

> Nope young lady nice try


who you callin young (lol)



and.... I WIN

----------


## joepythons

> who you callin young (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> and.... I WIN


You  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ADEE

yeah yeah... better than being over the hill though :Weirdface:  haha

----------


## joepythons

> who you callin young (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> and.... I WIN


You are only 23  :Surprised: ,now i can call you an infant  :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## ADEE

> You are only 23 ,now i can call you an infant


O Thats nice  :sploosh: 


i still win  :Dancin' Banana:  and your 40 haha lol (its not that big of a deal...) my mom is only 2yrs older than you HAHAHAHA  :sploosh:

----------


## joepythons

> O Thats nice 
> 
> 
> i still win


Nice try  :Neener:  :Popcorn:

----------


## ADEE

> Nice try


 :Good Job:  still the weener

----------


## joepythons

> still the weener


Allright young lady its past your bed time  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## ADEE

uhm yeah.. im the mommy in this house, and i get to choose my bedtime  :Good Job:  nice try though

----------


## joepythons

> uhm yeah.. im the mommy in this house, and i get to choose my bedtime  nice try though


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  its all fun  :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

> its all fun


of course.. we cant all be old geisers like you  :Surprised:  :Wink:  isnt it past your bed time

----------


## joepythons

> of course.. we cant all be old geisers like you  isnt it past your bed time


Aww now you should respect your elders  :Tears:  :Tears: , :Fishslap:  :Fishslap: .I am WINNING  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Aww now you should respect your elders ,.I am WINNING


Yeah, respect your elders!! That means I win!! I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ADEE

see, im winning.. youthful weener  :Good Job: 

and i always respect my elders... well most of the time

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Out of the way young'n!! I win!!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Out of the way young'n!! I win!!!!!!


 yea..... I got it I got it.. now outta my way  :Bolt:   I dare anyone to stop me!  :Razz:   :Saber duel: 




> HA!  Distracts all you goofballs with an amazing performance by the....VILLAGE PEOPLE *and the crowd roars*
> 
> 
> 
> I am the winner!   I am the winner!


on a side note, Joanna, where are you getting those neat smiley's from?  ::hides prize in her bra::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Is this your way of keeping a thread alive the longest???

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Is this your way of keeping a thread alive the longest???



I think Nate is going for longest post, but possibly entertainment of watching us battle back and forth.  

Now I win!! :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Bolt:

----------


## rabernet

It's what herpers do when all their enclosures are clean and rats are tucked away with their favorite snacks!

Now - I win, I win, I win!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> It's what herpers do when all their enclosures are clean and rats are tucked away with their favorite snacks!
> 
> Now - I win, I win, I win!!!!!!


So you thought!!   Woo Hoo, Im back!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Yoink!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Yoink!


heh.. sound effects are in order now..  and to start..

zing.. ::snatches prize back::  zoom ::rushes off::
ZOINKS!!! Muwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!

----------


## rabernet

Not so fast, missy!!!! I'm baaaaccck!!

----------


## Sunny1

:Matrixfight:  ** :Fishslap:  ***POW** **BASH**  

(HAHA Reminds me of the old Batman series :Wink: )

***ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOM**  :Bolt: (As laughter fades AH HAHAHAHahahaaaaa......)


Yeah I WON I WON!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

ZOP ::snatches prize again:: WHOOSH!!  :Bolt:  ::dashes off::
 :Fishslap:  


 :Neener:  ::voice trails off:: you can't catch me...

----------


## joepythons

> ZOP ::snatches prize again:: WHOOSH!!  ::dashes off::
>  
> 
> 
>  ::voice trails off:: you can't catch me...


Nice try its MINE  :Rolleyes2:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ginevive

This is the thread that doesnnnn't ennnnd...
Annnd it goes onnn and onn my frieeend....

----------


## Sunny1

:Bonk: **** _Snatches prize and runs in opposite direction_ ****


HAHAHA.. I got it I got it!!! :W00t:  :Neener:

----------


## Ladydragon

::trips Pamela:: uh huh.. nice try.. its mine again..  ::chuckles as she hides::

----------


## joepythons

> **** _Snatches prize and runs in opposite direction_ ****
> 
> 
> HAHAHA.. I got it I got it!!!


Nope MINE all MINE  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::trips Pamela:: uh huh.. nice try.. its mine again..  ::chuckles as she hides::


To slow  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe and snatches prize:: who's too slow..  ZING!!!  :Bolt:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe and snatches prize:: who's too slow..  ZING!!!


Nice try  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::holds her hand up with prize ticket stlll in it::  whadda ya mean nice try?  :;then looks around::  you know, we reallly should find Nate and get him for starting this whole thing..  ::evil grin:: lock him in a closet or something...

----------


## Reediculous

> ::holds her hand up with prize ticket stlll in it::  whadda ya mean nice try?  :;then looks around::  you know, we reallly should find Nate and get him for starting this whole thing..  ::evil grin:: lock him in a closet or something...


sorry not today!

----------


## Sunny1

Hahahahaha!! I WIN again!!  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Ladydragon

Hmphfff...  look at all these greedy people.  ::evil grin as she snatches prize again and runs off laughing:: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

(PS:  this has got to be the silliest but oh so funny thread going on any forum.  :Rolleyes2:  )

----------


## Peter Williams

I win.

----------


## Sunny1

:Saber duel:  HAHA No you don't Peter!! 

I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!!!

----------


## Peter Williams

:Mad:  I win again

----------


## joepythons

> Hmphfff...  look at all these greedy people.  ::evil grin as she snatches prize again and runs off laughing:: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> (PS:  this has got to be the silliest but oh so funny thread going on any forum.  )


You said  :Razz: .I agree we all should gang up on Nate and turn all his snakes loose  :sploosh:

----------


## joepythons

> I win again


Nope  :Wag of the finger: ,i DO  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

> You said .I agree we all should gang up on Nate and turn all his snakes loose


heh you can turn em loose, I'll bring em home to keep safe.  :ROFL: 

HA HA I WIN!!!

----------


## littleindiangirl

snatch!

----------


## joepythons

> heh you can turn em loose, I'll bring em home to keep safe. 
> 
> HA HA I WIN!!!


You know he will never be able to catch them  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .Now i WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

DOH! ::snatches back:: hee hee heeeeee

----------


## joepythons

> DOH! ::snatches back:: hee hee heeeeee


Nope  :Wag of the finger:   :Taz:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## python.princess

:Explosion:   oh, sad.. joe blew up! guess the money is mine!  :Razz:

----------


## monk90222

yup yup..I win.

----------


## Ladydragon

> oh, sad.. joe blew up! guess the money is mine!


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  ha ha Joe blew up..   heh  :Skull n bones:   one down.. the rest to go.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I think Nate is going for longest post, but possibly entertainment of watching us battle back and forth.


He shouldn't win for longest thread, unless it's for the longest and most BORING thread!  This thing has absolutely no meaning.  And all of you are trying to win w/out saying anything interesting.  Shame on you.

----------


## Nate

Very funny Joe. You lose. again.

----------


## python.princess

as do u, nate!

----------


## Ladydragon

> He shouldn't win for longest thread, unless it's for the longest and most BORING thread!  This thing has absolutely no meaning.  And all of you are trying to win w/out saying anything interesting.  Shame on you.


well.. in that case ::grabs nate, ties him up, tosses him in the closet, closes and locks the door, then puts the key in a safe place::  I WIN!!

----------


## Reediculous

everybody     :Bowdown:  to me !  once again    VICTORIOUS!

----------


## python.princess

::steals the key from doris, shoves her in the closet with nate, and runs away with the fortune!::

----------


## Ladydragon

::blinks as she's shoved into the closet with Nate:: hhmmpppfff.. this is your fault Nate.

----------


## python.princess

lmao! 



oh yeah, i win!

----------


## Ladydragon

::unlocks the door from the inside and chases Melanie:: dont think so. I do.

----------


## Reediculous

> ::blinks as she's shoved into the closet with Nate:: hhmmpppfff.. this is your fault Nate.



you and nate are in the closet?       :Confused:

----------


## Ladydragon

NO! i escaped.  he's still there

----------


## Nate

> you and nate are in the closet?


NO I'm out of the closet

err...wait a minute...you tricked me  :Mad: 

ps. i win.

----------


## Ladydragon

:sploosh:  :ROFL: Nate you came out of the closet?!

pssst. I win  ::shoves Nate back into the closet::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

You guys are still at this?  Go do something productive and stop ignoring your kids and snakes (oh, wait, that's me!).

----------


## Ladydragon

heh..  welcome to the dark side.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Very funny Joe. You lose. again.


You know me  :ROFL:  :ROFL: , I agree this is a silly thread but its something to do  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## joepythons

> you and nate are in the closet?


Nate has always been in the closet  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: ,he hides from his KILLER snakes  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## Peter Williams

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> 


I win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Joe in the closet with Nate, and locks the door:: Nope, I WIN!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You all lose!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Nothing better to do?  Go read a book!

----------


## python.princess

I just want to give Nate and Doris a big CONGRATS on your coming out! this can be a very hard time (I'm told) and if either of you need someone to talk to....


find someone else cuz I'll be busy spending this money I just WON!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves Joe in the closet with Nate, and locks the door:: Nope, I WIN!!!!


Gee what did i do wrong  :Sad: .If i have to be locked in a closet at least it could be someone attractive 
 :Please:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: .Now backoff i am the winner  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Wow! I can't wait to collect!  Longest running thread happening here! Won't have to worry about Nate reading a book. He's got it right here!!!!
\
 By the way, I win again!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## python.princess

awww... poor nate.... nobody want to play in the closet with him.... sad....

oh well! i win!

----------


## joepythons

> awww... poor nate.... nobody want to play in the closet with him.... sad....
> 
> oh well! i win!


Do you blame us  :ROFL:  :ROFL: ,now i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## python.princess

> Do you blame us ,now i win


yes! you're a big ole :Taz:  meanie!

----------


## joepythons

> yes! you're a big ole meanie!


Yes but i am winning now  :Neener:   :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## python.princess

liar! i am!

----------


## jknudson

What's going on?  I'm not going to read all of that.... :Wink:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well you were winning but now your not. :Razz:  :ROFL:  


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hi,
> 
> Well you were winning but now your not. 
> 
> 
> dr del


One step ahead of ya!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

I win!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I can't believe you guys are still doing this thing!  LOL

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I can't believe you guys are still doing this thing!  LOL



I can't believe your still worried about it!! 
We shall run till the end!!!  I win!!!!! :Laughing: 
 :Trophy:

----------


## rabernet

> He shouldn't win for longest thread, unless it's for the longest and most BORING thread!  This thing has absolutely no meaning.  And all of you are trying to win w/out saying anything interesting.  Shame on you.


Melissa,

I'd like to remind you that this is the Quarantine room where anything goes (within reason). If you don't like it, don't read it. Everyone else in the thread is having fun, let them! You definitely wouldn't have liked the baked goods food fight thread we had a few years ago. 

And shame on folks for WHAT? Having good clean fun? 

BTW, I win!

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles as she snatches the prize again, and runs off again, hiding herself very well::

by the way, I never was in the closet to come out!  Now I can't speak for Nate.. so you'll have to ask him.

Joe, you didnt do anything, I just felt like shoving you into the closet.  Maybe next time you'll get shoved in there with some attractive.   :Very Happy: 

by the way.. I WIN!

----------


## python.princess

baked goods food fight thread??? i want in on that action! 
<---------winner!

----------


## Ladydragon

food fight?  did somebody say food fight?  ::runs to the cupboard to search for arsenal::  Im ready.. and I WIN AGAIN!!

----------


## rabernet

> baked goods food fight thread??? i want in on that action! 
> <---------winner!


Yup, it's a classic! 

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ight=snowballs

And while I distract you - I win!

----------


## BallPythonsRule

uh.... what the heck is this? 
I win.  :Razz:

----------


## python.princess

sorry paulina but no. ur still a loser like the rest of them. i'm the winner!

----------


## rabernet

Hey look! You're missing out on a food fight! 

I win!

----------


## BallPythonsRule

> sorry paulina but no. ur still a loser like the rest of them. i'm the winner!


 :sploosh: 
I don't lose!
Look who lost now!!! 
muahahahhahaha!
Me a winner!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

lost? who lost? not me! quite the opposite actually! ::shoves paulina in the closet with nate::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I beat you all!!!  I win!! I win again!! :Winner: 
 :Number1:  :Bolt:

----------


## python.princess

:Wag of the finger:

----------


## Reediculous

This is still going?  losers!     :Rage:

----------


## Nate

what kind of a monster have I created?  oh well...you all keep losing..what's up with that?

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles wickedly from in front of the cupboard and decides Im starting another food fight, and starts flinging ring dings around::  heh..

FOOD FIGHT!!!! 

::then runs for cover, clutching the prize close to her::

----------


## python.princess

::throws a pie in doris' face and steals the prize!::

----------


## Ladydragon

::wipes banana cream pie out of her eyes, while licking her lips::mmmm.. yummy.  ::grabs chocolate pudding and starts slinging it everywhere, as she grabs the prize back and runs::  I WON AGAIN.

----------


## python.princess

::tosses a banana peel in doris's path and catches the prize in midair as doris falls on her booty::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Trips Melanie and runs like hell!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  You all lose!!!!

----------


## python.princess

::rubs her ass as she limps away with the prize::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Better rub again, here goes MY prize!! :Rochambeaux:  :Bolt:

----------


## python.princess

:Tears:

----------


## Ladydragon

::slips on the banana peel and slides into both Blu and Melanie, knocking them over like bowling pins:: I win I win I win. ::grabs the prize as it falls toward the ground.  ::slip slides away as fast as she can::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I can't believe your still worried about it!! 
> We shall run till the end!!!  I win!!!!!


Me, worried?  Nah.




> This is still going?  losers!


Aren't they, though?   :sploosh:

----------


## Entropy

This is the first of it's kind that I've seen I'll admit.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> This is the first of it's kind that I've seen I'll admit.


Same here.

----------


## ADEE

*YOINK*


runs away and hides




I WIN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> *YOINK*
> 
> 
> runs away and hides



Better hide!! Here I go again!!! You lose. :Winner:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I got a PM informing me that maybe I should stop complaining about this thread.  What do you guys think?  Um... DON'T ANSWER THAT!

I win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

It's okay to complain, just as long as we can act like immature brats!!

I win!!!! :Neener:

----------


## Ladydragon

SPLAT ::smashes a cream pie in blu's face:: nope, your out, I win again.

::grabs the prize and runs off, wondering what food to throw next::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Sorry to hijack this thread, but the next one to post loses now.
I win!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## python.princess

no cheating!!! i win dammit!

----------


## rabernet

No you don't! I do!

----------


## Sunny1

Walks in to see a small food fight going on...."OOOOOh a food fight!!"

***_Snatches the prize from Robin.. runs off with the prize in search of her own food arsenal_***

YAY I win!! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Nate

> YAY I win!!


nice try, not today  :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

::dumps a huge pot of cold spaghetti onto Nate's head as she snatches the prize from him::  heh... you've been officially announced as the loser Nate.  :Very Happy:   ::runs off for more food:: by the way.. I WIN!

----------


## rabernet

Doris, you know you can't have spaghetti without spaghetti sauce - here you go ***dumps on Doris' head and yells....I WINNNNNN!!!***

----------


## Ladydragon

AAARRRGGGHHHHHHH ::as sauce gets dumped all over her:: now that's messy.  good one Robin.  That deserves something.  ::catches up with Robin and bear hugs her, smearing the sauce onto Robin.  then grabs the prize as she runs off:: I WIN!!!

----------


## Sunny1

Awww.. poor Doris. Now all you need is some cheese!! 

**Runs up, dumps parmesan cheese on Doris...snatches the prize**

Woo Hoo!! I got it! I win!

----------


## Ladydragon

::wrinkles her nose as cheese gets dumped on her::  yuck..  ooookkkkaaaayyyyyy..  ::goes to the cupboard and starts gathering her food arsenal:: OOooohhh  Paammmeellllaaaaaaaaaa..  ::finding Pamela, she squirts her with Hershey chocolate syrup, followed by Caramel syrup, tossing some rainbow sprinkles for added color:: Oh you look so pretty Pamela   :Very Happy:   ::grabs prize and runs off:: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I WIN!!!

----------


## ADEE

grabs prize back from Doris.. haha I win!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Ladydragon

:;chases after Ashley, squeezing the caramel syrup bottle till its empty:: no you dont..  I win   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sunny1

AAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHH!! :Wink: 

***Runs to the fridge, peers in (Hmmmmm), grabs the ketchup and mustard, hunts down Doris***

Come out come out wherever you are!! 

GOTCHA!!!

**Squeezes ketchup and mustard at Doris and grabs the prize***

Mine All Mine!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

GGGAAAAHHHHHHH!!  

::gets covered in ketchup and mustard.  Grabs maple syrup and looks for Pamela::

You can run, but you can't hide...  I've got a present for you!!!

::finds Pamela and squeezes the entire bottle over her head and for good measure pats it in real good::  :Very Happy: 

ITS MINE!!  MUUWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

----------


## Sunny1

AAAAHHHH!! 
***Tries to keep the maple syrup out of her eyes***
Oooooo Now you're gonna get it!!

***Still trying to keep maple syrup from dripping in her eyes, she fumbles around the kitchen and grabs the first thing she could find....a jar of peanut butter. Scooping gobs of peanut butter out of the jar she chucks them at Doris***

The prize is mine!!! 

***Grabs the prize and rushes off***

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles as most of the globs of peanut butter miss her, as Pam is being blinded by maple syrup::  I dont think so.. :: yanks the prize out of her reach::

not today, but have some jelly for your peanut butter. ::and sends globs of strawberry jelly towards Pamela:: enjoy.

::rushes off to clean up and hide::

I win again.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> no cheating!!! i win dammit!





> No you don't! I do!





> nice try, not today


Ha ha.  NOPE!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Blu grabs prize while everyone is worried about the food fight and slides right on by!!!

WOOO HOOO!!  I win!!!

----------


## Sunny1

****Blinded by all this stickiness, fumbles around and manages to get all the chocolate, caramel, sprinkles, maple syrup and jelly cleaned off (Whew.. I can see!!!) Not feeling so sticky anymore and  now a bit rested, searches for anything to help get back the prize and finds.....Feather Pillows!!****

Bluuuuu..... I'm gonnnnnaaaaa geeeeeeet yooooouuuuu!!

**POOOOF!! Clobbers Blu and amidst a cloud of feathers, grabs the prize!!***

Yeah I got it!! I win!!
 :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Nate

sorry guys...wrote the check out to CASH because you all lose because according to the rules, I win.

----------


## python.princess

::grabs a skunky can of budweiser, shakes, cracks open and aims for nate's face- then proceeds to run off with the check::

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs a jar of molasses and starts flinging gobs of it everywhere, hitting whoever is nearby (and that would be everyone except me  :Very Happy:   ):: I win.

::then nearly falls as she laughs her arse of as Nate is "tarred" and feathered:: heh..  ::takes the check from Nate:: thank you very much sir.  ::runs off:: I WIN I WIN I WIN

----------


## ADEE

picks self up off sticky floor:: wipes off caramel:: runs up to doris trips her in mid stride snatches check and runs off shooting silly string at anyone tailing me and...

i win

----------


## Ladydragon

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! ::gets tripped and lands hard on one knee as the check is yanked out of her hand and silly string lands across her head and shoulders::  Ooohh good one Ashley..  but now your in trouble..  ::and races after her, pulling a bottle of honey out of her pocket and splats a handful of it on the back of Ashley's head as she snatches back the check::  I WIN.

----------


## Sunny1

That's what you think!!!

***WHAP!! Another burst of feathers....the check is then snatched out of Doris' hands..***

HAhahaha!! I told y'all the check is mine!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ADEE

screams at doris "honey?! really honey.. how origional" runs up behind pamela blows flour all over her coating her in a blanket of white, blinding her long enough to make a get away. 

snatches prize, im out of here!! jumps in lotus and speeds off still wiping off honey and plucking feathers from hair

----------


## Ladydragon

::blinks as Ashley yells at her and drives off ...  empty handed, pulling feathers off her from Pamela's smack::

Wonder where she's off to in such a hurry?

::then chuckles as Pam looks all ghostly covered in flour:: um halloween was last month..  ::runs and hides::

----------


## rabernet

sneaks in very, very quietly....looks around....no one's here....snatches check and sneaks back out very, very quietly......

*whispers* I win!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> sneaks in very, very quietly....looks around....no one's here....snatches check and sneaks back out very, very quietly......
> 
> *whispers* I win!


trips Robin on her way out the door and eats the check..  :Taz:

----------


## rabernet

Gives Ed the heimlich and gets him to cough up check and dashes out of the room!

----------


## Ladydragon

::yanks check out of Robin's hand as she runs out the door, grimacing slightly at Ed's drool on the check:: heh mine again ::looks for a place to hide::

----------


## Freakie_frog

Most people would pay for my drool. walk off wiping cold frog drool off of check

----------


## rabernet

You...can't...hide...from...ME!!!! I have my heat seeking goggles on!!!! Bonks Doris over the head, snatches check and runs fast like the wind, yelling over shoulder - I weeen, I weeen, I weeen!!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles:: perhaps some people would pay for your drool Ed..  
::snatches check from him, shoving him into the empty closet, turns to run and promptly gets bonked on the head by Robin, blinking as Robin snatches check and runs::  
"Oh now your gonna get it Robin."  
::runs after her pulling out her hidden arsenal of elmers glue, sprinkles and silly string, covering robin in it as she takes the check back:: 
"thank you kindly Robin."  :Very Happy:  
::runs off again::

----------


## BallPythonsRule

What do you win?
Is there... a prize? 
.

.

.

.

.
I WIN!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hello, friends.

Snatch.

----------


## rabernet

Excuse me, missy! That would be MINE!!!

Runs as fast as I can!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Tag your it, no touch back!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::pours ice cold water down Connie's back, then grabs the prize::  um.. not this time.  Its mine! I Win! ::and runs like heck::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Snatch!  Hey, this trophy is made of chocolate.  Yum, yum!  I ate it all.  No more trophy-stealing for any of you!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Snatch!  Hey, this trophy is made of chocolate.  Yum, yum!  I ate it all.  No more trophy-stealing for any of you!


Sorry, that would be the EX LAX you grabbed, I grab prize as Melissa heads to the johnny!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Got any toilet paper out there?

...Whew!  I'm back from the John.
What a dirty trick you played on me!  
Mine, all mine!

----------


## Royal Tartan

err you forgot to flush !

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ooops!  Sorry for leaving you a dirty bowl.  Flush!  And there goes the trophy - to me!

----------


## Ladydragon

::hands Melissa some air freshener spray:: here use this..  I'll hold that for you! ::and takes the prize, then dashes off:: I win I win I win.. la lalalalalalalalaaa

----------


## python.princess

wow... this competition is gettin drrrty!

----------


## Ladydragon

and stinky!! I win.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> and stinky!! I win.


 :Razz: 
Yes it stinks, and you still lose!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::raises an eyebrow::  wha? you think because its your b-day we're gonna let you win?  I dont think so!!  ::grabs the prize and laughs as she runs off::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::raises an eyebrow::  wha? you think because its your b-day we're gonna let you win?  I dont think so!!  ::grabs the prize and laughs as she runs off::



Hey, ya get this old and ya get privleges, I'll be ah takin' that now!!!!

 :Neener:  :Bolt: 

 :Winner:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ahhh, refreshed!  Thanks for the air freshener.  All better now, and winning!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Ahhh, refreshed!  Thanks for the air freshener.  All better now, and winning!


Were winning!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Neener:  :Bolt:  :Winner:

----------


## Ladydragon

THWAP!!  ::thwaps blu in the face with a pillow, then snatches prize out of his hand::  correct.. were winning.  heh.. I'm winning now.  ::then runs off again::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine, all mine.  Heh, heh, heh, heh!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Taz: 


> THWAP!!  ::thwaps blu in the face with a pillow, then snatches prize out of his hand::  correct.. were winning.  heh.. I'm winning now.  ::then runs off again::


I'll take care of you later Doris!! :: As Blu runs after melissa , thinking a major pillow fight is ON!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> THWAP!!  ::thwaps blu in the face with a pillow, then snatches prize out of his hand::  correct.. were winning.  heh.. I'm winning now.  ::then runs off again::


I deal with you later Doris : As Blu runs after Melissa with kingsize pillow!!



> Mine, all mine.  Heh, heh, heh, heh!


  THWAPPP!! YOUR IT!!! :: As I run with the prize!!:: :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grins wickedly as she gives chase, pillows at the ready:: bring it on!!! ::thwaps both blu and Melissa, feathers go flying, then snatches the prize and runs, shaking the pillows hard, feathers flying all over, creating a feather cloud:: you cant find what you can't see..  :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ooooo pillow fight!  It's on!!!  Whack, whack, whack.  Gimme that prize, or I'll tickle you, too.  (Glad we're already in the QR, this could get interesting.)

----------


## Ladydragon

> (Glad we're already in the QR, this could get interesting.)


heh.. that thought had already crossed my mind. now onto the pillow fight.

----------


## Ladydragon

::gets smacked with a pillow and laughs as she smacks back:: I doft fink fo.. ::spits out some feathers:: gimme that prize back.. ::snatches prize as she swings pillows wildly::  PILLOW FIGHT!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Stop the pillow fight!  I have a special announcement to make.  Mr. Snake got probed and he's a GIRL!   :ROFL: 

Second announcement, I'm winning!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Stop the pillow fight!  I have a special announcement to make.  Mr. Snake got probed and he's a GIRL!  
> 
> Second announcement, I'm winning!


Congrats on Mr. Snake being a girl!!
Now I'm winning!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mricyfire

Bam!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... no, you're not!  Here comes a pillow!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Um... no, you're not!  Here comes a pillow!!!


THWAP!! THWAP!! I bet you thought you got away!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Fishslap:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs the king size feather pillows and starts swinging wildly:: bet ya'll thought ya got away.. but nope ya didn't.  good news though, I am winning.   :Very Happy:   ::grabs the prize and runs like heck::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... is there a post limit to a thread?
(BTW, I'm winning!)

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Um... is there a post limit to a thread?
> (BTW, I'm winning!)


Not to my knowledge Loser!!!
Woo Hoo!!! :Neener:  :Winner:

----------


## Ladydragon

::raises eyebrow at blu:: who are you calling loser besides yourself..  ::and thwaps him with the feather pillow again as she takes the prize again::  I win again

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... I just realized that Blu Mongoose and us two ladies are the only 3 that still care.  I guess he's happy?

And losing!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Um... I just realized that Blu Mongoose and us two ladies are the only 3 that still care.  I guess he's happy?
> 
> And losing!



Sorry ladies, no "he" here!! Thwap, Thwap, I don't believe in losing!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  
The name is Nancy!

----------


## ADEE

well Nancy, Im Ashley and I just snatched the prize


speeds off "was a pleasure meeting you"

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Not so fast young lady, I'll be taking that!! And believe me the pleasures all mine!  Mine all mine!!! :Bolt:

----------


## Sunny1

HAhahahaha....... bet y'all thought I had given up huh!?!?!?!

NEVER!!!!  :Devilish: 

****Goes running off with the prize!!****

----------


## Ironhead

Now if you all dont quit posting how is anyone going to win?

****back's away ever so slowly carrying prize****

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I bet you actually thought you were getting away with that!! 
Wrong!!
I'll be takin' that!!!  Thanks :Wink:

----------


## littleindiangirl

Does it count if I get this thread closed? and I happen to be the last one to post??  :Very Happy:   :Devilish:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Does it count if I get this thread closed? and I happen to be the last one to post??


nope, cause someone will ask to have it reopened..... like me.  ::snatches prize and runs:: I win again.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> nope, cause someone will ask to have it reopened..... like me.  ::snatches prize and runs:: I win again.


Here we go again. I'll take that!!
You have to wear down sometime!!! You can't last forever! Oh, I'm winning!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Sorry about that Nancy.  I guess I saw some balls, and well... I got it!  [runs away]

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thought you made a clean getaway, didn't you? You can run but you can't hide. Better stick with checkin' them balls out , cause you just lost!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs industrial strength glue, spreads it on the floor and shoves both Nancy and Melissa onto the glue so that they are stuck there:: nope, I can go on forever.. and guess what I'm winning again. ::snatches prize and skips off::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

What a mess! Wait till I catch you! OH wait, I did!  
Thanks for holding that for me !  I'll be taking that!  :Raspberries:  :Bolt:

----------


## Peter Williams

I win again.

----------


## ADEE

na ahh i win!

----------


## Ladydragon

::grins wickedly as the prize is snatched by one person after another, before it gets grabbed again:: Oh look.. the prize and in my hands again.. well.. gotta go bye  :Bolt:

----------


## recycling goddess

okay you can all stop this posting this instant!!!!!!!!!

(i win!)

----------


## joepythons

> okay you can all stop this posting this instant!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (i win!)


I was ignoring this thread but can not allow Aleesha to win  :Neener:

----------


## recycling goddess

i thought i paid you to stop stalking me? i want my money back right now. 

and no more posting!!!!!!!!!

i win!

----------


## joepythons

> i thought i paid you to stop stalking me? i want my money back right now. 
> 
> and no more posting!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i win!


I will NEVER stop stalking you  :Blow kiss: ,now back off i win  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

but... but... but...

okay fine. 

i win  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> but... but... but...
> 
> okay fine. 
> 
> i win


Ok just for that i am calling you and leaving another message  :Phone call:  :Love:

----------


## joepythons

> Ok just for that i am calling you and leaving another message


I love it i threatend to call Aleesha and she disapears  :sploosh:  :sploosh: (j/k of course),but i still am winning  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I love it i threatend to call Aleesha and she disapears (j/k of course),but i still am winning


Boy, that was short lived!!  Now your not!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::laughs:: yeah short lived for both of you.  I win  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Jonny2184

LOL This is way too funny! 
This thread is like 30 pages long with the words I WIN! 
But it's ends now because I just WON! 

WOOO I WIN!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Boy, that was short lived!!  Now your not!!!!!


Now your not winning  :Razz: 




> ::laughs:: yeah short lived for both of you.  I win


Nice try  :Wag of the finger: .Now i am winning  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> LOL This is way too funny! 
> This thread is like 30 pages long with the words I WIN! 
> But it's ends now because I just WON! 
> 
> WOOO I WIN!


Ooops i missed you  :Surprised: .Now i am winning once again.

----------


## joepythons

I vote we all beat Nate for starting this  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Rochambeaux:   :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Ladydragon

> I vote we all beat Nate for starting this


 :Taz:  i agree..  ::then trips Joe, shoves him into the closet again, slamming and locking the door:: but see.. I win again.. so.  :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

:::i pour 4 pounds of quick dry cement over the door:::

i don't care who wins... as long as it isn't joe! LOL

but in this case... it's obvious.



I WIN!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::blinks as she watches quick dry cement over the door:: Um...  Aleesha.....  we can't keep Joe in there forever, but just for now so that I can win..  ::pushes Aleesha into the quick dry cement on the door, snatches prize and runs off:: now I win again.  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh no.... i don't wanna be trapped with joe!!!! *blink blink*

anything but this  :Sad:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> oh no.... i don't wanna be trapped with joe!!!! *blink blink*
> 
> anything but this


Yep your stuck with him and I win!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles as Aleesha laments her dilemma, snatching prize from Blu as she runs past:: don't worry Aleesha, I'll set you free later.. after I've won.. Oh yeah .. I win!!

----------


## joepythons

> :::i pour 4 pounds of quick dry cement over the door:::Not enough to keep me away 
> 
> i don't care who wins... as long as it isn't joe! LOL
> 
> but in this case... it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!


Not in this life  :Razz: 




> ::blinks as she watches quick dry cement over the door:: Um...  Aleesha.....  we can't keep Joe in there forever, but just for now so that I can win..  ::pushes Aleesha into the quick dry cement on the door, snatches prize and runs off:: now I win again.


Gee why torture me  :Tears:  :Tears: 




> Yep your stuck with him and I win!!!!!


Hey i thought we were freinds  :Tears:  :Tears: .Now i am winning

----------


## Ladydragon

> Gee why torture me



awww   :Sad:  its nothing against you personally  now i feel terrible...  NOT!!!   :ROFL: 
I WIN AGAIN!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> awww   its nothing against you personally  now i feel terrible...  NOT!!!  
> I WIN AGAIN!!!


We don't want you to feel too bad!!! You've had it long enough!
Boy! I take a few hours out to work and you get grabby! Thanks for holding it for me!!


I WIN AGAIN!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks for holding it while i was out ladies... 

I WIN!!!!!!!! :::shakes leg to get joe away from her:::

----------


## dr del

Hehe,

I beg to assure you shaking a leg is not the way to make a male fan go away. :Razz: 

Oh and I win.  :Trophy:   :Bolt: 



dr del

----------


## recycling goddess

is THAT what i'm doing wrong? okay joe... shake your own leg for now on!

and doctor doctor... i win!!!

----------


## joepythons

> awww   its nothing against you personally  now i feel terrible...  NOT!!!  
> I WIN AGAIN!!!


Yea sure  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Weirdface:   :Very Happy:  :ROFL: 




> We don't want you to feel too bad!!! You've had it long enough!
> Boy! I take a few hours out to work and you get grabby! Thanks for holding it for me!!
> 
> 
> I WIN AGAIN!!!!!


Back off its mine  :Dancin' Banana: 




> thanks for holding it while i was out ladies... 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!!!! :::shakes leg to get joe away from her:::


Nice try  :Weirdface:  :Dancin' Banana: 




> Hehe,
> 
> I beg to assure you shaking a leg is not the way to make a male fan go away.
> 
> Oh and I win.  
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


She knows she lubbs me  :Dancin' Banana: 




> is THAT what i'm doing wrong? okay joe... shake your own leg for now on!
> 
> and doctor doctor... i win!!!


Bring it on  :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles at Joe as she snatches prize from Aleesha's hand as she runs past:: hey derek, you thought you were winning.. stay on your side of the pond  :Razz:  (j/k).  Oh and Joe.... at least somebody lubs you.   :Very Happy:   :;runs off with prize:: its mine Its mine its mine.. I win

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... I'm awake now.  And running with that darn prize!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::blinks as Melissa suddenly appears and snaps the prize out of her hand:: huh..  oh...  HEY.. give that back.. ::gives chase:: your not winning....

----------


## Nate

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news. You all lose.

----------


## dr del

Geee looks like its catching too.  :Razz:  **heads for the hills**



dr del

----------


## recycling goddess

:grabs the doctor so she can play at being a nurse:

i win i win i win!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Is this thread longer than Larry's about the het lavender albinos?  I win!   :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

don't try to cloud the issue with facts!

 i win!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Here's a fact for you:  IT'S MINE, ALL MINE!

----------


## recycling goddess

oh you think that's a fact? no way!!!

it's all about MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> oh you think that's a fact? no way!!!
> 
> it's all about MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Can't leave ya alone for a minute!! :Wag of the finger: 
By the way, YOU LOSE!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

::is about tO chase whoever has the darned prize and sees Nate:: Oooohhh.. opportunity presents itself. ::chases Nate, catches him and thwaps him repeatedly with a pillow, feathers flying everywhere, as she cries out::  FREE SHOTS AT NATE FOR STARTING THIS THREAD AND THEN DISAPPEARING!! oh yeah.. and I'm winning again.

----------


## joepythons

Ok people stop trying because you know i am the winner here  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

Joe.. do you want to get shoved back in the closet? ::grins wickedly as she snags prize from Joe and runs off:; nope I'm winning again..

----------


## joepythons

> Joe.. do you want to get shoved back in the closet? ::grins wickedly as she snags prize from Joe and runs off:; nope I'm winning again..


Never  :Taz: ,now i am winning  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::blinks as prize is snatched from her:: Ooooohh.. now your gonna get it Joe.. ::gives chase, then shoves Joe back into the closet:: there now your punished..  ::goes to run off and realizes she didn't grab prize:: shoot..  ::opens closet and grabs prize from Joe:: Now I'm winning..  ::slams door shut and runs off::

----------


## joepythons

> ::blinks as prize is snatched from her:: Ooooohh.. now your gonna get it Joe.. ::gives chase, then shoves Joe back into the closet:: there now your punished..  ::goes to run off and realizes she didn't grab prize:: shoot..  ::opens closet and grabs prize from Joe:: Now I'm winning..  ::slams door shut and runs off::


Ok thats enough punishment  :Tears: .Now i will see how you like being locked in the closet with mean old Aleesha  :Razz:  :ROFL: .Now i am winning :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Reediculous

king of the hill!

----------


## Ladydragon

::snatches prize and runs:: yeah right.. queen of the hill   :Razz:    I WIN!

----------


## fishmommy

I think it should be scored using an average post number from all your posts in this thread.

that means I win!

----------


## recycling goddess

oh that's no fair! it should be who gets the most snakes from adam this month.
that means I WIN!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

well thats not fair, not all of us can be so lucky to get a bunch of snakes from adam.  :Sad:  well I'm winning this anyways.. ::sprays Aleesha with whipped cream, snags prize and runs like heck to hide:: I WIN! I WIN! I WIN! I WIN! I WIN! I WIN!

----------


## recycling goddess

i found you!!!!!!!!

hey, i've waited and been very patient... so i really do deserve to win!!!!!

----------


## dr del

:Yes:  yes you really do. erm... oops?  :Embarassed:

----------


## recycling goddess

:pushes the doctor into a waiting room:

thanks! smiling brightly

----------


## MelissaFlipski

last one.  short on words.  I win.

----------


## Ladydragon

really short.. I WIN!

----------


## recycling goddess

nope. sorry. it's me!

----------


## joepythons

> nope. sorry. it's me!


Nope back off lady its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

I Win! :d

----------


## joepythons

> I Win! :d


Ok lady dragon its on now  :Saber duel: ,now i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Party on:  you bet your sweet patooty its on..

take that  :Saber duel:   and that....   :Rochambeaux:  and that  :Fishslap:  
okay now that I've WON  :Winner: , lets  :Carouse:  then get Nate  :Teamwork:   :ROFL:

----------


## jknudson

You're all still running with this? :Confused: 

I don't want the "prize".....*throws away*  

No more prize...whoopsie. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## recycling goddess

:::catches it and wins!:::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Okay, you've all had enough fun for now!! :Wag of the finger: 

I'm back, so out of my way!! :Bonk:  :Neener: 

I win!! :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Fishslap:  I dont think so...  ::grabs prize and runs:: I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> you bet your sweet patooty its on..
> 
> take that   and that....   and that  
> okay now that I've WON , lets  then get Nate


Bring it on  :Taz:  :ROFL: 




> You're all still running with this?
> 
> I don't want the "prize".....*throws away*  
> 
> No more prize...whoopsie.


Yea he threw it to me  :Dancin' Banana: 




> :::catches it and wins!:::


Wrong its mine!! :Razz: 




> Okay, you've all had enough fun for now!!
> 
> I'm back, so out of my way!!
> 
> I win!!


Nice try  :Dancin' Banana: 




> I dont think so...  ::grabs prize and runs:: I WIN


Not this time  :Wag of the finger: ,its all mine

----------


## Ladydragon

:Headbang:  Its on Joe, Its on...  :Devilish: 

 :Saber duel:  hahaha.. I win.  now take that..   :Fishslap:  and this...    :Bonk:   :Taz: 
whoo hoo.. I win..  :Trophy:

----------


## joepythons

> Its on Joe, Its on... 
> 
>  hahaha.. I win.  now take that..   and this...    
> whoo hoo.. I win..


Now i am warning you young lady  :Weirdface: .I am winning now  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

nope! it's allllll about me!!!!! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## joepythons

> nope! it's allllll about me!!!!!


Allright i am calling you again  :ROFL: ,now i am winning  :Dancin' Banana: .Where is that Nate? Does anyone know what i am getting as my prize for winning?  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

yup i know... cause it's MINE!!!

----------


## N4S

Where's my prize?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Where's my prize?


See, ya stop to ask questions and ya lose!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> yup i know... cause it's MINE!!!


Wrong  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Where's my prize?


You lost it  :ROFL: 




> See, ya stop to ask questions and ya lose!!!


You snooze you lose ,now i win  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

stop deluding yourself joe. 

 :Razz:  it's mine!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> stop deluding yourself joe. 
> 
>  it's mine!


Your startin' ta get on my nerves woman!!! :Razz:  When I say it's mine !! Than it's MINE!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm cool with that... *getting on your nerves*

LOL

hahahahahahaha it's miiiiine!

----------


## Ladydragon

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  heh.. now I'll get on everyones nerves by winning..  ::snags prize and runs like heck:: Im outa here with my prize wish is being donated by Nate  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> heh.. now I'll get on everyones nerves by winning..  ::snags prize and runs like heck:: Im outa here with my prize wish is being donated by Nate


:Runs like hell to catch Doris:: ME! ME! ME!! I win !  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
:: Asks self, "How much weight is this burning off", as speeds away with prize!!:: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## recycling goddess

*singing* i wiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> *singing* i wiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!!


What? voice lessons!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
I'll be takin' that!! So long!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

oh you try to cloud the issue but the reality of the situation is that i am the legal owner of the item and therefore it is mine. it doesn't matter if you take it... i have copyright over it, therefore even if it IS in your possession... it's mine mine MINE!!!! *menacing laughter*

----------


## catawhat75

Hahahaha it's mine, all mine.  :Neener:   :Bolt:

----------


## recycling goddess

it may seem like it's yours... but in fact... it is mine!

----------


## Ladydragon

::laughs wickedly:: yeah but possession is 9/10 of the law.. and since I have it ... its MINE!!!  ::runs off again with prize::

----------


## recycling goddess

ah but i still have my 1/10th and now i have possession so now i have 11/10ths

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ah but i still have my 1/10th and now i have possession so now i have 11/10ths


:Blu grabs prize and runs while Aleesha is still working on her math skills:
 I WIN !!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Back from my weekend away, thanks for keeping that prize safe for me.  Snatch!

----------


## Ladydragon

::hands Aleesha a calculator, then trips Melissa as she runs past, snatching prize out of her hand as lands on the pillow perfectly placed in front of her:: aww.. now its mine again..  ::takes off running to anywhere::

----------


## recycling goddess

Aleesha is standing anywhere... and grabs and dashes!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Aleesha is standing anywhere... and grabs and dashes!!!



:Baits Aleesha in with cookies, holds prize for her while she pours milk:
AND RUNS LIKE HELL!!!  MINE! ALLLL MINE!!! :Raspberries:  :Evileye:

----------


## Ladydragon

oooh cookies..  ::grabs the prize as blu is luring in Aleesha and runs:: I've got cheesecake anyways..   :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh i want cheesecake!!!!! :grabs the prize and munches down:

----------


## Ladydragon

::swipes cheesecake and prize:: no no no.. its mine all mine..  (ps: side note, I make my own cheesecake)

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I make my own cheesecake crumbs.  :Razz:  

OO is that the prize?... YOINK!!  :Bolt: 


dr del

----------


## Ladydragon

::waves to Derek as she runs past with the real prize:: whatever floats yer boat...  but I'm still winning..  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> ::waves to Derek as she runs past with the real prize:: whatever floats yer boat...  but I'm still winning..


Ok now its mine and i am going to get mad if you take it away  :Taz:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

so.... who cares!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> so.... who cares!!!!


You better answer your phone this time Ishy  :Phone call: .I am going to tell on you if you get me mad  :Neener:  :Taz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .Now i am winning so leave it  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

no way!!!!

i do not like him on a bus
i do not like him making a fuss
i do not like joe


*hahahahaha i suck at rhyming*

----------


## joepythons

> i suck


Aleesha you should not be so hard on yourself  :ROFL:   :ROFL: .Once again i am winning  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Are such delusions common in the elderly?  :Razz: 

mwwahhahhahhha I win I win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Reediculous

Mods close the thread after this!        victorious

----------


## joepythons

> Are such delusions common in the elderly? 
> 
> mwwahhahhahhha I win I win


Hey Aleesha is only 102  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .Now i am winning  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Mods close the thread after this!        victorious


Wrong  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:  :ROFL: ,now i am  winning  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

face it joe.. you never win at anything... but i do!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> face it joe.. you never win at anything... but i do!!!!


I hope you enjoyed your few moments of fame, say goodbye to the prize!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

no, i think YOU should say goodbye to the prize... cause it's mine!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> no, i think YOU should say goodbye to the prize... cause it's mine!



You just aren't fast enough!!  :Razz:  Mine! Mine!
 :Bolt:  :Winner:

----------


## recycling goddess

did you call me slow?

zzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  :Bolt:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> did you call me slow?
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



YEP!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

you are not playing nice today...  :Razz:

----------


## DSGB

i win.

----------


## joepythons

> face it joe.. you never win at anything... but i do!!!!


Well its mine now  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I apologize in advance for not playing nice Aleesha! 
But you and your true love, Joe still lose!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Sunny1

Awwwww..... thanks all for taking good care of my prize!! :Wink: 

I'll take it back now though!! 

****Dashes off with the prize in hand****

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## recycling goddess

> I apologize in advance for not playing nice Aleesha! 
> But you and your true love, Joe still lose!!!!!


 :Puke: 

don't think that'll make me stop... cause i WILL win!!!

----------


## Nate

Hello all. you lose.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hello all. you lose.


Ya can't just jump back in and think you'll win!!!! :Razz: 
You lose!!!

----------


## joepythons

> I apologize in advance for not playing nice Aleesha! 
> But you and your true love, Joe still lose!!!!!


Gee what did i do wrong for you to be so mean  :Tears:   :Tears: 




> don't think that'll make me stop... cause i WILL win!!!


You know you lubbs me  :Wink: 




> Hello all. you lose.


If i could just slap you in the back of your head once it would be for starting this thread  :Taz:   :ROFL: 




> Ya can't just jump back in and think you'll win!!!!
> You lose!!!


Wrong sister its mine  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

feel free to leave the thread joe!

i win i win i win

----------


## joepythons

> feel free to leave the thread joe!
> 
> i win i win i win


Never i am here forever  :Raspberries:  :Blow kiss:  :Neener:  and i am winning once again

----------


## recycling goddess

get out of this thread joe *lures joe away with a spider*

mine mine all mine!

----------


## joepythons

> get out of this thread joe *lures joe away with a spider*
> 
> mine mine all mine!


I squish your spider and steal my prize back  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

blah blah blah.. you all lose and I win.. so there.. :;snags prize and runs off::  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> blah blah blah.. you all lose and I win.. so there.. :;snags prize and runs off::


Hey who invited you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL: ,now its mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

I invited me..  I dont need no stinkin invite..  ::raspberry's Joe as she takes back prize and runs off again:: I win I win I win

----------


## joepythons

> I invited me..  I dont need no stinkin invite..  ::raspberry's Joe as she takes back prize and runs off again:: I win I win I win


Oh ok  :Wink: ,now i win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Kim FTW!  :Salute:

----------


## Ladydragon

::wonders how many people can fit into that closet as she snags the prize from Kim and takes off running::  no dear...  its me winning now!  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

thank you thank you thank you... i so appreciate this!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Aleesha into the closet, snatching prize before she slams the door shut::  your welcome.. anytime.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

Pardon me...just passing through.  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Liking the hat.  :Good Job:

----------


## Earl

> Liking the hat.


Thanks del! Bill needed a little Holiday Spirit.  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

::holds onto prize tightly as both Earl and Derek "just" pass by:: yeah nice hat for Bill..  but I'm still winning.. ::and runs off::

----------


## joepythons

Ok this game is over and i won  :Taz:  :sploosh:  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

What? You think I'll stand still for that!!!! :Razz: 

Thanks for taking care of it for me. I'll be taking that now! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

okay.. see here.. you all have to read the rule book and it clearly states that LADYDRAGON, thats me, WINS.  So, just hand it over to me and lets be done with this.  ::takes prize and walks away:: I WIN.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> What? You think I'll stand still for that!!!!
> 
> Thanks for taking care of it for me. I'll be taking that now!


Now you are getting to honory here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Now its mine  :Taz: 




> okay.. see here.. you all have to read the rule book and it clearly states that LADYDRAGON, thats me, WINS.  So, just hand it over to me and lets be done with this.  ::takes prize and walks away:: I WIN.


Nope that rule was overturned by me and I WIN   :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::chuckles as she thwaps Joe with a feather pillow repeatedly:: You can't overturn a rule made by me.. so I win..  :ROFL:   so take that..   :Saber duel:

----------


## joepythons

> ::chuckles as she thwaps Joe with a feather pillow repeatedly:: You can't overturn a rule made by me.. so I win..   so take that..


Ok i take it you have never heard my favorite saying  :Wink: .So here goes "sticks and stones may break my bones but whips and chains EXCITE ME  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: .So your pillow only tickles me  :Party on:  :Devilish: .So i am still winning here  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

yup ladydragon wins!!!


*hahahahaha*

----------


## joepythons

> yup ladydragon wins!!!
> 
> 
> *hahahahaha*


Hey where did you come from  :Rolleyes2: .Nope i WIN  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

nope ladydragon wins!

----------


## joepythons

> nope ladydragon wins!


Hey lady its mine all mine  :Taz:  :Taz: .If you make me upset i will call you again  :Phone call:   :Weirdface:   :ROFL:

----------


## Entropy

Uh huh. The fact that this is still going is kind of frightening.


And uh... I win?

----------


## joepythons

> Uh huh. The fact that this is still going is kind of frightening.
> 
> 
> And uh... I win?


Scary isnt it  :sploosh: ,o by the way i win  :ROFL:

----------


## jknudson

Hey lets pump up our post counts! :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> Hey lets pump up our post counts!


Ok  :Rolleyes2: ,what else is there To do?  :ROFL:  :Weirdface: 
.O once again i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

who cares about post counts. it means nothing except we can't shut up LOL

and i told you all... ladydragon wins!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

thanx aleesha...  ::wonders what Aleesha is up to as she hits joe with a pillow again:: well, sorry no whips and chains here buddy.. and I win.

----------


## joepythons

> who cares about post counts. it means nothing except we can't shut up LOL
> 
> and i told you all... ladydragon wins!!!


Isnt that the norm for a women  :ROFL:   :ROFL: .




> thanx aleesha...  ::wonders what Aleesha is up to as she hits joe with a pillow again:: well, sorry no whips and chains here buddy.. and I win.


Gee your no fun  :Tears:   :Tears: .So i take away the trophy and i win once again  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

no fun?  NO FUN?!? that's it, that does it..  ::grabs a whip, snaps it open, the end of the whip curling aroung the trophy as she snags it out of Joe's hands:: its mine I tell you, all mine.

----------


## joepythons

> no fun?  NO FUN?!? that's it, that does it..  ::grabs a whip, snaps it open, the end of the whip curling aroung the trophy as she snags it out of Joe's hands:: its mine I tell you, all mine.


Ooo weee finnaly some fun  :Devilish:  :Devilish: .I am still taking the trophy away from you though  :Winner:   :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

Joe, go back into your hide.

I win.

----------


## Ladydragon

> Ooo weee finnaly some fun .I am still taking the trophy away from you though


lol.. so easy.. 



> Joe, go back into your hide.
> 
> I win.


::blinks as Nate suddenly appears on the scene, then promptly shoves and locks him in the closet:: now you stay there, especially for starting and causing all this trouble.  and now.. I win

----------


## recycling goddess

> Joe, go back into your hide.
> 
> I win.


hahahahaha nate definitely wins! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::gasps::  :Surprised: . Aleesha, you've turned on me?!?  :Tears:

----------


## recycling goddess

me???? never!

----------


## Ladydragon

lol I'm so glad.  and i love that smiley.. its awesome. but sorry.. now Im winning  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

it's okay... i want you to win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> it's okay... i want you to win!


Thats okat Aleesha, We'll find you a good doctor!! :Sad: 
After I win!!!!! :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

a special doctor?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> a special doctor?


Just for you and your smiley buddy there!! :Very Happy: 
By the way, I win!! :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

no leeshie no like doctors...

----------


## Ladydragon

aww thanx Aleesha.. I'll split the prize with ya then..  and yeah we'll make sure its a special doctor..   :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

i'll get ready...

----------


## joepythons

> lol.. so easy.. 
> 
> ::blinks as Nate suddenly appears on the scene, then promptly shoves and locks him in the closet:: now you stay there, especially for starting and causing all this trouble.  and now.. I win


Just where Nate loves it(the closet)  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> hahahahaha nate definitely wins!


Watch it  :Wink:  :Rolleyes2:  :Weirdface: ,now i win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Just where Nate loves it(the closet) 
> 
> Watch it ,now i win



Leave Nate out of the closet!!  :Razz: 
Now that I defended him I'll take that prize.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Why don't you go check on Aleesha while I head outta here!!

I WIN !!!!!!   AGAIN!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DSGB

pointless..

----------


## Sunny1

> pointless..


But fun!! Hey I win!! YAY!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

too bad.. nate stays in the closet.. and I win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I really hate to do this to you buuut,  I WIN!!!! I WIN!!!! :Neener:

----------


## recycling goddess

okay we ALL win... i'll just hold it for us  :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

yay we all win!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> yay we all win!!!!



I don't like sharing!!! :Razz: 

 :Taz:  I win!

----------


## recycling goddess

not nice! but we'll still include you...

we all win!

----------


## Ladydragon

> I don't like sharing!!!
> 
>  I win!


brat!!  :ROFL:   but yes, like Aleesha said, we'lll include you too.  :Very Happy: 
cause we're nice like that.

----------


## python.princess

poor nate... stuck in that damn closet still? hmm... oh well!

----------


## joepythons

> Leave Nate out of the closet!! 
> Now that I defended him I'll take that prize. 
> Why don't you go check on Aleesha while I head outta here!!
> 
> I WIN !!!!!!   AGAIN!!!!!


Nope he stays there for making this thread  :Razz: 




> pointless..


O well  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> But fun!! Hey I win!! YAY!!!


Thank you  :Good Job: 




> too bad.. nate stays in the closet.. and I win.


Wrong its mine  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> not nice! but we'll still include you...
> 
> we all win!


That's so nice of you!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> brat!!   but yes, like Aleesha said, we'lll include you too. 
> cause we're nice like that.


You just don't know me!!! :Halo and Horns: 

Wait a while, I'll grow on you!! :Wuv: 
I still win!! :Winner:

----------


## Ladydragon

Oooohh Joe,  ::stands in the doorway, holding a chain, swinging it slowly back and forth:: time to play.  ::wicked grin as she holds her hand out for the prize::

----------


## recycling goddess

joe likes it when you beat him. that keeps him coming back for more. if you are nice... he runs away!

 :Razz: 

ummmm i guess this means i win?

----------


## Ladydragon

lol I know..  :Very Happy:   but as long as I win...  theres room for play

----------


## Nate

"Hey everyone...Look at those people"
...."what are they nate?"

"They're...loooooooooooserrrrrrs"

----------


## recycling goddess

nate... i never thought i'd hear you talk about me like that  :Sad:

----------


## joepythons

> Oooohh Joe,  ::stands in the doorway, holding a chain, swinging it slowly back and forth:: time to play.  ::wicked grin as she holds her hand out for the prize::


Oooo weee  :Party on: ,its show time and you lose  :ROFL: 




> joe likes it when you beat him. that keeps him coming back for more. if you are nice... he runs away!
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm i guess this means i win?


You got it and Aleesha you lose also now  :sploosh: 




> lol I know..   but as long as I win...  theres room for play


My kind of women  :Dancin' Banana: 




> "Hey everyone...Look at those people"
> ...."what are they nate?"
> 
> "They're...loooooooooooserrrrrrs"


Hey who let you out of the closet  :Wag of the finger: 




> nate... i never thought i'd hear you talk about me like that


I guess somebody is no longer your pet boy  :ROFL: .O and i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> "Hey everyone...Look at those people"
> ...."what are they nate?"
> 
> "They're...loooooooooooserrrrrrs"



Here we try and help a guy out. Figured for you to post something like this you must have a running bet with a friend on who can get the most hits on their post. Than you go talking about us like that!! :Sad:  :Tears: 
But I win again that makes you the LOOOOOSERRR!!!!! :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Here we try and help a guy out. Figured for you to post something like this you must have a running bet with a friend on who can get the most hits on their post. Than you go talking about us like that!!
> But I win again that makes you the LOOOOOSERRR!!!!!


Nice try lady its MINE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Nice try lady its MINE



I hear Aleesha calling you with cookies!! :Razz:  While your there pick me up a few chocolate chip!!
Thanks for holding it for me though!! :Wink:

----------


## joepythons

> I hear Aleesha calling you with cookies!! While your there pick me up a few chocolate chip!!
> Thanks for holding it for me though!!


Nope me no like ISHY any more  :Razz: .My new freind is ladydragon  :Love:   :sploosh:  :sploosh: .O and you lose again

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Back to steal the trophy!

----------


## joepythons

> Back to steal the trophy!


Hey you give it back  :Taz:  :Taz: ,its mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Nope me no like ISHY any more .My new freind is ladydragon  .O and you lose again


finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Please:  thank you goddess, thank you  :Dancin' Banana: 

this is my prize. i'm a winner no matter what now!

----------


## joepythons

> finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you goddess, thank you 
> 
> this is my prize. i'm a winner no matter what now!


I did not say i will cease the phone calls though  :sploosh:  :sploosh: ,i win either way now  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh crap

----------


## joepythons

> oh crap


You know your life is not complete without me giving you heck dailey  :Good Job:  :Very Happy: ,o i WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

no, life is not complete without spell check!

----------


## Ladydragon

::sneaks in, pilfers prize while everyone else is debating on who are winners and losers and quietly slips out the door with the prize safely clutched in her hands whispering::I win.

----------


## recycling goddess

yaaaaaaaaaaa you win!

----------


## joepythons

> no, life is not complete without spell check!


 :Raspberries:  :Raspberries:  :ROFL: 




> ::sneaks in, pilfers prize while everyone else is debating on who are winners and losers and quietly slips out the door with the prize safely clutched in her hands whispering::I win.


Yea Doris is here  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: ,sorry it is my trophy  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

no it isn't!

----------


## joepythons

> no it isn't!


I am going to call you again if you dont stop being mean  :Wag of the finger:  :sploosh:  :Taz: ,i WIN I WIN

----------


## recycling goddess

no not another call. my pm box is also full!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

#$%*@  who said you could take my prize Joe.. ::glares:: its mine I tell you all mine..  ::grins wickedly:: but if you ask nice I'll share...

----------


## joepythons

> no not another call. my pm box is also full!!!


Yea yea yea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Weirdface: 




> #$%*@  who said you could take my prize Joe.. ::glares:: its mine I tell you all mine..  ::grins wickedly:: but if you ask nice I'll share...


Ok as long as we keep it away from ISHY  :ROFL: . :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

well... no.... cant do that.. we gots to share with Aleesha..  she was rooting for me,  besides you want to share with her too..

----------


## joepythons

> well... no.... cant do that.. we gots to share with Aleesha..  she was rooting for me,  besides you want to share with her too..


Well allright  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,i guess the three of us win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

whoo hoo  we win we win we win.. okay nate.. what did we win?

----------


## joepythons

> whoo hoo  we win we win we win.. okay nate.. what did we win?


Yea Nate cough up our prize  :Wink:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

what do we win??? joe doesn't win... it's ladydragon and i...  :Razz: 

just say NO to joe!

----------


## joepythons

> what do we win??? joe doesn't win... it's ladydragon and i... 
> 
> just say NO to joe!


Ok i see how you are  :Sad: .Now its only myself and ladydragon that win  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

O.o  hey if you two dont want to share with each other, then the prize is all mine again...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> O.o  hey if you two dont want to share with each other, then the prize is all mine again...


Don't get your hopes up quite yet!!!   I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> O.o  hey if you two dont want to share with each other, then the prize is all mine again...


Well now its mine  :Weirdface:  :Dancin' Banana: 




> Don't get your hopes up quite yet!!!   I win!!!


Wrong  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

well i wanted to share it... just not with joe. but if you all don't want to share... then it's mine mine mine

----------


## joepythons

> well i wanted to share it... just not with joe. but if you all don't want to share... then it's mine mine mine


*Slaps Aleesha silly then steals the trophy*  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  MINE ALL MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with a pillow for smacking Aleesha:: wrong.. I win..   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with a pillow for smacking Aleesha:: wrong.. I win..


Ooooweee not today  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: ,its MINE ALL MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

:::jumps in with ladydragon and gangs up on joe:::

*feathers flying*

----------


## joepythons

> :::jumps in with ladydragon and gangs up on joe:::
> 
> *feathers flying*


Now your talking  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: ,but YOU still LOSE  :Razz:  :Razz: .I WIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

nope... it's all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## joepythons

You better behave ISHY or i will tell  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> nope... it's all about meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


To slow  :Dancin' Banana: ,so i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Look who's talking!!!
I win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Thanks for keeping it warm.

:Snatches trophy, jumps in time machine and comes out in the year 2500, when you are all dead.:

I win!

----------


## Earl

Has anybody seen my Loofah? 

I think I left in here after my last session.

----------


## recycling goddess

loofah? is THAT what that was? *burp* sorry... i thought it was dehydrated melon  :Bolt:

----------


## Earl

> loofah? is THAT what that was? *burp* sorry... i thought it was dehydrated melon


You ate my body sponge?  :Surprised: 

I didn't know you were that freaky. We must get together and party.







(I'm just being a big silly goose so please don't kill me)  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Thanks for keeping it warm.
> 
> :Snatches trophy, jumps in time machine and comes out in the year 2500, when you are all dead.:
> 
> I win!


The good never die so i will always be here.I WIN  :Dancin' Banana: 




> You ate my body sponge? 
> 
> I didn't know you were that freaky. We must get together and party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man i can tell you some stories if you have a free day  :ROFL: . I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:pounces Joe, smacking him with the pillow again:: yeah?  I want to hear stories...  but the prize is mine...  Aleesha.. grab the prize..  we win we win we win..

----------


## joepythons

> :pounces Joe, smacking him with the pillow again:: yeah?  I want to hear stories...  but the prize is mine...  Aleesha.. grab the prize..  we win we win we win..


I thought it was our prize  :Weirdface:   :Tears: .Ok its on now  :Taz:  :Taz: ,its MINE ALL MINE

----------


## recycling goddess

> You ate my body sponge? 
> 
> I didn't know you were that freaky. We must get together and party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kill you? no way... i think we are made for each other!

*joe go AWAY*

----------


## joepythons

> kill you? no way... i think we are made for each other!
> 
> *joe go AWAY*


Hey who said you could post  :Weirdface:   :Weirdface: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

everyone did so there  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

:waves to Aleesha:: hiya...  ::then grabs Joe, tosses him into the closet and locks it:: okay.. now you behave and stay there and we'll share the prize with you.. but only if you behave..  ::wiggles finger at him slowly, one eyebrow raised::  we win we win we win

----------


## recycling goddess

he NEVER stays in the closet... so we need to find a new place for him!

*a trunk in the bottom of the ocean wrapped with 400m of chain*

----------


## Nate

Aleesha, I have some news...

yew. lews.

----------


## Ladydragon

> he NEVER stays in the closet... so we need to find a new place for him!
> 
> *a trunk in the bottom of the ocean wrapped with 400m of chain*


 :sploosh:   :ROFL:  which ocean?  nope Nate  yew lews...   :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I want it!  It's mine!  Gimme!   :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> everyone did so there


They lied to you  :sploosh: 




> :waves to Aleesha:: hiya...  ::then grabs Joe, tosses him into the closet and locks it:: okay.. now you behave and stay there and we'll share the prize with you.. but only if you behave..  ::wiggles finger at him slowly, one eyebrow raised::  we win we win we win


Me behave NEVER NEVER  :Taz:  :Wag of the finger:  :ROFL: ,now ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> he NEVER stays in the closet... so we need to find a new place for him!
> 
> *a trunk in the bottom of the ocean wrapped with 400m of chain*


Hey i am NOT Nate  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Weirdface: 




> which ocean?  nope Nate  yew lews...


I thought you were my freind  :Weirdface: ,o well i win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

> Aleesha, I have some news...
> 
> yew. lews.


Nate... I'm shocked... truly shocked. I thought you were my bunny boy...  :Tears:

----------


## joepythons

> Nate... I'm shocked... truly shocked. I thought you were my bunny boy...


Aww are you a poor baby  :Tears:  :Tears:   :sploosh:  :sploosh: ,YOU LOSE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

i don't like you anymore joe. time for you to go away  :Bolt:   :Please: 


I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN

----------


## joepythons

> i don't like you anymore joe. time for you to go away  
> 
> 
> I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN


Now you stop lieing ISHY you lubbs me  :Wink: ,I WIN I WIN  :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

i lub you like a sidewalk.

----------


## joepythons

> i lub you like a sidewalk.


See i knew you could not resist answering me  :Neener: ,you lubbs me  :Love:   :Love: 
,o i WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I win of course!! Have I not convinced you of that yet?!!

Listen close. I WIN!!!! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs prize and runs off while Aleesha and Joe are bickering::  I lubs ya both  :Sunny:  , but I win..  :Raspberries:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You keep lubbin' them, I'll take that prize now! :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

> I win of course!! Have I not convinced you of that yet?!!
> 
> Listen close. I WIN!!!!


Wrong its MINE :Wink: 




> ::grabs prize and runs off while Aleesha and Joe are bickering::  I lubs ya both  , but I win..


Nope sorry  :Razz: ,ITS MINE AGAIN :Dancin' Banana: 




> You keep lubbin' them, I'll take that prize now!


Once again ITS MINE MINE MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

you are greedy little man joe... 

yup, that's right...i said it... little

so therefore... i win win win!

----------


## joepythons

> you are greedy little man joe... 
> 
> yup, that's right...i said it... little
> 
> so therefore... i win win win!


Dont make me call you ISHY  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: .You are VERY WRONG I WIN I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I want it!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I want it!


Want!!  I need it!!  Plus it makes Joe crazy!!! :Razz: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: I win! Iwin! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Nate

the 500th reply wins (that's post... 501..)

Woohoo!! This thread got a 1 star rating!  :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Yeah, you can't give a final post count after the fact! You lose again. Except you may have the longest running post! :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

nate you better have a prize for whoever wins.. and seeing as its me.. whats my prize?

----------


## recycling goddess

ya, what did she win?

----------


## Ladydragon

dont worry aleesha.. I'll share with ya  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nate

She won an official bp.net COOKIE.

Your cookie has already been redeemed by storing it in your browser. Thanks...have a nice day.

I win.

----------


## recycling goddess

a cookie? hmmm... i like that prize!!! 

but how about a real one... not a virtual one?

----------


## Ladydragon

i already have the cookie.. I want a real prize.   :Very Happy:   now gimme my real prize..

----------


## Earl

Wait a second!






















Hold on!





















Nobody move!
























Phew! Sorry, false alarm. Carry on.

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps earl with a feather pillow::  wrong,, there was an alarm..   :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

> ::thwaps earl with a feather pillow::  wrong,, there was an alarm..


HA! I ate some home made chili this evening and OoOoOO....$5 says the wife will wake me up at least 3 times during the night tucking the covers in all around me like a mummy in her futile attempt to avoid the anal vapors.


Nothing screams flatulence like home made chili. Good Lawd!  :Surprised:

----------


## recycling goddess



----------


## Earl

Goddess that is the coolest smiley I have ever seen!  :Cool: 

I'm going to have to steal that.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 


Aleesha!! Control yourself!! :Razz:

----------


## recycling goddess

giggling... no way!!!

and earl, i share, no problem

----------


## Ladydragon

heh.. Aleesha is sharing.... stinky..  

side note.. where are you getting those kewl smileys from?

----------


## recycling goddess

the internet LOL

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm getting a running start before the ice storm. Catch me later!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> the internet LOL


 ha ha.. very funny  :Rolleyes2:  what site in particular?




> I'm getting a running start before the ice storm. Catch me later!!!


::trips Blu as she starts to run away:: you can survive the ice storm...  right here.

but I win again.

----------


## recycling goddess

i save them from where ever i find them... on the many forums i visit.  :Wink:  

oh and I WON!

----------


## Ladydragon

oh okay...  but now I win  :Razz:    :Dancin' Banana: 



pssst--- your snakes  :Snake:  are almost here.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> oh okay...  but now I win


Not happening!! :Taz: 

You lose as usual!! :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grins as she shoves Blu into the closet, locks the door and throws away the key:: nope you lose again.. as usual.   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   ::then goes off to find Nate for her prize::  Oooooohhh Nate.. where's my prize?

----------


## dr del

**opens closet to see what all the banging is and gets run over by Blu, Joe and Aleesha escaping**

----------


## Ladydragon

::hears the trampling of feet as Derek gets run over and shakes her head::  :ROFL:   daft scotsman  :Razz:  ...  now you've gone and done it.  ::continues searching for Nate and Blu:: where's my prize?!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Just wanted to pop in and say, I will be getting a rescue Rosy Boa soon!  It is a juvenile and eating live pink mice.

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Just wanted to pop in and say, I will be getting a rescue Rosy Boa soon!  It is a juvenile and eating live pink mice.
> 
> I win!


Is that the prize?!!  :Smile:  If so, I win!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Congrats on the new baby!!  Pics please!!! :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I have to get in touch with the foster mom, set up a home for it, then bring it home.  So it may be a week or two.  It's so hard to wait!  I want him now!  Or maybe I can visit him and hold him and tell him how in love with him I am.  I think it's the same one I held at PetCo two months ago (October 20, I remember b/c it was our anniversary) and my heart started pounding with excitement.  It was true love at first site - my snakie soul-mate.  OK, too much buildup and all.  Thanks for listening.  I will post pics as soon as I can.  You can count on that!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Just wanted to pop in and say, I will be getting a rescue Rosy Boa soon!  It is a juvenile and eating live pink mice.
> 
> I win!


congrats on your new snakie.. but sorry you lose again.

ps: look forward to seeing pics  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

um... what do you think this is??? a snake forum or something???

geeze...

:::runs off with the prize:::

----------


## Ladydragon

::chases after Aleesha:: not so fast girl.. we sharing remember...   :Very Happy:   we win we win we win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> um... what do you think this is??? a snake forum or something???
> 
> geeze...
> 
> :::runs off with the prize:::



Speaking of snake forum, aren't you waiting on something? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :grabs prize and runs like hell!:  You will never win!!! :Winner:  :Twisted:

----------


## recycling goddess

quick lady... trip her by the bend... i'll grab the prize...

we can share!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::trips blu and snags prize as she falls and lands on the feather pillow on the ground:: I got it.. now lets get out of here..  :Very Happy:   yeah we win we win we win

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> ::chases after Aleesha:: not so fast girl.. we sharing remember...    we win we win we win


That's what she says when YOU are winning.  But I bet if she is winning, she is only pretending to share.  Each snake lover for themselves!!!!!

I win!  And I win another snake!

----------


## recycling goddess

you can try to break up our team...  but you won't succeed!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No need to break up the team.  Y'all can stick together - and lose!  Ha ha!

Should we have the tickle fight now?

BTW, I'm winning.

----------


## Earl

ZOMG!!! It's coming right at us!

----------


## recycling goddess

> Should we have the tickle fight now?




sure!!! just gonna do some warm ups first 

a little more...

----------


## Ginevive

Is this eeeever going to end??? lol.. lotsa bandwidth being used...!
Funny though..
Cute animations, Aleesh!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Is this eeeever going to end??? lol.. lotsa bandwidth being used...!
> Funny though..
> Cute animations, Aleesh!


Are we bothering you? We are entertaining ourselves. I'm sure the mods will delete us if we get out of control. I know I get thrown out of bars if I get out of hand.  :Embarassed: If we weren't posting this it would be wasted on another useless post. I don't have any snakie questions right now. You can ignore us or JOIN IN!! Nothing like more friends! :Carouse: 

Except!! What is my prize!!!!
I win!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> sure!!! just gonna do some warm ups first 
> 
> a little more...


Tickle, tickle, tickle!!!

I win!

----------


## recycling goddess

i win i win i win... i agree with gen... time for you to all stop posting!!!! right this instant!!!!!!!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Posting what?  

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Posting what?  
> 
> I win!


That post! You know, The one where you lose! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks for holding it for me!! :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:;runs back into the room, swinging feather pillows like crazy, snags the prize and runs out::  YAY, Aleesha we win we win we win..   whoo hooo....   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> :;runs back into the room, swinging feather pillows like crazy, snags the prize and runs out::  YAY, Aleesha we win we win we win..   whoo hooo....


Okay, You've had it long enough!! :Wag of the finger:  And joining up with Aleesha and ganging up on me won't stop me!!! 
: grabs pillow from Doris, Several good pillow bops and runs with the prize::  ::Stops long enough to throw a pie::  MMMMMMM
apple!!!
 :Neener:  :Sweeet:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No, I win!  I pick up my prize on Monday - the Rosy Boa rescue!!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Okay, You've had it long enough!! And joining up with Aleesha and ganging up on me won't stop me!!! 
> : grabs pillow from Doris, Several good pillow bops and runs with the prize::  ::Stops long enough to throw a pie::  MMMMMMM
> apple!!!


::licks apple pie yummy goodness from her lips:: thanx..  the perfect snack for more energy to continue this...  ::gives chase::



> No, I win!  I pick up my prize on Monday - the Rosy Boa rescue!!


::snags prize from Melissa as she snags it from Blu::  nope sorry dont think so..  we win.. we win

(side note:: congrats on the new rescue.. can't wait for pics)

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> (side note:: congrats on the new rescue.. can't wait for pics)


Thanks!  I'll post pics as soon as I can.  By the way, I won!  Stop denying it and just give up!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Thanks!  I'll post pics as soon as I can.  By the way, I won!  Stop denying it and just give up!


NEVER NEVER NEVER!!!! I win!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> NEVER NEVER NEVER!!!! I win!!



Give it up, you'll never win! :Razz: 

But I will!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

says you!  now Im winning again..

----------


## Earl

So you say  :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh thats right I do say..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

Alright anyone who posts after me will be forced to watch reruns of the Facts of Life and Different Strokes while Jello wrestling with Mrs. Garret.

Do NOT test me!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Earl?

----------


## Earl

> Whatchu talkin' 'bout, Earl?


The usual...me being a whacko but nevermind that. Mrs. Garret and 10 tons of Jello will by momentarily to take care of you for stealing my prize. I accept no responsibility for what is going to happen to you as I did warn you all.

You are doomed.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> The usual...me being a whacko but nevermind that. Mrs. Garret and 10 tons of Jello will by momentarily to take care of you for stealing my prize. I accept no responsibility for what is going to happen to you as I did warn you all.
> 
> You are doomed.


Your prize?!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

His prize is to watch us wrestle in jello with Mrs. Garrett!?  What a wacko.  If your gonna WATCH, at least pick someone hot.

----------


## Earl

Watch? I intend to be right in the middle of it all.  :Party:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Watch? I intend to be right in the middle of it all.


Mrs. Garret? YUCK!!! :projectile: 

By the way, you lose!!! :Wink:

----------


## Earl

I yield.  :Bowdown:

----------


## joepythons

> Give it up, you'll never win!
> 
> But I will!!!!!


Not in this lifetime lady  :Weirdface: 




> says you!  now Im winning again..


never




> heh thats right I do say..


As usual no one is listening either  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 




> His prize is to watch us wrestle in jello with Mrs. Garrett!?  What a wacko.  If your gonna WATCH, at least pick someone hot.


He is just outright sick  :projectile: .BY THE WAY I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with a feather pillow::  yeah yeah.. you wish you won.  Aleesha and I won.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::thwaps Joe with a feather pillow::  yeah yeah.. you wish you won.  Aleesha and I won.


Sooo! You really believe Aleesha has your back?? :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: 

Oh yeah, I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Check out my avatar, it's a drawing my 6 yr old son did of an albino.

BTW, I win!   :Snake:   :Good Job:   :Rolleyes2:   :Rage:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

:Frustrated: 

My son wanted the face above in my post, too.

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with a feather pillow::  yeah yeah.. you wish you won.  Aleesha and I won.


Now you try to excite me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,You lose




> Sooo! You really believe Aleesha has your back??
> 
> Oh yeah, I WIN!!!!


Now you lose also  :Wink: 




> Check out my avatar, it's a drawing my 6 yr old son did of an albino.
> 
> BTW, I win!


Nice pic but you lose also  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Now you try to excite me ,You lose
> 
> Now you lose also 
> 
> Nice pic but you lose also .I WIN



I'll get you Joe!! :Taz: 
 I thought you were supposed to pick on Aleesha?? :Confused: 
And you lose!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> I'll get you Joe!!
>  I thought you were supposed to pick on Aleesha??
> And you lose!!


I am in a honory mood so EVERYONE gets picked on  :Devilish:   :Devilish: .By the way i win  :Winner:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Check out my avatar, it's a drawing my 6 yr old son did of an albino.
> 
> BTW, I win!


Your son is quite the artist!! But you still lose!! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

I see you Nate lurking down there  :Wink: .We will ALL get you for starting this thread  :Wink:   :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:

----------


## joepythons

> Your son is quite the artist!! But you still lose!!


Boy you lose yet again  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

Nate i see you finally placed a recent pic of yourself in your avatar  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Sooo! You really believe Aleesha has your back??
> 
> Oh yeah, I WIN!!!!


Yes I do believe she has my back.. btw you lose!




> Check out my avatar, it's a drawing my 6 yr old son did of an albino.
> 
> BTW, I win!


cute drawing... get him enrolled in art school.  you lose btw!




> Now you try to excite me ,You lose
> 
> Now you lose also 
> 
> Nice pic but you lose also .I WIN


 :Very Happy:  Always Joe, always.  and if you reallly really really behave nicely you can win with me and Aleesha.

----------


## joepythons

> Yes I do believe she has my back.. btw you lose!
> 
> 
> 
> cute drawing... get him enrolled in art school.  you lose btw!
> 
> 
> 
>  Always Joe, always.  and if you reallly really really behave nicely you can win with me and Aleesha.


Well since you are being nice  :Weirdface: ,NOPE sorry I WIN  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Well since you are being nice ,NOPE sorry I WIN


Not so fast cowboy!!  :Irked2:  That prize is mine!!!! :Taz: 

MINE! MINE! ALL MINE!!!! :Raspberries:  :Fight:  :Evileye:

----------


## joepythons

> Not so fast cowboy!!  That prize is mine!!!!
> 
> MINE! MINE! ALL MINE!!!!


Now dont make me brand you in the same crowd as Aleesha and ladydragon  :Wag of the finger:  :Cowboy:   :ROFL: ,Now backoff partner its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

:ROFL:  brand me? brand me?!  :Surprised:  wow Joe...  ::double thwaps with pillows:: now who's not playing nice...  and I win!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> brand me? brand me?!  wow Joe...  ::double thwaps with pillows:: now who's not playing nice...  and I win!



Play nice?!  Were we supposed to play nice? :Surprised: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Rochambeaux: 
 :Winner:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> brand me? brand me?!  wow Joe...  ::double thwaps with pillows:: now who's not playing nice...  and I win!


Nope you are a meany with Aleesha  :Wag of the finger:   :Weirdface: .Now i win again




> Play nice?!  Were we supposed to play nice?


Now thats just wrong  :Surprised:  :ROFL: ,o by the way I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hello.  Is it me you're looking for?

----------


## Ladydragon

> Hello.  Is it me you're looking for?


thanx Melissa.. now I have that Lionel Ritchie song running through my head..   :Razz: 
 :Evileye:  Im actually looking for Joe.. cause he needs a beatin'.   :Devilish:  ::thwaps blu with the pillow as she runs looking for Joe:: Ooh Joe.. I am not a meany... yet!!   :Saber duel:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> thanx Melissa.. now I have that Lionel Ritchie song running through my head..  
>  Im actually looking for Joe.. cause he needs a beatin'.   ::thwaps blu with the pillow as she runs looking for Joe:: Ooh Joe.. I am not a meany... yet!!


Ha ha ha ha ha ha!   :ROFL:   Somehow that song popped into my head and I thought I would share.  Glad you actually got the reference.  Two points for you, but I still win!

----------


## Ladydragon

heh.. thanx. I'll take the two points and the prize thank you very much  :Very Happy:   ::grabs prize and runs::  I win I win I win

----------


## joepythons

> thanx Melissa.. now I have that Lionel Ritchie song running through my head..  
>  Im actually looking for Joe.. cause he needs a beatin'.   ::thwaps blu with the pillow as she runs looking for Joe:: Ooh Joe.. I am not a meany... yet!!


OOooweeeee  :Weirdface: ,to late though as you lose  :Good Job: 




> Ha ha ha ha ha ha!    Somehow that song popped into my head and I thought I would share.  Glad you actually got the reference.  Two points for you, but I still win!


Wrong its mine  :ROFL: 




> heh.. thanx. I'll take the two points and the prize thank you very much   ::grabs prize and runs::  I win I win I win


Sorry once again you lose and i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry Joe, but I just can"t let you win!! :Smile:  It just wouldn't be right!   You have a nice night anyway LOSER!! :Razz: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Sorry Joe, but I just can"t let you win!! It just wouldn't be right!   You have a nice night anyway LOSER!!


Well then  :Surprised: .I say we team up and keep the trophy for us  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .So i will start it WE win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Well then .I say we team up and keep the trophy for us .So i will start it WE win


I say we don't win!  It goes more like this!  I win!! I win!  You LOSE!! :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

actually.. it goes more like this  ME AND ALEESHA WIN   ME AND ALEESHA WIN   ME AND ALEESHA WIN    did you get that? good.. :Very Happy:   glad you did.  :Rock on:  :runs off with prize::

----------


## recycling goddess

ya... we won!!!!!!!!! hug doris  :Hug:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ya... we won!!!!!!!!! hug doris



Ya, You lose! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

::hugs Aleesha, then thwaps blu with a feather pillow:: nope you lose  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess



----------


## joepythons

> I say we don't win!  It goes more like this!  I win!! I win!  You LOSE!!


Well since you are being that way  :Surprised:  :Surprised: ,I WIN all by myself  :Taz: 




> actually.. it goes more like this  ME AND ALEESHA WIN   ME AND ALEESHA WIN   ME AND ALEESHA WIN    did you get that? good..  glad you did.  :runs off with prize::


Wrong you both lose  :Wink: 




> ya... we won!!!!!!!!! hug doris


Back off its MINE  :Taz: 




> Ya, You lose!


Same to you lady  :Taz: .Now i win and thats it  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh shoot... who let him out of his padded room? 

someone get the handcuffs, it's time to play good cop bad cop with joey!

----------


## joepythons

> oh shoot... who let him out of his padded room? 
> 
> someone get the handcuffs, it's time to play good cop bad cop with joey!


Now you want to bring out the handcuffs  :Weirdface: .Sorry to late and you LOSE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

Aleesha and Doris if you two take my prize from me you will both get heavy breathing phone calls at 3am  :Wink:   :ROFL: .Now its all mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> oh shoot... who let him out of his padded room? 
> 
> someone get the handcuffs, it's time to play good cop bad cop with joey!


remember Aleesha, Joe likes rough play.



> Now you want to bring out the handcuffs .Sorry to late and you LOSE


you like the handcuffs Joe, admit it.  :Razz: 



> Aleesha and Doris if you two take my prize from me you will both get heavy breathing phone calls at 3am  .Now its all mine


heavy breathing.. heavy breathing.. :Bowdown:   oh oh oo.....hahaha that just means you need to give us back the prize.. its just too much of a burden for you.   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> remember Aleesha, Joe likes rough play.
> 
> you like the handcuffs Joe, admit it. 
> 
> heavy breathing.. heavy breathing..  oh oh oo.....hahaha that just means you need to give us back the prize.. its just too much of a burden for you.


Oooo now you are in trouble  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:   :Taz: .You lose again! I WIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Oooo now you are in trouble  .You lose again! I WIN I WIN


heh what are you going to do.. spank me?  besides I win again  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> heh what are you going to do.. spank me?  besides I win again


Dont you wish  :Very Happy: ,now I WIN once again  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Dont you wish ,now I WIN once again


I think its more like you wish  :Wink:   but of course I win yet again.  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> I think its more like you wish   but of course I win yet again.


  :Surprised:   :Surprised: ,ummm maybe  :ROFL: .Now sadly you LOSE and i WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

mmmmmm,  nope you lose again...   :Wink:  in more ways than one   :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Did you guys miss me?

----------


## Nate

no. you lose.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> no. you lose.


I KNOW you missed me!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Did you guys miss me?


Of course.. the more the merrier, but you stil lose!



> no. you lose.


no.. you lose..  ::thwaps Nate with a pillow::that's for starting this useless but oh so addicting thread

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Yeah, why did you start this thing?  Anyway, now my somewhat interested in snakes, yet reserved in showing it, husband wants an RTB!!!!!!!  This world is nuts!

----------


## Ladydragon

whoo hoo  another snake victim  :Razz: , I mean sucker  :Very Happy: , I mean owner  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks for holding my spot everyone!! :Wink: 

You all lose!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

Now come on people you all know its MY TROPHY so stop wasting your time  :Wink:   :Wink: .I WIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::snags prize and sneaks off while Joe and Blu argue over who is the winner all the while whispering:: I win I win I win

----------


## joepythons

> ::snags prize and sneaks off while Joe and Blu argue over who is the winner all the while whispering:: I win I win I win


Hey lady i am wise to your tricks  :Weirdface: .Its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine, all mine!  Just like that Rosy Boa is not!   :Sad:

----------


## joepythons

> Mine, all mine!  Just like that Rosy Boa is not!


Hey who said you could play  :Weirdface:   :Razz:   :sploosh: .Nope its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

O no Doris is back  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: ,sorry you lose again  :ROFL: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Hey lady i am wise to your tricks .Its MINE


Oh Joe.. you dont know ALL of my tricks..  :Very Happy: 



> Mine, all mine!  Just like that Rosy Boa is not!


dont worry, you'll get your Rosy Boa, but you wont get this prize.  :Wag of the finger: 



> Hey who said you could play   .Nope its MINE


Joe.. everyone gets to play.. now play nice ::snaps whip::

----------


## joepythons

> Oh Joe.. you dont know ALL of my tricks.. 
> 
> dont worry, you'll get your Rosy Boa, but you wont get this prize. 
> 
> Joe.. everyone gets to play.. now play nice ::snaps whip::


Never ITS ALL MINE  :Taz:  :Taz: .Now i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::repeatedly thwaps joe with the pillow:: I said its mine mine mine mine mine mine..  behave or I'll lock you in the closet again!

----------


## joepythons

> ::repeatedly thwaps joe with the pillow:: I said its mine mine mine mine mine mine..  behave or I'll lock you in the closet again!


You make promises you never keep so i will lock you in the closet ALONE  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .I WIN I WIN :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

I've kept every promise.. ::pummels Joe some more with the pillow:: what more would you like to me to do?

----------


## joepythons

> I've kept every promise.. ::pummels Joe some more with the pillow:: what more would you like to me to do?


Well since you put it that way  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Now you get your mind out of the gutter and leave my trophy ALONE ITS MINE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

you wish..  lol and my mind usually is in the gutter  :Razz: .  but as for the prize...  I did say we would share.. so...  leggo.. its mine mine mine   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> you wish..  lol and my mind usually is in the gutter .  but as for the prize...  I did say we would share.. so...  leggo.. its mine mine mine


Well then  :Surprised:   :Weirdface:   :Razz: .Its MINE MINE MINE no shares here  :Taz:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

Im telling Aleesha on you..  :Razz:   now leggo its mine all mine  :Taz:

----------


## littleindiangirl

WOOO! I think we broke faunas record of longest post EVER!!!!! *snatch****

----------


## Ladydragon

:;blinks in surprise as Connie snags prize, then laughs:: Hey look Joe, see told you the prize wasn't yours.  :ROFL:   bet its longest thread anywhere!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

It may very well be the longest post, and you still lose!! Now quit acting like spoiled kids. I'll take that prize while you all work your differences out!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mine! All Mine! :Dancin' Banana: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

Actually the longest thread is the thread with people's pictures...670 something replies. it's on it's way to losing, just like all of you just did.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Don't think so!  I win!

----------


## joepythons

> Im telling Aleesha on you..   now leggo its mine all mine


Ehh Aleesha does not scare me :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: .I scare her  :Dancin' Banana: 




> WOOO! I think we broke faunas record of longest post EVER!!!!! *snatch****


Yea and we even respected one another  :Good Job: 




> :;blinks in surprise as Connie snags prize, then laughs:: Hey look Joe, see told you the prize wasn't yours.   bet its longest thread anywhere!


Wrong WOMEN ITS MINE  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> It may very well be the longest post, and you still lose!! Now quit acting like spoiled kids. I'll take that prize while you all work your differences out!!
> 
> Mine! All Mine!


Not this time  :Wink: 




> Actually the longest thread is the thread with people's pictures...670 something replies. it's on it's way to losing, just like all of you just did.


We will get you Nate for starting this thread  :Taz:   :Taz: ,now YOU LOSE




> Don't think so!  I win!


Nope wrong AGAIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Good morning all! It feels great to wake up as a winner!! :Very Happy: 
Have a great day! :Wink: 



 :Winner:  :Bolt:

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Joe into the closet with Nate,... again!:: there now you both can stay there..  hey aleesha we win again.  ::holding prize, runs off to find aleesha::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

::shoves Doris into the closet with Nate and Joe::
::takes prize::

Have fun in there!  I win!

----------


## Ladydragon

::searches for the door handle in the dark, growling softly:: Melissa is going to get it.. that's my prize...  ::also wonders where exactly Joe and Nate are in this closet::

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves Joe into the closet with Nate,... again!:: there now you both can stay there..  hey aleesha we win again.  ::holding prize, runs off to find aleesha::


Gee i see how you are  :Sad: .Why be so mean and put me in a closet let alone with Nate  :Tears: .So NOW I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves Doris into the closet with Nate and Joe::
> ::takes prize::
> 
> Have fun in there!  I win!


Gee this is even more torture thanks  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: .I STILL WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Gee this is even more torture thanks .I STILL WIN


 :Surprised:  torture? for who? you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  sheesh....  wait till I get out of here.. then I'll show you torture!  ::rattles the door handle, trying to open the door::  oh yeah, by the way.. I WIN  :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... did anyone make a joke yet about coming out of the closet?  Oh yeah!  Like 250 posts ago!!!

I win!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Um... did anyone make a joke yet about coming out of the closet?  Oh yeah!  Like 250 posts ago!!!
> 
> I win!!!


Yeah I'm out and staying out!!  :Smile:   Now give me that prize!!  :Taz: 
I win!  I win!!  Woo Hoo!!! :Sweeet:

----------


## joepythons

> Um... did anyone make a joke yet about coming out of the closet?  Oh yeah!  Like 250 posts ago!!!
> 
> I win!!!


Yes and you lose again  :Very Happy: 




> Yeah I'm out and staying out!!   Now give me that prize!! 
> I win!  I win!!  Woo Hoo!!!


I dont think so  :Wag of the finger: ,its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Thanks for taking turns holding that thing for the last 12 hours or so.  It's still warm - but all mine!

----------


## joepythons

> Thanks for taking turns holding that thing for the last 12 hours or so.  It's still warm - but all mine!


Short time holding  it for me but thanks anyway  :Good Job:   :ROFL: ,now ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Short time holding  it for me but thanks anyway  ,now ITS MINE


WAS YOURS!!  Thanks Joe, if I ever need a babysitter again I'll give you a call!! :Wink: 

 :Winner:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
WOO HOO!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Tell you what, I need extra cash, I'll babysit it for ya.  Nah.  Nevermind, I'll just keep it.
::Melissa runs out of the room laughing.::

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Tell you what, I need extra cash, I'll babysit it for ya.  Nah.  Nevermind, I'll just keep it.
> ::Melissa runs out of the room laughing.::


What a great sitter and I didn't pay a dime!! Thanks!
I'll take my prize home now!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Cute new avatar, Blu.  By the way, IT'S MINE!

----------


## joepythons

> WAS YOURS!!  Thanks Joe, if I ever need a babysitter again I'll give you a call!!
> 
> 
> WOO HOO!!


Wrong its mine NOW  :Wink: 




> Tell you what, I need extra cash, I'll babysit it for ya.  Nah.  Nevermind, I'll just keep it.
> ::Melissa runs out of the room laughing.::


Save your pennies and i might sell you it for a day




> What a great sitter and I didn't pay a dime!! Thanks!
> I'll take my prize home now!!


Well you lose anyway  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Cute new avatar, Blu.  By the way, IT'S MINE!


Thanks, thats an old pic of my borzoi girl at 6 months!

And your wrong it's mine!!    :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Thanks, thats an old pic of my borzoi girl at 6 months!
> 
> And your wrong it's mine!!


Well you lose yet again :Weirdface:   :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Well you lose yet again


Sorry Joe, ya can't keep it forever!! :Very Happy:  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> Sorry Joe, ya can't keep it forever!!


O yes i can  :Razz: ,now its mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::snatching prize out of Joe's hands she calmly walks out of the room:: thanx guys for keeping it safe for me and Aleesha...  ::then starts to run:: Its mine its mine its mine

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::snatching prize out of Joe's hands she calmly walks out of the room:: thanx guys for keeping it safe for me and Aleesha...  ::then starts to run:: Its mine its mine its mine


Doris, you and Aleesha can't run fast enough to get away!! I'll take that!!



 :Fishslap:  :Bolt:

----------


## Ladydragon

::trips blu as she tries to snag the prize::  I dont think so missy...  we own this prize so  :Raspberries:   ::then strolls away looking for Aleesha::

----------


## MelissaFlipski

: :Very Happy: oris trips over the rope that I put across the threshold of the door, falls flat, and drops the trophy.  I catch it, of course!::

Ha ha!  BTW, Aleesha ain't around to save you now!!!   :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> ::snatching prize out of Joe's hands she calmly walks out of the room:: thanx guys for keeping it safe for me and Aleesha...  ::then starts to run:: Its mine its mine its mine


Nice try lady now back to the closet with you  :Wink: 




> Doris, you and Aleesha can't run fast enough to get away!! I'll take that!!


Gee you were running while i snatched it from you  :Confused:  :Weirdface:   :ROFL: ,its MINE 




> ::trips blu as she tries to snag the prize::  I dont think so missy...  we own this prize so   ::then strolls away looking for Aleesha::


How did you get out of the closet  :Taz: 




> :oris trips over the rope that I put across the threshold of the door, falls flat, and drops the trophy.  I catch it, of course!::
> 
> Ha ha!  BTW, Aleesha ain't around to save you now!!!


When you find Aleesha put her in the closet also  :Wink: ,thanks for holding my prize for me  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> :oris trips over the rope that I put across the threshold of the door, falls flat, and drops the trophy.  I catch it, of course!::
> 
> Ha ha!  BTW, Aleesha ain't around to save you now!!!


:;trips over the rope, drops prize and grumbles something unladylike as she gives chase::  I dont need Aleesha to save me..  get back here.




> Nice try lady now back to the closet with you 
> 
> How did you get out of the closet 
> 
> :;grins wickedly at Joe:: I have my ways..  bigger question is, how did YOU get out of the closet...  
> 
> When you find Aleesha put her in the closet also ,thanks for holding my prize for me


nobody's going back into the closet except you Joe.. ::shoves him in again, slamming the door shut:: yay.. the prize is mine again..

----------


## joepythons

> :;trips over the rope, drops prize and grumbles something unladylike as she gives chase::  I dont need Aleesha to save me..  get back here.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody's going back into the closet except you Joe.. ::shoves him in again, slamming the door shut:: yay.. the prize is mine again..


Wrong once again :Weirdface:   :Weirdface: ,its mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wrong once again ,its mine


Don't you have someplace you should be right now?! :Razz: 
Thanks for holding it for me!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Don't you have someplace you should be right now?!
> Thanks for holding it for me!!!!


Hey how did i miss this  :Weirdface: ,now its MINE again :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hey how did i miss this ,now its MINE again


Yeah, you missed as usual! :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm back!  And it's MINE!

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong!!  it's mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

its mine!!! Muhahaaha . -locks joe in the closet and eats the key- hehhhhehehehe

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> its mine!!! Muhahaaha . -locks joe in the closet and eats the key- hehhhhehehehe


Poor Joe is always in the closet!! :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
I'll take that now!! Thanks.


 :Bolt:

----------


## stangs13

^. Trips and I catch it in mid air!

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Stangs13 into the closet with Joe:: there now Joe has company in the closet...  ::snatches prize and runs::  its mine, its mine, its mine

----------


## MelissaFlipski

::gets 3 1/2 yr old son, wearing his spiderman costume, to shoot a web onto the prize and snatch it::
::he throws it to me::
I got it.  Bye!!!
::Melissa runs away forever and ever and ever!::

----------


## stangs13

where I am waiting in ever and steal it away and hides in the closet with joe!!

----------


## joepythons

> I'm back!  And it's MINE!


Wrong




> wrong!!  it's mine


Wrong again




> its mine!!! Muhahaaha . -locks joe in the closet and eats the key- hehhhhehehehe


I dont think so  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Poor Joe is always in the closet!!
> I'll take that now!! Thanks.


Nice try




> where I am waiting in ever and steal it away and hides in the closet with joe!!


Gee i dont deserve this much punishment  :Tears: .So its mine and you ALL stay in the closet  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Gee i dont deserve this much punishment .So its mine and you ALL stay in the closet


 :ROFL:  its not punishment when you like it... :Very Happy:   ::snatches prize from Joe:: now its mine again  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> its not punishment when you like it...  ::snatches prize from Joe:: now its mine again


Ooo i see how you play  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,let go its MINE  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Ooo i see how you play ,let go its MINE


Good morning Joe!! :Smile: 

You lose!! :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grins wickedly:: yeah, thats how I play and then some..  ::waves morning to blu and everyone else::  I win I win I win.. now leggo of me prize  :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> Good morning Joe!!
> 
> You lose!!


Why good morning to you also ,not  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL: 




> ::grins wickedly:: yeah, thats how I play and then some..  ::waves morning to blu and everyone else::  I win I win I win.. now leggo of me prize


Wrong its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with a pillow as she shoves him into the closet again, snagging prize out of his hands:: mine mine mine...  now gimme gimme gimme!!!

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with a pillow as she shoves him into the closet again, snagging prize out of his hands:: mine mine mine...  now gimme gimme gimme!!!


Now you are beggining to bug me  :Taz:   :Taz: ,ITS MINE  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

I dont beg...  I demand..  ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: now give me that prize.. ::and snatches it out of Joe's hands again:;   :Razz:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Almost as long as some of the record breakers on BOI!

MINE!

----------


## Ladydragon

yay for breaking records.. and Im helping you break shortest time holding the prize.. ::snags prize from Melissa::  thank you for holding this for me...  and bye..  :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Gimme that, gimme that, gimme that thang!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Yeah!! Gimme that it's all mine! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

alright already all of you. i told you it's mine. and it is!

ENOUGH NO MORE POSTING!!!!!!!

MINE MINE MINE

----------


## joepythons

> I dont beg...  I demand..  ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: now give me that prize.. ::and snatches it out of Joe's hands again:;


Yea just like every women  :ROFL: ,now you lose again  :Very Happy: 




> Almost as long as some of the record breakers on BOI!
> 
> MINE!


Wrong 




> alright already all of you. i told you it's mine. and it is!
> 
> ENOUGH NO MORE POSTING!!!!!!!
> 
> MINE MINE MINE


I thought you were to busy  :Weirdface: ,well ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Joe, get used to it, YOU LOSE!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Joe, get used to it, YOU LOSE!!!


 :sploosh:   :ROFL:  now that is one of the funniest things yet...  funnier still is..  the prize is mine..  :Very Happy:  you ALL lose!!

----------


## joepythons

> Joe, get used to it, YOU LOSE!!!


Wrong you lose  :Weirdface:   :Taz: 




> now that is one of the funniest things yet...  funnier still is..  the prize is mine..  you ALL lose!!


Ha ha ha your funny  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Now you lose yet again :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

:;smiles, then hugs joe:: thanx.. but guess what?!  you lose again! ::snags prize and skips off:: hee hee hee

----------


## joepythons

> :;smiles, then hugs joe:: thanx.. but guess what?!  you lose again! ::snags prize and skips off:: hee hee hee


Noooooooo now i have coooties  :ROFL:   :ROFL: .Sorry its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

aww Joe.. but you like my cooties  :ROFL:   wrong again.. ::snags prize, shoves Joe in the closet again and runs off:: mine mine mine

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> aww Joe.. but you like my cooties   wrong again.. ::snags prize, shoves Joe in the closet again and runs off:: mine mine mine


Hey Doris, best be gettin' in shape! You can't outrun me!!!

It's mine!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

Hi. looks like i win again? ah...shame...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hi. looks like i win again? ah...shame...


In your dreams! Loser! :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> aww Joe.. but you like my cooties   wrong again.. ::snags prize, shoves Joe in the closet again and runs off:: mine mine mine


Shhh dont tell anyone  :Surprised: .Sorry but you lose  :ROFL: 




> Hey Doris, best be gettin' in shape! You can't outrun me!!!
> 
> It's mine!!!


You move like a 80yr old women  :sploosh: ,sorry grandma its mine  :Wink: 




> Hi. looks like i win again? ah...shame...


You should be horse whipped for starting this thread  :Taz:   :Taz:  :Weirdface: 




> In your dreams! Loser!


Grandma loses yet again  :ROFL:

----------


## RGreen454ss

MUAHAHAHAH.....The newbie comes from behind and takes it all :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> MUAHAHAHAH.....The newbie comes from behind and takes it all


Ummm not in this lifetime  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::trips the newbie and snags prize:: who needs to be fast.. Oh Joe...  I'm heading your way with my cooties  :Very Happy:   ::wonders who should get locked in the closet this time::

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I'd like to thank you all for taking care of my prize so diligently...ok who just nicked my prize? :Mad: 


dr del

----------


## Reediculous

Game Over!      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joepythons

> ::trips the newbie and snags prize:: who needs to be fast.. Oh Joe...  I'm heading your way with my cooties   ::wonders who should get locked in the closet this time::


O no not your cooties  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to thank you all for taking care of my prize so diligently...ok who just nicked my prize?
> 
> 
> dr del


I did  :Razz: .Its mine




> Game Over!


Wrong now its over  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> O no not your cooties


oh yes.. my cooties...  :: :Hug:   there now you have my cooties..  and thanx for holding the prize for me again.  :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

As Ed drive off with the real one that Joe switched for a fake.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bright202

I win.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I win.


you lose

----------


## Ladydragon

get real.. ya'll lose ya hear.. ::snags real & fake prize and runs off:: its mine its mine its mine   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Shhh dont tell anyone .Sorry but you lose 
> 
> You move like a 80yr old women ,sorry grandma its mine 
> 
> You should be horse whipped for starting this thread  
> 
> Grandma loses yet again



Watch that grandma crap! :Mad:   Unless of course you are one of my grandkids!! :Smile: 

Ya all lose!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## JLC

Ever since this thread started, I have been SSOOO tempted to make a post and *then lock the thread* and go *I WIN!!!* 

 :Razz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Razz:  

But Nate...being the troublemaker rebel that he is, would probably come along behind me and use his mad mod skillz to post despite the lock and ruin all my fun!  :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

and thats why your an administrator Judy...  cause ya dont cheat.  But I'll take that prize from you thank you very much.. ::snatches prize and darts off laughing:: its mine its mine its mine...   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## 771subliminal

thats all nice and all yall but none of that was even worth your time to type cuz umm 


*I WIN!!!!*

----------


## Ladydragon

::trips supliminal and snags prize back:: sorry your wrong.. I win  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

shhh quiet....................................... cuz i win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> shhh quiet....................................... cuz i win



Yeah! You be quiet, because its mine!! :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

no mongoose is gonna stop this snake  :Snake:  i win  :ROFL:  LOL  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 




> Yeah! You be quiet, because its mine!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry, your snake loses too! :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Winner:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:   All MINE!!! 

Mongoose madness!! WOO HOO!!! :Sweeet:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Mongoose madness!! WOO HOO!!!



Oh dear, a rabid mongoose..  better put it in a cage and put it out of its misery  :ROFL:  ::wonders how animals entered this "rat" race, but figures as long as the prize is her's its all kewl:: whoo hoo...  its mine now..  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

> wonders how animals entered this "rat" race, but figures as long as the prize is her's its all kewl:: whoo hoo...  its mine now..



if your a rat then your in the right place sweetheart cuz there are a few thousand of our pets that would love to have you over for "dinner"

*SAY IT LOUD! I'M LAST AND IM PROUD!!!!!!!*

----------


## Nate

> *SAY IT LOUD! I'M LAST AND IM PROUD!!!!!!!*


proud of your loss? ah....  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> proud of your loss? ah....


Did I read this right?1 You lost!  Too sad!   I'll take that for you!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

> Did I read this right?1 You lost!  Too sad!   I'll take that for you!!


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: thank you ill take that from you now and it is sad cuz now you lose too  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## recycling goddess

don't try to use your subliminal powers here... cause i win and you can't make me share it with you!!!

----------


## 771subliminal

> don't try to use your subliminal powers here... cause i win and you can't make me share it with you!!!


i wouldnt think of asking you to share with me, i truly believe that you should have your place all to yourself really i do, and your place is 2nd cuz 

I WIN OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i wouldnt think of asking you to share with me, i truly believe that you should have your place all to yourself really i do, and your place is 2nd cuz 
> 
> I WIN OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!



OH YEA!!!!!!! YOU LOSE!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Out of the youngn'!!! :Bolt: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

> OH YEA!!!!!!! YOU LOSE!!!!!
> 
> Out of the youngn'!!!


i may be a rookie but im takin you to school

i win
give it up to the mvp

----------


## recycling goddess

> i wouldnt think of asking you to share with me, i truly believe that you should have your place all to yourself really i do, and your place is 2nd cuz 
> 
> I WIN OH YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!


damn foiled again...

HA, IN YOUR FACE BUDDY!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs up to Aleesha:: did you get the prize?  good. lets get out of here before anyone else comes along to try and take it..  yeah we win we win we win..  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigerlily

*sneak prize out of unsuspecting hands*  You can't have the prize cause I win now!

----------


## littleindiangirl

*boink* :flee:

----------


## Ginevive

Poop! Meaningless post number 1,693,289!

----------


## recycling goddess

are you still at it? well ... let me put you out of your misery.

I WIN

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm baaa-aack!

OK.  New prize for me is a Jungle Carpet Python I plan to pick up on Tuesday evening!

I win, I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I'm baaa-aack!
> 
> OK.  New prize for me is a Jungle Carpet Python I plan to pick up on Tuesday evening!
> 
> I win, I win!


Congrats on new snake!!
Loser!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh.. you all lose again..  stop trying to take my prize.  Just admit defeat and leave it at that.  :Very Happy:  

PS: congrats on getting a new snake Melissa

----------


## JASBALLS

:Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## joepythons

> Congrats on new snake!!
> Loser!!!!


Who is the loser now  :ROFL: 




> heh.. you all lose again..  stop trying to take my prize.  Just admit defeat and leave it at that.  
> 
> PS: congrats on getting a new snake Melissa


Hey its the dragonlady  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .To bad you lose also  :Dancin' Banana: 




> 


Hey are you to tired to type anything  :Weirdface:   :ROFL: ,well you lose then also  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::waves hi to Jasballs:: sorry dude, you lose  :Very Happy: 

::then thwaps Joe with the pillow as she locks him in the closet again:: stay put will you... and its LADYdragon.. thank you very much!  sheesh.. get it right.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ::walks off with prize again::

----------


## joepythons

> ::waves hi to Jasballs:: sorry dude, you lose 
> 
> ::then thwaps Joe with the pillow as she locks him in the closet again:: stay put will you... and its LADYdragon.. thank you very much!  sheesh.. get it right.   ::walks off with prize again::


Oooweee me likes punishment  :ROFL: .Sorry i keep forgeting your correct user name  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .O you lose again

----------


## Ladydragon

::bangs on the closet door:: HEY be quiet in there..You didn't forget you brat, you just like annoying people.  Now behave, because I'm busy being the winner.

----------


## joepythons

> ::bangs on the closet door:: HEY be quiet in there..You didn't forget you brat, you just like annoying people.  Now behave, because I'm busy being the winner.


Umm did you say something DRAGONKEEPER  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: ,i WIN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Umm did you say something DRAGONKEEPER ,i WIN


Hi Joe!  Just to let you know.
You lose again.  Have a nice night!! :Very Happy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

You could call me dragonkeeper if I was keeping a dragon, but since I only see one *RAT* in this closet... and now once again, you lose.  Now hush up in there.. brat!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Thanks, y'all.  I'll post pics once I get the JCP tomorrow night.  I have learned - ain't no snake mine 'til it's in my hands.

But the prize is mine!

----------


## joepythons

> Hi Joe!  Just to let you know.
> You lose again.  Have a nice night!!


Ummm you lose again  :Razz: 




> You could call me dragonkeeper if I was keeping a dragon, but since I only see one *RAT* in this closet... and now once again, you lose.  Now hush up in there.. brat!


Ok sorry  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .So its really ratkeeper  :Surprised: .I was totaly wrong on your user name  :ROFL: 




> Thanks, y'all.  I'll post pics once I get the JCP tomorrow night.  I have learned - ain't no snake mine 'til it's in my hands.
> 
> But the prize is mine!


Well the trophy is no longer yours  :Wag of the finger: ,ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Ok sorry .So its really ratkeeper .I was totaly wrong on your user name


oh but Joe my dear, I'm not a ratkeeper, just detaining a rat until I win the prize  :Very Happy:   :ROFL:  and I win once again..

----------


## joepythons

> oh but Joe my dear, I'm not a ratkeeper, just detaining a rat until I win the prize   and I win once again..


See since Aleesha is rarely here i get to pick on you  :Razz: .Once again you LOSE AND I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> See since Aleesha is rarely here i get to pick on you .Once again you LOSE AND I WIN



 :Neener:   You lose!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> You lose!!!!!


Hey where did you come from  :Taz: .Nope i WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

Joe.. you have to start facing facts my friend.. pick on me all you want.. but I still win and you still lose  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> Joe.. you have to start facing facts my friend.. pick on me all you want.. but I still win and you still lose


Ehhh not  :Wag of the finger: ,YOU LOSE  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MeMe

_hmmmm_...last one to post wins!?!?!?! 

*I win I win!!!*   :Dancin' Banana: 

Now what did I win?

 :Weirdface:

----------


## Ladydragon

ha ha I win I win I win   :Razz:   ya'll lose!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> _hmmmm_...last one to post wins!?!?!?! 
> 
> *I win I win!!!*  
> 
> Now what did I win?


Nothing because you lost  :sploosh: 




> ha ha I win I win I win    ya'll lose!!!!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: ,i WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MeMe

> Nothing because you lost 
> 
> Wrong ,i WIN



uhm...no.

you lost.

I WIN! 

 :Cool:

----------


## joepythons

> uhm...no.
> 
> you lost.
> 
> I WIN!


Allright i am being ganged up on here by a bunch of women who LOSE.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  nOW I win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MeMe

> Allright i am being ganged up on here by a bunch of women who LOSE.   nOW I win




no...no..no! 

I WIN!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Allright i am being ganged up on here by a bunch of women who LOSE.   nOW I win


but you like the being ganged up on by a bunch of women..  and guess what?! you still lose   :Very Happy:   :ROFL:

----------


## Reptilian

*post*

----------


## Ladydragon

> *post*


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:  

now that is funny.  but sorry you lose as well..    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> no...no..no! 
> 
> I WIN!!!


Ummm not this time  :Wag of the finger: .




> but you like the being ganged up on by a bunch of women..  and guess what?! you still lose


You betcha the more the better life is  :Dancin' Banana: .You lose by the way still  :ROFL: 




> *post*


Short sentence short winning time  :ROFL: .You all lose again :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with a few pillows as she shoves him in the closet again:: darn you.. how did you get out again?!...  ggrrrrrr...  oh yeah I win again.

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with a few pillows as she shoves him in the closet again:: darn you.. how did you get out again?!...  ggrrrrrr...  oh yeah I win again.


I will never tell  :Neener: .Now give me my trophy back dragongirl  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I will never tell .Now give me my trophy back dragongirl


Joe! Joe! Joe! Don't you understand by now??? Being a man, you will never get the last word in!!   Or ever win!! :Razz: 

 Your still losing!!!  :Neener:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Joe! Joe! Joe! Don't you understand by now??? Being a man, you will never get the last word in!!   Or ever win!!
> 
>  Your still losing!!!


so true so true.. but  :Very Happy:   he's not the only one losing...    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Joe! Joe! Joe! Don't you understand by now??? Being a man, you will never get the last word in!!   Or ever win!!
> 
>  Your still losing!!!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: .I will defeat every one of you  :Taz: .Now i WIN




> so true so true.. but   he's not the only one losing...


Once again wrong  :Weirdface: .Poor little dragongirl never keeps the trophy long  :sploosh: .Now its MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she snags back the prize:: seems you cant hold on to it much longer either  :Razz:   so now its mine again..   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she snags back the prize:: seems you cant hold on to it much longer either   so now its mine again..


Cmon you hit like a girl and lose the trophy like one as well  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .Gee ITS MINE AGAIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::gladly and  :Very Happy:  gleefully she thwaps Joe with the pillow, hog times him with chains and handcuffs, gags his mouth, tosses him into the closet and locks the door, then walks away with the prize once again::  well what do you know.. I am a woman and once again, I have the prize.. go figure!  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> ::gladly and  gleefully she thwaps Joe with the pillow, hog times him with chains and handcuffs, gags his mouth, tosses him into the closet and locks the door, then walks away with the prize once again::  well what do you know.. I am a woman and once again, I have the prize.. go figure!


Now thats what i am talking about  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .I sadly need to tell you something though YOU LOSE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MeMe

> Now thats what i am talking about .I sadly need to tell you something though YOU LOSE




Noooooo...you LOSE! 

I WIN! AGAIN! 

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Noooooo...you LOSE! 
> 
> I WIN! AGAIN!


Hey not you again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Sorry YOU LOSE AGAIN  :sploosh:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Entropy

O.o  Hmm

----------


## joepythons

> O.o  Hmm


Allright where did you come from this time  :Surprised:   :Razz: .Guess what you LOSE I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

never mind where anyone else came from... how in the heck did you get out of the closet again?  :Taz:   ::but snags prize and runs off:: oh yeah.. YOU LOSE!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Sorry, but I'll be taking that!!  Thanks! :Sweeet:

----------


## Ladydragon

think not.. ::snatches back prize and takes off:: its mine I tell you all mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> never mind where anyone else came from... how in the heck did you get out of the closet again?   ::but snags prize and runs off:: oh yeah.. YOU LOSE!!!


I will never tell but you LOSE




> Sorry, but I'll be taking that!!  Thanks!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> think not.. ::snatches back prize and takes off:: its mine I tell you all mine


Gee you are REAL slow today i have taken it twice from you within one minute  :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs a wet towel and snaps it against Joe's arse:: get back in the closet you.. and stop taking the prize from me.. its mine I tell you all mine..  and once again you lose.  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> ::grabs a wet towel and snaps it against Joe's arse:: get back in the closet you.. and stop taking the prize from me.. its mine I tell you all mine..  and once again you lose.


Sure now you start being fun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Sorry but i will take my trophy  :Wink:

----------


## MeMe

> Sure now you start being fun .Sorry but i will take my trophy




BAM!

suckras! 

I win again!!!!

 :Cool:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> BAM!
> 
> suckras! 
> 
> I win again!!!!



Right back at ya!! :Razz: 

As usual, I win!!! :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I win!  And I got the JCP to boot!!!!!!  He's a feisty little guy.  Drew blood from my husband this morning.   :ROFL:   I told him to let him settle in for a week... but the man can't listen.

----------


## Ladydragon

> I win!  And I got the JCP to boot!!!!!!  He's a feisty little guy.  Drew blood from my husband this morning.    I told him to let him settle in for a week... but the man can't listen.


kewl gonna look for those pics. and men, they never do listen!  :Taz: 
As for the trophy..  ya'll are LLLOOOOOSSSEERRSS!!  Its mine its mine its mine   :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:

----------


## 771subliminal

> kewl gonna look for those pics. and men, they never do listen! 
> As for the trophy..  ya'll are LLLOOOOOSSSEERRSS!!  Its mine its mine its mine


not all men dont listen but women and men have to understand that I WIN :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Salute:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Neener:  :Bolt:  :Winner:

----------


## Ladydragon

> not all men dont listen but women and men have to understand that I WIN



see as long as everyone understands that and knows that I win all is kewl.  so I win.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Here is a picture the woman I got Zeelow from sent me.  We'll take some awesome pictures once he calms down.   :Please: 



I win!  Stop denying it!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

nice snake..  but sorry you lose I win!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> nice snake..  but sorry you lose I win!


No, YOU lose!

----------


## Ladydragon

:sploosh:  hahaha thats funny...  but whats even funnier.. you lose again  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jknudson

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Salute:  :Snake:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I never lose!

----------


## Ladydragon

well you think you never lose, but you just did.. AGAIN!!!!   :ROFL:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Too late to vote in New Hampshire's primary.  So, nothing to do there now.

I say the winner goes to the breeder of their choice and picks out any snake for sale.  All you LOSERS pay for the snake!!! 

I WIN 'DAT!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Too late to vote in New Hampshire's primary.  So, nothing to do there now.
> 
> I say the winner goes to the breeder of their choice and picks out any snake for sale.  All you LOSERS pay for the snake!!! 
> 
> I WIN 'DAT!


Hope you have plenty of money for my pied!!   Loser! :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

yeah,, well make that money for a phantom from RDR! I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I wanna play!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I wanna play!


You can play, just step to the back of the line. :Razz: 

I win!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA....

We shall see, my friend.. We shall see  :Wink:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No, I hope you have money for my lavender albino!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No, I hope you have money for my lavender albino!


Start saving! And outta my way!!!! :Very Happy: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Go back to bed, Mongoose.  It's mine!

----------


## dr del

Have I won anything yet?  :Confused:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Have I won anything yet?


Derek, we all know you are a winner!

But not of this!  Ha ha ha ha ha... :ROFL:   It's mine!

----------


## LadyOhh

Scoot over, Blue tounge  :Wink:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Scoot over, Blue tounge


Let's do the bump.  ::bump:: you outta here!

----------


## stangs13

OK!

::BUMP::



 :Dancin' Banana: 

this thread will self destruct in.....3.....2.......

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> OK!
> 
> ::BUMP::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread will self destruct in.....3.....2.......


Not before I win!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I win.  Y'all bumped outta here!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## joepythons

> I win.  Y'all bumped outta here!


Sorry sister you LOSE AND I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Sorry sister you LOSE AND I WIN


NOT!

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs in, swats everyone with large feather pillows, shoves Joe into the closet  :Very Happy:  again, snags prize and runs off:: nope ya'll lose and I win..  now gimme ma prize!!!!   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

:Razz:   Ha ha

----------


## Ladydragon

maybe haha..  :Razz:   but I still win!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

hey guys! haven't looked in on this thread in awhile... who's winning? oh snap! it's me now isn't it?  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

> hey guys! haven't looked in on this thread in awhile... who's winning? oh snap! it's me now isn't it?


 :Razz:  nope it's me!!   :Very Happy:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :Locked: 

NO SOUP FOR YOU!

----------


## Ladydragon

> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
> 
> NO SOUP FOR YOU!


ahaha.. but I dont want soup, I want a snake..  but I'll take the prize.. again.. as usual  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ahaha.. but I dont want soup, I want a snake..  but I'll take the prize.. again.. as usual


As usual you lose!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> As usual you lose!!!!


 :Wag of the finger:  you wish!!!  and you lose again...  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> you wish!!!  and you lose again...



Not likely!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Not likely!!!


but you see it happened before and it just happened again..   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> but you see it happened before and it just happened again..


Here we go again!! :Neener: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> ::runs in, swats everyone with large feather pillows, shoves Joe into the closet  again, snags prize and runs off:: nope ya'll lose and I win..  now gimme ma prize!!!!


Keep hitting me with that pillow  :Sad:   :Weirdface: .YOU LOSE




> hey guys! haven't looked in on this thread in awhile... who's winning? oh snap! it's me now isn't it?


WRONG




> As usual you lose!!!!


GEE now you LOSE AND I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Snake: 

We are winning a Snake for this? I didn't even know! 

LOL  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> We are winning a Snake for this? I didn't even know! 
> 
> LOL


Yes i am  :Razz:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Ahhhh...

What kind??

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: yes I hit you again  :Razz:  ...  and Heather it is whatever ball python snake Nat is willing to part with  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Nat?

I should probably check out the first couple of pages.. AFTER I post  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Whatever the prize I WIN!!!!! :Snake: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: yes I hit you again  ...  and Heather it is whatever ball python snake Nat is willing to part with


Sorry dragongirl you lose  :sploosh: 




> Nat?
> 
> I should probably check out the first couple of pages.. AFTER I post


It should be Nate the one that started this thread.So sadly you lose also  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Whatever the prize I WIN!!!!!


Aww you lose also now  :sploosh:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Joe, Joe, Joe, You just don't understand. I win!! YOU LOSE!!!
Maybe that makes it a bit clearer. Now go back to your closet before one of the others catch you out!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Joe, Joe, Joe, You just don't understand. I win!! YOU LOSE!!!
> Maybe that makes it a bit clearer. Now go back to your closet before one of the others catch you out!!!


Even though i sorta like you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,YOU STILL LOSE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Hmmmmm... It seems that you loose

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hmmmmm... It seems that you loose


Yes, it appears you do!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joepythons

> Hmmmmm... It seems that you loose


 :Wag of the finger: ,nope you lose again  :sploosh: 




> Yes, it appears you do!!


Nope its you that LOSE  :ROFL:  :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

::groans as she shoves Joe back into the closet:: Stop figuring out how to escape!  And I meant to say Nate,  :Very Happy:   and yet once again, I win  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> ::groans as she shoves Joe back into the closet:: Stop figuring out how to escape!  And I meant to say Nate,   and yet once again, I win


Gee not only are you weak but you lose again  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Well, I seem to be winning now, and not shoving anyone anywhere cept behind me!

----------


## Ladydragon

::growls softly as she gets a wet towel and snaps Joe in the arse:: I said stay in the closet darn you..  weak schmeak..  ::takes back prize as she closes the door:: now stay put.  and I win again  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Well, I seem to be winning now, and not shoving anyone anywhere cept behind me!


Sorry to break your heart but you LOSE  :ROFL: 




> ::growls softly as she gets a wet towel and snaps Joe in the arse:: I said stay in the closet darn you..  weak schmeak..  ::takes back prize as she closes the door:: now stay put.  and I win again


Gee you are so lucky i have to be nice to you(nothing dirty or rude) but i will say this YOU LOSE DRAGONGIRL :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::sighs with exasperation:: Joe, Joe, Joe,  you lose!   :Very Happy:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::sighs with exasperation:: Joe, Joe, Joe,  you lose!


See you are not only weak but very slooooowwwww so you LOSE AGAIN :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow:: there.. now who's slow..  YOU!! and you still lose!  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow:: there.. now who's slow..  YOU!! and you still lose!


Why you are my dear  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,I WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

::takes back prize:: I win  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> ::takes back prize:: I win


Gee i even gave you a few minutes to hold it for ME  :ROFL:  :sploosh: .Sorry you lose AGAIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Hmmmm...  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Hmmmm...


Allright ladyooooooo its MINE  :Razz:   :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope not yours  :Very Happy:  its mine..

----------


## joepythons

> nope not yours  its mine..


Now i thought you left  :Weirdface: .Its mine now  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## LadyOhh

MINE

 :Fishslap:  :Rochambeaux:  :Pink Elephant:  :Bye:

----------


## joepythons

> MINE


Wrong its MINE ALL MINE  :Taz:  :Taz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ironhead

Would you three quit bickering over who's it is......

It's mine!!!!.....hahahahahahahaha  (running to the nearest bomb shelter and locking myself in)

----------


## Ladydragon

::snags prize as Ironhead runs to the bomb shelter::  whoo hoo its mine its mine its mine  :;runs off to hide, swatting Joe with the feather pillow as she runs past him::  :Razz:  slow poke

----------


## joepythons

> Would you three quit bickering over who's it is......
> 
> It's mine!!!!.....hahahahahahahaha  (running to the nearest bomb shelter and locking myself in)


Well you are incorrect here mister ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana: 




> ::snags prize as Ironhead runs to the bomb shelter::  whoo hoo its mine its mine its mine  :;runs off to hide, swatting Joe with the feather pillow as she runs past him::  slow poke


Poor mrs dragonkid the slow poke  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::dashes past Joe, snagging prize again::  nope you are and I win again   :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## NickMyers03

first time posting here...and yet i win LOL

----------


## joepythons

> ::dashes past Joe, snagging prize again::  nope you are and I win again


Dont make me trip you again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .ITS MINE




> first time posting here...and yet i win LOL


GEE short time holding my trophy  :ROFL:

----------


## NickMyers03

nice try but this Nice guy is finishing first!

----------


## joepythons

> nice try but this Nice guy is finishing first!


Wrong its second  :Wink:

----------


## NickMyers03

cant win the race if your skipping you got to RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> cant win the race if your skipping you got to RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Run faster sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~ :Razz: 
You haven't caught it yet!!!! :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> cant win the race if your skipping you got to RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


But you have to be on your feet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Run faster sucker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~
> You haven't caught it yet!!!!


Get to school young lady  :sploosh: .I WIN AGAIN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> But you have to be on your feet 
> 
> Get to school young lady .I WIN AGAIN


Like h*** you do!!! :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> Like h*** you do!!!


Aww you almost said a naughty naughty  :Wag of the finger:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::is standing in the doorway holding the prize wondering what everyone else is fighting over::  oh well I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Pfffttttttttttttt

 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> ::is standing in the doorway holding the prize wondering what everyone else is fighting over::  oh well I win


*while standing behind her joe slaps her silly then steals the trophy back*  :Fishslap:  :Fishslap:  Once again ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

For shame your lying to everyone....

It is totally mine!  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> For shame your lying to everyone....
> 
> It is totally mine!


Me lie?  :Surprised:  Why its yourself that loses once again.I vote that we all beatup Nate for starting this thread  :Please:  :Weirdface:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs after Joe and snags back the prize while snapping his arse with a wet towel:: nice try Joe, its mine all mine.   Hey Nate.. where's MY prize?!

----------


## joepythons

> ::runs after Joe and snags back the prize while snapping his arse with a wet towel:: nice try Joe, its mine all mine.   Hey Nate.. where's MY prize?!


Aww poor little lizardkeeper fell down and dropped my trophy  :Twisted:  and now its mine  :Winner:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Neener:  :Number1:  :Trophy: 

MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs Joe's arm as she slips and knocks him down:: Awww you fall down and go boom Joe?  :;snags prize from heather and runs off:: nope, its mine

----------


## joepythons

> MINE


Thanks for holding it  :Razz: 




> ::grabs Joe's arm as she slips and knocks him down:: Awww you fall down and go boom Joe?  :;snags prize from heather and runs off:: nope, its mine


Never  :Wag of the finger: .ITS MINE

----------


## LadyOhh

Do I win a $900 breeder female Pied?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ladydragon

> Do I win a $900 breeder female Pied?


hahaha.. dont we all wish for that one.  but you still lose..   Ooooohh Nate..  where are you?  ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again, just for the fun of it::  :Very Happy:   hi Joe  and oh yeah.. I win I win I win

----------


## LadyOhh

Well, I would settle for a free Pied  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Well, I would settle for a free Pied


now that would be nice.  but who would give away a free pied?  oh yeah I win  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Was it Nat? Or Nate??  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Embarassed:  it was Nate..  I typed his name wrong the other night.. my bad..  but either way   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:  I still win..  :ROFL: 

now to get my free pied  :Snake:

----------


## joepythons

> Do I win a $900 breeder female Pied?


3 OF THEM BUT SORRY YOU ARE LOSING NOW  :Razz: 




> hahaha.. dont we all wish for that one.  but you still lose..   Ooooohh Nate..  where are you?  ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again, just for the fun of it::   hi Joe  and oh yeah.. I win I win I win


Keep on hitting me with your pillow but i still WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Keep on hitting me with your pillow but i still WIN


well I could always hit you other stuff, but once again..  :Very Happy:   I win!  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> well I could always hit you other stuff, but once again..   I win!


Sorry but your weak little arms couldnt lift anything else  :ROFL: .O by the WAY YOU LOSE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:  I will take my 3 pieds please.

----------


## joepythons

> I will take my 3 pieds please.


Wrong they are mine so gimmeeee  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Dang... Oh wait..!!!  :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You do realise Nate is gonna do a whoopsie in his shorts when he finds out you decided he owes you a pied?  :ROFL: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hi,
> 
> You do realise Nate is gonna do a whoopsie in his shorts when he finds out you decided he owes you a pied? 
> 
> 
> dr del



We want pictures!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Sorry but your weak little arms couldnt lift anything else .O by the WAY YOU LOSE


they are strong enough to lift _some_ things  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> I will take my 3 pieds please.


I'll take three as well



> Wrong they are mine so gimmeeee


no you cant have any!




> Hi,
> 
> You do realise Nate is gonna do a whoopsie in his shorts when he finds out you decided he owes you a pied? 
> 
> 
> dr del


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



> We want pictures!!


uhm  we sure about that?! oh yeah I win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Wooopsie for Nate, since I get THREE  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wooopsie for Nate, since I get THREE



Mine!!! All mine!! You lose again!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I don't think so

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I don't think so


Thought wrong!! :Wink:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Wow.  In that thread about the new infraction system, someone brought up limiting posts in the QT.  I got scared for a minute.  

Anyway, I win!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Did ya miss me?  
I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 


 :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

*runs around slamming pies in everyones faces*

haha you all got PIED  :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

::gets pied and pouts:: but this is not what I had in mind Nate.. now I want my two piebald ball pythons.  :Very Happy:   oh yeah I win I win I win  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

Its mine now everyone give up trying to take it from me  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## NickMyers03

sorry to take the prize on your birthday but ITS MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

:sploosh:   :ROFL:  yeah right think again..you both lose     and just because its your b-day Joe..  doesn't mean you automatically get to win  :Raspberries:  
but here I'll give this to you instead  :Absolut:   :Very Happy:

----------


## NickMyers03

BOO : as i come from behind and steal it only to duck around a dark corner never to be seen :

----------


## LadyOhh

I like Pie  :Smile:  And Pieds  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I like Pie  And Pieds


Yea, I do to, so I'll take that off your hands!! :ROFL: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Well, since I have both, I may acquiese... 

BUT WAIT!!!

 :sploosh: 

Naw.

----------


## joepythons

> sorry to take the prize on your birthday but ITS MINE


Gee you are so mean  :Tears:  :Tears: 




> yeah right think again..you both lose     and just because its your b-day Joe..  doesn't mean you automatically get to win  
> but here I'll give this to you instead


Thanks  :Carouse: 




> BOO : as i come from behind and steal it only to duck around a dark corner never to be seen :


Sorry but its mine  :Rochambeaux: ,that will teach you to sneak up on me  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Yum, pie!

Prize is mine, too!

----------


## joepythons

> Yum, pie!
> 
> Prize is mine, too!


Wrong its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

you know all this talk of pie.. ::smiles wickedly:: that food fight could get restarted.. and in fact..  ::flings a pie at Nate and Joe:: Nate started this round..  ::snags prize and takes off running::   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> you know all this talk of pie.. ::smiles wickedly:: that food fight could get restarted.. and in fact..  ::flings a pie at Nate and Joe:: Nate started this round..  ::snags prize and takes off running::


Wrong here is birthday cake in your eyes  :ROFL: .Now give me my trophy  :Taz:

----------


## NickMyers03

comes in like the pink panther and sneaks the prize yet again

----------


## joepythons

> comes in wearing pink and sneaks the prize yet again


Umm why are you wearing pink? Its my trophy so GIMMEEE  :Taz:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## NickMyers03

i was drunk!!! real men were pink...at least thats what i was told when the wife told me to wear it  :Sad:  o well lose my man hood  BUT I GOT THE PRIZE

----------


## LadyOhh

Is the prize a Pie or a Pied?  :Snake:

----------


## NickMyers03

your giving out free pieds this season Lady?????? wonderful i will take a few!!! free pieds free pieds from the good looking asian woman in the corner aka ladyohh

----------


## LadyOhh

Free animals, but not free Pieds. Free Pieds only for me  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

Heather.. you have free animals?  ::snags prize and runs:: I want a free piebald ball python.. but I have the prize  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

NO FREE PIEDS FROM ME!!!

FOR ME, not FROM ME

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> NO FREE PIEDS FROM ME!!!
> 
> FOR ME, not FROM ME


I'm not caring who their from , just so I get them. :Smile: 
I win!!! :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Lalalalaaaaa

Love music? I do!!! 

www.pandora.com  :Thread Hijacked:  

I win!!!

 :Blow kiss:

----------


## AndrewGeibel

I think I win.

----------


## LadyOhh

For now....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

I Win!!!!

----------


## joepythons

> 10 Free Pieds FOR JOE(aka joepythons) because he is the most wonderfull person in the world.He is my idiol and he wins


Why thank you  :Very Happy:  I will claim my prize asap  :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

> I will give the 10 pieds I get from Heather (aka LadyOhh) and give them to Doris (aka Ladydragon) because she deserves them for being such a sweet person!


awww your so sweet Joe thanx.

----------


## joepythons

> awww your so sweet Joe thanx.


I get this funny feeling in my stomach when i read your false quote  :Crazy:   :Crazy:  and here it is  :projectile:  :projectile: .

----------


## Ladydragon

um Joe, whats the matter, dont believe me!?   :Very Happy:   But you are so sweet for giving those 10 pieds to me...  now go be sick in the closet will ya.

----------


## joepythons

> um Joe, whats the matter, dont believe me!?    But you are so sweet for giving those 10 pieds to me...  now go be sick in the closet will ya.


Well trying to think about you being a sweet person just gives me the willies  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:  :Disbelief:  :Disbelief: .Thats like saying Aleesha is a spring chicken  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping: 
.I will say i lubbs ya both though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ladydragon

BRAT!  OLD BRAT!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Woah!!!

I don't even have 10 Pieds to give away yet!!!

WHICH MEANS NOTHING AS TO THE FUTURE AND MY DONATIONS TO PEOPLE

----------


## Ladydragon

> Woah!!!
> 
> I don't even have 10 Pieds to give away yet!!!
> 
> WHICH MEANS NOTHING AS TO THE FUTURE AND MY DONATIONS TO PEOPLE


 :Very Happy:  so this means when you do have pieds you'll give some away?  me first me first me first...   oh yeah I win again.   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> BRAT!  OLD BRAT!!


 :Wag of the finger:  be nice




> Woah!!!
> 
> I don't even have 10 Pieds to give away yet!!!
> 
> WHICH MEANS NOTHING AS TO THE FUTURE AND MY DONATIONS TO PEOPLE


Does this mean no pieds for me  :Tears:  :Tears: .




> so this means when you do have pieds you'll give some away?  me first me first me first...   oh yeah I win again.


Wrong backoff sister they are MINE ALL MINE  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

> be nice
> I was being nice.. remember this is a family friendly forum  
> Does this mean no pieds for me .
> yes that means no pieds for you.... 
> Wrong backoff sister they are MINE ALL MINE 
> not likely.. they are mine

----------


## joepythons

:Neener:  :Neener:  dont make me tell you are being bad here  :Razz: .Now since you have my snakes GIMMEEEEEEE  :Weirdface:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Neener:  tell tell you smell..  and these are my snakes.. you have your own.. go away!!

----------


## joepythons

> tell tell you smell..  and these are my snakes.. you have your own.. go away!!


Umm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .I am telllllinnnngggg .Its my prize  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Umm .I am telllllinnnngggg .Its my prize


Why are all of you fighting over the prize, when we already know it's mine!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

> Why are all of you fighting over the prize, when we already know it's mine!!!!


Hey you better get to bed you have school in the morning young lady  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL:   :ROFL: .ITS MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

> Why are all of you fighting over the prize, when we already know it's mine!!!!


lol, we're not  :Taz:  fighting...  you both haven't realized that the prize is MINE!!!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> lol, we're not  fighting...  you both haven't realized that the prize is MINE!!!!!


Gee sorry to break your heart its MINE :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

its so sad that you keep refusing to realize that I win!  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> its so sad that you keep refusing to realize that I win!


I will never ever give up  :Wag of the finger: .Its mine  :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Neener:  nope its mine

----------


## joepythons

> nope its mine


Ok time to kick some dragon behind  :Fishslap:  :Explosion:  :Matrixfight:  and i win :Winner:

----------


## Ladydragon

as if..   :Saber duel:  you lose old man  :Very Happy:

----------


## NickMyers03

ill take it while you sleep....

----------


## LadyOhh

Who's sleeping???

I have Normal Females!!! 

You want those??? 


 :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> as if..   you lose old man


This "old man" will teach you a lesson or two  :Taz: 




> ill take it while you sleep....


Never  :Wag of the finger: 




> Who's sleeping???
> 
> I have Normal Females!!! 
> 
> You want those???


Yes i will take EVERYTHING  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I am an"old man"
> 
> Yes i will take EVERYTHING



Goodness old and greedy! But I still win!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Goodness old and greedy! But I still win!!!


Hey  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Why leave anything  :sploosh: .Now you lose

----------


## LadyOhh

So you want my normals, eh???

I'm ready to donate  :Smile: 

BUT I WIN

----------


## joepythons

> So you want my normals, eh???
> 
> I'm ready to donate 
> 
> BUT I WIN


I want every last snake because I WON  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> So you want my normals, eh???
> 
> I'm ready to donate 
> 
> BUT I WIN


No I win!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> No I win!!


Wrond see above post  :Wink:

----------


## LadyOhh

Well Damnit... Can't we just all win???  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Well Damnit... Can't we just all win???


Ok we win(you and myself).On one condition i get 3 females  :Please:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Ok we win(you and myself).On one condition i get 3 females


You couldn't handle 3 females old man!!! :Very Happy: 
I win!!!

----------


## joepythons

> You couldn't handle 3 females old man!!!
> I win!!!


Awww you are soooooo lucky this thread isnt in the Q room  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: .Now be nice to me because i won  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Awww you are soooooo lucky this thread isnt in the Q room .Now be nice to me because i won



It's NOT??

But I win!!

----------


## joepythons

> It's NOT??
> 
> But I win!!


Wrong little lady  :Banned:  :Fishslap:  :Explosion:  :Matrixfight: .I WON AGAIN

----------


## NickMyers03

Im in line for one of your free pieds Lady....so since i win i will claim THAT PRIZE!!!....throw some free normals my way that are het for pied LOL

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Im in line for one of your free pieds Lady....so since i win i will claim THAT PRIZE!!!....throw some free normals my way that are het for pied LOL



Might as well forget about that! I win!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Might as well forget about that! I win!!


Sorry a day short and a post to late you LOSE AGAIN  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I'm sorry people, but I thought Nate was donating the prize?

----------


## dr del

Wait did someone mention PIE? **licks lips**

Oh and I win.


del

----------


## LadyOhh

What kind of pie?


(I win)

----------


## joepythons

> I'm sorry people, but I thought Nate was donating the prize?


You must have not received the memo stating you were in charge of giving me my prize  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Dancin' Banana: 




> Wait did someone mention PIE? **licks lips**
> 
> Oh and I win.
> 
> 
> del


Hey nice try mister but you lose  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> What kind of pie?
> 
> 
> (I win)


90% white with a little white on the tail please  :Please: .O you LOSE

----------


## LadyOhh

Hmmmmm...

Yeah, I have yet to recieve that Memo.

Tell you what... You send me money, I'll send you a pied??  :Wink:

----------


## joepythons

> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Yeah, I have yet to recieve that Memo.
> 
> Tell you what... You send me money, I'll send you a pied??


Hey no fair  :Tears:   :Tears: .I am telling that you are cheating you are in trouble  :Wag of the finger:   :Taz: .O by the way YOU LOSE  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

In trouble???  :Surprised: 

Mwah??  :Cool:   :Wink: 

I win

----------


## NickMyers03

> Hmmmmm...
> 
> Yeah, I have yet to recieve that Memo.
> 
> Tell you what... You send me money, I'll send you a pied??


im sending you my two cents now!!! i win

----------


## Ladydragon

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  you all should have received the memo stating that I WIN, you lose and those pieds are all mine and they can be supplied by however is feeling charitable to give them away.. to me.  so  :Neener:  I win I win I win

----------


## LadyOhh

.......

I win

----------


## NickMyers03

i win nough said :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

WHAT???

CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER MY WINNING SONG!?!!?

 :Fest:  :Carouse:  :Fest2:  :Stereo:  :Number1:  :Headbang:

----------


## NickMyers03

between that one Ladyohh and the paying you 2 cents there have been some good posts lately...its been a good day because I WON...not i win but i WON its in the past people get use to it....its over and done with you lost. i hate to break the news, i know its hard but move on and let me have my glory

----------


## Ladydragon

::falls over with laughter at Heathers victory song, then manages to tell her:: sorry you lose..  :Very Happy:  I WIN!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Meh...

I win  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

I win.   :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

RAH!

 :Snake:

----------


## monk90222

Pick me...the Winnah!

----------


## LadyOhh

Hey Chaaalie!

I win

----------


## NickMyers03

why cant you all let me win

----------


## NickMyers03

i have now found my calling......to win this thread

FIRST TO REACH 100 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!! i win i win i win

----------


## Ladydragon

meh... you lose  I win!

----------


## LadyOhh

Yeah.... I win

----------


## NickMyers03

i was just told that i lose by the wife..... so with this said Lady my Lady you may claim my prize as your own























































but i still win LOL

----------


## Ladydragon

nope you lose!I WIN I WIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

You loooose

----------


## Ladydragon

::sticks fingers in ears and walks around the room:: lalalalalalalalala I can't hear you.  You lose I win.. I get the prize.. lalalalalalala

----------


## LadyOhh

:Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage: 

YOU LOOOOOSE

----------


## MarkS

> i have now found my calling......to win this thread
> 
> FIRST TO REACH 100 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!! i win i win i win



Sorry, thats only 991 posts.  What's it like to be the 1000th poster?

We may find out soon.......  Na na na naaaa, Na na na naaaa, Hey hey hey....  Goodbye..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwnqqj5Q1BU

Mark

----------


## LadyOhh

ME!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

well.. your prize for being the 1000th poster in this thread is.....  ::insert drumroll here:: that you lose the prize.  MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nate

What a waste of database space.  darn you OP...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

i win.

----------


## joepythons

> ::sticks fingers in ears and walks around the room:: lalalalalalalalala I can't hear you.  You lose I win.. I get the prize.. lalalalalalala


I thought that was your problem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .




> ME!!!!!!!!!


See your still confused :Wink: 




> What a waste of database space.  darn you OP... 
> 
> i win.


You should be horse whipped for starting this thread  :Taz:  :Taz: .BUT I WON  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MeMe

> See your still confused





No...you are. cause.......



I WIN!!!!!


 :Bolt:

----------


## Ladydragon

okay.. here is how it goes.. I win everyone else loses and Nate gets horse whipped for starting this confounded thread.  and somebody is giving me a free piebald ball python as the prize  : :Neener: : so there..  problem solved.  :Very Happy:

----------


## NickMyers03

wow this sucks...so many people want MY PRIZE

----------


## MeMe

uhmmm..I thought about it and NO! 

I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 

ok...I think you got the point.

----------


## Ladydragon

> uhmmm..I thought about it and NO! 
> 
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 
> 
> ok...I think you got the point.


Um.. no whats your point?  if its that I win, me Doris (aka Ladydragon) then yes I got that point very well.  :Very Happy:   so I win.. now gimme ma prize

----------


## MeMe

> Um.. no whats your point?  if its that you win, Memes (aka Remes) then yes I got that point very well.   so you win.. now give her the prize


EXACTLY!

 :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> No...you are. cause.......
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN!!!!!Umm nope





> okay.. here is how it goes.. I win everyone else loses and Nate gets horse whipped for starting this confounded thread.  and somebody is giving me a free piebald ball python as the prize  :: so there..  problem solved.


Gee even after convincing you last night to stop trying to take my trophy you still try  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: .NOW ITS MINE  :sploosh: 




> uhmmm..I thought about it and NO! 
> 
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 
> 
> ok...I think you got the point.


Sorry to tell you Meme but you lostlost and I WIN WIN  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## NickMyers03

this is for all the posters that think they won...and a come back and MEME

YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!v

----------


## joepythons

> this is for all the posters that think they won...and a come back and MEME
> 
> YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!v


Ummm hate to tell you bad news but YOU LOSE AND I WIN  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## NickMyers03

how much time is spent on this thread while at work people? do i have to call your boss just to let them know that you are spending their hard earned cash that they are paying to to do a job just to lose?

----------


## joepythons

> how much time is spent on this thread while at work people? do i have to call your boss just to let them know that you are spending their hard earned cash that they are paying to to do a job just to lose?


I am calling your boss now  :Phone call: ,so get to work because you allready lost here  :Neener:

----------


## MeMe

YOOOOOO!!!!

I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 



and...........................



YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!YOU LOSE!


Buahahahaaaa

 :Twisted: 

and Nick..I don't work so....  :Neener:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> YOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! I win! 
> 
> 
> 
> and...........................
> 
> 
> ...


I win!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I'm at work....


and yet...


I WIN

----------


## MeMe

> I'm at work....
> 
> 
> and yet...
> 
> 
> I WIN


well then...DO WORK! 

I WIN AGAIN!!! 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Multitasking is a god given trait that I have...

 :Snake: 

I win  :Smile:

----------


## MeMe

> Multitasking is a god given trait that I have...
> 
> 
> 
> I win



No matter...you still LOSE!!!

uh-loo-hoo-ser-er!

 :Cool:

----------


## LadyOhh

LMAO!!!

You pulling a Ace Ventura on me??? 

Gotta find the Dolphin!!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

I win  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I STILL WIN!!! :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot: :

----------


## LadyOhh

Listen Frenchie, I win!!!  :Razz:

----------


## NickMyers03

> Listen Frenchie, I win!!!


MINE

----------


## MeMe

I sooooo totally win again! 



 :Party on:

----------


## NickMyers03

> I sooooo totally win again!


wrong

----------


## MeMe

> wrong



right! 

I win suh-kas!!! 

 :Cool:

----------


## NickMyers03

go play in the snow im winning this one!

----------


## MeMe

> go play in the snow im winning this one!


I can't even believe we are getting snow! 

YAY! 

 :Dancin' Banana: 

Oh...and I WIN!

----------


## NickMyers03

i know right i want to get off work yo...... i win and get to play in snow at the same time!!! its great

----------


## MeMe

well good luck with that! 

but...I still win!

 :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

ya'll can go play in the snow and lose  :Very Happy:   cause I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win  I win I win I win

----------


## LadyOhh

.....



I win  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

I won  :Twisted: 


del

----------


## Ladydragon

meh.. you all lose & I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!  :Cool:

----------


## MeMe

> I WIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNN!!!


pause...


_NOT!!!_
I WINNED AGAIN!!!

 :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope you lost.... again.  I WINNNNNNNNN!

----------


## LadyOhh

AHAHAHA!!!

Free BPs to anyone who helps me win!!!


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!  :ROFL:  :Very Happy: 


(just kiddin)

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Free nothing to all you who lose!

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL!!!!

I like it!  :Good Job:

----------


## MeMe

fuhgedaboudit!

I am the WINNER!!!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

WINNA!!!!! 


ME, Meme!!!!


 :ROFL: 
 :ROFL: 
 :ROFL: 
 :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: nope nope nope.. you all losers

 :Dancin' Banana: I am the winner!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> LOL!!!!
> 
> I like it!


Like 'dis - me winning!

----------


## MeMe

> WINNA!!!!! 
> 
>  Meme!!!!



YESSSSS!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!you lose.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

nah ah _ahhhhhh_....

 :Wag of the finger: 




I win!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

You *All* Lose!!  I Win  I Win  I Win  I Win!!!!!!

----------


## MeMe

*I WIN!*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Thanks for saving my spot.   

I win !!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Madame Frenchie or Boston, I WIN

----------


## recycling goddess

ah nice to see you are playing yourselves out... i'm ready to win!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

You should be meditating on how you LOST

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

ah... no i don't think so!  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL


You sure???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

I Win  I Win  I Win  I Win  :d

----------


## LadyOhh

No way, Curly Snake Chick!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Frenchie and I win!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Honey, I'm ho-ome!

----------


## LadyOhh

No way, Blue Tongue  :Smile:

----------


## MeMe

hey guess what y'all...


*I WIN!*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> hey guess what y'all...
> 
> 
> *I WIN!*


HAA Haa!!   Sorry,  I win!!! :ROFL:

----------


## MeMe

> HAA Haa!!   Sorry,  I win!!!




uh huh....NOT


I win I win!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> No way, Curly Snake Chick!!!


lol that cracked me up.   but...  I WIN!!!   :Neener:   so just gimme ma prize.. gimme gimme gimme  ::does the happy dance:: :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Don't hate me cos I'm winning  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

> hey guess what y'all...
> 
> 
> *I WIN!*


Pretty colors.....

I WIN!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

get real ya'll.. I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## MeMe

> Pretty colors.....
> 
> I WIN!!!




T H A N K S !


however...

*I WIN!!!*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> T H A N K S !
> 
> 
> however...
> 
> *I WIN!!!*


Not likely!!!  I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:sploosh:  nope.  I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MeMe

> nope.  I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN




HA!  

*M

E

M

E

*

W

I

N

S

*

 :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

There is some HTML Talent right now..

But...



I WIN  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> HA!  
> 
> *M
> 
> E
> 
> M
> 
> E
> ...





> There is some HTML Talent right now..
> 
> But...
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN


WRONG YOU BOTH LOSE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the feather pillow as she shoves him in the closet again:: Wrong.. you lose again.  :Very Happy:     whoo hoo.. I win I win I win I win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You all lose!!! :ROFL: 

 :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener: 
 :Winner:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Louie1

I win!! You all lose!

----------


## Ladydragon

not!!! you lose!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Louie1

Yes I do!

----------


## LadyOhh

GOOD MORNING!!!

I WIN!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Talent or no talent.

I win.

----------


## LadyOhh

Or so you thought...

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Or so you thought...
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


You lose too!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Ginevive

That is a Cute doggie, Blu!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> That is a Cute doggie, Blu!!


Thank you! We no longer have that one. He was my very first champion. "Chowser"
Now we have an adorable female. :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Cute or not cute!

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Cute or not cute!
> 
> I win!





Very cute !!!  I still win!!! :Smile:

----------


## Louie1

You guys/gals are relentless! 

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> You guys/gals are relentless! 
> 
> I win!


Yes! That's why you lose!  :Razz: 


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Louie1

No you lose!

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No you lose!
> 
> I win!



Wrong!! :Very Happy: 

 Mine, all mine!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I win!  Go hold your snakes and cry.  Ha ha ha ha ha.   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## LadyOhh

My snakes and I are too much in the running to win to give up NOW!!!


 :Snake:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> My snakes and I are too much in the running to win to give up NOW!!!


You better run faster!!!!  You are losing!! :sploosh:  :Bolt:

----------


## LadyOhh

My snakes can't run... They GLIDE

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> My snakes can't run... They GLIDE


Maybe they should take up flying! :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL!!!

Some of them came to me flying....

But for the most part, they slither or glide. 

Maybe I should just carry them on my back, but that would be a bit much...

BUT!!!

I still win  :Razz:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

110 pages and...
I win.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Not for long, Paulina!!! 


 :ROFL:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

> Not for long, Paulina!!!


Oh really? 
Muahahahahha!!!  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Smile:  

Hey, I'm still winnin, chick  :Wink:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

:sploosh: 
That's funny!

I WIN!

----------


## LadyOhh

MAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA


I win  :Smile:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

Riiiiiiight... 



 :Smile: 



I like winning!

----------


## LadyOhh

For now....



Oh wait!!!


I"M WINNIN

----------


## BallPythonsRule

> For now....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait!!!
> 
> 
> I"M WINNIN


*cough* *cough*
Did you know I like cheeeese?

I'm winning now!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

My turn! Out of the way losers! :Razz: 
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Whether or not you like cheese is not important to me, as I AM WINNING!!!!

----------


## MeMe

> I AM WINNING!!!!




buahahahhaaaa...


I am the WINNER!!!

 :Neener:  

you can't catch me...

 :Bolt:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You still lose!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Tip of the Hat:  :Bolt:

----------


## MeMe

nah ah ahhhhhh...

 :Wag of the finger: 

you lose! 

I win!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## NickMyers03

Losers..............the lot of you........... eat my dust

the prize is mine

----------


## MeMe

> Losers..............the lot of you........... eat my dust
> 
> the prize is mine




 :Banned: 


I win!!!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Meme, feeling better enough to EAT MY DUST???  :Razz:

----------


## MeMe

> Meme, feeling better enough to EAT MY DUST???




see ya! 

 :Bolt:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

It is mine!!!! :Taz: 


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

It is mine!!!! :Taz: 


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

sorry about the double post! I got a lil excited!

----------


## LadyOhh

:ROFL:  Just a little, eh???

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs past, snatches prize and crosses the finish line:: Losers.. I WIN  I WIN  I WIN   I WIN   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Shall Eat Your Carrots And Bananas For Breakfast!!!

I Win!

----------


## NickMyers03

i do not lose.....i win.....

----------


## LadyOhh

Bananas for breakfast, carrots for lunch


I WIN

----------


## dr del

> *cough* *cough*
> Did you know I like cheeeese?
> 
> I'm winning now!



Cheese you say? facinatin stuff indeed - especially in a sammich with strawberry jam.  :Razz: 

why I do believe I'm winning.  :Surprised: 


del

----------


## BallPythonsRule

> Cheese you say? facinatin stuff indeed - especially in a sammich with strawberry jam. 
> 
> why I do believe I'm winning. 
> 
> 
> del


LOL I'm sure that is.. delish  :ROFL: 

Weee.... I WIN!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Cream cheese and jam in samwich only...

Regular cheese w jam?? Meh

I WIN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You do not win!!  :Wag of the finger:    I win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Do To!!!

----------


## Spaniard

Heather I just listened to your Reptile Radio show...Good job with it...my first post in this thread....

I WIN!

----------


## Ladydragon

YOU ALL LOSE!!!! I WIN!  Cream cheese and jam sammich.. yum!  oh yeah I still winning.
 :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   my carrots and bananas will always do the happy win dance  :Very Happy:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

> Heather I just listened to your Reptile Radio show...Good job with it...my first post in this thread....
> 
> I WIN!


THANK YOU!!!!

I really appreciate it!  :Smile: 

BUT!


I still win

----------


## Louie1

Yea yea good job all that good stuff bbrrr!! 


I win!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!

----------


## NickMyers03

> I Win!!!!



haha NOPE

i think all that post in this thread should recieve a free prize shipped to their house overnight...hmmmm what could that be LOL


o yeah i win

----------


## Louie1

I win!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!

----------


## Louie1

I win again!

----------


## NickMyers03

its all mine.....

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine!!!

----------


## NickMyers03

how about we split the prize my lady? unless this is the last post

----------


## Spaniard

I'm no lady, but I'll take that prize...

Winner!

----------


## Ladydragon

Oh but I'm a lady and  :Neener:  I win I win I win I win!!!!  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Get your snakey hands off my prize!!   :Snake:

----------


## LadyOhh

Lol!!!

I Win!

----------


## Ladydragon

heh.. but sadly for you, I win again!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Spaniard

Ladies first......

Naaah!

I win  :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:  LadyOHH FIRST!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

ladydragon first!!! whoo hoo.. I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!

----------


## Louie1

I win!!

----------


## LadyOhh

:ROFL: 

Yeah, uhmmm...

I WIN

----------


## BallPythonsRule

I'm a winner..!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Louie1

It's me!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Weeeeeeeen

----------


## NickMyers03

> I Weeeeeeeen


nope its all about me

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> its all mine.....



No chance!  It is mine!!! :Saber duel:

----------


## LadyOhh

I winnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I winnnnnnnnnnn


No you don't! :ROFL:

----------


## Louie1

I Win!

----------


## NickMyers03

psssssssssssssst...i want to tell you a secret.......

I WIN!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Ayyyeee Weeeeeeeennnn!!!  :Razz:

----------


## NickMyers03

i will get you talking in chat and sneak behind you to steal the prize lady...

----------


## LadyOhh

MWAHAHHAHAAA

Now you are out to lunch, and I can get it back!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

There's a prize???
I'm still winning...  :Wink:

----------


## LadyOhh

Winnin  :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Tackle!!  Mine!

----------


## LadyOhh

OWWWWWWWWW  :Mad: 

No need to get violent...  :Wag of the finger: 




I WIN  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> OWWWWWWWWW 
> 
> No need to get violent... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN


You've had it long enough!  Mine now!! :Taz: 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Louie1

I win!

----------


## Louie1

I win again!

----------


## PJ FF

I dont know how this works... BUT im guessing I WIN for a few minutes right?

----------


## LadyOhh

Yes, but not anymore

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I WIN!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

I STILL WIN!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## PJ FF

> I WIN!!
> 
> I STILL WIN!!!!


no you dont... I do!

YAY.... a game i am finally good at.

----------


## LadyOhh

HAHAHAHAHA

Not fo long, suka!

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs in with major slap down for all::   :Fishslap:  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I WIN I WIN I WIN I WIN.. ::snags prize and runs like heck outta here::  :Bolt:   its mine its mine its mine..  Oh Nate.. gimme my prize now  :Please: .

----------


## NickMyers03

the prize will only be yours for a sweet small time...the rest goes to ME

----------


## Louie1

Not anymore, it goes to me!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Me!!!!

----------


## NickMyers03

YOU!!!!


haha guess its me

----------


## LadyOhh

Me....

----------


## Earl



----------


## LadyOhh

Oh really?

----------


## NickMyers03

for me?

----------


## Earl



----------


## LadyOhh

ME TOO!!!! 

But I don't have stars on mine...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

under - roo -less!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Wooot!

----------


## Ladydragon

is this thread going nakie time?!  whoo hoo...  count me in.  and oh yeah.. I win
 :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> is this thread going nakie time?!  whoo hoo...  count me in.  and oh yeah.. I win



I win!!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
Where are the hotties?? :Long tongue:

----------


## LadyOhh

RUNNING RIGHT PAST YAH!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Louie1

> RUNNING RIGHT PAST YAH!!!


Right behind me! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

You naked, Louie???  :Razz:

----------


## Louie1

That could be arranged!? You offering?

----------


## NickMyers03

i missed all the action...o well prize is mine

----------


## Ladydragon

somebody is offering to be nakie?  nakie butts nakie butts..  hahahahaha.. oh yeah..  :Very Happy: 
I WIN  I WIN  I WIN  I WIN!!!!!!

----------


## Louie1

Nah I won in more ways than one!! Hehehe!

----------


## Ladydragon

nope I won  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

No way!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No way!!!



YES WAY!!! IT'S MINE!!!! :Neener:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Good Job:  GOOD JOB!!!

I WIN!!!

----------


## NickMyers03

we are all winners in one way or another...i just happen to win this one

----------


## LadyOhh

Yeah, I don't think so, buddy...

----------


## Louie1

I win! I win! I win!

----------


## LadyOhh

:p  :Smile:  :d

----------


## MeMe

I'm _baaaack_.

I win! 

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

hey welcome back Meme.. but um.. YOU ALL STILL LOSE!! I WIN!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> hey welcome back Meme.. but um.. YOU ALL STILL LOSE!! I WIN!


Yes, you are right. You lose!!!

That means I win!!!!! :ROFL:

----------


## Louie1

Nope that means I win!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Isn't it past your bedtimes?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Isn't it past your bedtimes?


My bedtime is about 4-5 am. So I can win all night!!! :Very Happy: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

But you aren't winning, are you?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> But you aren't winning, are you?



Yes I am! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

Maybe I can put this to an end?
I guess I won..  :Cool:

----------


## LadyOhh

You don't have the powa!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> You don't have the powa!!!


And I have the "powa" to win!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## NickMyers03

i have all the power!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i have all the power!


OOOPS!
Better pay that light bill on time next month!! :Smile:  :Smile: 
I WIN!!

----------


## joepythons

> OOOPS!
> Better pay that light bill on time next month!!
> I WIN!!


Ok you held it long enough now its MINE  :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

Nope.. its mine.  so gimme gimme gimme.    :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

*sigh* 

I win.....  :Wink:

----------


## joepythons

> Mine!!!


Wrong  :Wink: 




> Nope.. its mine.  so gimme gimme gimme.


Not you again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> *sigh* 
> 
> I win.....


Gee you lose yet again  :ROFL: .NOW ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Nope...  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Nope...


Hey you its MINE  :Weirdface:   :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

Nate i see you reading this.We should all beat you half to death twice  :Rochambeaux:  :Saber duel:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Nope  :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

> Nope


Allright young lady i am going to have to pull your hair if you still my trophy again  :Neener:   :Frustrated: 
 :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Allright young lady i am going to have to pull your hair if you still my trophy again


Be nice Joe or we will gang up on you!!! :Wag of the finger: 

By the way, I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Neener:   its mine...  be careful though.. Joe would love if we all ganged up on him  :Very Happy:  
 :Taz:  but as for Nate..  we really should gang up on him for starting this infernal thread...   :Saber duel:

----------


## LadyOhh

Lol!!!!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh..... ::in a sing song voice::  but I still wwwiiiiinnnn!  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> Be nice Joe or we will gang up on you!!!
> 
> By the way, I WIN!!!!


Promise  :Please:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 




> its mine...  be careful though.. Joe would love if we all ganged up on him  
>  but as for Nate..  we really should gang up on him for starting this infernal thread...


You betcha  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: .Sorry to tell you all this but ITS MY TROPHY  :Winner:   :Neener:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine!  It's Mine!

----------


## joepythons

> Mine!  It's Mine!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: ,ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine Mine Mine

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I think not!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

:sploosh: 

Yeah, right.

----------


## joepythons

> Mine Mine Mine


NOPE NOPE NADA  :Weirdface: 




> I think not!!!


NEVER NEVER   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Yeah, right.


Once again NOPE NADA  :Wag of the finger: .ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the ever present feather pillow and smiles sweetly:: Oh Jjjooooeeeeee.... the prize is MINE MINE MINE.   :Very Happy:  
 :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the ever present feather pillow and smiles sweetly:: Oh Jjjooooeeeeee.... the prize is MINE MINE MINE.


Gee not yours long though  :Wink: .ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Mine


You and your one word stealing my trophy posts  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .NOW ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

Mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Mine


Wrong  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wrong


MINE!!   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> MINE!!


Nope  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BallPythonsRule

Mine???

----------


## LadyOhh

MINE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong..  :Wag of the finger:  *MINE!!!*.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Mine???


nope  :Wag of the finger: 




> MINE


nada  :Wag of the finger: 




> wrong..  *MINE!!!*.


get real  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .its mine  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: I am for real.. its mine baby... all mine!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow again:: I am for real.. its mine baby... all mine!!!!


Yea yea promises after promises  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Weirdface: .Sorry my dear its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

MINE!!! MINE! ALL MINE!!!!! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> MINE!!! MINE! ALL MINE!!!!!


All right who let you out of school young lady  :Weirdface: .ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> All right who let you out of school young lady .ITS MINE


Hey old man go back to your closet before I let the other girls know where to find you!! :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

> Hey old man go back to your closet before I let the other girls know where to find you!!


Bring it baby bring it now  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: .ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

hhmmm... looks like its closet time for Joe again...  and once again, its mine!!   :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

> hhmmm... looks like its closet time for Joe again...  and once again, its mine!!


Hey i done chased off Blu mongoose now its your turn  :Taz:   :Taz: .Once again BRING IT BRING IT NOW  :Party on:   :Nirvana:   :Nirvana:

----------


## recycling goddess

wow... i am surprised... yet on the other hand not at all surprised that you are still at this. LOL

nate... did you have ANY idea when you started this, where it would go?

----------


## Ladydragon

> Hey i done chased off Blu mongoose now its your turn  .Once again BRING IT BRING IT NOW


Oh its on baby its on.  :Saber duel:   its on right to the finish line.. which I am crossing  la la lalalalala   :ROFL: 




> wow... i am surprised... yet on the other hand not at all surprised that you are still at this. LOL
> 
> nate... did you have ANY idea when you started this, where it would go?


heh.. good to see you again Aleesha... and yeah this has been one  :Rolleyes2:  thread so far...  

whoo hoo I win again..   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hey i done chased off Blu mongoose now its your turn  .Once again BRING IT BRING IT NOW


ChASED OFF?!  You better take cover Joe cause this mongoose is gonna walk all over you!! :Razz:    Oh, and I win!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

go get him blu.. but uhm.. heh.. I win.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> wow... i am surprised... yet on the other hand not at all surprised that you are still at this. LOL
> 
> nate... did you have ANY idea when you started this, where it would go?


Hey its ISHY come out of hiding  :ROFL: 




> Oh its on baby its on.   its on right to the finish line.. which I am crossing  la la lalalalala  
> 
> 
> 
> heh.. good to see you again Aleesha... and yeah this has been one  thread so far...  
> 
> whoo hoo I win again..


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> ChASED OFF?!  You better take cover Joe cause this mongoose is gonna walk all over you!!   Oh, and I win!!!


Once again BRING IT BABY  :Taz:   :Weirdface:   :ROFL: 




> go get him blu.. but uhm.. heh.. I win.


Yea i am scared  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL: .Now i WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Once again BRING IT BABY   
> 
> Yea i am scared  .Now i WIN



I will get you Joe!!! :Razz:  :Rochambeaux: 

But for now I'll just take the prize!! :Winner:  :Bolt:

----------


## joepythons

> I will get you Joe!!!
> 
> But for now I'll just take the prize!!


LMAO! I lubbs you also   :Blow kiss:   :Neener: .Now give me my trophy  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

MINE!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

> MINE!!!


Not you again  :Surprised: .MINE  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

I'm actually working now, kinda, so It'll be harder for me to be constantly on watch... BUT I AM HERE!!!

----------


## joepythons

> I'm actually working now, kinda, so It'll be harder for me to be constantly on watch... BUT I AM HERE!!!


Owww i am calling your boss now  :Phone call: .NOW ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong...  :Wag of the finger:   its mine.   :Winner:

----------


## recycling goddess

joe, i'm not hiding... i've avoiding...




















YOU!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

HOORAY!!!

 :Snake:

----------


## joepythons

> wrong...   its mine.


Not in this life  :ROFL: 




> joe, i'm not hiding... i've avoiding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now ISHY you know you lubbs me and i know where you are at any given second  :Very Happy: 




> HOORAY!!!


Nope  :Wag of the finger: .ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::giggles as she shoves Joe into the closet:: You know I lubbs you Joe  :Smile: , but this is for my own good.. now I WIN!!!!  :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## joepythons

> ::giggles as she shoves Joe into the closet:: You know I lubbs you Joe , but this is for my own good.. now I WIN!!!!


Yea yea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Sorry but its MINE

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine!

:p

----------


## MelissaFlipski

What is all this closet business?  Ahhh, who cares?!  The prize is mine!!!

----------


## NickMyers03

wheres my prize

----------


## LadyOhh

I got some critters that need new homes....

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> I got some critters that need new homes....


Like what/who?  I have an empty 10 gal tank and an empty 27 QT tub.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I got some critters that need new homes....


What have ya got?

I win!! :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

Poss het male breeders...

They can be the prize if you want!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Poss het male breeders...
> 
> They can be the prize if you want!


Good luck finding them new homes. I have been warned not to add any at this moment. But I think that is only this moment! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I think a moment shouldn't be too long. She's the boss though. At least that's what I've been told. :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL!!!


Well, if anyone is interested, PM me.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Morning group!
Where is everyone?  Joe, I know your out there somewhere. :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

I'mmm back... ::frowns as Joe once again escaped the closet:: darn you brat.  Het for what Heather?  and oh yeah..  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   I win again.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You lose! :Razz: 

I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

HET FOR I WIN!!!

(PM me for any answers)

----------


## Ladydragon

> HET FOR I WIN!!!


heh thats cute...  :Good Job: 
but um.. I WIN!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Snakeman

nope,that victory goes to me!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. still mine.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> nope.. still mine.


NOPE, MINE!! :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

I am too cute  :Smile:  


I Win  :Smile:

----------


## Snakeman

no u dont...i win!!  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I am too cute  
> 
> 
> I Win


Since when do you win on being cute?! Did I miss something?
Oh yea, I win! That means I must be cute! :Hello Kitty:

----------


## Ladydragon

LOL..  then we all win, cause we're all cute.  :Very Happy:   but seeing as Im the last one posting.. I WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> LOL..  then we all win, cause we're all cute.   but seeing as Im the last one posting.. I WIN!


Give it up! You don't stand a chance! :Razz:   I must win! Who wants to be known as a loser! :Weirdface: 
I'm sure we have others with that thought already! :Surprised: 

I win!!

----------


## LadyOhh

I win, cause someone called me cute. Not a self proclamation!!!  :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I have 3 empty slots in my rack - where are these pies Nate was going to send us?

Can I have apple and custard?


del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hi,
> 
> I have 3 empty slots in my rack - where are these pies Nate was going to send us?
> 
> Can I have apple and custard?
> 
> 
> del


I saw a nice pied today, thinking I may have to just break down and save the money. I doubt I will ever win one. Usually when I win something it isn't what I want.

By the way, I win!

----------


## Louie1

I win!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win!!


I don't think so!!
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

TORTOISE GIRL, I DON"T THINK SO!!!!

I may have been gone this weekend, but I AM BACK WITH AVENGANCE

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> TORTOISE GIRL, I DON"T THINK SO!!!!
> 
> I may have been gone this weekend, but I AM BACK WITH AVENGANCE


I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!


I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

meh....  I win!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> meh....  I win!!!!


Not today!! :Wink:

----------


## Reediculous

i can't believe this thread is still going...................Everybody quit now!  I'm on top!     :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

> i can't believe this thread is still going...................Everybody quit now!  I'm on top!


 :ROFL:  wrong, your at the bottom.  I win!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> wrong, your at the bottom.  I win!!


Whose on the bottom!?  

I win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I like a man on top, but....


I WIN!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## NickMyers03

good because im on top lady

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> good because im on top lady


That is my spot!

I win!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Patrick Long

you people have gotten almost 300 posts from this one thread...................wow

----------


## dr del

Really?

1316 by my count.  :Razz: 

Oh and I win!!

Nice marmot.  :Rolleyes2: 


dr del

----------


## Patrick Long

i ment individual posts per person

----------


## dr del

Ah.  :Smile: 

Thats because no one will admit that I've won!  :Mad:  :Razz:  :ROFL: 


dr del

----------


## Ladydragon

like hell Derek.. you lose  :Wag of the finger:   and I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Foiled again.  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Foiled again.



Of course!

I win!!! :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Nope!!! :p

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Nope!!! :p


YEP!! :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I was winning for almost a whole entire day!!! 


AND LOOK!!! I'm winning AGAIN!  :ROFL:

----------


## recycling goddess

think again!  :Bolt:

----------


## Ladydragon

whoo hoo.. I win again.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> whoo hoo.. I win again.


Not for long!!  :ROFL: 
Can't turn my back for a moment!! How am I supposed to get my homework done!?
 :Sad:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Not for long!! 
> Can't turn my back for a moment!! How am I supposed to get my homework done!?


Nope can't turn your back for a sec..  :Dancin' Banana:  cause here I am winning!!!  :Very Happy:   besides your supposed to be paying attention to HOMEWORK, not the board young lady.. so get crackin at them books.  :Razz: 



> I Win!!!!


 :Wag of the finger: wrong..  :ROFL:  I win

----------


## LadyOhh

I Winnnnnnn

----------


## Ladydragon

nope nope nope  :Wag of the finger:   I win again..  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## dr del

> I have nothing to say I just wanted to win :-P

----------


## Blu Mongoose

WOW!! I win again!  Work and school canceled for weather today!!!
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
YEAH!!!! :Dancin' Banana: 


This is only the second time in 9 yrs. that work has been called off due to weather. Kelly had to go in today though. Snow almost up to her butt! :Sad:

----------


## LadyOhh

:p:p:p

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> :p:p:p


That's all?! 
You lose!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

I Win I Win I Win I Win!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

I win for the New Year!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

Well happy new year to you!!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot: , but I still win!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I shall win for this new year!

----------


## Ladydragon

I sorry Heather  :Sad:   .. but you can't win,     



cause I am  :ROFL: 

but once again, happy  new year.   :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

So you say....


 :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> So you say....



Yes, she's right you know. You lose! 

I WIN!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I got my rosy!!

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I got my rosy!!
> 
> I win!


Congrats on the rosy!

Too bad you lose!!

I WIN!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Congrats on the rosy!
> 
> Too bad you lose!!
> 
> I WIN!!!!!


Nah, just letting you guys wear yourselves out.  I'll always be back.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Nah, just letting you guys wear yourselves out.  I'll always be back.


The only way I'll wear out is if I die! Sorry but you lose!! :Wink:

----------


## LadyOhh

I GOT BRACES!!! Owwww....


I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I GOT BRACES!!! Owwww....
> 
> 
> I win!


That sucks!

I win!

----------


## Ladydragon

Melissa, congrats on the rosy.. but you still lose.  :Very Happy: 
Heather.. aww braces.. but your teeth will look fab when done..  :Very Happy:   but you still lose
blu - sorry but you also lose.  :Very Happy: 

whoo hoo I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Brace face wins again  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh listen tinsel teeth...  you lost again.   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## ladywhipple02

136 pages??? Really guys? Really, you've been doing this for 136 pages?! Do we have nothing better to do with our time?!


P.S. I win! Hehehehehe

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 136 pages??? Really guys? Really, you've been doing this for 136 pages?! Do we have nothing better to do with our time?!
> 
> 
> P.S. I win! Hehehehehe


Yes we do but it's cold out!!

----------


## LadyOhh

I WINNNNNNNNN!!!!!!! 


Tinsel teeth... That's a new one

----------


## Ladydragon

meh.. ya'll lose again...  and I agree.. we do have better things to do, but its way cold outside.  I got plenty more names like that Heather, if you want me to share  :Wink: .  oh yeah.. I weeenning again   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> meh.. ya'll lose again...  and I agree.. we do have better things to do, but its way cold outside.  I got plenty more names like that Heather, if you want me to share .  oh yeah.. I weeenning again


Since you can't be nice I'll take the prize back!!! :Razz:  :Neener:

----------


## LadyOhh

Bring on the names....

I WIN!!!

----------


## jdmls88

I Win!!!hahahahaha

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Win!!!hahahahaha


Not for long!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> 136 pages??? Really guys? Really, you've been doing this for 136 pages?! Do we have nothing better to do with our time?!
> 
> 
> P.S. I win! Hehehehehe


Absolutely not.  Why put away laundry, wash dishes, vacuum, pay bills, or spend time with the fam when I can do this????

P.S. NO, I win! Hehehehehe

----------


## Ginevive

You can all stop posting and let me win now.
Too bad that we can't find a charity or something that would, say, donate $.01 everytime someone posted in this thread. It would add up!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hi, G.  Sorry, but it's mine!   :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Winnnnnnn  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginevive

Might as well make things entertaining  :Smile: 
My newest "LOLcat"

----------


## LadyOhh

I don't have clever cat pics, but I still win.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Crazy picture, G.  Wherdya get that?

----------


## Ginevive

Googled "taxidermy cat." Makes for some real fun on ICanHasCheezburger.com!
Wouldn't mind having it on my mantle..

----------


## LadyOhh

Looks like there is a link on the bottom of the pic?

Iluvcheeseburgers.com? (I know I didn't spell it right, but I can't see the pic right now)

----------


## Ginevive

Maybe if I make people Laugh, they'll forget to post!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Maybe if I make people Laugh, they'll forget to post!


Forget to post!??  What would I do with all my time?  :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!   :ROFL: 

Did you guys see Franky Keno's link to the snake fart art?

----------


## Louie1

I win!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No, I win!

----------


## dr del

And it's the haggis muncher for the win.  :Razz:   :Winner:

----------


## Ginevive

Ah crap..! Foiled again.
I got this awesome hoody with flaming skulls at JCPenney. It was originally $35 but I got it for... $8! Woohoo!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Sounds good.  :Good Job: 

Now gimmie my prize back.  :Razz:   :Bolt: 


dr del

----------


## LadyOhh

I Weeein!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Weeein!!!



That was short lived!!!! :sploosh:  :sploosh: 


I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Short lived or no, I still WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Short lived or no, I still WIN!


NOPE!!! :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Win!!!



Isn't it past your bedtime lil girl! :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

Cause the day sucked so bad, I WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Cause the day sucked so bad, I WIN!


Lets make it suck more. You lose!!! :Rochambeaux:  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

Thanks...

But I think I still win

----------


## Nate

meh. you all should go home because I win. so sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> meh. you all should go home because I win. so sorry for your loss


Outta the way. Just because you started something doesn't mean you have what it takes to win!! :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

> meh. you all should go home because I win. so sorry for your loss


My loss? The one today, or this thread?

----------


## Nate

> My loss? The one today, or this thread?


This thread....
Here you can have my Spork.  :Spork:

----------


## LadyOhh

Thanks, but I will just win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Thanks, but I will just win


Better take that spork! It's all your gettin'. :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I like the column that says how many replies this thing has.  Funny.  Have we reached 1400 yeet?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I like the column that says how many replies this thing has.  Funny.  Have we reached 1400 yeet?


Gettin' close!!   By the way, I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Gettin' close!!   By the way, I win!!!


I guess you people will never learn its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

well I'm back and I thank all for holding my prize.. now I win!!  whoo hoo.

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIN!!!  :Snake:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. sorry you lose again.  I win.

----------


## joepythons

> well I'm back and I thank all for holding my prize.. now I win!!  whoo hoo.


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> I WIN!!!


Wrong 




> nope.. sorry you lose again.  I win.


Gee wrong again  :ROFL: .ITS MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the feather pillow:: gee.. the brat is back.. and losing again as usual.  :Very Happy:   I win!!

----------


## LadyOhh

> Wrong


WONG? Why, yes, I am  :Smile:   :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

lol.. and I still win..  and I made the 1401 post on here.. whoo hoo.  I win!

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the feather pillow:: gee.. the brat is back.. and losing again as usual.   I win!!


See i knew you lubbed me  :Dancin' Banana: 




> WONG? Why, yes, I am


Its LOSER   :Razz: 




> lol.. and I still win..  and I made the 1401 post on here.. whoo hoo.  I win!


Gee you LOSE AGAIN  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Joe in the closet again:: uh huh.. thats right, I lub you..  now gimme that prize ::and runs off with it and the key to the closet::

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves Joe in the closet again:: uh huh.. thats right, I lub you..  now gimme that prize ::and runs off with it and the key to the closet::


You will never learn will you  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .I CAN NOT BE LOCKED ANYWHERE  :Taz: .Now its MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope will not learn that the prize is not mine now get your paws off of it..   :Saber duel:   :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> nope will not learn that the prize is not mine now get your paws off of it..


Wow!! A good ol brawl!! I love it!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Saber duel:  :Bonk: 

 :Carouse:  Might as well have a lil pain killer to go with it!!
I WIN!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

> Wow!! A good ol brawl!! I love it!!!
> 
>  Might as well have a lil pain killer to go with it!!
> I WIN!!!


sometimes I miss high school  :Wink:    I'll take some of that pain killer..  and add this to the mix  :Absolut:

----------


## joepythons

> nope will not learn that the prize is not mine now get your paws off of it..


Such a weak grip for a OLD lady  :ROFL: 




> Wow!! A good ol brawl!! I love it!!!
> 
>  Might as well have a lil pain killer to go with it!!
> I WIN!!!


Yea she needs something  :Weirdface: 




> sometimes I miss high school    I'll take some of that pain killer..  and add this to the mix


Can you remember back that far? What did it feel like going to a 1 room school house  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .BY THE WAY YOU LOSE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Such a weak grip for a OLD lady 
> 
>  you should talk grandpa.. your older than me 
> 
> Yea she needs something 
> oh really?  you implying something pops 
> 
> Can you remember back that far? What did it feel like going to a 1 room school house .BY THE WAY YOU LOSE 
> why don't you tell us, you were there first.  Oh yeah. I win.

----------


## joepythons

Tsk Tsk you lose AGAIN DRAGONKID  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

you wish! I win again old man

----------


## joepythons

> you wish! I win again old man


Once again YOU LOSE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Once again YOU LOSE


She may lose, but your not winning!! :sploosh:

----------


## joepythons

> She may lose, but your not winning!!


Want to bet neighbor  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Ladydragon

:ROFL:   and now you both lose and I win!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Want to bet neighbor



Resorting to threats doesn't work here!! Go back to your corner!! :Razz: 

I win!!!! :Taz:

----------


## LadyOhh

> Its LOSER


Did you know my name actually means *YELLOW* in Chinese? 

Other character spellings mean Royal... 

Chinese 101. 

I WIN!

----------


## joepythons

> and now you both lose and I win!!


Wrong its you that loses




> Resorting to threats doesn't work here!! Go back to your corner!!
> 
> I win!!!!


NEVER  :Wag of the finger: 




> Did you know my name actually means *YELLOW* in Chinese? 
> 
> Other character spellings mean Royal... 
> 
> Chinese 101. 
> 
> I WIN!


If i could see the yellow word to read it i might understand   :Rolleyes2: .YOU ALL LOSE THOUGH  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

My comment was in reference to my LAST name...

Last like you are going to be.

I WIN!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Why are you all arguing over last place?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Why are you all arguing over last place?


Well you are not last now, so you have nothing to worry about!!! :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

> My comment was in reference to my LAST name...
> 
> Last like you are going to be.
> 
> I WIN!!!


Ok now i understand but you LOSE AGAIN  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Why are you all arguing over last place?


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> Well you are not last now, so you have nothing to worry about!!!


Practice what you preach YOU LOSE  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong.. you all lose again...  so there  :Neener: 

whoo hoo  I WIN I WIN I WIN
 :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> wrong.. you all lose again...  so there 
> 
> whoo hoo  I WIN I WIN I WIN


Not in this lifetime LIZARDGIRL  :Wag of the finger:  :ROFL: ,I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

yeah yeah old man, I may be lizardgirl to you, but for the rest of the population I am the winner.   :ROFL:   I WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> yeah yeah old man, I may be lizardgirl to you, but for the rest of the population I am the winner.    I WIN!


Who says?!    
 :Wag of the finger: 

I WIN!! :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> yeah yeah old man, I may be lizardgirl to you, but for the rest of the population I am the winner.    I WIN!


Umm no its you that is the LOSER  :sploosh: 




> Who says?!    
> 
> 
> I WIN!!


Not this time  :Wag of the finger: .I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Okay Joe, thanks for holding it for me! :Smile:  :Bolt:

----------


## LadyOhh

I win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win.



IT'S MINE! ALL MINE!!! :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> Okay Joe, thanks for holding it for me!


I held it for 2 days so you ALL LOSE




> I win.


Same to you  :Wink: 




> IT'S MINE! ALL MINE!!!


See above  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I held it a week over Xmas. And I STILL WIN  Joe!!
Now why don't you be real sweet and go back to your closet neighbor! :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Laughing:

----------


## joepythons

> I held it a week over Xmas. And I STILL WIN  Joe!!
> Now why don't you be real sweet and go back to your closet neighbor!


NEVER  :Wag of the finger:   :Taz: .What was the movie you were watching earlier  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .NOW GO AWAY ITS MINE  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Win!!!


I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Wag of the finger:  wrong.. I win again.   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> I Win!!!


Wrong :Wag of the finger: 




> I WIN!!!!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> wrong.. I win again.


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she shoves him into the closet, locks it and throws the key into a smelting pot::  okay now your stuck in there and I win  :Neener:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she shoves him into the closet, locks it and throws the key into a smelting pot::  okay now your stuck in there and I win


Doris Doris when will you learn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,YOU CAN NEVER LOCK ME UP  :ROFL: .I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

Of course I can lock you up, because I have done so.. see..   I WIN.   :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!

----------


## joepythons

> Of course I can lock you up, because I have done so.. see..   I WIN.


Nope never  :Wag of the finger: .




> I Win!!!


Lady Ohh Lady Ohh when will you learn ITS MINE :Dancin' Banana:   :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm back again.  And it's MINE!

----------


## Ladydragon

::ignores Joe's comments coming from inside the closet:: lalalala I win I win I win!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine, mine, mine.  All of you in the closet!
:shoves everyone in:

----------


## LadyOhh

MINE MINE MINE

----------


## Ladydragon

::falls over backward as Heather yells her short lived victory:: damn girl... not so loud..  but um.. you LOSE!   :ROFL:  and I WIN!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::falls over backward as Heather yells her short lived victory:: damn girl... not so loud..  but um.. you LOSE!   and I WIN!!!



MINE!! ALL MINE!!!
 :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::gets out the bull horn and shouts back:: *MINE!  ALL MINE!! I WIN!! YOU ALL LOSE!!!! MINE MINE MINE*  :Very Happy:   :ROFL:   ::steps off her  :Soapbox2:  :: thank you.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::gets out the bull horn and shouts back:: *MINE!  ALL MINE!! I WIN!! YOU ALL LOSE!!!! MINE MINE MINE*    ::steps off her  :: thank you.


GETTIN A LIL' GREEDY AREN'T WE?!  bY THE WAY , YOU LOSE!!

----------


## Ladydragon

lol.. nah.. just wanted to make sure everyone heard me  :Very Happy:   and I win!

----------


## joepythons

YOU ALL LOSE

----------


## Ladydragon

YOU WISH!!!  now I win.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> YOU WISH!!!  now I win.


OK NOW ITS MINE SO GIVE IT TO ME NOW  :Irked2:  :Fishslap:

----------


## Ladydragon

sure..... right after I kick your butt  :Saber duel:   :Rochambeaux:   :Fishslap:  
 :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hey, now.  Don't fight.  Just hand it over.

----------


## LadyOhh

I win cause you aren't paying attention...  :Razz:

----------


## Ladydragon

I'm not fighting... and Im definitely not handing over the prize..  so I am paying attention  :Razz:   and I win!

----------


## joepythons

> sure..... right after I kick your butt


Yea yea yea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Hey, now.  Don't fight.  Just hand it over.


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> I win cause you aren't paying attention...


Wrong also  :Wag of the finger: 




> I'm not fighting... and Im definitely not handing over the prize..  so I am paying attention   and I win!


O yes you are giving it back to me  :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the feather pillow:: your wrong.  I am kicking your butt and I am definitely not giving you the prize.. so  :Neener:    whoo hoo I win again!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIN

 :Snake:  Mine

----------


## joepythons

> sure..... right after I kick your butt





> ::thwaps Joe with the feather pillow:: your wrong.  I am kicking your butt and I am definitely not giving you the prize.. so    whoo hoo I win again!


Never in your lifetime  :Wag of the finger: 




> I WIN
> 
>  Mine


WRONG

----------


## Blu Mongoose

HEY JOE!!!

YOU LOSE!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> HEY JOE!!!
> 
> YOU LOSE!!!


WRONG I WIN  :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## LadyOhh

Aye Ween!

----------


## Beardedragon

I beat you all...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I beat you all...


As usual,

I WIN!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Beardedragon

> As usual,
> 
> I WIN!!!


From this point on anyone who posts LOOSES

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> From this point on anyone who posts LOOSES


SAYS WHO?!!!

I win again!

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong I win  :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> Aye Ween!


Umm that must meane that you lose AGAIN right  :ROFL: 




> I beat you all...


WRONG 




> As usual,
> 
> I WIN!!!


WRONG  :Wag of the finger: .I WIN

----------


## LadyOhh

I Winnnnnn!!!

----------


## joepythons

WRONG I WIN


> I Winnnnnn!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> WRONG I WIN


I WIN!!!!!!!    AGAIN!!!!!

What ya think of that buddy ol' paL!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

ha ha... nope.  All mine. :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong again.. I win!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

What is wrong with you people you know i am the winner  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Eegads,

Either you lot have been at this so long you need glasses or someone found the font button.  :Wag of the finger: 

Luckily the fact I win removes all need for such graphical nonsense.  :Razz:   :Giggle: 


dr del

----------


## Nate

guys it doesn't matter how big you make your text. You still lose  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dr del

Thats what you think mister  :Razz: 

dr del

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Nate with the feather pillow then shoves him in the closet:: thats for starting this infernal thread and you lose.   ha hah ahahahahahahahahaha  I WIN!!

----------


## joepythons

> Eegads,
> 
> Either you lot have been at this so long you need glasses or someone found the font button. 
> 
> Luckily the fact I win removes all need for such graphical nonsense.  
> 
> 
> dr del


Backoff pilgrim its mine  :Taz: .YES WE HAVE FOUND THE FONT BUTTON and we like it  :Dancin' Banana: 




> guys it doesn't matter how big you make your text. You still lose


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> Thats what you think mister 
> 
> dr del


Umm you need to correct your letter size  LOSER  :ROFL: 




> ::thwaps Nate with the feather pillow then shoves him in the closet:: thats for starting this infernal thread and you lose.   ha hah ahahahahahahahahaha  I WIN!!


O no its LIZARDKID  :sploosh: .YOU LOSE AGAIN

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Hey Joe!!

YOU LOSE!!! :Razz:

----------


## joepythons

HEY BLU NO YOU ARE THE ONE THAT LOST HERE  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

HEY BLU ITS YOU THAT LOST HERE  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Hi Joe!!

I get to winnnnnnnn :Dancin' Banana: 

I had hoped this would start page 150 but it turns out I can't count for taffy 

Was that the right size Joe? :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Ladydragon

meh  you all lose.. this lady is winning   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

DEREK THAT LOOKS BETTER BUT YOU AND LADYDRAGON STILL LOSE  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::grabs the bullhorn from Joe, stuffs a pillow into it, hands it back, then prompty thwaps Joe with the other pillow::now be quiet and you all lose!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Woohoo!!

*150 pages and still rockin* 

Nuts!!! one out - I need a mathematician stat!

On a side note how do those dragon egg thingy's work?


dr del

----------


## dr del

*How about now - did I do it right third time? did I huh? Huh?*
Woohoo I did it - finally the bufoon manages to count to 1491 - anyone mentioning this gets thwapped with a wet noodle k?


**gets coat**


dr del

----------


## Beardedragon

Dr Del, you know that all you have to do to win is post  " I WON" and then lock the thread :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Heh heh,


We tried that on post number 5 and look where that got us.  :Razz: 

Oh and I win.

 :Bolt: 


dr del

----------


## joepythons

> ::grabs the bullhorn from Joe, stuffs a pillow into it, hands it back, then prompty thwaps Joe with the other pillow::now be quiet and you all lose!!!!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: 




> Woohoo!!
> 
> *150 pages and still rockin* 
> 
> Nuts!!! one out - I need a mathematician stat!
> 
> On a side note how do those dragon egg thingy's work?
> 
> 
> dr del


Cant figure them out and you lost all in one motion  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> *How about now - did I do it right third time? did I huh? Huh?*
> Woohoo I did it - finally the bufoon manages to count to 1491 - anyone mentioning this gets thwapped with a wet noodle k?
> 
> 
> **gets coat**
> 
> 
> dr del


Sorry maybe Nate will allow a noodle beating  :sploosh:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Heh heh,
> 
> 
> We tried that on post number 5 and look where that got us. 
> 
> Oh and I win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You try it mister  :Wag of the finger:   :Taz:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Won!!!!

Yay Mee!!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

Congrates Ladyohh! cough

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I win!! I win!! I win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

I win I win I win...  whoo hoo I win.

----------


## tigerlily

OMG, do you guys need to get out more!   :Giggle:  

Oh and I win.   :Neener:

----------


## LadyOhh

I'm not always here, I just always win!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

BACK OFF PEOPLE ITS MINE AGAIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Beardedragon

This is the *WORST* Post count uper thread ive ever seen! 

But nothing beats haveing fun at the same time, I WIN! And im the 1501 post!

----------


## joepythons

NEWS FLASH YOU LOSE  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

HEY!!! I won 1500 post too!! YAY!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

> HEY!!! I won 1500 post too!! YAY!!!


Lies... sorry to inform you about two things...

1. Joe was the 1500 post

2. *I WIN*

----------


## Nate

what a stupid thread. who comes up with this crap  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I win.

----------


## Beardedragon

> what a stupid thread. who comes up with this crap 
> 
> I win.


Lol! You right, we should all stop posting NOW




you lose, i win

----------


## joepythons

> HEY!!! I won 1500 post too!! YAY!!!


Wrong its mine




> Lies... sorry to inform you about two things...
> 
> 1. Joe was the 1500 post
> 
> 2. *I WIN*


Thanks for correcting that poor lost women.BUT YOU LOSE ALSO  :ROFL: 




> what a stupid thread. who comes up with this crap 
> 
> I win.


Some dork  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Lol! You right, we should all stop posting NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you lose, i win


So stop i win anyway  :Razz:

----------


## Beardedragon

You will slowly forget about this post... you are getting sleeeeppyy... verrrryyyy sleeeppppyyyy *moves clock*


Well... thats one LOOSER out of my way... I WIN

----------


## tigerlily

> what a stupid thread. who comes up with this crap 
> 
> I win.


I don't know, but I think we should ban them.   :Wink: 

Oh and I win... nah nah nah nah nah!   :Wuv:

----------


## Ladydragon

I'm back.. and you all lose so  :Neener:  now just give up, all of you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Beardedragon

welcome back


*WINWINWINWIN*

----------


## Ladydragon

thanx..  I win  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> thanx..  I win



Thanks, you lose! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong you lose!*LOSER!!!!!*

----------


## joepythons

> I don't know, but I think we should ban them.  
> 
> Oh and I win... nah nah nah nah nah!


I agree  :Razz: 




> I'm back.. and you all lose so  now just give up, all of you.


Sorry but now you lose

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with pillow:: Oh hush you...  and you lose again.  so slow..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with pillow:: Oh hush you...  and you lose again.  so slow..


ME? I NEVER LOSE ITS YOURSELF THAT LOST AGAIN  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

It says 1500 on my post on my computer......  :Sad:

----------


## Ladydragon

my post has now made it 1520 posts.  your comp on the fritz Heather?  Oh and Joe, you lose.... again....... as usual.   :Very Happy:   Might as well get used to that.

----------


## Beardedragon

What was that?


 LOSER

----------


## NickMyers03

WOW i get sick and cant fight for my prize and there are like 45 more pages now...

at least i win again

----------


## Entropy

Wow....still going?

----------


## Ladydragon

yep still going.  And, I win again.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Louie1

I win!!! Yeah y'all lose.

----------


## joepythons

> my post has now made it 1520 posts.  your comp on the fritz Heather?  Oh and Joe, you lose.... again....... as usual.    Might as well get used to that.


Well you lose now  :sploosh: 




> I win!!! Yeah y'all lose.


Sorry but just like the lotto you lost here also  :ROFL: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow repeatedly:: stop already..  denial is not a good thing... just admit you lost.    :Very Happy:   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow repeatedly:: stop already..  denial is not a good thing... just admit you lost.


Wrong  :Wag of the finger:  its yourself that lost here  :Wink:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. you did.   :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> nope.. you did.


WRONG GRANDMA  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

tsk tsk.. senility setting in already gramps  :Very Happy:  I win.

----------


## joepythons

> tsk tsk.. senility setting in already gramps  I win.


Nope  :Wag of the finger: .Sorry to tell you AGAIN BUT YOU LOSE

----------


## Louie1

Why don't you two fight it out (meanwhile he crosses the finish line as the winner)

----------


## Beardedragon

I was *LONG* across the Finish line before you came Louie1 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

Please..  I'll take gramps on any day.. and as for crossing the finish line..  not likely..  I WIN.

----------


## MATT FISHER REPTILES

LOL this is crazy.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Crazy like a fox  :Ninja: 

wait ... what...?


Oh yeah - I win


 :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I say it's mine.  Why do you all keep fighting the inevitable?  Denial isn't just a river in Africa.

----------


## joepythons

> Please..  I'll take gramps on any day.. and as for crossing the finish line..  not likely..  I WIN.


Yea yea yea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Lizardgirl is as cracked up as her eggs are  :ROFL: .NOW I WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves joe into the closet again:: I win grandpa.   heh I WIN I WIN I WIN  I WIN   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves joe into the closet again:: I win grandpa.   heh I WIN I WIN I WIN  I WIN


SEE I TOLD YA SHE IS CRACKEDUP  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Weirdface:   :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

that may be so, but you still  :Love:  lubs me  :Very Happy:   and I win again.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> that may be so, but you still  lubs me   and I win again.


No you don't!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Louie1

I win!

----------


## Ladydragon

oh hell no  I Win!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

What has the world come to!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> What has the world come to!


But this is the safe place!!
Maybe.

But I still win!!!

----------


## Louie1

Nope!! It's mine!

----------


## Beardedragon

Say that again? 


I think we should race and see what person hits 2000 from a special grand prize :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

yeah, a race.  sounds good!  Nate will gladly donate the prize.  And once again I WIN!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Me.  It's all mine.   :Taz:

----------


## Ladydragon

Oh no.   sorry Melissa.. you lose............again!  I win!!!   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> that may be so, but you still  lubs me   and I win again.


This is what i do when you talk :Ignore: .Me lubbs you  :Crazy:   :Bleh:   :Bleh: 




> oh hell no  I Win!!!


Watch the potty mouth  :Wag of the finger: 




> What has the world come to!


I know you are all losers trying to win MY PRIZE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## LadyOhh

Sorry buddy, but I win  :Good Job:

----------


## Ladydragon

> This is what i do when you talk.Me lubbs you   
> 
> brat!
> 
> Watch the potty mouth 
> 
> I was.  I could have said much worse!  
> 
> I know you are all losers trying to win MY PRIZE 
> ...

----------


## LadyOhh

I win still, you guys can continue bickering...

----------


## Ladydragon

who's bickering?  :Very Happy:   and yes I win again.

----------


## LadyOhh

You and your tiny dragons loose again!

----------


## Ladydragon

hey hey.. pick on me not my hatchlings  :Very Happy:  LOL.   aren't they cute though.  and once again, I WIN!  :Neener:

----------


## LadyOhh

They are cute...

The orange one burns my eyes though...

----------


## Nate

the winner gets my horse...the one in my avatar  :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

I totally want it....

----------


## Ladydragon

thanx heather.. yeah the orange one is bright.  Nate, where did you get that avatar from, that is really funny, twisted, but funny.  and I win again.  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine! :d

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. mine!  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

My happy face didn't work...

----------


## joepythons

> hey hey.. pick on me not my hatchlings  LOL.   aren't they cute though.  and once again, I WIN!


Its not nice to pick on OLD LADIES so we now pick on your dragon kids  :ROFL: .YOU LOSE BY THE WAY

----------


## Ladydragon

::slaps Joe upside the head with the feather pillow::  its not nice to pick on a dragon momma either..     :Very Happy:   on yeah I win again.

----------


## Beardedragon

One post closer to 2000!

I win again! :: Does Wining dance that will only last when all the other losers post:: :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win...........................:d

----------


## Beardedragon

Win what?

----------


## Ladydragon

who knows, but it better be good..  and yes once again I WIN!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Happy face didn't work again!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

what happy face are you trying to post Heather?  I win again   :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

Green Toothy thing...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

I see it..  you mean this one right  :Very Happy:

----------


## Beardedragon

I think i'll switch it up a bit :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::slaps Joe upside the head with the feather pillow::  its not nice to pick on a dragon momma either..      on yeah I win again.


Awww is you poor baby   :Tears:   :Weirdface:   :sploosh: 




> I Win...........................:d


Wrong I WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

everyone loses     to me      again!!!   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## LadyOhh

I wanna win...

Oh wait. I AM!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

Think again :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Nice try, buddy

----------


## Beardedragon

Win again i think not.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm back!!  Thanks for holding it for me!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Beardedragon

Your welcome

----------


## joepythons

I GUESS YOU PEOPLE WILL NEVER LEARN HERE.ITS MY TROPHY SO GIVE IT BACK NOW  :Weirdface:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps joe with the pillow and snatches the trophy as he falls down::  really?  look, I'm holding the trophy, so I WIN.   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps joe with the pillow and snatches the trophy as he falls down::  really?  look, I'm holding the trophy, so I WIN.


NOT YOU AGAIN  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .ITS MINE ONCE AGAIN

----------


## Ladydragon

::shoves Joe into the closet again::  you now gramps, its about time you learn your place here. and that place is LOSER!!!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   I win!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> ::shoves Joe into the closet again::  you now gramps, its about time you learn your place here. and that place is LOSER!!!     I win!!


SORRY DORIS BUT ITS YOURSELF THAT LOSES AND GOES AWAY HUNGRY WISHING I WOULD SHARE MY DEER OMELETE WITH YOU  :ROFL:   :ROFL: .GEE TWICE IN ONE SHOT  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

:Tears:  well fine.. I dont want to have some of your yucky deer meat..    :Very Happy:  but I still win!  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> well fine.. I dont want to have some of your yucky deer meat..    but I still win!


I don't need yucky deer meat to win!!! :Neener:  :Bolt:

----------


## LadyOhh

Me niether  :Smile:

----------


## joepythons

> well fine.. I dont want to have some of your yucky deer meat..    but I still win!


Its only yucky because i will not share it with you




> I don't need yucky deer meat to win!!!


Same goes to yourself as the above loser 




> Me niether


see above comment  :ROFL: .YOU ALL LOST

----------


## Louie1

I want some deer meat!!!

----------


## dr del

> I want some deer meat!!!



Then tell the butcher he's oooogleh!!  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Beardedragon

i WONDER HOW LONG IT TOOK YOU TO READ THIS

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i WONDER HOW LONG IT TOOK YOU TO READ THIS



I can't read yellow, but I win any way!! :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

deer meat or not I win  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> I want some deer meat!!!


And who are you  :Confused:   :ROFL: 




> i WONDER HOW LONG IT TOOK YOU TO READ THIS


You need glasses dude  :Weirdface: 




> I can't read yellow, but I win any way!!


You cant seem to win either  :sploosh: 




> deer meat or not I win


Yea yea yea  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .I WIN AGAIN

----------


## Louie1

> And who are you  
> 
> You need glasses dude 
> 
> You cant seem to win either 
> 
> Yea yea yea .I WIN AGAIN



The guy that wants deer meat!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> The guy that wants deer meat!!!!!


I thought you were a chick  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Rolleyes2: .Now if i were to share my deer meat with you Jas would think i am trying to steal you away from him  :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIN....

Venison or not!  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> I WIN....
> 
> Venison or not!


Short winning time huh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Only cause you should be reading your PMs, buddy!!!

----------


## joepythons

> Only cause you should be reading your PMs, buddy!!!


Been there done that  :sploosh: .Once again i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

No sir..... No way

----------


## joepythons

> No sir..... No way


Boy i am going to start to think you are Ladydragon you slow poke  :sploosh: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

LOL!!!

Not Lady Dragon...

Lady OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## joepythons

> LOL!!!
> 
> Not Lady Dragon...
> 
> Lady OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Either way you both lose and are slooooowwwwww pokes  :ROFL:   :ROFL: .I WIN AGAIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

:Lick:  Lady Oh ohhh chucka ohh ah ee ohhh ahhhh Ohhhhhhh

----------


## Beardedragon

> Lady Oh ohhh chucka ohh ah ee ohhh ahhhh Ohhhhhhh


Thats what she said!

Cough.. i mean.... I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Thats what she said!
> 
> Cough.. i mean.... I win!



Cough... cough.. I WIN!!!!
That's what I say!! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> Lady Oh ohhh chucka ohh ah ee ohhh ahhhh Ohhhhhhh


Gee lady wow wow this is all you can say? Sorry you lose AGAIN  :sploosh: 




> Thats what she said!
> 
> Cough.. i mean.... I win!


Yea you lose also :Razz: 




> Cough... cough.. I WIN!!!!
> That's what I say!!


Wrong  :Wag of the finger: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

:Ninja: 

Quiet in here aint it?  :Razz: 



dr del

----------


## LadyOhh

i Win!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i Win!!!


! WIN!!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Beardedragon

I LOOSE


Wait... :Weirdface:

----------


## LadyOhh

Aye Weeenn

----------


## Ladydragon

::runs in, snags prize and runs out:: TADA...        I WIN!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::runs in, snags prize and runs out:: TADA...        I WIN!!!



TA DA!!  YOU LOSE!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Ladydragon

:ROFL:  aww! too bad..... you lose again!!! I WIN

----------


## LadyOhh

I winnnnnnnn

----------


## missi182

I WIN MUAHAHAHA :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. I WIN!!!   :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

Did you kill your dragons???

There are just Colored Bubbles there..

DRAGON KILLER....

----------


## Texas Dan

I don't get it.

----------


## LadyOhh

Click her Dragon Scroll... 

It'll all make sense  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope didn't kill my dragons...  just got more eggs  :Very Happy:   and yet once again.. I WIN!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

Meh...

I still win.

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. I WIN!

----------


## LadyOhh

You and your ugly pink egg..

I hate pink.. Really, I do.

I WIN.

----------


## Ladydragon

its not my favorite colour either, but it was available.  Purple on the other hand is my favorite colour, next to black and gold.   :Very Happy:   there was this bright blue egg, but it got snagged before I could grab it.  oh well, next time.  

oh yeah..  :Very Happy:   I WIN.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> its not my favorite colour either, but it was available.  Purple on the other hand is my favorite colour, next to black and gold.    there was this bright blue egg, but it got snagged before I could grab it.  oh well, next time.  
> 
> oh yeah..   I WIN.


Ya gotta feed those things if they hatch??  :Razz: 

I win!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Feed them this!  Me winning!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Feed them this!  Me winning!


MELISSA LOSES !!   I WIN!!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

they get fed by people clicking on them  and now I WIN!

----------


## Louie1

I win! y'all lose

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win! y'all lose



I don't lose!! :ROFL:

----------


## Louie1

> I don't lose!!


Sure you do!

----------


## bigballs

I Won!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Sorry, Charlie, but I win.  I mean, sorry, Julian.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Sorry, Charlie, but I win.  I mean, sorry, Julian.



Thanks for holding my spot!! You are so sweet!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Louie1

I win again!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win again!!!!


You've had it long enough! Step out of the way!!! :Razz: 

I WIN AGAIN!!

----------


## Louie1

It was good while it lasted!! So I'm taking it back!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> It was good while it lasted!! So I'm taking it back!!!


Not for long!!  :Razz: 
I can't wait for spring to get here!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## FL0OD

winner  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

SQUEEEEEE!!

Hedgie!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## FL0OD

eeeeeeerrr,
WiNNER!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> SQUEEEEEE!!
> 
> Hedgie!!


Thanks!!

I win!!

----------


## FL0OD

thats a really cool avatar is that a hedgehog?














                                                                                 WiNNER

----------


## LadyOhh

I'mma post my Hog

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> thats a really cool avatar is that a hedgehog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure is!  

I win!!

----------


## jdmls88

> Sure is!  
> 
> I win!!


nope I do!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> nope I do!!!


Wrong it is i that wins here  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

:;thwaps Joe with the pillow and anyone else silly enough to get in the way::  I WIN!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## FL0OD

<-------------------WiNNER

----------


## LadyOhh

Winna!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

> <-------------------WiNNER





> Winna!!!


WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!  I WIN!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

you all lose! I am the only winner! :Taz:

----------


## joepythons

> :;thwaps Joe with the pillow and anyone else silly enough to get in the way::  I WIN!!!!


Gimme what i lubbs but you LOSE  :ROFL: 




> <-------------------WiNNER


Wrong its LOSER  :sploosh: 




> Winna!!!


Wronga  :Wag of the finger: 




> WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!  I WIN!!!


See above comments  :Weirdface: 




> you all lose! I am the only winner!


Wrong you are a LOSER just like the rest above  :sploosh: .I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she shoves him into the closet and locks it::  wrong.. you lose again as you have many many many times before   :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## joepythons

> ::thwaps Joe with the pillow as she shoves him into the closet and locks it::  wrong.. you lose again as you have many many many times before


What is it with you and the closet thing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Surprised:  :Weirdface: .I can never be locked in  :Taz:   :Taz: .I WIN AGAIN  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> What is it with you and the closet thing  .I can never be locked in  .I WIN AGAIN


Back in the closet Joe!! You are safer there!! :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

 :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I hate to break it to all of you but... I WIN.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I win!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> I win!


Didn't you already hear me.... I won  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## FL0OD

<----would you all just quit I am the *WINNA*

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Gosh, i have way too much time here at work to be sititng here and going back and fourth about winning  :Smile: 

Oh well it makes the time go by! 

Oh yea.....




By The Way......



I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

You mean you lose!!! :Smile:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> You mean you lose!!!




Nope Nope... Im pretty sure i meant I WIN! :Long tongue:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

WOOOOOHOOO i just noticed that i hit my 300 thread mark sometime this afternoon.


Go me.


I WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

yes Joe, its safer in the closet for you and I win!!  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> WOOOOOHOOO i just noticed that i hit my 300 thread mark sometime this afternoon.


299 of them are in this thread!!!!!  :ROFL: 





> I WIN


uh... nope!

I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> uh... nope!
> 
> I win!


Uh... nope! You lose, AS USUAL!

I WIN AGAIN!!
 :Dancin' Banana: 

Now just remind me what the prize is again Nate!!

----------


## FL0OD

no no i win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

wrong!  I WIN AGAIN!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Uh... nope! You lose, AS USUAL!
> 
> Now just remind me what the prize is again Nate!!


It doesnt matter what the prize is..


Cuz i just won it  :Smile:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

nope.. I win, again!   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## FL0OD

well since no one wants it.......


I WIN!

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIN  :Please:

----------


## Ladydragon

meh.. I WIN!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> meh.. I WIN!!!


You must be mistaken!



It's mine!!!!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BastianUSA

This is the first time in my life that i actually win something.
I will cry for hours if somebody takes that away from me  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## FL0OD

> This is the first time in my life that i actually win something.
> I will cry for hours if somebody takes that away from me


start crying, I WiN!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> start crying, I WiN!!!


You are so cruel!! :Razz: 

Thanks for keeping me from being the one to cause pain!!

I still win!! Start crying!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> start crying, I WiN!!!


Practice what you preach  :sploosh: 




> You are so cruel!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me from being the one to cause pain!!
> 
> I still win!! Start crying!!!


I will not be so nice though  :Wag of the finger: .YOU LOSE I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Ladydragon

you all are mean!!!  stop taking my prize away from me..  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   I win again!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

> you all are mean!!!  stop taking my prize away from me..     I win again!!


Aww poor baby  :Tears:  :Tears:  DEAL WITH IT  :sploosh:  :sploosh: .YOU LOSE YET AGAIN  :ROFL:

----------


## FL0OD

and you loose, yet again.

<------WiNNER :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!! :d

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> I Win!!! :d


Oh heather yous mistaken.

I in fact WIN

----------


## LadyOhh

I disagree, Lewie. 

I WIN  :Good Job:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> I disagree, Lewie. 
> 
> I WIN


Okay heather... You win...

Oh wait... I just had the last post.


So i guess  I WIN :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:  :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

Pffffffffffffffffftttttttt

I do win!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Pffffffffffffffffftttttttt
> 
> I do win!!

----------


## NickMyers03

LOL i vote for Ladyohh to win...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> LOL i vote for Ladyohh to win...


I vote you out!


I win!!! AGAIN!!!! :sploosh:

----------


## FL0OD

while every one is still in bed or at work we have another......

<------------WiNNER  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I am wide awake.... and I WIN

----------


## Ladydragon

well, I'm awake, but exhausted, broke and frustrated (tax issues).......   so I WIN!  :Razz:

----------


## BastianUSA

Winner

----------


## FL0OD

well now that you are all awake......
I WiN!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win I Win

----------


## Beardedragon

Oh yeah, I *WON* Cant win anymore!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!

----------


## FL0OD

<------------------WiNNER  :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Before I go to lie down for my nap, I just wanted to give you guys an update on my situation... I WIN!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Before I go to lie down for my nap, I just wanted to give you guys an update on my situation... I WIN!



And wake up a loser!!!:firstcup:

I win!!
 :Neener:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> And wake up a loser!!!:firstcup:
> 
> I win!!


Did you see my threads about the wild black rat snake I am trying to rehab?  Well, here's an update from him:
"Melissa wins!"

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Did you see my threads about the wild black rat snake I am trying to rehab?  Well, here's an update from him:
> "Melissa wins!"


Yeah, I saw the thread! And him feeling bad, how would he know?!! Maybe you misinterpeted? What he said was Melissa loses!! :ROFL:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

No, I did not misunderstand.  He shook it out in morse code with his tail (very cool display by the way).  It's now officially spring and I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No, I did not misunderstand.  He shook it out in morse code with his tail (very cool display by the way).  It's now officially spring and I win!


Springtime Melissa loses!!

Nancy wins!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Looks like it's just you and me, Nancy.  But I win!  Thanks for keeping it warm!

----------


## NickMyers03

this is going to be a never ending thread!! i dont think any of us will ever win BUT since im the last post i will claim the prize

----------


## Ladydragon

yay.. I WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> yay.. I WIN!



YAY!! YOU LOSE!!

I WIN!! :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

gimme dat!

----------


## Ladydragon

::snatches prize from Melissa as she raspberries blu::  :Neener:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ::snatches prize from Melissa as she raspberries blu::



HOW RUDE!!!

 :Rochambeaux: 
I win!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um.  Mine.  Stop kidding yourself!!!

----------


## FL0OD

<-------back again, WiNNER!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Go bail out the boat.  I won!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Go bail out the boat.  I won!


Sorry to sink your boat, but.....

I WIN!!!! :Winner:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Go to bed, LOSER!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Go to bed, LOSER!


No losers here! I guess that means I can stay up!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Ha ha.  Late to bed, late to rise.  Now I have the prize!

----------


## Ladydragon

Im not rude, but quick and once again, the prize is mine!!   :Rock on:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Im not rude, but quick and once again, the prize is mine!!


Not quick enough!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

sure I am.. see I have the prize once again.   :Neener:   :Bolt:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I am back and I win.  Close this thread w/no further posts, please!

----------


## jjspirko

Of course I win..........................................For the moment. :Snake:

----------


## Ladydragon

> Of course I win..........................................For the moment.


lol.. you got that right Jack.  :ROFL:   now I win.   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hey, the admins didn't listen to me!!!  Close this thread!  I win!!!

----------


## Ladydragon

LOL.. and why should they listen to you, when they should listen to ME!! I WIN.  
 :ROFL:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Christina

nope- I WIN!!

----------


## Ladydragon

ah.... no...   I do!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Christina

> ah.... no...   I do!!


well crap. oh wait, i do believe i'm winning again!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Um... no reason they should listen to me.   :Rolleyes2: 
I win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Um... no reason they should listen to me.  
> I win!


I'm back!!! Thanks Melissa. I'll take it now!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

dat's mine!  go back to bed!

----------


## BastianUSA

Victory is mine.

----------


## Christina

not anymore!

----------


## BastianUSA

I think so.

----------


## NickMyers03

All Mine!

----------


## BastianUSA

> All Mine!


Nobody remains a virgin,life ***** everyone

----------


## Blu Mongoose

WOW!! ALL MINE!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Give it back!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Give it back!



NO WAY WOMAN!!!! :Surprised:

----------


## BastianUSA

Back to me.

----------


## Ladydragon

thats right.. give it back to ME!  I WIN!!!   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I need something...  :Snake:

----------


## Ladydragon

what do you need?  besides the prize and winning that is!  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

I would love to win... Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NickMyers03

im stealing your thunder lady

----------


## LadyOhh

Stealing it back  :Smile:

----------


## Ladydragon

had it all along..  I WIN!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> had it all along..  I WIN!



had it long enough!!  You lose!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Boooooya, I come up from behind and take the win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Boooooya, I come up from behind and take the win!


You mean still behind!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I Winnnnn  :Very Happy:

----------


## Christina

nope- i do! yay!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## monk90222

> I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry Dahlin' I am your winner!

----------


## recycling goddess

hahahaha this is still going on? thanks folks... now you can stop...

cause i win!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Sorry Dahlin' I am your winner!


Not in my book!! :Razz: 

I WIN AGAIN!!! :Very Happy: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## LadyOhh

I just got home from work, and I'm like.. Hey... I wanna see who's winning..

ITS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I just got home from work, and I'm like.. Hey... I wanna see who's winning..
> 
> ITS ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm at work and still win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I am getting so sick of you guys not listening.  GIVE UP!   :Rage: 
I WIN!

----------


## LadyOhh

Hah!!! 

I Win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hah!!! 
> 
> I Win



I win!! Thanks for holding it while I was away! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

i was trying to figure out what this post even means, i really thought about it hard then it came to me, i mean how dumb can one be not to know. then it hit me that
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: I WIN I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i was trying to figure out what this post even means, i really thought about it hard then it came to me, i mean how dumb can one be not to know. then it hit me that
> I WIN I WIN


Apparently you don't get it!!! :Razz: 

I WIN!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Christina

no- I WIN!!!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Now, let's not fight, gang.  Just calmly hand it over to me.  THANKS!   :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Now, let's not fight, gang.  Just calmly hand it over to me.  THANKS!



No fighting!!
I got a new horse!! And I also WIN!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## BastianUSA

i won again

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Congrats, blu, can I ride it?

----------


## BastianUSA

post post

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> post post



Post post post!! :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Congrats, blu, can I ride it?


You'll have to find your way out here! :Smile:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I might be able to find you if you leave a snake skin trail.  I save ours so far.  Can't wait to be a crazy, old, snake lady!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I might be able to find you if you leave a snake skin trail.  I save ours so far.  Can't wait to be a crazy, old, snake lady!


I'm already the crazy snake lady, the crazy dog lady, crazy horse lady or crazy boss lady. I just depends on which group you are speaking to. One thing they all agree on is that I'm crazy!!! :Wink: 

I like it that way! They tend to give me plenty of personal space. :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

HAHAHAHAHA

I win  :Smile:

----------


## aaramire

i win!?!?

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> i win!?!?


No.  I do.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No.  I do.


Not likely!!

----------


## BastianUSA

nobody is awake,so i win. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> nobody is awake,so i win.


I am awake!! I guess that means you lose!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

me me me

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> me me me


no no no!
Me me me! :Razz:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The End.

Game Over.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The End.
> 
> Game Over.


I'm having a bad day! You lose, I win! Now I feel better. :Smile:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Im sorry your having a bad day...

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Oh wait... I posted after you...

SO i guess i still win!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Gimme dat, gimme dat, gimme dat prize.  And a snake, too!   :Snake:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Gimme dat, gimme dat, gimme dat prize.  And a snake, too!


You make a great sitter, thanks Melissa.
I'll take it now! :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Man, I had that thing for almost 24 hours!  I thought you all went field herping since it's spring and got swallowed up by the green anacondas that are roaming the US now that everyone let theirs go.   :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Man, I had that thing for almost 24 hours!  I thought you all went field herping since it's spring and got swallowed up by the green anacondas that are roaming the US now that everyone let theirs go.



Dream on!! I'm still here!!! :Raspberries: 


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## 771subliminal

this has gotten way out of hand. this thread should be locked up and noone should be allowed to post anymore. im going to report it, and better get to it right away. 


cuz then everyone will always see that



 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: I WIN :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  

LOL

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Wellll... since your all sleeping...

Ill take the win  :Smile:

----------


## 771subliminal

> Wellll... since your all sleeping...
> 
> Ill take the win


sleep? what is this "sleep" that you speak of?

oh btw i win

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Dream on!! I'm still here!!!


Awwww, man!  I guess we can tell the USFWS that the situation isn't all bad.

I win!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Heather...



YOU LOSE!


 :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

No, Sir.

YOU LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!!!

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Heather...
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOSE!


Wrong again!  I WIN!!!

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:  No Ma'am!!!!!!!!

----------


## FL0OD

yea Im back and I WIN!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

When are you all going to understand...

I...

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Nope.  *I win!*

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Nope You are not the winner..

I am...

See 

I even have a trophy

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 


Wow thanks!! That is one nice trophy!!  I didn't know you cared!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## Christina

well i think i will take that nice trophy and the awesome poster- that's right. what's up?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## MelissaFlipski

Hand it over.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## LadyOhh

I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 771subliminal

> I Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks for holding my spot heather,

I WIN!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

See how nice i am.... 

I let you all think you win and i come in and steal it.

----------


## 771subliminal

> See how nice i am.... 
> 
> I let you all think you win and i come in and steal it.




tisk tisk tisk see where you end  up when you steal

i WIN!!!! 
if you want it earn it

----------


## LadyOhh

CUTE PIC!!!

I want a bunny and a cookie now...

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Well with the help of this guy 



I might be able to get out.

And I'll still win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 


WHY YES!! YOU DO LOSE!!! ISN"T THAT JUST SPECIAL!!
 :Razz: 

That means I win!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

You all are so creative.  But I still win.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Oh melissa...

I let you think you won for about 2 hours...

But now its my turn to be victorious 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Oh melissa...
> 
> I let you think you won for about 2 hours...
> 
> But now its my turn to be victorious 
> 
> Thanks


Boy, that was short lived!!! :Razz: 

I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Boy, that was short lived!!!
> 
> I win!!!


Now THAT was short lived.

 :Smile: 

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Give it back.  Now be good little boys and girls and go away!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Give it back.  Now be good little boys and girls and go away!


NEVER!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> NEVER!


Sorry! I'm taking it!!!


 :Bolt:  :Winner: 

 :Number1:

----------


## Entropy

Nani?...

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Sorry! I'm taking it!!!


Or so you thought.... :Fest:  :Headbang:  :Number1:  :Trophy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

> Nani?...


Who's that?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Who's that?


It don't matter! You lose!!! :Wink: 

Nani!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

BOOYA.


Snatched again.


Sorry...


No im not :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

YESS I WIN!! 

And Joe is going to kiss my horses behind!!

WOO HOO!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

While you are off letting Joe kiss your horse's behind, I'll just take this here prize!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> While you are off letting Joe kiss your horse's behind, I'll just take this here prize!


Not so fast there missy. That prize is mine!   :Taz: 
I'm sure my horse wouldn't mind a lil kiss from you too!! :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sweety314

*ding, ding*  I aaaaaaaaam da wiinnnnaaaaaaaah :sploosh:  :Razz: 

QUICK!!! Lock the thread!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> *ding, ding*  I aaaaaaaaam da wiinnnnaaaaaaaah
> 
> QUICK!!! Lock the thread!!!



There is only one winner here!


      ME!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I WIN!

End of Game.

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:  Yeah, I don't think so, buddy.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Oh Heather... 

You won.



SIKE!


thats right i said it.

----------


## MelissaFlipski

25 hours was long enough for you lewdog!

----------


## LadyOhh

I Win  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Win


Ohh NO Lady!!   It's all mine!!! :Smile:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I WIN


Cant you guys just give up?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I WIN
> 
> 
> Cant you guys just give up?



GIVE UP!!! Maybe they do where you come from!!!

I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm back and I'm hungry.  Gimme it!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I'm back and I'm hungry.  Gimme it!


Starve!! It's mine!!!! :Taz:

----------


## dr del

i win.. i win

----------


## LadyOhh

Naw...

I win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Naw...
> 
> I win


Sorry !!  All mine!!  Can't wait!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## missi182

I truly believe the only purpose of this game is to give anyone that wants it - an ego boost. So,

*I WIN*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I truly believe the only purpose of this game is to give anyone that wants it - an ego boost. So,
> 
> *I WIN*


There goes that boost! Sorry, but 

I WIN!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

:Wag of the finger:   Stop living in fantasy world.  This trophy even has my name on it!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Stop living in fantasy world.  This trophy even has my name on it!


Who is in a fantasy world? I hear someone that goes looking for snakes and comes back with a toad! Bit confused are we?
By the way, I win!!
 :Raspberries:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Its mine.

I win.


Yay

----------


## dr del

> Stop living in fantasy world.  This trophy even has my name on it!



Hi,

Are you sure the MF on the trophy doesn't stand for metal fabrique? **ducks**


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Time to collect my prize!!!

 :Winner: 

 :Number1:

----------


## dr del

Heh heh,

I knew if I waited long enough everyone would forget about this thread and I could slip in the winning post.  :Razz:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Heh heh,
> 
> I knew if I waited long enough everyone would forget about this thread and I could slip in the winning post.    
> 
> 
> dr del


You got a long wait!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Doh!!

Foiled again.  :Tears:  


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Doh!!
> 
> Foiled again.  
> 
> 
> dr del


AND AGAIN!! :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

And thusly again!!

----------


## Nate

hi. ok bye. you lose.

----------


## missi182

> hi. ok bye. you lose.


You seem to be a little confused, YOU LOSE! heh

and I


_WIN_

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## FL0OD

back again and  :Dancin' Banana: I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

:Ninja:  I win  :Bolt:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win


Give it up!!  You'll never win!!!
 :Saber duel: 
 :Evileye:

----------


## Ginevive

Who WILL win in this thread?!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Who WILL win in this thread?!


Not you!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Could it be me?  :Floating:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Could it be me?


Doubtful! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dr del

**Sigh**


At this rate it's going to take us forever to reach page 200. :Tears: 

Oh and I win.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> **Sigh**
> 
> 
> At this rate it's going to take us forever to reach page 200.
> 
> Oh and I win. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Thats alright! I have a good 20 yrs. left on me!

I win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

ahhh the sweet smell of success - oh hang on that's snake pee. :Embarassed: 

**wanders off to clean racks**


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> ahhh the sweet smell of success - oh hang on that's snake pee.
> 
> **wanders off to clean racks**
> 
> 
> dr del



I'm not dead yet!! So I win!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

well its been a while since i have been here... soooo i thought id come steal my win back!

----------


## Sunny1

Wow I can't believe that this thread is still going.....LOL!!


Oh By the Way.....


I Win!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wow I can't believe that this thread is still going.....LOL!!




Well, if you would all quit posting it would stop!!

Oh, and I win!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Well, if you would all quit posting it would stop!!
> 
> Oh, and I win!!


never gonna happen.


i win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> never gonna happen.
> 
> 
> i win



I win again !!!! :Neener:

----------


## dr del

congratulations.  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

It's never going to work...unless an admin locks the thread  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> It's never going to work...unless an admin locks the thread


If they lock us out I may have to find something useful to do!! :Sad: 

I win! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

They wouldn't dare!.....would they??  :Confused:

----------


## Schlyne

I win! for a little while.....

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win! for a little while.....



Sorry!! :Sad: 
Well, not really!!! :Razz: 

I WIN!!
 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

And its the invisible mad scot FTW.  :Dancin' Banana: 


 :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

Mine!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Mine!


Mine, all mine!! :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## starmom

Loo-hoo-suh-her
I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I figured i would let you all think you won...

But im back now...

so i win!

----------


## dr del

nah the tartan terror takes the lead once more  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> nah the tartan terror takes the lead once more


Who!! Where!! Did I miss him!!! :ROFL: 

Oh, by the way, I WIN!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Here!  :Razz: 

Just jumping into the 20th century  - long live the century of the fruitbat!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: .

Oh and only 10 more pages to go!!!! till we make up another arbitrary target to aim at


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Here! 
> 
> Just jumping into the 20th century  - long live the century of the fruitbat!! .
> 
> Oh and only 10 more pages to go!!!! till we make up another arbitrary target to aim at
> 
> 
> dr del


You still lose!! :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Doh-eth! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Very Happy:   :ROFL:

----------


## LadyOhh

I WIN!

I deserve too today  :Embarassed:

----------


## starmom

Today, I deserve to WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Really- bad day..............................................
So, sorry Heather~
My turn to feel like a winner  :Embarassed:

----------


## LadyOhh

YAY MCKinSEY!!

You totally win.. I forfeit my post to you.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> YAY MCKinSEY!!
> 
> You totally win.. I forfeit my post to you.


Woo Hoo!!  WHAT A DAY!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  
I AM A WINNER!  
can"t wait to see what tomorrow brings!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Yay!

The thread marches on.  :Salute: 


dr del

----------


## starmom

Wrong wrong wrong-
It's my birthday
I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nate

for goodness sakes...we're damn near 2000 posts..don't you guys have better things to do?

I win.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Damn near don't cut it (as the actress said to the bishop).  :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Im winning Im Winning....Its a Racee....

Anyone know the movie... Anyone?



i win.

----------


## Schlyne

*running back in for the lead*  I win!

----------


## LadyOhh

So you think....

----------


## Schlyne

Eesh..okay I had it for a minute  :Razz:

----------


## LadyOhh

And yet again...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> And yet again...



Sorry, but I'm in a bad mood!! I need a win!! :Mad: 

So I win right? :Wink:

----------


## Schlyne

for a little while.....

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

win.


me.


end of story.

----------


## Schlyne

Not anymore....  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

And yet again...

----------


## Schlyne

and it's mine for a while....

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

No its back to me  :Smile:

----------


## LadyOhh

Mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Mine


Your times up!! Hand it over!! :Taz: 

Because I win!!!

----------


## starmom

Mwaha ha ha ha
It's my win.....
....all mine!!!!

----------


## Schlyne

Not anymore....

----------


## starmom

Darn.
Oh look, way over there...................->
Heh heh heh...you're gone...
I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Schlyne

I win!

----------


## dr del

194!!


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Are you guys still at it?  I was biding my time and waiting for you to stop with this - so I could post one more time and be the winner.  Guess I'll have to check back in a month or so.  Kinda like this thread has a sticky.   :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Are you guys still at it?  I was biding my time and waiting for you to stop with this - so I could post one more time and be the winner.  Guess I'll have to check back in a month or so.  Kinda like this thread has a sticky.


Make that two months!! :Smile:

----------


## Ginevive

i can't believe that this thread is still going..! Yipes

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i can't believe that this thread is still going..! Yipes



Yep, we are still here!!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Schlyne

and going and going and going............

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> and going and going and going............


And going! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## soy.lor.n

do I win?

----------


## Nate

> do I win?


no...

----------


## soy.lor.n

> no...


darn!

why do I feel like that joke was probably already made...?

----------


## dr del

Oh dear,

I have newpageimatosis.  :Surprised: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Oh dear,
> 
> I have newpageimatosis. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


Yeah you have something! I hope it's not contagious!

I still win!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I win I win!

----------


## Schlyne

I win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

WOW! Imagine that!  I WIN!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

And lo the revenge of the tartan ferret strikes again.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

i win.


Thank you, the contest is over.

----------


## Schlyne

Nope....I got the lead again!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Not anymore...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Not anymore...


You lose!!!

I WIN AGAIN!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Schlyne

I win again.................

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win again.................



Sorry!!!! :sploosh:

----------


## Schlyne

And for a little while...........

----------


## TooManyToys

Losing is overrated

----------


## STORMS

:Hump:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I win..... Again  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win..... Again



I'm back!!!
 :Devil:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Christina

hey i'm back too! yesssss!

and i can't believe this is still going. no, wait, i can. never mind.

----------


## Nate

I'm the weener.

----------


## STORMS

> I'm the weener.


 U r right u r the weiner... But Im the winner! :Wink:

----------


## dr del

Woohoo,

Newpageimatosis strikes again.  :Rolleyes2: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Woohoo,
> 
> Newpageimatosis strikes again. 
> 
> 
> dr del



I would seriously be seeing a doctor about that!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

But in the meantime, I WIN!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> I would seriously be seeing a doctor about that!! 
> 
> But in the meantime, I WIN!!!


Your reign is over!  :Wink: 

 :Taz:  WINNER!!!!

----------


## Nate

> Your reign is over! 
> 
>  WINNER!!!!


no.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> no.


You misunderstand!! I win!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> You misunderstand!! I win!!!


 :Wag of the finger:  There must be a lack of communication here... I WIN!  :Taz:

----------


## dr del

Hey,

This post number is the year I was born in.  :Very Happy: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Hey,
> 
> This post number is the year I was born in. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Really? Gee, that's interesting.  Wanna hear something more interesting?  I WIN!!!!!

----------


## nixer

> Really? Gee, that's interesting.  Wanna hear something more interesting?  I WIN!!!!!


i got hatchlings today  :Very Happy:  on fathers day and guess what i win!

----------


## STORMS

> i got hatchlings today  on fathers day and guess what i win!


Congrats  :Good Job:  on the hatchlings &  :Fest2:  Happy Fathers Day to you, but sorry hun.... I WIN!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Congrats  on the hatchlings &  Happy Fathers Day to you, but sorry hun.... I WIN!!!


Looks like your winning streak is over!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

ooooo,


Ya swiped the new page spot.  :Rage:  

Just for that - *I WIN!!!!!!*

Ahem, sorry . :Embarassed: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> ooooo,
> 
> 
> Ya swiped the new page spot.  
> 
> Just for that - *I WIN!!!!!!*
> 
> Ahem, sorry .
> 
> ...


*No need to be sorry cuz.......* *I WIN* :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

i win.

 :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> i win.


No you don't  :Wink: 

*I DO!!!* :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Peter Williams

I win.

----------


## STORMS

> I win.


Ummmm.... No you don't  :Wink: 

Once again - I WIN  :Very Happy:  :ROFL:  :Very Happy:  :ROFL:  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Ummmm.... No you don't 
> 
> Once again - I WIN


You only thought you won! :Razz: 

Mine, all mine!!! :sploosh:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> No you don't 
> 
> *I DO!!!*


Liar.


See i told you i win  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> Liar.
> 
> 
> See i told you i win


These misunderstandings are getting out of hand! Let me try to make this as clear as possible....

... I WIN!!!! :Wink: 

Na-na-na-na-na!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Woohoo,

Another fresh page sullied by my gibberish!!  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Woohoo,
> 
> Another fresh page sullied by my gibberish!! 
> 
> 
> dr del


Thats OK I prettied it up for you  :Wink: 

Oh yeah....I WIN!!!! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Thats OK I prettied it up for you 
> 
> Oh yeah....I WIN!!!!


Pretty don't get it!! Well maybe!   But I win anyway!!!!


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  You will never win!!! :Devilish:

----------


## Earl

It would appear you people are all on fire about winning my prize! We'll just have to finish this contest the old fashioned way. The first one to die...loses!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> It would appear you people are all on fire about winning my prize! We'll just have to finish this contest the old fashioned way. The first one to die...loses!


I may be old, but plan on staying on this earth long enough to claim MY prize!! :Wink:

----------


## Earl

> I may be old, but plan on staying on this earth long enough to claim MY prize!!


C'mon Mongoose you never seen the movie Hot Shots? I throw out a perfectly good movie quote and it goes right past you. And you think you're worthy of the prize...PHOOEY!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STORMS

> C'mon Mongoose you never seen the movie Hot Shots? I throw out a perfectly good movie quote and it goes right past you. And you think you're worthy of the prize...PHOOEY!


 :Cool:  Oh yeah! I win!  :Wink:  Better luck next time Earl!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> C'mon Mongoose you never seen the movie Hot Shots? I throw out a perfectly good movie quote and it goes right past you. And you think you're worthy of the prize...PHOOEY!


Sorry Earl, haven't watched movies since alien?  Watched a few maybe. But I like to live life not watch it!! :Wink: 

I still win!!

----------


## Earl

> Oh yeah! I win!  Better luck next time Earl!







> Sorry Earl, haven't watched movies since alien?  Watched a few maybe. But I like to live life not watch it!!


Right. That's why you're here at the internet.  :sploosh:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Right. That's why you're here at the internet.



Gotta rest sometime dear! :Wink:

----------


## Earl

> Gotta rest sometime dear!


Hehe! I'm just being silly as usual. Watch out for lena though, she cheats.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well done Earl - you got the honor of opening page 200.

 :Fest2:   :Fest:   :Pink Elephant:   :Rock on:   :Carouse: 


**sniff** our little thread is all growd up.  :Teamwork:   :Tears:   :W00t: 


dr del

P.s. I win.  :Trophy:   :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hi,
> 
> Well done Earl - you got the honor of opening page 200.
> 
>     
> 
> 
> **sniff** our little thread is all growd up.   
> 
> ...


I let you hold on to it for a while. That growd up thread might win me a growd up snake!! :Very Happy:  :Snake:  :Sweeet:

----------


## Ginevive

BING! hehehehe!

----------


## STORMS

> BING! hehehehe!


 :Surprised:  Bong! Hahaha!  :Wink:

----------


## Earl

> Hi,
> 
> Well done Earl - you got the honor of opening page 200.
> 
>     
> 
> 
> **sniff** our little thread is all growd up.   
> 
> ...


Hmmm? I don't have a clue what you're talkin' about, Del. Not a freaking clue. I have a shell the size of a fist in my head. Pork Chop Hill. The only way I can make this darn toupee stay on is by magnetizing the entire upper left quadrant of my skull, so you just go ahead and do what you do.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Hmmm? I don't have a clue what you're talkin' about, Del. Not a freaking clue. I have a shell the size of a fist in my head. Pork Chop Hill. The only way I can make this darn toupee stay on is by magnetizing the entire upper left quadrant of my skull, so you just go ahead and do what you do.


I don't have a clue what either of you are jabbering about. I'm just here to collect the prize!!

 :Winner:  :Handshake:

----------


## Schlyne

I win!

for now.......

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win!
> 
> for now.......


That's long enough!   :Razz:  I win!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Yay...

games over...

i win  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Methinks not my lord,


Newpagimatosis strikes again!!


dr del

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Me thinks not my lord,


My lord huh?

I could get used to that.



I win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> My lord huh?
> 
> I could get used to that.
> 
> 
> 
> I win.


I wouldn't get used to that!

Losers called "my lord"? How strange! :sploosh: 

I'll take my prize and go!! :Winner:

----------


## STORMS

> I wouldn't get used to that!
> 
> Losers called "my lord"? How strange!
> 
> I'll take my prize and go!!


 :Wag of the finger:  Not so fast Sweetie!  I do believe I B WINNER!!!  :Very Happy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DSGB

no one has won this yet? i guess ill win.


THREAD CLOSED.

----------


## STORMS

> no one has won this yet? i guess ill win.
> 
> 
> THREAD CLOSED.


You may be cute, but that will only get you so far!  :Wink: 

I'll just take my prize now  :Winner: 

I win!  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> You may be cute, but that will only get you so far! 
> 
> I'll just take my prize now 
> 
> I win!


Sorry, I'm back!! :Dancin' Banana: 

I'm ready to claim my prize!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry, I'm back!!
> 
> I'm ready to claim my prize!!


What prize? Oh, you must be talking about MY prize  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> What prize? Oh, you must be talking about MY prize



I'm a winner!!!  WOO HOO!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Beardedragon

If you rearrange my SN it says I WIN!


ok... maybe not... but I have won! haha game over I did it

----------


## dr del

Good heavens,

Is this a new page I see before me?  :Rolleyes2:  


dr del

----------


## TooManyToys

^wow, that was a quality post  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

I win!!! Where's my prize???

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I win!!! Where's my prize???


Haven't you left yet!?  :Razz:  I thought I heard someone calling you! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

While your gone I'll just take this with me! 
 :Trophy:  :Neener:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> Haven't you left yet!?  I thought I heard someone calling you!
> 
> While your gone I'll just take this with me!


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Thanks for watching my prize while I was gone...gee, that was sooooo sweet of you  :Wink: 

BTW did u get the hugs I sent???

----------


## Schlyne

Haha! I win again!

----------


## STORMS

> Haha! I win again!


Ummm....No you don't  :Wink:  

I win  :Very Happy: 

Nice try though  :Good Job:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Thanks for watching my prize while I was gone...gee, that was sooooo sweet of you 
> 
> BTW did u get the hugs I sent???


Yes, thanks for the hugs. I needed them. :Smile: 

But now I need a prize!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Yes, thanks for the hugs. I needed them.
> 
> But now I need a prize!!


The hugs are yours, but the prize is MINE!!!  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> The hugs are yours, but the prize is MINE!!!


Sorry, but your not fast enough to get away with it! :Bolt:

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry, but your not fast enough to get away with it!


Oh really??? I think you might be mistaken... I WIN!!!!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Oh really??? I think you might be mistaken... I WIN!!!!!


No mistake at this end!! :Wag of the finger: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> No mistake at this end!!


 :Confused:  Are you sure??

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Are you sure??


Always!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Always!!!!


Really???

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Really???


How dare you doubt me!!! :Taz: 
 :Winner:  :Number1:

----------


## STORMS

> How dare you doubt me!!!


Just can't help myself... I just wanna be sure that ur sure  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Just can't help myself... I just wanna be sure that ur sure


 :Taz:   Yes I'm sure!!

 :Raspberries:  :Razz:   :Winner:  :Bolt:

----------


## STORMS

> Yes I'm sure!!


Somehow I don't think that you are... Define "sure"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

Like taking candy from a baby

----------


## Earl



----------


## TooManyToys

^That should have been shot in a donut shop LOL

----------


## STORMS

:Raspberries:  :Neener:  :Number1:  :Headbang:  :Trophy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 


Sorry!!

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry!!



U again???

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> U again???


Yes, the I'm that bad penny that keeps coming back!  :Devilish: 

 :Number1:  :Winner:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Schlyne

It's mine now!

----------


## STORMS

> It's mine now!


Ummm....I dont think so sweetie!

MINE MINE MINE!!!! ALL MINE!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

G'night Lena  :Fest2:

----------


## STORMS

> G'night Lena


 :Sleep:  Is it ur bedtime already???

----------


## dr del

:Ninja: 

wot no posts?

 :Razz: 


del

----------


## Hellix2494

HAHA I posts last - I win - game over.  :Smile:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> HAHA I posts last - I win - game over.


sorry! You lose!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> sorry! You lose!!!


Awww... :Weirdface: 
I feel bad taking your prize from you.... :Tears: 
You seemed sooo excited  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Neener: 
 :Winner:  :Bolt:

----------


## reptile3

:Rolleyes2:  am i late for this?

----------


## sg1trogdor

My god this is neverending.  


p.s I win.

----------


## STORMS

> My god this is neverending.  
> 
> 
> p.s I win.


p.s. no ya don't  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptile3

boo  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> boo



YAAAY!!  ALL MINE!!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## reptile3

I am trying to WIN!!  :Razz:  :Taz: 





> YAAAY!!  ALL MINE!!!!

----------


## dr del

A page, a page, my kingdom for a page!

Al Bundy for president!  :Taz: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

:Shh:   :Whisper:  don't tell Blu Mongoose that I won!  :Winner:

----------


## TooManyToys

This is too easy

----------


## reptile3

No more after me... I am trying to WIN here!!  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No more after me... I am trying to WIN here!!


Trying don't get it!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## reptile3

LOOK I am the WINNER~! :Taz:

----------


## mikeamy2007

:Smile:  :Embarassed:  :Wink:  :Mad:  :Surprised:  :Cool:  :Snake:  :Rolleyes2:  :Taz:  :Salute:  :Wag of the finger:  :Good Job:  :sploosh:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Sad:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Banned:  :Confused2:  :Lurking:  :Bubbles:  :Welcome:  :Blossom:  :Fishslap:  :Rock on: :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: :ROFL:  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Couch:  :Number1:  :Bye:  :Community:  :Community:  :Community:  :Community:  :Teevee: 

ok  now IIIIII win  !!!!!!!! :-P

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:
> 
> ok  now IIIIII win  !!!!!!!! :-P


All the smilies in the world won't win it for you!
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## reptile3

:Smile:  me me me

----------


## mikeamy2007

> All the smilies in the world won't win it for you!




So how about 2 ??????     :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> So how about 2 ??????


Maybe, but not today!! :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

Who's on first?

----------


## stangs13

Winner!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Did someone mention a chicken dinner?  :Hungry:  


dr del

----------


## TooManyToys

Homemade chicken burrito's actually!

----------


## STORMS

:Very Happy:  Yeah!!! I WIN!!! Wow its my birthday too...what a great present  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:LRG:.VinTaGe1947

It cant be your birthday, because it is my sisters birthday

----------


## STORMS

> It cant be your birthday, because it is my sisters birthday


 Well, it was my birthday...but its all good  :Very Happy:  I still win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

Congratulations!!.......er.....Whoops?  :Embarassed:   :Bolt:

----------


## STORMS

> Congratulations!!.......er.....Whoops?


where did u run off to so fast  :Confused:

----------


## LadyOhh

........... Hah

----------


## Wh00h0069

I hope no one post after this one. Please don't post... Oh, and what do I win??

----------


## LadyOhh

That was the discussion a while back...

Somehow I ended up being the one to donate something to the winner....

And yet.. I AM the winner

----------


## TooManyToys

Donate, did somebody say donate?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Donate, did somebody say donate?


I'll be waiting for my prize to arrive!! :Smile: 

Remember, I'm waaaiting!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I'll be waiting for my prize to arrive!!
> 
> Remember, I'm waaaiting!!!!


Keep waiting babe!!! this prize is ALL mine  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Keep waiting babe!!! this prize is ALL mine


Like I said the last time!!! It is mine!!!! :Taz:  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> Like I said the last time!!! It is mine!!!!


Wait what did you say???  :Carouse:  Ummm... Where's my prize?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Fork:

----------


## dr del

Woohoo!!!

New page new page.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 


boogie woogie on.  :Taz: 



dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Woohoo!!!
> 
> New page new page. 
> 
> 
> boogie woogie on. 
> 
> 
> 
> dr del



So long loser!! :Razz: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> So long loser!!


Ditto!  :ROFL:

----------


## sweety314

i got you ALL beat!  :Neener:   :Neener:

----------


## dr del

:Ninja:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Ninja:   :Bolt:

----------


## TooManyToys

My Pied hasn't missed a meal in over two months  :Taz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> My Pied hasn't missed a meal in over two months


That's great!!  Also great is the fact that I'm winning!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> That's great!!  Also great is the fact that I'm winning!!


You mean you WERE winning... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> You mean you WERE winning...



Still am! :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> Still am!


Ummm...no you're not  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Coz it's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! MWAHHAHAAAAHA!  :Rolleyes2: 


 :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> Coz it's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! MWAHHAHAAAAHA!


 :Irked2:   :Rochambeaux:   :Bolt:

----------


## dr del

oooooooooo me happy sacks!  :Tears:  :Surprised:  :Weirdface:

----------


## STORMS

> oooooooooo me happy sacks!


Suck it up Sally  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm baackkk!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> I'm baackkk!!


 :Weirdface:  You again???  :Rage:

----------


## TooManyToys

Anybody home?

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Anybody home?



Of course!! :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

I am a winner! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## TooManyToys

Sorry, your luck ran out  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Wow,

2101 posts and people are _still_ trying to win my prize.  :Taz: 


dr del

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Wow,
> 
> 2101 posts and people are _still_ trying to win my prize. 
> 
> 
> dr del


That's because it's not yours! :ROFL:

----------


## TooManyToys

No, it's mine!

----------


## STORMS

> No, it's mine!


Actually....

Umm, no its not  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

IT'S MINE!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Actually....
> 
> Umm, no its not 
> 
> IT'S MINE!!!!



you lose again!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I Win!!!


Yay

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I Win!!!
> 
> 
> Yay


NOPE!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Yessir

----------


## kid_mustango02

Is this a way to get your post count up or what?  

BTW...I'm winning

----------


## LadyOhh

Blarg!!!

----------


## kid_mustango02

Over 7,000 views for this thread, now if we can only get that kind of attention for the sticky threads....

----------


## LadyOhh

Hah...

 :Very Happy:

----------


## kid_mustango02

You think you can beat me at this?  I'm a loser with nothing better to do!

----------


## STORMS

> You think you can beat me at this?  I'm a loser with nothing better to do!


 :Weirdface:  Ummm....?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Dum Die Dum Dum ....

----------


## dr del

*Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm!!*  :Ninja:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

I may be new at this, but dang it I learn fast.


I  WIN!!!!!!!  :Rolleyes2: 


YES!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I win....

----------


## STORMS

> I win....


Aww thats cute  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  You thought you won  :sploosh: 

Sorry sweetie, that prize is all mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Haha, i take it back!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Can't have you two fighting over my prize, now can we!!  

IT'S  MINE !!!!!


 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> Can't have you two fighting over my prize, now can we!!  
> 
> IT'S  MINE !!!!!


Sorry Tony  :Wag of the finger:  NO its not..... ITS MINE!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

:Saber duel:  GOTTCHA!!

----------


## STORMS

> GOTTCHA!!


 :Fishslap:  You ain't got nuthin on me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Its a waist of time for you guys to fight...

Its my prize.

----------


## STORMS

> Its a waist of time for you guys to fight...
> 
> Its my prize.


 :Rochambeaux:  :Bolt:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> 


That was a low blow.  :Surprised:

----------


## STORMS

> That was a low blow.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Nah, more like a low kick  :Wink: 

 :Rage:  Now back up off my prize!!!  :Winner:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> 


Oh MY BALLLS!!   :Snake: 


get it.... get it  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> Oh MY BALLLS!!  
> 
> 
> get it.... get it


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Yeah yeah...I got it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

And I still WIN  :Winner:   :Neener:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

:Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Raspberries:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

:Number1:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Grabbed:

----------


## LadyOhh

:ROFL:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

i figured i would post it here too haha

----------


## SoCaliSon



----------


## STORMS

> 



OK thats just weird  :Weirdface: 



Oh yeah....I WIN  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl



----------


## snakecharmer3638

:Ninja:  I Win!!!!  :Ninja:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Just give up everyone....

----------


## STORMS

> Just give up everyone....


Sorry hun, it's just not in me to give up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Ignore:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> 



Damn girls always ignoring me..


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> Damn girls always ignoring me..


 :Evileye:  That's probably because you are always trying to steal their prize  :Winner:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I dont steal... i take whats rightfully mine! lol

----------


## STORMS

> I dont steal... i take whats rightfully mine! lol


 :Irked2:  But it's NOT yours.... IT'S MINE!!!!  :Saber duel:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> But it's NOT yours.... IT'S MINE!!!!


I disagree ma'am.  :Tip of the Hat:

----------


## STORMS

> I disagree ma'am.


Ma'am??? Gawd I hate that word  :Rage: 

Puhleeease...  :Wag of the finger:  It's mine and you know it  :Raspberries: 

You're just jealous

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Psssssh Jealous  HA!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

STOPPPPP!!!@ :Rage: 


You two are giving me a headache with all this fighting. :Mad: 


Anyways, :LOOOOOOOONG PAUSE:, It's mine!! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Its what we do best.

----------


## STORMS

> Its what we do best.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  

 :Fork:  MINE!!!!

----------


## Royal Morphz

posted lol

----------


## STORMS

> posted lol


 :Winner:  :Number1:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> MINE!!!!


 :Stab:  :Tombstone: :  <-- Joking of course   :Number1:  :Trophy: 


game over... I win


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> :  <-- Joking of course  
> 
> 
> game over... I win


  :Wag of the finger:  Baby, It ain't over til the FAT lady sings!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Baby, It ain't over til the FAT lady sings!!!


Well let me go find one to sing...


cuz its over!

----------


## LadyOhh

LALALALALAALAAAAAAA

Oh wait...

I win

----------


## STORMS

> LALALALALAALAAAAAAA
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> I win


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Heather you crack me up! Silly girl thinks she won!  :Very Happy: 

Maybe next time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Booya!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Booya!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> 


This is getting violent.  :Surprised:   I don't know if I want to play anymore. :Bolt: 

Wait this is the last post.

I WIN!!!!!    YES!!!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SoCaliSon



----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH oh goodness. this is too funny





PS....


I WIN

----------


## SoCaliSon

I'm Winning!

----------


## STORMS

> I'm Winning!

----------


## SoCaliSon

> 


 :Wag of the finger: No I am the winner...

*AND...*

----------


## LadyOhh

I'm going to say this once only:

You guys have WAAAY too much time on your hands.

AND!!!

I win

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> I'm going to say this once only:
> 
> You guys have WAAAY too much time on your hands.
> 
> AND!!!
> 
> I win



 :Wag of the finger:  OHH no, sad LADY OHH no.  :Wag of the finger: 

"I WIN!!!"

----------


## SoCaliSon

> I'm going to say this once only:
> 
> You guys have WAAAY too much time on your hands.
> 
> AND!!!
> 
> I win





lol.... This is too much fun... :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> lol.... This is too much fun...




*But Im COOLER cuz I WIN!!!!!*

----------


## LadyOhh

MAN BEAR PIG!!!

Super Cereal..

----------


## SoCaliSon

> *But Im COOLER cuz I WIN!!!!!*





> MAN BEAR PIG!!!
> 
> Super Cereal..

----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## SoCaliSon

> 



 :Very Happy:  :Wink: ...Winner!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## STORMS

> ...Winner!





>

----------


## SoCaliSon

>

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## SoCaliSon

We got Class!!!!


But I still Win!!!

----------


## SoCaliSon

I knew I would win!!!  Wheres my money Man!?!?!  Give me My Money... You have momey for fake mustaches!!?!?!  I want my money!

----------


## STORMS

> I knew I would win!!!  Wheres my money Man!?!?!  Give me My Money... You have momey for fake mustaches!!?!?!  I want my money!


Money? What money??  :Confused: 

Oh look at that.... I WIN!!!!

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Don't you all see what's going on here? They have us fighting over who is going to be last. LAST!!! So that you can win. Last doesn't WIN! That's why it's called LAST!!! :Rage: 


And by the way I WIN!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

<-- Winner!

----------


## STORMS

> <-- Winner!


Ummm...NO, it's more like this...


*<---------- I WIN!!!!!* 

 :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

NO I WIN!!!!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Good Job:  :Rolleyes2:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Long tongue: 
 :Fest:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Saber duel:  :Raspberries: 
 :Halo and Horns:  :Party on:  :Tip of the Hat:  :Pink Elephant:  :Fest2:  :Neener: 
 :Neener:  :Matrixfight: : :Beer:  :Number1: 
 :Laughing:  :W00t:  :Fart:  :Headbang:  :Trophy:

----------


## STORMS

> NO I WIN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


 :Wag of the finger:  *NO YOU DON'T!!!!

I DO!!!*  :Taz:

----------


## dr del

Did I win yet?  :Weirdface:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Did I win yet?


No sir...

----------


## STORMS

> No sir...



 :Surprised:  No more red eared slider???? WTF?  :Weirdface:   :Confused:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

haha i decided to switch it up a bit... sorry  :Sad:

----------


## STORMS

> haha i decided to switch it up a bit... sorry


See what happens when you switch it up? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: 

I WIN!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

what happenes? I keep you guessing? 

:-D



and i win

----------


## STORMS

> what happenes? I keep you guessing? 
> 
> :-D
> 
> 
> 
> and i win


 :No:  NO....

 :Surprised:  I WIN!!!
 :ROFL:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> NO....
> 
>  I WIN!!!


don't argue with me!

i win

----------


## SoCaliSon

> what happenes? I keep you guessing? 
> 
> :-D
> 
> 
> 
> and i win





> NO....
> 
>  I WIN!!!





> don't argue with me!
> 
> i win



(Pokes Head in the room)

No Use in you guys fighting about it when I clearly win!!!
 :Bonk:

----------


## dr del

Twas in the post twenty-two hundred and one,
the bold sir del declared he'd won,  :Razz:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Twas in the post twenty-two hundred and one,
> the bold sir del declared he'd won,


Hahahahaha Dr Del is not a Poet and he didnt even know it

----------


## STORMS

> Twas in the post twenty-two hundred and one,
> the bold sir del declared he'd won,


 :Hmm:  :Crazy:  :Petting: 




> Hahahahaha Dr Del is not a Poet and he didnt even know it


 :Trophy:  thanks for watching my prize  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Winner:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Gosh... just give it up already

----------


## STORMS

> Gosh... just give it up already


Only if you give up  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Only if you give up


No.


Neener Neener Neener!!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm back!! To pick up my prize!! Now hand it over! :Very Happy:  :Yes:

----------


## jess111rocks

> I'm back!! To pick up my prize!! Now hand it over!


hmmmmmmmm...lol

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> hmmmmmmmm...lol


Hmm... are you pondering how i came and swept the prize right out from under you?

----------


## STORMS

> Hmm... are you pondering how i came and swept the prize right out from under you?


You don't have the prize silly.....I DO!!!  :Winner:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

Silly girl, thought I fell asleep on the job.   :Wag of the finger:  Well I didn't.

It's mine!!!! :Neener:  :Trophy:  :Neener:

----------


## Nate

We still don't have a winner?

OH! Here I am  :Razz:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Winnnnaaaaaa

----------


## STORMS

> Winnnnaaaaaa


Lewdogg3 = Loser 

I BE THE WINNER!!!

 :Neener:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

that was mean... I demand a recount!

----------


## STORMS

> that was mean... I demand a recount!


NO RECOUNT!!! I say Good Day!  :sploosh:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Hushhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## STORMS

> Hushhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I'm back!! Here to pick up my prize!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I'm back!! Here to pick up my prize!!!


 :Wag of the finger:  No Prize for you! It's MINE  :Trophy:  :Winner:  :Trophy: 
 :Neener:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Ugh now you had to go and change your avitar!

----------


## STORMS

> Ugh now you had to go and change your avitar!


 :Very Happy:  Confusing isn't it?  :sploosh:  See how I felt? Seriously...I miss the red eared slider!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh look at that.....I WIN!!!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

lol you did it just to get back at me didnt you   :Sad:

----------


## STORMS

> lol you did it just to get back at me didnt you


maybe... :Wink:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> maybe...


Well arnt you a brat

haha

----------


## STORMS

> Well arnt you a brat
> 
> haha


 :Surprised:  Who me???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> Who me???


haha.... im still the winner

----------


## STORMS

> haha.... im still the winner


 :Wag of the finger:  Sorry sweetie, I do believe that you are mistaken  :Wink:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

im sure not mistaken.

----------


## STORMS

> im sure not mistaken.


 :Rage:  YES U ARE!!!! :Raspberries:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Am Not!


Neener Neener Neener

----------


## STORMS

> Am Not!
> 
> 
> Neener Neener Neener


 :Rage:  ARE TOO!!!  :Irked2:  :Saber duel:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Neener:  :Bolt:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Mine Mine Mine Mine!

----------


## mooingtricycle

Next person to post, owes me a snake, Free shipping to boot! 

YOU MUST HONOR THIS!  :Very Happy:  :ROFL: 

HOWS THAT for a last post eh? I WIN!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

How about anyone names Alicia gives me the prize cuz she just lost lol

----------


## TooManyToys

Where is everyone?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Right here... claiming his prize

Muahahahaha

----------


## STORMS

> Right here... claiming his prize
> 
> Muahahahaha



Thanks for keepin an eye on my prize for me Lewie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

You know I deserve it  :Very Happy:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


Your wasting your time!! It's all mine!! :Winner:

----------


## TooManyToys

You snooze you lose

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures



----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Razz:  At least you are able to laugh....even though you LOSE!!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

The prize is mine  :Wink:

----------


## bigballs

i win again!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I win!!


*does a lil dance*

----------


## STORMS

> I win!!
> 
> 
> *does a lil dance*


u can stop dancing now...  I WIN!!! u weren't that good at it anyway  :ROFL:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> u can stop dancing now...  I WIN!!! u weren't that good at it anyway


So lets see you dance young lady! Right into second place!!! :Giggle: 

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MarkS

Is this thing still going on?  Time to put a stop to all of this and declare myself the winner. 

 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: 

You may now bow down before your master. 

 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hey I just got here and I win!

----------


## TooManyToys

A day late and a dollar short

----------


## Blu Mongoose

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  I win!!!

----------


## Beardedragon

*maybe they wont see us*

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> *maybe they wont see us*


 :Shh: I WIN!!! :Bolt:  :Winner:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I WIN!!!


Blu Mongoose wins!

er... wait....

----------


## MarkS

Nobody here, this isn't the political thread you thought it was. Thats the one next to this one.  Go reply on that one instead....








So I can win!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Nobody here, this isn't the political thread you thought it was. Thats the one next to this one.  Go reply on that one instead....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can win!!!!!


Okay.

....

Dang, messed it up again!

----------


## mooingtricycle

LOL 

I honestly cannot believe this is still going on! And here i thought I WON a billion posts back!!! 

I didnt get no free snake!

----------


## SecurityStacey

You gotta appreciate a thread that has been going for almost a year.

Oh yea.

And I win.

----------


## hoax

neener.... neener I'M DA WEENER!!!! I can not believe i have not found this little nugget of gold since I have been on here.

Were is my free snake and that million dollar check by Ed McMan (or how ever you spell his name) I want my money in one dollar bills!

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

> neener.... neener I'M DA WEENER!!!! I can not believe i have not found this little nugget of gold since I have been on here.
> 
> Were is my free snake and that million dollar check by Ed McMan (or how ever you spell his name) I want my money in one dollar bills!


Your right... your a WEINER!

i win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> neener.... neener I'M DA WEENER!!!! I can not believe i have not found this little nugget of gold since I have been on here.
> 
> Were is my free snake and that million dollar check by Ed McMan (or how ever you spell his name) I want my money in one dollar bills!


Where's a nugget of gold?

and I'm da winna!!!

----------


## hoax

> Where's a nugget of gold?
> 
> and I'm da winna!!!



This highly educational enthralling debate of a thread....

Right now I am debating on how you guys think your the winner when clearly I have posted last...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> This highly educational enthralling debate of a thread....
> 
> Right now I am debating on how you guys think your the winner when clearly I have posted last...


Well let's see...

It appears that you haven't....

 :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Peter Williams

Thats right, I win.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Thats right, I win.


That's right - who wins?

Oh, that'd be me.  

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> That's right - who wins?
> 
> Oh, that'd be me.


Not likely! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> Not likely!


Nice try sweetheart!!! But it's just not happening! LMAO  :sploosh: 

I WIN!!!!

----------


## dr del

Woohoo,


Newpagimatosis.  :Taz:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Taz:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> Woohoo,
> 
> 
> Newpagimatosis.


Back off my prize Dr. Del!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Back off my prize Dr. Del!!!!


Hey, what happened?

I left for a little while and now I'm not winning anymore..

Oh wait...

I guess I am!   :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> Hey, what happened?
> 
> I left for a little while and now I'm not winning anymore..
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> I guess I am!


Guess again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Guess again


Well Played....


Oh.. wait...   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> Well Played....
> 
> 
> Oh.. wait...


Well.....

I'm still waiting...

For my prize that is!!!!  :Winner:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well.....
> 
> I'm still waiting...
> 
> For my prize that is!!!!


Alright... here you go...  :Snake: 

Of course... you know what that means.

----------


## STORMS

> Alright... here you go... 
> 
> Of course... you know what that means.


Do tell.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

Too slow on the draw Lena  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

And Stacey takes the leeeeeaaaaddddd!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Too slow on the draw Lena



Jim, Jim, Jim  :Wag of the finger:  Don't you know better yet?  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

GOOO BROWNS!!!

I figure it they are winning... I should be too..   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> GOOO BROWNS!!!
> 
> I figure it they are winning... I should be too..


Well ur not  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well ur not


I guess I can't win them all.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I guess I can't win them all.


Very true  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

Thats right you can not win them all especially this one because well...

*I WIN*

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Thats right you can not win them all especially this one because well...
> 
> *I WIN*


No you don't.

Actually....

Seems I win.

----------


## MarkS

Wow, I've read this whole thing and I still don't get it.....

Does this mean that I win?

----------


## snakecharmer3638

I'M BAAAAACK!!

AND I WIN!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## STORMS

> I'M BAAAAACK!!
> 
> AND I WIN!!!!


*Tony you may be back hun, BUT you don't win...you wanna know why?

Well, sweetie it's like this....

cuz* *I WIN!!!!!!!* :Winner:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> *Tony you may be back hun, BUT you don't win...you wanna know why?
> 
> Well, sweetie it's like this....
> 
> cuz* *I WIN!!!!!!!*


Don't think I don't know what your trying to do, Trying to distract me with that smile........................................hair................eyes...........  .....pretty face..........................  :Stupid me: GET IT TOGETHER MAN!!! Okay sorry I'm back. Now where was I?  O' YEAH. I WIN!!! :Trophy:

----------


## STORMS

> Don't think I don't know what your trying to do, Trying to distract me with that smile........................................hair................eyes...........  .....pretty face.......................... GET IT TOGETHER MAN!!! Okay sorry I'm back. Now where was I?  O' YEAH. I WIN!!!


  :Confused2: I would never do anything of the sort!  :Neener: 

OK well maybe I might.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh wow look at that....I WIN!!! :Clap:  :Clap:  :Winner:  :Number1:  :Yes: 

 :Bye:

----------


## SecurityStacey

No fancy fonts.

No nifty faces.

No witty statements.

Simply... a win.

----------


## STORMS

> No fancy fonts.
> 
> No nifty faces.
> 
> No witty statements.
> 
> Simply... a win.


Simply a what?

Oh you're right...I do WIN!!! :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Simply a what?
> 
> Oh you're right...I do WIN!!!


You are persistent.

And yet.... I win!   :Cool:

----------


## STORMS

> You are persistent.
> 
> And yet.... I win!


Well Congr..... Hey wait a minute... NO you don't!

I DO!!! You tried to trick me!  :Wag of the finger:  Thats not very nice!  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well Congr..... Hey wait a minute... NO you don't!
> 
> I DO!!! You tried to trick me!  Thats not very nice!


Try to trick you? Me? Of course not.



......



I wins!

----------


## STORMS

> Try to trick you? Me? Of course not.
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> I wins!


Sad...I have nothing better to do  :Weirdface: 

It's all good though  :Cool: 

CUZ I BEES TEH WINNER!  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sad...I have nothing better to do 
> 
> It's all good though 
> 
> CUZ I BEES TEH WINNER!


Yea... I got nothing better to do too and I wasn't even winning...

Am now though!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> Yea... I got nothing better to do too and I wasn't even winning...
> 
> Am now though!


It seems that you are mistaken...cute, but mistaken none-the-less  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> It seems that you are mistaken...cute, but mistaken none-the-less


But a-lass it is I. And you are so delusional.   :Rolleyes2:   It is a sad thing to see a persons mental well being just slip away right before your eyes. SAD SAD SAD SAD SAD  :Tears:  Good thing I'm here to remind you of what is really important.  I WIN!!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## WaRocker

:Very Happy:  New blood.. 
I win :Good Job:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> New blood.. 
> I win



NOPE.... I BE THE WINNER!!! 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> NOPE.... I BE THE WINNER!!!


Alright... I took a break to give others the thrill of winning... but now....

I win!

----------


## McGornel

hmmm.....the newest member to the QR has staked his claim as the victor of this thread!

----------


## STORMS

> hmmm.....the newest member to the QR has staked his claim as the victor of this thread!


Ahh...not so fast there newbie  :sploosh: 

Did someone say steak? :drool:

Oh I almost forgot....hahaha I WIN!  :Cool:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ahh...not so fast there newbie 
> 
> Did someone say steak? :drool:
> 
> Oh I almost forgot....hahaha I WIN!


Where's the steak?

----------


## STORMS

> Where's the steak?


 :Hungry:  Mmmm...steak  :Cow:

----------


## McGornel

ill be the steak?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Mmmm...steak


 :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

I like you more and more each post.   :Very Happy: 

I almost feel bad taking the win ... but not bad enough...  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

:Hungry:   :Cow:   :Chew:   :Beer:   :Bored:   :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Well that is just... awesome.  I honestly gotta say you deserve the win for that one.

----------


## McGornel

oh no, she's a Texas Longhorns fan, they win one and then they are gone!!!

----------


## Samuel

I win now, K?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I win now, K?


Not K.

I wins.

That's right.

----------


## Samuel

> Not K.
> 
> I wins.
> 
> That's right.



but ..   what about Cuda?  Can he win this times plox?

kthxbai

----------


## SecurityStacey

> but ..   what about Cuda?  Can he win this times plox?
> 
> kthxbai


Nope.


And hey - whatever happened to that steak everyone was talking about?

----------


## snakecharmer3638

The Sign Says It All!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Just got done working a double....

And it feels nice to get home... get some food....

And slide into a nice easy win....   :Very Happy:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> Just got done working a double....
> 
> And it feels nice to get home... get some food....
> 
> And slide into a nice easy win....


I think you missed your turn!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I think you missed your turn!


I did?  Where?

Oh wait... I'm right where I'm supposed to be.

In the lead!

----------


## STORMS

> Nope.
> 
> 
> And hey - whatever happened to that steak everyone was talking about?


I eated it.  I sorry :Tears:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I eated it.  I sorry


Well that just takes the cake.

----------


## STORMS

> Well that just takes the cake.




Mmm....Cake  :Crazy:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> Mmm....Cake


There goes my diet!   :Rage:   THANKS!! 

I WIN  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  My Banana won't dance.  :Mad:

----------


## STORMS

> My Banana won't dance.


My banana will! See-------->  :Dancin' Banana: 

Mmmm.....bananas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> My banana will! See--------> 
> 
> Mmmm.....bananas


Someone needs to go to lunch.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fergie

> Someone needs to go to lunch.


I had an Ulster Fry. The mightiest meal known to man  :Bowdown:

----------


## WaRocker

> I had an Ulster Fry. The mightiest meal known to man



I raise you a lunch and give you a PBJ..

I win :Good Job:

----------


## McGornel

> I had an Ulster Fry. The mightiest meal known to man


Is that greater than a Hungry Man Meal? lol

----------


## WaRocker

Red Bull anyone?  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Red Bull anyone?


With or without Jager?
 :Carouse:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> With or without Jager?


What kind of question is that?   :Weirdface: 


 :Very Happy:

----------


## McGornel

> With or without Jager?


I didn't know you could drink it *without* Jager.... am I missing something?

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Carouse: 


I can see this...

----------


## WaRocker

Better with spiced rum :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Better with spiced rum


Honestly... I'd think it would be best with a nice cold beer. mmm...

Course that is usually what I think about when I get home from a double!

----------


## STORMS

> Honestly... I'd think it would be best with a nice cold beer. mmm...
> 
> Course that is usually what I think about when I get home from a double!


 I could go for a nice cold Shiner Bock right about now... I would even settle for a Miller Lite  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mmmm....Beer  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I could go for a nice cold Shiner Bock right about now... I would even settle for a Miller Lite 
> 
> Mmmm....Beer


I think I'd like a blue in a bottle.... oh, that would hit the spot. 

And cheese fries...   :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> And cheese fries...


Texas Cheese Fries? With bacon & jalapenos? That would be yummy  :Razz:

----------


## WaRocker

Red Robbin fries and Tarter with a Crown N Coke

----------


## STORMS

> Red Robbin fries and Tarter with a Crown N Coke





 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## WaRocker

> 


We stold your head coach.. Go Hawks.. Wait you can have him back now :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Who's got a chicken butt?

----------


## WaRocker

KFC oh wait that was a chicken head huh and the was McDonalds :Weirdface:

----------


## TooManyToys

Happy Friday  :Very Happy:

----------


## WaRocker

:Weirdface:  OOPS wrong post

----------


## STORMS

> Happy Friday


Happy starts @ 4PM when the bar opens  :Very Happy:   :Carouse:

----------


## TooManyToys

You've never heard of self service?

----------


## STORMS

> You've never heard of self service?


Why when others can serve me? lol 

I go for the atmosphere  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

There is something to be said for good preperatation  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> There is something to be said for good preperatation


I think u are trying to win my prize  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fergie

> I raise you a lunch and give you a PBJ..
> 
> I win





> Is that greater than a Hungry Man Meal? lol


If you know any Irish folk, ask them about an Ulster Fry. If they don't know what an Ulster Fry is or they don't sing it's praises, then they have no Irish blood whatsoever and are dead inside  :Surprised:

----------


## STORMS



----------


## WaRocker

> 


I win more :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## McGornel

I win.....

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I'm sorry it would be totally unacceptable if anyone were to win anything on this forum with that picture.   :Surprised: 

I mean c'mon.... I don't even remember posing for it!!


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I win.....


....

Nobody wins with that...

----------


## dr del

Yay me!!


This is my 6001st post *and* a whole new blank page with no tubby Elvi on it.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:  


dr del

----------


## STORMS

:Raspberries:

----------


## TooManyToys

A day late and a dollar short Lena

----------


## STORMS

> A day late and a dollar short Lena


a dollar short maybe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

OK, just a few minutes

----------


## STORMS

> OK, just a few minutes

----------


## TooManyToys

Maybe I can quietly sneak one in.................

----------


## STORMS

> Maybe I can quietly sneak one in.................


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## TooManyToys

You have to sleep sometime  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> You have to sleep sometime


I wish I could... but I can't... so here I am  :Weirdface:

----------


## TooManyToys

Well, I'm three hours behind you so time's on my side  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well, I'm three hours behind you so time's on my side


Ah, but working night shift is on my side!

----------


## fergie

5-0 to the Mighty Chelsea  :Bowdown:

----------


## TooManyToys

Nice try  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Nice try


Ditto.

----------


## STORMS

> Ditto.


Ummm....yeah OK  :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ummm....yeah OK


It's gonna be a long night, huh?  :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> It's gonna be a long night, huh?


No, I have to throw in the towel early tonight. I have a Cheer Competition EARLY tomorrow morning. Wish us luck!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I'll let you believe that you won...at least for tonight anyway  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> No, I have to throw in the towel early tonight. I have a Cheer Competition EARLY tomorrow morning. Wish us luck! 
> 
> I'll let you believe that you won...at least for tonight anyway


I WIN I WIN I WIN!!!  :Dancin' Banana: 

Good luck tomorrow!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> I WIN I WIN I WIN!!! 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow!


Not so fast sweetheart! I'm not in bed yet!!!

I still win (for now)  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not so fast sweetheart! I'm not in bed yet!!!
> 
> I still win (for now)


How about now?  Shouldn't you be sleeping?

----------


## TooManyToys

Won't you ever learn?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Won't you ever learn?


What?  That I win?

----------


## fergie

It's blowing a bloody gale out there!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> It's blowing a bloody gale out there!


Well that can't be good.

----------


## TooManyToys

Strong black coffee in the morning is good

----------


## fergie

> Well that can't be good.


Combined with heavy rain it is never good. Poor Oscar won't be too far tonight!

----------


## TooManyToys

Oscar, as in Oscar Meyer Weiner?

----------


## STORMS

> Oscar, as in Oscar Meyer Weiner?


What about weiners??? :Confused:  :Confused:  :sploosh:

----------


## McGornel

no one like my elvis?  :Sad:

----------


## fergie

> Oscar, as in Oscar Meyer Weiner?


No, as in Oscar the dog!




> What about weiners???


Weiners you say? Terrible film!




> no one like my elvis?


I once had an Elvis. I don't now!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> no one like my elvis?


No, no one liked the elvis. 

 :Raspberries:

----------


## fergie

> Oscar, as in Oscar Meyer Weiner?





> What about weiners???





> no one like my elvis?





> No, no one liked the elvis.


People often tried to burn my Elvis, he wasn't very nice!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What about weiners???


Well...

Er.  Not even in the QT room.

 :ROFL:

----------


## TooManyToys

How about those Browns  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fergie

> How about those Browns


Filthy inhabitants. Dirts hanging clean out of them!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I slide into a quick lead.... and will be gone for the day.

I'll recapture it later...    :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I slide into a quick lead.... and will be gone for the day.
> 
> I'll recapture it later...


We'll just have to see about that sweetie  :Razz:

----------


## fergie

It's all over, bar the shouting  :Rage:

----------


## dr del

Oooo,

I get to shout at people now?

Yipee!!!!!  :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:   :Taz:  


dr del

----------


## fergie

> Oooo,
> 
> I get to shout at people now?
> 
> Yipee!!!!!            
> 
> 
> dr del


You Jocks are never done shouting! You's are worse than us Irish  :Rage:

----------


## WaRocker

> ....
> 
> Nobody wins with that...


Wow that is camel toes big sister "Moose knuckle"  :Surprised:

----------


## McGornel

guys I'm sorry for all those who watched Alvin and the Chipmunks......

----------


## fergie

> guys I'm sorry for all those who watched Alvin and the Chipmunks......


Did you create said monstrosity?

----------


## TooManyToys

I'll never give up  :Taz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright, I'm back home.

I'll take the win back, thanks for everyone for holding on to it while I was gone!

----------


## WaRocker

> Alright, I'm back home.
> 
> I'll take the win back, thanks for everyone for holding on to it while I was gone!


Not a problem..  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not a problem..


Thanks for being so gracious... hey, wait a second!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Thanks for being so gracious... hey, wait a second!


I wish I could be as gracious as the others, BUT...

I CAN'T  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: 

I win! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I wish I could be as gracious as the others, BUT...
> 
> I CAN'T 
> 
> I win!


Ah, shucks.

----------


## STORMS

> Ah, shucks.


Easy there Potty Mouth - There may be children present  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> Easy there Potty Mouth - There may be children present


While your busy dealing with a rat bitten snake. I'll just slip in for the WIN!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## McGornel

> Did you create said monstrosity?


No way! You think I am that bad?!?! I found that picture. 

But I do apologize for the picture if it offended anyone.


Mike <---winner

----------


## WaRocker

:Good Job:  HOLA COMO ESTAS ?

----------


## SecurityStacey

I win I win I win.

ha.

----------


## STORMS

> I win I win I win.
> 
> ha.


 :Wag of the finger:  ha ha. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ha ha.


ha ha HA!

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

Oh please.........

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Oh please.........


Oh please... will I take the win.

Sure I will!   :Good Job: 

Love your little bug there, btw.  I keep following it with my mouse like I can squash it or something.

----------


## McGornel

Winnnnnnnnnnnnnerrrrrrrrrrrr.

Not to be confused with before mentioned "weiner"

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Winnnnnnnnnnnnnerrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Not to be confused with before mentioned "weiner"


... And now we are back on the weiner.

Hey! New page!

----------


## WaRocker

Excuse me but do you have any Gray Goose?

----------


## fergie

> Excuse me but do you have any Gray Goose?


No but I watched a gaggle of Brent Geese flying down to their wintering grounds of Carlingford Lough  :Very Happy:

----------


## WaRocker

Dasani 
abra cadabra
poof

I win :Taz:

----------


## STORMS

> Dasani 
> abra cadabra
> poof
> 
> I win


 Nope :Wag of the finger:

----------


## WaRocker

> Nope


yup  :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

> yup


Nuh-uh  :Taz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

All right, I've been out all day with the flu but I just woke up and I'm taking the win!

----------


## McGornel

Win win bo bin, banana fanna pho fin, I WIN!

----------


## STORMS

> Win win bo bin, banana fanna pho fin, I WIN!


really? are you sure?

----------


## McGornel

> really? are you sure?


Yes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Yes.


I suggest you look into that  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> HOLA COMO ESTAS ?


Bein!! E tu?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I suggest you look into that


Yes, that is something that should be looked into.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Yes, that is something that should be looked into.



Don't bother I win already!! :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Don't bother I win already!!


How could that be possible when you are up there and I'm down here?

----------


## TooManyToys

What are we looking for?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What are we looking for?


Bugs???

That is what it looks like from down here.

----------


## TooManyToys

I have a few Arachnids  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I have a few Arachnids


Niiiiiiiiiiiice.

I have a few wins here.   :Razz:

----------


## WaRocker

> Niiiiiiiiiiiice.
> 
> I have a few wins here.


I just need the 1 win..

----------


## STORMS

> I just need the 1 win..


U sure do... Too bad you didn't get it  :sploosh:

----------


## WaRocker

> U sure do... Too bad you didn't get it


I beg ti differ :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> I beg ti differ


Keep Beggin!  :ROFL:

----------


## fergie

> Keep Beggin!


Please Miss can I have some more  :Sad:

----------


## WaRocker

> Please Miss can I have some more



no :Wag of the finger:

----------


## fergie

> no


No's not an option! Hand it over  :Weirdface:

----------


## McGornel

yesssssss

----------


## fergie

Ayeeeeee!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Argggggg!

----------


## TooManyToys

Sweeeeet  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

And here we go....

 :Very Happy:

----------


## reptile3

YAY I am the winner!!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> YAY I am the winner!!!


Not so fast my friend...

It looks as if I am the winner!

----------


## fergie

> Not so fast my friend...
> 
> It looks as if I am the winner!


Guess what? I win! Us Irish always do. Resistance is futile.  :Razz:

----------


## WaRocker

> Guess what? I win! Us Irish always do. Resistance is futile.


I would agree.. Us Irish do win like me :Very Happy:

----------


## fergie

> I would agree.. Us Irish do win like me


Only if you stand upon Irish soil do you win and that would appear to be me  :Good Job:

----------


## McGornel

Italians to the rescue.

----------


## fergie

> Italians to the rescue.


We were there first  :Good Job:  So we win automatically by default :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## McGornel

> We were there first  So we win automatically by default


Where? I'm confused.....but at least I win.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Where? I'm confused.....but at least I win.


I'll take the prize and put an end to this silly thread!! :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

Nice try Blu Goose  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hey, I've been a bit busy so it is really a pick me up that I come back her and I win!

Sweeeeet.

----------


## fergie

Well on my morning stroll I seen a Grey Seal, Canada Geese and a Sparrow Hawk taking out a pigeon!

If that doesn't make me the clear winner then this whole thing is a farce  :Good Job:

----------


## WaRocker

> Well on my morning stroll I seen a Grey Seal, Canada Geese and a Sparrow Hawk taking out a pigeon!
> 
> If that doesn't make me the clear winner then this whole thing is a farce


Ok Ok you might be full Irish...
But I am Irish French Native American So us 3 beat the only 1 of you  :Very Happy: 
I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

I don't feel good enough to think of something witty.

I'll just take the win.

----------


## McGornel

At least Lena isn't winning  :Smile:

----------


## TooManyToys

Lena must be out at her favorite bar

----------


## sg1trogdor

This thing is getting ridiculous when is a mod gonna step in a just close it already.  


p.s I win lol.

----------


## TooManyToys

LOL, not so fast..........

----------


## SecurityStacey

> LOL, not so fast..........


Okay... I didn't take the win back fast.  Actually very ... very... slowly!

----------


## fergie

> Okay... I didn't take the win back fast.  Actually very ... very... slowly!


Fifty pounds at poker last night. So yet again I win  :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I think I deserve a win after my boyfriend and I lugged a 230 lbs treadmill up the stairs.

Actually... he probably deserves it since all I did was open the door....

----------


## McGornel

i can lift 230 lbs with my pinky finger, so naturally, I win.

What kind of 1970s Treadmill are you buying that weighs that much??!??!?!?

----------


## TooManyToys

blah blah blah

----------


## SecurityStacey

> i can lift 230 lbs with my pinky finger, so naturally, I win.
> 
> What kind of 1970s Treadmill are you buying that weighs that much??!??!?!?


Eh, that what you get when you get high tech.

----------


## fergie

> I think I deserve a win after my boyfriend and I lugged a 230 lbs treadmill up the stairs.
> 
> Actually... he probably deserves it since all I did was open the door....


Yes but I actually won money at texas hold em. King of the table!

Winner :Sweeet:

----------


## WaRocker

:Very Happy: 


> Yes but I actually won money at texas hold em. King of the table!
> 
> Winner


I will just sneek in here.. oops
Excuse me
I win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I will just sneek in here.. oops
> Excuse me
> I win!


Who wins.

And whoever mentioned texas hold em... great game.  I'm a sucker for playing it online.

----------


## McGornel

When in Rome.....

----------


## dr del

....remember they drive like sodding lunatics?


dr del

----------


## fergie

> ....remember they drive like sodding lunatics?
> 
> 
> dr del


Who? The Jocks? :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Lol,

Don't look at me mate - I'm on shanks's pony. And I still manage to crash it on occasion.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## WaRocker

do wah diddy diddy dumm diddy do :Weirdface:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> do wah diddy diddy dumm diddy do


She looks good!
She looks fine!

----------


## fergie

> She looks good!
> She looks fine!


She's an aul boot!

----------


## SecurityStacey

all I really got to say is:

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## fergie

> all I really got to say is:


I raise your  :Dancin' Banana:  by  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## WaRocker

> I raise your  by


ooo eeee oooo ahhh ahhh ting tang walla walla bing bang :Taz:

----------


## fergie

> ooo eeee oooo ahhh ahhh ting tang walla walla bing bang


Sorry what was that George?

----------


## dr del

> She's an aul boot!


Are you implying my maw has a face like a sack of spanners?

Someone hold me coat......right now someone hold his arms.  :Taz: 


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 


del

----------


## fergie

> Are you implying my maw has a face like a sack of spanners?
> 
> Someone hold me coat......right now someone hold his arms. 
> 
> 
>    
> 
> 
> del


Nah pal mare like a sack of spuds  :Good Job: 

You know not too mess with us Ulster Scots, terrible bunch of scoundrels that we are  :Taz:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Spuds nuthin - fine ayrshire tatties they are.  :Razz: 

They can do a power of damage to a good bottle of whisky I know that.  :Very Happy: 



dr del

----------


## fergie

> Hi,
> 
> Spuds nuthin - fine ayrshire tatties they are. 
> 
> *They can do a power of damage to a good bottle of whisky I know that.* 
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


Indeed we can  :Good Job:

----------


## WaRocker

I like egg salad :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I like a good steak.

I'd kill for one right about now instead of a tv dinner.

----------


## fergie

> I like a good steak.
> 
> I'd kill for one right about now instead of a tv dinner.


Chicken Kiev for us tonight with baby potatoes and a mountain of fresh veg  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Chicken Kiev for us tonight with baby potatoes and a mountain of fresh veg


I gave up on the tv dinner - now I just got sugar snap peas.

----------


## fergie

> I gave up on the tv dinner - now I just got sugar snap peas.


Definitely the dinner of a loser  :Party on:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Definitely the dinner of a loser


Gee thanks.

----------


## WaRocker

Why hello there I see a winner and its me  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Why hello there I see a winner and its me


Did you mean you see a winner and its me?

----------


## fergie

> Did you mean you see a winner and its me?


All I see is whiners  :Sad:  

So yet again i win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## TooManyToys

Who's whining?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Who's whining?


Me.

----------


## TooManyToys

I'd expect nothing less from a Browns fan  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'd expect nothing less from a Browns fan


By that you mean a win?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fergie

> By that you mean a win?


We have snow!!!!!!! I surely win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> We have snow!!!!!!! I surely win


We have snow too!

Isn't it wonderful?

----------


## WaRocker

> We have snow too!
> 
> Isn't it wonderful?


Snow is for losers
So I win :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Snow is for losers
> So I win


You really don't like snow?

----------


## TooManyToys

> By that you mean a win?


No, a loss  :Surprised:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> No, a loss


Are you sure?   :Weirdface:

----------


## WaRocker

I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> I win


I don't think so scooter I do believe I have sneaked in from behind to win this race!

----------


## TooManyToys

Who's on first?

----------


## SecurityStacey

What's on second?

----------


## Thor26

none of this matters cause I WIN

----------


## hoax

I don't care about first or second because I am home and I win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm not home.

I'm at work.

But I still win.

----------


## fergie

> I'm not home.
> 
> I'm at work.
> 
> But I still win.



It think you will find that I am the Champions!!!

Meet Mister Blister!! *Winner*  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Wow.

Not enough to win though.   :Wink:

----------


## fergie

> Wow.
> 
> Not enough to win though.


What if I cut the top of my thumb off? Is that enough for you, Sadist  :Taz: 

Win!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> _What if I cut the top of my thumb off? Is that enough for you, Sadist_ 
> 
> Win!!!


Uh... actually yes, if that happens you win....

but don't do that...

----------


## fergie

> Uh... actually yes, if that happens you win....
> 
> but don't do that...


No I won't be hacking at my digits lol, not even for the honour of being Winner!!

----------

_SecurityStacey_ (10-31-2008)

----------


## Thor26

:Very Happy: i win

----------


## WaRocker

> i win


You wish you did but you live close enough to pop your brake lines and eliminate you from the running.. 
There for I win

As for the rest of you beware of the one eyed sparow with the chicken legs. :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

Clearly you can not see correctly. Maybe you need glasses??

For I am the winner!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Happy Halloween!

----------


## fergie

> Happy Halloween!


Halloween has ended! Happy 1st of November  :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Halloween has ended! Happy 1st of November


Not here it hasn't.

----------


## fergie

> Not here it hasn't.


but here it has!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> but here it has!


Then it looks like you're out of luck while I'm just getting ready to go out.  

 :Very Happy:

----------


## fergie

> Then it looks like you're out of luck while I'm just getting ready to go out.


Well make sure and have a good night  :Good Job:

----------


## hoax

> Well make sure and have a good night


Had a great Halloween especially my son got a big haul!!!

But I still think I had the best because I win!

----------


## TooManyToys

Sorry, to slow on the draw

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well make sure and have a good night


Aw, thanks!

----------


## hoax

Once again I sneak up from behind to win the win

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Once again I sneak up from behind to win the win


Not so fast grasshopper!

----------


## hoax

> Not so fast grasshopper!


Tomfoolery I declare tomfoolery there is no way I will let go of my win that easily!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

> Not so fast grasshopper!


Grasshoppers make great T prey

----------


## hoax

Whoa Whoa Whoa

Sum en cawl da laws we dun gots oer sef uh thiff.

(you gotta say it in a southern drawl or it doesnt give the same effect)

Oh yah by the way I an the new winner!!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

You need to work on that drawl a bit

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You need to work on that drawl a bit


And you need to work on your draw... too slow buckaroo - I take the lead.

----------


## fergie

Just back from the pub, after a few hours drinking watching football (soccer to you lot), to find my baby girl (sixteen months old) screaming like somebody was sticking knives into her. 

My wife , daughter and Mother in Law have now gone to the hospital under Doctors orders to make sure everythings ok. I have to stay at home because I've had a few drinks, which is perfectly understandlable, but my head is done in with worry but I'm sure everything will work out ok.

The next poster wins. My heads tortured!

----------


## TooManyToys

I'm sorry to hear that, hopefully everything works out OK

----------

_fergie_ (11-02-2008)

----------


## fergie

> I'm sorry to hear that, hopefully everything works out OK


Thanks  :Good Job:  The wee girl is ok, she's got a viral infection but nothing a little TLC won't help cure :Smile:

----------


## TooManyToys

That's great that it was nothing serious  :Wink:

----------


## fergie

> That's great that it was nothing serious


Aye she's back to her usual crazy self again  :Taz: 

Making me the winner!

----------


## Earl

What do you folks know about Ray Finkle?

----------


## fergie

> What do you folks know about Ray Finkle?


He was never done playing with his winkle!

----------


## Earl

> He was never done playing with his winkle!


 :sploosh: 

Sorry fergie but you are wrong! Wrong..wrong...wrong!



YouTube - What do you know about Ray Finkle?

----------


## Nate

you're all wieners in my book.

But still, I did just win. again. and will continue to do so.

----------


## TooManyToys

Mod's need to play fair also  :Surprised:

----------


## Nate

> Mod's need to play fair also


that was fair. see? you just lost.

----------


## hoax

Hey guess what....



























































































I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hey guess what....


I win?

----------


## fergie

There must and shall be booze!!!

----------


## WaRocker

> There must and shall be booze!!!


Been there done that..
I win
 :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright I've let everyone have their fun for a few days but I'm afraid I'm gonna have to transfer the lead to me.  Thanks for holding on to it though!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

What did I win?

----------


## WaRocker

> What did I win?


Not a dang thing cause I took it

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> not a dang thing cause i took it


doh!!!

----------


## Microddot

haha i won!  :Surprised:

----------


## Earl

So you say.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I say I win.

----------


## WaRocker

Yes I say so :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Wow, you were pretty fast on that one.

----------


## Muze

> Hi,
> 
> Did someone mention a chicken dinner?  
> 
> 
> dr del


Chicken dinner???  I'll take one chicken dinner to go please, and hold the mayo, lettuce, & tomatoes.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Chicken dinner???  I'll take one chicken dinner to go please, and hold the mayo, lettuce, & tomatoes.


When was there dinner offered?!?!

----------


## fergie

Five hours work to do tomorrow morning, then that's me off til Monday night  :Dancin' Banana: 

Winning like a good thing  :Good Job:

----------


## Muze

> When was there dinner offered?!?!


I'm not sure.  But if it was offered, I'm there.  Would you like to join me?  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> I'm not sure.  But if it was offered, I'm there.  Would you like to join me?


I will let you eat what I don't finish.

----------


## Microddot

> I will let you eat what I don't finish.


What you eating?  :Confused:

----------


## STORMS

> What you eating?


 :Hungry:   :Cow:   :Beer:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm not sure.  But if it was offered, I'm there.  Would you like to join me?


Absolutely!

Dinner all around!

----------


## STORMS

> Absolutely!
> 
> Dinner all around!


 :Wag of the finger: 
no dinner 4 u!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> no dinner 4 u!


Awwww! :Tears:

----------


## evil mechanic

I win!!! Id like to thank all the little people who made this possible...

----------


## TooManyToys

Sorry, it's not possible anymore

----------


## TooManyToys

Two prizes in a row  :Very Happy:

----------


## janeothejungle

What a bunch of wankers. Now..............

What did I win?  


(oh I hope it's a red rider BB gun)



~Kat

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> What a bunch of wankers. Now..............
> 
> What did I win?  
> 
> 
> (oh I hope it's a red rider BB gun)
> 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


Thanks for hanging onto my BB gun for me. I may paint it blue... 

Bruce

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Thanks for hanging onto my BB gun for me. I may paint it blue... 
> 
> Bruce


No way.  Green.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

BOOOYA

im back and im taking the win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> BOOOYA
> 
> im back and im taking the win!


Yes well... Boooya and I'm taking it back.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Nate

next person to post wins infraction points. 150. permaban.  :Wag of the finger: 

i win. got it? good.

----------


## dr del

Congrat........er......


Oh nertz  :Embarassed: 

 :Tears:   :Sigh2:   :Bye:  


dr del

----------

_SecurityStacey_ (11-11-2008)

----------


## Nate

damn...i can't ban a mod. plan foiled.

i win  :Very Happy:

----------

dr del (11-11-2008)

----------


## TooManyToys

Where have I been?

----------


## janeothejungle

> Where have I been?


Retrieving my prize for me?



~Kat

----------


## WaRocker

Oops I have been gone for a bit . Time to pick up my award for being the Winner!! :Good Job:

----------


## janeothejungle

> Oops I have been gone for a bit . Time to pick up my award for being the Winner!!


Polish it up nice before you bring it to me.


Thanks,
Kat

----------


## fergie

> Polish it up nice before you bring it to me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Kat


This should bring up a nice shine  :Surprised:

----------


## WaRocker

Zoink I snag it back..

Mine I say alllllllllll MINE!!! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> Zoink I snag it back..
> 
> Mine I say alllllllllll MINE!!!


 :Ninja:   :Trophy:   :Bolt:   :Neener:   :Winner:

----------


## Microddot

:Taz: Wheres my prize? :Taz:

----------


## WaRocker

> Wheres my prize?


I am keeping it right at my house!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

A wish in one hand........

----------


## STORMS

> A wish in one hand........


...and a beer in the other  :Carouse:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ...and a beer in the other


WooHOO!

Sounds like a party!

----------


## STORMS

> WooHOO!
> 
> Sounds like a party!


 :Carouse:  Hop in the hot tub! I saved you a spot  :Long tongue:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hop in the hot tub! I saved you a spot


Wow .... I was wrong before.

NOW its a party!!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Thor26

i win =  ]

----------


## TooManyToys

> Hop in the hot tub! I saved you a spot


Too late again  :Surprised:

----------


## STORMS

> Too late again


Its NEVER too late  :Hump:

----------


## TooManyToys

Wooohooooo  :Party:  :Teamwork:  :Absolut:  :Community:  :W00t:

----------


## STORMS

> Wooohooooo


Don't get too excited  :Razz:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

This post was created one year ago today at 10:40 a.m. So if no one posts between now and then.  I WIN!!!   :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:

----------


## Ginevive

this is still going on!? LOL. I for teh wins?

----------


## dr del

I hereby declare this new page open.

May god save her and all who post in her.  :Salute: 


dr del

----------


## WaRocker

:Very Happy:  Oh this win looks good on my shelf

----------


## Thor26

> Oh this win looks good on my shelf


Yes but its only second to mah win.

----------


## STORMS

> Yes but its only second to mah win.


You won? Really? Are you sure???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WaRocker

> You won? Really? Are you sure???


Huh I was just going to say that

----------


## STORMS

> Huh I was just going to say that


I will ask you the same.... :Confused: 

 :Cool:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

I'm so sorry that you all still think that you may have won. But as I clearly posted on the previous page. I CLEARLY WON!!!   :Very Happy:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Taz:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I'm so sorry that you all still think that you may have won. But as I clearly posted on the previous page. I CLEARLY WON!!!


YOU are CLEARLY mistaken! Poor, poor, confused Tony  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fergie

From today I am the winner! Got a nice wee letter from my bank today, to inform me that our mortgage had been cut by sixty pounds sterling a month, following the Bank of Englands recent interest rates slash  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## WaRocker

> From today I am the winner! Got a nice wee letter from my bank today, to inform me that our mortgage had been cut by sixty pounds sterling a month, following the Bank of Englands recent interest rates slash


Well see you dont need this win you have one from your bank so stop posting so I may have some good fortune..
 :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

Just give up will ya!

----------


## WaRocker

Never!!! Bwooo ha ha ha haaaaaa

----------


## Earl



----------


## WaRocker

And on that note.. Winner :Good Job:

----------


## Samuel

I win?

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Anthrax - I Am The Law (Studio version)

----------


## WaRocker

> YouTube - Anthrax - I Am The Law (Studio version)


I dont care what kind of great music you try to sway me with.. I will still win :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

> I dont care what kind of great music you try to sway me with.. I will still win


Hehe! Mutant Soldier  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## dr del

The one and only.  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:  

http://www.theage.com.au/ffximage/20..._300x530,0.jpg 

Also a fun game for those of us who grew up reading the comics.  :Good Job: 



dr del (who just won )

----------


## WaRocker

:Weirdface: OOPS sorry wrong post.. hehe

----------


## TooManyToys

Another late night win  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

This is getting too easy

----------


## dr del

Ook?

Nah it must be my time to win again.

**chairdances his way over the horizon**


dr del

----------


## Thor26



----------


## dr del

↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑↑



 :Razz:

----------


## Earl



----------


## Blu Mongoose

> 


Playin' dirty are we? My kinda game! :Dancin' Banana:  
YOU LOSE!

----------


## Earl



----------


## fergie

Take heed of these wise words!

----------


## Earl

> Take heed of these wise words!


Pfft! "Heed" he says...

----------


## fergie

> Pfft! "Heed" he says...


Harbls you say!!

----------


## Earl

> Harbls you say!!


*sigh*

Yeah it's in the picture so you really shouldn't need to ask.  :sploosh: 
































Wait for it...






































...corner pocket...

----------


## fergie

> *sigh*
> 
> Yeah it's in the picture so you really shouldn't need to ask. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wanna take this outside?

----------


## Earl

Don't go and make this prize a personal issue now fergie, just because you're the royal weight watchers spokesman doesn't mean you can always get your way.

Please give my best to Andrew.

----------


## fergie

> Don't go and make this prize a personal issue now fergie, just because you're the royal weight watchers spokesman doesn't mean you can always get your way.
> 
> Please give my best to Andrew.


Nothing personal meant pal, just a bit of craic! 

I'll pass your sentiments on to Andy. Fancy a toe job?

----------


## Earl

> Nothing personal meant pal, just a bit of craic! 
> 
> I'll pass your sentiments on to Andy. Fancy a toe job?


Hehe! You had me worried for little while dude! I thought you were going to take this all serious  :Rolleyes2: 

Just be happy Blu Mongoose isn't here to witness our tomfoolery.

----------


## fergie

> Hehe! You had me worried for little while dude! I thought you were going to take this all serious 
> 
> Just be happy Blu Mongoose isn't here to witness our tomfoolery.


No mate, it's all good  :Good Job: 

Would Blu Mongoose not approve of our infantile antics?  :Taz:  lol

----------


## Earl

> No mate, it's all good 
> 
> Would Blu Mongoose not approve of our infantile antics?  lol


Dude...

----------


## fergie

> Dude...


Whats up?

----------


## WaRocker

I'm back to pick up my prize  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

>

----------


## TooManyToys

My thoughts exactly  :Confused:

----------


## Earl

So you guys are saying you want some more?

----------


## fergie

Don't think this guy will be winning too much  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

It looks like he's doing the happy dance  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## janeothejungle

In honor of my win, of course.

Hand It Over!


~Kat

----------


## Earl



----------


## TooManyToys

^Blondes...Doh!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

Two wins in two days
Sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Thor26



----------


## TooManyToys

Nice suit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

And I got the win too.

----------


## TooManyToys

The same can't be said about your Browns  :Surprised:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> The same can't be said about your Browns


Certainly can't.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Each time I win, it is as exciting as the first!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

Too bad it's so short lived

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Too bad it's so short lived


Yup.

----------


## TooManyToys

Another Browns loss.  How sad.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Another Browns loss.  How sad.


Ah, but a Security Stacey win! Dun dun dun!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Ah, but a Security Stacey win! Dun dun dun!


Not by a long shot!! I win again!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not by a long shot!! I win again!!


Are you sure about that?

----------


## TooManyToys

He shouldn't be

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hey.

I win.

 :Cool:

----------


## Thor26

> Hey.
> 
> I win.


not as much as me

----------


## SecurityStacey

> not as much as me


_Slightly_ more than you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## dmaricle

i win i win

----------


## TooManyToys

Who's hiding Lena?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Who's hiding Lena?


Not me....       :Bolt:

----------


## TooManyToys

Maybe she just doesn't like this thread anymore

----------


## STORMS

> Maybe she just doesn't like this thread anymore


maybe... :Juggle:

----------


## snakecharmer3638

> maybe...


While you sit around, playing with your balls. I'll just take that prize!!!  :Bolt:  :Trophy:

----------


## STORMS

> While you sit around, playing with your balls. I'll just take that prize!!!


 :Surprised:  Spying on me, are we? What can I say, my balls enjoy a good stroke every now and again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Earl

> Spying on me, are we? What can I say, my balls enjoy a good stroke every now and again


YouTube - LOOOOOOOSSSSEEERRR

----------


## STORMS

> YouTube - LOOOOOOOSSSSEEERRR

----------


## hoax

Go home I have won

----------


## dr del

Hi,

That's the beauty of t'internetz - I am home and no you haven't.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## TooManyToys

I am home, and it looks like I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Go home I have won


Excuse me...




> Hi,
> 
> That's the beauty of t'internetz - I am home and no you haven't.   
> 
> 
> dr del


Pardon, pardon....






> I am home, and it looks like I win


If I could just squeeze through....


Right then, thank you.  


I win.

----------


## Earl

> 


 :Neener:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Earl

> 



Oh yeah?

----------


## Earl

Are you folks finally done? I know Lena has whimped out...

----------


## STORMS

> Are you folks finally done? I know Lena has whimped out...





Wimped out??? Earl PUHLEEEEEASE!!!! :sploosh:

----------


## Earl

> Wimped out??? Earl PUHLEEEEEASE!!!!





You realize I have a whole computer full of these gifs right? How badly do you want to see them?

----------


## STORMS

> You realize I have a whole computer full of these gifs right? How badly do you want to see them?


Ohhhhh.....  :Please:  REAL BAD EARL!!!! Keep'm comin baby - I got ALL day!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WaRocker

> You realize I have a whole computer full of these gifs right? How badly do you want to see them?


hey i seen that fight..

----------


## STORMS

> hey i seen that fight..


really???

----------


## hoax

> really???


I don't think he did...

And I WIN !!!!

----------


## Earl



----------


## hoax

> 


OMG that makes my lower stomach area hurt...

But oh does it make me laugh!!

oh and I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


And... ouch.

Dont' know who will win this... but I certainly know that guy isn't winning anything.

----------


## TooManyToys

I guess he doesn't have to worry about children later in life.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I guess he doesn't have to worry about children later in life.


Yes... its like how I rest easy in knowing that the guys from jackass probably won't be having too much spawn after the amount of hits they have taken to the... uh... boy parts.

----------


## TooManyToys

Boy parts  :Surprised:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Boy parts


 :Rochambeaux:

----------


## TooManyToys

:Explosion:

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## TooManyToys

Peel that banana

----------


## hoax

> 


Ahhhhh the fun we will have!!!

----------


## Thor26

almost as much fun as this WIN

----------


## Earl

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/5420/lol5hk0.jpg

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Peel that banana


Did this just get dirty?

Well.... _dirtier_....

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :Weirdface:

----------


## Earl

> 


It's a food festival, they have a nutt eating championship, and everyone pretty much has a ball.  :sploosh: 

*cough*

----------


## SecurityStacey

> It's a food festival, they have a nutt eating championship, and everyone pretty much has a ball. 
> 
> *cough*


......

........

...........


Well alright then!  :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> It's a food festival, they have a nutt eating championship, and everyone pretty much has a ball. 
> 
> *cough*


  :Hungry:  Guess the party is in Earl's mouth, and everyone's coming! :Shh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS



----------


## Earl



----------


## WaRocker

spider pig spider pig.. does everything a spider pig does :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## Melicious

Insomnia is a beautiful thing, a beautiful thing, a beautiful thing...

----------


## STORMS

> Insomnia is a beautiful thing, a beautiful thing, a beautiful thing...


agreed  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> I win.

----------


## Earl

Hey Lena just look at Stacey try and fumble her way in to our turf!

You kids just don't have the stones.

----------


## Melicious

We have more than stones.  We have ROLLING Stones!

----------


## STORMS

> Hey Lena just look at Stacey try and fumble her way in to our turf!
> 
> You kids just don't have the stones.


Back off my turf!

----------


## Earl

Sorry folks. - dr del

----------


## Melicious

I must admit that I stared at that for a few minutes.  Damn.

----------


## Earl

> I must admit that I stared at that for a few minutes.  Damn.


For a few? Hell man I'm still starring at it?

Huh? What?

----------


## Melicious

> For a few? Hell man I'm still starring at it?
> 
> Huh? What?


God, she's hot. I'd bang her.

----------


## Earl

> God, she's hot. I'd bang her.


Doh! 

This thread can only go downhill after that.

----------


## Melicious

I shall be innocent and not speak of such things again.  ^_^

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry folks. - dr del


 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
WTF????

I cant seem to take my eyes off that  :Razz:

----------


## Earl

> WTF????
> 
> I cant seem to take my eyes off that



Earl delivers baby, and you know it!































Are you ready?































The only good news...is Gary Gnu!

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry folks. - dr del


*Im still stuck on this one!*

----------


## Earl

> *Im still stuck on this one!*


Just wait right there....wait!

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry folks. - dr del


I'm waiting right here with the chick in the chains  :Hump:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sorry folks. - dr del


Huh...

............

...............

..................

Huh.

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry folks. - dr del





> Huh...
> 
> ............
> 
> ...............
> 
> ..................
> 
> Huh.


I know right????  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sorry folks. - dr del





> I know right????


I feel the need to requote that everytime I respond now.

----------


## STORMS



----------


## Bruce Whitehead

While ya'll are discussing what you'd hit and oogling Zombie Barbie...

I WIN!!!

----------


## STORMS

> While ya'll are discussing what you'd hit and oogling Zombie Barbie...
> 
> I WIN!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> While ya'll are discussing what you'd hit and oogling Zombie Barbie...
> 
> I WIN!!!

----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey

> Doh! 
> 
> This thread can only go downhill after that.


And you thought it would go downhill...

and .... hey... might as well....




> Sorry folks - dr del

----------


## STORMS

> And you thought it would go downhill...
> 
> and .... hey... might as well....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Whooopsss... got distracted by work....



Yea.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS



----------


## Earl

Just look at what you people have done!  :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

> Just look at what you people have done!




ah hahahahaha  :ROFL:

----------


## WaRocker

you all have 2 much time on your hands :Weirdface:

----------


## STORMS

> you all have 2 much time on your hands


And your point is?????  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> you all have 2 much time on your hands


You can not have too much time there is only 24 hours in a day...

Think about it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STORMS

> You can not have too much time there is only 24 hours in a day...
> 
> Think about it


Preach it Hoax!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Preach it Hoax!!!


troll...

----------


## STORMS

> troll...


Bite me...

----------


## hoax

> Bite me...


OK just tell me where

----------


## STORMS

> OK just tell me where


My smooth white a**

----------


## hoax

> My smooth white a**


OK but wizzy wants to video tape it (I'm on the phone with him)

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ah hahahahaha


Oh the awesomeness that is Lena....   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> My smooth white a**


Woah.  What the hell did I miss?!!

----------


## hoax

> Woah.  What the hell did I miss?!!


Some sweet sweet trollin

----------


## hoax

Brought to compliments of WizzySRT10

----------


## STORMS

> Brought to compliments of WizzySRT10


LMFAO!!!  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh: 

MY BALLS ARE BIGGER THAN YOURS!!!!  :Rage:

----------


## hoax

> LMFAO!!! 
> 
> MY BALLS ARE BIGGER THAN YOURS!!!!


Wanna compare??????

Send pics!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Wanna compare??????
> 
> Send pics!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Word of advice... while at work do not attempt to find a retaliation picture for this and search for "big balls" on google image...

----------


## STORMS

> Word of advice... while at work do not attempt to find a retaliation picture for this and search for "big balls" on google image...


Wanna touch my balls???  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> 




Those are some big balls!!

Wanna play fetch?

----------


## hoax

> Wanna touch my balls???


I would like to ride on your balls.... That looks like fun

----------


## STORMS

> Those are some big balls!!
> 
> Wanna play fetch?


You can't handle THIS  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> wanna touch my balls??? :p


 :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Those are some big balls!!
> 
> Wanna play fetch?


I glance away for a second and look back - that scared the hell out of me!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You can't handle THIS


I got ya though.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I got ya though.


hahaha....I know you do!!!! That's HOTTTT  :Long tongue: 

 :Hump:

----------


## hoax

I'm feelin squirrelie

----------


## STORMS

> I'm feelin squirrelie




Me too....  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Me too....


I would so rub your hairy back...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Me too....


I love that video.

And in the interest of squirrel love...

----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey

My squirrels are naughtier....

----------


## hoax

> 


I luv dem jedi squirrels

----------


## hoax

> My squirrels are naughtier....


caught her at half staff...

----------


## STORMS

> My squirrels are naughtier....





> I luv dem jedi squirrels





> caught her at half staff...


Gimmie a sec.... Trying to catch my breathe!!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Gimmie a sec.... Trying to catch my breathe!!!!!


Don't bother you will just loose it again with comedic gold were lain down here

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Gimmie a sec.... Trying to catch my breathe!!!!!


Aw, did we make you breathless.  .....    :Cool:

----------


## STORMS

> Aw, did we make you breathless.  .....



Stacey....you always render me breathless  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> Aw, did we make you breathless.  .....


Workin on it

----------


## hoax

> Stacey....you always render me breathless


Old men lookin like snoop dog throwin down gang signs

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey....you always render me breathless





> Workin on it


Who's working on it?  I'm already doing it.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Who's working on it?  I'm already doing it.


I'm almost there  :Razz: 

 :Wag of the finger:  Don't stop now!  :Surprised: 

 :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> I'm almost there 
> 
>  Don't stop now!


This is the part where i always screw up...

----------


## SecurityStacey

Here's one for you hoax....   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Here's one for you hoax....


I am a sad sad man.

----------


## STORMS

> I am a sad sad man.


WOW that is sad  :Tears:

----------


## SecurityStacey

How about a little slap and tickle?  er.... just tickle....

----------


## STORMS

> How about a little slap and tickle?  er.... just tickle....


Slap & tickle PLZ!!!! :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------


## hoax

> How about a little slap and tickle?  er.... just tickle....


I love me some good old fashion ticklin

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Slap & tickle PLZ!!!!


Like I could deny you anything.  :Long tongue:

----------


## hoax

And a flogging for the win...

Sorry had to get it back on topic

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And a flogging for the win...
> 
> Sorry had to get it back on topic


LOL.  OH right.  I win.

And btw... you see all the trouble we put poor Dr. Del through?  He had to remove that chain girl video... but like a dozen times because we kept posting it.....   :Embarassed:

----------


## hoax

> LOL.  OH right.  I win.
> 
> And btw... you see all the trouble we put poor Dr. Del through?  He had to remove that chain girl video... but like a dozen times because we kept posting it.....


What chain girl.. i missed it
PM me

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What chain girl.. i missed it
> PM me


Haha... I don't have it.  Earl posted if first and we just kept quoting him.

----------


## hoax

I did like the one of the guy bustin his junks

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I did like the one of the guy bustin his junks


This chain girl had... partial nudity.   :Embarassed:

----------


## hoax

> This chain girl had... partial nudity.


Im such a fan of partial nuduty..

What did it show like a but crack?

----------


## STORMS

> Im such a fan of partial nuduty..
> 
> What did it show like a but crack?


Did someone say nudity????  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Did someone say nudity????


The chain girl got removed.  so.... we may be saying nudity... but there is none.

----------


## STORMS

> The chain girl got removed.  so.... we may be saying nudity... but there is none.


 :Tears:  it's a sad day in the QT room

I think we should have a moment of silence for Earl's 1/2 nekked Chain Girl  :Salute:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> it's a sad day in the QT room
> 
> I think we should have a moment of silence for Earl's 1/2 nekked Chain Girl


 :Sniff:  Goodbye 1/2 nekkid chain girl... we barely oogled... er, knew you....

----------


## STORMS

OK enough of that....

I WIN!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> OK enough of that....
> 
> I WIN!!!!!


Haha. You win.

Oh wait.

A flaw in my plan.

----------


## STORMS

[QUOTE=SecurityStacey;935528

A flaw in my plan.[/QUOTE]

You have clothes on don't you? That always messes up the good plans  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nixer

> You have clothes on don't you? That always messes up the good plans


i dont! and i just won  :Razz:

----------


## Earl

> Goodbye 1/2 nekkid chain girl... we barely oogled... er, knew you....


She was a Zombie love slave...bless her heart.  :Tears:

----------


## STORMS

> She was a Zombie love slave...bless her heart.


Gotta love those Zombie Love Slaves  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Jeez folks,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Can I remind you all once again this is *not* an age restricted area - there is just as much likelyhood of children being in here than anywhere else on the site.  :Weirdface: 

Now excuse me while I go scrub my eyeballs to remove the memory of that flippin squirrel.  :Tears: 


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You have clothes on don't you? That always messes up the good plans


How did I miss that?  It does mess us good plans!






> Gotta love those Zombie Love Slaves


 :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Jeez folks, 
> 
> Can I remind you all once again this is *not* an age restricted area - there is just as much likelyhood of children being in here than anywhere else on the site. 
> 
> Now excuse me while I go scrub my eyeballs to remove the memory of that flippin squirrel. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Sorry Dr. Del... we're incorrigible...  :Embarassed:

----------


## hoax

> Jeez folks, 
> 
> Can I remind you all once again this is *not* an age restricted area - there is just as much likelyhood of children being in here than anywhere else on the site. 
> 
> Now excuse me while I go scrub my eyeballs to remove the memory of that flippin squirrel. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Sorry... Kinda.... Wizzy can't get in here. So we should be ok. can we make this 18 and up I have pics of me topless in a pink skirt...

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm here now!

----------


## hoax

> I'm here now!


Lazy fox...

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Lazy fox...


I'd do that and add some prarie dogs to that  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sorry... Kinda.... Wizzy can't get in here. So we should be ok. can we make this 18 and up I have pics of me topless in a pink skirt...


 :Weirdface:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> 


I pray it won't come to him getting pics of him in wierd clothing. I might puke....NO I WILL PUKE!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I pray it won't come to him getting pics of him in wierd clothing. I might puke....NO I WILL PUKE!


Yes... uh.... we are okay with the all ages ... lol

----------


## WizzySRT10

Lol even if you had to send the copy of your drivers license I'd be safe I'm 27.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Lol even if you had to send the copy of your drivers license I'd be safe I'm 27.


I'd be afraid, very afraid of what would happen in here if it was 18+  :Weirdface:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I'd be afraid, very afraid of what would happen in here if it was 18+


That would be kinda fun actually. Don't want to corrupt the lil kids. I really gotta tone down how I talk in here and it's tough. I like saying the f word and etc.

----------


## WizzySRT10

**don't *EVER* post crap like that again - dr del**

----------


## SecurityStacey

I win!

And behave!   :Razz:

----------


## Melicious

-Snickers.-  Y'all're so bad.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> -Snickers.-  Y'all're so bad.


We certainly have kept Dr. Del busy the last few days.  I'd hate to have to monitor us.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Melicious

> We certainly have kept Dr. Del busy the last few days.  I'd hate to have to monitor us.


Shouldn't you be working with him?  ^_^  I guess this is what they volunteer for, right?

----------


## WizzySRT10

> We certainly have kept Dr. Del busy the last few days.  I'd hate to have to monitor us.


I think I'm on his S list now.

----------


## Melicious

> I think I'm on his S list now.


-Giggles.-  I wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## Earl

This ones for del!





Poor fellow has to put up with such mischievous activity.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melicious

That's horribly frightening.  -Shudders.-

----------


## WizzySRT10

> This ones for del!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor fellow has to put up with such mischievous activity.



Looks like a twin of him

----------


## SecurityStacey

> This ones for del!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor fellow has to put up with such mischievous activity.


I wanted to think that was kinda cute in a freaky way... but really it just kind of freaked me out.

----------


## Earl

He's just bustin' a move.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Okay... I can't figure out how to post a video... sad!

So here a link!  http://www.collegehumor.com/video:46954

----------


## TooManyToys



----------


## janeothejungle

> Okay... I can't figure out how to post a video... sad!
> 
> So here a link!  http://www.collegehumor.com/video:46954


AHHHHHHH. You SUCK! It's been stuck in my head for the last half hour. That guy should be shot.

~Kat


PS: Where is my prize?

----------


## TooManyToys

I thought you were sleeping?

----------


## hoax

Hey while you guys were posting videos I was winning

----------


## Melicious

Not anymore.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm winning now.

----------


## Melicious

Nope, nope, nope!  Mrowl.

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Hey while you guys were posting videos I was winning


You weren't on for a while so you can't win.

----------


## Melicious

And you're still not winning.  Lalalalala!  

I'm too sexy for my Starbucks, I'm too sexy for my Starbucks, I'm too sexy for my Starbucks, and you want me.  -Dances around like the crazy, caffeine whacked girl that she is.-

----------


## WizzySRT10



----------


## Melicious

Mine.

----------


## WizzySRT10

MINE!

----------


## hoax

I R 1

U R None

I R Wineereerererer

----------


## WizzySRT10



----------


## WizzySRT10



----------


## Melicious



----------


## hoax

I win plain and simple

Now get on over here and use your teeth to pop this pimple

----------


## Melicious

Only when you're done with Wizzy's enema.  ^_^

----------


## WizzySRT10

> 





> I win plain and simple
> 
> Now get on over here and use your teeth to pop this pimple


YUCK I think I just puked in my mouth.

----------


## WizzySRT10



----------


## Melicious

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/.../fail-fork.jpg

----------


## WizzySRT10

http://icanhascheezburger.files.word...-virus-cat.jpg

----------


## Melicious

http://bevan.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/pwned3.jpg

----------


## WizzySRT10

http://blogs.nitobi.com/alexei/wp-co...nt_of_fail.jpg

----------


## Melicious

http://weblogs.elearning.ubc.ca/vschools/fail.jpg

----------


## WizzySRT10

http://rattusphere.files.wordpress.c...arole-fail.jpg

----------


## hoax

If I R fail how I R 1

????

U R not good in the brain...

----------


## WizzySRT10

> If I R fail how I R 1
> 
> ????
> 
> U R not good in the brain...


http://bestofepicfail.com/wp-content...07/tp_fail.jpg

----------


## Melicious

http://www.bantamapparel.com/sku/los...mg-2_PI270.jpg

----------


## SecurityStacey

Morning everybody.

I wins!

----------


## Melicious

Not by a long shot.

----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## WizzySRT10

I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melicious

http://www.forumspile.com/Flame-You-Lose-I_win.jpg

----------


## WizzySRT10

*I* http://www.winwithoutcompeting.com/i...N-blink-90.jpg

----------


## Melicious

http://plethorapress.typepad.com/pho...ized/i_win.gif

----------


## WizzySRT10

*i win!!!!!*

----------


## SecurityStacey

> http://plethorapress.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/i_win.gif





> *i win!!!!!*

----------


## hoax

I R da choooosed 1

----------


## Melicious

Nope.  I r da chooooooooooosen wun!  Go meh!

----------


## dr del

Hi,

A quick note on posting pictures folks.

If the picture isn't hosted either on your own site or a site dedicated to picture hosting like photobucket, imageshack etc then please use links instead of posting the picture directly.

We're not being mean it's considered polite as it uses their bandwidth every time anyone looks at the thread if you use the picture compared to only when people expressly want to look at the picture with a link.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## Melicious

Yes, Sir.  Thank you.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!!

----------


## Melicious

Fat chance, buddy.

----------


## hoax

> Fat chance, buddy.


......... welllll........   ya know what I mean...... wink wink nudge nudge say no more..... and I ummmm...... R D 1

----------


## STORMS

> ......... welllll........   ya know what I mean...... wink wink nudge nudge say no more..... and I ummmm...... R D 1


Awww....isn't that cute  :Razz:  YOU ACTUALLY THINK YOU WON!!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Melicious

It is really cute.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!!

----------


## Melicious

Quit dreamin'  son.

----------


## STORMS

> Quit dreamin'  son.


Ya'll must be having the same dream  :sploosh:

----------


## Melicious

Oh, no.  Not even close.  I dreamed of snakes.  He dreams of...well, where's Hoax when I need a visual?

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Ya'll must be having the same dream



I don't have a dream I see reality! 


*And reality says I WIN!!!!*

----------


## Melicious

Your reality isn't real.  Mine is, though.

----------


## STORMS

> Oh, no.  Not even close.  I dreamed of snakes.  He dreams of...well, where's Hoax when I need a visual?


Oh wow....I'm just gonna leave that one alone. I don't wanna give Dr. Del a stroke  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Melicious

> Oh wow....I'm just gonna leave that one alone. I don't wanna give Dr. Del a stroke


Y'all seem to be doing a lot of that lately.  This thread is a full-time job.

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Oh wow....I'm just gonna leave that one alone. I don't wanna give Dr. Del a stroke


I'm a bad bad bad boy...

----------


## Melicious

> I'm a bad bad bad boy...


That's okay.  We'll punish you for it.  ^_^

----------


## STORMS

> That's okay.  We'll punish you for it.  ^_^


 :Wag of the finger:  Don't drag me in this!  :Bolt: 

This is between you and Wizzy  :sploosh:

----------


## WizzySRT10

Nawww I already got my talking to from Admin and DR Del... I think I'll be good now. now in 8ball chat oh yeah s is gonna hit the fan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melicious

> Don't drag me in this! 
> 
> This is between you and Wizzy


You know you want to.  Don't lie.

----------


## STORMS

> You know you want to.  Don't lie.


 :Disbelief:   :Ignore:

----------


## Melicious

-Grins.-  I don't want to go to work.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Aw, I missed Lena!



And I win.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I reply with:



Bunny moon!

----------


## WizzySRT10

lol oh great now I get to look at bunny butt.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> lol oh great now I get to look at bunny butt.


Yup.  Bill's giving you the bunny butt!

----------


## STORMS

> Yup.  Bill's giving you the bunny butt!


And a cute little furry butt it is  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And a cute little furry butt it is


Haha... I'll let him know you think that!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Haha... I'll let him know you think that!


Look at you trying to be all nice & striking up a conversation about cute little Bill - while attempting to be nonchalant and sneaking in win under my nose!  :Surprised: 

 :Disbelief:  Shame! Shame!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Look at you trying to be all nice & striking up a conversation about cute little Bill - while attempting to be nonchalant and sneaking in win under my nose! 
> 
>  Shame! Shame!


What can I say?  I'm a naughty girl.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Melicious

Not naughty enough.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not naughty enough.


 :sploosh: 

Now THAT is something I've never been accused of.

----------


## Melicious

-Grins.-  We'll see.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> -Grins.-  We'll see.


 :Twisted: 




On a side note - this is a crazy violent smiley -  :Stab:  ... just saying.

----------


## Melicious

Aww.  He's cute.  ^_^

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Aww.  He's cute.  ^_^


 :Weirdface: 

.....

Its how into stabbing it is, isn't it?

----------


## Melicious

> .....
> 
> Its how into stabbing it is, isn't it?


Yes ma'am.

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> And a cute little furry butt it is


I have seen a few cute little furry hinnies lately  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> I have seen a few cute little furry hinnies lately


Were you peeking again???  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> Were you peeking again???


You know how my creeper self rolls.

Have fun with your errands....

----------


## STORMS

> You know how my creeper self rolls.


Thought I noticed someone looking through my window  :Surprised:

----------


## Melicious

Good thing you got those electrical security bars put in on your windows, Lena.

----------


## hoax

> Thought I noticed someone looking through my window


If you didn't like it you would have closed the blinds....

----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## Melicious

> 


Okay, so I giggled...a lot.  That was too cute.

----------


## STORMS

> 


You had me at meow.... :Razz:

----------


## Melicious

My boyfriend said that I couldn't have a kitten.  That's okay.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You had me at meow....

----------


## Melicious

> 


Only if you drool on me, hog the pillows and blankets, and snore.  O_o

----------


## SecurityStacey

> On a side note - this is a crazy violent smiley -  ... just saying.





> Aww.  He's cute.  ^_^


If you think stabbing is cute... here is one for ya....

----------


## Melicious

Google Happy Tree Friends.

----------


## janeothejungle

~Kat

----------


## janeothejungle

~Kat

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ~Kat

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Google Happy Tree Friends.


Haha. I've seen that.  Pretty awesome.

----------


## Melicious

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/...esson-fail.jpg

----------


## janeothejungle

~Kat

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Not as cool as chain girl... but at least family friendly...   :Good Job:

----------


## Earl

For you Stacey!

http://www.explosm.net/movies/139/

Watch it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> For you Stacey!
> 
> http://www.explosm.net/movies/139/
> 
> Watch it.


Is that something I shouldn't be clicking on at work?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> For you Stacey!
> 
> http://www.explosm.net/movies/139/
> 
> Watch it.



 :sploosh: 
Oh, hahaha.  gross.  LoL!

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :sploosh:

----------


## WizzySRT10

You are the Weekest link! I WIN!!!

----------


## hoax

OBTW I win!!!!

----------


## Melicious

Hahaha.  You lose.

----------


## STORMS

> OBTW I win!!!!


I think you have been mistaken Mike  :Razz: 

Cuz I'm pretty sure I WIN!!!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## Melicious

You're all wrong.  I win.

----------


## hoax

> I think you have been mistaken Mike 
> 
> Cuz I'm pretty sure I WIN!!!!!


Hun you are mistaken because I do win.

Neener neener I be da weener

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I be da weener


You sure are.  A weener that is.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Melicious

I win!  I win!

----------


## STORMS

> Hun you are mistaken because I do win.
> 
> Neener neener I be da weener





> You sure are.  A weener that is.


He is...isn't he? 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Melicious

Wiener, wiener, wiener!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> He is...isn't he?


 :sploosh: 

And I saw this and for some reason it reminded me of you guys....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win clear and simple!

----------


## Melicious

No you didn't.

----------


## STORMS

> And I saw this and for some reason it reminded me of you guys....


 :Surprised:   :Wag of the finger: 

Oh wait nevermind...I read the thingy...it IS a lamp!

Wow my mind is just trudging through the gutter!!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## Melicious

We're all trudging through the gutter.  Darn.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!

----------


## janeothejungle

Give it.


~Kat

----------


## LadyOhh

Hah!  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Hah!


Double Hah!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I win.... Ty Ty Ty

----------


## STORMS

> I win.... Ty Ty Ty


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pfft... no you don't!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> pfft... no you don't!


That's right you don't...

I do!

W00t!

And my mind is ... always in the gutter....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

> And I saw this and for some reason it reminded me of you guys....


LMAO, got me  :Very Happy:

----------


## janeothejungle

http://www.dependablerenegade.com/ph..._pix/pwned.jpg



Mine.


~Kat

----------


## STORMS

> http://www.dependablerenegade.com/photos/dr_pix/pwned.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Mine.
> 
> 
> ~Kat


Niiiice!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

Goodness I saw that lamp picture and i was OMG Dr. Del is gonna throw an absolute crap fit!!!!

But the I realized I am just a sick little bastage!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Goodness I saw that lamp picture and i was OMG Dr. Del is gonna throw an absolute crap fit!!!!
> 
> But the I realized I am just a sick little bastage!!!


 :sploosh: 

Like I said... I saw it and I thought of you guys.... lol.....

----------


## STORMS

> Like I said... I saw it and I thought of you guys.... lol.....



Awww...Stacey wuvs us  :Razz:  We are precious, aren't we  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

How special  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

Wait, what did I win???

----------


## Melicious

You won nothing.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

But on the plus side you won virtually unlimited amounts of it.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> How special


I sure am  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hi,
> 
> But on the plus side you won virtually unlimited amounts of it. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Well alright then, rock on!   :Good Job: 




> I sure am


I agree with this statement.   :Very Happy:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## TooManyToys

Hey now, you two need to take it easy  :Weirdface:

----------


## dr del

Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


Page 300!!!!.

Rock on newpagimatosis.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 



del

----------


## TooManyToys

This is quite the popular thread

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hey.

I win.

----------


## TooManyToys

Um


No

----------


## hoax

I am only on page 60...

But then again I have 50 posts per page!

Oh and I winnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Um
> 
> 
> No


Are you sure?

----------


## SecurityStacey

...

I can picture a few people on here throwing cheese.

----------


## Earl



----------


## janeothejungle

You can stop now. I win.



~Kat

----------


## STORMS



----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Aw, Earl wuvs us!

Or monkey butts us... whichever.   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Earl

> Aw, Earl wuvs us!
> 
> Or monkey butts us... whichever.


I do! You guys are the only ones who understand me.  :Hug:

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Dog Malfunction 2

----------


## TooManyToys

I was going to say that reminded me of a certain member, but discretion won over  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Haha. Oh Earl.

----------


## hoax

Shut up!!!!

O I R 1

----------


## TooManyToys

Now that wasn't very nice  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## TooManyToys

An easy win  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> An easy win


For me.

----------


## TooManyToys

Bengals 14
Browns  0

That has to hurt

----------


## hoax

Who saw new england and arizona???

When I checked on it last it was half way through the third quarter and it was 38 to 0 new england.

Talk about getting B slapped!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Talk about getting B slapped!!!!


You would know...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Talk about getting B slapped!!!!





> You would know...


 :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> 


Do I make u laugh my dear? :Weirdface:

----------


## TooManyToys

Maybe that was a nervous laugh

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Do I make u laugh my dear?


You are quite the funny gal.   :Good Job:

----------


## hoax

> Do I make u laugh my dear?


You make our bellies wiggles with all them giggles!!!!

I stole it from XM satellite radio so i am not the idiot that came up with that.

But amazingly enough I R 1

----------


## Earl

C'mon baby don't fear the reaper!

YouTube - Fat People, Stupid Stunts, Crazy Mishaps, & Humping Animals (surprise ending!!!)

----------


## SecurityStacey

I could have done without the image of that fat woman running on a treadmill in her underwear.  

 :ROFL:

----------


## Earl

> I could have done without the image of that fat woman running on a treadmill in her underwear.


Hehe! She was moving quite well though wasn't she?  :Wink:

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win and I think I'm gonna get sick!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hehe! She was moving quite well though wasn't she?


 :Tears:   That image will never go away.

However- it can be replaced by that sheep running right into the camera man.  That was pretty good.

----------


## janeothejungle

That was just so wrong on so many levels.....







~Kat

----------


## STORMS

> I could have done without the image of that fat woman running on a treadmill in her underwear.


Geez Stacey....

I thought she was HOT!!!  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Geez Stacey....
> 
> I thought she was HOT!!!


 :Weirdface: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

what? she didn't seem hot to you? Ol'girl was working up a sweat!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## dr del

Oh God!

I check in just before leaving for three days and this is the convo.  :Tears: 

Thank the good lord I at least get to leave on a win.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Oh God!
> 
> I check in just before leaving for three days and this is the convo. 
> 
> Thank the good lord I at least get to leave on a win.   
> 
> 
> dr del


Well....you did leave my dear friend...just NOT with a win  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win though!

----------


## TooManyToys

Hmmmphhh

----------


## SecurityStacey

> what? she didn't seem hot to you? Ol'girl was working up a sweat!!!


She did seem quite proud of herself.

----------


## mainbutter

<<<< is winning.

----------


## WizzySRT10

<---Winning NOW!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Now?  

Yup.

Now.

I'm winning!

----------


## Earl

Special...special children.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Why am I such a misfit?

----------


## Earl



----------


## janeothejungle

YouTube - The Lion Sleeps Tonight - Hippo Singer

Thank You and Goodnight!! You've been a wonderful audience (of losers).


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## SecurityStacey

Why does the hippo need a massage?

----------


## STORMS

> 


Beeker ROCKS!  :Taz:

----------


## janeothejungle

http://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/owned_kid.jpg

Quit now. While you are behind.

~Kat

----------


## hoax

> quit now. While you are behind.
> 
> ~kat


fail 

i r 1

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

http://www.keeneview.com/uploaded_im...ama-753260.jpg

----------


## janeothejungle

> http://www.keeneview.com/uploaded_images/retarded-llama-753260.jpg


No.

Just.... No.



~Kat

----------


## TooManyToys

Here little piggy.....

http://www.moonbattery.com/archives/year_of_the_pig.jpg

----------


## recycling goddess

Hi, my name is Aleesha and I am the last poster. So please... gift me my prize!

----------


## Earl

> Hi, my name is Aleesha and I am the last poster. So please... gift me my prize!

----------


## recycling goddess

earl, are you mocking me?

----------


## gothkenny

Mwahaha, I won.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> earl, are you mocking me?


You mad cause you can't have the carrot or the "PRIZE"? 
That is now mine!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

the carrot of course!

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> the carrot of course!


WOW! Sounds like a cheap date!! :Razz: 
But I still win!! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_STORMS_ (12-27-2008)

----------


## janeothejungle

http://bevan.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/pwned3.jpg

No chance. 

~Kat

----------


## recycling goddess

> WOW! Sounds like a cheap date!!
> But I still win!!


yup, double shot of wheatgrass $4.50
1 litre of freshly squeezed orange juice $7.80
an hour with Aleesha... priceless
 :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> yup, double shot of wheatgrass $4.50
> 1 litre of freshly squeezed orange juice $7.80
> an hour with Aleesha... priceless


Mmmm... freshly squeezed orange juice! :Good Job:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh ya... it's gooooooooooooooooooooooood stuff!!!

----------


## MarkS

> yup, double shot of wheatgrass $4.50
> 1 litre of freshly squeezed orange juice $7.80
> an hour with Aleesha... priceless


But where are you getting your minimum daily adult requirements of salt and grease?????  

*Winner Winner.............*

http://www.soulfoodandsoutherncookin...ken-dinner.jpg

----------


## recycling goddess

i hug my greasy hubby once a day and i lick the salt off his bald head  :sploosh:

----------


## TooManyToys

Dr. Del, hotlinking is OK  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Nay 'Tis the work of the very Diel hissel.  :Wag of the finger: 




> 13. Respect bandwidth, copyrights, and ownership. Do not "hot-link" images from other websites or post copyrighted material without the express, written permission of the owner.


 :Ninja: 


del

----------


## recycling goddess

thanks for being YOU dr. del.  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

:Very Happy:  thanks for the win  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

my pleasure!

----------


## STORMS

> my pleasure!


You are toooooo sweet  :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

> Nay 'Tis the work of the very Diel hissel. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del


I never new winning a prize could be so difficult  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> I never new winning a prize could be so difficult


it can  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Earl

> Nay 'Tis the work of the very Diel hissel. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del



Wrong, sir! Wrong! Under section 37B of the contract signed by you, it states quite clearly that all offers shall become null and void if - and you can read it for yourself in this photostatic copy...

*"I, the undersigned, shall forfeit all rights, privileges, and licenses herein and herein contained," et cetera, et cetera..."Fax mentis incendium gloria cultum," et cetera, et cetera..."Memo bis punitor delicatum!"*

It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You stole fizzy lifting drinks. You bumped into the ceiling which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get NOTHING! You lose! Good day sir!

----------


## recycling goddess

> You are toooooo sweet


oh it really is my pleasure!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

Seriously, the prize is mine

----------


## recycling goddess

well then congratulations are in order!



*grabs prize and runs from the room*

----------


## Purrrfect9

*snatches the prize from Aleesha before she makes it out of the doorway* Oh I beg to differ! =D *runs*

----------


## STORMS

> *runs*


haha....but NOT fast enough! Gotcha! The prize is mine  :Razz:

----------


## janeothejungle

Appreciate you bringing it to me so quickly. 

Thanks.  :Bonk: 


~Kat

----------


## STORMS

> Appreciate you bringing it to me so quickly. 
> 
> Thanks. 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


 :Fishslap:   :Bolt:   :Winner:  :Neener:

----------


## hoax

> 


While you were wasting time with little icons.....

*me steals the prize*

----------


## TooManyToys

Talk about slow on the draw..........

----------


## STORMS

> While you were wasting time with little icons.....
> 
> *me steals the prize*


not a very good thief are you???

 :sploosh:

----------


## recycling goddess

i am *evil grin*

----------


## STORMS

> i am *evil grin*


evil is hot  :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

grins even more evilly

----------


## STORMS

> grins even more evilly


OK i have to behave or Dr. Del will get me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nixer

ladies ladies us older fellas cant handle this kind of excitement!
either way i just won :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> ladies ladies us older fellas cant handle this kind of excitement!
> either way i just won


 :Razz: 

 :Weirdface:  u sure about that win???

----------


## recycling goddess

> OK i have to behave or Dr. Del will get me


isn't that kinda all our hopes... that the doc will do a house call  :Please:

----------


## nixer

> u sure about that win???


yes
: :Cool:

----------


## janeothejungle

Fail.



 :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner: 


Cheers,
Kat

----------


## nixer

NOT!
 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> Fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat


you should try harder next time :Wink:

----------


## Purrrfect9

i love it when i wiiiiiinnn!

----------


## nixer

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## MarkS

> But where are you getting your minimum daily adult requirements of salt and grease?????  
> 
> *Winner Winner.............*
> 
> http://www.soulfoodandsoutherncookin...ken-dinner.jpg


But Dr Del, I found it on google images.... Googe images is not evil....  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## hoax

> evil is hot


Yah it is!!!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Yah it is!!!!!!!


hahaha...i can't even comment on that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

Snoring Dog Post    :Sleep:

----------


## hoax

I am drunk and I Win

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> I am drunk and I Win


While you sleep off the drunk, I'll take that prize off your hands!! :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Wrong, sir! Wrong! Under section 37B of the contract signed by you, it states quite clearly that all offers shall become null and void if - and you can read it for yourself in this photostatic copy...
> 
> *"I, the undersigned, shall forfeit all rights, privileges, and licenses herein and herein contained," et cetera, et cetera..."Fax mentis incendium gloria cultum," et cetera, et cetera..."Memo bis punitor delicatum!"*
> 
> It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You stole fizzy lifting drinks. You bumped into the ceiling which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get NOTHING! You lose! Good day sir!


OH MY GOSH

That is good stuff........

That is the greatest stuff ever......

I am absolutly wasted and I love....

oh by the way I win...

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA

----------


## SecurityStacey

I've been missing out on all the fun!

----------


## hoax

> While you sleep off the drunk, I'll take that prize off your hands!!


Well I slept it off and I win.....

----------


## STORMS

> Well I slept it off and I win.....


You may have slept it off my dear, but you did NOT win  :Wink: 

I DID!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You may have slept it off my dear, but you did NOT win 
> 
> I DID!!!!


Well...you know that I do hate taking the prize from you... but it must be done.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

_You people_ are weird.

----------


## Samuel

Whats mah prize?  I think I just won, and the child .. mentioned a check?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Was it a reality one? Because I have quite clearly won and shall brook no opposition. :Wag of the finger: 


dr del

----------


## janeothejungle

Well, brook it, baby. You've been knocked off the podium.....

 :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner: 


~Kat

----------


## dr del

Heh,

You hook it I'll brook it.


dr del

----------


## janeothejungle

See??? Just not the same effect without the benefit of hotlinks....

Thanks for the win.  :Neener:  :Neener:  :Neener: 


~Kat

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You are entirely welcome...................






















to bathe in my dust.  :Razz: 

It *was* a hot link - just not a hotlink.  :Rolleyes2: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

> See??? Just not the same effect without the benefit of hotlinks....
> 
> Thanks for the win. 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


Oh I love hot links......

And hot dogs....

And sausage on a stick....


Dang it now I'm hungry.....

Can I have some hot links for prize... You know cause I win and stuffs

----------


## WaRocker

Why hello there :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Why hello there


hello.....loser  :sploosh:

----------


## WizzySRT10

Step right up see the winner!!!!

----------


## Samuel

pfft .. y'all have just been pwnt.

Good Day.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!

----------


## Samuel

> i win!


wrong!

----------


## janeothejungle

You've been a wonderful audience, now piss off. I'm taking my trophy and going home.  :Surprised: 


~kat

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm here
i read
i saw
i win

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win again  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> I win again


no u don't  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> _It was a hot link - just not a hotlink._ 
> 
> 
> dr del


Clever Dr. Del.  Very Clever.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Clever Dr. Del.  Very Clever.


Don't stroke his ego  :Wag of the finger: 

Stroke mine instead  :Very Happy:   :sploosh:

----------


## MelissaFlipski

Mine, but anyway, have you ever stopped to wonder WHAT it is you win?

----------


## hoax

> Don't stroke his ego 
> 
> Stroke mine instead


You little flirt...




> Mine, but anyway, have you ever stopped to wonder WHAT it is you win?


That is the best part of all this...

----------


## STORMS

> You little flirt...


Hey I'm just trying to get stroked  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Could that be my prize please  :Please: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Hey I'm just trying to get stroked  Could that be my prize please


I'll stroke ya......

----------


## STORMS

> I'll stroke ya......


Ummmmm........ :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

> Ummmmm........


Don't be getting all perv on me......

I'm on yahoo....

Hey little girl do you like barbies.....

----------


## STORMS

> Don't be getting all perv on me......
> 
> I'm on yahoo....
> 
> Hey little girl do you like barbies.....


Only the nekked ones  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Only the nekked ones


What about candy...

Is your mommy or daddy home????

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Only the nekked ones


YEAH! Nekked barbies! :Sweeet:

----------


## STORMS

> YEAH! Nekked barbies!


I know  :Razz:  I'm excited too  :Giggle:

----------


## hoax

> I know  I'm excited too


I am excited too....

Because I win!!!!

----------


## recycling goddess

i could use some stroking...

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> i could use some stroking...


Easy on the strokin'. Too much excitement could be harmful!! 
That's why I'm takin' da prize!! :Very Happy:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh i know you wouldn't do that to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> oh i know you wouldn't do that to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Wink:

----------


## recycling goddess

you aren't laughing at me are ya? cause i won't be sharing my tekillya shots with you if that's the case!

----------


## Earl

Hey del is this ok? Go ahead and touch it!





For the rest of you wannabe winners I give you...Man vs. Polar Bear!

















That is all.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Samuel

> Hey del is this ok? Go ahead and touch it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of you wannabe winners I give you...Man vs. Polar Bear!
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the vehicle changes mid way.  That's impressive seeing as he was being chased by a BEAR!

----------


## Earl

> I like how the vehicle changes mid way.  That's impressive seeing as he was being chased by a BEAR!


Couldn't tell ya how it all went down cuda, I just have the pics, no story unfortunately.

You know what's really odd though? If those pics are real some joker stood there taking pics of that guy running for his life, even when he realized he locked himself out of his own truck. 

One of life's little moments I suppose.

----------


## hoax

> Couldn't tell ya how it all went down cuda, I just have the pics, no story unfortunately.
> 
> You know what's really odd though? If those pics are real some joker stood there taking pics of that guy running for his life, even when he realized he locked himself out of his own truck. 
> 
> One of life's little moments I suppose.


Gotta love people...

Amidst all this tragedy...

I R 1

----------


## STORMS

> 


Awww he just wants to be stroked  :sploosh:

----------


## Earl

> Awww he just wants to be stroked


I've heard of the practice being performed on horses and even an elephant or 2....


...wait, what?  :Weirdface:

----------


## STORMS

> I've heard of the practice being performed on horses and even an elephant or 2....
> 
> 
> ...wait, what?


I thought it was only Polar Bears  :Weirdface: 

Lonely Polar Bears  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

I think the bear was looking for lunch

----------


## STORMS

> I think the bear was looking for lunch


nuh-uh...I'm pretty sure it was LOVINS that he was looking for  :Razz:

----------


## MarkS

> Hey del is this ok? Go ahead and touch it!


Ouchy Ouchy Ouchy

Jeez Earl, where'd you find this one?  That's just plain painful to watch.

----------


## STORMS

> Ouchy Ouchy Ouchy
> 
> Jeez Earl, where'd you find this one?  That's just plain painful to watch.


hahaha  :sploosh:  I couldn't stop watching it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## janeothejungle

> Ouchy Ouchy Ouchy
> 
> Jeez Earl, where'd you find this one?  That's just plain painful to watch.


Can't say the snake didn't give plenty of warning on that one..... Talk about an affair to remember......



Oh and, THANKS for the win....

 :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner: 

~Kat

----------


## STORMS

> Oh and, THANKS for the win....
> 
> 
> 
> ~Kat


What win? Oh you must be referring to MY win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

> Ouchy Ouchy Ouchy
> 
> Jeez Earl, where'd you find this one?  That's just plain painful to watch.


Oh c'mon now Mark it wasn't that bad. Just about everyone here has gotten tagged a time or 2. Besides I can't blame the snake, I'm sure that model was very tasty wouldn't you say?  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Besides I can't blame the snake, I'm sure that model was very tasty wouldn't you say?


You're right Earl....I probably would have nibbled on her too  :Hungry:   :Chew:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Very tasty!

----------


## STORMS

I'll take the hot girl & my prize to go please  :Please:

----------


## MarkS

> Oh c'mon now Mark it wasn't that bad. Just about everyone here has gotten tagged a time or 2. Besides I can't blame the snake, I'm sure that model was very tasty wouldn't you say?


Sure, one the hands or the forearms even the face once but never right next to the armpit like that.... That's tender.  

BTW did you notice right at the very end how you can see that the model was laying right on top of the snake? No wonder it bit her.

----------


## STORMS

> Sure, one the hands or the forearms even the face once but never right next to the armpit like that.... That's tender.  
> 
> BTW did you notice right at the very end how you can see that the model was laying right on top of the snake? No wonder it bit her.


Silly Mark trying to steal my hot girl and my prize  :Wag of the finger:  thats a no-no dear  :Wink:

----------


## MarkS

> Silly Mark trying to steal my hot girl and my prize  thats a no-no dear


Sorry, I won't let it happen again..... :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears: 






 :Wink:

----------


## Earl

> Sure, one the hands or the forearms even the face once but never right next to the armpit like that.... That's tender.  
> 
> BTW did you notice right at the very end how you can see that the model was laying right on top of the snake? No wonder it bit her.


Hmmm you do have a point. If I was the photographer I would have been all about safety. Ya know, show her how to properly handle and lay down with the snake...and...and...oh dear! 

*cough*

Sorry  :Weirdface:

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry, I won't let it happen again.....


 :Disbelief:  There you go being sneaky again  :Ninja:

----------


## MarkS

> There you go being sneaky again


Sneaky is my middle name..... Oh wait, it's not really... But I supposed I could have it legally changed....  
 :Wink: 






BTW:  I win....

----------


## STORMS

> BTW:  I win....


Nuh-uh  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> nuh-uh...I'm pretty sure it was LOVINS that he was looking for


That polar bear is gonna rape that little white guy....

Either that or he wants a hug!

----------


## STORMS

> That polar bear is gonna rape that little white guy....
> 
> Either that or he wants a hug!


Poor little white guy  :Tears:

----------


## MarkS

> Poor little white guy


Thanks mistress Lena, I'll gladly accept your pity........ 











I win.

----------


## STORMS

> Thanks mistress Lena, I'll gladly accept your pity........ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO YOU DON'T  :Wag of the finger:  hahahaha  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Awww he just wants to be stroked





> You're right Earl....I probably would have nibbled on her too


Well... hell.

I'm without internet for a couple days and I miss stroking _and_ nibbling??

 :No:

----------


## STORMS

> Well... hell.
> 
> I'm without internet for a couple days and I miss stroking _and_ nibbling??


 :Bored:  I waited for you as long as I could...but this girl has needs ya know  :Licking:

----------


## recycling goddess

:Bolt:

----------


## Earl

> Well... hell.
> 
> I'm without internet for a couple days and I miss stroking _and_ nibbling??


I can bring you up to speed on the Zombie Love Slave and the model to be named later...you must check your PM's though!  :Mad: 

Lena is dropping the ball as well.  :Mad:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I waited for you as long as I could...but this girl has needs ya know


Oi!  Sorry!

I'm here now!!

 :Wuv: 

 :Petting:

----------


## STORMS

> 


Don't be skeered  :Razz: 




> Lena is dropping the ball as well.







> Oi!  Sorry!
> 
> I'm here now!!


 :Long tongue:  :Headbang:  it's about time  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

Lena your Christmas picture exceeded photobucket bandwith. Nobody knows what you sent.

Tell us please before I am forced to come and find you!  :Cool:

----------


## STORMS

> Lena your Christmas picture exceeded photobucket bandwith. Nobody knows what you sent.
> 
> Tell us please before I am forced to come and find you!


 :Weirdface:  Awww man you didn't get to see that??? Dang! That blows! Cuz she was HOT!! I mean hotter than zombie love slave girl (who I still daydream of often), now thats HOT!

 :sploosh: 

Haha...it was just me in my Mrs Claus outfit  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Lena your Christmas picture exceeded photobucket bandwith. Nobody knows what you sent.
> 
> Tell us please before I am forced to come and find you!


I saw that too - then it briefly showed me a 'Merry Christmas' and then bandwidth exceeded again.

 :Embarassed:

----------


## MarkS

> Lena is dropping the ball as well.


Mistress Lena would NEVER drop the ball.... She is a CHAMPION ball handler... And she DESERVES to win... She is quite obviously the best amongst us and highly deserving of her place in the winners circle....  There are none as great or as noble as she and she is naturally the choice of overall winner.  I am sure that had she posted the last message in this thread, she would be acclaimed the overall champion and winner.........





However she didn't so that makes me the winner....  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Haha...it was just me in my Mrs Claus outfit


.....

And I didn't get this picture???

----------


## STORMS

> Mistress Lena would NEVER drop the ball.... She is a CHAMPION ball handler... And she DESERVES to win... She is quite obviously the best amongst us and highly deserving of her place in the winners circle....  There are none as great or as noble as she and she is naturally the choice of overall winner.  I am sure that had she posted the last message in this thread, she would be acclaimed the overall champion and winner.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However she didn't so that makes me the winner....


 :Licking:   :Hump:   :Clap:

----------


## STORMS

> .....
> 
> And I didn't get this picture???


 :Surprised:  Shame on me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I have a better picture anyway...with out the Mrs. Claus outfit  :Giggle:  :Devilish:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Shame on me  
> 
> I have a better picture anyway...with out the Mrs. Claus outfit


 :Long tongue:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Whisper:   :Lurking:  keep an eye out for Dr. Del :Ninja:  he's almost as sneaky as MarkS....

 :sploosh:

----------


## MarkS

> Shame on me  
> 
> I have a better picture anyway...with out the Mrs. Claus outfit


I didn't get either picture.... You should send them both immediately.




















































Oh, and I win.

----------


## Earl

> Shame on me  
> 
> I have a better picture anyway...with out the Mrs. Claus outfit


I either get this picture ASAP in my PM or I will never send you the pics I just sent Stacey of me and my guitars! 

I just hit Serious Business mode and I have my own custom guitar picks to prove it!  :Raincloud:

----------


## STORMS

> I didn't get either picture.... You should send them both immediately.
> 
> Oh, and I win.


haha...check ur PMs  :sploosh: 

and 

I WIN!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana: 




> I either get this picture ASAP in my PM or I will never send you the pics I just sent Stacey of me and my guitars! 
> 
> I just hit Serious Business mode and I have my own custom guitar picks to prove it!


Aww Earl you know I wuv ya! Check your PMs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

STACEY check yours too  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> haha...check ur PMs 
> 
> and 
> 
> I WIN!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww Earl you know I wuv ya! Check your PMs 
> ...


... No PM....  :Sad:

----------


## Earl

> ... No PM....


She blew us off!  :Sad:

----------


## STORMS

> ... No PM....





> She blew us off!


Check again crybabies  :Cool:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Check again crybabies


Aw.... shucks.

----------


## Earl

HA! Lena is so very naughty.  :Fork: 

Right on!

----------


## STORMS

> HA! Lena is so very naughty. 
> 
> Right on!


Careful with that fork Earl, you almost got my eye  :Surprised: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> HA! Lena is so very naughty. 
> 
> Right on!


Ya forked her!

----------


## STORMS

> Ya forked her!


 :Razz:  he forked me REAL good  :Very Happy: 

 :Hungry:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> he forked me REAL good


Just about everything I was gonna write here would get me in the dog house with Dr. Del....   

 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> Just about everything I was gonna write here would get me in the dog house with Dr. Del....


lmfao...

then u should go check ur PM's instead  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> lmfao...
> 
> then u should go check ur PM's instead


 :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :ROFL:  u were so busy checking your PMs....I slipped past you to steal the win  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> u were so busy checking your PMs....I slipped past you to steal the win


Well those PMs were worth checking.

Maybe I just let ya have the win cause you're cute.   :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> Well those PMs were worth checking.
> 
> Maybe I just let ya have the win cause you're cute.


If Earl was here that would technically be a threesome, wouldn't it?

 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  :Please: 

Now that would be SMOKIN HOT!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

On this very page Security Stacey, Lena, and the Earl of the Mandingo have conquered this forum once and for all!

The rest of you are just posers.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> If Earl was here that would technically be a threesome, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that would be SMOKIN HOT!!!!


 :Halo and Horns:

----------


## STORMS

> On this very page Security Stacey, Lena, and the Earl of the Mandingo have conquered this forum once and for all!
> 
> The rest of you are just posers.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> 


Puhleeeease....that halo & those wings don't fool me dirty girl  :Wink:

----------


## Earl

This is our place.


Get some! Touch it

----------


## STORMS

> This is our place.
> 
> 
> Get some! Touch it


and Im always a winner in "our" place  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

New Avatar to celebrate our place!

And Lena... you're always a winner to earl and me... especially when we get PMs liek that...  :Razz:

----------


## Earl

I dig the new avatar Stace.


How's about some music? A cover perhaps?


YouTube - Megadeth - Paranoid (Black Sabbath cover)

----------


## STORMS

> I dig the new avatar Stace.
> 
> 
> How's about some music? A cover perhaps?
> 
> 
> YouTube - Megadeth - Paranoid (Black Sabbath cover)


That new pic of Stacey is smokin isn't it - I dig tipsy girls  :sploosh: 

How bout some Gwar Earl?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That new pic of Stacey is smokin isn't it - I dig tipsy girls


I'll have you know - that was from my 21st birthday!

----------


## Earl

> That new pic of Stacey is smokin isn't it - I dig tipsy girls 
> 
> How bout some Gwar Earl?


As per your request...

YouTube - GWAR - School's Out


Yours trully hangin' with Beefcake!

----------


## STORMS

> I'll have you know - that was from my 21st birthday!


 :Tears:  OK now I feel really old  :Tears:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> OK now I feel really old


Well that was a couple years ago.  2 and a half maybe.

----------


## STORMS

> Well that was a couple years ago.  2 and a half maybe.


Gee that helped  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :sploosh:   :Tears:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Gee that helped


pfft.

What are you whining about, you're hot.   :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> pfft.
> 
> What are you whining about, you're hot.


OMG that was soooooooo funny I think I peed a little  :Surprised:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

OK you sexy ***ches I'm off to bed... Can I trust you to hold down the fort?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> OMG that was soooooooo funny I think I peed a little  
> 
> OK you sexy ***ches I'm off to bed... Can I trust you to hold down the fort?


Oh... we can hold it down.  Can't guarentee its shape when you get back though... 


G'night... dream of us!

----------


## STORMS

> G'night... dream of us!


How did you know???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

At least my prize was still here  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Good job guys  :Wink:   :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> How did you know??? 
> 
> At least my prize was still here  Good job guys


Whose prize?   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Whose prize?


hahaha...I am the prize baby  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hahaha...I am the prize baby


w00t!

That is a prize that is mine.  Mine mine mine.   :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

It's almost midnight for you Least Coasters

----------


## SecurityStacey

Its a whole new year here!

----------


## hoax

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

I wwinnn

----------


## SecurityStacey

> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!
> 
> I wwinnn


Barely the new year and you already lose.  So sad.   :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> Barely the new year and you already lose.  So sad.


i don't feel so good  :Wag of the finger:  how did i get home last night?  :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> i don't feel so good  how did i get home last night?


Sounds like a good night to me!

----------


## STORMS

> Sounds like a good night to me!


i ripped my favorite jeans  :Rage: 

and i keep tasting SoCo & Lime :hiccup: hahahaha

----------


## SecurityStacey

> i ripped my favorite jeans 
> 
> and i keep tasting SoCo & Lime :hiccup: hahahaha


Should I even ask how you ripped em... sounds like you brought the new year in right!

----------


## STORMS

> Should I even ask how you ripped em... sounds like you brought the new year in right!


my guess is that it happened on the walk (stumble) home from the bar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
haha...I know it must have been good...I'm covered in bruises (damn stilettos) and don't remember leaving the bar  :Wink: 

 :Carouse:  <--------I was the one on the right  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> my guess is that it happened on the walk (stumble) home from the bar 
> haha...I know it must have been good...I'm covered in bruises (damn stilettos) and don't remember leaving the bar 
> 
>  (I was the one on the right)


Dang!

I gotta visit you to go out sometime! Sounds like you have fun!

----------


## STORMS

> Dang!
> 
> I gotta visit you to go out sometime! Sounds like you have fun!


Well come on!!  :Taz:  Whatcha waitin for?  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well come on!!  Whatcha waitin for?


.....

We'd probably end up in jail.

----------


## STORMS

> .....
> 
> We'd probably end up in jail.


That's what makes it fun  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That's what makes it fun


How's that go...

A friend will bail you out of jail but a _real_ friend will be sitting next to you going "damn, that was fun."

 :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> How's that go...
> 
> A friend will bail you out of jail but a _real_ friend will be sitting next to you going "damn, that was fun."


sitting in jail by yourself is never fun... :Wag of the finger: 
it's worse when you wake up the next morning and wonder how the hell you got there  :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> sitting in jail by yourself is never fun...
> it's worse when you wake up the next morning and wonder how the hell you got there


.....

Oh yes.  We would end up in jail... lol.  

The key is to bring a camcorder and document everything...  then well... you are still in jail but at least you know how you got there!

----------


## STORMS

> .....
> 
> Oh yes.  We would end up in jail... lol.  
> 
> The key is to bring a camcorder and document everything...  then well... you are still in jail but at least you know how you got there!


BRILLIANT!!!  :Teamwork:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> BRILLIANT!!!


And as a plus....

That would be SOME video!

----------


## STORMS

> And as a plus....
> 
> That would be SOME video!


hahaha.....

Girls Gone Wild!!!

lmfao  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hahaha.....
> 
> Girls Gone Wild!!!
> 
> lmfao


 :Rock on:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Headbang:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Girls gone Wild indeed... where is Earl... we can make it girls and boys gone wild!

----------


## STORMS

> Girls gone Wild indeed... where is Earl... we can make it girls and boys gone wild!


he may still be sobering up from last night.... :Carouse:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

i know i still am  :Puke: 

indeed  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> he may still be sobering up from last night.... 
> 
> i know i still am 
> 
> indeed


 :Rage:  I hate having to work holidays!!!

----------


## STORMS

> I hate having to work holidays!!!


aww....poor thing  :Hug:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> aww....poor thing


At least it keeps me out of trouble.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## recycling goddess

> OK i have to behave or Dr. Del will get me


hmmm... so if i don't behave... that's how i get him to get me? 
 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  oh dooooooctor... i'm not behavin!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hmmm... so if i don't behave... that's how i get him to get me? 
>  oh dooooooctor... i'm not behavin!


Oh my.

----------


## recycling goddess

hey don't try to steal my thunder!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hey don't try to steal my thunder!!!


I wouldn't!

....


 :Bolt:

----------


## hoax

> I wouldn't!
> 
> ....


Stacy might not, but I will! 

See if you can follow the story.
 :Matrixfight:  :Popcorn:  :Clap:  :Beer:  :Hump:  :Teevee:  :Thumbs up:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey might not, but I will! 
> 
> See if you can follow the story.


That's a lot of icons.

----------


## hoax

> That's a lot of icons.


The first one is the matrix

----------


## Earl

> Girls gone Wild indeed... where is Earl... we can make it girls and boys gone wild!


My aplogies! I'm seriously hurting right now. Makers Mark worked me over pretty good.  :Tears:

----------


## recycling goddess

sorry i'd love to hear more of your stories but...  :Bolt:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> My aplogies! I'm seriously hurting right now. Makers Mark worked me over pretty good.


Lena suspected you were still sleeping it off.  :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

drunkenballypythonowners.com

----------


## STORMS

> drunkenballypythonowners.com


I love that website!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> drunkenballypythonowners.com


Enjoy the new site while I enjoy the prize. :Wink:  I'll save my drinking for after I collect any of the spoils!! :Devilish:

----------


## STORMS

> Enjoy the new site while I enjoy the prize. I'll save my drinking for after I collect any of the spoils!!


You can look at MY prize  :Wag of the finger:  Just no touching  :Wink: 

OK maybe a little touching  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You can look at MY prize  Just no touching 
> 
> OK maybe a little touching


YUP.  This is where I come in.   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> YUP.  This is where I come in.


 :Dancin' Banana:  Touch away  :Please:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Touch away


 :Pink Elephant:

----------


## TooManyToys

> Enjoy the new site while I enjoy the prize. I'll save my drinking for after I collect any of the spoils!!


Looks like it's going to be a dry party for you

----------


## hoax

> Looks like it's going to be a dry party for you


Things are getting pretty wet and wild over here.....

Any one wanna come join me?

Just no touching the prize... GOT it scooter!

----------


## TooManyToys

Sorry, I'll pass  :Surprised:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Looks like it's going to be a dry party for you


Never dry at this party!! :Very Happy:  But I'll break long enough to pick up my prize!!

----------


## dr del

I'm back,  :Smile: 

I hope everybody.........behaved.........


them......




........................




selves  :Weirdface:   :Tears:  ..........  :Omg:   :Surprised:   :Eyepopping:   :Surprised:   :Eyepopping:   :Surprised:   :Eyepopping:   :Ohmygod:   :Disbelief:   :Sigh2:   :No:   :Depressed:   :Slam head:   :Tombstone:

----------


## nixer

> I'm back, 
> 
> I hope everybody.........behaved.........
> 
> 
> them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont see nothing :Please:

----------


## gothkenny

Aww. This must be sad for you guys...
CAUSE I WIN!

----------


## STORMS

> I'm back, 
> 
> I hope everybody.........behaved.........
> 
> 
> them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We REALLY tried...I swear!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm back, 
> 
> I hope everybody.........behaved.........
> 
> 
> them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> We REALLY tried...I swear!!!


Seriously... this is our best behavior!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Earl

I didn't do nuffin!

----------


## STORMS

> I didn't do nuffin!


 :Taz:  LIAR!!!!!  :Rage: 

I saw him do it!

He tried to get Stacey & me to do his evil deeds as well.  Earl is SUCH a BAD influence on us poor sweet girls  :Halo and Horns:  

...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: :

----------


## Earl

It's all part of the plan.  :Twisted:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> LIAR!!!!! 
> 
> I saw him do it!
> 
> He tried to get Stacey & me to do his evil deeds as well.  Earl is SUCH a BAD influence on us poor sweet girls  
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> :


Obviously... because Lena and myself  are little angels...  .....   :Wuv: 



 :Devilish:

----------


## Earl

_That was The Partridge Family's "Doesn't Somebody Want to be Wanted?", followed by Edison Lighthouse's "Love Grows where my Rosemary Goes" as K-Billy's Super Sounds of the 70's weekend just keeps on... truckin'._

----------


## hoax

> I'm back, 
> 
> I hope everybody.........behaved.........
> 
> 
> them......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We tried... We really really did... We just can't be trusted.

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Cyanide and Happiness - Magic Hat

----------


## SecurityStacey

Oh Earl.   :Very Happy: 

You know that look on his face when he pulls out and looks at the "little brother"?  I bet that is the look on Dr. Del's face when he checks up on us....  :Embarassed:

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Cyanide and Happiness - Burned Victim

----------


## SecurityStacey

There's a snake. ...

...

There is.

----------


## Microddot

God it took me a while to find that snake.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Sneaks in for the win while the menfolk are distracted.   :Salute:

----------


## nixer

> Sneaks in for the win while the menfolk are distracted.


oh no you dont sista!
i have 2 windows of bp.net  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> oh no you dont sista!
> i have 2 windows of bp.net


Lol.....

I'll have to find a better snake picture next time.  This ones seems to have not worked completely.   :Razz:

----------


## nixer

> Lol.....
> 
> I'll have to find a better snake picture next time.  This ones seems to have not worked completely.


yea because del wont let you post a pic of a woman with less on  :Very Happy: 
that is unless you pm it to him first :ROFL: 

oh yea and for the record im kinda hating women right now
all i see in that pic is a big problem with a snake wrapped around it  :Sad:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> oh yea and for the record im kinda hating women right now
> all i see in that pic is a big problem with a snake wrapped around it


Eh, everyones' got their baggage.

----------


## hoax

> There's a snake. ...
> 
> ...
> 
> There is.


I like butterflies.

----------


## nixer

> Eh, everyones' got their baggage.


i thought i scared everyone away 
now i gotta keep posting

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Eh, everyones' got their baggage.




Just some more then others!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I like butterflies.


I don't see no butterfly nor snake... I see a hot chick  :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

> I don't see no butterfly nor snake... I see a hot chick


lol

----------


## Beardedragon

We must feed one another to survive!

----------


## nixer

> We must feed one another to survive!


this aint no soup kitchen  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> I don't see no butterfly nor snake... I see a hot chick


The butterfly is on tha chick so it matters.. the snake needs to go.

----------


## STORMS

> Lol.....
> 
> I'll have to find a better snake picture next time.  This ones seems to have not worked completely.


worked for me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> worked for me


Hey no one pulled you string thunder Storms

----------


## STORMS

> Hey no one pulled you string thunder Storms


:remembers that this is a family friendly forum:
:walks away:
 :Giggle:  :Bolt:

----------


## hoax

> :remembers that this is a family friendly forum:
> :walks away:


That was family and it was friendly towards you......

Just remember we all wub you.

----------


## Earl

> :remembers that this is a family friendly forum:
> :walks away:

----------


## STORMS

> That was family and it was friendly towards you......
> 
> Just remember we all wub you.


I was more worried about was I was going to say  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If it wasn't for law enforcement & gravity - I'd be *unstoppable*  :Very Happy:   :Taz: 




> 


Umm yeah... what he said  :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

I thought the Bad Dr. Del said no hotlinks?

----------


## STORMS

> I thought the Bad Dr. Del said no hotlinks?


With us it seems to be...In one ear and right back out the other  :Razz: 

Shame on Earl  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## TooManyToys

Probably not much to impede it from exiting either ear....  :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

> Probably not much to impede it from exiting either ear....


yeah... not so much up there, ya know?  :Hmm:  :Crazy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Earl

> I thought the Bad Dr. Del said no hotlinks?


It's coming from my photobucket account. Do you want me to write a letter to myself giving authorization?

----------


## TooManyToys

> It's coming from my photobucket account. Do you want me to write a letter to myself giving authorization?


No, I'm not at moderator status yet  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Do you want me to write a letter to myself giving authorization?


 :Yes:   :Please:

----------


## Earl

> No, I'm not at moderator status yet


Hotlinking is when someone uses the img tag on another website to post an image somewhere else. Some websites like tinypic allow you to do that, other than that, as far as I know, I can "right click save as" a picture, upload it to my photobucket account and then post it and that doesn't equal stealing bandwith.

My geeking goes only so far so if I am wrong on that then please tell me and I'll stop with the silly gifs and pictures.

----------


## hoax

> Hotlinking is when someone uses the img tag on another website to post an image somewhere else. Some websites like tinypic allow you to do that, other than that, as far as I know, I can "right click save as" a picture, upload it to my photobucket account and then post it and that doesn't equal stealing bandwith.
> 
> My geeking goes only so far so if I am wrong on that then please tell me and I'll stop with the silly gifs and pictures.


If any one proves him wrong they will drawn and quartered. If you need more of an explanation just come on down to the south and us good ol boys will teach you a thing or two.

For my redneck hinney loves me some Earl.... well Earls silly GIFs

----------


## STORMS

> For my redneck hinney loves me some Earl....


Awww  :Love:  :Hump:  :Clap:

----------


## Earl

You tease me!  :Wuv:

----------


## STORMS

> You tease me!


 :Wag of the finger: 

Don't you hate it when guys do that?  :Rage: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Earl

> Don't you hate it when guys do that?


I try to accommodate everybody ya know! It's not often I get to be this popular.  :Embarassed:

----------


## STORMS

> I try to accommodate everybody ya know!


I dig flexibility  :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

:Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## STORMS

> 


I want some  :Please:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I try to accommodate everybody ya know! It's not often I get to be this popular.


Not that I would know about being popular, but hey!  I think you're doing great!  :Razz: 





> I dig flexibility


...   :Yes:

----------


## STORMS

> ...


Can u put your legs behind your ears???  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

> Not that I would know about being popular, but hey!  I think you're doing great!


Lena and I are gonna come find you!

----------


## STORMS

> Lena and I are gonna come find you!


Stacey time to come out and play  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Can u put your legs behind your ears???


 :Dancin' Banana: 




> Lena and I are gonna come find you!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## WaRocker

no i win :Very Happy:

----------


## reptile3

Wow, this is still going... :Good Job:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

This is partially a test but mainly a declaration that I, once again, am the WINAHHHHH!!!  :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

....

What in the world happened???

----------


## Earl

> ....
> 
> What in the world happened???


This is what happens when you tip grandpa's cough syrup bottle back a little too far Stacey.  :sploosh:

----------


## WizzySRT10

I announce now I'm the winner!!!

----------


## STORMS

> I announce now I'm the winner!!!


 :Wag of the finger:  You shouldn't announce such lies! 

You come in 2nd place....or 1st loser as I like to call it  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

.... and I still don't know what happened.   :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Okay.

Now I got it.

And I win.

----------


## STORMS

> And I win.


Congrats!!!!

...

Wait  :Weirdface:   :Wag of the finger: 

haha...nevermind   :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Congrats!!!!
> 
> ...
> 
> Wait  
> 
> haha...nevermind


You're a very sneaky girl!

----------


## Purrrfect9

I believe you underestimate the sneakyness!!

----------


## STORMS

> I believe you underestimate the sneakyness!!


Haha...

 :Wag of the finger:  Not sneaky enough  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Cool:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm very very sneaky.

 :Ninja:

----------


## STORMS

> I'm very very sneaky.


That's my girl  :ROFL:  All ninja about it  :sploosh:

----------


## TooManyToys

> ....
> 
> What in the world happened???


It was Earls fault

----------


## STORMS

> It was Earls fault


Yup, it's ALWAYS Earl's fault  :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

I assume your not sleeping

----------


## Purrrfect9

> I assume your not sleeping


sleep is for the weak

----------


## SecurityStacey

Stacey slides in for the win at 3am!

 :Winner:

----------


## nixer

> Stacey slides in for the win at 3am!


or not  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> or not


Well Dang.

shouldn't everyone else be  :Sleep: ?

----------


## nixer

> Well Dang.
> 
> shouldn't everyone else be ?


well since you asked YES  :Sad: 
im not really a good sleeper i wake up all the time

----------


## SecurityStacey

> well since you asked YES 
> im not really a good sleeper i wake up all the time


That sucks.

I sleep crazy weird hours because I work nights.  I'll see from 11am - 1pm and then 6pm - 9pm sometimes.  Usually only the 11-1 though.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> That sucks.


Losing does suck! :Yes:  

I win! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Losing does suck!


Sure does.

----------


## hoax

> Yup, it's ALWAYS Earl's fault


Just like a woman....

Always blaming a man for their own short comings....


 :Bolt:

----------


## STORMS

> Just like a woman....
> 
> Always blaming a man for their own short comings....


I am woman, hear me ROAR  :Taz: 

 :Cool:

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Surprised:  Holy crap!!  :sploosh:  That made me jump...Hahahaha!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Phew. That was a close one!

Like your loss btw... cause I win!   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> cause I win!


Because you what???? Win???  :Weirdface: 

 :Wag of the finger:  Not even close Princess  :Razz:

----------


## ev477

> 


I wonder what was stopping the car from hitting the cameraman who filmed that (not photographed).

I win :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> I wonder what was stopping the car from hitting the cameraman who filmed that (not photographed).
> 
> I win


Keep wondering....

Hahaha!!! I win  :Cool:

----------


## nixer

did you happen to see if that was stacey or lena driving that car  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> did you happen to see if that was stacey or lena driving that car


Bite me  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> did you happen to see if that was stacey or lena driving that car


It must have been a woman  :Surprised:   :Bolt:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> did you happen to see if that was stacey or lena driving that car


Looked like my driving - but it wouldn't have been me - its not a truck!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead



----------


## hoax

> 


Dude Bruce it is way to early for that kinda freaky stuff.

----------


## STORMS

> Dude Bruce it is way to early for that kinda freaky stuff.


Agreed  :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

An easy win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Dude Bruce it is way to early for that kinda freaky stuff.


Sorry it is the face I make whenever I win something!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

What's it like when you lose?

----------


## ev477

:Taz:   <--- probably like this...

I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

K.I.S.S.

Keep it simple stupid.





...........






I win.

----------


## TooManyToys

Hey, KISS was a great rock band  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ev477

I wouldn't say great  :Surprised: 

I win

----------


## SecurityStacey

Are you ready for some football??


Oops.  wrong thread.


I meant... I win.

----------


## WizzySRT10

You won and now I WIN!!! You have been defeted by my post  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

> 


That guy looks like he is enjoying himself a bit TOO much!  :Surprised:  Poor Dolphin!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

> 


Thats queer....

----------


## Earl

> Thats queer....


Now hoax we've talked about this! You should be opened minded about such things...I'm sure that flipper received a great deal of fish before he mounted that human!

Let's not not blow this out of porportion my friend ok?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That guy looks like he is enjoying himself a bit TOO much!  Poor Dolphin!


Lol.... really... in the end... no one was happy with that encounter.

----------


## Earl

Ok since you all are feeling so poopy I'm afraid it will be the poop bus for everyone. 

All aboard!

----------


## rmune0750

I totally won  :Taz:

----------


## Earl

Step off my Kool-aid yo!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Step off my Kool-aid yo!


There's kool-aid?

----------


## dr del

Weeeeeeeeeeell,

He _calls_ it Kool-aid......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh and I win.


dr del

----------


## Earl

Punch and Pie!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Weeeeeeeeeeell,
> 
> He _calls_ it Kool-aid.........
> 
> Oh and I win.
> 
> 
> dr del





> Punch and Pie!


You know Earl... Dr. Del's post leads me to not believe you.

----------


## Earl

> You know Earl... Dr. Del's post leads me to not believe you.



_So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice. 
_

----------


## dr del

**does the gopher dance**

I'm alright - don't nobody worry 'bout me.

'Ware the varmints!  :Taz: 


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> _So I jump ship in Hong Kong and make my way over to Tibet, and I get on as a looper at a course over in the Himalayas. A looper, you know, a caddy, a looper, a jock. So, I tell them I'm a pro jock, and who do you think they give me? The Dalai Lama, himself. Twelfth son of the Lama. The flowing robes, the grace, bald... striking. So, I'm on the first tee with him. I give him the driver. He hauls off and whacks one - big hitter, the Lama - long, into a ten-thousand foot crevasse, right at the base of this glacier. Do you know what the Lama says? Gunga galunga... gunga, gunga-galunga. So we finish the eighteenth and he's gonna stiff me. And I say, "Hey, Lama, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he says, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." So I got that goin' for me, which is nice. 
> _


.... I don't even know.

----------


## dr del

nnnnn nnnn nnn nn..... be the ball.  :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> nnnnn nnnn nnn nn..... be the ball.


I thought about letting you have the win for a whole 24 hours but didn't want you to get too excited or anything.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

> .... I don't even know.


The answer is 5

----------


## SecurityStacey

> The answer is 5


Thank you.

----------


## Earl

All right, settle down. Settle down... 

Now, before I begin the lesson, will those of you who are playing in the match this afternoon move your clothes down onto the lower peg immediately after lunch, before you write your letter home, if you're not getting your hair cut, unless you've got a younger brother who is going out this weekend as the guest of another boy, in which case, collect his note before lunch, put it in your letter after you've had your hair cut, and make sure he moves your clothes down onto the lower peg for you.

Got it?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> All right, settle down. Settle down... 
> 
> Now, before I begin the lesson, will those of you who are playing in the match this afternoon move your clothes down onto the lower peg immediately after lunch, before you write your letter home, if you're not getting your hair cut, unless you've got a younger brother who is going out this weekend as the guest of another boy, in which case, collect his note before lunch, put it in your letter after you've had your hair cut, and make sure he moves your clothes down onto the lower peg for you.
> 
> Got it?


Not a clue.   :Good Job:

----------


## Earl

> Not a clue.


I do wish you'd listen, Stacey. It's perfectly simple. If you're not getting your hair cut, you don't have to move your brother's clothes down to the lower peg. You simply collect his note before lunch, after you've done your scripture prep, when you've written your letter home, before rest, move your own clothes onto the lower peg, greet the visitors, and report to Mr. Viney that you've had your chit signed.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I do wish you'd listen, Stacey. It's perfectly simple. If you're not getting your hair cut, you don't have to move your brother's clothes down to the lower peg. You simply collect his note before lunch, after you've done your scripture prep, when you've written your letter home, before rest, move your own clothes onto the lower peg, greet the visitors, and report to Mr. Viney that you've had your chit signed.


Okay. So I get his note - and do my prep, write my letter home, move my clothes onto the lower peg... wait... the clothes I'm wearing?

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


I raise you a cat!

YouTube - Cat Playing Dead - 4x Red

----------


## Earl

I'll raise you a pouty face. 2 in fact...

----------


## SecurityStacey

How in the world can I compete with that?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

"with faith, heart and schteel!"

There can be only  one.  :Saber duel:  


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Hi,
> 
> "with faith, heart and schteel!"
> 
> There can be only  one.  
> 
> 
> dr del


And I am that "one"  :Number1:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

> And I am that "one"


the one that didnt win  :ROFL:

----------


## Muze

Yoohoo...

----------


## STORMS

> the clothes I'm wearing?


Why are you wearing clothes????????





> the one that didnt win


I wouldn't be so sure about that  :Wag of the finger: 

 :Cool:

----------


## nixer

> Why are you wearing clothes????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that


you say?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Why are you wearing clothes????????


My bad!

----------


## nixer

> my bad!


:o

----------


## SecurityStacey

> :o


Two dots and a circle, huh.

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


That is just terrifying.

----------


## hoax

> 


That is only slightly less creepy than the bug eyed chick!

Oh and for those that get 50 posts per page this is page #69..... Just sayin

----------


## SecurityStacey

Now - you know what made me laugh?




> Last edited by hoax; Today at 07:30 PM. Reason: page #69

----------


## nixer

earl sign me up ill take 1.1 of those

----------


## Earl

> earl sign me up ill take 1.1 of those


No problem but it may take some time. I can mate with only a few per year.

----------


## TooManyToys

> Not a clue.


The fidler uses a cane

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I can mate with only a few per year.


 :No:

----------


## hoax

> Now - you know what made me laugh?


I knew there was a reason I like you.....

That and you make it possible for me to win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I knew there was a reason I like you.....
> 
> That and you make it possible for me to win!


I do try to help.   :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> I do try to help.


Thanks doll....

----------


## STORMS

I really do worry about you guys.... Just sayin  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I really do worry about you guys.... Just sayin


This what happens when you aren't here!

----------


## Samuel

Ya .. I just won.

 :Smile:

----------


## Earl



----------


## WaRocker

Sorry I have been away for awhile thanks for keeping the "WIN" warm for me..   :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

lenastorms is man baby! YEAH!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

Nothing is "WARM" in Chicago right now...Brrrrrr!

----------


## Earl

> Nothing is "WARM" in Chicago right now...Brrrrrr!


Sissy.

----------


## N4S

This is the biggest post pad thread. lol

Post in here shouldn't count to post total.

----------


## Earl

> This is the biggest post pad thread. lol
> 
> Post in here shouldn't count to post total.


This is a postwhore thread. I can't keep _you people_ up to speed on the interstate internets forever ya know!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


(there is some great pun in that, do you see it?)

----------


## Earl

Yeah....

----------


## STORMS

> Sissy.


 :Wag of the finger:  You shouldn't be so hard on yourself Earl   :Wink:

----------


## nixer

> Nothing is "WARM" in Chicago right now...Brrrrrr!


im nice warm and toasty here by the fireplace  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Earl

> You shouldn't be so hard on yourself Earl


I welcome the burden so my friends may prevail! I'm smooth like that.

----------


## STORMS

> I'm smooth like that.


Like a babies bottom  :sploosh:

----------


## Earl

> Like a babies bottom


If you would log in to yahoo to say hi I'd show you my butt. Many women have complimented me on my butt. 

You'd love it.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> If you would log in to yahoo to say hi I'd show you my butt. Many women have complimented me on my butt. 
> 
> You'd love it.


Am I too late to take up this offer???   :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

> Am I too late to take up this offer???


You keep blowing me off.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## TooManyToys

Wow, a guy who's infatuated with his own butt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STORMS

> Wow, a guy who's infatuated with his own butt


I never figured you to be "THAT" guy Jim  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Earl

Me neither. What a weirdo!

----------


## STORMS

> Me neither. What a weirdo!


HA!!! Look who's talking!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## scarface2jz

did i win ?  :Please:

----------


## STORMS

> did i win ?


Not even close!

----------


## Earl

> HA!!! Look who's talking!


I'm not the one licking the monitor.

----------


## STORMS

> I'm not the one licking the monitor.


Shhhhh! You promised you wouldn't tell!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

What does the monitor taste like?

----------


## STORMS

> What does the monitor taste like?


Schnozberries  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Schnozberries


I hear the schnozberries taste like schnozberries...

----------


## Earl

> Schnozberries


HAHA!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> I hear the schnozberries taste like schnozberries...


Super Troopers ROCKED!



And....they DO taste like schnozberries  :Razz:  YUM!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Super Troopers ROCKED!
> 
> 
> 
> And....they DO taste like schnozberries  YUM!


You boys like MEXICO?!

----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey

SHOOT!

I tried to post it but all I got was a link...

----------


## STORMS



----------


## Earl

Who wants a mustache ride?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :Embarassed:  I say that to truck driver's on the compound.

----------


## STORMS



----------


## SecurityStacey

For some reason this one made me think of Earl.   :Razz:

----------


## Earl

YES! I rule!  :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

> YES! I rule!


 :Wag of the finger:  Not so fast there Farva...I mean Earl  :sploosh: 

Farva's #1  :Number1:   :Rock on:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not so fast there Farva...I mean Earl


"Say car ram rod!"

----------


## STORMS

I'd like a liter of cola  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'd like a liter of cola


"Liter a cola?  Do we have liter a cola?"

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I have my sash, I have my crown, where is my prize?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I have my sash, I have my crown, where is my prize?


Here you go:

 :Trophy: 

Oh wait... guess that'd be mine now.  Thank you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> I have my sash, I have my crown, where is my prize?


Oh goodness.... Is that Phoebe Price???  :Disbelief:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Oh goodness.... Is that Phoebe Price???


Tis Miss Price yes!

She is handing over her crown to me. Her reign as Hot Babe of the Year has come to an end *tears*.

But my reign of terror has just begun. *insert evil kitty laugh here*.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Oh my.

On a side note - we really need to get to another page so we don't have to keep looking at him in the bullet proof cup.  I apologize for that,  :Weirdface: 

Oops.  Looks like I did just that!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Too late that image is seered into my grey matter for life.

Oh yeah, and I WIN!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Too late that image is seered into my grey matter for life.


 :Ohmygod:  I know, I'm sorry.



And just because I can't really picture when I would ever use this smiley:

 :B0x0rz:

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

:B0x0rz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

It is too easy... can I say this?

When earl rubs his balls, stacey gets happy in the pants?

----------


## scarface2jz

did i win now ?  :Please:

----------


## STORMS

> did i win now ?


Sorry man...the answer is still NO!!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

damn..........





























































how bout now ?

----------


## STORMS

> damn..........
> 
> 
> 
> how bout now ?


How bout NO!!!  :Evileye:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> I'm not the one licking the monitor.


Is that what she's doing?  guess I just have a better imagination...    :Cool:

----------


## STORMS

> Is that what she's doing?  guess I just have a better imagination...


Damn! It was supposed to be a secret!  :Rage: 

EDIT**  :Surprised:  Oh wow...I'm slow today - I just got that Mike  :Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

oh....  :Sad:

----------


## scarface2jz

Kitty ???

http://wordandimage.files.wordpress....-physicist.jpg

----------


## STORMS

> Kitty ???
> 
> http://wordandimage.files.wordpress....-physicist.jpg


Ummm.... :Weirdface: 

Cute, but you still don't win  :Wag of the finger: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

if this was monopoly i woulda won...  :Mad:

----------


## STORMS

> if this was monopoly i woulda won...


you're a persistent little bugger, aren't you?

 :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

mmmmhmmmm  :Giggle:

----------


## STORMS

:Matrixfight:   :Bolt:   :Winner:   :Number1: 

 :Cool:

----------


## scarface2jz

http://scenicanemia.com/wp-content/u.../05/lolcat.jpg

----------


## STORMS

> http://scenicanemia.com/wp-content/u.../05/lolcat.jpg


The only failure is that you failed to win yet again  :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

i kan not haz win ?  :Sad:  all well as long as i have my lolcats i guess i win

----------


## STORMS

> i kan not haz win ?  all well as long as i have my lolcats i guess i win


Whatever makes you feel better about losing  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

http://dl.ziza.ru/other/042008/01/pics/047_pics.jpg

he didnt win ^

----------


## Earl

> i kan not haz win ?  all well as long as i have my lolcats i guess i win


Can you do the truffle shuffle?

----------


## Earl

> It is too easy... can I say this?
> 
> When earl rubs his balls, stacey gets happy in the pants?


She gets like that with everybody.  :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

> Can you do the truffle shuffle?



hahaha WTF ? the goonies ?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Kitty ???


Whatevah... now hand over my trophy or the kitty gets it!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  epic.

----------


## STORMS

> Whatevah... now hand over my trophy or the kitty gets it!!!


guess the kitty is gonna get it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Winner:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> guess the kitty is gonna get it


What?

Can't hear you.

----------


## STORMS

> What?
> 
> Can't hear you.


*
CAN YOU HERE ME NOW????* :ROFL:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> *
> CAN YOU HERE ME NOW????*


what?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I win!!!

----------


## STORMS

> I win!!!


 :Wag of the finger: 

 :Weirdface:  Ummm....NO I don't think you do my dear  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Ummm....NO I don't think you do my dear


You totally killed a kitty!!!

----------


## STORMS

> You totally killed a kitty!!!


 :Devilish:   :Stab:   :Laughing:   :Winner:   :Headbang: 

 :Neener:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> It is too easy... can I say this?
> 
> When earl rubs his balls, stacey gets happy in the pants?


Hey!  I'd bring that over to the out of context thread but it specifies me.   :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> She gets like that with everybody.


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> Hey!  I'd bring that over to the out of context thread but it specifies me.





> 



 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Shenanigans I say!

----------


## STORMS

> Shenanigans I say!


That seems to be how Earl rolls  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Razz: In response to recent comments about me...  :Razz: 

YouTube - Bad Reputation

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> In response to recent comments about me...


 :Whisper: 

 :B0x0rz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


Quit whispering about my happy pants!

----------


## Earl

Afghanistanimation!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Since it didn't work last time.... let's do it for the win!

YouTube - Shenanigans

----------


## Earl

Stacey if you were my kid I would have smothered you by now!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey if you were my kid I would have smothered you by now!


You mean smothered me in gravy, you big dirty man.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Stacey if you were my kid I would have smothered you by now!


The trick with children is to eat them while their bones are still soft.

Bruce

----------


## STORMS

> The trick with children is to eat them while their bones are still soft.
> 
> Bruce


 :Hungry:   :Chew:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I win I win I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!

----------


## STORMS

> I win I win I wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## dr del

Doh!

I've told you before the Manson family was not the sort of family friendly we had in mind - and the Hefners are not suitable either. I swear this site is turning into dateline more and more each day **mutter mutter**

Buggrit buggrit millenium hand and shrimp! I told em I told em I did **mutter** spying on me wi rays!!  :Crazy: 

Oh and I win.


dr del

----------


## nixer

> Doh!
> 
> I've told you before the Manson family was not the sort of family friendly we had in mind - and the Hefners are not suitable either. I swear this site is turning into dateline more and more each day **mutter mutter**
> 
> Buggrit buggrit millenium hand and shrimp! I told em I told em I did **mutter** spying on me wi rays!! 
> 
> Oh and I win.
> 
> 
> dr del


would the spears family fit what you had in mind  :ROFL: 

in the end i always win  :Cool:

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> Doh!
> 
> I've told you before the Manson family was not the sort of family friendly we had in mind - and the Hefners are not suitable either. I swear this site is turning into dateline more and more each day **mutter mutter**
> 
> Buggrit buggrit millenium hand and shrimp! I told em I told em I did **mutter** spying on me wi rays!! 
> 
> Oh and I win.
> 
> 
> dr del



Someone's gotta give you something to do!  I think we did pretty well...  :Embarassed:  :Razz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> 


They lose... I WIN!!!

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


That dog definitely lost.

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## Earl

YES! Finally somebody around here gets it right!

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Good Job: 

I like this one:

----------


## Earl

HAHA!  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I pulled up one with the Joker in it, just for you.



I do love when Superman and Batman fight.

----------


## Earl

I'm going to show to show those to my friends so they can get all offended and emotional.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm going to show to show those to my friends so they can get all offended and emotional.


You have those friends too, huh? lol.

----------


## Nate

we should close this thread. so i can win.








damn it.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> we should close this thread. so i can win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn it.


 :Wag of the finger: 

And by the way:




> Where's the coffee?


Fantastic question!  I got some  here for you... if you go ahead and close the thread with me winning.  ...   :Please:

----------


## Samuel

YouTube - Chris recites T-PAIN-- cute with chris #121

Imma gunna win this thread.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hmm.  Not good enough for the win however!

----------


## Earl



----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

So what does one have to do to win?  Show their goodies?

----------


## hoax

> So what does one have to do to win?  Show their goodies?


Don't worry about winning you got Rats to attend to.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> So what does one have to do to win?  Show their goodies?


Depends on how good they are... we will vote and let you know. 

Oh darn. The minute we vote...

YOU LOSE!!!

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

I don't know... I am pretty certain that if I showed my goodies nobody would want to reply in fear of people assuming things about them...  After all, what where you doing looking at my goodies anyway?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> So what does one have to do to win?  Show their goodies?


 :Weirdface: 

We are going to kill Dr. Del... seriously...

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> We are going to kill Dr. Del... seriously...


Why, did I win???!!!    :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Why, did I win???!!!


You keep pictures of your goodies to yourself and we'll say that you don't lose.

 :Razz:

----------


## Earl



----------


## Earl



----------


## hoax

Hey guess what. I win.

----------


## Earl

> Hey guess what. I win.


Watch my avatar.

YouTube - Stripes (1981) - Hey, we're walking!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Is that a military approved song?

----------


## Earl

> Is that a military approved song?


I don't know for me it was walking in a snipers wonderland.

_In the town there's a lady.
In her arms, there's a baby...._

I'll leave that right there.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I don't know for me it was walking in a snipers wonderland.
> 
> _In the town there's a lady.
> In her arms, there's a baby...._
> 
> I'll leave that right there.


I think I'd prefer the chorus that begins with

_In the field there's a commie_

Did you know that version?

----------


## Earl

> I think I'd prefer the chorus that begins with
> 
> _In the field there's a commie_
> 
> Did you know that version?


There are many different versions.

----------


## SecurityStacey



----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> You keep pictures of your goodies to yourself and we'll say that you don't lose.


Hooray!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hooray!!!


See, you were winning for like.... 6 hours and 45 minutes.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> See, you were winning for like.... 6 hours and 45 minutes.


And you for like 2 and a half hours! My turn...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And you for like 2 and a half hours! My turn...


Ha!  You only get a minute.  Okay, two.   :Razz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Ha!  You only get a minute.  Okay, two.


ROTTER!!! 

But I still shake my short pants at you.  :B0x0rz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> But I still shake my short pants at you.


 :Wag of the finger: 

I've learned my lesson there.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I've learned my lesson there.


It's all just a bit of History Repeating...

YouTube - Propellerheads - History Repeating (1997) âºSTEREOâ

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

dam it!  I already did my victory dance!  U said I won!?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Sit down. You lose.

EDIT: And leave the dancing to the professionals.

YouTube - WALK IT OUT FOSSE!!

----------


## STORMS

..........ummm  :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

Bruce, Hunny....

Why do you hate us so????

First you got the creepy bug eye girl and now this...

BTW that is some funny junks.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Bruce, Hunny....
> 
> Why do you hate us so????
> 
> First you got the creepy bug eye girl and now this...
> 
> BTW that is some funny junks.


If I hated you I would have posted a clip of Dancing with the Has-Beens and Never Were, but rather I will share this...

TEAM HEDGEHOG FOR THE WIN!!!

YouTube - Hedgehog Thinggy

----------


## SecurityStacey

The voices are so.... high.... pitched....

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> The voices are so.... high.... pitched....


And you wondered what Nell has been up to the last few years... she is breeding hedgies.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And you wondered what Nell has been up to the last few years... she is breeding hedgies.


I think its very possible that hedgie was attempting to drown itself to get away from her.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I think its very possible that hedgie was attempting to drown itself to get away from her.


hah... ! It was not floating it was paralyzed!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hah... ! It was not floating it was paralyzed!


Poor lil hedige.

----------


## TooManyToys

Slackers

----------


## Earl

You're just not a happy guy Jim.

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f2...rs/cowbell.jpg

every song could use it...

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...alGodzilla.jpg

this pic is FTW

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...healPhelps.jpg

worth a chuckle

----------


## scarface2jz

awwwwwww  :Razz: 

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u...rs/Kittens.jpg

----------


## scarface2jz

made me LOL

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...mypretties.jpg

----------


## hoax

> made me LOL
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j1...mypretties.jpg


ummmm.....

Bruce no worries bro we got some one new to creep us out!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...s/vacation.jpg

kind of appropriate since im leaving for florida tomorrow at noon... woohoo VACA !!!! BTW any reptile shows/expos/herp shops worth taking a look at in the next 3 weeks ?

----------


## SecurityStacey

I put this poster on my desktop at work and got in trouble.   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...s/vacation.jpg
> 
> kind of appropriate since im leaving for florida tomorrow at noon... woohoo VACA !!!! BTW any reptile shows/expos/herp shops worth taking a look at in the next 3 weeks ?


Dont get too close to the sun!

----------


## scarface2jz

I BELIEVE I CAN FLY !!!!!!!

http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8...1479430xl2.jpg

----------


## hoax

> I BELIEVE I CAN FLY !!!!!!!
> 
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/8...1479430xl2.jpg


That dude had a bad bad day!

----------


## scarface2jz

NWS some adult language 

but damn if it didnt make me LOL so loud i woke up my 2 month old nephew

**link removed the spoilsport del**

----------


## scarface2jz

THE PUDDING !!!!

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5...pzopzo4sa7.jpg

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...001/FroHat.jpg

i would so do this if i could

----------


## scarface2jz

again NWS for adult language, but terribly funny

**link removed by dr del**

----------


## scarface2jz

should be a law against stuff thats too cute
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...toons/wait.jpg

----------


## scarface2jz

learning has never been so cute

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...kittylearn.jpg

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f3...2678_image.jpg

ALL HAIL !!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...nal-poster.jpg

wow... just wow

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...-out-doesn.jpg

that kid musta screwed up...

----------


## hoax

Dude pace your self this thread is going no where!!!!

No where fast!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...monkey-dem.jpg

smoking is bad.... mkay ?

----------


## SecurityStacey

Especially when you are posting links instead of the pictures....

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...ivational-.jpg

awesome!

----------


## scarface2jz

i would post them as pics BUT everytime i hotlink a mod changes it to a url... if you would like i can hotlink them if its allowed in the quarantine room... and im posting the funnies out of boredom

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/m...onal-poste.jpg

looks just like my kitty

----------


## SecurityStacey

> i would post them as pics BUT everytime i hotlink a mod changes it to a url... if you would like i can hotlink them if its allowed in the quarantine room... and im posting the funnies out of boredom


Host them on your photobucket account.  Then you can post away... lol.

----------


## scarface2jz

i wonder how they did it...

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f308/Vade46/a9.jpg

----------


## hoax

> Especially when you are posting links instead of the pictures....


Gotta love me some older ladies!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

> Host them on your photobucket account.  Then you can post away... lol.


uh... too much effort... why no hotlinking anyway ? copyright infringement ?

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f308/Vade46/a5.jpg

mailorder FTL

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f308/Vade46/a4.jpg

good for a few haha's

----------


## hoax

Hey instead of just blatantly trying o boost your thread count..... :Wag of the finger: 

Post all in one post instead of half of your 138 post count being BS... :Wag of the finger: 

Just sayin.  :Good Job:

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...winggumkr7.jpg

not edible i suppose

----------


## hoax

> uh... too much effort... why no hotlinking anyway ? copyright infringement ?


too much effort... What about the effort it takes to mow over your BS to get the real threads.... The winning threads!!!!!

No hot linking because it makes Dr Del hungerz!

----------


## scarface2jz

posting them all in one post isnt as fun... and if i cared about post count i would post whore in one of the forums that i have thousands+ post counts...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Gotta love me some older ladies!!!!


Darn right sonny.  I was a whoppin' 3 days old when you were born!  You younguns'

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/e...grays-flyi.jpg

are steve irwin jokes too soon ?

----------


## hoax

> Darn right sonny.  I was a whoppin' 3 days old when you were born!  You younguns'


You fiesty old broads make me hot!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i333.photobucket.com/albums/m...1f6a7d4758.jpg

HAHAHAHAHA... that must suck

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/m...tor6714993.jpg

cute > tasty

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/f...malCruelty.jpg

priceless

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/j...emotivator.jpg

they do exist

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/j...C20SURGERY.jpg

owwww

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i534.photobucket.com/albums/e.../curiosity.jpg

hehe... gotta get one for the snakes

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...untitled-1.jpg

Michael Jackson jokes are fair game, right ?

----------


## scarface2jz

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/7356/irony2mu5.jpg

what exactly is that ?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> No hot linking because it makes Dr Del hungerz!


Can you imagine Dr. Del coming on and seeing that many hotlinks, he would die?

And I like them younger guys, so youthful and energetic!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2637/pictureys1.jpg

i LOL'd pretty good, NWS for some blood soaked clothes, not much

----------


## scarface2jz

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1682/ducttapedg4.jpg

new uses found every day... duct tape

----------


## scarface2jz

http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2...ssimismrb5.jpg

worth a little giggle

----------


## hoax

> Can you imagine Dr. Del coming on and seeing that many hotlinks, he would die?
> 
> And I like them younger guys, so youthful and energetic!


Us youngsters need some one with a gental hand and patience... LoL

Dr. Del is gonna have enough of a fit with this machine gun posting BS!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/1...1005103rc8.jpg

the arctic seems so cute

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Public Enemy & Anthrax - Bring the noise

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

:Winner: 

That was painful. I only got about 29 pictures in till I realized you have absolutely no discernment whatsoever and therefore do not deserve the win.

I am so pulling out my oversized clock necklace to wear to work tomorrow.

----------


## hoax

> That was painful. I only got about 29 pictures in till I realized you have absolutely no discernment whatsoever and therefore do not deserve the win.


Bruce did you not tell your *****cat to stay out of the noodles and off the dinner table?

----------


## Earl

> That was painful. I only got about 29 pictures in till I realized you have absolutely no discernment whatsoever and therefore do not deserve the win.
> 
> I am so pulling out my oversized clock necklace to wear to work tomorrow.


Break yo'self Bruce!


YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile (Slight Return)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> break yo'self bruce!


poh!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...ail2/satan.jpg

my favorite hands down....


i thinks thats it for now.... enjoy

----------


## Earl

> http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...ail2/satan.jpg
> 
> my favorite hands down....
> 
> 
> i thinks thats it for now.... enjoy


Dude...learn to post pics will ya?  :sploosh:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Bruce did you not tell your *****cat to stay out of the noodles and off the dinner table?


Spaghetti Cat does as Spaghetti Cat wishes.

YouTube - Spaghetti Cat (I Weep For You)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...ail2/satan.jpg
> 
> my favorite hands down....
> 
> 
> i thinks thats it for now.... enjoy


LENA. Get in here and keep this one down for a minute!

----------


## Earl



----------


## scarface2jz

> That was painful. I only got about 29 pictures in till I realized you have absolutely no discernment whatsoever and therefore do not deserve the win.


i didnt expect the win... lenastorms already set me straight... i can not win, only post... '  :Wag of the finger:  '

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That was painful. I only got about 29 pictures in till I realized you have absolutely no discernment whatsoever and therefore do not deserve the win.
> 
> I am so pulling out my oversized *clock* necklace to wear to work tomorrow.


its late and I don't feel good.  I had to read that 3 times before I could see the "l" in that word.

----------


## hoax

> its late and I don't feel good.  I had to read that 3 times before I could see the "l" in that word.


put down the pipe my geriatric beauty queen of old... and go to bed!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> put down the pipe my geriatric beauty queen of old... and go to bed!


Yes Lady... ring the bell. Your attendant will come and help you hobble to your bed.

----------


## hoax

> Yes Lady... ring the bell. Your attendant will come and help you hobble to your bed.


She be hobblin....

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> She be hobblin....


YouTube - Angry German Kid vs. Numa Numa Guy

Like this Stacey....

----------


## scarface2jz

ladies in diapers with retirement funds  :Good Job:  deff hot

----------


## hoax

> YouTube - Angry German Kid vs. Numa Numa Guy
> 
> Like this Stacey....


Bruce.....

I thought we talked about this....

I must have some warning....

I am easily spooked and this one takes the cake!

----------


## Earl

Meh! You all...can't hang.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I am easily spooked and this one takes the cake!


My work here is done!

TEAM ANGRY GERMAN KID for the win!!! 

(just don't youtube him, the vids get creepier and creepier!).

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Meh! You all...can't hang.


YouTube - Xscape - Can't Hang

Apparently Clueless (the series) had a yard sale... but there is still boogie in the bang-bang. So that is good, right?

----------


## Earl

> YouTube - Xscape - Can't Hang
> 
> Apparently Clueless (the series) had a yard sale... but there is still boogie in the bang-bang. So that is good, right?


Your video is disabled by request...can't hang bro.


This is why the Earl took this thread beyond the lame *stole the prize* garbage.


You wanna see a video brutha. The Mandingo is here to help.


YouTube - Municipal Waste Death Ripper


Get some!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> put down the pipe my geriatric beauty queen of old... and go to bed!


Oh, I would if I could but I'm at work.

Used to get through it fine... must be the old age getting to me...   :Razz:

----------


## Earl



----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


I see a little rabbit friend for Bill!

That still isn't as disturbing as that shark/seagull thing

----------


## Earl

_From a top of the hill...it's a one shot kill...walking in a snipers wonderland...._

----------


## hoax

> Meh! You all...can't hang.


The real Q is can you hang?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> _From a top of the hill...it's a one shot kill...walking in a snipers wonderland...._


In a field there's a commie
Who's crying for his mommy

----------


## SecurityStacey

> The real Q is can you hang?


Oooh! Oooh!  I can hang!

----------


## Earl

> The real Q is can you hang?



Who gave you the Zombie Love Slave?...me

Who slammed you all with gifs?...me

Who slammed you all with pictures?...me

Who did have the last response when this thread first was closed?...me

Who sent a PM to have it reopened?...me



...The Earl of the Mandingo delivers.

----------


## hoax

> My work here is done!
> 
> TEAM ANGRY GERMAN KID for the win!!! 
> 
> (just don't youtube him, the vids get creepier and creepier!).


Too late dun did it... I will never be the same... All over unreal...




> Oh, I would if I could but I'm at work.
> 
> Used to get through it fine... must be the old age getting to me...


It aight hun the youngins will take care of you..... But I aint changin no depends... well I guess it depends.... how much booze you got.




> Oooh! Oooh!  I can hang!


The real question is can you swing!




> Who gave you the Zombie Love Slave?...me
> 
> Who slammed you all with gifs?...me
> 
> Who slammed you all with pictures?...me
> 
> Who did have the last response when this thread first was closed?...me
> 
> Who sent a PM to have it reopened?...me
> ...


Earl if it were not against my religion I would make a golden calf in your honor!

But baby Jesus would get after me with that Gat and his dinosaur head!!!!

----------


## STORMS

You Lose!





...





I WIN!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

i might just have to take that win away from you

----------


## STORMS

> i might just have to take that win away from you


Oh geez.... Not you again!  :Rage:

----------


## scarface2jz

what do you mean again ? i never left lol

----------


## STORMS

> what do you mean again ? i never left lol


Guess I have to try harder  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

:Good Job:  keep up the good work !

----------


## STORMS

> keep up the good work !


You just won't go away! Stop raining on my parade  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## STORMS

almost funny.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nixer

waits for lena to leave and runs in for the win

----------


## STORMS

> waits for lena to leave and runs in for the win


Don't u know.... I *NEVER* leave  :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

> Don't u know.... I *NEVER* leave


im trying to figure out if thats a threat or a promise  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Ponthieux

Patrick leaps from the woodwork to steal the win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> almost funny....


He is certainly getting closer.

----------


## STORMS

> He is certainly getting closer.


Almost too close for comfort  :Wink: 

Ya'll are all up in my bubble  :Surprised:  I hate that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Almost too close for comfort 
> 
> Ya'll are all up in my bubble  I hate that


 :Tears:   I'll stay out of your bubble.

----------


## STORMS

> I'll stay out of your bubble.


 :Wag of the finger:  Not u sexy.....Just *THEM*  :sploosh:

----------


## Earl

> Earl if it were not against my religion I would make a golden calf in your honor!


Either way that would be unethical.

----------


## STORMS

> Either way that would be unethical.


 :Disbelief:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

This is bullcrap.  I should have won by now.  Love me now or loose me forever!

Mikey

----------


## Earl

> 


 :Confused:

----------


## STORMS

> This is bullcrap.  Love me now or loose me forever!
> 
> Mikey


Wow Mikey...Never knew you felt that way  :Love:   :Hump:   :Shh:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Confuse:   :Weirdface:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> 



Thank you, I feel much better!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Thank you, I feel much better!!!!


Glad I could help  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

got a huge screen cham enclosure for free today, thats winning in my book, so i guess i won ?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

So Hoax is unethical and Lena, like Samara never sleeps (i mean leaves)... so I guess I win?

----------


## Earl

> So Hoax is unethical and Lena, like Samara never sleeps (i mean leaves)... so I guess I win?



No. Lena see's dead people.

----------


## ev477

> No. Lena see's dead people.


So what? It's not that difficult.

 :Dancin' Banana:  For the win.

----------


## hoax

> So Hoax is unethical and Lena, like Samara never sleeps (i mean leaves)... so I guess I win?


Hey Hey Hey...

I might abuse animals steal candy from babies and use people for my own good, BUT I am not unethical...

Just kidding i have never hurt an animal.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not u sexy.....Just *THEM*


Phew...!

Let me just slide in real quick for the win before I have to go outside and battle the elements at work...

Whoosh!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Phew...!
> 
> Let me just slide in real quick for the win before I have to go outside and battle the elements at work...
> 
> Whoosh!


Sidling up to Lena and sitting REALLY close. 

Oh... did she run. Oh well... guess I win!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> So what? It's not that difficult.
> 
>  For the win.


Slippery... oui. 

A winner? Uh - nuh!

 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> Phew...!
> 
> Let me just slide in real quick for the win before I have to go outside and battle the elements at work...
> 
> Whoosh!


.... Hey wonder woman????

I win....

"WOOOOOOSH!"

----------


## scarface2jz

An older, white haired man walked into a jewelry store one Friday evening with a beautiful young gal at his side. He told the jeweler he was looking for a special ring for his girlfriend.

The jeweler looked through his stock and brought out a $5,000 ring.

The old man said, "No, I'd like to see something more 'special'."

At that statement, the jeweler went to his special stock and brought another ring over. "Here's a stunning ring at only $40,000," the jeweler said.

The young lady's eyes sparkled and her whole body trembled with excitement. The old man seeing this said, "We'll take it."

The jeweler asked how payment would be made and the old man stated, "By check. I know you need to make sure my check is good, so I'll write it now and you can call the bank Monday to verify the funds and I'll pick the ring up Monday afternoon," he said.

Monday morning, the jeweler phoned the old man. "There's no money in that account," he said.

"I know," said the old man, "But let me tell you about my weekend!"


that joke is full of win...

----------


## TooManyToys

362 posts in this thread, maybe Lena should get some sleep  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> 362 posts in this thread, maybe Lena should get some sleep


How do you tell the # of posts some one has in a thread? With out counting them one by one.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> How do you tell the # of posts some one has in a thread? With out counting them one by one.


Click on the number of posts on the main page that lists all the threads and it will give you alist of who has posted in the thread and how many times.

Edit:  Hoax: 110   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Edit:  Hoax: 110


Damn Slacker!!!! I need to get a move on and catch up with the super troll!!!

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

:Confused:  WTF????

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> 


Awwww look, it is mr "BYE!!! GOOD"... aka drunken hobo rapper mess.  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> Sidling up to Lena and sitting REALLY close. 
> 
> Oh... did she run. Oh well... guess I win!


I ain't skeerd  :Very Happy:  You can slide a bit closer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

..........



I WIN! :Razz:

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

Earl, Earl, Earl...What are we going to do with you?  :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

Sausage Sausage whos got the Sausage!!!!!

Answer: Every one!!!!!!

I win!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

When a trophy wife falls... a sea kitten gets its wings.

----------


## hoax

> When a trophy wife falls... a sea kitten gets its wings.


HAHA I hate rich skanks

----------


## STORMS

> When a trophy wife falls... a sea kitten gets its wings.


Mmmm.....Sea Kittens  :Hungry:   :Chew:   :Crazy:

----------


## Earl

Slippery when wet.

----------


## STORMS

> Slippery when wet.


Yup  :Razz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> HAHA I hate rich skanks


I know there is one somewhere of Posh Beckham taking a dive, but I cannot find it.

----------


## STORMS

> I know there is one somewhere of Posh Beckham taking a dive, but I cannot find it.


Keep looking  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> I know there is one somewhere of Posh Beckham taking a dive, but I cannot find it.


at least she is a hot rich skank

We must have this falling you speak of!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Slippery when wet.





> Yup


x2!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> x2!


 :Long tongue:   :Hump:   :Pee:   :Sleep:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :sploosh: 

Now THAT should be an out of context... though... I guess it kind of is in context...   :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

I thought it was funny  :Wink:

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

> 


The eyes are creeping me out! Whose face is in the eyes???

 :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Oh its eyes!  the eyes!

----------


## Earl

> The eyes are creeping me out! Whose face is in the eyes???


Some goof from a guitar forum. We raided his myspace and took his pictures, had some fun with photoshop, and ran him off the forum.

The bashing was quite brutal and I doubt the boy has ever recovered.

----------


## STORMS

> Oh its eyes!  the eyes!


they're F'd up aren't they???

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> they're F'd up aren't they???


I think we all are.   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I think we all are.


I think that is being nice about it....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slim

I'm in....and BTW, I win.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm in....and BTW, I win.


No you don't.   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Earl



----------


## Slim

Who, me?

----------


## Earl

> Who, me?


No, it's just a silly picture, totally random.

The guys face photoshopped into it is the dude who built my guitars.

----------


## STORMS

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :Pink Elephant:

----------


## hoax

> I'm in....and BTW, I win.


Its about time.. Se I told you we had fun in here....

Glad you could make it.

Where were you last night????

----------


## Earl



----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Where were you last night????


Stalker!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stalker!!!


Why hello Mr. Spaghetti Kitty.

----------


## hoax

> Stalker!!!


Your just upset because I did not ask where you were last night....

Don't worry if you want that trophy you can come sit on daddies lap and we will talk about it.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Why hello Mr. Spaghetti Kitty.


I am very pro-stalker if the stalker has beer!!!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Your just upset because I did not ask where you were last night....
> 
> Don't worry if you want that trophy you can come sit on daddies lap and we will talk about it.


Hey Papi... so about my trophy?... and just let me know if your legs are getting numb.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Your just upset because I did not ask where you were last night....
> 
> Don't worry if you want that trophy you can come sit on daddies lap and we will talk about it.


That apply to me too? :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Hey Papi... so about my trophy?... and just let me know if your legs are getting numb.


I Like a big hairy man with some meat on his bones.... and no you can not have my trophy.




> That apply to me too?


That is why God gave me two legs... Come on over and sit right down.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That is why God gave me two legs... Come on over and sit right down.


Aw, Bruce and I can share!

----------


## hoax

> Aw, Bruce and I can share!


There is plenty of Sausage to go around.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Ruddy Platinum supporters with their custom Sausage titles!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

Posting from south Carolina, palm trees and 40*... WTF !?!?!? LOL can't wait to do some field herping on my uncles farm !!!l btw 40 is better than the below zero in NY last week, LOL... 

<<<<< on vacation so I guess I win !!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ruddy Platinum supporters with their custom Sausage titles!!!


Haha... I just saw that and I cracked up.

----------


## hoax

> Ruddy Platinum supporters with their custom Sausage titles!!!


Hey Hey Hey now....... I have been saving up my allowance for 6 months and I still had to take a loan out to get that title. I could not think of anything so i just put Sausage..... Feel free to make BPnet friendly suggestions




> Haha... I just saw that and I cracked up.


At least it did its job.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> At least it did its job.


I was two bucks short or right now I would be...

Bruce is a brangaloonie!!!

----------


## hoax

> I was two bucks short or right now I would be...
> 
> Bruce is a brangaloonie!!!


You are a what?????

You should see my Profile page background....

Just go take a look.... the full picture is in my album

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hey Hey Hey now....... I have been saving up my allowance for 6 months and I still had to take a loan out to get that title. I could not think of anything so i just put Sausage..... *Feel free to make BPnet friendly suggestions*



I have very very few family friendly ideas or suggestions.  ....   :Halo and Horns:

----------


## hoax

> I have very very few family friendly ideas or suggestions.  ....


I don't even want to know what you have in mind...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I don't even want to know what you have in mind...


Hey... I'm not the one making my nickname "sausage"

----------


## hoax

> Hey... I'm not the one making my nickname "sausage"


I did not make it sausage either Lena gave it to me... It was a long romantic TXT session with some one I didn't realize who I was talking to.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I kind of wish I had gone at least gold now so I could make up my own title.

----------


## hoax

> I kind of wish I had gone at least gold now so I could make up my own title.


There is always next time....

----------


## SecurityStacey

Man work is dragging... A nice win would help it along....  as well as the thought of going to have a few beers in about... 5 hours....

----------


## hoax

> Man work is dragging... A nice win would help it along....  as well as the thought of going to have a few beers in about... 5 hours....


ummm beer... Since I am at home and all and i have a beer 20 feet from me.....

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ummm beer... Since I am at home and all and i have a beer 20 feet from me.....


Yea well... I'm manning a central station!  Very important stuff!

----------


## hoax

> This has to be the stupidest and best thread at the same time! 
> 
> I win, I win, I win!!!!! And stuffs check into my bra.....baaaaahhhhaaaaahaaaaaaa!!!!


With some of the folks around here that aint much of a deterrent... (if your looking for this post llok at page 1)

----------


## hoax

> Yea well... I'm manning a central station!  Very important stuff!


No one cares about your trains....

----------


## SecurityStacey

> No one cares about your trains....


Tractor Trailers actually (part of it anyways) - something you should be able to get behind!

----------


## hoax

> Tractor Trailers actually (part of it anyways) - something you should be able to get behind!


Anything worth *looking at*?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Anything worth *looking at*?


LOL.

 :Wag of the finger: 

I work for a grocery store, so... we have a lot of food!

----------


## hoax

> LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a grocery store, so... we have a lot of food!


I like food. You got lobster? or some of them big A shrimp?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I like food. You got lobster? or some of them big A shrimp?


Sure do!

Just had one of our specialist nab someone hustling out the door with about $150 or so worth...  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> Sure do!
> 
> Just had one of our specialist nab someone hustling out the door with about $150 or so worth...


can you give me crabs?    :Surprised:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> can you give me crabs?


Can you give me.... huh... I think I was about to get un family friendly there....  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Can you give me.... huh... I think I was about to get un family friendly there....


Like king crab or snow crab... Dirty girl

----------


## scutechute

wow, there's a lot of pages to this thread....that i'm not going to read.


do i win anything?!    :Cool:

----------


## hoax

> wow, there's a lot of pages to this thread....that i'm not going to read.
> 
> 
> do i win anything?!


You have to be the last to post to win... So no you do not!!!!

Now give me what is due to me!!!!!

SAUSAGE!!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You have to be the last to post to win... So no you do not!!!!
> 
> Now give me what is due to me!!!!!
> 
> SAUSAGE!!!!!!


Haha... sausage.

and you called me a dirty girl...  :Wag of the finger: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Slim

I will gladly pay you tomorrow for a hamburger today.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I will gladly pay you tomorrow for a hamburger today.


I was just trying to figure out what to make for dinner.  I think I'll make a hamburger.  Thanks!

----------


## recycling goddess

you two go eat... i'll take the prize!

----------


## Slim

I do not like green eggs and ham

----------


## STORMS

> I do not like green eggs and ham



I do not like them Slim - I - Am  :ROFL:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> wow, there's a lot of pages to this thread....that i'm not going to read.
> 
> 
> do i win anything?!


Hoax left something out... you have to read through all the posts, there will be a skill testing question when you pick up your prize.

Pay special attention to pages 3 - 350, best I can do for a hint.

Now give me my prize. I am very important and have things to do.

Bruce

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I will gladly pay you tomorrow for a hamburger today.


Then what would you do on Tuesday?

----------


## STORMS

> Hoax left something out... you have to read through all the posts, there will be a skill testing question when you pick up your prize.
> 
> Pay special attention to pages 3 - 350, best I can do for a hint.
> 
> Now give me my prize. I am very important and have things to do.
> 
> Bruce


Poor Bruce actually thought that being a Mod now would help his chances in obtaining a win....that's soooo cute! Laughably cute  :ROFL:

----------


## Slim

The most remarkable thing about my mother is that for thirty years she served the family nothing but leftovers. The original meal has never been found.

----------


## STORMS

> The most remarkable thing about my mother is that for thirty years she served the family nothing but leftovers. The original meal has never been found.


So that's what happened to you???  :Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

it is beautiful in florida, 70* out today, saw a baby gator basking on the shoulder of the I95... 

oh BTW the prize for winning was a vacation, so i guess i won ?  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Slim

> So that's what happened to you???


Put me in good standing for eating 23 years worth of Air Force food :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> Put me in good standing for eating 23 years worth of Air Force food


out of all the branches....I thought USAF had the best grub? Not so much, huh?

----------


## Slim

Bad thing is....we do have the best.  I spent a year deployed with the Army...OMG.  Those boys eat stuff that just ain't right.

----------


## STORMS

> Bad thing is....we do have the best.  I spent a year deployed with the Army...OMG.  Those boys eat stuff that just ain't right.


I know both my nephews are currently in Iraq (army) before they were deployed the brought us some of the MRE's - YUCK!!!  :Weirdface:

----------


## Slim

Here's what I love about MRE's and the Army.  You see in the Air Force, we look at the "Do Not Use After" date, and toss them out when they get older than what's recommended.   In the Army, they have some logistics dude look the boxes over and re-certify them for another several YEARS after the "Do Not Use" date.  Now mind you, he doesn't open one of them and eat it...he just looks at the boxes.

----------


## STORMS

> Here's what I love about MRE's and the Army.  You see in the Air Force, we look at the "Do Not Use After" date, and toss them out when they get older than what's recommended.   In the Army, they have some logistics dude look the boxes over and re-certify them for another several YEARS after the "Do Not Use" date.  Now mind you, he doesn't open one of them and eat it...he just looks at the boxes.


 :ROFL: 

Thats somewhat funny and sad all at the same time  :Weirdface:

----------


## dsirkle

> Here's what I love about MRE's and the Army.  You see in the Air Force, we look at the "Do Not Use After" date, and toss them out when they get older than what's recommended.   In the Army, they have some logistics dude look the boxes over and re-certify them for another several YEARS after the "Do Not Use" date.  Now mind you, he doesn't open one of them and eat it...he just looks at the boxes.


I was in the Army from 1969-72. MRE's were not yet invented. We had C-rations. On an Operation Reforger exercise in Germany in 1971 we were issued C-rations that were dated before the Korean War. They had dates like 1948-51. When we were flown here and there by the MAC we would occassionally eat at places like Dover Air Force Base. The Air Force was serving steak and other quality food.  :Salute:  So I win!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Bruce is a Brangaloonie!

----------


## STORMS

> Bruce is a Brangaloonie!


uh..... :Weirdface:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Bruce is a Brangaloonie!


Which is only funny in that I loathe the Holy Family!!!  :Razz: 

And yes, once you called me on it I had to get it done. 

Now like Angelina I shall sit back and dine on a saltine and the fear of others. 

bruce

----------


## STORMS

> Which is only funny in that I loathe the Holy Family!!! 
> 
> And yes, once you called me on it I had to get it done. 
> 
> Now like Angelina I shall sit back and dine on a saltine and the fear of others. 
> 
> bruce


huh? wtf? Brangelina????  :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Which is only funny in that I loathe the Holy Family!!! 
> 
> And yes, once you called me on it I had to get it done. 
> 
> Now like Angelina I shall sit back and dine on a saltine and the fear of others. 
> 
> bruce


 :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 

Had to jump on that one!

----------


## STORMS

> Had to jump on that one!


Jump this!!!  :Hump:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> huh? wtf? Brangelina????


I would have been "is wearing a Phoebe Price headband" but Stacey called me on a comment I made on page 375. I think it started there. But I may have slagged St Angie earlier.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I once saw a really really really fat man in a "sorry Angelina I am happily partnered" shirt. I swear I laughed for like a week over that. 

I have a small brain and I amuse easily.  :Smile:

----------


## STORMS

> I would have been "is wearing a Phoebe Price headband" but Stacey called me on a comment I made on page 375. I think it started there. But I may have slagged St Angie earlier.


Just ignore Stacey  :ROFL: 

She's mine anyway....YOU can't have her  :Razz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Just ignore Stacey 
> 
> She's mine anyway....YOU can't have her


But she is gonna give me a beer. Can I still have that?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Jump this!!!


Absolutely!!





> I would have been "is wearing a Phoebe Price headband" but Stacey called me on a comment I made on page 375. I think it started there. But I may have slagged St Angie earlier.


Oh wow.  I think it should say is wearing a Phoebe Prince headband. That's awesome too.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Awesome!  It's a regular party in here!  w00t!

----------


## STORMS

> Awesome!  It's a regular party in here!  w00t!


always  :Carouse:

----------


## TooManyToys

Lena, any idea how many posts you have in this thread?

----------


## TooManyToys

One day, Maria, a Spanish maid, approached the lady of the house and asked for
a pay raise. The following conversation ensued. 

Wife: "Why do you want a raise?" 

Maria: "Well, Señora, for three reasons. First reason is: I iron better
than you." 

Wife: "Who said?" 

Maria: "Your husband." 

Wife: "Oh? And so what is the second reason?" 

Maria: "The second reason is: I am a much better cook than you." 

Wife: "Nonsense! Who said you can cook better than me?" 

Maria: "Your husband did." 

Wife: "Oh? And now what is the third reason?" 

Maria: "The third reason is: I am a much better lover than you." 

Wife (furiously): "So, did my husband say that, too?" 

Maria: "No, Señora, the gardener did." 

Maria got the raise!

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Lena, any idea how many posts you have in this thread?


384.

Yet once again I weeeeeeeeeeeeen.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 



dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Lena, any idea how many posts you have in this thread?





> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> 384.
> 
> Yet once again I weeeeeeeeeeeeen. 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently TOO many  :Surprised:   :Wink:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

385... but not like we're counting... or slipping ativan into your coffee..

----------


## hoax

> Just ignore Stacey 
> 
> She's mine anyway....YOU can't have her


You can share. There is enough for all of us to go around.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

All of you go to bed already so I can enjoy my prize.

Maddox and I are going to throw knives at it!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You can share. There is enough for all of us to go around.


I'm a popular girl tonight!

----------


## ev477

Not so fast.

I win! and am feeling as cheery as ^her avatar looks  :Carouse:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I said "ALL OF YOU TO BED NOW!!!"

----------


## ev477

I'll sleep when I'm dead!!!

----------


## hoax

> I said "ALL OF YOU TO BED NOW!!!"


Forget you moderator man!!!!





> I'll sleep when I'm dead!!!


Yah




> I'm a popular girl tonight!


Out of context???

----------


## ev477

Yes!!!

----------


## WizzySRT10

You won now I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> You won now I win


Pffft!!  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

I R 1 

Lena R BEAR

----------


## STORMS

> I R 1 
> 
> Lena R BEAR


Shut up Sausage!

----------


## hoax

I R SAUSAGE HEAR ME ROAR  :Taz:

----------


## STORMS

> I R SAUSAGE HEAR ME ROAR


Down boy!

Good Sausage!  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Down boy!
> 
> Good Sausage!


Hey cialis is Da man

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Hey cialis is Da man



What the heck are you drinking? must be some interesting stuff...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Shut up Sausage!



 :sploosh: 





> Hey cialis is Da man


now THERE is an out of context!

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win again  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I win again


And ya lose again.

----------


## WizzySRT10

> And ya lose again.


And now I WIN!!!

----------


## Earl



----------


## Earl

I see you gawking at the thread Wizzy! You trying to ninja up my postwhore digs?

hmmm?  :Crazy:

----------


## hoax

> 


Now I thought my baby Jesus was around a few thousand years ago... Dinosaurs were around a gazillion, million, billion, trillion, years ago.... How did he get a dinosaur head???? And just why is that baby for sale?

----------


## STORMS

> 


Wow... this is just wrong on so many levels  :Weirdface: 

 :Good Job:  good job Earl  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> What the heck are you drinking? must be some interesting stuff...


I do not consume mind altering substances.... I am pure and clean of heart....

Just not in this friggen lifetime 




> Wow... this is just wrong on so many levels 
> 
>  good job Earl


Leave it up to Earl to disgust and demean us all, and we enjoy what he is doing.... What the hell is wrong with you people.... SHEEP.... mmmmmmmm sheeeeeepppp..... what..... I do not know what your talking about, that sheep is a liar.

----------


## Slim

Meanwhile, on a different note....I Win!!!!

----------


## Earl

> Leave it up to Earl to disgust and demean us all, and we enjoy what he is doing.... What the hell is wrong with you people.... SHEEP.... mmmmmmmm sheeeeeepppp..... what..... I do not know what your talking about, that sheep is a liar.

----------


## Earl

> Wow... this is just wrong on so many levels


I haven't begun to defile myself, thank you kindly.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> 


Poor Stains... he is trying to kill them all with his stare for their cruelty...

----------


## hoax

> 


Please fogive me as I am my iPhone. What the heck is that they are trying to give the dog????

Oh and Tom on a side note U R FAIL. <3 £ it

----------


## Slim

> What the heck is that they are trying to give the dog???


Cupcakes.

----------


## hoax

> Cupcakes.


That's just wrong. But you know what feels oh so right... Winning. Winning is like like well nothing compares to winning!  

Mike

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Please fogive me as I am my iPhone. What the heck is that they are trying to give the dog????


A stroke (by not giving him a cupcake).

----------


## TooManyToys

snoring dog post

----------


## SecurityStacey

I think we've reached a new day here at my apartment complex.  Maintenance just came to my apartment because someone has a snake in a couch and they are afraid to try to get it out.  

So they came and got me.  BooYa.

----------


## scarface2jz

What kind of snake was it ?

----------


## STORMS

> What kind of snake was it ?


A trouser snake?

----------


## SecurityStacey

Still working on it.

My neighbors and mine's door is opened so if it starts to come out she can call me - looks to big to be a ball python...  some kind of boa?  Looks to be about 5-6 feet... too dark to see anything else.

----------


## dsirkle

> Still working on it.
> 
> My neighbors and mine's door is opened so if it starts to come out she can call me - looks to big to be a ball python...  some kind of boa?  Looks to be about 5-6 feet... too dark to see anything else.


What color? Retic maybe? Boa pattern?

----------


## hoax

> I think we've reached a new day here at my apartment complex.  Maintenance just came to my apartment because someone has a snake in a couch and they are afraid to try to get it out.  
> 
> So they came and got me.  BooYa.


Sounds like fun.




> Still working on it.
> 
> My neighbors and mine's door is opened so if it starts to come out she can call me - looks to big to be a ball python...  some kind of boa?  Looks to be about 5-6 feet... too dark to see anything else.


Can we get an update?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What color? Retic maybe? Boa pattern?


Ah, I'm not very good at distinguishing snakes - I just know the little I could see didn't look like Stan!

Maybe kind of looked like the head on a RTB?  It looked kind of heavy bodied though - seemed friendly enough... wasn't hissing or anything, just kinda looking at me.  It was just kinda under a ledge so I couldn't get a good idea with the flashlight.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I think we've reached a new day here at my apartment complex.  Maintenance just came to my apartment because someone has a snake in a couch and they are afraid to try to get it out.  
> 
> So they came and got me.  BooYa.


Finders Keepers!!!

EDIT: I once found one of my snakes in my laundry room and my first thought was `FREE SNAKE!!!`

----------


## Slim

Stacey,  go thaw a rat and see if you can get it to come out.  Most big constrictors are always hungery from what I've read.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Finders Keepers!!!
> 
> EDIT: I once found one of my snakes in my laundry room and my first thought was `FREE SNAKE!!!`


LOL - that is what I thought!  I'm like... looking around to see what I could keep it in until I could get it a permanent home...  :Razz: 






> Stacey,  go thaw a rat and see if you can get it to come out.  Most big constrictors are always hungery from what I've read.


I thought I read that - they arne't like my python, huh?  Should I get like... a box or something and put a rat in there or just out in the open?

----------


## Slim

I would try the box thing first...just put it in a box laying on it's side, and clear out far enough to give the snake some room.

Edit: Heading out to do some shopping....keep us posted and let us know how it turns out.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I would try the box thing first...just put it in a box laying on it's side, and clear out far enough to give the snake some room.



My caution would be... are you willing to move a BCI in feed mode if that is what it turns out to be... or a blood python.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright, a rat is thawing as we speak!

Hey - this is the most "real" information that has been in this thread for a long time!  If I'm gonna postwhore I might as well get something done too  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

And don't I feel special that are two newest mods are taking such an interest in my problem! 

 :Fest:

----------


## Slim

> My caution would be... are you willing to move a BCI in feed mode if that is what it turns out to be... or a blood python.


That's a good point, but if the box is managable, you should be able to move the snake.   

Do you have a king size pillow case handy?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> My caution would be... are you willing to move a BCI in feed mode if that is what it turns out to be... or a blood python.


So... no rat.  The only snake I've ever handled is my ball python.  I don't know anyone else around here that knows snakes and the maintenance guys will only bring the snake out dead (that was their plan before they got me) so bare with me!




> That's a good point, but if the box is managable, you should be able to move the snake.   
> 
> Do you have a king size pillow case handy?


I do...

What if I put like a plastic storage box and then can put the top on it?  Would that work?

----------


## SecurityStacey

This seemed less complicated when I posted in the "last to post wins" thread instead of making a thread about it in the "real" forum...

----------


## SecurityStacey

Oh yea.

And I win.

----------


## hoax

Right on Hun! This exciting stuff get us pictures of your new friend.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

You probably can move it... but a really really big snake... since you haven`t seen it and do not know what species it is... may be hard to even manoevoeuroeir (HOW DO I SPELL THAT WORD ALREADY!!!).

Just be really cautious. You do not know the snake, the species, the temperment, the feeding response... you could end up getting the snake into feed mode, having it NOT come out, and then the situation is even more complicated. OR you have a snake (strong when they hunt) grab a rat and then dart back into the couch.

Sorry. The devil loves it when I advocate for him.

There is no way to get it out of the couch without having to do this?

EDIT: I think you should just build an enclosure around the couch and use it as cage furniture. There problem solved. You can thank me by not posting again and letting me  take the win!

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> may be hard to even manoevoeuroeir (HOW DO I SPELL THAT WORD ALREADY!!!).


I spell it "shift".  :Razz: 

And just to reiterate what Bruce said - you do know if this is a constrictor or a hot don't ya? Don't want ya getting hurt on us now.  :Embarassed: 

Would they let you gut the couch to get a better look?


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I spell it "shift". 
> 
> And just to reiterate what Bruce said - you do know if this is a constrictor or a hot don't ya? Don't want ya getting hurt on us now. 
> 
> Would they let you gut the couch to get a better look?
> ...


This is true. Please don't go off getting hurt....

Oh and do not become one of those who hoard snakes.

----------


## SecurityStacey

The story doesn't have a happy ending, I'm afraid.

 :Heartbreaker:   :Tears: 

Thanks all for the advice and for trying to help, unfortantely ignorance is going to go ahead and reign supreme and there is another dead snake in the world.

 :No: 

I'm pretty disheartened here.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

:Tears: I am so sorry to hear that. Even with supports people just cannot figure it out.  :Sad: 

At least you were there to offer help, sadly they did not take it. So sad...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I am so sorry to hear that. Even with supports people just cannot figure it out. 
> 
> At least you were there to offer help, sadly they did not take it. So sad...



They called animal control - who came and tried to pull it out with a hook - but since it was wrapped up in the couch they were hurting it.  It struck at one of them and they decided it was a dangerous wild animal and that it wasn't safe to take it out alive.

----------


## dr del

Aww.  :Sad: 

What type was it in the end?

I had to gut one of my landlords chairs once to get a florida king out of one of the arms. To his credit he didn't complain.


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Aww. 
> 
> What type was it in the end?
> 
> I had to gut one of my landlords chairs once to get a florida king out of one of the arms. To his credit he didn't complain.
> 
> 
> dr del


I'm still not sure.  It looked like an RTB - but I don't know how many look like that - that is just the one I'm familar with.  

I was arguing about them killing it so they made me leave before they had it all the way out.

I wish I could have gut the couch - the lady is the one that called animal control and said that the snake was going to try to kill her and she wanted it out.

Poor snake.

EDIT: I tried to tell them it wasn't wild - I live in western NY where it is like 10 degrees out - we don't have snakes in the wild that big that live outside.

----------


## hoax

> The story doesn't have a happy ending, I'm afraid.
> 
>  
> 
> Thanks all for the advice and for trying to help, unfortunately ignorance is going to go ahead and reign supreme and there is another dead snake in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty disheartened here.





> They called animal control - who came and tried to pull it out with a hook - but since it was wrapped up in the couch they were hurting it.  It struck at one of them and they decided it was a dangerous wild animal and that it wasn't safe to take it out alive.





> I'm still not sure.  It looked like an RTB - but I don't know how many look like that - that is just the one I'm familar with.  
> 
> I was arguing about them killing it so they made me leave before they had it all the way out.
> 
> I wish I could have gut the couch - the lady is the one that called animal control and said that the snake was going to try to kill her and she wanted it out.
> 
> Poor snake.
> 
> EDIT: I tried to tell them it wasn't wild - I live in western NY where it is like 10 degrees out - we don't have snakes in the wild that big that live outside.


I am sorry Hun. I can imagine how you feel, I got all excited and I am not even there. Sucks people are stupid.

Mike

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I am sorry Hun. I can imagine how you feel, I got all excited and I am not even there. Sucks people are stupid.
> 
> Mike


Thanks.

I got really excited - especially when I thought it might be a boa because I've been reading a lot about them with the hopes of getting one in a couple months (which the only reason I knew vaguely what an RTB looks like).

I wonder who's snake it is, we had most of the buliding lookin in at what was going on - I really hope it wasn't one of theirs and they just wouldn't admit it.

----------


## hoax

> Thanks.
> 
> I got really excited - especially when I thought it might be a boa because I've been reading a lot about them with the hopes of getting one in a couple months (which the only reason I knew vaguely what an RTB looks like).
> 
> I wonder who's snake it is, we had most of the buliding lookin in at what was going on - I really hope it wasn't one of theirs and they just wouldn't admit it.


I don't know where you live but it must have been from the complex...

I would think that if it came from across the street or something like that some one would have seen it.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I don't know where you live but it must have been from the complex...
> 
> I would think that if it came from across the street or something like that some one would have seen it.


I live in an apartment complex that is like... two big half with a courtyard in the middle - and farm land around it.  Had to come from one of the sides of the half circle... we have a clause in our lease though that we have to report all animals we bring into the apartments - if we are caught with animals we didn't report the will increase our rent by 50% (which is a pretty hefty increase - I think that's worse than being kicked out) and they said no one else listed a snake as one of their animals.  So I'm wondering if they never reported it and didn't want an increase in rent so they wouldn't speak up.  I hope not.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

That is awful.

I was going to say the least they could have done is phoned animal control.

When the police are the ones doing the shooting then it does not leave many options does it? 

So sad... and angering... and pointless... and disheartening.

----------


## hoax

...  :Beer:   :Beer:  come sit on my lap and have a drink with me Hun...

 :Beer:  Here is yours Bruce there is room for you on my lap too.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> ...   come sit on my lap and have a drink with me Hun...
> 
>  Here is yours Bruce there is room for you on my lap too.



 :Carouse: 

PS. I love sharing your lap with Bruce!   :Clap:

----------


## hoax

> PS. I love sharing your lap with Bruce!


There is just something about cuddling with a big hairy herper....

----------


## SecurityStacey

> There is just something about cuddling with a big hairy herper....


Sure is!   :Good Job: 


Aw... just realized you weren't sausage anymore!

----------


## hoax

> PS. I love sharing your lap with Bruce!





> Sure is!  
> 
> 
> Aw... just realized you weren't sausage anymore!


It did not take long I only did it about 5 min ago

Mike

----------


## WizzySRT10

Mike you're a nut! 


Stacey I know my Apartment doesn't include any caged animal as a pet. But my landlord does know I have my snakes.

----------


## hoax

I rent a house. The only thing that my landlord knows of are my dogs.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I rent a house. The only thing that my landlord knows of are my dogs.


And you are a sausage again!

----------


## scarface2jz

I feel bad for that snake that was caught in the couch, ironic that they senselessly killed it cuz they thought it was a senseless killer... I hate ignorance

On a lighter more violent note...
Went to a shooting range in Florida today and had some fun with a fully automatic M16, and 9mm handgun... Fun fun... I've never felt more American hahahaha... 
I guess I win

----------


## hoax

> And you are a sausage again!


Did I kick a Goal!!!!!???????
                       -Jason Ellis

Mike

----------


## Slim

Stacey, just got caught up after spending the day running around.  Sorry to hear about the couch snake.  You gave it a shot, and we all appreciate it.  Much like the rest of life, these things don't always work out the want.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey, just got caught up after spending the day running around.  Sorry to hear about the couch snake.  You gave it a shot, and we all appreciate it.  Much like the rest of life, these things don't always work out the want.


Ah thanks.  Yea, was a bit of a damper.  But what can you do?



But lets not dwell! Didn't mean to bring a damper to the last to post thread!

----------


## Slim

Hell, it's all good.  You probably had more response in this thread than you would have in the regular forms.

Annnnnnnnnd, I win!

----------


## hoax

> Hell, it's all good.  You probably had more response in this thread than you would have in the regular forms.
> 
> Annnnnnnnnd, I win!


What the hell have I created....

Oh and no you are not winning. I am....

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hell, it's all good.  You probably had more response in this thread than you would have in the regular forms.
> 
> Annnnnnnnnd, I win!





> What the hell have I created....
> 
> Oh and no you are not winning. I am....


Wrong boys.  The chickie takes the win.

----------


## hoax

> Wrong boys.  The chickie takes the win.


your takin somethin but it aint a win....

FAIL

I R 1

----------


## SecurityStacey

> your takin somethin but it aint a win....


Are you flirting with me?   :Wuv:

----------


## hoax

> Are you flirting with me?


It is what you take it as....  :Wink:  

OK maybe I flirt a little.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> It is what you take it as....  
> 
> OK maybe I flirt a little.


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 

I won't take it too seriously... ya invited Bruce to sit on your lap too.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Wrong boys.  The chickie takes the win.


Looking for your prize?

Too bad. Sooooooooo sad.

----------


## hoax

> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice. 
> 
> I won't take it too seriously... ya invited Bruce to sit on your lap too.


99% of the words that come out of my mouth are dripping with sarcasm... it is your job to decide if I am being serious or sarcastic.  :Wink:   :Taz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Looking for your prize?
> 
> Too bad. Sooooooooo sad.


Haha... that's so cute!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> 99% of the words that come out of my mouth are dripping with sarcasm... it is your job to decide if I am being serious or sarcastic.


Excuse me. Still in the room!

----------


## SecurityStacey

A precious little girl walks into a pet shop and asks, in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, 'Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?'

As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that he's on her level and asks, 'Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a thoft and fuwwy bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?'

She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice, 'I don't think my python weally gives a damn.'

----------


## hoax

> Excuse me. Still in the room!


Who is to say I'm not shooting down Stacy... (I'm not...)




> A precious little girl walks into a pet shop and asks, in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, 'Excuthe me, mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?'
> 
> As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that he's on her level and asks, 'Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a thoft and fuwwy bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?'
> 
> She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice, 'I don't think my python weally gives a damn.'


 :sploosh: 

That is the cutest joke ever, on this page.  :Wink:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

A peanut and a chicken are walking down the street. 

The peanut looks at the chicken and says..

"This is the stupidest joke I have ever been in."

B <--- still the real deal

----------


## hoax

> A peanut and a chicken are walking down the street. 
> 
> The peanut looks at the chicken and says..
> 
> "This is the stupidest joke I have ever been in."
> 
> B <--- still the real deal


You need to learn to deal in the real...

----------


## SecurityStacey

Ah, its so sad that I'm just a registered user.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Mike just has too much money!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Ah, its so sad that I'm just a registered user.


Hell I'm not even a silver supporter.

----------


## hoax

I have too much money because I am of the greedy that all i care about is money and prodicing a company that has profit! I am EVIL EVIL I TELL YOU!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I AM EVIL GIMME MONEY WHILE I EAT BABIES AND PUNCH LITTLE KIDS!!!!!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I have too much money because I am of the greedy that all i care about is money and prodicing a company that has profit! I am EVIL EVIL I TELL YOU!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I AM EVIL GIMME MONEY WHILE I EAT BABIES AND PUNCH LITTLE KIDS!!!!!



You need some help!!!!

----------


## hoax

> You need some help!!!!


That is a matter of opinion. I happen to think eating babies and punching children while keeping the poor people poor by making my self independently wealthy is the way to go.

As long as we have class separation I do not need the surf coming to me in my palace on the hill and bothering me with their complaints of hunger.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Wow that's cruel!

----------


## SecurityStacey

....

......


...........



.....................




..................................



....................................................




I Win!

----------


## WizzySRT10

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm getting paid to win right now.  Beat that.   :Very Happy:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I'm getting paid to win right now.  Beat that.


I get paid to sleep, eat, and read so  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I get paid to sleep, eat, and read so


I get paid to sleep sometimes too... just don't tell my boss.

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I get paid to sleep sometimes too... just don't tell my boss.



My office window view changes even.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> My office window view changes even.


What do you do?

----------


## WizzySRT10

> What do you do?



Work for a major railroad as a conductor.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Work for a major railroad as a conductor.


Its probably your train that always blocks me when I'm trying to drive back to my central station.  

 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## WizzySRT10

And I could say I'm something else LOL

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Its probably your train that always blocks me when I'm trying to drive back to my central station.


Nope I live in Nebraska and I don't go to NY and I work in Frieght not passenger trains. Id throw someone off the train.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> And I could say I'm something else LOL


Naughty boy.  Tsk Tsk...   :Good Job: 

And it is a freight train.  Loaded with Schneider.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I still win! I'm even chatting in a yahoo chat room, posting on another forum and looking at other stuff... I ROCK!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I still win! I'm even chatting in a yahoo chat room, posting on another forum and looking at other stuff... I ROCK!!!


HA!

I'm on here - processing alarms, writing some reports, answering phones, double checking armed panels,.... blah blah blah... normal central station stuff.   :Good Job:   It's good to keep busy!

You're a rock?

----------


## WizzySRT10

No!!! I can multi task very well though  :Razz:  I can talk and piss someone off at the same time too

----------


## SecurityStacey

> No!!! I can multi task very well though  *I can talk and piss someone off at the same time too*


I didn't know there was any other way to talk.   :Weirdface:

----------


## WizzySRT10

Good point!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Whoops. Got busy here. But I'm back for the win!

----------


## WizzySRT10

I was lurking for the win  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm awesome... for the win!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I'm awesome... for the win!


I'm watching you... and you lost  :Razz:

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm still winning!!!!

----------


## hoax

> I'm still winning!!!!


And now you are losing...... you should be use to this feeling....

----------


## Slim

Stacey ans Wizzy had to sleep some time....and I win!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Stacey ans Wizzy had to sleep some time....and I win!


What did I miss *rubbing sleep from eyes*

Oh I see that I win.

----------


## hoax

OK I need Earl or Bruce or some one with the capacity to teach me how to load vids.

I found this really cool YouTube vid but I can not get it embeded on here....

Here is the embedding code...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J23LnbR2uqc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J23LnbR2uqc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I tried to do it myself but instead of preview I hit submit and now we have this disaster!!!!!!

 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

You don't want to mess with that HTML schtuff on the board - I'm pretty sure it is disabled for security reasons?

However just using the url works fine - it was in the box marked url to the right of the video as well as well.  :Good Job: 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J23LnbR2uqc

YouTube - POWERISER EXTREME 

 see?


dr del

----------

_hoax_ (01-25-2009)

----------


## hoax

> Hi,
> 
> You don't want to mess with that HTML schtuff on the board - I'm pretty sure it is disabled for security reasons?
> 
> However just using the url works fine - it was in the box marked url to the right of the video as well as well. 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=J23LnbR2uqc
> 
> YouTube - POWERISER EXTREME 
> ...


Thanks for the input

Do you have to do it as an [IMG][/IMG] or is there another way to do it? I would think if you did it as anything else it would not work.

You win and help all at the same time.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

No you don't need to put any tags round it at all.  :Smile: 

The board automatically detects web links and inserts the url tags round them. :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Hi,
> 
> No you don't need to put any tags round it at all. 
> 
> The board automatically detects web links and inserts the url tags round them.
> 
> 
> dr del


Sweet!!!!

Thanks bud really appreciate the help.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey ans Wizzy had to sleep some time....and I win!



Curses!  






> What did I miss *rubbing sleep from eyes*
> 
> Oh I see that I win.



Aw, I bet that was cute!





> OK I need Earl or Bruce or some one with the capacity to teach me how to load vids.


Aw, I wasn't here for you in your time of need!

----------


## TooManyToys

> Hi,
> 
> No you don't need to put any tags round it at all. 
> 
> The board automatically detects web links and inserts the url tags round them.
> 
> 
> dr del


Did you change your mind about hotlinking?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Did you change your mind about hotlinking?


It's because youtube is made for hosting videos.  Hotlinking steals bandwidth from the site you take the pics from - that is why you can't do it.  Youtube is there for hosting videos.

----------


## dr del

Err..

We have always allowed youtube video's to be posted - along with images from photobucket, imageshack, imageuploads and other sites whose TOS allow hotlinking.

What we do not allow is stealing the bandwidth from other sites who have not agreed to it - Thats why, when anyone posts a link, muggins here has to cut back to the base site to find out what kind of site it is and what it allows or forbids. I also have to try and find out who owns it in case it is the person who made the post on here.

I do not always get that right but I do always try.

Hope that makes it a little clearer.

Unlike the noble swan I paddle like buggery both above and below the waterline.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------

_Bruce Whitehead_ (01-26-2009),TooManyToys (01-25-2009)

----------


## TooManyToys

> It's because youtube is made for hosting videos.  Hotlinking steals bandwidth from the site you take the pics from - that is why you can't do it.  Youtube is there for hosting videos.


I realize that, just wasn't clear on what Derek considered acceptable

----------


## dr del

Hi,

If it comes from your personal site or a hosting site - it's fine. 

If you have express permission from the owner of the site it is hosted on then it is fine but you will need to tell us that as it is not the kind of thing we could be expected to know.

If it doesn't or you don't then it probably isn't. If there is a site or link your not sure of you can send it to any member of staff and ask their opinion.

And it's not me personally - I just go by the rules of the site as they are explained to me.


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Hi,
> 
> If it comes from your personal site or a hosting site - it's fine. 
> 
> If you have express permission from the owner of the site it is hosted on then it is fine but you will need to tell us that as it is not the kind of thing we could be expected to know.
> 
> If it doesn't or you don't then it probably isn't. If there is a site or link your not sure of you can send it to any member of staff and ask their opinion.
> 
> And it's not me personally - I just go by the rules of the site as they are explained to me.
> ...


Show em the pimp hand Dr. Del!!!!

By the way pimp this...... I'm winning

Mike

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Show em the pimp hand Dr. Del!!!!
> 
> By the way pimp this...... I'm winning
> 
> Mike


Mornin Mike!

----------


## hoax

> Mornin Mike!


Good morning beautiful....

U R FAIL

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Good morning beautiful....
> 
> U R FAIL


Talk about a mixed message mister!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

> Hi,
> 
> If it comes from your personal site or a hosting site - it's fine. 
> 
> If you have express permission from the owner of the site it is hosted on then it is fine but you will need to tell us that as it is not the kind of thing we could be expected to know.
> 
> If it doesn't or you don't then it probably isn't. If there is a site or link your not sure of you can send it to any member of staff and ask their opinion.
> 
> And it's not me personally - I just go by the rules of the site as they are explained to me.
> ...


And to think I've been looking up to you as the Keeper Of All Rules  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Talk about a mixed message mister!


I am sorry.

Good morning beautiful...

I win!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I am sorry.
> 
> Good morning beautiful...
> 
> I win!


 :sploosh: 

You're funny.

But I still win.

----------


## TooManyToys

No, I win
It's a simple as that

----------


## hoax

> You're funny.
> 
> But I still win.


Me and Lena had this conversation the other night. 

I am so darn popular because I am so darn funny.

They don't call me Sausage because I'm lame!




> No, I win
> It's a simple as that


If it were that simple you would still be winning but now you are losing so I don't know what to tell you.

Thanks
Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Me and Lena had this conversation the other night. 
> 
> I am so darn popular because I am so darn funny.
> 
> They don't call me Sausage because I'm lame!



Oh... I've heard why they call you sausage....    :Wuv:

----------


## STORMS

> Me and Lena had this conversation the other night. 
> 
> I am so darn popular because I am so darn funny.
> 
> They don't call me Sausage because I'm lame!
> 
> 
> 
> If it were that simple you would still be winning but now you are losing so I don't know what to tell you.
> ...


Sit Sausage!

Good Boy!

 :Cool:

----------


## hoax

> Oh... I've heard why they call you sausage....


Because I look like 50 Lbs of Lard in a 10Lb sack!!!




> Sit Sausage!
> 
> Good Boy!



Ohhhh you know just how to be all dominant and stuff.

Now I want to talk about junks and stuffs.


Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sit Sausage!
> 
> Good Boy!


I do love the way you talk to the boys.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> SecurityStacey  394 
> lenastorms  391



 :Wag of the finger:  You're falling behind....  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

i only got like 175 I am slackin!!!!

Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> i only got like 175 I am slackin!!!!
> 
> Sausage


I think it is signing your posts "Sausage" that really cracks me up.

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Oh... I've heard why they call you sausage....



I know why they call him sausage but I don't realy want him to cry about telling the truth and letting his lil secret out.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Look I win!!! And soon to go to work and let the kiddies play while the professionals go earn money  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Look I win!!! And soon to go to work and let the kiddies play while the professionals go earn money


Didn't know you were a "professional", what kind of professional works this late at night....  :Weirdface:   :sploosh:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Didn't know you were a "professional", what kind of professional works this late at night....


Well when the phone rings I make about $250 just off the bat and over time after 8 hours then it's .52 cents a min. Well the other side of it I'll be sleeping while I'm getting paid  :Very Happy: .

----------


## STORMS

> I do love the way you talk to the boys.


as long as they listen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well when the phone rings I make about $250 just off the bat and over time after 8 hours then it's .52 cents a min. Well the other side of it I'll be sleeping while I'm getting paid .


I know a professional that makes that kind of money for a call... she spends much of her time working on her back too... 

 :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> as long as they listen


Who wouldn't listen to you.   :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Didn't know you were a "professional", what kind of professional works this late at night....


Some one lied to the poor boy....




> Well when the phone rings I make about $250 just off the bat and over time after 8 hours then it's .52 cents a min. Well the other side of it I'll be sleeping while I'm getting paid .


That does not make you professional that makes you union...


Thank you for the kind words on my win

Sausage

----------


## WizzySRT10

> as long as they listen



I don't listen to women unless it's HARDER HARDER!!!!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> That does not make you professional that makes you union...
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words on my win
> 
> Sausage



Union professional same thing  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I don't listen to women unless it's HARDER HARDER!!!!


Probably don't get to hear it often with that attitude, huh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_STORMS_ (01-26-2009)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Probably don't get to hear it often with that attitude, huh?



Ouch that was a low blow  :Sad:

----------


## hoax

> Union professional same thing


Unions are the down fall of man kind alont with pornography and refer.

Bad stuff all bad.... bad..... bad....

Ohhhh so baaaaadddd.....

Wait what...

Sausage

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Unions are the down fall of man kind alont with pornography and refer.
> 
> Bad stuff all bad.... bad..... bad....
> 
> Ohhhh so baaaaadddd.....
> 
> Wait what...
> 
> Sausage


What's wrong with Pornography and refer?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Unions are the down fall of man kind alont with pornography and refer.
> 
> Bad stuff all bad.... bad..... bad....
> 
> Ohhhh so baaaaadddd.....
> 
> Wait what...
> 
> Sausage


Did you just say porn was bad?

----------


## STORMS

> I don't listen to women unless it's HARDER HARDER!!!!


:Biting my tongue: 

I'm going to let that go, and (try) not be mean.... I wouldn't want to make anyone cry  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

*Edit - THANKS STACEY!!!!!  :sploosh:   :Good Job:   :Very Happy:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> :Biting my tongue: 
> 
> I'm going to let that go, and (try) not be mean.... I wouldn't want to make anyone cry



Easy!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> :Biting my tongue: 
> 
> I'm going to let that go, and (try) not be mean.... I wouldn't want to make anyone cry


Haha... oh.  You are the bestest.  And the thought of you making boys cry just made my night.   :ROFL:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Haha... oh.  You are the bestest.  And the thought of you making boys cry just made my night.


I haven't cried yet.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Well boys and girls I'm gonna go to work!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I think I should see about changing my screenname to just Stacey.

----------


## STORMS

> I haven't cried yet.


You will  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

Lena has made me cry more times than I care to admit...




> Probably don't get to hear it often with that attitude, huh?


That was genius Hun!!!!




> Ouch that was a low blow


I think she was dead on my friend....

Sausage!!!


P.S. I do not think anything is really all that bad as long as it is used in moderation.... And unions just cant be small enough for me to stomach....

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That was genius Hun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was dead on my friend....
> 
> Sausage!!!




Why thank you.  

and now the sausage has exclamation marks.  Awesome.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Ouch that was a low blow


In the context it was being referred to... the joke just writes itself.

But there was a chicken and a peanut walking down the street...

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> I know why they call him sausage but I don't realy want him to cry about telling the truth and letting his lil secret out.


Liz Taylor fingers?

----------


## hoax

> Liz Taylor fingers?


You change that to Liv Tyler fingers and we got a friggen deal...

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> You change that to Liv Tyler fingers and we got a friggen deal...


We may need to get Liv's permission. I'll email her and get back to you...  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> We may need to get Liv's permission. I'll email her and get back to you...



Tell her I am going to need to have high level "talks" with her and Stacy and Lena

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Salad Fingers

----------


## SecurityStacey

*shudder*

Man that thing creeps me out.

----------


## Earl

Mr. Fingers is an honorable man, he likes to touch things.


...spoons for instance.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Gives me nightmares. Ick.

----------


## Earl

Pay close attention to this one....


YouTube - FOX - Obama's Enjoy Fisting Each Other


 :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Pay close attention to this one....


Oh my, that is more than I needed to know.   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Earl

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/356699...ghost_footage/

----------


## SecurityStacey

> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/356699...ghost_footage/


I know I really don't want to watch that.

And I probably will anyways.

----------


## Earl

> I know I really don't want to watch that.
> 
> And I probably will anyways.


Oh it's a bunch of rubbish anyway but it's kinda funky.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Oh it's a bunch of rubbish anyway but it's kinda funky.


Rubbish yes... still freaks me out.  Especially when I'm walking through empty warehouses at 2am in the morning with just a flashlight.

Edit: Alright, that one was rubbish  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

You wanna know what is really scary?  Me singing this song for hours at work, which I do sometimes just to annoy my boss.

YouTube - Kenya

----------


## Earl

> Rubbish yes... still freaks me out.  Especially when I'm walking through empty warehouses at 2am in the morning with just a flashlight.
> 
> Edit: Alright, that one was rubbish


In a postwhore thread one must be willing to go the extra mile, take one for the team, and be willing to sacrifice not only life and limb but sanity as well.

This is our mission! Hoorah!

----------


## hoax

> Rubbish yes... still freaks me out.  Especially when I'm walking through empty warehouses at 2am in the morning with just a flashlight.


I will come hold your hand.... We will skip gaylee (is that a word???) through the warehouse singing about sunshine and happy days.

You can hold the Sausage and all will be well in the world...

Sausage!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I will come hold your hand.... We will skip gaylee (is that a word???) through the warehouse singing about sunshine and happy days.
> 
> *You can hold the Sausage and all will be well in the world...*
> 
> Sausage!!!


 :sploosh: 

That post had so much win in it.

(not enough to win... but win nonetheless)

----------


## hoax

> You wanna know what is really scary?  Me singing this song for hours at work, which I do sometimes just to annoy my boss.
> 
> YouTube - Kenya


That is darn beautiful, it must have been cobbled together by the Dinasour Jesus himself!!!

Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That is darn beautiful, it must have been cobbled together by the Dinasour Jesus himself!!!
> 
> Sausage


You should hear me sing it.  And I dance too.

----------


## hoax

Has any one else heard this song? Does any one like it? This is quite possibly one of the worst songs in existence.... I would rather listen to some Rick Roll..

KT Tunstall

Horse and the Cherry Tree

----------


## hoax

> You should hear me sing it.  And I dance too.


YOU MUST POST THIS!!!!!!

Your adoring fans demand it!!!!!

Sausage!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Has any one else heard this song? Does any one like it? This is quite possibly one of the worst songs in existence.... I would rather listen to some Rick Roll..
> 
> KT Tunstall
> 
> Horse and the Cherry Tree


"No, no no no, no no no I said,
No no, you're not the one for me"

LOL



EDIT: going to change my truck's oil - wish me luck and that I dont' freeze to death!

and you don't want a video of the singing/dancing... its not pretty.

----------


## Slim

Damn, I spend a day with the GF, and I miss 5 pages of stuff...

----------


## Earl

> That is darn beautiful, it must have been cobbled together by the Dinasour Jesus himself!!!
> 
> Sausage


Tell us all about the sausage hoax? Is it spicey and juicy? Long and linky?

We require informations.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I forgot my gloves... jumped back on really quick to take the win before braving the cold again!

----------


## Earl

> I forgot my gloves... jumped back on really quick to take the win before braving the cold again!


You big sissy! Grow some guts and brave that weather. 

Bunch of Mary's around here... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

> "No, no no no, no no no I said,
> No no, you're not the one for me"
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: going to change my truck's oil - wish me luck and that I dont' freeze to death!
> 
> and you don't want a video of the singing/dancing... its not pretty.


A) that is wrong and disturbing...

B) yes I do wanna see you sing and dance we will be entertained for days!!!!

----------


## Earl

Sausage?

----------


## hoax

> Damn, I spend a day with the GF, and I miss 5 pages of stuff...


Get internet on the laptop and take it with you every where you go that way you dont have that problem.




> Tell us all about the sausage hoax? Is it spicey and juicy? Long and linky?
> 
> We require informations.


I am everything you ever dreamed I could be!!!




> I forgot my gloves... jumped back on really quick to take the win before braving the cold again!


GET TO WORK SLACKER!!!!




> You big sissy! Grow some guts and brave that weather. 
> 
> Bunch of Mary's around here...


Tell me about it Earl I been trying to whip these Nancy's into shape for months!







 :ROFL:  I win  :ROFL: 

Don't  :Tears:

----------


## Earl

Let that response be a lesson to you all! THAT is how you roll! 

I fear many of you wannabe's will never survive the fall down the rabbit hole.

----------


## hoax

> Let that response be a lesson to you all! THAT is how you roll! 
> 
> I fear many of you wannabe's will never survive the fall down the rabbit hole.


I assume you mean the delicious win? With the eloquent waxing of the English language?

That is how the great Sausage rolls!

Sausage.

----------


## Earl

> That is how the great Sausage rolls!


Or gets stuffed into hog casing! 

Either way it doesn't matter.

----------


## hoax

> Or gets stuffed into hog casing! 
> 
> Either way it doesn't matter.


Ill stuff your hog casing....

Wait...

Sausage!!!

----------


## Earl

> Ill stuff your hog casing....
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Sausage!!!


I'll kill ya man! Burn down your house and all that stuff. 

...basically I'll kill ya. ok?

----------


## Slim

> Ill stuff your hog casing....


Whoa Dude!  That was almost Freudian....




> ...basically I'll kill ya.


Now here's a game I'm good at...

----------


## Earl

Take a little trip and see....take a little trip with me!

----------


## hoax

> I'll kill ya man! Burn down your house and all that stuff. 
> 
> ...basically I'll kill ya. ok?


Whoa buddy I thought we were all friends here. I make one mention of a sausage stuffing your casing and you bust out with the fits of anger and such......

It is good to be home!

----------


## Slim

> Take a little trip and see....take a little trip with me!


No more trips for me....

Saudi x 6
Qatar x 4
Kuwait x 2
Iraq x 2
Somalia x 1
Bosnia x 1
Afghanistan x 1

were plenty enough for me  :Wink:

----------


## Slim

> It is good to be home!


YES it is....

----------


## Earl

> Whoa buddy I thought we were all friends here. I make one mention of a sausage stuffing your casing and you bust out with the fits of anger and such......
> 
> It is good to be home!


No man...work it....!


_Oh, I see a man at the back
As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun
And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her
'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one_

_And the man at the back said
Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz_

 :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ill stuff your hog casing....
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Sausage!!!


This thread went to a strange and scary place.

On a side note - my truck is washed, gassed up, oil changed and fuel filter changed.  BooYa.

----------


## Slim

> On a side note - my truck is washed, gassed up, oil changed and fuel filter changed.  BooYa.


Cool, now that Stacey is back and can keep an eye on Hoax and Earl, I can go get some lunch....Taco Bell Baby!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Cool, now that Stacey is back and can keep an eye on Hoax and Earl, I can go get some lunch....Taco Bell Baby!!!


I got em, I got em... oh yea... _i got em...._ :Wuv:

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Free Bird Devils Rejects

----------


## SecurityStacey

In college I was a staff writer for the paper and I got assigned writing a movie reivew of devils rejects... It was like... they killed some people...

----------


## Earl

> In college I was a staff writer for the paper and I got assigned writing a movie reivew of devils rejects... It was like... they killed some people...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Has any one else heard this song? Does any one like it? This is quite possibly one of the worst songs in existence.... I would rather listen to some Rick Roll..
> 
> KT Tunstall
> 
> Horse and the Cherry Tree



 :Ohmygod: 

Great. Just GREAT.  Now that crappy song is stuck in my head!

----------


## hoax

> No man...work it....!
> 
> 
> _Oh, I see a man at the back
> As a matter of fact his eyes are red as the sun
> And a girl in the corner let no one ignore her
> 'Cause she thinks she's the passionate one_
> 
> _And the man at the back said
> Everyone attack and it turned into a ballroom blitz_


BALLROOM BLITZ dun da dun da dun BALLROOM BLITZ dun da dun da dun 

AIR GUITAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sausage




> This thread went to a strange and scary place.
> 
> On a side note - my truck is washed, gassed up, oil changed and fuel filter changed.  BooYa.


Congratulations it looks like some one was raised up right. I can't stand a woman who is not self sufficient.




> I got em, I got em... oh yea... _i got em...._


You got you some Sausage... I'm a handful!




> Great. Just GREAT.  Now that crappy song is stuck in my head!


You are welcome! They don't call me the devil for nothin.... **now to find some one to call me the devil**

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Congratulations it looks like some one was raised up right. I can't stand a woman who is not self sufficient.



Ha!  You would have really loved watching me pull some little preppy dude out of a ditch when he couldn't handle his fast little car in the snow.

"No no ,you just sit in the car where it's warm, let me take care of it.  You'd only be in the way anyways..."

 :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Ha!  You would have really loved watching me pull some little preppy dude out of a ditch when he couldn't handle his fast little car in the snow.
> 
> "No no ,you just sit in the car where it's warm, let me take care of it.  You'd only be in the way anyways..."


That is awesome!!!!

Bunch a friggen Nancy boys....

You should have told him next time he drives his mommies car he should be more careful!

----------


## STORMS

You can't see me  :Lurking: 

 :Ninja:

----------


## hoax

> You can't see me


I call shinanigans!!!

I need a ref she aint following the rules!

----------


## STORMS

> I call shinanigans!!!
> 
> I need a ref she aint following the rules!


 :Shh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That is awesome!!!!
> 
> Bunch a friggen Nancy boys....
> 
> You should have told him next time he drives his mommies car he should be more careful!


Yup. Don't like them girly _boys_.  I like me some nice real _men_.

----------


## STORMS

> Yup. Don't like them girly _boys_.  I like me some nice real _men_.


Are there *REAL MEN* here???  :Confused: 

Really?

Are you sure? 

 :Weirdface:

----------


## Earl

Uh oh! Somebody has a case of the Mondays!

----------


## hoax

> Are there *REAL MEN* here??? 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Are you sure?


Just me

----------


## Slim

Hey, I'm still here!

----------


## STORMS

> just me


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> Uh oh! Somebody has a case of the Mondays!


Sorry forgot about Earl




> Hey, I'm still here!


and this schmuck too




> 



That is just not nice........

----------


## STORMS

> That is just not nice........


Am I ever???

----------


## hoax

> Am I ever???


True Blue you...

----------


## Slim

Sausage called me a Schmuck....I think I saw that movie, LOL

----------


## STORMS

> True Blue you...


Hmmmm.... Is that a dis or a compliment? 

Wait....


I don't care  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Sausage called me a Schmuck....I think I saw that movie, LOL


Have you seen Grand Turino????

That movie is sweet!

----------


## hoax

> Hmmmm.... Is that a dis or a compliment? 
> 
> Wait....
> 
> 
> I don't care


You do too care, do not lie. No one likes a fibber.

----------


## STORMS

> You do too care, do not lie. No one likes a fibber.


Pfft....It would be foolish to think _I CARE_  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> Pfft....It would be foolish to think _I CARE_


I'm sorry this is true. I should not have Assumed any thing

----------


## STORMS

> I'm sorry this is true. I should not have Assumed any thing


You learn quickly... I am impressed Sausage  :Wink:

----------


## Slim

> Have you seen Grand Turino???


Jeannette and I were gonna' see it Saturday night, but we decided to see Operation Valkrie instead...good flick.  We'll go see Gran Turino later this week.

----------


## STORMS

> Jeannette and I were gonna' see it Saturday night, but we decided to see Operation Valkrie instead...good flick.  We'll go see Gran Turino later this week.


 :Bored:

----------


## Slim

> 


 :Taz:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Rolleyes2:   :Carouse:   :Pink Elephant:

----------


## STORMS

> 


Hmmmm... :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

:ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> 


I see Sausage!  Looks like you need some sleep man  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> Jeannette and I were gonna' see it Saturday night, but we decided to see Operation Valkrie instead...good flick.  We'll go see Gran Turino later this week.


Grand Turino is the stuff!!! 




> 


Its his coronation party




> Hmmmm...


And you are confused because....


I win!!!

Sausage

----------


## STORMS

> Grand Turino is the stuff!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Its his coronation party
> 
> 
> 
> And you are confused because....
> ...


You Win??? HA! Whatev :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> I see Sausage!  Looks like you need some sleep man


Im rockin like a zombie!!!!

What would you call a zombie sausage???

Sausage

----------


## Slim

That's a nice axe, Mike...what's the one in the stand?

----------


## hoax

> That's a nice axe, Mike...what's the one in the stand?


Its a cheep Les Paul....

The SG is my favorite.

----------


## STORMS

> Its a cheep Les Paul....
> 
> The SG is my favorite.


 :Party on:  I WIN  :Very Happy: 

Keep strummin you guitars boys :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> I WIN


I am the one rocking the SG so i think that qualifies as the win...

----------


## STORMS

> I am the one rocking the SG so i think that qualifies as the win...


I dig my Fender  :Cool:

----------


## hoax

> I dig my Fender


I dont do fender...

I love Gibson but all i got right now is an epiphone.... One day I will have the Gibson Robo guitar

----------


## STORMS

> I dont do fender...
> 
> I love Gibson but all i got right now is an epiphone.... One day I will have the Gibson Robo guitar


Aww...your special Sausage  :Razz: 






...







You must ride the short bus  :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

> Aww...your special Sausage


Special Sausage??????

Out of context maybe?

----------


## Thor26

my ibanez out rocks all your unless one of you have a really nice les paul

----------


## STORMS

> my ibanez out rocks all your unless one of you have a really nice les paul


 :Wag of the finger:  

 :Rochambeaux: 

 :Headbang:

----------


## Beardedragon

What happens if i say I loose? does that mean lena wins forever now?

----------


## STORMS

> What happens if i say I loose? does that mean lena wins forever now?


Good question  :Very Happy: 

 :Good Job:

----------


## hoax

> my ibanez out rocks all your unless one of you have a really nice les paul


I got a nice SG those are both almost identical save for the body style.




> What happens if i say I loose? does that mean lena wins forever now?


No you just lose your ability to post here. You have already admitted to loss.

Sausage.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright, my internet goes down and I miss EVERYTHING.   :Mad: 

Let's see if we got everyone covered...




> Are there *REAL MEN* here??? 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Are you sure?





> Just me





> Hey, I'm still here!


 :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :ROFL: 






> That is just not nice........





> Am I ever???


You are always nice to me!   :Wuv: 





> 





> I see Sausage!  Looks like you need some sleep man


Ya do look like you need sleep... but you're cute.  :Wink: 





> Aww...your special Sausage


Aw... our Sausage is special!




> No you just lose your ability to post here. You have already admitted to loss.
> 
> Sausage.


Very, very true.  Permanent loss.


Did I get everything?  Good! I win!

----------


## hoax

> ... but you're cute. 
> 
> Aw... our Sausage is special!
> 
> Did I get everything?  Good! I win!



That is all that matters.....

And I win!!!!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> That is all that matters.....
> 
> And I win!!!!



Ummm... :Weirdface: 

I don't think you do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ummm...
> 
> I don't think you do


I'm gonna have to second that!

----------


## STORMS

> I'm gonna have to second that!


Thanks I appreciate the support...You're kinda like a jock strap  :ROFL: 

Or even a sports bra  :sploosh: 

 :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Thanks I appreciate the support...You're kinda like a jock strap 
> 
> Or even a sports bra


If I have a choice I'd rather be the sports bra, thank you very much.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I forgot to say that I win.

----------


## STORMS

> I forgot to say that I win.


No worries...

----------


## SecurityStacey

YouTube - Nickelback - Something In Your Mouth

----------


## SecurityStacey

I had to listen to that song 12 times in a row today. . Makes me want the lions in kenya song back.

----------


## Earl



----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Pink Elephant:

----------


## hoax

> If I have a choice I'd rather be the sports bra, thank you very much.


I second this....




> 


That is one happy man..... I am guessing he is not the father?


And you my friend are not the winner....

Sausage

----------


## STORMS

> And you my friend are not the winner....
> 
> Sausage


Neither are you Sausage :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> Neither are you Sausage


AAAAARRRRRGGGGG!!!!!!

We got Thread Pirates!!! I won this thread therefore I claim it in the name of the dinosaur Jesus!!!!

Then Lena come's along and ruins all that is worth living for....

But hey at least I am still 

SAUSAGE!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> AAAAARRRRRGGGGG!!!!!!
> 
> We got Thread Pirates!!! I won this thread therefore I claim it in the name of the dinosaur Jesus!!!!
> 
> Then Lena come's along and ruins all that is worth living for....
> 
> *But hey at least I am still 
> 
> SAUSAGE*!!!!



And that really is what makes worth living, isn't it?

----------


## hoax

> And that really is what makes worth living, isn't it?


This is why I live... 

That and beer....

And cheese.....

And ponies.....

And shiny things like tin foil...


wait... what...

Life is worth living because I am sausage... you make a very valid point....

Mike

----------


## SecurityStacey

> This is why I live... 
> 
> That and beer....
> 
> And cheese.....
> 
> And ponies.....
> 
> And shiny things like tin foil...
> ...


 :Hug: 

That's all I got to say.   :Very Happy: 

Oh, and how about some more pictures of your cute mug?

----------


## STORMS

> That's all I got to say.  
> 
> Oh, and how about some more pictures of your cute mug?


Watch out Stacey has her beer goggles on  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> That's all I got to say.  
> 
> Oh, and how about some more pictures of your cute mug?


HaHa!!!! You my dear are a genius!!!!!




> Watch out Stacey has her beer goggles on


Have you never heard beauty is in the eye of the beer holder.

Sausage (the cutest darn sausage you will ever see)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Watch out Stacey has her beer goggles on



The question should be when doesn't he have his beer goggles on?

----------


## Slim

> Oh, and how about some more pictures of your cute mug?


Wow....just, wow.  That's all I can say.....

J/K Mike :Razz:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Watch out Stacey has her beer goggles on


Lena SCORES!!!

----------

_STORMS_ (01-28-2009)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Yup. Don't like them girly _boys_.  I like me some nice real _men_.


Enter Sausage stage left... holding a guitar of all the butch things.

----------


## hoax

> Wow....just, wow.  That's all I can say.....
> 
> J/K Mike


Hey post up a pic of your sexeh mug!!!!!!

Come on Tom don't ruin the mojo we got going on in here we need more sexxxy men!!!   :Dancin' Banana:  :Group Hug: 

Sausage!

----------


## hoax

> Enter Sausage stage left... holding a guitar of all the butch things.


Hey Hey Hey I can be as *fabulous* as I want

The Fabulous Sausage!

----------


## hoax

We got pictures of me in my natural habitat.....

BPneting it up on the couch..

Pictures to ensue shortly!

Sausage!!!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I need to post some pics of me holding TOOLS. Yeah the kind that build stuff I mean. 

Don't even say it sausage!

----------


## hoax

I am not as tired as I was the other night....

My close up...... UGH a wildebeest in a T shirt is not a good thing


Excuse the mess I am making hoppers and BPnetting....


Now after that you might not be asking silly questions like "we need more pictures of your cute mug" See what wrath you have brought upon this innocent site!!!

Sausage!

----------


## Slim

> Hey post up a pic of your sexeh mug!!!!!!
> 
> Come on Tom don't ruin the mojo we got going on in here we need more sexxxy men!!!  
> 
> Sausage!



This is as _sexy_ as I've looked in a long time......

----------


## hoax

> I need to post some pics of me holding TOOLS. Yeah the kind that build stuff I mean. 
> 
> Don't even say it sausage!


Please do post pictures of you... Tool....

Sausage!

----------


## hoax

> This is as _sexy_ as I've looked in a long time......


That turns me on you sexy beast!!!


I'm such a schmuck posted next to you in your manly uniform me in my house shoes sitting on the couch being a lard ass.....

----------


## Slim

> I'm such a schmuck posted next to you in your manly uniform me in my house shoes sitting on the couch being a lard ass.....


Shoot, what do you think I'm wearing right now?  Tore up hoodie, Family Guy sleep pants, and my slippers!

----------


## hoax

> Shoot, what do you think I'm wearing right now?  Tore up hoodie, Family Guy sleep pants, and my slippers!


Can't a boy dream about his hero being a piece of man candy forever...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Surprised:

----------


## Slim

> Can't a boy dream about his hero being a piece of man candy forever...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> 


It is amazing where this stuff comes from...

Sausage!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I need to post some pics of me holding TOOLS. Yeah the kind that build stuff I mean. 
> 
> Don't even say it sausage!


No pictures with you holding your... tools?   :Bolt: 





> This is as _sexy_ as I've looked in a long time......


 :Salute:   w00t!  Look at our BP boys go!





> I am not as tired as I was the other night....
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess I am making hoppers and BPnetting....
> 
> 
> Now after that you might not be asking silly questions like "we need more pictures of your cute mug" See what wrath you have brought upon this innocent site!!!
> 
> Sausage!


Aw, there is your cute mug!  Where is my wolf whistle when I need it?

----------


## hoax

> Aw, there is your cute mug!  Where is my wolf whistle when I need it?


You better save your lies for some one else cause it is wasted on me every one can see the truth... A Wildebeest in a T-Shirt

Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You better save your lies for some one else cause it is wasted on me every one can see the truth... A Wildebeest in a T-Shirt
> 
> Sausage


But look at your cute lil slippers!    :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> But look at your cute lil slippers!



 I do look quite dashing in those slippers!

Sausage

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> But look at your cute lil slippers!


I would have missed those! 

I owe you a beer Missy.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I do look quite dashing in those slippers!
> 
> Sausage


You certainly do.   :Very Happy: 




> I would have missed those! 
> 
> I owe you a beer Missy.


 :Carouse:

----------


## hoax

I don't know about you but that is a big A avatar!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Shoot, what do you think I'm wearing right now?  Tore up hoodie, Family Guy sleep pants, *and my slippers*!


Aw.... Sausage!  You guys have that in common!  How sweet!   :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Aw.... Sausage!  You guys have that in common!  How sweet!


Me and Slim are just alike except for

) Slim is cool

2) Slim is handsom

3) did I mention Slim is cool?

4) Slim is brave

5) I am just like a sausage 15Lbs of poo stuffed in a 5Lb sack with no spine

 :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Me and Slim are just alike except for
> 
> ) Slim is cool
> 
> 2) Slim is handsom
> 
> 3) did I mention Slim is cool?
> 
> 4) Slim is brave
> ...


Ah, you're cool (I point towards the guitar especially!).  And cute.   :Yes: 

And nice avatar.

----------


## hoax

> Ah, you're cool (I point towards the guitar especially!).  And cute.  
> 
> And nice avatar.


I guess I am just self loathing tonight...

If you folks say I am cool I guess that is all I need.....

Which one I changed it.... I assume you mean the "guitar hero" ????

----------


## hoax

OK friends with my supporter status I can make a private forum....

What do you guys think? I would have to give the ones that want access a password. I was going to PM but I just figured this would be quicker. Most of the BPnet folks I have contact with on a daily basis come in here.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> OK friends with my supporter status I can make a private forum....
> 
> What do you guys think? I would have to give the ones that want access a password. I was going to PM but I just figured this would be quicker. Most of the BPnet folks I have contact with on a daily basis come in here.


Hey my name is bolded!

Er, on a side note, this forum idea sounds intriuging.  And that was spelled so wrong.

----------


## hoax

I do not have a theme yet...

It is just going to be adult fun with an extreme likelihood of immaturity!

It will have a pass word so hit me up and Ill send it to you.

That goes for any one just don't go crying to admin if you get offended!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Alright. That is enough win for you.

My turn.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm starting to think ya'lls have way too much time on your hands posting on this forum.

----------


## Earl

> I'm starting to think ya'lls have way too much time on your hands posting on this forum.


That's just ridiculous! Are you aware of how much catching up I've been doing on Fallout 3? Not to mention I've almost found all 12 bobble heads and spent a good portion of my gaming time planting frag grenades in peoples pockets.

 :Smile:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> That's just ridiculous! Are you aware of how much catching up I've been doing on Fallout 3? Not to mention I've almost found all 12 bobble heads and spent a good portion of my gaming time planting frag grenades in peoples pockets.


I've been working my butt off. I'm starting to think I work way too much.

----------


## Earl

> I've been working my butt off. I'm starting to think I work way too much.


That's ok. I lost my job a few weeks ago, the powers that be got rid of 17 people, they said we were too sexy and made management look like dorks.

Can't say I blame them so I'm hoping to get this welding job. They asked me to come back in today to talk again so I can't sleep.  :Taz: 

Hopefully they won't notice my drooling problem.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I have a few friends that just got layed off. I feel sorry for everyone I think they're wanting this to happen so they can make the people depend on the government. I think this country is going down the toilet quickly! I used to do some welding was certified in ARC, and Tig. and Certified in cutting. I did railroad salvage work for my first major job. Now I ride the trains.

----------


## STORMS

> This is as _sexy_ as I've looked in a long time......


Now that is HAWT!

Who can resist a  man in uniform  :Wink: 

Especially one with a BIG gun  :Long tongue:

----------


## hoax

> I'm starting to think ya'lls have way too much time on your hands posting on this forum.


That is perpostorous!!!




> That's ok. I lost my job a few weeks ago, the powers that be got rid of 17 people, they said we were too sexy and made management look like dorks.
> 
> Can't say I blame them so I'm hoping to get this welding job. They asked me to come back in today to talk again so I can't sleep. 
> 
> Hopefully they won't notice my drooling problem.


What kind of welding do you do? I have the same problem but I am the reason management looks ridicules and incompetent (I am management)

Get one of those little horse feeder bags so when you drool it does not go every where. Plus you can carry some snacks in there!




> Now that is HAWT!
> 
> Who can resist a  man in uniform 
> 
> Especially one with a BIG gun


That is what I was trying to say....

I win

Sausage

----------


## STORMS

> That is what I was trying to say....
> 
> I win
> 
> Sausage


FREAK!!!


....


And NO you don't.... I DO!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## hoax

> FREAK!!!
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> And NO you don't.... I DO!



I know things about you that you don't even know calling me a freak!!!

.....


and YES I do win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

Pffft!!! Whatevers  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

Wow... look at all that snow.

Oh, right.

I win.

----------


## hoax

> Pffft!!! Whatevers





> Wow... look at all that snow.
> 
> Oh, right.
> 
> I win.



I got two words for two little girls....

SHUT YOUR FACE!!!!!

Well I guess that was 3...

Any who I have not seen any real amout of snow in about 8 years....

And Lena you can't whateve me.... that is just not cool!

Love you guys please don't beat me up and take my lunch money...

Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

Here is some snow for you!  (or at least the best I could get leaning out my balcony without getting my feet cold!)

----------


## Earl

White out!

----------


## scarface2jz

I won... The prize was a vacation in Florida where it's 80* and the only thing that's snowing is channel 1 on TV

----------


## hoax

That is so pretty!!!! Can I come over????


We can have hot chocolate snuggle on the couch and paint each others nails...

wait that to a turn for the worst....

We can have hot chocolate and chill on the couch...

Sausage

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That is so pretty!!!! Can I come over????
> 
> 
> We can have hot chocolate snuggle on the couch and paint each others nails...
> 
> wait that to a turn for the worst....
> 
> We can have hot chocolate and chill on the couch...
> 
> Sausage


Hey... why did "snuggle on the couch" get changed to chill on the couch?

 :Pink Elephant: 

And ya sure can!

----------


## SecurityStacey

My poor little gargoyle is barely holding on!



The one on the other side of the balcony exploded...  he was a wee bit too porous and when it got really cold...  :Tears:   he's in about a dozen pieces now.

----------


## scarface2jz

A fish is swimming downstream and hits a wall... What does he say ????






















































Dam !!!!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

Here's my snow...Much better than Stacey's snow  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

That joke was full of fail but I WIN !!!!

----------


## hoax

> Hey... why did "snuggle on the couch" get changed to chill on the couch?
> 
> 
> 
> And ya sure can!


I am sorry... we will snuggle up on the couch.




> Here's my snow...Much better than Stacey's snow


Dang now I got two couches to snuggle on...

*heads of to orbitz*

----------


## STORMS

> I am sorry... we will snuggle up on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang now I got two couches to snuggle on...
> 
> *heads of to orbitz*


I was actually hoping to snuggle with Stacey...

Ummm....yeah sorry for the confusion Sausage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

> I was actually hoping to snuggle with Stacey...
> 
> Ummm....yeah sorry for the confusion Sausage


Maybe we can have some group snuggling????

I will take one for the team and be in the middle.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I was actually hoping to snuggle with Stacey...
> 
> Ummm....yeah sorry for the confusion Sausage


 :sploosh: 

Aw, poor sausage!

----------


## STORMS

> Maybe we can have some group snuggling????
> 
> I will take one for the team and be in the middle.


 :Weirdface:   :Bolt: 




> Aw, poor sausage!


More like poor Stacey.... :ROFL: 

I'll be gentle  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

You aint having fun if you aint got some Sausage in between!

----------


## STORMS

> You aint having fun if you aint got some Sausage in between!


Wanna bet?

----------


## hoax

> Wanna bet?


Yes I do.... I will come up there we can all have fun... then I will stay out of the fun and see how it goes.... 

It is a very scientific experiment that should be taken with the utmost seriousness

----------


## STORMS

> Yes I do.... I will come up there we can all have fun... then I will stay out of the fun and see how it goes.... 
> 
> It is a very scientific experiment that should be taken with the utmost seriousness


No Sausage required to have fun....I'm sure Stacey and I can manage without you just fine.  We know how busy you are with work and all...  :sploosh:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> No Sausage required to have fun....I'm sure Stacey and I can manage without you just fine.  We know how busy you are with work and all...



Don't be too rough on Sausage! Rejection is always hard to take!
You girls party on! :Good Job: 

And I win!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Don't be too rough on Sausage! Rejection is always hard to take!
> You girls party on!
> 
> And I win!!



Are you sure because....




> No Sausage required to have fun....I'm sure Stacey and I can manage without you just fine.  We know how busy you are with work and all...


Sounds like I win.   :Very Happy:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> No Sausage required to have fun....I'm sure Stacey and I can manage without you just fine.  We know how busy you are with work and all...


I'd take some video of that  :Very Happy:

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win 'cause I mentioned taking video!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I win 'cause I mentioned taking video!!!


LOL - you lose because Hoax tried to get in on it and you only wanted video.

 :Razz:

----------


## WizzySRT10

> LOL - you lose because Hoax tried to get in on it and you only wanted video.


Nawww I saw Hoax get shot down. So I figured I'd step in and offer to take video  :Very Happy:  think of it you two could make money off the video and it would be filmed and produced by WIZZYSRT10 productions  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> LOL - you lose because Hoax tried to get in on it and you only wanted video.


Right on Babe!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

.....


 :No:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Nawww I saw Hoax get shot down. So I figured I'd step in and offer to take video  think of it you two could make money off the video and it would be filmed and produced by WIZZYSRT10 productions


Ya ever heard..."If you want to score you have to shoot?"  


 :ROFL:

----------

_STORMS_ (01-28-2009)

----------


## hoax

> .....


What the heck are you shaking your head about???

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What the heck are you shaking your head about???


Wizzy and his videos.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

> Wizzy and his videos.


I thought you were shaking your head at me.... I am at least trying to get in on it

I am the sausage!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I thought you were shaking your head at me....


Would I do that?

----------


## hoax

> Would I do that?


Yes you would!

----------


## STORMS

> Yes you would!


I didn't do it  :Wag of the finger: 


...



Wait....

Yes I did  :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

Your all guilty  :Surprised:

----------


## hoax

I am guilty of being a pud and bailing on 8ball chat tonight!!!!

Sorry guys the missus demanded some of my time!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I am guilty of being a pud and bailing on 8ball chat tonight!!!!
> 
> Sorry guys the missus demanded some of my time!


Hey!  At least I had a legitimate reason!! 

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Your all guilty


Prove it  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Originally Posted by TooManyToys
> 
> 
> Your all guilty 
> 
> 
> Prove it


Easy-peasy;

Guilt makes people blush when confronted -> women blushing looks cute as all get go -> blushing is caused by the blood rushing to the surface of the skin -> this makes the surface of the skin heat up.

Therefore,

All hot, cute women are guilty.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy;
> 
> Guilt makes people blush when confronted -> women blushing looks cute as all get go -> blushing is caused by the blood rushing to the surface of the skin -> this makes the surface of the skin heat up.
> 
> Therefore,
> ...


I think u just made me blush  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy;
> 
> Guilt makes people blush when confronted -> women blushing looks cute as all get go -> blushing is caused by the blood rushing to the surface of the skin -> this makes the surface of the skin heat up.
> 
> Therefore,
> ...


You my friend are a genius!!!




> I think u just made me blush



You my dear are smokin.... just sayin...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Easy-peasy;
> 
> Guilt makes people blush when confronted -> women blushing looks cute as all get go -> blushing is caused by the blood rushing to the surface of the skin -> this makes the surface of the skin heat up.
> 
> Therefore,
> ...


Oh Dr. Del, you got it going on man.





> You my dear are smokin.... just sayin...


Yes she is... and still not for you....  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> You my friend are a genius!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You my dear are smokin.... just sayin...


Isn't he though???  :Wink: 

Are you trying to get in my good graces, Sausage???  :ROFL: 




> Oh Dr. Del, you got it going on man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she is... and still not for you....


He sure does!!  :Very Happy: 

Am I? Hmmm....not sure, but I'll take it  :Wink: 

No Sausage...Just need me some Stacey  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> Are you trying to get in my good graces, Sausage??? 
> 
> No Sausage...Just need me some Stacey


Hey I tried saving you from the Yahoo stalker.... You need me for security... our resident guard is falling down on the job...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Hey I tried saving you from the Yahoo stalker.... You need me for security... our resident guard is falling down on the job...


LOL, I rock out the security guard thing.

Who's stalking.  I'll kick their butts.

----------


## STORMS

> Hey I tried saving you from the Yahoo stalker.... You need me for security... our resident guard is falling down on the job...


Haha looks that way doesn't it? Yahoo stalkers suck!




> LOL, I rock out the security guard thing.
> 
> Who's stalking.  I'll kick their butts.


I don't know who it is that's the problem  :Weirdface: 

I don't offend easily, but this fool is saying stuff that freakin makes my skin crawl!

Sick'm Stacey!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I don't know who it is that's the problem 
> 
> I don't offend easily, but this fool is saying stuff that freakin makes my skin crawl!
> 
> Sick'm Stacey!!!


Wow.  That's too bad.  

Just send me their way, I'll make em cry!

----------


## nixer

it wasnt me! but can i be cuffed  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Why certainly,




> it wasnt me! but can i be cuffed


**cuffs Nixer behind the ear**

How was it for you?  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> it wasnt me! but can i be cuffed


If I wasn't so lazy I would post this in the "Completely Out of Context Thread"

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Why certainly,
> 
> 
> 
> **cuffs Nixer behind the ear**
> 
> How was it for you? 
> 
> 
> dr del


It was great!!!     :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## nixer

> If I wasn't so lazy I would post this in the "Completely Out of Context Thread"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was great!!!


even greater is that i just won  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> even greater is that i just won


You did???  :Surprised:   :Very Happy:  Congrats  :Good Job: 



...................Wait...


 :Weirdface:  Really?

nuh-uh  :Wag of the finger: 

I  :Winner:

----------


## monk90222

Sorry Lena, I win.

----------


## STORMS

> Sorry Lena, I win.


 :Wag of the finger:  That's funny  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Why certainly,
> 
> 
> 
> **cuffs Nixer behind the ear**
> 
> How was it for you? 
> 
> 
> dr del


Man, you are on the ball today!


On a side note, I win.

----------


## Earl



----------


## Melicious

Psh.  I win, I win, I win!

----------


## dr del

The dude abides.  :Cowboy:

----------


## Melicious

I'm too sexy for my balls, too sexy for my balls, too sexy for my balls, and you want them!  -Does a little dance, makes a little...love?, gets down tonight!-

----------


## TooManyToys

A guy is driving around Wadsworth, Ohio and he sees a sign in front of a house: "Talking Dog For Sale." He rings the bell and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. 

The guy goes into the backyard and sees a Labrador retriever sitting there. "You talk?" he asks. 

"Yep," the Lab replies. 

"So, what's your story?" 

The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA about my gift, and in no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running." 

"But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so I decided to settle down. I signed up for a job at the airport to do some und ercover security wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings and was awarded a batch of medals. I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired." 

The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog. 

"Ten dollars," the guy says. 

"Ten dollars? This dog is amazing. Why on earth are you selling him so cheaply?" 

"Because he's lying, he never did any of that stuff."

----------


## Melicious

Ahahahahahahaha!  

http://www.citizensugar.com/2746207  Bush Sr. gets my vote.  ^_^

----------


## SecurityStacey

Don't taze me bro!

----------


## TooManyToys

You might need a good tazing

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Taze me sistah... and know that I won.

Bruce

----------


## TooManyToys

Drop the twinkie and slowly back away

----------


## Earl

_Once again, back is the incredible
The thyme animal
The incredible d, public enemy number one_

----------


## STORMS

:Evileye:  Did someone say twinkie?????

 :Chew:

----------


## nixer

> Drop the twinkie and slowly back away


you made me choke on the twinkie i was eating when i was reading this. :sploosh:

----------


## ev477

> A guy is driving around Wadsworth, Ohio and he sees a sign in front of a house: "Talking Dog For Sale." He rings the bell and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. 
> 
> The guy goes into the backyard and sees a Labrador retriever sitting there. "You talk?" he asks. 
> 
> "Yep," the Lab replies. 
> 
> "So, what's your story?" 
> 
> The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA about my gift, and in no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running." 
> ...


Hahaha, that's just hilarious

I win...

----------


## TooManyToys

Not so fast.....

----------


## STORMS

> Not so fast.....


Faster????  :Surprised:

----------


## hoax

I spend to much time in the... naughty section




> LOL, I rock out the security guard thing.
> 
> Who's stalking.  I'll kick their butts.


It really was creepy!!!




> A guy is driving around Wadsworth, Ohio and he sees a sign in front of a house: "Talking Dog For Sale." He rings the bell and the owner tells him the dog is in the backyard. 
> 
> The guy goes into the backyard and sees a Labrador retriever sitting there. "You talk?" he asks. 
> 
> "Yep," the Lab replies. 
> 
> "So, what's your story?" 
> 
> The Lab looks up and says, "Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA about my gift, and in no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping. I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running." 
> ...


That is awesome!




> Faster????


Yes my dear!

Your slowing has allowed me to swoop in for the win!

----------


## scarface2jz

Cute joke... I won but probably not for long till Lena posts

----------


## STORMS

> Cute joke... I won but probably not for long till Lena posts


That's cool how you just saw the future  :Cool:

----------


## scarface2jz

Yep... Alot of my patients have near death experiences so the effects kinda rub off

----------


## STORMS

> Yep... Alot of my patients have near death experiences so the effects kinda rub off


Hm. Interesting... 











...









I  :Winner:

----------


## Slim

Winner Winner, I get the chicken dinner!!

----------


## STORMS

> Winner Winner, I get the chicken dinner!!


The winner gets dinner???

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm sleepy.

----------


## Melicious

Me too.  -Yawns.-

----------


## hoax

> That's cool how you just saw the future


Whats amazing is he didn't see me winning?




> Yep... Alot of my patients have near death experiences so the effects kinda rub off


ummmm... do you really want to advertise that? I mean are you not supposed to help a brother out?




> Winner Winner, I get the chicken dinner!!


I'll make you dinner.... Just saying. You and Janet both




> The winner gets dinner???


Yes the winner gets dinner unfortunately that is not you my dear....

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'd make Lena dinner anyways.

----------


## hoax

> I'd make Lena dinner anyways.


I'm heading to Lena's

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm heading to Lena's


Aw, shucks.

----------


## Earl

_Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
Jerry lee lewis was the devil
Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet
All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
So there was only one thing that I could do
Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long
_

----------


## nixer

> _Soon I discovered that this rock thing was true
> Jerry lee lewis was the devil
> Jesus was an architect previous to his career as a prophet
> All of a sudden, I found myself in love with the world
> So there was only one thing that I could do
> Was ding a ding dang my dang a long ling long
> _


good song!

----------


## ThyTempest

WTF!  4K+ posts....get a life.

*Tries to go get a life and fails miserably.*

----------


## scarface2jz

> ummmm... do you really want to advertise that? I mean are you not supposed to help a brother out?



well, considering ive only lost 1 patient in my 3 years of EMS, and not going on 1 or 2 calls a month, but working professionally 40-60 hrs a week doing between 2-10 calls a day, my record is pretty damn good, and that ONE death was a patient with liver cancer and on her way to hospice to die.... so, i would say im doing OK...

----------


## STORMS

> Whats amazing is he didn't see me winning?


That's cuz u didn't win fool  :Very Happy: 




> I'd make Lena dinner anyways.


Tacos?  :Razz: 




> I'm heading to Lena's


I just left...




> Aw, shucks.


Shhh.....u can come over Stacey (I'm really home....don't tell Hoax)  :ROFL:

----------


## TooManyToys

> Faster????


Well, maybe just more often

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That's cuz u didn't win fool 
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos? 
> 
> 
> 
> I just left...
> ...


 :Dancin' Banana: 

Awesome.

Dinner at Lena's for the win!

----------


## nixer

YouTube - Si, drop a chalupa!

----------


## STORMS

> Awesome.
> 
> Dinner at Lena's for the win!


I thought u were serving tacos?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I thought u were serving tacos?


Well you and your hot self can have whatever you want!   :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

down here in Florida Im hanging out on my uncles farm, country life has got to be the most relaxing lifestyle Ive ever seen... makes me think about moving from new york... in the end....






I WIN !!!!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> down here in Florida Im hanging out on my uncles farm, country life has got to be the most relaxing lifestyle Ive ever seen... makes me think about moving from new york... in the end....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WIN !!!!!!!


Man, you harp on being in Florida alot.

----------


## scarface2jz

first vaca in almost 6 years.... and i cant get over how nice the weather is here

----------


## SecurityStacey

> first vaca in almost 6 years.... and i cant get over how nice the weather is here


I'm not sure what this thing... vacation.. you speak of is.

----------


## scarface2jz

Vacation's when you go somewhere... and you don't ever come back.

 :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Pfft.  Vacation is for slackers.

----------


## dr del

My word,

Is this a new page I see before me? all virginal and not yet filled with pointless verbage and inappropriate ribbing?


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> My word,
> 
> Is this a new page I see before me? all virginal and not yet filled with pointless verbage and inappropriate ribbing?
> 
> 
> dr del


Virginal, huh?

And when are we ever inappropriate.... ?  Though I will give you the pointless part...  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Why?

Doesn't that mean the same thing as "not yet defiled"?  :Wuv: 

Ps I win.

dr del

----------


## dr del

After all,


It is only a matter of time before someone (earl I'm looking at you ) posts a picture like this and ruins the poor pages reputation forever.   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Why?
> 
> Doesn't that mean the same thing as "not yet defiled"? 
> 
> Ps I win.
> 
> dr del


How can I think otherwise with you batting your eyes like that?  You obviously had clean and pure intentions with the word...

 :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> After all,
> 
> 
> It is only a matter of time before someone (earl I'm looking at you ) posts a picture like this and ruins the poor pages reputation forever.  
> 
> 
> dr del


 :Weirdface:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> After all,
> 
> 
> It is only a matter of time before someone (earl I'm looking at you ) posts a picture like this and ruins the poor pages reputation forever.  
> 
> 
> dr del


You know... I'm pretty sure by posting a link to that you are the one to defile this page.

Just sayin'

----------


## STORMS

> You know... I'm pretty sure by posting a link to that you are the one to defile this page.
> 
> Just sayin'


Every time I post...I defile the page  :Wink:

----------


## dr del

Oh indeed,  :Yes: 

I felt it was about time I had a go at it.  :Rolleyes2: 

I spent ages yesterday looking at baboon and monkey butts trying to find an avatar to swap into the acounts of people who annoy me - figured it was only right to share the pain.

Trust me I used one of the cuter ones.  :Weirdface: 


dr del

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

My gram liked the expression.... "you have a face like a monkey's..." (used when facing a line of pouting children).

After hearing that in ref to my face I may now need therapy in light of Dr Del's informative *cough* picture.

B

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Dancin' Banana: Ooooh! I get my very own hasn't been defiled yet page! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## scarface2jz

de-virginizing the page

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm too bored to be clever/funny or partake in inappropriate ribbing.

I simply win.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Stacey and I win now!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Stacey and I win now!


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## WizzySRT10

And I win again!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I win.  Yay me! I win I win!  Go Stacey!

w00t!   w00t!

Winner is me!

----------


## STORMS

> I win.  Yay me! I win I win!  Go Stacey!
> 
> w00t!   w00t!
> 
> Winner is me!


Pffft.... NO u don't!  :sploosh:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Pffft.... NO u don't!


Why good morning beautiful!

What are you doing up at this early hour?? (and stealing my win ta boot!)

----------


## STORMS

> Why good morning beautiful!
> 
> What are you doing up at this early hour?? (and stealing my win ta boot!)


Im drunk.... 

and I can't sleep....lmfao

 :Carouse:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Im drunk.... 
> 
> and I can't sleep....lmfao


....


Oh man!  I'll be right over!   :Very Happy:  :Hump:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> ....
> 
> 
> Oh man!  I'll be right over!


Tease!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Tease!


Sometimes, but not with someone as hot as you.   :Long tongue:

----------


## STORMS

> Sometimes, but not with someone as hot as you.


hahaha...spanks yo!

FYI... took some killer hot pics today  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> hahaha...spanks yo!
> 
> FYI... took some killer hot pics today


Now who is a tease?   :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> Now who is a tease?


Still you.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Still you....


Which reminds me... I don't have to work tonight...  maybe I should go to the store today and get a webcam....  :Good Job: 

 :Halo and Horns:

----------


## STORMS

> Which reminds me... I don't have to work tonight...  maybe I should go to the store today and get a webcam....


Yes. Yes you should  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Yes. Yes you should


We just need to get our other resident tease (now that I won't get fired) and it will be on!

----------


## STORMS

> We just need to get our other resident tease (now that I won't get fired) and it will be on!


Promise???  :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Promise???


Anything for you darlin, I'll even venture to the store and get a webcam.

Cause hey... I'll show you mine if you show me yours... and by that I mean ... ya know... appropriate stuff.

----------


## STORMS

> anything for you darlin, i'll even venture to the store and get a webcam.
> 
> Cause hey... I'll show you mine if you show me yours... And by that i mean ... Ya know... Appropriate stuff.


*sweet!!!!*

----------


## WizzySRT10

I feel left out  :Sad:

----------


## scarface2jz

a little bit much bi-curiosity in here

----------


## STORMS

> a little bit much bi-curiosity in here


haha....I haven't been curious in a long time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz

oh.... ok







































so your sure ?

----------


## STORMS

> oh.... ok
> 
> 
> 
> so your sure ?


Yup  :Wink: 

Pretty sure... :Razz: 

How bout you? Are you sure?

----------


## scarface2jz

sure of what ? that i'm a heterosexual ? yea im pretty sure

being sure FTW !

----------


## STORMS

> sure of what ? that i'm a heterosexual ? yea im pretty sure
> 
> being sure FTW !


as long as you are sure....

 :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

damn sure...  :Very Happy: 

so when can i come hang out with you and stacey and sip hot cocoa when theres a blizzard outside ?  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> damn sure... 
> 
> so when can i come hang out with you and stacey and sip hot cocoa when theres a blizzard outside ?


You're not here yet? 

I figured you'ld be here by now  :Disbelief:  I'm slightly disappointed. 

The gas pedal is the long skinny one on the right  :Wink:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> You're not here yet? 
> 
> I figured you'ld be here by now  I'm slightly disappointed. 
> 
> The gas pedal is the long skinny one on the right


At this rate there is going to be quite the party going on!

----------


## scarface2jz

got stuck in a blizzard... im trying to make it, but this AWD is no good with bald summer tires...

----------


## SecurityStacey

> got stuck in a blizzard... im trying to make it, but this AWD is no good with bald summer tires...


Ah, that is why I have a four wheel truck.  I can always make it Lena's - I'll make sure she is never lonely!

----------


## scarface2jz

AWD sports car < 4WD truck in the snow  :Sad:  

i guess i need to get me a big azz truck

----------


## STORMS

> Ah, that is why I have a four wheel truck.  I can always make it Lena's - I'll make sure she is never lonely!


I knew you cared  :Wink: 

4X4 all the way  :Very Happy:  Snow can't stop me  :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

I would take a truck over a sports car any day.

Last week I actually had to pull some preppy guy in a sports car out of a ditch when he couldn't control his car in the snow...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz

my car is supposed to be able to race in snow, BUT, its only as good as its tires, and bald yokohama advans wont and dont go far... so i guess i lost this one...  :Tears:  no cuddling in front of a fireplace with hot cocoa this week... raincheck ?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> my car is supposed to be able to race in snow, BUT, its only as good as its tires, and bald yokohama advans wont and dont go far... so i guess i lost this one...  no cuddling in front of a fireplace with hot cocoa this week... raincheck ?


Haha... you snooze you lose....

----------


## STORMS

> Haha... you snooze you lose....


I just woke up from my nap....Did I lose too???

----------


## scarface2jz

damn... another time i hope...

----------


## scarface2jz

Little Janice was not the best student in Sunday school. Usually she slept through class. One day the teacher called on her while she was napping, Tell me Janice, who created the universe? When Janice didnt stir, little Johnny, a boy seated in the chair behind her, took a pin and jabbed her in the rear.

God Almighty! shouted Janice and the teacher said, Very good and Janice fell back asleep.

A while later the teacher asked Janice, Who is our Lord and Saviour. But, Janice didnt even stir from her slumber. Once again, Johnny came to the rescue and stuck her again.

Jesus Christ! shouted Janice and the teacher said, Very good, and Janice fell back asleep.

Then the teacher asked Janice a third question. What did Eve say to Adam after she had her twenty-third child? and again, Johnny jabbed her with the pin.

This time Janice jumped up and shouted, If you stick me with that thing one more time, Ill break it in half and stick it up your ass!

 the teacher fainted!

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

Some people like to eat frogs legs. Chuck Norris likes to eat lizard legs. Hence, snakes.

----------


## scarface2jz

In New York the law states the penalty for jumping off a building is death.
 :Rolleyes2:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I just woke up from my nap....Did I lose too???


Oh, as far as I'm concerned, you always win.   :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

yea, ive noticed that pattern as well...

did i win...  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> yea, ive noticed that pattern as well...
> 
> did i win...


Sorry, no luck.

But hey - that joke you posted earlier was pretty funny!  That is your consolation prize!

----------


## hoax

OK guys I am drunk and got all sorts of other intoxicants in me I am going to bed and the Steelers stole the show!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> OK guys I am drunk and got all sorts of other intoxicants in me I am going to bed and the Steelers stole the show!


Aw shucks, and here I was hoping to take advantage of ya while you were drunk.

 :Razz: 

Have a good night!

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'm the winingest.

----------


## scarface2jz

> OK guys I am drunk and got all sorts of other intoxicants in me I am going to bed and the Steelers stole the show!


hmmmm



rasta-mon  :Good Job:

----------


## scarface2jz

> Sorry, no luck.
> 
> But hey - that joke you posted earlier was pretty funny!  That is your consolation prize!


lena took the consolation prize from me too...

----------


## SecurityStacey

Ya know you are just making work for the good doc, don't ya?

----------


## SecurityStacey

I win!  Yay!

----------


## Slim

I win....again!

----------


## WizzySRT10

> AWD sports car < 4WD truck in the snow  
> 
> i guess i need to get me a big azz truck


I rather mix the two car vs truck and have this what I happen to have  :Very Happy: 


With this for a power plant

----------


## TooManyToys

Nice truck, but it's still a Dodge  :Surprised:

----------

_SecurityStacey_ (02-02-2009),_STORMS_ (02-02-2009)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Nice truck, but it's still a Dodge


I've had a couple Fords (always broke down) and a few Chevys.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I'd like to submit irrefutable proof that I win:

----------


## STORMS

> I'd like to submit irrefutable proof that I win:


But you said that I win  :Tears: 

u lied to me???  :Weirdface: 

 :Tears:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> But you said that I win 
> 
> u lied to me???


Haha... we can both win!  We can roll like that!

----------


## scarface2jz

> I rather mix the two car vs truck and have this what I happen to have 
> 
> 
> With this for a power plant


I know ALL about the SRT-10.... I'm a former SRT-4 owner, current Evo owner... The SRT series is great, and makes amazing power, but the interiors and asthetics just don't do it for me... I had a chance at an SRT-10, but it just didn't do it for me, sick truck tho, if I was gonna get a big ass truck a ford turbo-diesel dually would be my truck of choice...

----------


## STORMS

> I know ALL about the SRT-10.... I'm a former SRT-4 owner, current Evo owner... The SRT series is great, and makes amazing power, but the interiors and asthetics just don't do it for me... I had a chance at an SRT-10, but it just didn't do it for me, sick truck tho


Awww....look at you trying to be nice  :ROFL:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Let's rock.

----------


## scarface2jz

> I rather mix the two car vs truck and have this what I happen to have 
> 
> 
> With this for a power plant





> Awww....look at you trying to be nice


What do you mean trying ??? I AM nice  :Smile:

----------


## McGornel

After a long absence, I am back to be crowned the winner!

----------


## STORMS

> After a long absence, I am back to be crowned the winner!


Dream on Princess!  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

Look at STORMS over here with the cool name change.... Ooooooohh fancy...


i win !

----------


## STORMS

> Look at STORMS over here with the cool name change.... Ooooooohh fancy...
> 
> 
> i win !


You like that, huh??

lmfao

psst...no u don't...i do

----------


## scarface2jz

Not for long sweetie...  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Wow,

How could I not be the one to post a message when the post number is 4321?

If only I had been the one to post number 1234 what wonderfull symetry could have been achieved.  :Tears: 

Still, I'll settle for the win.  :Very Happy: 


dr del

----------


## McGornel

I am not a princess!

But at least I win.

----------


## SecurityStacey

I would just like to mention one more times for those that missed it...

Irrefutable proof that I win... 



Thank you.

I'll take my prize now.   :Very Happy:

----------


## TooManyToys

> Wow,
> 
> How could I not be the one to post a message when the post number is 4321?
> 
> If only I had been the one to post number 1234 what wonderfull symetry could have been achieved. 
> 
> Still, I'll settle for the win. 
> 
> 
> dr del


You spoke too soon

----------


## dr del

And too often according to the world outside my head.  :Razz:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## dreese88

> I would just like to mention one more times for those that missed it...
> 
> Irrefutable proof that I win... 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I'll take my prize now.


You see, Stacey, that would be true. However, I have posted after you and, therefore, will be taking said prize :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> You see, Stacey, that would be true. However, I have posted after you and, therefore, will be taking said prize


 :Wag of the finger:  Don't even think about putting your hands all over MY prize!

It's mine!  :Winner:  

I say GOOD DAY!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz

i swear, if the big prize is a little orphan Annie decoder ring there will be hell to pay !!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Don't even think about putting your hands all over MY prize!
> 
> It's mine!  
> 
> I say GOOD DAY!


Ooooh!  I want to be that prize!

----------


## scarface2jz

:I'm slow:  OK..... NOW im sure ^^^  :ROFL:

----------


## dreese88

> Don't even think about putting your hands all over MY prize!
> 
> It's mine!  
> 
> I say GOOD DAY!





> Ooooh!  I want to be that prize!



Ok...how about this...I take you two as prizes that way, you can say you were won and I can say I win! :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

> Ok...how about this...I take you two as prizes that way, you can say you were won and I can say I win!


 :Fishslap:

----------


## scarface2jz

hitting people with fish isnt very nice...  :Surprised:

----------


## STORMS

> hitting people with fish isnt very nice...


it is a bit Kinky though.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Ok...how about this...I take you two as prizes that way, you can say you were won and I can say I win!





> 


May I add...

 :Rochambeaux: 



 :Neener:

----------


## dreese88

> 





> May I add...


....haters :Wag of the finger:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :No:  you 2 just wait...you'll see

----------


## McGornel

winner winner pumpkin dinner

----------


## scarface2jz

> it is a bit Kinky though....


 :Surprised:  oh yea ?! 

 :Blow kiss:

----------


## TooManyToys

A Frenchman, an Englishman and a New Yorker are exploring the jungle and are captured by a fierce tribe.

The chief tells them, "The bad news is that we've caught you, we're going to kill you, and then use your skins to build a canoe. The good news is that you get to choose how you die."

The Frenchman says, "I take ze poison." The chief gives him some poison; the Frenchman says, "Vive la France!" and drinks it down.

The Englishman says, "A pistol for me, please." The chief gives him a pistol; the Brit points it at his head, says, "God save the Queen!" and blows his brains out.

The New Yorker says, "Gimme a fork." The chief is puzzled, but he shrugs and gives him a fork. The New Yorker takes the fork and jabs himself all over -- the stomach, the sides, the chest, everywhere. Blood gushes from every hole.

The chief screams, "What are you doing?"

The New Yorker looks at the chief and says, "So much for your canoe, *******!"

----------


## dreese88

> A Frenchman, an Englishman and a New Yorker are exploring the jungle and are captured by a fierce tribe.
> 
> The chief tells them, "The bad news is that we've caught you, we're going to kill you, and then use your skins to build a canoe. The good news is that you get to choose how you die."
> 
> The Frenchman says, "I take ze poison." The chief gives him some poison; the Frenchman says, "Vive la France!" and drinks it down.
> 
> The Englishman says, "A pistol for me, please." The chief gives him a pistol; the Brit points it at his head, says, "God save the Queen!" and blows his brains out.
> 
> The New Yorker says, "Gimme a fork." The chief is puzzled, but he shrugs and gives him a fork. The New Yorker takes the fork and jabs himself all over -- the stomach, the sides, the chest, everywhere. Blood gushes from every hole.
> ...


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  LOL that was good...but I win!

----------


## TooManyToys

I have better ones.......

----------


## STORMS

> I have better ones.......


really?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> LOL that was good...but I win!


Says you...

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## dreese88

> 


great show...and love the SLJ face in there

----------


## scarface2jz

hahahahah... made me LOL so decided to post... 

I WIN !!!!!!!  :Salute:

----------


## TooManyToys

> really?



Yes, really

At the end of the tax year the IRS sent an inspector to audit
the books of a synagogue. While he was checking the books, he turned to
the Rabbi and said, 'I notice you buy a lot of candles.
What do you do with the candle drippings?'

'Good question,' noted the Rabbi. 'We save them up and send them back to
the candle makers, and every now and then they send us a free box of 
candles.'

'Oh,' replied the auditor, somewhat disappointed that his unusual
question had a practical answer. But on he went, in his obnoxious
way:

'What about all these matzo (bread) purchases? What do you do with
the crumbs?' 'Ah, yes,' replied the Rabbi, realizing that the
inspector was trying to trap him with an unanswerable question.
'We collect them and send back to the manufacturers, and every now
and then they send a free box of matzo balls.'

'I see,' replied the auditor, thinking hard about how he could fluster
the know-it-all Rabbi. 'Well, Rabbi,' he went on, 'What do you do
with all the leftover foreskins from the circumcisions you perform?'

'Here, too, we do not waste,' answered the Rabbi.
'What we do is save up all the foreskins and send them to the
Internal Revenue Service, and about once a year they send us a
complete d***.'

----------


## scarface2jz

i guess i won...

----------


## STORMS

> i guess i won...


Guess again  :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

i guess i win ?  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> i guess i win ?


The answer is still NO!

----------


## scarface2jz

well didnt lose than...

----------


## dreese88

> well didnt lose than...


...yea you did

----------


## STORMS

> ...yea you did


so did you...

 :ROFL:

----------


## SGExotics

I Win.

----------


## LadyOhh

Isn't this the person who said they wouldn't be coming back anymore???

Oh, by the way... I win.

----------


## dreese88

> Isn't this the person who said they wouldn't be coming back anymore???
> 
> Oh, by the way... I win.


You were 50% correct on the last post Heather...

DBD did say he wasn't coming back...

But I win :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> You were 50% correct on the last post Heather...
> 
> DBD did say he wasn't coming back...
> 
> But I win


Didn't you hear me last time?

You did NOT win.

I do.

 :Razz:

----------


## DutchHerp

I'm powning.

----------


## nixer

> I'm powning.


in the end i always win! :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## LadyOhh

Isn't it PWNing?

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Isn't it PWNing?


I am getting old and I have no teenagers on my MSN... what is pwning? I keep seeing it and it just excerbates my lack of connectedness.

I need to know. 

Help an old man stay culturally relevent.

Bruce

----------


## hoax

Getting PWNed is getting your hinney handed to you with the use of intellect... at least that is how it started now it is just a internetz word used to make fun of one that requires no witty comment just a few words randomly jumbled together.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I'm powning.





> Isn't it PWNing?





> Getting PWNed is getting your hinney handed to you with the use of intellect... at least that is how it started *now it is just a internetz word used to make fun of one that requires no witty comment just a few words randomly jumbled together*.


.....

PWNED!   :sploosh: 

Ha, I just woke up and I'm funny!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dreese88

> .....
> 
> PWNED!  
> 
> Ha, I just woke up and I'm funny!


yea Stacey..you keep telling yourself that...btw you got pwned

----------


## TooManyToys

> Didn't you hear me last time?
> 
> You did NOT win.
> 
> I do.


Somebody's getting cranky  :Surprised:

----------


## Kaorte

> 


I just about died laughing!! Arrested Development FTW

----------


## SecurityStacey

Hey I win because nobody else is on!

Yay night job!

----------


## Kaorte

Sorry, I am a college student  :Very Happy:  I will be taking that win of yours

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Sorry, I am a college student  I will be taking that win of yours


Good luck with that, I work till 8am and have classes till 1pm...

----------


## Kaorte

We could do this all night 8D

----------


## SecurityStacey

> We could do this all night 8D


Sure can... I got all night... That's why I got almost 500 posts in this thread... nothing else to do at work.

----------


## Kaorte

What is your job? If you don't mind me asking :3

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What is your job? If you don't mind me asking :3


 :sploosh: 

Security, lol.

And I'm working on my masters in Public Adminstration... which sucks, but eh.

----------


## Kaorte

That would make sense wouldn't it? Yeah, I don't have class until 2pm tomorrow so its a 3am night for me XD

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That would make sense wouldn't it? Yeah, I don't have class until 2pm tomorrow so its a 3am night for me XD


I always worked nights when I was getting my BS, worked till 7 then had class till the afternoon, it sucked.  I took a year off and then started my masters and I'm right back where I started working all night and then classes.

What are you taking in school?  I had a triple degree for my BS - Criminal Justice, Sociology and Psychology.  My masters is in Public Administration because it fits into my career... but its boring, lol.

----------


## Kaorte

I am majoring in Architecture (during the day lol). Its muuuch harder than you would expect! Right now we are working on wood skeleton systems. Fuuun

----------


## SecurityStacey

Woops.  Got a bit caught up in work, didn't I.

.... ah well...

At least I win!   :Very Happy:

----------


## nixer

oh no you dont stacey! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Aw, come on.

I'll just...... squeak on by....

for the win!

----------


## nixer

> Aw, come on.
> 
> I'll just...... squeak on by....
> 
> for the win!


you squeaked by a tad bit too loud :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

> Getting PWNed is getting your hinney handed to you with the use of intellect... at least that is how it started now it is just a internetz word used to make fun of one that requires no witty comment just a few words randomly jumbled together.


STFU n00b !!!! LOL you are wrong !!! Pwned originated in the game counter strike when a programming error resulted in the misspelling of "owned" as "pwned" which is displayed when you are killed in the game... The misspelling stuck and was used in context online, kinda like getting "burned"... So there ya go, a lesson in l33t language...

So I win !!!

----------


## scarface2jz

This thread needs more cowbell

----------


## nixer

> This thread needs more cowbell


lol yes it does!

----------


## dreese88

I do believe that can be arranged

----------


## SecurityStacey

> STFU n00b !!!! LOL you are wrong !!! Pwned originated in the game counter strike when a programming error resulted in the misspelling of "owned" as "pwned" which is displayed when you are killed in the game... The misspelling stuck and was used in context online, kinda like getting "burned"... So there ya go, a lesson in l33t language...
> 
> So I win !!!


Ya lose man, ... ya just lose.

 :No:

----------


## dreese88

> Ya lose man, ... ya just lose.


yea scarface...anybody that knows that much about l33t automatically loses..oh Stacey...you lose too

Because I win!!! :Fest:  :Carouse:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> yea scarface...anybody that knows that much about l33t automatically loses..oh Stacey...you lose too
> 
> Because I win!!!


Well you are half right... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And seeing as I just posted last...

----------


## missi182

I cave!!!! I can't stand looking at this thread; feeling the burn of being a constant loser   :Weirdface: ....

So now....

Finally....


I WIN AGAIN....MUHAHAHAHA

----------


## dreese88

> I cave!!!! I can't stand looking at this thread; feeling the burn of being a constant loser  ....
> 
> So now....
> 
> Finally....
> 
> 
> I LOSE AGAIN....MUHAHAHAHA



Finally, somebody got it right, because I am most definitely the winner.

----------


## scarface2jz

I WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!1!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!!!!111J  UAN1!!!!!!!1!!!!!1!11!!!!!




> yea scarface...anybody that knows that much about l33t automatically loses..oh Stacey...you lose too
> 
> Because I win!!!


actually... i dont know that much about l33t... i was curious about the origination of "pwned" a while ago and decided to check out urban dictionary




> Well you are half right...
> 
> And seeing as I just posted last...


you didnt win for long...

----------


## hoax

> STFU n00b !!!! LOL you are wrong !!! Pwned originated in the game counter strike when a programming error resulted in the misspelling of "owned" as "pwned" which is displayed when you are killed in the game... The misspelling stuck and was used in context online, kinda like getting "burned"... So there ya go, a lesson in l33t language...
> 
> So I win !!!


Ya well.... Shut up!




> This thread needs more cowbell


You can never have enough cow bell




> I do believe that can be arranged


I thought Mandingo was the one who was supposed to post the witty GIFs

----------


## STORMS

:Wag of the finger:

----------


## dreese88

> 


You know how I know you're a woman Storms? Because you're always wrong! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> You know how I know you're a woman Storms? Because you're always wrong!


 :Rochambeaux:

----------


## dreese88

> 


...heartless :No:  :No:  I expected more from you :No:  :No:

----------


## hoax

> You know how I know you're a woman Storms? Because you're always wrong!


Dude... are you lacking brain cells?




> ...heartless I expected more from you


Did you expect more from her?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> 


 :Salute:

----------


## hoax

> 


god bless a good kick in the junks!

----------


## TooManyToys

Cold beer is good

----------


## SecurityStacey

So is a good slap and tickle.

er...

----------


## scarface2jz

> So is a good slap and tickle.
> 
> er...


 :Good Job:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> So is a good slap and tickle.
> 
> er...


I stand by my slap and tickle for the win!

----------


## dreese88

> Cold beer is good


FTW...oh wait...I do win...yessss party some more

----------


## scarface2jz

> I stand by my slap and tickle for the win!


 slap and tickle what is what ive been pondering allllll night... should i just leave that to my imagination ?  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## scarface2jz

and i won.....  :ROFL:

----------


## dreese88

> slap and tickle what is what ive been pondering allllll night... should i just leave that to my imagination ?





> and i won.....


Yes and no....DREESE88 FTMFW

----------


## hoax

> Yes and no....DREESE88 FTMFW


Well this is mostly correct.....

I win...

And slap and tickle... ya know its slap and tickle.... what else can it be????

IT IS SLAP AND TICKLE MAN!!!!!!  Don't be silly it is slap and tickle... 

Just sayin...  :Good Job:

----------


## scarface2jz

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  slap and a tickle FTW

i am also for the win.... cuz i win

----------


## SecurityStacey

> slap and a tickle FTW
> 
> i am also for the win.... cuz i win


I already put slap and tickle for the win.

So you lose, bucko!

----------


## LadyOhh

Hmmmm...

PWNed.

----------


## scarface2jz

http://www.nookii.com/shop/showcase/...aptickle02.jpg

----------


## SecurityStacey

> http://www.nookii.com/shop/showcase/...aptickle02.jpg


You just don't learn with this picture thing, huh?

 :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

yea... lol, i am teh phail

----------


## SecurityStacey

> yea... lol, i am teh phail



Sure are!

 :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

so how bout that slap and tickle  :Good Job:

----------


## TooManyToys

Looks like you need to find your own  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SecurityStacey

> so how bout that slap and tickle





> Looks like you need to find your own


Look at that insight!

 :ROFL: 

Looks like ya gotta find your own slap and tickle buddy...

----------


## scarface2jz

:Tears:  eh.... theres always Ebay.... you can find anything there  :Please:

----------


## SecurityStacey

FTW....

----------


## hoax

> so how bout that slap and tickle





> Looks like you need to find your own


Craigs list... There is EVERYTHING on craigs list.... You can get slap and tickle for 250 roses out call and find a het pastel BP and cage for $300 <<<< Thats a heck of a deal take it if you see it<<<<




> FTW....


Where did you get that ridicules picture of me?

----------


## SecurityStacey

I totally saw that 66% het for pastel for sale - it included a climbing tree though so it was $400....

----------


## scarface2jz

rofl-copter

 :ROFL:

----------


## TooManyToys

Lazy Sunday Post

----------


## hoax

> I totally saw that 66% het for pastel for sale - it included a climbing tree though so it was $400....


Did you buy it? If you didn't your a retard....

HOAX FTW!!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Did you buy it? If you didn't your a retard....
> 
> HOAX FTW!!!!


No!  I didn't!! I know... I know... and it came with a whole bag of crickets for feeding!

----------


## STORMS

> No!  I didn't!! I know... I know... and it came with a whole bag of crickets for feeding!


blah, blah, blah....

----------


## hoax

> No!  I didn't!! I know... I know... and it came with a whole bag of crickets for feeding!


Is it the one with the extra hot heat rock because if it was I already got it. He will be sending with the five business day option. I already sent him my 250 deposit.

----------


## hoax

> blah, blah, blah....


Why don't you go blah your self there scooter!

----------


## dr del

ooo,


A new page - wonder how long it will stay like that?


dr del

----------


## hoax

> ooo,
> 
> 
> A new page - wonder how long it will stay like that?
> 
> 
> dr del


Hey bucko I don't know about you but I still got 19 posts left on this page and I am 31 posts in... No new page yet....

I would think that a moderator would like to have maximum # of posts per page to get the most out of your BPnet nazi fun... wait did I say that out loud... Just Kidding Dr. Del get your pretty pink panties out of a knot.

----------


## STORMS

> Hey bucko I don't know about you but I still got 19 posts left on this page and I am 31 posts in... No new page yet....
> 
> I would think that a moderator would like to have maximum # of posts per page to get the most out of your BPnet nazi fun... wait did I say that out loud... Just Kidding Dr. Del get your pretty pink panties out of a knot.


Watch out...Hoax grew a pair!  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Indeed he did - someone pass the tinsnips.  :Taz: 

And trust me some nights small doses are all we can handle at one time.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Watch out...Hoax grew a pair!


You know nothing of my.... wait... where are you?




> Hi,
> 
> Indeed he did - someone pass the tinsnips. 
> 
> And trust me some nights small doses are all we can handle at one time. 
> 
> 
> dr del


We need all the Dr. D we can get.

----------


## STORMS

> You know nothing of my.... wait... where are you?
> 
> We need all the Dr. D we can get.


 You know who the hell I am....wait....damn! That's Pat.

Ummmm... Nevermind  :Bolt: 

I loves me some Dr. D  :Love:

----------


## hoax

> You know who the hell I am....wait....damn! That's Pat.
> 
> Ummmm... Nevermind 
> 
> I loves me some Dr. D


Hey why am I waiting for your replies to talk to you? Messenger?????

----------


## SecurityStacey

> We need all the Dr. D we can get.





> I loves me some Dr. D


Yay for Dr. Del!

----------


## TooManyToys

> blah, blah, blah....


Seconded

----------


## dreese88

YES! Stacey isn't on and it doesn't appear as though any of the other posters in this thread are on either which meannssss...Drum Roll Please...


I win :Salute:

----------


## dr del

Congratulations!  :Salute: 

Oh....  :Embarassed:  .....err....n/m


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Congratulations! 
> 
> Oh....  .....err....n/m
> 
> 
> dr del


 :Confused:

----------


## hoax

> YES! Stacey isn't on and it doesn't appear as though any of the other posters in this thread are on either which meannssss...Drum Roll Please...
> 
> 
> I win


Look here scooter.. You do not win. There have been few true winners in here....

The last real winner was Stacey and that is because the thread was locked...

But since it has become unlocked there have been many just keeping my seat warm.




> Congratulations! 
> 
> Oh....  .....err....n/m
> 
> 
> dr del


Yah go get em tiger!

Mike

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Look here scooter.. You do not win. There have been few true winners in here....
> 
> The last real winner was Stacey and that is because the thread was locked...
> 
> 
> Mike


Yea... that was a magical few minutes.  I was last to post and the thread was locked, for a few shining moments I was a winner.

As I am again.

----------


## LadyOhh

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  I win

----------


## Slim

I'm Baaaaaack...and I win!

----------


## hoax

> Yea... that was a magical few minutes.  I was last to post and the thread was locked, for a few shining moments I was a winner.
> 
> As I am again.


You were the winner for those few sweet moments... 

The moment has passed deal with it..




> I'm Baaaaaack...and I win!



You are back... Call me I will tell you what i found out today that makes me the bestest winner of all!

Mike

----------


## dreese88

I win...you lose

----------


## scarface2jz

^^^^^^^^ NO....... Your wrong














_I_ lose

----------


## dreese88

> ^^^^^^^^ NO....... Your wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right...you do lose

----------


## disabled.101

So last post wins?  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> So last post wins?


Yup  :Wink:

----------


## dreese88

I will conquer you all...no matter what it takes

----------


## MUSTANGGTANDGSXR

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Bye:  Buh-bye :Razz:

----------


## DutchHerp

Hey Lena how many times have you posted in this thread?  :Razz:

----------


## TooManyToys

Only 476

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Only 476


Yup.... I'm still the biggest postwhore in the thread...

----------


## hoax

> So last post wins?


Yah name says it all. Kinda funny huh....




> Yup.... I'm still the biggest postwhore in the thread...


Your the biggest..... 

Never mind Hun.....

OBTW I win.

----------


## STORMS

> Hey Lena how many times have you posted in this thread?


It's a secret  :Razz:

----------


## disabled.101

I love the Smell of Napalm in the morning.
Smells like....
VICTORY

----------


## STORMS

> I love the Smell of Napalm in the morning.
> Smells like....
> VICTORY


It's a shame it's not you that's victorious  :Tears:

----------


## hoax

> It's a secret


That is a surprise there are not many secrets you have my love...

Any who I had a dream last night... wait ignore that.

Alright.. I win.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> That is a surprise there are not many secrets you have my love...
> 
> Any who I had a dream last night... wait ignore that.
> 
> Alright.. I win.




w00t!  What kind of dream???   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scarface2jz

> w00t!  What kind of dream???


YouTube - Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me

pay attention to the words.... that's your answer

----------


## ev477

Hahaha, I'm listening to DMB now...

I win

 :Spork:

----------


## Slim

Morning all...recovering from a long day driving to and from the Charlotte Repticon show...Great show....picked up a new Mojo....and I win!

----------


## STORMS

> Morning all...recovering from a long day driving to and from the Charlotte Repticon show...Great show....picked up a new Mojo....and I win!


Congrats on the new mojo Slim  :Very Happy: 

but thats the only prize u get!

I win!

----------


## Slim

he he, Thank you!  and I win again!

----------


## dreese88

> he he, Thank you!  and I win again!


Congrats on the mojo...they're sweet aren't they?

and you lose again?

----------


## Otto1208

no I WIN

----------


## hoax

> w00t!  What kind of dream???


A wonderful dream!




> Morning all...recovering from a long day driving to and from the Charlotte Repticon show...Great show....picked up a new Mojo....and I win!


Good deal brother.

BTW I win.

Mike

----------


## Samuel

I just won.

----------


## Slim

Mike, it was good to hear from you last night, but.....I win, AGAIN!!!

----------


## hoax

> Mike, it was good to hear from you last night, but.....I win, AGAIN!!!


And again tonight!

Mike

----------


## Slim

Dang it, you must have hit post on this right after you hung up with me, LOL!

----------


## BMorrison

<---- For the win.

----------


## scarface2jz

Cg on the mojo, I want one.... 

But now I have a new corn, so....


I win !!!

----------


## hoax

> Dang it, you must have hit post on this right after you hung up with me, LOL!


That I did my friend!




> Cg on the mojo, I want one.... 
> 
> But now I have a new corn, so....
> 
> 
> I win !!!


Corn is scary it comes out whole...

Even iff it is creamed corn.....

That is scary stuff!

So no you loose.

Why?

Why, you ask....

Well that is simple my friend, I win.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Okay kids, I've been away and you've had your moments of glory.

I'll kindly take my win now.

----------


## hoax

> Okay kids, I've been away and you've had your moments of glory.
> 
> I'll kindly take my win now.


Don't be silly.

Why did you let those two schmucks home alone?

Speaking of those sweet little angels how is every one? Did they get the shelves together?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Don't be silly.
> 
> Why did you let those two schmucks home alone?
> 
> Speaking of those sweet little angels how is every one? Did they get the shelves together?


Haha. They are good, I let them try again with a smaller shelf.

 :No: 

I never learn...

----------


## hoax

> Haha. They are good, I let them try again with a smaller shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> I never learn...


So did they manage to get the board on the two milk cartons?

----------


## SecurityStacey

> So did they manage to get the board on the two milk cartons?


No... but they did manage to break a hammer.  Don't ask me how, because I have no idea.  I don't even know why they had a hammer.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

What have I missed?

Oh seems I win.

*suckers!*

----------


## hoax

> No... but they did manage to break a hammer.  Don't ask me how, because I have no idea.  I don't even know why they had a hammer.


I would take them to the Betty Ford clinic they have a classic case of kleptomania. There s no way some one gave them or sold them that hammer.

----------


## SecurityStacey

> What have I missed?
> 
> Oh seems I win.
> 
> *suckers!*


 :Wag of the finger: 

Check again there sweetie cheeks!   :Very Happy:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> I would take them to the Betty Ford clinic they have a classic case of kleptomania. There s no way some one gave them or sold them that hammer.


LOL, kleptomania.  

So how are things around this place anyways?

----------


## hoax

> What have I missed?
> 
> Oh seems I win.
> 
> *suckers!*


Don't be silly lollipop!




> LOL, kleptomania.  
> 
> So how are things around this place anyways?


Life is good. I am about to put my bike in the shop so she will be ready for spring, summer, fall, and any other time I can get her out and ride.

Work has slowed down a whole lot so my dad and I are talking about starting a metal fab company and I am going to start building bikes maybe  :Wink: 

Jes is doing great in school she thought she would bomb accounting but she is doing really well.

My boy well he has had better weeks at school but all around he is doing really well, good grades and only beat up one kid this week. I say were on a roll!

Mike










































Oh yah just in case you were being silly and thought I forgot... I WIN LOLLIPOPS!

----------


## STORMS

> Oh yah just in case you were being silly and thought I forgot... I WIN LOLLIPOPS!


Dream on Sausage!  :sploosh:

----------


## TooManyToys

Blah Blah Blah

----------


## hoax

> Dream on Sausage!


I thought you it wasn't sausage any more......

I win...


Oh yah and for the record your post must have some substance to it or you do not qualify for the win.

So once again it is not ok...

Wait wrong thread

I win

----------


## STORMS

> I thought you it wasn't sausage any more......
> 
> I win...
> 
> 
> Oh yah and for the record your post must have some substance to it or you do not qualify for the win.
> 
> So once again it is not ok...
> 
> ...


haha I win Love  :Razz: 

Is that enough substance for ya???  :Cool:

----------


## hoax

> haha I win Love 
> 
> Is that enough substance for ya???


I thought you were at work.....

I win sorry babe....

----------


## STORMS

> I thought you were at work.....
> 
> I win sorry babe....


I am at work.... :Mad:  It sucks too  :Tears: 

Shouldn't YOU be at work???

Oh btw Love.... I FREAKIN WIN MAN!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dreese88

> I am at work.... It sucks too 
> 
> Shouldn't YOU be at work???
> 
> Oh btw Love.... I FREAKIN WIN MAN!!!!


ERRONEOUS!! ERRONEOUS...how you gonna spit lies like that Lena?...because I'm the only winner here.

----------


## STORMS

> ERRONEOUS!! ERRONEOUS...how you gonna spit lies like that Lena?...because I'm the only winner here.


Really?

My bad dawg...you looked like a loser to me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Guess I could have been mistaken, but I doubt it  :Wink: 

I WIN!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## dreese88

> Really?
> 
> My bad dawg...you looked like a loser to me 
> 
> Guess I could have been mistaken, but I doubt it 
> 
> I WIN!!!!


 :sploosh:  but...  :Wag of the finger: ... everyone should  :Bowdown:  at my feet while I :Party on:  :Party on:  :Party on: 


because i'm da winna

----------


## STORMS

> but... ... everyone should  at my feet while I
> 
> 
> because i'm da winna


 :Wag of the finger:  Once a loser...ALAWAYS a loser  :ROFL:

----------


## dreese88

> Once a loser...*ALAWAYS* a loser



Lena, you must have learned that at the spelling bees. :Good Job:

----------


## scarface2jz

:Grabbed: 

^^^the toilet wins !!!!!!

as do i  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Wow,

4501 posts and still going nowhere fast - whata thread.  :Very Happy: 

I am honoured to accept my win.


dr del

----------


## Mischke

I never loose...

----------


## STORMS

> I never loose...


No, but you do LOSE!  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> Once a loser...ALAWAYS a loser


hey babe I got an idea.....

Let's form a block share the win split the million and vote every one off the island!

Hoax, sausage, love, Mike for the win!

----------


## STORMS

> hey babe I got an idea.....
> 
> Let's form a block share the win split the million and vote every one off the island!
> 
> Hoax, sausage, love, Mike for the win!


I don't share well with others....

I WIN!

----------


## LadyOhh

It's been over a year since this thread was started.... 

Wow.

I win.

----------


## STORMS

> It's been over a year since this thread was started.... 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I win.


really...has it been that long  :Wink: 

I win... :Razz:

----------


## SGExotics

Okay I Win! 

And if you post a reply after me, then it means YOU HATE REPTILES! :0 

Do you really hate reptiles? If you do then it's a real shame  :Sad:  

So don't take a chance of saying that you hate them!

Or you will be pointed out!

MUUWWAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## LadyOhh

Yeah, right...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SGExotics

> yeah, right...


omg! Ladyohh hates reptiles! :o and she loses!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I have to say, I'm not letting you get the last word on this one.

And proof is in my animals that I don't hate reptiles..

----------


## SGExotics

> I have to say, I'm not letting you get the last word on this one.
> 
> And proof is in my animals that I don't hate reptiles..


Yea i know, i was just joking  :Very Happy:  But yeah um I Win

----------


## dr del

Win?

Why thank you I believe I do at that.  :Tip of the Hat: 


dr del

----------


## SGExotics

> Win?
> 
> Why thank you I believe I do at that. 
> 
> 
> dr del


No i Do...

----------


## LadyOhh

Again... 

Wasn't there something you said earlier about not being around??

----------


## STORMS

> Again... 
> 
> Wasn't there something you said earlier about not being around??


hahaha....no comment  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> Again... 
> 
> Wasn't there something you said earlier about not being around??


You should bow before the Wongimator and the fabulous sausage!

Because I win and the validity of her point is astounding!

So Hoax for the win and Heather for the match point.

----------


## LadyOhh

> You should bow before the Wongimator and the fabulous sausage!
> 
> Because I win and the validity of her point is astounding!
> 
> So Hoax for the win and Heather for the match point.


I accept, and yet... some how.... I win  :Wink: 

Oh, and its WongiNator  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> I accept, and yet... some how.... I win 
> 
> Oh, and its WongiNator


Sorry I just noticed that. I was writing that on my iPhone so i often spell things wrong and do not notice.

Have no fear I am on my laptop and so I can safely say....

I have beaten the great Wonginator!!!!!!!!


Hazaaa!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

> hahaha....no comment


LENA WON A NEW AVATAR !!!!!!!!

but i win... hopefully for more than 2 minutes...

----------


## hoax

> LENA WON A NEW AVATAR !!!!!!!!
> 
> but i win... hopefully for more than 2 minutes...


How old are you scarface?

----------


## STORMS

> How old are you scarface?


How old are you Sausage? 

 :sploosh:

----------


## dreese88

How old are you Lena?

And before anybody asks..I'm 20
















and the winner

----------


## scarface2jz

your not supposed to ask women there ages, just assume young...  :Very Happy: 

oh yea... 

we have 2 things in common.... I'm 20 yrs old....



AND I WIN !!!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

another new avatar

----------


## dreese88

> your not supposed to ask women there ages, just assume young... 
> 
> oh yea... 
> 
> we have 2 things in common.... I'm 20 yrs old....
> 
> 
> 
> AND I WIN !!!!!!


I know that your not supposed to ask women their ages, but....I do a lot of things that I probably am not supposed to..this will be left at that.

Now on to what we have in common...It seems good sir, that we only have one thing in common, that would be our age. Because you see...there can only be one winner, much like there can be only one Highlander and I am the Duncan Mcleod of this thread(for those of you who didn't watch the show, this means I decapitate each and everyone of you, so don't be surprised to wake up headless tomorrow) :Salute:  Del will be the only one able to resist this, because he's actually Scottish and it will be an epic battle...so I'll prolly save him for last

----------


## SGExotics

I Win,

----------


## Samuel

> I Win,


wrong ..  me do.

----------


## STORMS

> wrong ..  me do.


Ha! Yeah right!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

> How old are you Sausage?


I am like the wind, mountains seas and skies!

I am timeless, I am, have been, and always will be.

I am not like God I am...

Do not resist it is futile....




> I know that your not supposed to ask women their ages, but....I do a lot of things that I probably am not supposed to..this will be left at that.
> 
> Now on to what we have in common...It seems good sir, that we only have one thing in common, that would be our age. Because you see...there can only be one winner, much like there can be only one Highlander and I am the Duncan Mcleod of this thread(for those of you who didn't watch the show, this means I decapitate each and everyone of you, so don't be surprised to wake up headless tomorrow) Del will be the only one able to resist this, because he's actually Scottish and it will be an epic battle...so I'll prolly save him for last


HAHA this is probably one of the best replies in this thread....




> Ha! Yeah right!



HA I win

Bow before your God and worship at my feet.

Mike AKA God

----------


## STORMS

> HA I win
> 
> Bow before your God and worship at my feet.
> 
> Mike AKA God


Yeah, yeah...Michael does mean "God Like," but let's not get carried away Sausage!

Bow? Worship? Wow... :Weirdface:

----------


## dreese88

> .
> 
> HAHA this is probably one of the best replies in this thread....


yea...I try...and I win

----------


## STORMS

> yea...I try...and I win


You tried....and what?  :Weirdface: 

HAHAHAHA!!!!!

FAIL!

----------


## dreese88

Lena,

I didn't want to do this, but you have left me no choice...You 











and I win

----------


## STORMS

> Lena,
> 
> I didn't want to do this, but 
> I win


Try harder hun...  :Razz: 

You ain't got nuttin on this  :Very Happy: 

I be the WINNER  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dreese88

> Try harder hun... 
> 
> You ain't got nuttin on this 
> 
> I be the WINNER


I mean...between the Highlander reply and this last one...I just don't know how much harder I can try...

but I do win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> I mean...between the Highlander reply and this last one...I just don't know how much harder I can try...
> 
> but I do win


 :Wag of the finger: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

quick win while cleaning my tanks

----------


## dreese88

> 


you can't deny...I'm persistent and I'm the winner

----------


## STORMS

> you can't deny...I'm persistent and I'm the winner


Persistent...Yes

Winner....Maybe when hell freezes over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dreese88

> Persistent...Yes
> 
> Winner....Maybe when hell freezes over


DANG IT LENA...just go away for a little while...so I can win for more than 3 minutes

----------


## STORMS

> DANG IT LENA...just go away for a little while...so I can win for more than 3 minutes


Nope  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dreese88

> Nope


 :No:  I thought we were friends Lena..guess not  :Fight:

----------


## hoax

> Yeah, yeah...Michael does mean "God Like," but let's not get carried away Sausage!
> 
> Bow? Worship? Wow...


You will bow at my feet and i might let you sit next to me if you are one of the chosen few.




> DANG IT LENA...just go away for a little while...so I can win for more than 3 minutes


You should know better then that....




> I thought we were friends Lena..guess not


Didn't any one tell you Lena hates every one?

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> You will bow at my feet and i might let you sit next to me if you are one of the chosen few.
> 
> 
> 
> You should know better then that....
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't any one tell you Lena hates every one?
> ...


It's bar-thirty fools! I will reclaim my win tomorrow when I sober up  :Very Happy: 

PS. Hate is a strong word...I dislike everyone equally... 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoax

> It's bar-thirty fools! I will reclaim my win tomorrow when I sober up 
> 
> PS. Hate is a strong word...I dislike everyone equally...


Its bar thirty four twenty and it is always time to sit back and relax!

I am sorry I guess hate is a strong word.....

Sit back relax and enjoy the love...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Its bar thirty four twenty and it is always time to sit back and relax!
> 
> I am sorry I guess hate is a strong word.....
> 
> Sit back relax and enjoy the love...
> 
> Mike


Im enjoying a Captain & Diet  :Carouse: 

Got a little Captain in ya?

I do  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## scarface2jz

i love those CM commercials

BTW i win....

----------


## hoax

> Im enjoying a Captain & Diet 
> 
> Got a little Captain in ya?
> 
> I do


I met Captain Morgan once....

He raped me and left me crying.....

It was not pretty...

I am ready for round two....

Mike

----------


## dreese88

> I met Captain Morgan once....
> 
> He raped me and left me crying.....
> 
> It was not pretty...
> 
> I am ready for round two....
> 
> Mike


I haven't had any Captain in me since I left high school...disgusting stuff...Since I've moved on to the 3 wisemen of Jack, Jim and Jose...I've become a winner...and that's why I win

----------


## STORMS

> I haven't had any Captain in me since I left high school...disgusting stuff...Since I've moved on to the 3 wisemen of Jack, Jim and Jose...I've become a winner...and that's why I win


Bite Me!

 :ROFL:

----------


## dreese88

> Bite Me!


Jesus Lena..can I ever escape you...I figure at 6 in the morning I would at least have it for a few hours...Haven't been asleep and I'm about to pass out, so I drunkenly post on here...and what do I have? You post RIGHT AFTER I do...I'm going to have to battle you to the death on this one. That is just all there is to it!...


P.S. I'm going to pass out now for a few hours...so you will probably have the last laugh until I wake up..then it is game on :Mad:

----------


## STORMS

> Jesus Lena..can I ever escape you...I figure at 6 in the morning I would at least have it for a few hours...Haven't been asleep and I'm about to pass out, so I drunkenly post on here...and what do I have? You post RIGHT AFTER I do...I'm going to have to battle you to the death on this one. That is just all there is to it!...
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm going to pass out now for a few hours...so you will probably have the last laugh until I wake up..then it is game on


I got the last laugh fool! Hahahahahahaha!!!!
Drunk but still awake....which u are not!

I WIN!!!!  :Carouse:

----------


## hoax

Jesus I pass out all jacked up and I wake up to a whole new page.

----------


## dr del

Lol,

Story of my life m8.


dr del

----------


## SGExotics

> Lol,
> 
> Story of my life m8.
> 
> 
> dr del


I win...

----------


## Slim

> I win...


Didn't know you were still around.....and I Win!!

----------


## scarface2jz

watching katt williams on TV...

i win !!!!!!!

----------


## Slim

News flash...66,749,302 American gun owners killed no one yesterday!!!

and I win!!!

----------


## Slim

> Bite Me!


Promises, Promises!

----------


## STORMS

> Promises, Promises!


It was more like a threat... :Wink:

----------


## Slim

> It was more like a threat...


Darn :Razz:

----------


## SGExotics

Okay Guys, i have officially Won! I even have the awards to prove it  :Very Happy:  BP's Dot Net Hooked me up with a trophy + an Albino Ball Python, for being the last person to post!!!!!! Check It Out!

----------


## hoax

> Lol,
> 
> Story of my life m8.
> 
> 
> dr del


HaHa Thats an every day reality for you huh Dr. D!




> I win...


I thought you swore off BPnet.....




> News flash...66,749,302 American gun owners killed no one yesterday!!!
> 
> and I win!!!


.... I can't remember yesterday....




> It was more like a threat...


Now that is a threat I can get behind....


Mike

----------


## Slim

> Okay Guys, i have officially Won!


You're still around :Tears:

----------


## SGExotics

> You're still around


No, The original DBD Died in a car wreck :Tears: , im his cousin using his account :Cool:

----------


## hoax

> No, The original DBD Died in a car wreck, im his cousin using his account


Thats against TOS...

ADMIN WE NEED TO SHUT DOWN DBD'S ACCOUNT ITS NOT HIM!!!!!

Mike

----------


## SGExotics

> thats against tos...
> 
> Admin we need to shut down dbd's account its not him!!!!!
> 
> Mike


:o omg your onto me!

----------


## Slim

> :o omg your onto me!


You're still around :Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

i put a laser on my BP's head, now hes a laser guided rat killing machine.... i win

----------


## SecurityStacey

I miss bp.net.

And miss winning too.

So I hijacked a computer at the library just to win.

Thank you.

----------


## Slim

Damn, and you went to all that trouble just to lose again...starting to feel French yet?

----------


## STORMS

> Damn, and you went to all that trouble just to lose again...starting to feel French yet?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Damn, and you went to all that trouble just to lose again...starting to feel French yet?


Thats kinda harsh.... no matter what some one does that is not exactly a beacon of genius..... they should never be called french....




> 


Didn't I just get off with you?????

I thought we was going to bed...

Mike

----------


## dr del

Whoa!

Deb is *so* gonna kick you guys asses for that.  :PC:   :Popcorn:   :Twisted:  


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> I miss bp.net.
> 
> And miss winning too.
> 
> So I hijacked a computer at the library just to win.
> 
> Thank you.


 :Weirdface:  So very sad my dear....




> Didn't I just get off with you?????
> 
> I thought we was going to bed...
> 
> Mike


Hahaha... I have no words for this at the moment  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ummm...Yeah, still nothing  :Very Happy: 




> Whoa!
> 
> Deb is *so* gonna kick you guys asses for that.    
> 
> 
> dr del


Pass the popcorn Dr. Del...I wanna see this  :sploosh: 
I got my money on Deb  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Damn, and you went to all that trouble just to lose again...starting to feel French yet?





> Thats kinda harsh.... no matter what some one does that is not exactly a beacon of genius..... they should never be called french....
> Mike


Never thought French could be used as an insult?

Am I offended? No because I dont get offended very easily however I would like to remind you that some people might be a bit more sensitive to this.

What if instead someone was using the word American as an insult how would YOU feel, I know many would have already jump on that person for doing so.

Also is it any different than if you were using someone's gender or color as an insult?

Next time think before you write (if that is possible of course  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

PS: This French person here will gladly give you a history course on the French involvement in the American Revolutionary War which help this country becomes what it is now.

Back to your program now.

----------


## Slim

> Never thought French could be used as an insult?
> 
> Am I offended? No because I dont get offended very easily however I would like to remind you that some people might be a bit more sensitive to this.
> 
> What if instead someone was using the word American as an insult how would YOU feel, I know many would have already jump on that person for doing so.
> 
> Also is it any different than if you were using someone's gender or color as an insult?
> 
> Next time think before you write (if that is possible of course )
> ...


Wow, didn't mean to offend or even pretend to offend.  I am well aware of the contribution the French Navy and French infantry advisors made to the American Revolution.  I have served in NATO and Coalition assignments with many French officers and enlisted alike.  Good natured joking between us based on nationality was always the norm, so as an American, I have been the butt of several very cleaver French jokes, told to my face, in two languages, no less.  No one ever jumped up and threw punches over it, and actually, was a form of bonding between the services...maybe it' just the military culture, which doesn't always translate very well to civilians who do not share a common frame of reference.  Hell, it was a French officer who told me the joke about why they plant trees along the streets in Paris.  (if anyone needs the punch line, you can PM me).

Again, didn't mean to offend.




> Next time think before you write (if that is possible of course )


Speaking of offending, Ouch.






> Whoa!
> 
> Deb is *so* gonna kick you guys asses for that.    
> 
> 
> dr del


My ass has been summarily kicked :Embarassed:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Deb wins!

I mean I win!

Bruce

----------


## STORMS

> Deb wins!
> 
> I mean I win!
> 
> Bruce


Haha! Deb opened a can of French whoop-ass!!! lol

But seriously..... I WIN!!!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Again, didn't mean to offend.


Again I was not offended, I lived in England for several years so trust me I have a thick skin




> Speaking of offending, Ouch.


Derek made me do it he wanted to see some ass kicking  :Wink: 

Now here is the winner --------------> 

well at least for the next few minutes

----------


## dr del

Nuts,

Busted!  :Bolt: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Nuts,
> 
> Busted! 
> 
> 
> dr del


 :Surprised:  You busted your nuts?!?!

OUCH!!

 :sploosh:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Nuts,
> 
> Busted! 
> dr del


Derek were you trying to do a slit again?  :ROFL:

----------


## Slim

> Derek were you trying to *do a slit again*?


And I get lit up like the 4th of July for making a good natured French jab :Weirdface:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> And I get lit up like the 4th of July for making a good natured French jab


Trust me you did not get lit up...........not yet  :Wink: 

PS: I meant Split  :Wink:

----------


## Slim

Remind me to tell you sometime about a briefing I was giving back in 1994.  The audience was an American 2 Star, and British 2 Star, a French 1 Star, and a Saudi Prince....funny stuff.

----------


## hoax

> Thats kinda harsh.... no matter what some one does that is not exactly a beacon of genius..... they should never be called french....
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't I just get off with you?????
> 
> I thought we was going to bed...
> 
> Mike


Whoa Whoa Whoa..... This sounded very differently when I wrote it at one in the morning...

Storms and I were on yahoo chatting... we both said we are going to bed...

It makes sense if it only her and I reading that... not so much if every one else reads it....


and yah that French comment sounded much different in my head...




> Never thought French could be used as an insult?
> 
> Am I offended? No because I dont get offended very easily however I would like to remind you that some people might be a bit more sensitive to this.
> 
> What if instead someone was using the word American as an insult how would YOU feel, I know many would have already jump on that person for doing so.
> 
> Also is it any different than if you were using someone's gender or color as an insult?
> 
> Next time think before you write (if that is possible of course )
> ...


Sorry even if you weren't offended I did not mean it the way it was worded.

----------


## hoax

> Remind me to tell you sometime about a briefing I was giving back in 1994.  The audience was an American 2 Star, and British 2 Star, a French 1 Star, and a Saudi Prince....funny stuff.


Did the bartender ask why the long face.....

----------


## Slim

> Did the bartender ask why the long face.....


Naw Bro, but the British general did pull off one of the funniest one liners of all time, however, given the current environment, it might offend someone. :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

PM me also with the punch line for the paris joke

----------


## STORMS

> PM me also with the punch line for the paris joke


Me too! me too!

----------


## hoax

> Me too! me too!


Ignore her she is supposed to be in bed...

It is past her night night time...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Ignore her she is supposed to be in bed...
> 
> It is past her night night time...
> 
> Mike


 :Rochambeaux:

----------

_hoax_ (02-24-2009)

----------


## hoax

> 


At least I can get some sort of affection...

Mike

----------


## TooManyToys

I think you meant affliction......

----------


## hoax

Good luck with that win....

I am afflicted with the inability to sleep....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> At least I can get some sort of affection...
> 
> Mike


 :Petting:  :Licking:  :Hump:  :Hug:

----------


## scarface2jz

cutest panda evar wins teh thread !!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

4600th post ^^^^^^

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## hoax

you still loose multi poster.....

try not to make it so obvious that you are padding your post count... wait untill some one else posts and lay stalking and waiting and pounce on them and maul them like a kitten in a barrel roll......

Mike

----------


## STORMS

*I AM THE.....*

----------


## scarface2jz

> you still loose multi poster.....
> 
> try not to make it so obvious that you are padding your post count... wait untill some one else posts and lay stalking and waiting and pounce on them and maul them like a kitten in a barrel roll......
> 
> Mike


since i posted hours ago there was 2 posts... thats why i multipost... and believe me i dont give a crap about post count... pure boredom over here... been trying to teach my kittah to barrel roll... he sucks at it...

----------


## scarface2jz

> *I AM THE.....*


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

> 


Wanna bet?

----------


## Slim

> Wanna bet?


What are your terms? :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> What are your terms?


They may be too kinky for you  :Razz: 

Or not... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slim

> They may be too kinky for you 
> 
> Or not...


Hell, Lena...I'm an old man.  Kinky to me these days is leaving my socks on :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> Hell, Lena...I'm an old man.  Kinky to me these days is leaving my socks on


Ummm....wow....that's just sad Slim  :Tears:

----------


## Slim

I'm not as good as I once was.....

But I'm as good once as I ever was.

----------


## STORMS

> i'm not as good as i once was.....
> 
> But i'm as good once as i ever was.


i love that song!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

> They may be too kinky for you 
> 
> Or not...


 :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

i trained my turtles to eat crickets from my hands... kinda cool....

so i win ?

----------


## Slim

I trained my crickets to eat turtles...even cooler.

----------

_hoax_ (02-25-2009)

----------


## STORMS

> I trained my crickets to eat turtles...even cooler.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## TooManyToys

Denny's to unveil new "Octomom" Breakfast
14 eggs
no sausage
and someone else has to pay the bill

----------


## dr del

Hi,

This may be slightly NSFW but she may have found a way of paying for those kids.

http://www.aolcdn.com/tmz_documents/...m_vivid_wm.swf 

Personally I hope she tells them where to go.


dr del

----------


## TooManyToys

To the couch?

----------


## hoax

I really don't want to see that nasty stretched out, stretch marked, fat a$$!!!!

Mike

----------


## TooManyToys

Sounds like you've seen it before  :Confused:

----------


## Ginevive

HAHAHA! that funnee!

----------


## _Venom_

Quack.

----------


## dr del

:Razz:  


"If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family anatidae on our hands." - Douglas Adams 

"It is often said that before you die your life passes before your eyes. It is in fact true. It's called living." - Terry Pratchett 

"Only in our dreams are we free. The rest of the time we need wages." - Terry Pratchett  

"I'll be more enthusiastic about encouraging thinking outside the box when there's evidence of any thinking going on inside it." - Terry Pratchett 

"The trouble with having an open mind, of course, is that people will insist on coming along and trying to put things in it" - Terry Pratchett 

"The duke had a mind that ticked like a clock and, like a clock, it regularly went cuckoo" - Terry Pratchett 

"It wasn't blood in general he couldn't stand the sight of, it was just his blood in particular that was so upsetting." - Terry Pratchett 

"The Gods Of The Disc have never bothered much about judging the souls of the dead, and so people only go to hell if thats where they believe, in their deepest hearts, that they deserve to go. Which they can't do if they don't know about it. This explains why it is important to shoot missionaries on sight." - Terry Pratchett

"He inched his way up the corridor as if he would rather be yarding his way down it." - Douglas Adams 

"It is a well-known fact that those people who must want to rule people are, ipso facto, those least suited to do it... Anyone who is capable of getting themselves made President should on no account be allowed to do the job." - Douglas Adams

"In the beginning the Universe was created. This has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move." - Douglas Adams 

"Some say that the universe is made so that when we are about to understand it, it changes into something even more incomprehensible. And then there are those who say that this has already happened." - Douglas Adams 

"A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools." - Douglas Adams 

"Dave is one of my favorite sources of information and opinion on the Web. His opinions are passionately held, well-informed, intelligent, argumentative, and quite often wrong." - Douglas Adams 

"Brave men make good soldiers, but cowards make better strategists. " - Terry Pratchett

Oh and I win.


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> "If it looks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, we have at least to consider the possibility that we have a small aquatic bird of the family anatidae on our hands." - Douglas Adams 
> 
> "It is often said that before you die your life passes before your eyes. It is in fact true. It's called living." - Terry Pratchett 
> 
> "Only in our dreams are we free. The rest of the time we need wages." - Terry Pratchett  
> 
> "I'll be more enthusiastic about encouraging thinking outside the box when there's evidence of any thinking going on inside it." - Terry Pratchett 
> 
> "The trouble with having an open mind, of course, is that people will insist on coming along and trying to put things in it" - Terry Pratchett 
> ...


 :Surprised:  Whoa!! TOO many words  :Weirdface: 
 :Wag of the finger:  I didn't read it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dr del

Aww,

That's ok.  :Petting: 

You can try again tomorrow.


dr del

----------


## dreese88

/thread...

I win...because I just ended the thread and there can be no more posts made in it.

----------


## hoax

I forgot what I was going to say because I clicked reply and then I got up when I came back I was confused....

I win....


Mike

----------


## STORMS

> I forgot what I was going to say because I clicked reply and then I got up when I came back I was confused....
> 
> I win....
> 
> 
> Mike


Confused is an understatement  :sploosh: 

I win!  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

Hey I'm sober now....

So I still win yet I am still somewhat confused...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Hey I'm sober now....
> 
> So I still win yet I am still somewhat confused...
> 
> Mike


Figures...typical Sausage  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TooManyToys

Another easy win  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

Nee Ner Nee Ner... well some of you know the rest....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Nee Ner Nee Ner... well some of you know the rest....
> 
> Mike


what....?

That YOU LOSE!!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> what....?
> 
> That YOU LOSE!!!!


No you loose and you have to.... nee ner nee ner.....

----------


## STORMS

> No you loose and you have to.... nee ner nee ner.....


Loose??? lol

----------


## dreese88

> Loose??? lol


slacker...I thought you were goin to bed :No:

----------


## STORMS

> slacker...I thought you were goin to bed


cant sleep....I gave up....so I thought I should swoop in for the win  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dreese88

> cant sleep....I gave up....so I thought I should swoop in for the win


kinda like me...except i haven't really tried to sleep yet

----------


## STORMS

> kinda like me...except i haven't really tried to sleep yet


wide awake now...

Just got back from the gym and I feel GREAT!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Oh yah...and I WIN!!!

----------


## Slim

> Oh yah...and I WIN!!!


No, no, no, you loose again...starting to feel like *Al Qaida* yet.

Please note I did not say *French*, a proud and noble people.   Surely I can make an Al Qaida joke without offending anyone...I think.

----------


## WizzySRT10

I win!!!!

----------


## Slim

This just happens to be my 1000th post!   And, I win!!!!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

ball python just shed... not 1 piece but clean enough...

----------


## hoax

> No, no, no, you loose again...starting to feel like *Al Qaida* yet.
> 
> Please note I did not say *French*, a proud and noble people.   Surely I can make an Al Qaida joke without offending anyone...I think.


Yea ya know there could be some terrorists in here I don't think Obama would like you screwing up his welcoming ceremony. Just remember to make people stop killing you, tell them they have nice hair, or that their cave is so fantastic, or that you really appreaciate the care and love they take in building the IED's that destroy our fighting men and women.....

That is the ticket get them to stop killing you by using kindness and love and warm thoughts....

wait this went in a totally wrong direction... any who don't offend them you are screwing with Obamessiah peace talks....




> ball python just shed... not 1 piece but clean enough...


i jsut had 3 shed 2 perfect... so on that basis you loose....

Or if we are going on a cool factor you all might as well just book it, cause I can't be beat...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> No, no, no, you loose again...starting to feel like *Al Qaida* yet.
> 
> Please note I did not say *French*, a proud and noble people.   Surely I can make an Al Qaida joke without offending anyone...I think.


I loose again? Really? Nah...still tight dawg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
However Honey. you DO lose  :Very Happy: 




> I win!!!!


Dream on  :ROFL: 




> This just happens to be my 1000th post!   And, I win!!!!!!!


 Your 1.000th post and you still *LOSE*  :Wink: 




> ball python just shed... not 1 piece but clean enough...


I could care less.... :Weirdface: 

Sorry, Captain talkin  :sploosh: 




> Yea ya know there could be some terrorists in here I don't think Obama would like you screwing up his welcoming ceremony. Just remember to make people stop killing you, tell them they have nice hair, or that their cave is so fantastic, or that you really appreaciate the care and love they take in building the IED's that destroy our fighting men and women.....
> 
> That is the ticket get them to stop killing you by using kindness and love and warm thoughts....
> 
> wait this went in a totally wrong direction... any who don't offend them you are screwing with Obamessiah peace talks....
> 
> 
> 
> i jsut had 3 shed 2 perfect... so on that basis you loose....
> ...


Really love? Are you sure? Hmmm... You may want to rethink your win...or lack there of  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slim

Ah Lena, and with the stroke of a key, I win again!

----------


## STORMS

> Ah Lena, and with the stroke of a key, I win again!


Hey Slim...

Stroke this  :Petting: 

I win  :Winner:

----------


## Slim

> Hey Slim...
> 
> Stroke this 
> 
> I win


You and your damn promises  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> You and your damn promises


Crap... I thought it was a threat  :Weirdface:

----------


## Slim

> Crap... I thought it was a threat


Fine line between pleasure and pain, Sweetie!

----------


## STORMS

> Fine line between pleasure and pain, Sweetie!


I know, right?

I tend to lean towards the pain side of things, but it's still a pleasure  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> I know, right?
> 
> I tend to lean towards the pain side of things, but it's still a pleasure


Hey how did I miss out on all the hotness and loose women????

I feel so left out of the circle.... Jerk....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Hey how did I miss out on all the hotness and loose women????
> 
> I feel so left out of the circle.... Jerk....
> 
> Mike


You complete the circle love... :Razz: 

 :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> You complete the circle love...


I love being on the inside.... Like a point man....

Never mind.. any one wanna go skiing?

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> I love being on the inside.... Like a point man....
> 
> Never mind.. any one wanna go skiing?
> 
> Mike



Mmmm... Sausage  :Long tongue:

----------


## Slim

> Never mind.. any one wanna go skiing?


I tried skiing once....I am *not* good at it, and it hurts my body.

----------


## STORMS

> I tried skiing once....I am *not* good at it, and it hurts my body.


 :Tears:  Crybaby... :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

you sure do spit out your drink alot...  :Razz:

----------


## Slim

Just saw Slumdog Milionare...don't get what all the fuss is about.  I didn't think it was all that good.  But, at least I win.

----------


## WizzySRT10

Slim not for long now I win!

----------


## TooManyToys

The prize is mine  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## STORMS

> .The pr.ize i.s mine.


dream on babe...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

holy wow... this is still going, dont you guys know i won a lonnnnng time ago..

----------


## STORMS

> holy wow... this is still going, dont you guys know i won a lonnnnng time ago..


Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeease..... Like u stand a chance  :Wink:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

> Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeease..... Like u stand a chance


And you think you do??? :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> I tried skiing once....I am *not* good at it, and it hurts my body.


I love to go skiing!!!!!

Any who I was gone for the weekend so while I was getting trashed you people were trying to win a pointles venture I was building a fence and drinking Bloody Mary's and vodka with tea and.....

any way thanks for keeping my seat warm I have returned to throne.... :Party on:  :Beer:  :Carouse:  :I'm slow:  :Floating:  :Couch:  :Trophy:  :Relax: 

Mike

----------


## TooManyToys

As in toilet?

----------


## hoax

> As in toilet?


I don't see any toilets in my reign of icons....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> I don't see any toilets in my reign of icons....
> 
> Mike


 :Grabbed:

----------


## Slim

Sitting here trying to decide if I should go to work today or not.  Big @ss snow storm here, and the news is nothing but highway accidents and school closings.  Six of the area military bases are closed this morning, too bad there are seven of them here, and I work on the only one that's hasn't announced a closure.

Nice to be a civilian....I get to make the choice this morning!

----------


## scarface2jz

hey lena, since its snowing again can i redeem that raincheck for the hot cocoa by the fireplace ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slim

Yeah, I didn't go to work today!!!!!

----------


## WaRocker

Its been awhile but I figured I needed the win back.. Thanks :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Its been awhile but I figured I needed the win back.. Thanks


I don't think I can allow that...

 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## WaRocker

> I don't think I can allow that...


But you did and I thank you..  :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> But you did and I thank you..


No thanks necessary...since you didn't win!

 :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

you didnt either...  :Wag of the finger:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> you didnt either...


don't shake your finger at me  :Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

no finger ?  :Sad:

----------


## STORMS

> no finger ?


depends.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ginevive

walking in on the middle of a conversation. LOL

----------


## STORMS

> walking in on the middle of a conversation. LOL


Entertaining, huh?  :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

> depends....


thats what i like to hear  :Long tongue:

----------


## hoax

> thats what i like to hear




slow down there scooter..... I got Dibs.... ask Matt.....


Mike

----------


## STORMS

> slow down there scooter..... I got Dibs.... ask Matt.....
> 
> 
> Mike


He's right... He DOES have dibs  :Hump:

----------


## hoax

> He's right... He DOES have dibs


See I told ya..... I never tell a lie....

Its all spelled out right there for ya... no hot coco for you....

Mike

----------


## hoax

> hey lena, since its snowing again can i redeem that raincheck for the hot cocoa by the fireplace ?


Your thinking of Stacey and no one has seen or heard from her in a few days so yea I don't think your getting that from her either...

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> He's right... He DOES have dibs


 :Sad:  maybe later ?!

----------


## STORMS

> See I told ya..... I never tell a lie....
> 
> Its all spelled out right there for ya... no hot coco for you....
> 
> Mike





> Your thinking of Stacey and no one has seen or heard from her in a few days so yea I don't think your getting that from her either...
> 
> Mike


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

Well that conversation ran its course....

So I will do the noble thing and step up and take me some winning...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

*I WIN*  :Headbang:

----------


## Slim

Putting my tired butt to bed now...but not before I win!!!!

----------


## Melicious

Sweet dreams...not the winner.  ^_^

----------


## scarface2jz

the winnar gets a turtle !!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

Pffffffffffffttt  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## scarface2jz

this guy right here..... he is NAWT teh winnar  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## STORMS

:Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

my  :Snake: 's are both doing some night cruising.... good times, good times...

----------


## STORMS

:Saber duel:

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## STORMS



----------


## scarface2jz

:Long tongue:

----------


## STORMS

You FAIL!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## STORMS



----------


## scarface2jz

:Giggle:  who said im resisting  :Wink:

----------


## STORMS



----------


## scarface2jz

sorry, but im not into that sort of stuff... it leaves scars

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> 





> 



Amen and Amen......


Mike

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> 


Yes we do..

Do you want to come over and play with my balls.

Mike

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> 


Been there done that... Its never fun....


Mike

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> 


If that were any cuter it would be outlawed....


You fail to win though...

----------


## STORMS

> If that were any cuter it would be outlawed....
> 
> 
> You fail to win though...


Obviously YOU don't know me very well... I'm not capable of failing.

However, you are  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Obviously YOU don't know me very well... I'm not capable of failing.
> 
> However, you are


Sure you are... you have failed miserably about 500 some odd times in this thread....

You just keep trying hun....

----------


## STORMS

> Sure you are... you have failed miserably about 500 some odd times in this thread....
> 
> You just keep trying hun....


Guess you're right, I did fail miserably.  No need for me to try anymore. 

Must suck to be me.

Whatev

----------


## hoax

If you stop trying this thread would die...

----------


## scarface2jz

> 


HAHAHHAHAHAHA... thats really funny, ive pulled up to scenes before and heard some ridiculous stories.... 

"ok, so one more time, why did you drink the drain-o ?"

"cuz i wants a free ride to the hospital for my asthma"

"you know we could have taken you for free for JUST the asthma, right ?"

"oh"

----------


## scarface2jz

YouTube - WHOAHHHH! GUY DANCING AT THE CLUB!!!

LOOK AT THAT FOOTWORK !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hoax

Thats freaking hotttt!!!!!!

Mike

----------


## Slim

I think I saw that guy in a nightclub in Germany back in '98.

----------


## hoax

> I think I saw that guy in a nightclub in Germany back in '98.


Slim why are you in a night club with water heads dancing like that and if I am not mistaken there was a half nekked fellow walking around....


Slim is there some thing you would like to discuss with the class.... :Very Happy: 

Mike

----------


## Slim

I was stationed in Germany, the waterheads came with the country.

----------


## hoax

> I was stationed in Germany, the waterheads came with the country.


Yea but you didn't have to hang out with them while they gyrate and groove and get half nekked...


Waterheads or not thats just....


Mike

----------


## Slim

I was watching the waterheads dance, I was at the bar throwin' some Mack on a German chick.....yeah, it all worked out nice in the end.  I highly recomend the Rosenhoff Hotel in Kieserslautern.

----------


## hoax

> I was watching the waterheads dance, I was at the bar throwin' some Mack on a German chick.....yeah, it all worked out nice in the end.  I highly recomend the Rosenhoff Hotel in Kieserslautern.


Why you mackin on water heads? I know your desperate and all buddy but at least find a fat chick.... I think I might now where you can find one.... You just got to pry her away from SRT10

----------


## Slim

Water heads are sooooooo easy!  I'll pass on that other offer......

----------


## hoax

> I was watching the waterheads dance, I was at the bar throwin' some Mack on a German chick.....yeah, it all worked out nice in the end.  I highly recomend the Rosenhoff Hotel in Kieserslautern.





> Water heads are sooooooo easy!  I'll pass on that other offer......


It is nice to have some one not argue for once... but then again most fat girls dont either... they just dont know when any one will want them again...


Mike

----------


## Slim

Looks like I win again!!!

----------


## SecurityStacey

Looks like I shall take the win.

I know I know.... I go away for days at a time and only jump on long enough to win.

.... I hate not having internet.

----------


## Slim

Out of bed at the crack of Noon, to take the win.

----------


## scarface2jz

you only held the win for 6 and a half hours... congrats... now i haz win !!!!!

----------


## hoax

> Looks like I shall take the win.
> 
> I know I know.... I go away for days at a time and only jump on long enough to win.
> 
> .... I hate not having internet.


Holy cow she has come out of hiding... 


GET YOUR INTERNET BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We miss us some Stacey....

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

point. win. game blouses....

----------


## hoax

Hey yea ya know I um like ya know like um win....

Mike

----------


## hoax

Whats the deal people. Why are we having a nose dive in the amount of spam being smeared across this place?

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Whats the deal people. Why are we having a nose dive in the amount of spam being smeared across this place?
> 
> Mike

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## anatess

I win.

----------


## STORMS

:Weirdface:

----------


## anatess

Yeay, I win against STORMS!

Am I really this pathetic that I find this thread fascinating?

----------


## hoax

> 


Its about time you have been gone since the 5th....


Welcome back... you loose

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Its about time you have been gone since the 5th....
> 
> 
> Welcome back... you *loose*
> 
> Mike


I LOOSE? No, dear I am not LOOSE. Nice, tight and firm babe...

Oh and I win!

----------


## hoax

Hey Hey Hey you shut up with your proper spelling grammar and grasp of the English language....


You lose.....


Mike

Well I guess I lose for being a tard...

But I win for posting....

Thank God a tard can win on a forum like this....

----------


## STORMS

> Hey Hey Hey you shut up with your proper spelling grammar and grasp of the English language....
> 
> 
> You lose.....
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> Well I guess I lose for being a tard...
> ...


Nope, sorry babe... I just can't let a nar like you win.  I believe it's against my religion or something like that.

----------


## scarface2jz

> I LOOSE? No, dear I am not LOOSE. Nice, tight and firm babe...
> 
> Oh and I win!


 :Long tongue:

----------

_STORMS_ (03-11-2009)

----------


## STORMS

:Wag of the finger:  Don't get yourself all worked up...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nate

hello. 

stop posting.

k thnx bai

----------


## STORMS

:Fork:

----------


## Slim

Lena, your presence is requested in the "Change" thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

I read that thread over and over... Slim I agree with you 100%, but the ignorance being displayed over there is too much for me.  I doubt I could remain nice (friendly) for long.  So, yeah.... 

God Bless Our Troops  :Salute:

----------


## Morphie

> the ignorance being displayed over there is too much for me.


Me too!

----------


## STORMS

OK that's too funny...

In a creepy kinda way  :Weirdface:

----------


## Morphie

:Devilish:

----------


## scarface2jz

i win...    (pause)    ....NOT... 

-borat voice-

----------


## STORMS

Crap! It's spreading  :Surprised:  I'm not sure if it can be stopped! 

I wonder if they make a pill for it????  Is it viral or bacterial???

 :Please:  Lord help us all (even the ignorant ones  :Razz:  )

God Bless Our Troops  :Salute:

----------


## Morphie

> Lord help us all (even the ignorant ones  )
> 
> God Bless Our Troops


I also like to stand in the back of the room and shout cryptic nonsense in hopes of getting across my passive aggressive point without actually taking any responsibility for it.

...but i feel guilty doing it so I don't.  Too self-aware I guess.

----------


## STORMS

> I also like to stand in the back of the room and shout cryptic nonsense in hopes of getting across my passive aggressive point without actually taking any responsibility for it.
> 
> ...but i feel guilty doing it so I don't.  Too self-aware I guess.


How cryptic can it be, since you seem to understand my nonsense?

I believe I am taking responsibility for it...My name happens to be right next to everything I say.

I feel no guilt  :Wink:  I have done nothing to bring on such feelings.  

Wait, I guess I do have guilt... I feel guilty for not having hugged my nephews more before they were deployed to Iraq. 

I would love to go on and continue to play with you, but yeah...it's probably best I don't.  

Blah, Blah, Blah....

----------


## Morphie

:can't wait:

----------


## Morphie

> Blah, Blah, Blah....


Precisely.  

If you understood my points, I doubt you would feel any need to be underhanded and nasty.  You're right though - it's totally more productive to sit there and take stabs and never engage directly in the exchange of ideas.

whatevs.

----------


## hoax

> Nope, sorry babe... I just can't let a nar like you win.  I believe it's against my religion or something like that.


I thought we were friends




> 


Slow your roll there.. your like what 12 or 13?




> I read that thread over and over... Slim I agree with you 100%, but the ignorance being displayed over there is too much for me.  I doubt I could remain nice (friendly) for long.  So, yeah.... 
> 
> God Bless Our Troops



Amen and Amen




> Crap! It's spreading  I'm not sure if it can be stopped! 
> 
> I wonder if they make a pill for it????  Is it viral or bacterial???
> 
>  Lord help us all (even the ignorant ones  )
> 
> God Bless Our Troops


 :Salute:  :Salute:  :Salute:  :Salute:  :Salute: 




> I also like to stand in the back of the room and shout cryptic nonsense in hopes of getting across my passive aggressive point without actually taking any responsibility for it.
> 
> ...but i feel guilty doing it so I don't.  Too self-aware I guess.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> :can't wait:


I thought this thread was for fun and excitement not attacking each other.. That is what the the rest of QT is for  :Wink: 

By the way...  I WIN!!!

----------


## hoax

> Precisely.  
> 
> If you understood my points, I doubt you would feel any need to be underhanded and nasty.  You're right though - it's totally more productive to sit there and take stabs and never engage directly in the exchange of ideas.
> 
> whatevs.


Like this




> Hope this helps some.


+




> Nope.





> 


LoL

I love you Earl....

Are you and Bruce having a contest to see who can convert me first?

----------


## STORMS

> Precisely.  
> 
> If you understood my points, I doubt you would feel any need to be underhanded and nasty.  You're right though - it's totally more productive to sit there and take stabs and never engage directly in the exchange of ideas.
> 
> whatevs.


I do not care understand your so-called points nor do I agree with any of the crap that spews from you finger tips. You believe one thing, I believe another. It's very cut & dry. 

If your ideas were viable I may feel the need to discuss them with you.  *In my opinion, they are not.* 

I'm being nasty & underhanded? Really?  :ROFL:

----------


## Morphie

> I do not care understand your so-called points nor do I agree with any of the crap that spews from you finger tips. You believe one thing, I believe another. It's very cut & dry. 
> 
> If your ideas were viable I may feel the need to discuss them with you.  *In my opinion, they are not.* 
> 
> I'm being nasty & underhanded? Really?


Yeah ok.  I guess we have a problem then.  

I don't know what you are, but I'm pretty sure it's not straightforward and decent.

----------


## hoax

> I do not care understand your so-called points nor do I agree with any of the crap that spews from you finger tips. You believe one thing, I believe another. It's very cut & dry. 
> 
> If your ideas were viable I may feel the need to discuss them with you.  *In my opinion, they are not.* 
> 
> I'm being nasty & underhanded? Really?


oh crap Lena is giving Earl and Bruce a run for their money....

----------


## Morphie

> Like this


You draw the weirdest connections of anyone I've ever talked to.  Seriously, you and I are from two entirely different realities.  I don't know how to communicate with you.

----------


## STORMS

> Yeah ok.  I guess we have a problem then.  
> 
> I don't know what you are, but I'm pretty sure it's not straightforward and decent.


How do "WE" have a problem?

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Beastie Boys- Sabotage

----------


## scarface2jz

> Crap! It's spreading  I'm not sure if it can be stopped! 
> 
> I wonder if they make a pill for it????  Is it viral or bacterial???
> 
>  Lord help us all (even the ignorant ones  )
> 
> God Bless Our Troops


thank god i did the circle circle dot dot cootie shot... 




> Slow your roll there.. your like what 12 or 13?


11.......


and a half



> How do "WE" have a problem?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Morphie

> How do "WE" have a problem?


Well, you certainly seem to have a problem with me, and I am really starting to feel like I've got one with you...

You do the math, hon.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

This is probably a good time to suggest you take it to PM's or agree to disagree?

I swear we should just go back to deleteing any politics threads as a matter of course.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Either way can we keep it out of the one thread in here I am winning in?  :Please: 


dr del

----------


## Morphie

> Either way can we keep it out of the one thread in here I am winning in?


I like you Dr. del.  It's the least I could do to not post about this anymore in here.  

(I win)

----------


## hoax

> Yeah ok.  I guess we have a problem then.  
> 
> I don't know what you are, but I'm pretty sure it's not straightforward and decent.


There is no room for this kind of nastyness in this room. If you do not like what we have to say (which up until now has been fun and carefree) then leave....




> You draw the weirdest connections of anyone I've ever talked to.  Seriously, you and I are from two entirely different realities.  I don't know how to communicate with you.


I am firmly planted on terra firma you my friend are obviously out in space some where... 

I make connections with thought and using my brain. It is funny when you think for your self you get these funny little things called ideas. It greatly helps in my effort to sniff out BS.




> Well, you certainly seem to have a problem with me, and I am really starting to feel like I've got one with you...
> 
> You do the math, hon.


you came in here with that. She stayed out of the thread which started this...

So tell me once more who has the problem?

I love math....

----------


## scarface2jz

YouTube - Lamp

----------


## Morphie

damnit hoax, stfu.  I was winning.


ok winning again.

----------


## hoax

> damnit hoax, stfu.  I was winning.
> 
> 
> ok winning again.


Oh no you cant win that easily.....

I win  :Winner:  WOOT

Mike

----------


## Morphie

nope sorry!    :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> nope sorry!




 :Hug: 

I still win...

Mike

----------


## Morphie

ew! hugged by a republican!    hahahah


(also i win)  :Cool:

----------


## hoax

That's ok I hugged a Lib... Voluntarily....

Mike

----------


## Morphie

please.  I'm a progressive.

A winning progressive.

----------


## hoax

> please.  I'm a progressive.
> 
> A winning progressive.



And I am a winning Conservative...

Wait Wait Wait... can you get me better rates on my insurance.. and fire that pesky lady on the commercials I hate her....

Wait this is only making more categories in which to win... If I am not mistaken there is only one way to win and that is clearly stated in the title that is the last person to win...

Mike

Basically I win...

----------


## scarface2jz

if this country moves to communism im moving back to cuba... the weather is nicer there...

----------


## Morphie

win.   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> if this country moves to communism im moving back to cuba... the weather is nicer there...


Hey brother go ahead.... from what I hear your not supposed to have internet there.. So you would forever fail...




> win.


Fail

Mike

----------


## Morphie

awwwww

----------


## hoax

> awwwww


Sorry I was away for a bit....

Thanks for keeping my spot warm.

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Carouse:  Beer Hoax?

----------


## hoax

> Beer Hoax?


Don't mind if I do...

----------


## STORMS

> Don't mind if I do...


It's been that kind of day, ya know?

I do believe a few beers is more than well deserved  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Cheers to you sir!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> Beer Hoax?





> It's been that kind of day, ya know?
> 
> I do believe a few beers is more than well deserved 
> 
> Cheers to you sir!


I have one heck of a head ache....

I need a beer...

Maybe something stronger...

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

I win.

----------


## STORMS

> I win.


wtf???

----------


## hoax

> I win.



Hey hey hey no invited you to sit down and drink a beer....

Wait your too young for beer...

I am not giving beer to a minor....

No not even for money....

Mike

----------


## dr del

Gazumped gadzooks!!

----------


## hoax

> Gazumped gadzooks!!


Del.... We need American English please....

Or at least a translation......

----------


## DutchHerp

Mike, my friend, I'm not asking for beer from you.  :Wink: 

Will it count when I'm 16?  It'll be legal in the Netherlands then!

----------


## dr del

Gazumped gadzooks. 

I believe a modern comparable would be Nelson from the Simpsons tripping you up mid foot race, sprinting past you and shouting "Ha - ha" over his shoulder.  :Yes: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Mike, my friend, I'm not asking for beer from you. 
> 
> Will it count when I'm 16?  It'll be legal in the Netherlands then!


Only if we are there....

Mike




> Gazumped gadzooks. 
> 
> I believe a modern comparable would be Nelson from the Simpsons tripping you up mid foot race, sprinting past you and shouting "Ha - ha" over his shoulder. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Right on!!!

I need some annunciation on that because I want to use it....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Only if we are there....
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Right on!!!
> 
> I need some annunciation on that because I want to use it....
> ...


You need some serious help...

Ever consider therapy???  :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

> You need some serious help...
> 
> Ever consider therapy???


I don't do therapy I am afraid they will lock me up... 

Seriously they don't play with that whole a viable threat to ones self or society... 

I don't look good in a white jacket hugging my self...


There are people out there crazier then me I just have yet to find one...

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

i would say your pretty sane. you know your not normal... insane people think that their thoughts and actions ARE normal, making them insane... 

this psychological tidbit brought to you by the letter W...

W... as in...



I *W*in !!!!!!!!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_hoax_ (03-14-2009)

----------


## STORMS

> i would say your pretty sane. you know your not normal... insane people think that their thoughts and actions ARE normal, making them insane... 
> 
> this psychological tidbit brought to you by the letter W...
> 
> W... as in...
> 
> 
> 
> I *W*in !!!!!!!!


Nar  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## scarface2jz



----------


## STORMS

> 


ummm.... yeah, I got nothing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz

:sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## STORMS

> 


 :Carouse:

----------


## scarface2jz

:Bounce:

----------


## STORMS

> 


Thats just odd.........

----------


## scarface2jz

thats the smiley of me too busy on a trampoline to download yahoo messenger  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> thats the smiley of me too busy on a trampoline to download yahoo messenger


ummm....interesting & stuff...

I think?

 :Weirdface:

----------


## Morphie

**winning nao**

----------


## STORMS

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## hoax

> i would say your pretty sane. you know your not normal... insane people think that their thoughts and actions ARE normal, making them insane... 
> 
> this psychological tidbit brought to you by the letter W...
> 
> W... as in...
> 
> 
> 
> I *W*in !!!!!!!!


You know...

I never thought of that...

So my homicidal and suicidal thoughts are OK because I recognize the insanity of that kind of thinking...


Mike

----------


## hoax

> 


you wanna bounce on my trampoline????

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> You know...
> 
> I never thought of that...
> 
> So my homicidal and suicidal thoughts are OK because I recognize the insanity of that kind of thinking...
> 
> 
> Mike


yup yup yup




> you wanna bounce on my trampoline????
> 
> Mike


all day and night  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> yup yup yup
> 
> 
> 
> all day and night



Way too much information  :Weirdface:

----------


## disabled.101

Is there a point where a thread locks?

----------


## Morphie

> Is there a point where a thread locks?


yes, but this thread hasn't reached it yet.

----------


## disabled.101

Haha would have never guessed. Anyways I win

----------


## Morphie

nope  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## disabled.101

.......................
Dang I lost  :Sad: 
No wait now im winning
but that contradicts.... hmmm

----------


## Slim

I'mmmmmmmmm back, back in a New York groove yeah, I'm back......

I loves me some KISS!

----------


## STORMS

:Headbang:

----------


## anatess

Let's see... how many posts before the thread just gets automatically locked...

oh wait... is this now considered spamming?  uh oh.

Well, before I get an infraction... here's some  :Beer:   :Beer:   :Beer: 
Bottoms up!

----------


## Morphie

yeah i wonder if there's unlimited potential page count for any one thread.

It seems like every forum has this sort of dumpster thread where folks post and post and post but nothing really gets discussed.  It's weird man.   :Psychotic: :  (also win)

----------


## scarface2jz

> 


that looks like somebody having a seizure while hypoxic... no bueno  :ROFL:

----------


## STORMS

> no bueno


 :Weirdface:

----------


## ev477

Es bueno si es una persona que no te gusta.


Gano!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Now if Anates would just pour some of that beer in my winning cup I shall toast my victory (and then lock the thread!).

Bruce

----------


## Slim

Thread locking is soooooo last week.  And, I win!

----------


## hoax

This thread has been locked twice...

Once when some one thought there was no point to this thread  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wag of the finger:  :Weirdface: 


And once when Stacey needed a pick me up so some one who uses their name for their name...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wag of the finger:  :Weirdface: 

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> This thread has been locked twice...
> 
> Once when some one thought there was no point to this thread 
> 
> 
> And once when Stacey needed a pick me up so some one who uses their name for their name...
> 
> 
> Mike


Whatchu talkin bout Willis  :Weirdface:  ?

----------


## Morphie

consider yourselves spammed!

 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## hoax

+1

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> +1
> 
> Mike


ten  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> ten


Now your just being ridicules can't you post anything with some substance?

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Now your just being ridicules can't you post anything with some substance?
> 
> Mike


Bite me  :Salute:

----------


## hoax

> Bite me


Where???

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Where???
> 
> Mike


My shiny metal A**  :Wink:

----------


## anatess

Oh, substance.

Here.  This got substance.

There was an old lady who swallowed a fly.
I dunno why she swallowed that fly,
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old lady who swallowed a spider,
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly -
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old lady who swallowed a bird;
How absurd, to swallow a bird!
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly -
Perhaps she'll die

There was an old lady who swallowed a cat.
Imagine that, she swallowed a cat.
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly 
Perhaps she'll die

There was an old lady who swallowed a dog.
What a hog! To swallow a dog!
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat...
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly 
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old lady who swallowed a goat.
Just opened her throat and swallowed a goat!
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog ...
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat.
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly 
Perhaps she'll die.

There was an old lady who swallowed a cow.
I don't know how she swallowed a cow!
She swallowed the cow to catch the goat...
She swallowed the goat to catch the dog...
She swallowed the dog to catch the cat...
She swallowed the cat to catch the bird ...
She swallowed the bird to catch the spider
That wiggled and wiggled and tickled inside her.
She swallowed the spider to catch the fly.
But I dunno why she swallowed that fly 
Perhaps she'll die. 

There was an old lady who swallowed a horse - 
She's dead, of course.

----------

_DutchHerp_ (03-17-2009),_hoax_ (03-17-2009),_STORMS_ (03-18-2009)

----------


## hoax

> Oh, substance.
> 
> Here.  This got substance.
> 
> There was an old lady who swallowed a fly.
> I dunno why she swallowed that fly,
> Perhaps she'll die.
> 
> There was an old lady who swallowed a spider,
> ...


Can you do the "Little old lady who lived in the shoe"?

Mike

----------


## anatess

> Can you do the "Little old lady who lived in the shoe"?
> 
> Mike


My pleasure...

There was an old lady
who lived in a shoe,
She had so many children,
she didn't know what to do.

She gave them some broth
without any bread
And spanked them all soundly
and put them to bed.


I swear that's how it is written in my book of nursery rhymes!  My son's version has "and kissed them all gently" instead of "spanked them all soundly".  Political correctness, ya see.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morphie

what about the one where a fly lives inside a lady while wearing old shoes?

----------


## Earl



----------


## Morphie



----------


## Thor26

................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ................................................................................  ..........  aaaaaannddd i win

----------


## Morphie

llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):=========;lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):==========lllllllllllllli
)lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))============:lllllllllllli
l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))):=============:llllllllllli
)))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))=======:=======llllllllllli
))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))=====:==========lllllllllli
)))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))):;;;;;;=::========:llllllllli
)))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))));;;;;;;;::=========:lllllllli
)))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll))))))))))))):;;;;;;;;:==========lllllllli
)))))))))))))))))ll))lllllll::::lllllll))))))))))))):;;;;;;;;=========:llllllli
))))))))))))))))))l)l)))lll::::::llllllll)))))))))))));;;;:;;;=========llllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))):,,,::::::lllll:::,,,,,)))))ll:;;;:;;;:=======llllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))):,,,,,::::::l:::,,,,,,,,,,,,:lll:;;,:;;;:======llllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))):,,,,,,,:::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::;;;;;:;;;======llllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))::,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::,,,:;:l:;;:;;::====llllllli
)))))))))))))))))))):,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::::,,,,:lll;;;;;:====llllllli
)))))))))))))))))))),,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,::::,,,,,lll:;:;;=:=:llllllli
======))))))))))))):,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::,,,,,,lll:;:;:==lllllllli
===================:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lll:;;;=:lllllllli
llllllllllllllllllll,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lll::;:llllllllli
llllllllllllllllllll:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,llll:;lllllllllli
lllllllllllllllllllll:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,llllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllll:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lllllllllllllli
lllllllllllllllllllllll:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll:#:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll###:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll:####:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll::###::::::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll::####:::::::,,,,,:,,,,,,,,,:,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll::####:::::::,,,,,,:,,,,,,,:,,,,,,,,,,,:lllllllllllllli
))))llllllllllllllllllll:####::::::::,,,,,,,::,,,,:,,,,,,,,,,,:llllllllllllllli
)))))))llllllllllllllllll####::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))lllllllllllll:##:::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,llllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))llllllllll::::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))llll::,::::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:llllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))::,,::::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:llllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))::,,,::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lllllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))::,,,:::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:llllllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))):,,,::,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::,,,,,,,:llllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))):::::,,,,,,,,,,,,,...:,,,,,,:llllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))::,,,,,,,,,,,,:....:,,,::lllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))::,,,:::::::::......:lllllllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))ll:..........llllllll:llllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))lll..........llllll:,,:lllllllllllllllllli

(win)

----------


## Samuel

> llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):=========;lllllllllllllli
> llllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):==========lllllllllllllli
> )lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))============:lllllllllllli
> l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))):=============:llllllllllli
> )))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))=======:=======llllllllllli
> ))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))=====:==========lllllllllli
> )))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))):;;;;;;=::========:llllllllli
> )))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))));;;;;;;;::=========:lllllllli
> )))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll))))))))))))):;;;;;;;;:==========lllllllli
> ...


dang.  You win.

----------


## STORMS

And the winner is ...






























...*ME!!!!!!!*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morphie

thanks!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

:Cool:

----------


## Morphie

*yoink*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

:Wag of the finger:

----------


## anatess

#4861

whoa.  i have to have 6 characters.  i didn't know that.

----------


## Morphie

"haha"

----------


## STORMS

:giggles:  :Razz:

----------


## anatess

Let's debate something...

anything.

I submit that emoticons have racial prejudice against oblong heads.

----------

_hoax_ (03-19-2009)

----------


## Morphie

I have nothing better to do today - you have been warned    lol

----------


## STORMS

:Rock on:

----------


## anatess

STORMS is propagating said racial prejudice by using a round-head emoticon.
 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## STORMS

> STORMS is propagating said racial prejudice by using a round-head emoticon.


No racial prejudice here.... I hate everyone equally  :Wink:

----------


## WaRocker

:Very Happy:  winner winner!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## anatess

I am winner since 3/19/2009 6:20PM EDST.

Now, give me at least an hour to bask in the limelight before you kick me off the podium.

----------


## hoax

> llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):=========;lllllllllllllli
> llllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):==========lllllllllllllli
> )lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))============:lllllllllllli
> l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))):=============:llllllllllli
> )))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))=======:=======llllllllllli
> ))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))=====:==========lllllllllli
> )))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))):;;;;;;=::========:llllllllli
> )))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))));;;;;;;;::=========:lllllllli
> )))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll))))))))))))):;;;;;;;;:==========lllllllli
> ...


I am not sure if this is a chili pepper or maybe a butt??? or is it a bikini or is it that i just want it to be a bikini?

I never was any good at them 3D eye trick thingies...

Mike

----------


## Morphie

> I am winner since 3/19/2009 6:20PM EDST.
> 
> Now, give me at least an hour to bask in the limelight before you kick me off the podium.


Time's up!   :Wink:

----------


## Morphie

> I am not sure if this is a chili pepper or maybe a butt??? or is it a bikini or is it that i just want it to be a bikini?
> 
> I never was any good at them 3D eye trick thingies...
> 
> Mike


dude - it's marvin the martian.  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

> dude - it's marvin the martian.


I don't see it...

----------


## anatess

> I am winner since 3/19/2009 6:20PM EDST.
> 
> Now, give me at least an hour to bask in the limelight before you kick me off the podium.


Oh good.  You gave me exactly an hour and 5 minutes!

Okay, 2 hours this time...

Time is 8:50 EDST.

----------


## hoax

> Oh good.  You gave me exactly an hour and 5 minutes!
> 
> Okay, 2 hours this time...
> 
> Time is 8:50 EDST.



Sorry Darlin...

But I'll give you another chance...

Do you see Marvin the Martian in that mess of squiggles?

Mike

----------


## Melicious

OH!  It's the profile of one of those big mechanical beasts from The Fifth Element!  O_O  

Too much caffeine.

----------


## STORMS



----------


## hoax

> 





> llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):=========;lllllllllllllli
> llllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))):==========lllllllllllllli
> )lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))============:lllllllllllli
> l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))):=============:llllllllllli
> )))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))=======:=======llllllllllli
> ))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))=====:==========lllllllllli
> )))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))):;;;;;;=::========:llllllllli
> )))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))));;;;;;;;::=========:lllllllli
> )))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll))))))))))))):;;;;;;;;:==========lllllllli
> ...


Nothin...

Mike

P.S. Nothin but a win...

----------


## STORMS

How can u not see Marvin???

----------


## Morphie

llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M=========Mlllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M=Mllllllllllllli
)lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M===Mlllllllllllli
l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=====Mllllllllllli
)))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=======Mlllllllllli
))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))M=====M==========Mllllllllli
)))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;=MM========Mllllllllli
)))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;;MM=========Mlllllllli
)))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))M;;;;;;;;M==========Mllllllli
)))))))))))))))))ll))lllllllMMMMlllllll)))))))))))))M;;;;;;;M=========Mllllllli
))))))))))))))))))l)l)))lllMMMMMMllllllll)))))))))))))M;;;:;;M=========Mlllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))M,,,MMMMMMlllllMMMMMMMMMM))))llM;;;:;;;M=======Mlllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))M,,,,,MMMMMMlMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlll:;;,:;;;M======Mlllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))M,,,,,,,MMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM;;;;;:;;M======Mlllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))MM,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMM,,,M;:l:;;:;;:M====Mlllllli
))))))))))))))))))))M,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMMM,,,,Mlll;;;;;M====Mlllllli
)))))))))))))))))))M,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMMM,,,,,Mll:;:;M=:=Mllllllli
======)))))))))))))M,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMM,,,,,,MllM;M;M==lllllllli
===================M,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MllM;;;=Mlllllllli
lllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MlllMM;Mllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MlllM;lllllllllli
lllllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllli
lllllllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllM:M,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllll:::M,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,M,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllM::::MMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,M,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllMM:::MMMMMMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllMM::::MMMMMMM,,,,,M,,,,,,,,,M,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllli
llllllllllllllllllllllllMM::::MMMMMMM,,,,,,M,,,,,,,M,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllli
))))llllllllllllllllllllM::::MMMMMMMM,,,,,,,MM,,,,M,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllli
)))))))llllllllllllllllll::::MMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))lllllllllllllM::MMMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))llllllllllMMMMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))llllMM,MMMMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))MM,,MMMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))MM,,,MMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mlllllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))MM,,,MMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))M,,,MM,,,,,,,,,,,,,,MM,,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllllllllllli
))))))))))))))))))))))))))MMMMM,,,,,,,,,,,,,...M,,,,,,Mllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))MM,,,,,,,,,,,,M....M,,,MMlllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))MM,,,MMMMMMMMM......Mlllllllllllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))llM..........MlllllllMllllllllllllllllllli
)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))llM..........MlllllM,,Mlllllllllllllllllli


better?

----------

_STORMS_ (03-20-2009)

----------


## STORMS

> llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M=========Mlllllllllllllli
> llllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M=Mllllllllllllli
> )lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M===Mlllllllllllli
> l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=====Mllllllllllli
> )))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=======Mlllllllllli
> ))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))M=====M==========Mllllllllli
> )))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;=MM========Mllllllllli
> )))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;;MM=========Mlllllllli
> )))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))M;;;;;;;;M==========Mllllllli
> ...


Now that one REALLY pops  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M=========Mlllllllllllllli
> llllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M=Mllllllllllllli
> )lllllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))))))))))M========M===Mlllllllllllli
> l)))lllllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=====Mllllllllllli
> )))))l)lllllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))))))))M=======M=======Mlllllllllli
> ))))))))))lllllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))))))M=====M==========Mllllllllli
> )))))))))))))llllllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;=MM========Mllllllllli
> )))))))))))))))lllllllllllllllllll))))))))))))))))M;;;;;;;MM=========Mlllllllli
> )))))))))))l)))))))llllllllllllllllll)))))))))))))M;;;;;;;;M==========Mllllllli
> ...



Much thank you....

Where I was born there was a boy on the porch playing the banjo...

Ya know what I mean...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Where I was born there was a boy on the porch playing the banjo...
> 
> Ya know what I mean...
> 
> Mike


Interesting...  :Weirdface:

----------


## hoax

> Interesting...


Some people can't sleep at night because of traffic or gun shots...

I couldn't sleep because of the squealing pigs....

There were no pigs for miles...

Damn city folks....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Salute:

----------


## hoax

> 


troll...

Mike

----------


## Earl

> Some people can't sleep at night because of traffic or gun shots...
> 
> I couldn't sleep because of the squealing pigs....
> 
> There were no pigs for miles...
> 
> Damn city folks....
> 
> Mike



Like this?....http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/5420/lol5hk0.jpg

----------


## Earl



----------


## scarface2jz

:sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  puppy love ?

----------


## STORMS

:Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:  


 :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

i win...  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DutchHerp

> i win...


Sorry, I didn't catch ya there buddy, what was that?

----------


## scarface2jz

I WIN !!!!!!  :Winner: 

can you hear me now ???....






...good.

----------


## DutchHerp

> I WIN !!!!!! 
> 
> can you hear me now ???....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...good.


Eh..sorry?

----------


## STORMS

> Eh..sorry?


Chicken Little, is that you???

 :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

Don't listen to Dutchy Little he is always crying about the heat lamp falling!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

Dutchy Little... I likey Mikey.

----------


## Slim

Nice Avatar, Matt!

I'm outti'....peace!

----------


## anatess

And the winner is.... this thread.

It's the only one in QR still surviving... all others have gone stale.   :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Do I get to win 'cos this is post 4901?


dr del

----------


## scarface2jz

> And the winner is.... this thread.
> 
> It's the only one in QR still surviving... all others have gone stale.


I bet if one of the mods didn't own my speeding ticket thread it would still be going strong










I win

----------


## STORMS

WINNER!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## SecurityStacey

Oh my goodness, I've been gone so long!  

I miss ball python net!  

What better way than to get back into the swing of things than to pick up a little win here...

----------


## STORMS

> Oh my goodness, I've been gone so long!  
> 
> I miss ball python net!  
> 
> What better way than to get back into the swing of things than to pick up a little win here...


Hey sexy... Honestly, I did miss you.  Just NOT enough to let you win!!!

Welcome back!!!  :Wink: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

> Oh my goodness, I've been gone so long!  
> 
> I miss ball python net!  
> 
> What better way than to get back into the swing of things than to pick up a little win here...


Awwww our security guard is back..... and still a loser!!!

Love ya

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> and still a loser!!!


 Pffffffffft!!! Look who's talking... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? 


 :ROFL:

----------


## ev477

I win


But seriously Lena, where is that tattoo at? I've seen your avatar several times and been stumped trying to figure it out.

----------


## STORMS

> I win
> 
> 
> But seriously Lena, where is that tattoo at? I've seen your avatar several times and been stumped trying to figure it out.


Upper back, between my shoulders  :Wink: 









But seriously....






I WIN!!!

----------


## disabled.101

I win!!!!

----------


## Samuel

> I WIN!!!


Not anymore you don't.

----------


## ev477

> Upper back, between my shoulders


ow ow

I win  :Rochambeaux:

----------


## STORMS

> Not anymore you don't.


sure I do...




> ow ow
> 
> I win


no you don't  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## DutchHerp

No big deal or anything, but I am winning... no big deal.

----------


## hoax

then you wont mind me taking the win from you!!!!

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

> then you wont mind me taking the win from you!!!!
> 
> Mike


No man, not at all!  Glad to do you a favor!  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> No man, not at all!  Glad to do you a favor!


What kind of man favors are you giving out???


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DutchHerp

> What kind of man favors are you giving out???


I took pictures...

----------


## STORMS

> I took pictures...


That is just wrong is sooooo many ways  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I mean really, do you even know where Hoax has been? At least douse him in hand sanitizer or something.

You know, for your safety  :sploosh:

----------


## DutchHerp

> That is just wrong is sooooo many ways 
> 
> I mean really, do you even know where Hoax has been? At least douse him in hand sanitizer or something.
> 
> You know, for your safety


I don't think I want to know...

----------


## STORMS

> I don't think I want to know...


Hey, you are the one that took the pictures  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## anatess

<=== interested in seeing those pictures of Mike...

He is kinda cute.  :Rolleyes2: 


And I Win!

----------


## scarface2jz

George Phillips , an elderly man, from Meridian, Mississippi, was going up to bed, when his wife told him that he'd left the light on in the garden shed, which she could see from the bedroom window. George opened the back door to go turn off the light, but saw that there were people in the shed stealing things.
>
> He phoned the police, who asked "Is someone in your house?"
>
> He said "No," but some people are breaking into my garden shed and stealing from me.
>
> Then the police dispatcher said "All patrols are busy. You should lock your doors and an officer will be along when one is available."
>
> George said, "Okay."
>
> He hung up the phone and counted to 30.
>
> Then he phoned the police again.
>
> "Hello, I just called you a few seconds ago because there were people stealing things from my shed. Well, you don't have to worry about them now because I just shot them." and he hung up.
>
> Within five minutes, six Police Cars, a SWAT Team, a Helicopter, two Fire Trucks, a Paramedic, and an Ambulance showed up at the Phillips' residence, and caught the burglars red-handed.
>
> One of the Policemen said to George, "I thought you said that you'd shot them!"
>
> George said, "I thought you said there was nobody available!"

----------

dr del (03-25-2009),_hoax_ (03-25-2009)

----------


## Samuel

I just won.  Suck it.

----------


## STORMS

> I just won.  Suck it.


Nah, I'll pass... YOU suck it  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

> I took pictures...


I am quite photogenic!!!




> <=== interested in seeing those pictures of Mike...
> 
> He is kinda cute. 
> 
> 
> And I Win!


There should be pictures of me rolling around on the internet




> Nah, I'll pass... YOU suck it


When and where? It aint nothing but 1600 miles and a $200 plane ticket!

I can see your house from here. Thank you google earth!

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

> When and where? It aint nothing but 1600 miles and a $200 plane ticket!
> 
> I can see your house from here. Thank you google earth!
> 
> Mike


 :ROFL: 

Damn Mike, that's a little creepy!

----------


## hoax

> Damn Mike, that's a little creepy!


Tell me about it!!!!

I can be uber creepo when I find entertainment from it!

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Surprised:  










... :Weirdface:

----------


## scarface2jz

my turtles mated and the female is looking for nesting sights, free red eared sliders for EVERYONE !!!!!!!!



thats why i win !

----------


## anatess

They LET you own turtles in Long Island?   :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

That sure is a spiffy font ya got there!!!!

But that don't get you the win!!!!

Mike

----------


## Samuel



----------


## hoax

I win neener

----------


## STORMS

Nope  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## scarface2jz

A man was on the water for his weekly fishing trip. He began his day with an 8-pound bass on the first cast and a 7-pounder on the second.
On the third cast he had just caught his first ever bass over 11 pounds when his cell phone rang.

It was a doctor notifying him that his wife had just been in a terrible accident and was in critical condition and in the ICU. The man told the doctor to inform his wife where he was and that he'd be there as soon as possible. As he hung up he realized he was leaving what was shaping up to be his best day ever on the water.

He decided to get in a couple of more casts before heading to the hospital He ended up fishing the rest of the morning, finishing his trip with a stringer like he'd never seen, with three bass over 10 pounds. He was jubilant!

Then he remembered his wife. Feeling guilty, he dashed to the hospital.

He saw the doctor in the corridor and asked about his wife's condition.

The doctor glared at him and shouted, 'You went ahead and finished your fishing trip didn't you! I hope you're proud of yourself! While you were out for the past four hours enjoying yourself on the pond, your wife has been languishing in the ICU! It's just as well you went ahead and finished, because it will be more than likely the last fishing trip you ever take!'

'For the rest of her life she will require 'round the clock care. And you'll be her care giver forever!'

The man was feeling so guilty he broke down and sobbed.

The doctor then chuckled and said, 'I'm just f'n with you. She's dead. What'd you catch?'



^^^this guy lost....


but i win !!!

----------


## STORMS

Sounds to me like BOTH of you lose!  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

i usually lose so its OK... 

now you can lose too !!!!

cuz i win !

(probably not for long)

----------


## STORMS

> i usually lose so its OK... 
> 
> now you can lose too !!!!
> 
> cuz i win !
> 
> *(probably not for long)*


Hey! You were actually right about something for a change!!!  :sploosh:

----------


## anatess

You better not post after mine or else...

----------


## STORMS

> You better not post after mine or else...


Or else, really?  :ROFL: 

Bring it babe  :Rage: 

 :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

> Hey! You were actually right about something for a change!!!


No, if my memory serves me correctly I was right about something the other day also, snack-n-go sound familiar ?

----------


## STORMS

> No, if my memory serves me correctly I was right about something the other day also, snack-n-go sound familiar ?


Ahh... yes, I do recall.  

 :sploosh: 

Funny stuffs  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> You better not post after mine or else...


That mouse reminds me of the mouse on fruits basket!

I love fruits basket!!!!




> No, if my memory serves me correctly I was right about something the other day also, snack-n-go sound familiar ?


I missed something fill me in... please....

I guess I can not win if I do not know what is going on!!!!

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> I missed something fill me in... please....
> 
> I guess I can not win if I do not know what is going on!!!!
> 
> Mike


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  classified information...

----------


## hoax

> classified information...


Ahhh one of those need to know basis information and I just don't need to to know...

Mike

----------


## Samuel

MUSIC WIN!
YouTube - Built For Sin-Framing Hanley

----------


## STORMS

> MUSIC WIN!
> YouTube - Built For Sin-Framing Hanley


Good song Cuda, errr...Samuel  :Weirdface: 

But not good enough for the win  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Samuel

> Good song Cuda, errr...Samuel 
> 
> But not good enough for the win


Was the name change too much for you guys?  If so .. TOO BAD!

And .. I think I just won again, so does that mean the song was enough?

----------


## STORMS

> Was the name change too much for you guys?  If so .. TOO BAD!
> 
> And .. I think I just won again, so does that mean the song was enough?


Nope, wasn't enough before and it's still not enough now  :Wag of the finger: 

 :Cool:

----------


## Samuel

I think ..  I just pwnt STORMS.  Yep.  That just happened.

----------


## STORMS

> I think ..  I just pwnt STORMS.  Yep.  That just happened.

----------


## Blizzarddude

I win.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STORMS

> I win.


You just got eaten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The QT woods can be quite dangerous  :sploosh:

----------


## scarface2jz

Can i be eated tooooo !!!!!???????

----------


## hoax

Neener neener I be da weinner!!!!!!

Any who  I do win because I got a $40k piece of equipment for $11k!!!

Eat it....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Neener neener I be da weinner!!!!!!
> 
> Any who  I do win because I got a $40k piece of equipment for $11k!!!
> 
> Eat it....
> 
> Mike


u eat it  :Razz: 
















freak

----------


## hoax

> Can i be eated tooooo !!!!!???????


That depends do you have junks or stuffs???

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Weirdface:

----------


## anatess

You've been on the top long enough.

My turn.

----------


## Samuel

YouTube - BASSHUNTER "Angel In The Night!

If that isn't win, nothing is.  What is it about car wrecks ...  I can not get enough of them.  Basshunter is a good example.

----------


## scarface2jz

WINNAR !!!!  :Winner:

----------


## DutchHerp

> WINNAR !!!!


Sorry..

I think I'm the WINN*E*R!

----------


## scarface2jz

:Taz:  winnAr !!!!!!!

----------


## STORMS

> You've been on the top long enough.
> 
> My turn.


I like being on top  :Wink: 

But I guess we can take turns  :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

:sploosh:   :Good Job:

----------


## STORMS

:Salute:

----------


## hoax

Hey Lena pass me that bearded dragon....

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

> I like being on top 
> 
> But I guess we can take turns


LMAO- Nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> LMAO- Nice


Lena.... Nice????

Apparently you two have never met....

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

> Lena.... Nice????
> 
> Apparently you two have never met....
> 
> Mike


Not in person, but she has always been nice to me on here  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scarface2jz

> lena.... Nice????
> 
> Apparently you two have never met....
> 
> Mike


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

> Not in person, but she has always been nice to me on here


She is the sweetest bit of evil I have ever spoken with  :Wink: 

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> She is the sweetest bit of evil I have ever spoken with 
> 
> Mike


+1... shes always good for a laugh...  :Wink:  just ask her bout the public safety lady blocking her in at the school...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz



----------

_DutchHerp_ (03-29-2009)

----------


## scarface2jz

THATS how lena broke her ribs...  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

> She is the sweetest bit of evil I have ever spoken with 
> 
> Mike


....and she is losing  :ROFL:

----------


## scarface2jz

its ok.... YOU are too !!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

That seems to be the theme of this thread

----------


## scarface2jz

:ROFL:  yep... pretty much

----------


## anatess

123456
i win.

----------


## scarface2jz

:Wag of the finger:  sorry not that easy.... 


you cant just shout out numbers in ascending order... they have to be more random, like so...


8370491

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Or use an obscure code such as 3894.


dr del (who wins )

----------


## scarface2jz

> Hi,
> 
> Or use an obscure code such as 3894.
> 
> 
> dr del (who *won* )


past tense....

sorry but i cant allow it, every other number can be divided amongst themselves... 3 into 9 and 4 into 8.... we need a bit more obscure

----------


## STORMS

My ears were ringing... :Weirdface:

----------


## dr del

**divide by zero error - reboot loser**

Yoink!  :Winner:   :Tip of the Hat:   :Bolt: 


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> **divide by zero error - reboot loser**
> 
> Yoink!   
> 
> 
> dr del


 :Wag of the finger:

----------


## scarface2jz

> My ears were ringing...


you should get that checked out...  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

:Wag of the finger:  ?  :Confused:   :Confused2: 

 :Yes:   :Good Job:   :Bye: 

 :Giggle:

----------


## scarface2jz

^^^^ that was a nice little story for the illiterate 

but it doesnt mean you win !!!

----------


## dr del

Heh,

But the fact this is page 500 for me does.

MWAHAAAAHAHA **ahem**  :Embarassed: 


dr del

----------


## scarface2jz

almost 5000 posts.... sweet !

----------


## scarface2jz

i just got 10 minutes of steady hail on long island... WTF ????

----------


## Boanerges

No hail in NJ. Now you lose  :Wink:

----------


## hoax

Hey Dutchy did you get hail down there?

We got it on Friday on the way back from the auction!

----------


## scarface2jz

the roof on my evo better not be dented... cuz than i really will lose... be put in prison for assaulting a cloud

 :ROFL: 


i win

----------


## hoax

> past tense....
> 
> sorry but i cant allow it, every other number can be divided amongst themselves... 3 into 9 and 4 into 8.... we need a bit more obscure


Nerd....

You r fail!

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> Nerd....
> 
> You r fail!
> 
> Mike


HA ! nerd... far from it...

----------


## DutchHerp

> Hey Dutchy did you get hail down there?
> 
> We got it on Friday on the way back from the auction!


Nah man it's too hot down here.  Finally starting to warm up again, more field herping for me!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DutchHerp

Two reasons for this post:

1) I'll be post #5000 ( :Dancin' Banana: ) and
2) To tell you that I'm seriously considering changing my username to Dutchy.

----------


## hoax

I winnnn!!!!!!

AGGGG you trator I have been waiting to snipe that post and you multi post!!!

WTF


GAHHH YOU SHOULD NEVER BE ALLOWED TO WIN AGAIN!!! I did not think it was possible to cheat at this thread but alas you have done it...

Mike

----------


## dr del

Dagnabbit musky!!!


Foiled again.  :Taz: 

Do you have any idea how long I waited for this thread to get to 5000 posts?

 :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears:   :Tears: 


dr del

----------


## disabled.101

Matt we go hail a few weeks ago didn't we? You lucky bugger getting post 5K lol. 

I got a new bike today dude so I am really happy... I will probs get hit by a car though :S

----------


## disabled.101

We need to get to 10K posts now  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## scarface2jz

dutchmaster ???? 

5005 !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hoax

> Matt we go hail a few weeks ago didn't we? You lucky bugger getting post 5K lol. 
> 
> I got a new bike today dude so I am really happy... I will probs get hit by a car though :S


What kind is it a husky?

Mike

----------


## disabled.101

> What kind is it a husky?
> 
> Mike


Bike meaning bicycle  :Very Happy:  
Na its a Haro Flightline Comp in black
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/images/haro-...ne-comp-08.jpg

Only in black

----------


## dr del

Ok,

That was wierd - I swear to god I did not intend/ try to close this thread.

But the edit log says I did? No clue.  :Confused: 

Sorry about that guys n gals.  :Embarassed: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

Its all good we thought you hated us or something. Or you silly admins said when this hits 5K posts it will be closed!

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

You guys are a sad bunch of losers.

Cheating obviously got me to totally annihilate you guys on this thread: *5,000* posts!!

And Mike, of course I outsmarted you.

*EDIT* I lol'ed for like 5 mins after reading your posts.

----------


## hoax

I still think you are a lame-o Dutchy Boy

Mike

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Ok, I think I've worked out what I did to cause the thread to lock.  :Embarassed: 

Hopefully I won't do it again.  :Slam head: 


dr del

----------


## disabled.101

> Hi,
> 
> Ok, I think I've worked out what I did to cause the thread to lock. 
> 
> Hopefully I won't do it again. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Whatcha do if I may inquire?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well you see the little envelope next to the thread title in the forum view?



Hovering over it gives you the number of posts you have made in the thread if it has that little arrow in it, and clicking on it by accident does nothing.

But if you're daft as a brush and _double_ click it (and happen to be  on the staff ) then it turns out it locks the thread.  :Embarassed: 

I didn't know it did that and am now feverishly clicking every icon in site to see what else I can break.  :Twisted: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

He locked the thread...

Hey Matt...

You may have stole the post I have been waiting for months on but i still got dibs...

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

> He locked the thread...
> *
> Hey Matt...
> *
> You may have stole the post I have been waiting for months on but i still got dibs...
> 
> Mike


who ? me ?  :Rolleyes2: 

this thread is eye-poppingly amusing !

----------


## hoax

No I meant the Matt I like....

I always feel bad for the little guys when there eyes are poppping out like that...

I just know one is going to come shooting out of that eye socket!

Mike

----------


## disabled.101

> No I meant the Matt I like....
> 
> I always feel bad for the little guys when there eyes are poppping out like that...
> 
> I just know one is going to come shooting out of that eye socket!
> 
> Mike


The Matt we all like  :Very Happy: 

Yea I also feel really bad for them, seems painful and gory  :Sad:

----------


## scarface2jz

OH ok... the other matt...  :Tears:

----------


## hoax

> OH ok... the other matt...


Don't get all sissy faced with me we think your ok too!

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: WOOOOO !!!!!!! IM OK !!!!!!!!

----------


## DutchHerp

> He locked the thread...
> 
> Hey Matt...
> 
> You may have stole the post I have been waiting for months on but i still got dibs...
> 
> Mike


*sighs*

I don't think I remember... but maybe I do.  I deleted that PM.  Deleted all of your PMs...  :sploosh:

----------


## anatess

> *sighs*
> 
> I don't think I remember... but maybe I do.  I deleted that PM.  Deleted all of your PMs...


And for that... 



Since Mike is my friend...

and so that...



for now...

----------


## scarface2jz

flashy GIF's dont win... _I_ win...

----------


## DutchHerp

HEY!

I only deleted Mike's messages because I was running out of space in my inbox...

but who cares, I win because I got 5,000 posts.

And I'll get 10K too, by cheating of course.

----------


## scarface2jz

quik celebratory win after i scored another EMS job today !!!!!

----------


## scarface2jz

stole the win from... myself....  :Taz:

----------


## hoax

Losers...

Why are the smiles all upside down?

----------


## DutchHerp

April fools, silly man.

----------


## hoax

:sploosh: 

ahhh and I fell for it...

But I still win!

Mike

----------


## Royal Exotics

I win.


 :Smile:

----------


## hoax

no you don't...

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

You don't either Mike  :Wink:

----------


## scarface2jz

nobody wins !!!!

----------


## hoax

That is where you are wrong!

I win!

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

now you lose... seeeeee !!!! 

cuz i won ! but not for tooo long

----------


## Neal

I win  :Smile:

----------


## hoax

I win...

Mike

----------


## Neal

No you don't win.

----------


## scarface2jz

neither do you

----------


## dr del

Don't mind me folks.  :Smile: 

Just popping in for my early evening cup of win.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## Neal

You wont win either. lol

----------


## scarface2jz

seems to be a trend

----------


## hoax

Blah blah blah....

Blah blah blahbitty blah blah blahzer!

Mike

----------


## Neal

I was winning for awhile.

----------


## hoax

and now your not

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Winner:

----------


## Gooseman

I would congratulate you Lena on your stunning victory of the thread, but per thread rules, it seems me informing you of your victory has actually relinquished you from the title "Winner" and passed it on to me. Let's take a moment to celebrate the passing of the torch to the new winner, Me, and wish him the best of luck at achieving other distinguished awards in the future.

----------


## Neal

Wonder how long this thread will go on for?

----------


## dr del

Till the diel has icicles on his nice-icles  :Twisted:   :Very Happy:

----------


## DutchHerp

It will go on until I get to post 10K.

----------


## Neal

Double negative.

----------


## STORMS

:Bounce:

----------


## disabled.101

Only at 5053??? How will we ever get to 10K

----------


## Neal

It will happen sooner or later.

----------


## disabled.101

More likely later

----------


## Neal

Yep, but it will, I say somewhere close to the end of the year maybe.

----------


## disabled.101

The very first post was 2 years ago and we just got to 5K so it will probably take another 2-3 years  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

This is a better place for it though, I never seen this thread till the other day.

----------


## DutchHerp

Isn't it amazing that I got the #5K?

I love it.

Don't you all too?  Mike?

----------


## disabled.101

> Isn't it amazing that I got the #5K?
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Don't you all too?  Mike?


....................

----------


## DutchHerp

Oh Till I knew you'd love it too  :Wink:   Bruce and Derek too.  :Smile:

----------


## scarface2jz

^^^
loser



<<<< winner




loser

VVV

----------


## hoax

> Only at 5053??? How will we ever get to 10K


In due time my friend... Just use your losing as a learning opportunity... 




> Isn't it amazing that I got the #5K?
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Don't you all too?  Mike?


You suck DutchyLittle...

I am happy for you though...

10K is mine...

Mike

----------


## disabled.101

> In due time my friend... Just use your losing as a learning opportunity... 
> 
> 
> 
> You suck DutchyLittle...
> 
> I am happy for you though...
> 
> 10K is mine...
> ...


Hehe your lack of win bemuses me. Anyways I will take the 10K from you my compadre

----------


## DutchHerp

Dudes... I'm gonna cheat again.

----------


## DutchHerp

By then I'm a moderator and will delete your posts so I get 10K! 

 :ROFL:

----------


## disabled.101

> By then I'm a moderator and will delete your posts so I get 10K!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  don't make me laugh  :ROFL: 
Duuuudeeee Ms. Schwettmann was piiiiisssssseeeeeddddddd  :Weirdface: 
I LOLED so hard when you just ran into class  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## hoax

Silly kids Wins are for big people...

Mike

----------


## DutchHerp

Mike, I'm sure you though the same when I got 5K

----------


## dr del

Newpagimatosis for the win!!

----------


## Neal

Not quiet yet.

----------


## DutchHerp

Maybe when you learn how to spell you become the winner... but until then, not *quite* yet!

----------


## Neal

Maybe then you realize people mistype, congradulations.

----------


## dr del

Ah that's a relief - I thought you were telling me to shut up.  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

> Ah that's a relief - I thought you were telling me to shut up.


LOL, never. You gave me my first infraction... :/ lol

----------


## scarface2jz

this thread is moving sloooooooooowwwwwww ever since it hit 5k

----------


## DutchHerp

Everybody gave up because I'm so awesome.

----------


## disabled.101

> Everybody gave up because I'm so awesome.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neal

Negative.

----------


## hoax

> Newpagimatosis for the win!!


Google could not compute... Did not even give me a suggestion!

Danged forineers!!!!

The cool kids stopped coming around so much....

I remember going through a whole page in just a couple days....

ahhhhhh.....

The victory of being too cool for the room....

Peace.

Mike

----------


## Neal

Lets hurry and get to 1000.

----------


## disabled.101

> Lets hurry and get to 1000.


You mean 10K right? Cause 1K is loooooongggg gone

----------


## Neal

Well 1,000 pages, not replys.

----------


## disabled.101

> Well 1,000 pages, not replys.


Oh.... 
SO we are building a time machine to speed a year or so forward?

----------


## Neal

No, we just have to keep it up, spread the word of this thread lol.

----------


## BLOCK 213

Last and winning at the same time ????

----------


## ev477

I win suckerz

----------


## disabled.101

> Last and winning at the same time ????


I fixed the paradox cause now I am winning  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I will be the last one, sooner or later.

----------


## The Beast

Zomg.

5091 for the win.

----------


## DutchHerp

5091...

Sounds a little silly, no?

----------


## dr del

Com*plete*ly unlike 5093.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morphie

:eyes post #6000:

----------


## Neal

5095 is the winner.

----------


## scarface2jz

i win... but my dumb-a$$ corn snake loses, after i fed him he decided to regurge when i tried to pick him up to go back in the tank, i tried reasoning with him but he still regurged... i guess snakes dont listen well...

----------


## DutchHerp

Ah well, my corn is on a fast..going on 4 weeks now!

----------


## hoax

...

Long time no see

----------


## hoax

ummm

What post is this 5098?

Or 99

Maybe its 97 

oh well lets see

Mike

----------


## hoax

so this one must be 5100

Mike

----------


## Neal

.. no comment.

----------


## dreese88

yo gano y no esta nada que nadie pueden a hacer ( i think that's right...please correct if not)

----------


## disabled.101

Macs suck!

 :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Ubuntu's gum!

 :Rolleyes2: 

What do I win?


dr del

----------


## Neal

You don't win anything yet.

----------


## disabled.101

> Ubuntu's gum!
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?
> 
> 
> dr del


Ubuntu's gum? Meaning it rules? XD

----------


## DutchHerp

GTFO --->

I win broskis.

----------


## Boanerges

I'm out of the loop here but since I posted last I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Fenslerfilm GI Joe PSA 04 - campfire

----------


## scarface2jz

i win....  :Cool:

----------


## Earl

YouTube - Play him off, keyboard cat.

----------


## hoax

We aint going too far with this...

----------


## SecurityStacey

I hate not having internet.

I only get to win like... once a month.

If that.

Better enjoy it while I can...

----------


## MarkS

> I hate not having internet.
> 
> I only get to win like... once a month.
> 
> If that.
> 
> Better enjoy it while I can...


Congrats on your win Stacey, I hope you enjoyed it.  But it's over now...

I win.

----------


## LadyOhh

I winnnnn  :Smile:

----------


## Drew Underwood

I so just won the game...

----------


## STORMS

> I so just won the game...


No, you so didn't  :Wag of the finger: 

 :Wink:

----------


## dr del

Sneaks in for a crafty win.............

Sneaks back out again  :Ninja:

----------


## STORMS

> Sneaks in for a crafty win.............
> 
> Sneaks back out again


Ninja style, eh?

----------


## hoax

Hey Lena....

Yes Lena....

No not that Lena...

Yes you Lena....

I do like tacos...

Do you happen to have any?

I will settle for German style tacos...

Love ya....

Mike

----------


## anatess

Hey Mike!
I just won!

----------


## STORMS

> Hey Mike!
> I just won!


Hey, No ya didn't  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## hoax

Did you guys know that HR669 has not been defeated? It is still going but the reptile community thought we won so every one stopped talking about it....

Mike

----------


## STORMS

:Long tongue:

----------


## anatess

> Did you guys know that HR669 has not been defeated? It is still going but the reptile community thought we won so every one stopped talking about it....
> 
> Mike


You know, my parrot-owner friend said the exact same thing to me last week!  She's a member of some bird forum somewhere and they had a big "Huraahh" shindig for winning on HR669 and that was that!

----------


## hoax

I was thinking that same thing until some one on twitter told me about it.

Mike

----------


## anatess

I got my very first neg rep point!

In any case, I still win.

----------


## dr del

Heh,

I was thinking of printing mine out and having them framed.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Might need a house with bigger walls though.  :Razz: 

Ps I win  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## anatess

> Heh,
> 
> I was thinking of printing mine out and having them framed. 
> 
> Might need a house with bigger walls though. 
> 
> Ps I win 
> 
> 
> dr del


What goes up must come down... I win.

----------


## hoax

I was the winner for five days!!!!!

Heck I couldn't be the winner for five minutes two months ago!


You are all sissies unworthy of being the winner!

----------


## anatess

> I was the winner for five days!!!!!
> 
> Heck I couldn't be the winner for five minutes two months ago!
> 
> 
> You are all sissies unworthy of being the winner!


And what impressed me in that statement is that this thread has been going on since 2 months ago...

and it's still going seems like.

EDIT:  The first post was in 2007????

----------


## dr del

Heh heh,

Nobody said we quit early - or indeed that we have lives.  :Razz: 

Once again I claim my epic amounts of win.  :Rolleyes2: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

FTW

Mike

----------


## anatess

mine... all mine.

----------


## scarface2jz

quick win...

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Winnnn!

----------


## anatess

Ahem...

----------


## dr del

Yes'm?

----------


## dr del

Woohoo!!

Does this mean I've won?

Now who mentioned pie?  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## Samuel

This is the win.

----------

_hoax_ (06-02-2009)

----------


## hoax

Hey Hey Kids.....


I win!!!!!

Mike

----------


## dr del

Congratulations!!


S'cuse me while I try and nick...er... borrow sam's hat.  :Ninja: 



dr del

----------


## scarface2jz

winnar  :Salute:

----------


## hoax

> winnar


Still a loozar

----------


## Boanerges

Sorry Mike, have to steal your winning post for a minute  :Headbang:

----------


## hoax

thanks for keeping my seat warm  :Wink: 

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

Guess it was only a minute-lol

----------


## hoax

you sneaky trolling post whore!

Mike

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-11-2009)

----------


## dr del

You called?  :Razz:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-11-2009),_hoax_ (06-12-2009)

----------


## Boanerges

> you sneaky trolling post whore!
> 
> Mike


LMAO-  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nate

This is the only thread we have that's soooo full of LOOOOOSERRRRS  :Razz:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-11-2009)

----------


## Boanerges

> This is the only thread we have that's soooo full of LOOOOOSERRRRS


I gave you a nice comment when you got your lasik done and now you call me a LOOOOOSERRRR  :Tears:  Thanks buddy  :Wink:  Oh BTW, I am winning again  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

I punched a baby once....

What do you think I would do to a looser like your self....

But if I did that then I would at some point have to punch my self in the face....

ummmmm......

I will just stick to babies....

Mike

----------


## scarface2jz

winnar  :Taz:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> winnar


  :ROFL:

----------


## waltah!

I have completely avoided this thread for a really long time but for right now....I'm da Winnah!

----------


## hoax

I  Am the winner.

----------


## waltah!

Did someone say "Winnah"? yup, that's me!

----------


## hoax

Yo Walt!

Come over here and get this......

I am The winner

----------


## Boanerges

Loser now baby puncher...

----------


## waltah!

> Loser now baby puncher...


Yeah, that's what he gets....oh, and I get to be the Winnah....

----------


## hoax

Ne Ner Ne Ner I am the fariggen weinner!

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

Like Nate Diaz i am going to be the winner  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I will win this once day.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I cant believe this thread is up to 104 pages!

oh yea..


I WIN!

----------


## Neal

104 pages, try 517.

----------


## hoax

It depends on how many post per page you have displayed...

Loser...

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

----------


## hoax

who is in 8ball chat?

Mike

----------


## ryan9815

This thread is outrageous. I wish I could win.

----------


## dr del

Heh,

Stick in there - you have as much chance as the rest of us.  :Razz: 


del

----------


## hoax

There have been few true winners...

Only three really.

Stacy (Dr. D Locked it up for her)

Lena (It was locked on accident for a few minutes)

And Nate ?????? I think when this thread was first made?????

But all of those posts are the posts of losers so...

No one really wins until I get Mod status and lock this thread up myself (with me in the lead of course)

Mike

----------


## ev477

Well, i think I should win

----------


## hoax

I dont think so scooter....

----------


## dr del

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Post number 9000.   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancing Carrot: 

And I am honoured to squander it in this thread.  :Salute: 


dr del

----------

_hoax_ (07-15-2009),_waltah!_ (07-09-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Sorry Derek, but I win :Razz:

----------


## llovelace

:ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## hoax

Does any one else here like Bad Religion?

I sure do...

Mike

----------


## waltah!

I win suckas!

----------


## hoax

Isnt it against the TOS to call people names????

I demand to see a real moderator in this thread for once....

Mike

----------


## llovelace

I win  :Smile:

----------


## waltah!

> Isnt it against the TOS to call people names????
> 
> I demand to see a real moderator in this thread for once....
> 
> Mike


lol, it's true. Maybe Derek will make a triumphant return :Razz: 
Winner=me

----------


## hoax

I asked for a real mod...

I guess we can all play dress up...

Can I be admin?

Mike

----------

_waltah!_ (07-17-2009)

----------


## waltah!

Say what you like....either way....I win.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I WIN

Daniel

----------


## hoax

I have not had this hard of a time saving my win since we had a piece of that hot hot lena....

Mike

----------


## mrshawt

What's all this hullabaloo about?  :Wink:

----------


## Simpson Balls

> What's all this hullabaloo about?


Hahaha!

Daniel :ROFL:

----------


## llovelace

Mine Mine Mine!

----------


## Simpson Balls

Once again! I WIN!!!!!!!!!!

Daniel

----------


## ItsMichael805

i win!

----------


## Ladydragon

well its been a while since I've been here.. and guess what.. ya'll lose .. I win!!!  thanx for generously holding my spot.  :Razz:

----------


## llovelace

Not  :Smile:

----------


## hoax

Wow Walt you really got this thread rockin!!!!

IS there a rule agains redirecting traffic here???

Mike

----------


## ItsMichael805

i win again
i can go on forever  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

lol, This post is closed, everyone please leave  :Smile:

----------


## mrshawt

Man, if I was a mod I would so lock this before putting one last post in...  :ROFL:

----------


## Simpson Balls

Ok! But just one last thing before we all leave!

I WIN!!!

Daniel

----------


## llovelace

Oh no you don't

----------


## ItsMichael805

oh yes i do!

----------


## llovelace

Nope  :Smile:

----------


## dr del

Did someone mention Lena?  :Wuv: 

Hey walt who are all these people trying to steal my win?

Pass the frozen salmon.  :Mad:   :Fishslap: 


dr del

----------


## waltah!

> Did someone mention Lena? 
> 
> Hey walt who are all these people trying to steal my win?
> 
> Pass the frozen salmon.  
> 
> 
> dr del


I was just tryin to hold the spot for you, Derek. Yup, that's it.
Where's Lena?! :Taz:

----------


## llovelace

Now now fellas  :Smile:

----------


## hoax

LENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where oh where has our Lena gone!!!!!

Where oh where could she be.......

We need some more hawtness in here!!!!!!I can't keep up the sexy quota all alone!!!!!

Mike

----------


## llovelace

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ItsMichael805

im back  :Smile:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

> im back


Great now we need three hotties to make up for you. Thanks alot

Mike

----------


## Boanerges

> Great now we need three hotties to make up for you. Thanks alot
> 
> Mike


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## mrshawt

Crap, looks like I just won.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

How'd I get here????  :Confused:  

I win!! :Wink:

----------


## waltah!

Yeah....no

----------


## HypoPita

:Snake:

----------


## mrshawt

> Yeah....no


Ouch, man haha.

----------


## hoax

You losers are wasting your time....

You now what makes you a real loser?????

The fact that you lose.....

Mike

----------


## mrshawt

Maybe this will get closed for name calling and I'll have the last post!  :Razz:

----------


## llovelace

This isn't closed yet?  :Wink:

----------


## ItsMichael805

Nope, but i win

----------


## llovelace

Go to bed Michael!

----------


## mrshawt

> this isn't closed yet?


nevar!  :Smile:

----------


## kitsunex

how many internets do i win?

----------


## hoax

Where the heck is Lena and Earl and Slim and Face and MeMe.....

Mike

----------


## Ladydragon

who knows.. but I win  :Razz:

----------


## llovelace

Good morning all  :Smile:

----------


## hoax

Good Night...

Mike

----------


## mrshawt

Even when I don't have a computer I still win!  :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

Damn. Quit your whining, I'm right freakin here!































































...and I WIN!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## waltah!

> Damn. Quit your whining, I'm right freakin here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay Lena is here! Too bad she didn't win :Razz:

----------


## STORMS

> Yay Lena is here! Too bad she didn't win


you sure Walt?

I tinks I did =)

----------


## waltah!

I'm pretty sure, yeah :Wink:

----------


## STORMS

> I'm pretty sure, yeah


Turd.

----------


## waltah!

If by Turd you mean winner then uhh....yeah. I'm a Turd :Smile:

----------


## hoax

Your still a turd... not even close to having any sort of win in ya....

Lena if your skinny hinney would come around a little more often then i would not whine...

oh yea DD's FTW...

Mike

----------


## STORMS

> Your still a turd... not even close to having any sort of win in ya....
> 
> Lena if your skinny hinney would come around a little more often then i would not whine...
> 
> oh yea DD's FTW...
> 
> Mike


Of coarse he is not even close to winning! Duh! That's cuz I WIN! 

Silly boys... :Wag of the finger: 

Best Bday present *EVERS* if you ask me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Samuel

I just won.

EAT IT!

----------


## hoax

Happy Happpy birthday from all of us to you....

Happy happy birthday let me choke you until your blue  :Wink: 

Mike

----------


## dc4teg

do i win?  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

Been out the loop on this topic for awhile, time to reclaim my prize.

----------


## dc4teg

too late ive claimed it again  :Smile:

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

WHAT ARE WE TRYING TO WIN??! lol

----------


## Neal

Not sure.

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

O well i want to win the awesome nothing prize lol

----------


## Neal

This thread will never end, unless it gets locked.

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

lmao...i know...so..the mods really chose who is going to win

----------


## Neal

Yep, it's always been like that.

----------


## Simpson Balls

Neal your right the thread will never end but just to let everyone know!


*I WIN*

Daniel

----------


## Neal

Negative, I will win, nobody else, well maybe a mod or an admin. That's it though.

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

yea they will post and lock lol

----------


## xXxFluffyEmoxXx

blay im not interested in the nothing prize anymore lol..later

----------


## Neal

Sure you are with double posts back to back lol.

----------


## dc4teg

i wish i was a mod.... i would win  :Smile:

----------


## llovelace

> i wish i was a mod.... i would win


me too  :Smile:

----------


## dc4teg

can i be a mod for five minutes  :Razz:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Neal

Forget being a mod, admin would be better.

----------


## hoax

You are all failures at the game we call life....

Now go play in traffic while I enjoy my win!!!

Mike

----------


## Neal

Wait if your on a iphone, you surely wont win.

----------


## waltah!

winnah

----------


## Neal

When did you become a mod waltah?

----------


## llovelace

I want this win  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

> I want this win


Not today.

----------


## mrshawt

> When did you become a mod waltah?


Man, where have you been?  :Smile: 

I win btw.  :Very Happy:

----------


## llovelace

:Smile:   :Smile:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## hoax

> Wait if your on a iphone, you surely wont win.




Ahhh but if I am on an iPhone I can win from almost anywhere in the world. You my friend will have to find another course of win... Unless you too have a smart phone then I don't know what to say other then I r d wnr

mike

----------


## llovelace

No mine mine mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

[SEAGULL]

Mine?

mine mine mine mine mine

[/SEAGULL]

----------


## dc4teg

is there any way i can say something so bad that the thread is locked making me the winner?

----------


## dr del

No,

But you could manage to get a dry slap with the frozen salmon for trying.  :Razz: 

 :Fishslap: 


dr del

----------


## llovelace

lol please lock now

----------


## Samuel

<--- winnar.

----------


## Boanerges

> No,
> 
> But you could manage to get a dry slap with the frozen salmon for trying. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dr del


LMAO- Nice one dr d  :Good Job:

----------


## waltah!

I'm so winnin this btw.....just sayin....

----------


## hoax

> [SEAGULL]
> 
> Mine?
> 
> mine mine mine mine mine
> 
> [/SEAGULL]


I think it was the crabs that said that....

any way you guys are a bunch of loooozzzzaaarrrssss

Mike

----------


## mrshawt

> I think it was the crabs that said that....
> 
> any way you guys are a bunch of loooozzzzaaarrrssss
> 
> Mike


YouTube - Finding Nemo- MINE (full version HQ)

Win? What?  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

I win.

----------


## llovelace

No me!  :Smile:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

NO MORE POSTING ON THIS THREAD,
i will personally give anyone who posts after me a infraction...
 :sploosh: 



i win.
you loose.


PWND. lol

----------


## llovelace

Think again  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Both of you re-think.

----------


## llovelace

No!!!! I don't want to  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

You have to.

----------


## llovelace

No I don't lol

----------


## Neal

Well, here's a wakeup call.

----------


## llovelace

It's late Neal, GO TO BED!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

LOL, negative, i'm older then you little lady, goto bed.

----------


## llovelace

Really now, I beg to differ on that

----------


## Neal

Well, you may be older, i'm still better though. Bedtime, NOW! lol

----------


## HypoPita

you two and your bickering, go to bed...the both of you!   :Razz:

----------


## Neal

I actually did go to bed shortly after, not because either of you told me to, but because I was up for like 26 hours. lol

----------


## twistedtails

No, I win!!!

----------


## Neal

Not while i'm around.

----------


## Boanerges

I win  :Party on:

----------


## mrshawt

What is this winning thing??
 :Razz:

----------


## ItsMichael805

I win AGAIN

----------


## mrshawt

Nope.
Sorry.

----------


## scarface2jz

i havent won in a LONG time

----------


## Neal

> i havent won in a LONG time


And you won't again either.

----------


## mrshawt

> And you won't again either.


Neither will you.  :Wink:

----------


## waltah!

winner

----------


## mrshawt

No fair!

----------


## waltah!

totally fair. winner

----------


## Neal

Of course I will post again.

----------


## Boanerges

Me too  :Good Job:

----------


## ItsMichael805

I win again.

----------


## hoax

I don't know how to break it to ya but you fail to win.

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Yeah....good luck with that :Wink:

----------


## hoax

Hey Walt!

Hows it going?

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Not bad man, how bout you? I'm just hanging out and winning and stuff.

----------


## hoax

I've been ok.

Just workin on my 68 trying to get her running right

and winnin a little on the side

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Well you took that riding class you might as well get that bike goin. I've been doin a little winning myself on the side, so I know how you feel.

----------


## hoax

I guess I won't be able to truly be full o' win until I get my baby going.

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Lookin forward to my day off tomorrow. Cleaning snake cages and winnin.

----------


## hoax

I just changed over to aspen bedding, which I am loving.

I helps make spot cleaning easier and faster then using paper.

Feeding in the morning then I am probably going to loaf around the house and stop in for a win or two.

Mike

----------


## waltah!

That's funny, I switched from aspen to paper cause I think it's easier to clean. No real spot cleaning, just change out the whole thing in just a few minutes. I'm sure I will drop in for a win or two.....or three.... :Ninja:

----------


## Neal

I have to spot clean my rufous tank tomorrow. They have poop on the side of the glass by the substrate.

----------


## waltah!

winnaaaaaaa

----------


## hoax

I didn't like having to change the whole paper. With Aspen I just clean up the poops and pees, I don't have to take every thing out of the tub. 

How long have you been on paper? I used it from February to the end of July. I don't see myself changing back, I like the way it helps me win  :Wink: 

mike

----------


## waltah!

I switched over entirely to paper about 5 months ago. I love the way it helps me be the last one to post.

----------


## Neal

Although it doesn't help you be the last one to post.

----------


## hoax

Sure it does!

See I am posting about Walts paper and I am winning. 

Imagine what that paper will do for you come breeding season!!!!

Mike

----------


## waltah!

That's right, Mike. 8 or 9 clutches and winning. Can't beat that.

----------


## llovelace

Yeah winning would be great  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

It would be better then great.

----------


## Simpson Balls

Considering I am winning I got no clue what you guys are talking about?

Daniel

----------


## hoax

What clutch pairings do you have?

Anything special? Well I mean extra special, even the normal clutches are special.

I don't have anything this season but next I am shooting for some Alb, pastel het alb, and super pastels.

Are you going to send me some of that winning paper when I start breeding?

Mike

----------


## waltah!

> What clutch pairings do you have?
> 
> Anything special? Well I mean extra special, even the normal clutches are special.
> 
> I don't have anything this season but next I am shooting for some Alb, pastel het alb, and super pastels.
> 
> Are you going to send me some of that winning paper when I start breeding?
> 
> Mike


Possibly some YB, Cinnies, Pastels and Supers, Pins, Spiders and Bees. I should just start crossing my fingers now :Wink: 
I'll send you some paper after they are done with it. The winning paper that is....

----------


## hoax

Got a little caught off guard eating dinner.

----------


## Neal

That looks like a fun project, i've had to help a friend put a few together.

----------


## hoax

Fun??? Heck no!!!

Fuego??? Yes!!!

I hate it right now, it makes me stressed, it makes me cry, it makes me want to kick her over and cuss her and just walk away never to see her again!!!!!

But I love her! I can't wait to get her going so I can enjoy loving her  :Wink: 

Plus the win she gives me is well worth it.

Mike

----------


## Neal

It's definately a classic.

----------


## scarface2jz

< winnar

----------


## waltah!

I beg to differ....

----------


## Neal

Beg to differ all you want, I will win.

----------


## waltah!

Good luck :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Same 2 you.

----------


## hoax

You are all morons!

For you fail to see the win I have!

It is blatant!

I flaunt my win in the face of losers!


Mike

----------


## Neal

You will flaunt your failure below my win.

----------


## waltah!

Hope you enjoyed your brief win.

----------


## Neal

Seemed that your win was even briefer.

----------


## dr del

Briefest.

----------


## waltah!

uhhhh.....

----------


## dr del

Ambushed egad!!!

----------


## ItsMichael805

im back

----------


## waltah!

.....yup

----------


## ItsMichael805

.........yuuuup

----------


## waltah!

I'm so winning this

----------


## ItsMichael805

i can go on forever

----------


## waltah!

Or until this thread gets locked by a greedy Mod :Wink:  j/k
Oh, and for now.....the winner.

----------


## ItsMichael805

is....... me

----------


## waltah!

for a brief, sparkling moment...yes.

----------


## ItsMichael805

yes i did

----------


## waltah!

way back when

----------


## dr del

Tis mine. Mine I say!!

----------


## ItsMichael805

just right now

----------


## waltah!

> Tis mine. Mine I say!!


Quoting you for no reason...for the win

----------


## Neal

> Quoting you for no reason...for the win


2x.

----------


## waltah!

Napping with my ATB and winning :Wink:

----------


## Neal

> Napping with my ATB and winning


Not anytime soon.

----------


## waltah!

at work....and winning

----------


## Neal

At home watching knight rider and winning.

----------


## waltah!

You just like the Mustang. 
Winner

----------


## dr del

Winning or sinning - all reasons for grinning.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## waltah!

> Winning or sinning - all reasons for grinning.


yup

----------


## Neal

Winning for the rest of the night.

----------


## waltah!

Good luck

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

:Smile:  i win

----------


## Snakeman

watcha!

----------


## ItsMichael805

not this again

----------


## Neal

Yes, this again.

----------


## dc4teg

I win!

----------


## waltah!

That didn't last long

----------


## Boanerges

Not long at all  :Very Happy:

----------


## ItsMichael805

looks like i win again.

----------


## dc4teg

time for me to drop in and win!

----------


## Neal

> That didn't last long


LOL, the sneak attack within 1 minute.

----------


## waltah!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>winner<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Neal

Enjoy the very short win.

----------


## waltah!

not as short as yours

----------


## dc4teg

just dropping in for an early morning win!

----------


## hoax

Do I need to go back over the baby punching?

I win...

Mike

----------


## dc4teg

hey loosers i win!

----------


## Boanerges

> Do I need to go back over the baby punching?
> 
> I win...
> 
> Mike


LMAO - No and I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## dc4teg

just here to win again!

----------


## ItsMichael805

you did win, nope :Smile:

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

i win.

----------


## Neal

Nope, not while i'm here.

----------


## dr del

Early morning groggyness FTW.  :Salute:

----------


## waltah!

watchin the news and winnin

----------


## Neal

Waking up bathroom break win.

----------


## dc4teg

just got home from school win!

----------


## ItsMichael805

wining by winning win!

----------


## dr del

Evening groggyness FTW

----------


## Neal

Don't get your hopes up.

----------


## dc4teg

here for a 7:05 pm win!

----------


## Neal

You will only keep it about a minute also.

----------


## dc4teg

> You will only keep it about a minute also.


it was less than a minute but anyways

yall will never win because i always come out on top at some point or another!

ME: FTW  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Negative.

----------


## dc4teg

> Negative.


positive  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

Not while i'm around.

----------


## dc4teg

well its a good thing im around to then

----------


## dr del

Neutral

----------


## Neal

Give up.

----------


## dc4teg

> Give up.


take your own advice!

----------


## Neal

LOL. It wouldn't be advice to me, it was advice to you 2.

----------


## dc4teg

exactly why you should take it

----------


## Neal

I've won overnight and for hours, you haven't. I'm ahead.

----------


## dc4teg

> I've won overnight and for hours, you haven't. I'm ahead.


its not for the people who win constantly but the one who is the last to win! oh btw i win! :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Nope, you win for about 30 seconds.

----------


## dc4teg

the point is i still win!

----------


## dc4teg

i win again

----------


## dc4teg

and again......

----------


## Neal

Double posting to win, that's bad.

----------


## dc4teg

and again.......... i can do this all day Neal

----------


## dr del

Will you people stop manhandling my win - you're getting it all grubby.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Neal

> and again.......... i can do this all day Neal


And you're going to get told something about posting 3-4x in a row like that. Chill out.

----------


## dc4teg

> And you're going to get told something about posting 3-4x in a row like that. Chill out.


that is a chance im willing to take to win! like now!

----------


## Neal

That's not very good. Quarantine room also has rules you know lol.

----------


## rabernet

And as there are no rules in this game..... *I* win!

----------


## Neal

HAHA never, I will win before you.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I................................

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

am...........................

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The...............................

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Winner....................

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

of....................

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

The..............

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Game..................... :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

You are incorrigible - and I just stole the WIN!!!!!!!

----------


## Neal

I mean never

----------


## Neal

Ever, ever

----------


## Neal

will any of you ever win(got tired of the 25 secs between posts)

----------


## dc4teg

all this chatter just for me to come in and take the win!

----------


## Spaniard

<---- ZzZZzzZ Winna!

----------


## dc4teg

oh so sry but you loose ^^

----------


## Neal

Nope, I win.

----------


## dc4teg

and now you loose

----------


## Neal

Winning again.

----------


## rabernet

I COULD user my super powers and lock the thread after I say that I WIN!!!!!! And then really win - but I won't!  :ROFL:

----------


## waltah!

I would though :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> I would though


Of course you would! BTW, I win!

----------


## Neal

That would be cheating though.

----------


## waltah!

I don't see it as cheating....I see it as going the extra mile to win :Wink:

----------


## dc4teg

haha even the super mods cant win because i just took it FTW

----------


## waltah!

sure we can

----------


## dc4teg

if you can do it

----------


## waltah!

.....and I can....

----------


## dc4teg

well we wouldnt want to ruin the strongest thread so never mind dont lock it and btw i win again

----------


## waltah!

I will be up later than you.

----------


## Neal

This would be my last post for the night. I got to do work in the am before the heat settles in.

----------


## waltah!

Well then at least you got to be the winner for a brief moment.

----------


## dc4teg

ya im going to bed too so im just going to score one more win real quick

----------


## Neal

Waltah go to bed already, you're always on here.

----------


## waltah!

ha ha....I don't sleep

----------


## Neal

Yes you do.

----------


## Neal

Regardless, i'm out for the night, have fun.

----------


## waltah!

later. I win yet again.

----------


## dc4teg

well my last win for the night and waltha have fun winning by yourself while us people not fortunant enought to be mods sleep  :Razz:

----------


## waltah!

Hey i'm only gonna be up late cause I just got home from work an hour ago. Can't go to bed too early now. 
Tomorrow, the battle begins.....again :Wink:

----------


## rabernet

> That would be cheating though.


That depends on who's making the rules!  :Razz: 

BTW - I'm the winner again!

----------


## Neal

Catching that morning win.

----------


## snakemansnakes

Yawn. Your gettin sleepy

----------


## HypoPita

you are BOTH sleepy  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

I'm wide awake.

----------


## waltah!

me too

----------


## Neal

Think again.

----------


## waltah!

......I did

----------


## Neal

No you didn't.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

What do you win, lol?

----------


## Neal

You'll never find out.

----------


## waltah!

You win shiny brief moments of happiness. Then you lose again. Rinse....repeat....Oh, and I just won again.

----------


## Neal

> You win shiny brief moments of happiness. Then you lose again. Rinse....repeat....Oh, and I just won again.


I have more time under my belt then you.

----------


## waltah!

I have more time on my hands than you.  :Wink:

----------

_dc4teg_ (08-21-2009)

----------


## Neal

No you don't.

----------


## waltah!

wanna bet?

----------


## Neal

Yep, look at the time difference between my last post, and yours, and now my new post.

----------


## waltah!

Oh I'm around. Just lulling you into a false sense of security before I win again.

----------


## Neal

Short term win that is.

----------


## Neal

That's right waltah, give up.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I won Iwon.........for now :Very Happy:

----------


## waltah!

> That's right waltah, give up.


Never! :Weirdface:

----------


## Neal

Enjoy that minute victory.

----------


## waltah!

same to you

----------


## Neal

Right back at you.

----------


## tonkatoyman

you both loose I win...

----------


## Neal

You will definately not win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

You have to sleep some time I win

----------


## Neal

If i'm sleeping waltah has it for me.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Then he would win, and not you I win!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## waltah!

I already said I don't sleep.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I still win :Taz:

----------


## Neal

Doesn't matter. I win anyways.

----------


## tonkatoyman

O.K. You win.

----------


## Neal

Yep, I do.

----------


## dc4teg

well guess what i have no time on my hands but i can still take a win!

----------


## Neal

Not for long.

----------


## Boanerges

For you either  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Mine was almost 24 hours, yours is like 4 minutes.

----------


## Boanerges

> Mine was almost 24 hours, yours is like 4 minutes.


I should have waited until you were signed off  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

LOL. I sign on to check this thread.

----------


## hoax

I have won for several days; I think my record is 5????

Any who I am sure you losers with too much time will snipe me shortly, but long after you fly-by-nighters leave then me and Walt will still be arguing over the win.


Mike

----------


## Neal

Don't expect to win that long again though.

----------


## hoax

I will, it is just a matter of time. 

You shall not see the light of the glorious crown of win!

Mike

----------


## Neal

Keep thinking that.

----------


## waltah!

On a train in Boston and winning.

----------


## Neal

I was watching movies, and still am.

----------


## hoax

I'm hungry...

Hey here is a post I quoted and now I have no clue what it was for maybe you guys can help me out




> yeah im not going to start sticking them.
> 
> I'm more worried abotu the smallest rfid size i can find. and if a new born ball can handle it? or is it to small?


oh yeah now I remember that is from the post about the guy wanting to RFID the snakes... Great idea I have thought of it especially for the hets!

Mike

----------


## tonkatoyman

Me win

----------


## Neal

Taking it back.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not for long :Rolleyes2:

----------


## hoax

Quick drop in for the win!

Mike

----------


## tonkatoyman

Don't you guys ever give up. I win :Rolleyes2:

----------


## dc4teg

mi es el sustantivo

----------


## dr del

OOOOOOO


Newpagimatosis strikes.  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not so fast doc.

----------


## Neal

I'm back, kind of got mad and broke my other pc so I had to put together a new one.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Sorry to hear about the PC. I win

----------


## dr del

did I win yet?

----------


## tonkatoyman

> did I win yet?


No not yet :Taz:

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Sorry to hear about the PC. I win


But I won now!

Daniel

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not for long.

----------


## Simpson Balls

Um yea for long!

Daniel

----------


## Boanerges

Nope  :Wink:

----------


## matt71915

HAHA!! :Salute:

----------


## Neal

Back Again.

----------


## matt71915

awwww  :Sad: 

.....wait...... i win again

 :Taz:  :Salute:

----------


## dc4teg

dropping by for a win!

----------


## matt71915

and right back out again  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Not for long.

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Not for long.


Once again! Yes FOR LONG!

Daniel

----------


## Neal

Same for you.

----------


## matt71915

no soup for either of you! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ItsMichael805

I win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## matt71915

you do? hmmm

----------


## matt71915

no one? over 2 hours and no one

----------


## Neal

Only because i'm watching tv. Actually fixing to go to bed now.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Only because i'm watching tv. Actually fixing to go to bed now.


Sleep well  :Good Job:

----------


## Neal

That was hours ago.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good morning Neal I win

----------


## Neal

Morning, and no you don't.

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Morning, and no you don't.


Afternoon Neal just to let you know I am having a great day and I WIN!

Daniel

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Afternoon Neal just to let you know I am having a great day and I WIN!
> 
> Daniel


Sorry to ruin your day I win

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Sorry to ruin your day I win


Oh my days not ruined, but sorry to ruin yours  :Razz: 

Daniel

----------


## tonkatoyman

sneek in for the win

----------


## Neal

Get over it.

----------


## dc4teg

i feel like winning so i feel good  :Razz:

----------


## matt71915

> i feel like winning so i feel good


Now how do you feel?

----------


## dc4teg

> Now how do you feel?


sad for a while but now, estatic  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## abuja

Whoot! I WIN! What now, losers!!!!! IN YOUR FACES!!!!!


Sorry, I get *kinda* competitive...

----------


## dr del

Heh,

You should work on that.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## dc4teg

well i win again, and again later most likely

----------


## abuja

This...game...is..._neverending!_ And it's driving me slightly towards the extreme edge of my already insanity. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Neal

I win.

----------


## abuja

No, _I_ do.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I WIN AGIAN!

Daniel

----------


## matt71915

really? :Razz:

----------


## scarface2jz

<<< winner...

----------


## waltah!

uhhhhhh

----------


## abuja

Crap! Oh wait...I'm a winner!

----------


## Neal

Not really.

----------


## abuja

Yeah really.

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Yeah really.


Nope, not really,

Daniel

----------


## abuja

:Rage: 

I'm so mad! 

Not anymore!! :Psychotic:  :Number1:

----------


## Neal

LOL, don't get mad, get glad.

----------


## Boanerges

Where's Mikey (Hoax) at??????

----------


## Neal

Not sure.

----------


## abuja

My turn.

I wonder if we'll ever let this thread die...?

----------


## matt71915

my guess is nope  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Snakeman

im surprised it's even gotten this far

----------


## Neal

It will probably go a lot further.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yeah it will.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I win!

Daniel

----------


## tonkatoyman

not for long

----------


## Neal

Back at it again.

----------


## matt71915

> Back at it again.


yup

----------


## abuja

Me :Taz:

----------


## Neal

You wish.

----------


## dr del

Hungover but winning  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## nixer

> Hungover but winning


YouTube - Castrol EDGE - That's Thinking With Your Dipstick!
NOT  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Winning again.

----------


## abuja

Winner in the hiz-house!  :Number1:

----------


## Neal

Not really.

----------


## abuja

Yeah really.

----------


## Neal

You won't win for long.. What 2 minutes?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Gone a couple of days but now I'm back :Good Job:

----------


## Neal

Don't hope for that win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Don't hope for that win.


Certainty is never hoped for only achieved :Salute:

----------


## Neal

Not by you either.

----------


## Spaniard

Conquistador has arrived for the win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snakeman

the T-man never loses  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Keep thinking that.

----------


## Freakie_frog

And what happens If I close the thead after I post :?

----------


## Snakeman

> Keep thinking that.


curses, plans foiled.

----------


## Snakeman

> And what happens If I close the thead after I post :?


another mod will open it, post, then close it again.

----------


## Neal

Or an admin will open it.

----------


## twistedtails

Did I win?

----------


## nixer

> And what happens If I close the thead after I post :?


we start a round 2 hehe

----------


## Neal

Hmm. Not likely.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Quick someone lock the thread before anyone else posts I win :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Still not as long as I win for.

----------


## Snakeman

or me....hahaha

----------


## tonkatoyman

patience young patawan's your time will come. I win

----------


## Freakie_frog

nope you didn't

----------


## tonkatoyman

> nope you didn't


Lock it or I spend your inheritance. I win

----------


## dr del

Rotfwl,




> Lock it or I spend your inheritance. I win


*Best Threat EVAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown:   :Bowdown: 


del

----------


## waltah!

Kinda makes me afraid to win. But I'll go ahead and win again :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Not for too long.

----------


## Neal

I'll start of with the morning win, because I have to go to a friends shop and use his tools to take my bed off my truck to change my fuel sending unit, stupid gas gauge.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I will counter with a later morning win.

----------


## Neal

Yep, i'm back now though.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Yep, i'm back now though.


After lunch win...Holding stomach from too much lunch

----------


## Neal

I'm watching True Blood and still winning.

----------


## matt71915

> I'm watching True Blood and still winning.


you are?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Have a nice weekend all I win for now :Taz:

----------


## Spaniard

Keep dreaming pops, the win is mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

I snuck in just before loging off

----------


## Spaniard

:Ninja: 

Ninjas are sneakier....

----------


## ballpythonluvr

:sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## Neal

Time for sleep before work.

----------


## abuja

*whistles innocently*

Ha! I win!

----------


## Neal

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> Ha! I win!


Where did you come up with the name abuja anyways?

----------


## abuja

> Where did you come up with the name abuja anyways?


It's my snake's name. Abuja is the capital of Nigeria, and in southeastern Nigeria the Igbo tribe virtually worships the ball python. It made sense to me, at least!

EDIT: I WIN

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Do I win????

----------


## abuja

> Do I win????


No you don't.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

:sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:  Now I do!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Now I do!


Negative

----------


## matt71915

double negative

----------


## tonkatoyman

Win now every one go to sleep.....

----------


## Neal

Everybody quit jacking my Negative word.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

:sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:  Well, who's gonna beat me this time?

----------


## dr del

I'll take a slice of that action.  :Razz:

----------


## waltah!

You take that slice....I'll take the rest :Wink:

----------


## Spaniard

> You take that slice....I'll take the rest


I was never good with pie charts, I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Simpson Balls

No I win. How dare you say you win!

Daniel :Surprised:

----------


## Neal

Wow, I would of won a lot earlier if not due to waiting 45 minutes for food at pizza hut.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I'll win while you eat :Very Happy:

----------


## matt71915

ill eat and win  Nom Nom lol

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Will this thread ever end!!!   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## Neal

I was at pizza hut, not home eating. I'm home from work now though.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Who will be the last one to post in this thread?

----------


## Simpson Balls

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Daniel

----------


## abuja

Well, a mod probably; they could post then close the thread!

In the meantime, I win.

----------


## matt71915

> Who will be the last one to post in this thread?


Well everyone has won at one point, if you want to think of it that way.

I bet this is going to go on and on for a long time

----------


## Simpson Balls

I WIN!

Daniel

----------


## Neal

No you don't.

----------


## matt71915

niether of you do

----------


## tonkatoyman

Sorry back from a long weekend I win

----------


## Neal

LOL, I won the longest, as I will again.

----------


## tonkatoyman

But not today I win

----------


## Neal

No you don't.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yep Yep Yep

----------


## Neal

Don't think so.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Isn't it lunch time in Louisiana now. Neal aren't you hungry yet LOL

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Neither one of you win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Neither one of you win.


Hey some one stepd on my win. I win

----------


## Neal

Nope, not right now.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I win for now!

----------


## Neal

Not anymore.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

HaHaHa!  I can battle with you all day Neal!

----------


## tonkatoyman

I will never give up I win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, I don't give up to easily either!

----------


## tonkatoyman

I Win for now :Taz:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Uhhhhh, No you don't!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tonkatoyman

I can wait for the win. Oh I just won :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

No, I don't think you did!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Back from lunch, full stomach, and I win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

In your dreams!

----------


## tonkatoyman

While he looks at Seans post I win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  You are just relentless!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Neal

Both of you quit arguing.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yes Daddy I win

----------


## Neal

Don't think so.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Sean said come on over and when you leave I win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I don't think so!   :sploosh:   :sploosh:   :sploosh:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Neal your up :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Neal

Screen lied to you then.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

This can go on forever!

----------


## Neal

Sure can. I slept after work, so i'm not tired. I also have nothing else to do today, and nothing to do until tomorrow.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  Well then I guess I will be seeing a lot of you on here!

----------


## Neal

Yep, it seems that way.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am up for a good battle, you?

----------


## Neal

Always.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Good, then we can keep this up forever!

----------


## Neal

Doubt forever, but a long time yes.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Three make it more interesting

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, that is true, maybe not forver!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Neal you are a programer right, what about you python1024

----------


## Neal

I'm a correctional officer, but I do program.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I'm a correctional officer, but I do program.


Thats right i forgot. I build prisons and you keep them there. I build buildings

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am a stay at home mom for now.  I have two daughters.  I am going to start working in October now that my children are in school.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I am a stay at home mom for now.  I have two daughters.  I am going to start working in October now that my children are in school.


Congratulations on an awesome choice. My wife was also a stay at home mom. Now she feeds 900 children a day. Can't get enough of a good thing.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Wow, 900 children a day??? That really is something!  I am getting into the nursing field.

----------


## Neal

I think i'm going to change my oxygen sensor today since I have to get a rat for my anaconda, I forgot about that.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Wow, 900 children a day??? That really is something!  I am getting into the nursing field.


She is the manager of two school cafeterias. One elementary and one upper school.

Neal change your Oxigen??? Why is the altitude of Louisiana too much for you LOL

----------


## Neal

> She is the manager of two school cafeterias. One elementary and one upper school.
> 
> Neal change your Oxigen??? Why is the altitude of Louisiana too much for you LOL


Oxygen Sensor, it's a part on the truck that adjusts your air/fuel ratio partially.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Oxygen Sensor, it's a part on the truck that adjusts your air/fuel ratio partially.


Sorry wasn't thinking trucks but pythons and could not imagine an oxigen sensor for rat tubs.

----------


## Neal

LOL, wow.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Thats what happens when an old man like me multitasks on a computer. :Rolleyes2:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am also going back to school for nursing.  It has been a long time for me as far as working goes.  I will miss being home with my children and my animals.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I am also going back to school for nursing.  It has been a long time for me as far as working goes.  I will miss being home with my children and my animals.


I hope you have great success in the field of nursing. I win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  Thank you very much!

----------


## Neal

I win, and brb in a few minutes.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Where are you Neal???  I am here waiting for you!   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Neal

I was feeding my snake. Go look under the anaconda section on my post, I will be posting a video shortly.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Oh Ok!  Way Cool!  Can't wait to see the video!

----------


## tonkatoyman

She watches vidio and I win LOL night all see you tommorrow

----------


## Neal

You don't win, but night.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Have a good night!

----------


## Neal

Get off my win.

----------


## dr del

Heh,




> Get off my win.


I'm cybersquating it.  :Ignore: 


dr del

----------


## Neal

> Heh,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cybersquating it. 
> 
> 
> dr del


LOL. I'm stealing it back too. You should go watch my video that will be posted shortly, it's done uploading, just waiting for youtube to approve. Since I have nowheres else to upload.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Can't wait to see the video Neal!  Well, you win for the rest of the night!  I must go take care of some things.

----------


## Neal

It will be up shortly, after the video is approved. Take care.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Hi Neal,
How are ya!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good Morning everyone i win "Cybersquatting Dr. Del" Thats good :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Boanerges

Good morning tonkatoyman  :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Hey tonkatoyman,
How are you today?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Hey Boanerges and Python 1024 it is shaping up to be a great day so far. I checked the Obit page in the paper and I'm not there so I'm still here. :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, Tonkatoyman, I am very glad that you are still here.  This would not be any fun without you!   :Wink:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Whew, breathing heavy, just ran out to see an Architect about a new building. But back for the win

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  You ran out of breath just so you could post here????  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tonkatoyman

> LOL!  You ran out of breath just so you could post here????


Sure, now be a nice girl and let me win. LOL

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  Maybe I will let you win later!  You are very convincing though, I must admit!

----------


## tonkatoyman

All right Python1024 logged off neals not here, no one else is looking I win :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Hi Tonkatoyman,
I was out doing something earlier!  I'm sure Neal will be here later!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Rats caught trying to slip in for the win. Well every one deserves to win sometime. that was your turn, now its mine.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Don't worry, I will let you win tonight when I am away from my computer!

----------


## tonkatoyman

In the words of that great guru of fun "Tigger" TTFN, thats Ta Ta For Now to those who never saw winnie the Pooh. I win. Again tommorrow

----------


## Neal

I'm so beat, I been working on my vehicle all day. Got stuck in the middle of a job in the rain.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

So sorry to hear that Neal!  I will make things easy on you tonight.  I won't be on my computer much tonight.  I want to spend some time with my family, so have have a go at the win here tonight!

----------


## Neal

I won't really either, i'm preparing to buy a dog.

----------


## dr del

Ah,

Your wallet needs subdued with a dartgun as well does it?

I need a good run up at making major purchases - and generally a long lie down afterwards.  :Taz: 


del

----------


## matt71915

win!!!!!

----------


## Neal

Oh man I just woke up.

----------


## abuja

Meep. Enough said.

----------


## Neal

Meep? I'm watching the football game.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am up very early this morning!

----------


## Neal

Doesn't matter.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  I won't be home later tonight so you will be winning then!  I am going over to a friend's house to hang out.  Good Luck!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not so fast my young friends I win. And I'm up at 5:00am every morning just not on line. Smile everyone the world is watching :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Good Morning Tonkatoyman!  How are you this fine day?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Too much to do and not enough time to do it, so I will be in and out today. How about you. How is the schooling going

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I will be going to a friend's house tonight so I won't be on my computer at all tonight.  I haven't started the schooling yet.  That will happen in October or November.  Thank you for asking though.  I will also be working at that time so my plate is going to be very full!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Everyones gone and I'm in for the win LOL. Wake up Neal, your behind. :Wink:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Neal is finally awake!  Good morning Neal!  How are you today?

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Neal is finally awake!  Good morning Neal!  How are you today?


He'll be here in a minute. Got to get coffee and wipe sleep from eyes, yawn etc. then we will hear from him I'm sure.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I already had my coffee this morning!  Got up, took my shower, took care of a few things, etc., etc, etc.

----------


## Neal

I'm good, I took a nap with my new puppy.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Awwwww!  What kind of dog is it Neal?

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Awwwww!  What kind of dog is it Neal?


yea what did you get.

----------


## Neal

American Pitbull.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Way cool Neal!  They are awesome dogs!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yes they are great animals.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I just wanted to wish Neal and Tonkatoyman a good evening.  I won't be home the rest of the evening so now you can both battle it out for the win!

----------


## Neal

Yep, I think he's spoiled though.

----------


## dc4teg

well i offically dislike this thread but to humor myself i will drop in for a win!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Sorry, you don't win, dc1!

----------


## abuja

Enough said.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I wonder where Neal and Tonkatoyman are today?

----------


## abuja

Voila.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I..............................................WIN!

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

UHHH, sorry no you don't!

----------


## Simpson Balls

Mhm.... I do!

Daniel

----------


## dr del

Nah.  :Razz:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Keep on trying kid!!!!! I have all day and night to do this!  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Simpson Balls

So do I!

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well cool then we can battle this out all day and night!

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Well cool then we can battle this out all day and night!


Okay, It's on! Oh and I forgot I win! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Sorry, try again!  :Wink:

----------


## dc4teg

dropping in for a win  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Keep trying dc1!

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Keep trying dc1!


You keep trying to!

Daniel

----------


## abuja

Swoosh! That's the sound of my invisibility cloak as I drop in for the win.

----------


## Simpson Balls

I win again!

Daniel

----------


## abuja

Dun dun dun!

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Dun dun dun!


Dun dun dun dun dun dun dun!

Daniel

----------


## dc4teg

oh well i win again  :Smile:

----------


## abuja

> oh well i win again


Uh uh!

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Uh uh!


Uh uh uh uh uh uh uh!

Daniel

----------


## dc4teg

> Uh uh uh uh uh uh uh!
> 
> Daniel


uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh uh 

ya i do!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

You think you have won!

----------


## ItsMichael805

i win  :Smile:

----------


## Simpson Balls

I win!

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Not! Not! Not!

----------


## abuja

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Keep trying!

----------


## abuja

Never giving up.

----------


## dc4teg

guess what sam, your a looser  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Gee, I wonder what the winner gets?

----------


## Simpson Balls

Umm I win!

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Ummm, no you don't!

----------


## dc4teg

> Umm I win!
> 
> Daniel


no you just lied!  :Surprised: 
but i take the prize  :Smile:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Keep trying dc1!

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Keep trying dc1!


You can also keep trying to!

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Believe me kid, I will!

----------


## abuja

Wrong-o.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, I am done here for the night!  Good Luck abuja with being the last one to post!

----------


## mainbutter

so i must be winning

----------


## matt71915

no, cuz im winning

----------


## Simpson Balls

I WIN!

Daniel

----------


## Neal

Yep, I win and i'm off to bed for the saints party in a few hours.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Hi Neal,
How are you this fine day?

----------


## tonkatoyman

I'm back!!!!!! I Win :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Welcome back tonkatoyman!  How are you?  I was wondering when you would be back!

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Welcome back tonkatoyman!  How are you?  I was wondering when you would be back!


I have dial-up at the house so I do not use it. I am just fine, thanks

----------


## ballpythonluvr

It's good to see you again.  I am just counting down the days unitl I can start working!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Where are you going to work. Or is this school

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am going to work in a nursing home.  I don't start school unitl October.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I can't believe it. I am up to my eyes in work right now and still I have to step in for the win. Man am I nut's or what

----------


## ballpythonluvr

LOL!  Up to your eyes in work?  I can't wait until I go back to work!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Came up for air from all the work just in time to post. :Very Happy:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Good to see you!  I have to clean my BP's enclosure today.  Hope to see you again soon!

----------


## tonkatoyman

roll your sleeves up and mind the doo  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## matt71915

Have fun cleaning snake cages  :Smile:

----------


## filly77

Did I win?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

No but you were awfully close.  :Good Job:

----------


## Simpson Balls

> No but you were awfully close.


Oh but I won right?

Daniel

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, I cleaned the snake's enclosure last night and he decided that he was going to leave me a surprise this morning!

----------


## dr del

Heh,

One of my corn snakes once managed to ..er..."dirty" her tank 4 times in the space of an hour as I was rushing about trying to make an appointment.

I would change the newspaper, turn around... and there would be this wierd noise.  :Taz: 

As a reward for her herculean production she got to sit in the fouth one for three hours until I got back from the interview.  :Rage: 

To thank me for it she smeared it all over the place.  :Taz: 

Anyone wanna buy a corn snake?  :Cool:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## tonkatoyman

Man where did every one come from all of a sudden. I thought I could sneek a win in but wow

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I just love cleaning up surprises from my snake, Not!  It seems like they like to make you clean up after them right after you have just got done cleaning!

----------


## Neal

I'm back.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Welome back Neal!  How are ya?

----------


## pavlovk1025

No way in hell I am reading every post.

----------


## dr del

Now that's just lazy.  :Wag of the finger: 

However let me summarize - some people thought they had won but it turned out I had instead.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## pavlovk1025

Load of crap. I win.

----------


## Simpson Balls

> Load of crap. I win.


Are you sure about that? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Maybe you want to double check that! :Very Happy: 

Daniel

----------


## pavlovk1025

Pfft i will stop at nothing. I work graveyard shift...so for 40 hrs a week I have nothing better to do than post here. I  WILL win....

----------


## tonkatoyman

Ah youth and enthusiasim. Unfortunately old age and patience wins every time. :Good Job:

----------


## Neal

Please, I useto own this thread.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Please, I useto own this thread.


The emphasis is on "used to" right?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Lol, oh my, I don't want to read through half a thousand posts so I'll just ask. Have we reached a conclusion as to what I'm going to win?  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

There is no prize for second place

----------


## SlitherinSisters

LOL! Oh dear, well then I'll have to keep trying then!

----------


## tonkatoyman

> LOL! Oh dear, well then I'll have to keep trying then!


I'm a very patient man. I win Now some one lock the thread quick!!!! oh well maybe next time.  :sploosh:

----------


## Neal

It's because I haven't posted in a few days.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> It's because I haven't posted in a few days.


Where have you been Neal. Working strange hours???

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Yes Neal, where have you been?

----------


## tonkatoyman

"Elvis" (Neal) has left the building. :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Nah, just kind of busy with some other stuff. Preparing one of my cars to go for bracket racing and such in a few weeks.

----------


## matt71915

that sounds like fun, let us know how you do

----------


## Neal

I'll place top 3 to top of my class like always.

----------


## Nate

win....hardcore  :Cool:

----------


## pavlovk1025

Nope, not yet.

----------


## anatess

I can't believe this thread is still going....

i win.

----------


## Neal

It will go for a long time.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I say the millionth post wins!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Don't hope so.

----------


## Neal

Everybody wants to try to win when i'm not here, but when i'm here nobody posts, what's up with that?

----------


## dc4teg

> Everybody wants to try to win when i'm not here, but when i'm here nobody posts, what's up with that?


its because your a natural loser!

btw i win!

----------


## Neal

Aha, you wish. I think it's because everybody knows they won't win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Neal you are the intimidator but i'm too old to be intimidated. I win

----------


## SlitherinSisters

With a name like Neal all we can think about is the guy from Santa Clause (the movie) with the crazy sweaters. We can't let someone like that win!  :ROFL:

----------


## Neal

Don't even get me started Isis. lol

----------


## tonkatoyman

Hey Neal we are posting while you are here. Long day at work?

----------


## Neal

I haven't been to work yet, not till tonight. I work 10pm-6am.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Are you always on nights?

----------


## Neal

Yep, i'm off Wednesday & Thursday night.

----------


## tonkatoyman

thats a tough schedule. Everyone else is off weekends while you work. :Taz:

----------


## Neal

I like it though, it's pretty peaceful. Matter of fact I need to go to the library to check out some books, I need something to read.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good Idea. What venue of reading do you like?

----------


## Neal

Fantasy, or anything about nature, some about war. History, Science... Stuff like that.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Sorry I thought I might suggest an old one to try but fantacy nature history etc.. I don't read much. Unless you want someting really old that would be "Josephus" The autor not the book.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I'm a picky reader, but I will check anything out. The only thing is that if the book doesn't get my attention within the first few pages, I will never be able to finish it. Same way with a movie within the first 10 minutes.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Then Josephus would have you snoring. He wrote in ancient Jerusalem about the history of the Jewish people during the Roman occupation.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Yea I don't think I would be able to read that.

----------


## tonkatoyman

LOL I know what you mean. I use the book as a door stop. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Neal

LOL, I think reading keeps me out of trouble with nothing to do at night.

----------


## tonkatoyman

LOL I love reading as it broadens my mind. It makes me think, and it educates me to other things.

----------


## Neal

Same here, well anways i'm going to run to the library right fast, i'll be back shortly and we can continue to see who will win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Bye I win.

----------


## Neal

Ok, see you in a few, I win again.

----------


## tonkatoyman

You sneeky... thought you would catch me napping and come back welllll I win

----------


## Neal

Haha, I'm back now.

----------


## tonkatoyman

So what are you reading tonight?? War and Peace, or "The Rise and Fall of the Roman Empire"  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

No. It's a book called rulers of the darkness. It is about magic and dragons and stuff.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Oh Well. "Buy them books and send them to school and all they do is chew the covers off. LOL"

----------


## Neal

I just need something to read, otherwise I dread the whole night, and it feels like it never ends.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I agree. Time passes faster when the mind is occupied with something that stimulated the grey matter.

----------


## Neal

Hopefully the books aren't boring.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Well almost time to leave and go play with the horses and cows. See ya tommorrow. Hope the books are good reads.

----------


## Neal

I will let you know, 2 of them are really thick. I will be off here shortly myself.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Don't even get me started Isis. lol


But really, do you have one of those sweaters?

 :sploosh:

----------


## abuja

I win.

----------


## Neal

> But really, do you have one of those sweaters?


Sweater? I don't even think I own a sweater. Jackets only, so what on earth are you talking about?

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Sweater? I don't even think I own a sweater. Jackets only, so what on earth are you talking about?


Neal on The Santa Clause always wore these wacky sweaters that look like an elf barfed on them or something. :Rolleyes2:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Oh. I never seen that movie.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Tim Allen is hillarious in it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I know the movie you're talking about now, never seen it though.

----------


## tonkatoyman

It is one of the few movies that had at least one good sequile to it. Its also a good kids movie at Christmas.

----------


## Neal

LOL. You like football?

----------


## tonkatoyman

> LOL. You like football?


Never really got to heavy into it. I enjoy a good college or high school game more than the pro's

----------


## Neal

I like college, I like pro fantasy football though. College is more from the heart.

----------


## tonkatoyman

You are right most of the players know this is it for them so they play with more heart. It's like watching a good kids baseball game. All heart and love of the game.

----------


## Neal

I find baseball a bit boring though, anyways I have to run to WD to pickup some easy mac cheese, so I have some food for work and such. I love that instant stuff.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I find baseball a bit boring though, anyways I have to run to WD to pickup some easy mac cheese, so I have some food for work and such. I love that instant stuff.


Look in the grocery store for "Completes" it is a whole meal in one microwave container, no refrigeration needed. It comes in all kinds of varieties too

----------


## Neal

I will have to check it out, I don't know how to cook so I eat instant food & fast food everyday.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Completes are better than a tv dinner and cheaper. They com in salsberry steak, chicken with potatoes, chicken and dumplings. I use them some for lunches. Even roast beef, steak tips etc...

----------


## Neal

I didn't see any, I will check walmart next time I go.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Well, I am getting ready to move into a new apartment this weekend.  I hate moving!  It is going to take forever to move all our stuff!

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I didn't see any, I will check walmart next time I go.


Look for it on the same isle as the tuna, ramen noodles etc. Or it may be same isle as the chile in the can etc. By the way I mispelled it. It is "Compl*eats*" with the word eats in the name.

----------


## matt71915

I've had those, they arent bad but they get real old after a little while.  I still love the instant ramen, just pour in hot water and your good

----------


## Neal

Easy mac is the best + it doesn't get old.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Easy mac is the best + it doesn't get old.


Neather does winning I win

----------


## Neal

Not really.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Winning is not for losers :Razz:

----------


## O_SO_ICY_Z

Winners win at all cost

----------


## Neal

Not all the time.

----------


## pavlovk1025

I told you guys I was going to win...

----------


## tonkatoyman

Losing is for quitters, and I never quit. I win!

----------


## Neal

> I told you guys I was going to win...


LOL, you're rarely here so you would be the last to win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

> LOL, you're rarely here so you would be the last to win.


Now thats funny right there that is!!! :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Neal

> Now thats funny right there that is!!!


So is you thinking you would win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

The only way you will win is to out live me. Oh Oh I'm older. Rats. I win

----------


## Neal

You're older but I live a much more dangerous life style.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Wow so there is hope.  :Very Happy:  Did you understand my PM? And did it answer your question

----------


## Neal

Yea, but those are still a little pricey, so black pastel it is.

----------


## tonkatoyman

The way prices are falling you may not have to wait long.  :Taz:

----------

matt71915 (09-27-2009)

----------


## pavlovk1025

I dont have to be here often to take home the W. You guys keep posting, and then Ill come back later to win again. w00t strategy.

----------


## tonkatoyman

:Surprised:  I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Then I come back along.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I'm like a bad penny, I just keep turning up. :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

You are like one.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I know I can't seem to make a dollar out of 99 cents for nuthin :Surprised:

----------


## Neal

Probably never will either, lol.

----------


## matt71915

i still think that ill win this

----------


## Neal

Yep, for a while.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

What exactly are we winning here... Biggest post whore of BP.net?

PS can I win now?

----------


## Soterios

What if we break the internet?

----------


## lord jackel

I think I can I think I can...win this that is  :Razz:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> What if we break the internet?


It can't be broken... its a series of tubes.....  :sploosh:

----------


## Samuel

> It can't be broken... its a series of tubes.....


* grabs keys to dump truck *

----------


## scarface2jz

i guess ill take a quick win !!!!!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> i guess ill take a quick win !!!!!


Not so quick.....

----------


## matt71915

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

:Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

YouTube - Family Guy- Peanut Butter Jelly Time

----------


## Neal

All the randos pop in, and they won't win. Don't they understand? lol

----------


## tonkatoyman

Was sick but now Im back I win

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> All the randos pop in, and they won't win. Don't they understand? lol


Randos? Ill win anyday.  :Razz:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not if I get there first

----------


## Neal

I'm active one week, then I disappear the next.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Nothing beats a good win first thing in the morning.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Man you were winning for a long time there! Good thing I got here when I did.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Man you were winning for a long time there! Good thing I got here when I did.


You may have got here first, but I will be here last.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Blu Mongoose

Not likely! :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Not unlikely!


I know, right?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Back from lunch, feeling full and a free win. Ain't life great.

----------


## Neal

I win, and i'm out for the day, later.

----------


## tonkatoyman

If he had just waited a few more minutes I would have been gone as well but I win untill .....

----------


## matt71915

until.... i come in here to start winning again

----------


## tonkatoyman

I know you have more important things to do than hang around this ennndddlesss sight and post monotinous replys just to win the silly contest. I win

----------


## Turbo Serpent

The fresh smell of victory in the morning. So Refreshing.

----------


## tonkatoyman

An early lunch after a sweet victory is better. :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Heh heh heh,




> I know you have more important things to do than hang around this ennndddlesss sight and post monotinous replys just to win the silly contest. I win


You'd think so but sadly not.  :Embarassed: 

But to relieve the monotony let's see who knows the origin and explanation for the following *factualy accurate* statement;

6 x 9 = 42


dr del

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Heh heh heh,
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think so but sadly not. 
> 
> But to relieve the monotony let's see who knows the origin and explanation for the following *factualy accurate* statement;
> 
> 6 x 9 = 42
> ...


I have no idea because that is 12 less than the actual result....  :Confused: 

PS I win

----------


## dr del

**shakes head sadly**




> I have no idea because that is 12 less than the actual result.... 
> 
> PS I win


Epic fail #1

And nah the winnah is is the green corner.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## tonkatoyman

Sorry Doc but I'm going to have to spoil your fun. I win

----------


## Neal

I win for a very short time, i'm off to the local bar, because girls gone wild will be filming there. Doors open at 9. I want to make sure i'm there early.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good afternoon, I win

----------


## STORMS

> Good afternoon, I win


Ametuers... just sayin  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tonkatoyman

Nah just persistant :Very Happy:

----------


## STORMS

> Nah just persistant


You too??

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yup, like a python after a rat. :Very Happy:

----------


## abuja

I think I'll pop on this thread again.

----------


## Neal

I'm off and on.

----------


## matt71915

> I'm off and on.


and off again

----------


## Neal

But on for a moment.

----------


## WaRocker

:Dancin' Banana: WINNER :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Heh heh heh,
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think so but sadly not. 
> 
> But to relieve the monotony let's see who knows the origin and explanation for the following *factualy accurate* statement;
> 
> 6 x 9 = 42
> ...


Can this Winner get an answer?

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yes the answer is "I win"

----------


## Nate

I can't believe we still don't have a winner.

Oh - look at that  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

You started this mess but I will finish it. :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Heh,




> Can this Winner get an answer?


It's from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.

Six times nine *does* equal forty-two...... in base 13.  :Very Happy: 


del

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good one doc. But I still win.

----------


## Neal

Not too much.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Oh Yeah,

----------


## Neal

Nope. Especially once I start being more active.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I love a nice win before bed.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Or one in the morning.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Better late than never.

----------


## Neal

Maybe a little late.

----------


## tonkatoyman

All good things must come to an end. Including your reign as winner. I win :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

New winner  :Very Happy:   :Good Job:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not for long  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Thanks.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Your welcome.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

De Nada.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

What ever

----------


## Neal

Whatever you say too.

----------


## dr del

Gord bless this thread and all who fail in her.

<========= Winnah by the way.


dr del

----------


## Neal

Not anymore.

----------


## dr del

Woohoo,

Patience pays off - page 600 baybeeeeeee!!!!!

new pagimitosis rules!


dr del

----------


## Turbo Serpent

You may have 600, but I will have 601.  :Razz:

----------


## Neal

Almost 601.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not quite but close.

----------


## Neal

Not really, a few more posts.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

A few more till I can claim my prize.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Nope, I will claim it right about now.

----------


## tonkatoyman

No you missed

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not this one either

----------


## tonkatoyman

This one won't do it either but it is #6000 woohoo!!!!! I win

----------


## Turbo Serpent

601 is mine.  :Razz:

----------


## tonkatoyman

There is always 700 "coming soon".

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> There is always 700 "coming soon".


True... but 701 will beat 700 senseless.

----------


## mainbutter

..z.z.z.z...z..z.z.z.

0.1.1.2.3.4..1.1.1

b

----------


## Neal

LOL, that is bad.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I win!  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Neal

Not really.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

My turn.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

For a bit.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Your winning streak was far too long Neal, it's time for a change.

----------


## dr del

[declaim mode on]

Is this a new page I see before me?

[declaim mode off]

----------


## SlitherinSisters

:Pink Elephant:  

It looks like it!!!

----------


## Neal

No you don't.

----------


## tonkatoyman

O.K. I win so you all can stop now. :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

Not yet, I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## matt71915

winner  :Smile:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

^^^^^ Weiner.

<<<<< Winner.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I LOOSE!

ha. bet im the first to say that!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tonkatoyman

I know this thread is frustrating for some so let me be the one to carry the burden. Then you can go back to doing other things.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I think you are.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> I LOOSE!
> 
> ha. bet im the first to say that!


You might want to see a doctor about your looseness, and probably an english teacher because you lose.

----------


## tonkatoyman

It may be his looseness that caused the loseness

----------


## STORMS

:Party on:

----------


## dr del

Heh,

The real question is how funky is your chicken ( now that we have established the looseness of the goose )?  :Razz: 

Party on dudes!


dr del

----------


## STORMS

> Heh,
> 
> The real question is how funky is your chicken ( now that we have established the looseness of the goose )? 
> 
> Party on dudes!
> 
> 
> dr del


Mmmm...Chicken  :Long tongue:

----------


## tonkatoyman

My creative juices have temporarily gone off line. The image of Dr. Del doing the funky chicken just made my mind reboot so i'll just say "I win"

----------


## STORMS

> My creative juices have temporarily gone off line. The image of Dr. Del doing the funky chicken just made my mind reboot so i'll just say "I win"


Just cuz you say it doesn't make it true... just sayin.

Oh, BTW I WIN =)

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Just cuz you say it doesn't make it true... just sayin.
> 
> Oh, BTW I WIN =)


Not for long :Surprised:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Not for long


I know, because I do.  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Had to post before we go off line for upgrades

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Too bad my upgrade is a win.

----------


## mainbutter

/-\
 II
 II
 II

no longer winning

----------


## Neal

Or you for that matter.

----------


## tonkatoyman

first this morning.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I win.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I win next

----------


## SlitherinSisters

"What's this game called?"

I WIN!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> "What's this game called?"
> 
> I WIN!


Nope. I WIN!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I told you it's called I win!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not for long I win

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I win and get a new page!!!

 :Pink Elephant: 

Edit: Darn I thought I'd get a new page  :Sad:

----------


## tonkatoyman

You did get a new page but I stole it. I win

----------


## Neal

I'm back now.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Did you get the wolf???

----------


## Neal

Of course.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good. Saw the picks. great looking animal.

----------


## Neal

Thanks.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Your most welcome.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

The drive killed me about.

----------


## tonkatoyman

16 is a long drive. I've done 15 to North Carolina which is tough. 16 would be worse.

----------


## Neal

That was one way too, it was a little over 30 round trip.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not all at one time i hope. Didn't you sleep at all? :Surprised:

----------


## Neal

Yea me and a friend rotated. I drove a total of about 20 hours, 10 for him.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Wow I could just see you like this  :Surprised:  trying to stay awake for 30 hours.  :ROFL:

----------


## Neal

I even got a speeding ticket, lol.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I can see it now. But officer I didn't know I was doing 80 in a 70, that must have been when i dozed off.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Nope, the ticket was 90 in a 80. Stupid Kimble County.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Where is the limit 80. WOW

----------


## Neal

I enjoyed the new speed. Just the ticket sucked.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I enjoyed the new speed. Just the ticket sucked.


Oh no!!! Too bad you aren't female! I've been pulled over 4 times and I still haven't even gotten a written warning! Thank heavens! I would have gotten my license taken twice already. My boyfriend is terribly annoyed by that fact and he says it's only because of my "assets" lol.

----------


## Neal

> Oh no!!! Too bad you aren't female! I've been pulled over 4 times and I still haven't even gotten a written warning! Thank heavens! I would have gotten my license taken twice already. My boyfriend is terribly annoyed by that fact and he says it's only because of my "assets" lol.


LOL, you must show them, or wear something with a lot of clevage. My girl useto wear stuff like that so she would never get a ticket. I'll get out of it because i'm going to call the DA's office and once I talk to them it'll either get reduced and i'll have to pay court costs or they will throw it out the window.

----------


## tonkatoyman

WOW Neal made it 24 hours, until now anyway.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Well now its my turn sucka.

----------


## abuja

Muahahahahahaha...

----------


## Neal

Ok then.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Waiting on an Ovulation already this season win!

----------


## dr del

Heh,

Now waiting on one I _may_  ( found follicles don't yer know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )be getting from last season - so I am officially so far behind I'm light years  in front.

Thus I claim  the uber win.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## matt71915

now i claim the uber win  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Only until i show up

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Heh,
> 
> Now waiting on one I _may_  ( found follicles don't yer know  )be getting from last season - so I am officially so far behind I'm light years  in front.
> 
> Thus I claim  the uber win. 
> 
> 
> dr del


Glad to know I'm not the only one.

I am the leader of the uber win.

----------


## matt71915

you'll just have to hand the uber win title back over here though

----------


## tonkatoyman

My turn.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Gosh, I thought I won already

----------


## Neal

Haven't posted here in a few days.

----------


## tonkatoyman

I have. :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

Late night win.

----------


## dr del

Early morning win.  :Razz: 

GNT timezone + insomnia for the win.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## 771subliminal

> Early morning win. 
> 
> GNT timezone + insomnia for the win.   
> 
> 
> dr del


looks like you stayed up for noting, I WIN

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> LOL, you must show them, or wear something with a lot of clevage. My girl useto wear stuff like that so she would never get a ticket. I'll get out of it because i'm going to call the DA's office and once I talk to them it'll either get reduced and i'll have to pay court costs or they will throw it out the window.


Lol boys are easily distracted with a little cleavage, it's nice! But as soon as I get pulled over by a female officer I'm in trouble! 

I hope you get out of it! I was sitting in the court room waiting for a case that I was in (I was nark-bars selling to minors, hey it was job  :Very Happy:  ) and there was a girl that came in for a $35 ticket and she walked out of there with a $250 bill PLUS the $35 ticket! YIKES!

----------


## hoax

Hey suckers!!!!

Doing a little snoopin'

So whats crack-a-lackin?

Mike

----------


## waltah!

Wassup Mike! Glad to see you showing your face around here.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Walt welcome back from vaca... glad you had fun there because i will spoil it here. I win. LOL

----------

_waltah!_ (10-26-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I win  :Grabbed:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Not for long  :Very Happy:

----------


## abuja

I win. :Fest2:  :Fork:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Isn't there a rule against underage winning. I win :Very Happy:

----------


## abuja

Oh snap!!!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yeah, Snap.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

I'll enjoy the win for a bit.

----------


## Nate

YouTube - Austin Powers Goldmember Mole

----------


## Boanerges

I am going to sneak in here for the win for a minute  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

It was my B-day this weekend so this is my present to me. I win

----------


## Boanerges

> It was my B-day this weekend so this is my present to me. I win


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*  :Dancin' Banana:  I hope it was a good one!!! Probably was good up until now that I stole your present  :Razz:  Sorry!!!!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good b-day. And you know mom always taught me to share my presents. :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (11-02-2009)

----------


## Boanerges

Your Birthday win is over  :Wink:

----------


## Neal

Morning win.

----------


## dr del

Evening, waiting for my pudding to set, win.

Sugar rush on the horizon cap'n.


dr del

----------


## bad-one

Rawr :p

----------


## ItsMichael805

I win!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Wow my B'day win was seven days long Thanks guys. :Very Happy:

----------


## bad-one

Too bad I'm winning now  :Wink:

----------


## Nate

My win = your fail.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Love the teeth Nate are those the ones the Gov provided under the new health care  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  I win

----------


## bad-one

*pokes head into room* hey I'm back!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Shoves intruder out and shuts door. I win :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

Tuesday lunch time win  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Tuesday quit time win  :Very Happy:

----------


## bad-one

me--> :Explosion:   <--tonkatoyman  
 (jk)

-I'm so bad  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

And yet you still didn't win.  :Razz: 

Wishing littleindiangirl a happy birthday win.  :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## bad-one

Awww, happy b-day littleindiangirl! And thanks for the win  :Wink:

----------


## tonkatoyman

> me-->  <--tonkatoyman  
>  (jk)
> 
> -I'm so bad


That was great LOL but I still win :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Boanerges

Now I win  :Salute:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Now I win


Oh so briefly

----------


## Elise.m

Omg 612 pages!

----------


## bad-one

Peek a boo!  :Razz:

----------


## tonkatoyman

:Surprised:  :Very Happy:  I win

----------


## Boanerges

> Oh so briefly


LOL - Yeah it was only a minute  :ROFL:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Last Time...I win

----------


## bad-one

Well then it's a shame I'm winning now...

----------


## Boanerges

> Last Time...I win


Your not playing any more? Well that makes it eaiser for me to win then  :Good Job:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Your not playing any more? Well that makes it eaiser for me to win then


Sure if I hadn't already gotten there

----------


## bad-one

And yet I keep posting?!

----------


## Boanerges

I'm here for a Saturday morning win  :Salute:

----------


## dc4teg

Win for me  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

It's been a long time since I posted here.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Me too, but I'm baaccckkkk. LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## singingtothewheat

What do I win? :Smile:

----------


## twistedtails

> What do I win?


Nothing. I win!

----------


## Neal

Negative.

----------


## Vypyrz

WooHoo, A win on Saturday night... Time to go celebrate... :Carouse:

----------


## abuja

And then the secret winning ninja attacked and stole your celebratory beer...

----------


## Neal

I wouldn't refer to yourself as a ninja.

----------


## reptidude1

im wining now  :Razz:

----------


## cardell75

> im wining now


Not so FAST      :Dancin' Banana:   Got it, I win!!!! :Razz:

----------


## dc4teg

> Not so FAST       Got it, I win!!!!


haha now your losing!

----------


## dr del

Winnah!!!!!!  :Rage:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I nearly forgot about this contest!

I win!  :Grandma:

----------


## dc4teg

> I nearly forgot about this contest!
> 
> I win!


I almost forgot that I just won!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Hang on a minute......... I WIN!!!!!!

So what do we win anyway??? LOL

----------


## tonkatoyman

The love and adoration of all the rest of us. I win!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## WaRocker

Oh man its been a long long long time.. But now I claim my prize.. I Win :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dc4teg

> Oh man its been a long long long time.. But now I claim my prize.. I Win


sorry to disapoint you, but you fail lol  :Razz: 

mabey you shouldnt be so much of a loser... jk jk jk

anywho, may the best man win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> anywho, may the best man win


I am just that man.... THE BEST MAN.

I WIN!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dc4teg

> I am just that man.... THE BEST MAN.
> 
> I WIN!


turbo and serpent, two of my favorite words, especially turbo  :Very Happy: 

any who what u rollin in thats boosted? :Cool:  

just messing did that distract you from notice im winning agin????  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> turbo and serpent, two of my favorite words, especially turbo 
> 
> any who what u rollin in thats boosted? 
> 
> just messing did that distract you from notice im winning agin????


I used to have a Turbo Passat Wagon (21 psi at full boost) and my wife drives a GTI (11 psi at full boost)

Oh and I still win.

----------


## WaRocker

Ummm hey while u 2 argue or what ever you 2 do I will take my win back!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Yoinks. Not before I steal it away.

----------


## WaRocker

Huh did you say sum ting?? :Very Happy:

----------


## dc4teg

> I used to have a Turbo Passat Wagon (21 psi at full boost) and my wife drives a GTI (11 psi at full boost)
> 
> Oh and I still win.




Nice in a couple months i plan to be rollin in a boosted integra  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


ow btw, german engineering did not keep your win for you cuz i stoled it  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Samuel

<-- winnar.  ^
__________|
__________|  LOSER!

----------


## dr del

<---- Winrar  :Trophy:  ............... *↑*
......................................| 
-------------------- Zipit! -┘

----------


## WaRocker

:Salute:  Bless you all for the win  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

All your bases are belonging to ME!!!!

Mike

----------


## Samuel

/samuel steals back his base

FTW!

----------


## WaRocker

yUP ME 2.. Your not gettin my 2 basses.. Nor the peddles or the cabinets..

----------


## tonkatoyman

one more time just for fun. Winner Winner Chicken Dinner :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

:Surprised:  Who's there...

Mike

Mike, who?

Mike The Winner

Mike

----------


## RockyTop

I haven't won a thing in my life until now!

thanks!  :Taz:

----------


## hoax

> I haven't won a thing in my life until now!
> 
> thanks!


Hmmmm looks like another loser

Mike

----------


## WaRocker

Nope I think I may take it back..

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I took it before you could.  :Razz:

----------


## WaRocker

I'll take it back.

Modern war 2 player? cod?

----------


## RockyTop

> Hmmmm looks like another loser
> 
> Mike


Thank god you weren't talking about me!v :Good Job:

----------


## Samuel

Um .. Yeah, I just won this shiz.  *holds out hand* AWARD PLEASE!  

Also, The child ... mentioned ..  a check.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> I'll take it back.
> 
> Modern war 2 player? cod?


I destroy all at MW2.

Just like now, I WIN!

----------


## WaRocker

> I destroy all at MW2.
> 
> Just like now, I WIN!


Well look for me in there if ya still play. Warocker is on about every night..
 :Very Happy: 
win

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I was PM'ed by one of the moderators,
i was told that I WIN, and anyone who feels the need post after me will receive infractions.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

My infraction reads:

You are filled with WIN!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner

----------


## j_h_smith

I win and I can prove it.  All I have to say is if you win, I win too.

So, if you win, I win too.

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
Jim Smith

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> My infraction reads:
> 
> You are filled with WIN!


I dont wanna know what your filled with!  :ROFL: 

FTW!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I have one girl going into shed (hoping its either pre ovy or pre lay).

So I win!

----------


## WaRocker

Zoinks I win  :Rolleyes2:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Boanerges

Guess I will be the winner for today  :Good Job:

----------


## WaRocker

> Guess I will be the winner for today


Unless your not and I take it from you and run away like a lil school girl :Weirdface:

----------


## Boanerges

> Unless your not and I take it from you and run away like a lil school girl


Dag gone it!!! You snuck in here when I wasn't looking  :Razz:

----------


## RockyTop

> Dag gone it!!! You snuck in here when I wasn't looking



In for the win, like a ninja....

----------


## WaRocker

There can only be one :Wag of the finger: 
Its ME :Very Happy:

----------


## Elise.m

Will this ever lock up?

 :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

Go ahead and lock it now.

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

> will this ever lock up?
> 
> :d


nope:d

----------


## WaRocker

Only after my post :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Only after my post


okay

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Glad we have all come to the conclusion that I win.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Glad we have all come to the conclusion that I win.


But remember, coming in second place makes you a first place loser. :ROFL:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> But remember, coming in second place makes you a first place loser.


I'm glad you understand your role in all of this.  :Good Job:

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## Turbo Serpent

I could've swore I was the funniest person I know....

----------


## j_h_smith

> I could've swore I was the funniest person I know....

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> 


I don't care how many people find my ramblings amusing because in the end he who laughs last wins.

----------


## j_h_smith

> I don't care how many people find my ramblings amusing because in the end he who laughs last wins.


Well then, I've got to be the winner.  For whenever anyone looks at me, the tend to laugh, so that must mean I win!

 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 
Jim Smith

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> Well then, I've got to be the winner.  For whenever anyone looks at me, the tend to laugh, so that must mean I win!
> 
> 
> Jim Smith


No sympathy wins..... sorry funny looking.

----------


## WaRocker

oops, did I just win that??  :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Nope, I did.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Nope, I did.


Wrong again!  I win.

----------


## WaRocker

nope its back to me :Very Happy:

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Wait... its back to you?
OH HEY LOOK! I WON. :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

Oh wait...the judges say it's a photo finish.  

The judges have reported and their decision is final.

Jim Smith wins!!!!!!

----------


## dr del

Heeeeeeyyy!

Who's been getting all these grubby fingerprints on my win?  :Mad: 


dr del

----------


## j_h_smith

> Heeeeeeyyy!
> 
> Who's been getting all these grubby fingerprints on my win? 
> 
> 
> dr del


Your win?  How can it be your win?  You don't have the CITES paperwork ready to get the win to your home.  Because you are in default, I win.

Jim Smith

----------


## dr del

Cites?

I... um....drat....I'm waiting for it to come in the post.  :Razz: 

But post 6201 is mine Mine I tell you MWAHH HA HA HAAAAA...ahem.


dr del

Ps.

RIP Corey Haim  :Sad:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

My win just arrived. Too bad for you guys.

----------


## j_h_smith

Okay, here's your win coming to you, catch!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Anyone know where i can find a big bag o' win?


OH! THERE IT IS. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## j_h_smith

Wait a minute, I think I hear something...... ...... ....... ...... ....... ....... ....... ....... ....... ........ ....... ...... ....... ...... ........... ......... ......... ......... .......... ....... ......... ........Jim Smith WINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## j_h_smith

See I told you I Win.

----------

_hoax_ (03-11-2010),_WaRocker_ (03-10-2010)

----------


## WaRocker

Go see a vet...
they will tell you I win :Good Job:

----------


## j_h_smith

Look, I have proof.  It has been reported by a newspaperthat I'm the winner.  I don't know how an old soldier can be more factual.

Jim Smith

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

JUST OUT!

----------

_WaRocker_ (03-10-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

Fraud, Fraud.  The news article states I live in an apartment, but I live in a house.  FRAUD!

Jim Smith

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> Fraud, Fraud.  The news article states I live in an apartment, but I live in a house.  FRAUD!
> 
> Jim Smith


Huh? Fail....


oh yeah

FTW! you dang fraud... aha it doesn't even say apartment..

----------


## Turbo Serpent

It also says you are looser... you might wanna get that checked out. Since you are all losers, and Jim is Looser, I WIN!

----------


## j_h_smith

As in the photo, I'm number 1 and you're number 2.

----------


## dr del

That's funny,

I don't even remember posing for that one.  :Weirdface: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

> Your win?  How can it be your win?  You don't have the CITES paperwork ready to get the win to your home.  Because you are in default, I win.
> 
> Jim Smith


How do we really know the Scottish don't hold the win?

Mike

----------


## hoax

> See I told you I Win.


This may be the sweetest win of this thread, and I have seen many, do we have some sort of award (not to be confused with a "win") for this guy? 

Although I must admit I don't buy the name Jim Smith...

Mike

----------


## dr del

Heh heh,




> How do we really know the Scottish don't hold the win?
> 
> Mike


I think it's the lack of teethmarks and stretching in it.  :Very Happy: 

Known for their strong grasping muscles the scots on the whole. I mean we invented copper wire by accident while fighting over a penny after all.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Winner declared to be me.

----------


## Aeries

You can win this game...but no one wins it for very long!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> You can win this game...but no one wins it for very long!


I do.

----------


## j_h_smith

> This may be the sweetest win of this thread, and I have seen many, do we have some sort of award (not to be confused with a "win") for this guy? 
> 
> Although I must admit I don't buy the name Jim Smith...
> 
> Mike


Mike, I could tell you my real name, but then I'd have to kill ya.  The CIA is very particular with their operatives using their real name.  Also as a member of S5 Security, we always have 2-3 alternatives.  I also use the name Bob Brown. John Jones, as well as Jim Smithinski when I'm in areas of Europe.

But there is one thing you can be sure of...you can call me anything you want, just don't call me late for dinner!

Jim Smith
Bob Brown
John Jones
Jim Smithinski
Hungry

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

you know whats funny...

6221 loosing posts  :Razz:

----------


## jeffh231979

> you know whats funny...
> 
> 6221 loosing posts


now it is 6222!!!

----------


## j_h_smith

You are getting sleepy.... each time you click on this thread you realize that Jim Smith is the winner and you are not.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

http://aliasbasil.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/loser.jpg

----------


## Warocker's Wife

And the newbie comes in for the WIN!!!!!

----------


## dr del

Nips in for an early morning cup of win.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

dr del didnt mention if he was having his bacon butties for breakfast with his coffee  :Surprised: 

Oh btw.. I win again  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Long time no win. Until now. :Very Happy:

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I love this game.... Because its called I WIN!

----------


## Warocker's Wife

sneaky sneaky  :Weirdface:

----------


## tonkatoyman

I win.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Warocker's Wife

> I win.


nope i do :Salute:

----------


## tonkatoyman

O.K. You win. :Very Happy:

----------


## Reediculous

Everybody sit down .............

----------


## tonkatoyman

I did (sit down) on your win. I win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## dr del

I had a schoolteacher who looked like that.  :Surprised:

----------


## waltah!

> I had a schoolteacher who looked like that.


We can all think about that while I win! :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

Welcome to my web page.

----------


## tonkatoyman

You can win for now but i'll be back in the morning to win

----------


## hoax

Whoa I was reading along and whoa I see a post from ADEE and I freaked out for a second, then I realized I was on page one...

See even stupid people can win.

Mike

----------


## python.princess

*stumbles into the thread rubbing her eyes* 

Where am I?

Oh! On the winner's podium!

----------


## hoax

> *stumbles into the thread rubbing her eyes* 
> 
> Where am I?
> 
> Oh! On the winner's podium!


You better be a little more awake when your strolling down the isle.

Oh and hang on to that bouquet better than you do a win.

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## Seru1

Like the flyers vs the rangers.


I win!

 :Winner:

----------


## hoax

just wanted to stop by for a late win...

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

I WIN!!!

----------

_Danounet_ (04-12-2010)

----------


## Danounet

Now I'm winning!  :sploosh:

----------


## Warocker's Wife

it me it me it me...sukus!!!

----------


## angllady2

I won something??

That's never happened to me before!

Gale

----------


## Warocker's Wife

hey stop that.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seru1

Yes I think I would like to make my win a large for just 69 cents more.



WIN

----------

_hoax_ (04-13-2010)

----------


## hoax

:Ninja:   :Bolt:

----------


## Warocker's Wife

nah..youre just a hoax
I WIN!

----------


## dr del

And after a month the ressurection man cometh.  :Twisted:

----------


## Neal

Wow, been so long since I posted here.

----------


## dc4teg

> Wow, been so long since I posted here.


Ya no kidding

----------


## Neal

> Ya no kidding


Yep, so I'm back now.

----------


## j_h_smith

I keep on telling everyone I'm TOP DOG, so here's a picture to prove it.

I WIN!

----------

_dc4teg_ (05-17-2010)

----------


## tonkatoyman

You may be top dog but i've got the key to the gate. I win. By the way I wondered when you would be back Neal. :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

> You may be top dog but i've got the key to the gate. I win. By the way I wondered when you would be back Neal.


Thanks. I just had a lot of other stuff going on.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Glad to see you alive and still kicking. I win

----------


## Royal Morphz

Never posted in this one yet so here goes. I win lol

----------


## Samuel

^
|
|
|
 pwnt.

----------


## Neal

Yep, alive, kickin & well.

----------


## dc4teg

You may still be alive and kickin, but not winning  :Razz:

----------


## hoax

I win

You lose

Deal with it

Mike

----------


## Neal

I win again.

----------


## David802

:Razz: I win! Times infinity always infinity to the infinityth ahead of everybody in the world!

----------


## tonkatoyman

And then there was me...I win...

----------


## David802

> And then there was me...I win...


Except that I'm here now so you lose and I win. :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

The Morning Paper Can't Be Wrong.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Never believe the liberal media. LOL I win

----------

_hoax_ (05-20-2010)

----------


## David802

I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win

----------


## tonkatoyman

Wow so much effort for so short a win. :Very Happy:

----------


## David802

Nope cause now I can do this... 

I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win

----------


## tonkatoyman

O.K. I can't top that so you win... :Very Happy:

----------


## David802

> O.K. I can't top that so you win...


Why thank you! Now bow to my greatness!!!! All hail the man who can do that at work  :Very Happy: 

I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win I win

----------


## tonkatoyman

Good Job :Good Job:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Samuel

Obvious copy-pasta is obvious.

----------


## David802

LMAO it still took for ever! Did you know this forum has a character limit? I Didn't until today... IE crashed half a dozen times trying to upload my posts lol

Why thank you, don't forget to bring your king lots of food and porn!  :Razz:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Winner and a hot cup of Coffee what a way too start the day

----------


## Neal

I'll take it back now.

----------


## hoax

> Never believe the liberal media. LOL I win


^^^^^^^ best post in here thus far^^^^^^

Still I win. 

Mike

----------


## Neal

You only think you won.

----------


## dr del

Thought is father to the deed.

 :Winner:   :Winner:   :Winner:

----------


## Neal

You would know.

----------


## dr del

:Razz: 

I am neither a father nor deed.

The jury is still out on whether I am capable of thought or not.  :Razz: 

Now get yer grubby mits off my win.  :Razz:   :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## Danounet

:Dancin' Banana:  :Winner:  :Trophy:  :Trophy:  :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## Neal

Whatever, I deserve the win forever.

----------


## David802

And David swoops in with the post and and and and....ITS GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



=P I win!

----------


## Danounet

> 


x2

----------


## Neal

Let my win be.

----------


## David802

> Let my win be.


Never!

----------


## Neal

Well, nobody has heard of you so we won't let you win either.

----------


## hoax

bow before the master of wins.

You may steal my trophy in the night but I shall return on the marrow with my flaming sword of win...

Mike

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Whats this thread about?...


check out this picture  :Smile: 

Threadpics

----------


## tonkatoyman

Wow this old thing still alive. You guys can let it die now. It isn't important any more.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Wow this old thing still alive. You guys can let it die now. It isn't important any more.


I completely agree.  I think someone should close this thread immediately after I post this message.

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

I agree close it rigggghhhttttt NOW!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

If I were a moderator, I'd grant your wishes.

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

I have a Mod in the family. I will buy him lunch and get him to close it right after I post of course.

----------


## dr del

Did someone mention lunch?  :Hungry:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yeah Come on over Derek. I'll feed you. :Good Job:  Just lock the thread before you come. Don't want any unwanted posts  while you are gone.

----------


## dc4teg

what hapened to neal again....

----------


## j_h_smith

Yeah, well he can come over and we can have some chesapeake bay crabs, or how about 2 big crab cakes?  A dozen ears of silver queen corn too.  

Jim Smith

----------


## SDballp

:Very Happy:  yay?

----------


## Boanerges

> Yeah Come on over Derek. I'll feed you. Just lock the thread before you come. Don't want any unwanted posts  while you are gone.


Can I come to dinner too????  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkatoyman

ANY TIME JEFF my home is always open for you!!!

----------

_Boanerges_ (07-07-2010)

----------


## llovelace

Just thought I'd slip in and post  :Smile:

----------


## tonkatoyman

Post? What post I don't see any Post!

----------


## j_h_smith

Here ya go.  For the members that didn't see a post, I thought I'd send a post for all to verify that everything is working.

Jim Smith

----------


## Bpmike1208

yay i win

----------


## j_h_smith

> yay i win


Wrong again.

Jim Smith

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

*snort*

As long as people keep replying, and this keeps going to the top, no one will win  :Wink: 

~ Mac

----------


## Bpmike1208

> Wrong again.
> 
> Jim Smith


DAMN lol i cheat now i win again

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## Seru1

> 


Awww dood that was cool...


What? I win now? Why I never win anything  :Surprised:

----------


## dc4teg

strolling in for a strep throat bordem powered win

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## abuja

> 


Yeah...no. _I_ win.

----------


## dc4teg

all i do is win win win no mater what!!!!!!!!!

----------


## j_h_smith

I'm a little confused.  Every time I say *I win*, everyone else agrees with me and says the same thing, *I win*.  No one is saying that *they win* and I'm not saying *you win*. So I guess since everyone agrees that *I win* there's no reason for anyone to post here any longer.

Jim Smith

----------


## dc4teg

no one is going to fall for your trap  :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

Okay, if you don't believe me, maybe you'll believe it if you see it in the newspaper.

----------


## dc4teg

> Okay, if you don't believe me, maybe you'll believe it if you see it in the newspaper.


do you own the copy right to that  :Very Happy: 






OHHH almost forgot I win  :ROFL:

----------


## j_h_smith

Please read 4 posts above.^^^^

Jim Smith

----------


## reptidude1

Winner  :Razz:

----------


## bad-one

Why is this thread so fun?  :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Why is this thread so fun?


Because I always win!   :Good Job: 

Jim Smith

----------


## bad-one

> Because I always win!  
> 
> Jim Smith


Mmmmmmmhmmmmmmm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## j_h_smith

> Mmmmmmmhmmmmmmm


Is that slang for how you Californicators say "Yes, I completely agree"?
You guys sure have a funny way of talking.  :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## bad-one

> Is that slang for how you Californicators say "Yes, I completely agree"?
> You guys sure have a funny way of talking. 
> 
> Jim Smith


Lol no, it's slang for I knew you were gonna post as soon as I left the thread  :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Lol no, it's slang for I knew you were gonna post as soon as I left the thread


Oh, okay!
Jim Smith

----------


## bad-one

Yeah, you win  :Wink:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Yeah, you win


I'm glad someone sees it the same way I do!

Jim Smith

----------


## bad-one

> I'm glad someone sees it the same way I do!
> 
> Jim Smith



It's just a shame that I keep on posting  :Cool:

----------


## j_h_smith

> It's just a shame that I keep on posting


So true.  You do tend to post alot, but.....

----------


## tonkatoyman

Jim,
You are a genius. You are absolutely correct that no matter who posts here "I Win" is the winner. And since I am the winner game over right?

----------


## j_h_smith

> Jim,
> You are a genius. You are absolutely correct that no matter who posts here "I Win" is the winner. And since I am the winner game over right?



No, no, no.  You don't see it right.  When you say I WIN, that means I WIN, Jim Smith wins.  If I were to say YOU WIN, then you would be the winner.  But since everyone says I WIN, that means I WIN.   :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## Seru1

Well then...


:ahem Best Grimlock voice:


Me Seru1 win!

----------


## j_h_smith

> Well then...
> 
> 
> :ahem Best Grimlock voice:
> 
> 
> Me Seru1 win!


You're getting the idea.  All except the Jim Smith wins part.  

Jim Smith

----------


## dc4teg

I live to win, and win I do

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

How does this work and is there money involved? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## j_h_smith

> How does this work and is there money involved?


Long story short, Jim Smith wins and I get evryone's money.

Jim Smith

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (07-14-2010)

----------


## dc4teg

> Long story short, Jim Smith wins and I get evryone's money.
> 
> Jim Smith


Im the government, I always win!  Mr.  Smith, its time to pay your taxes, you owe 120% of your winnings of the game!   :ROFL:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Im the government, I always win!  Mr.  Smith, its time to pay your taxes, you owe 120% of your winnings of the game!


As soon as I collect my winnings, I'll make sure you get exactly what you deserve.

Jim Smith

----------


## RR - Mackenzie

> As soon as I collect my winnings, I'll make sure you get exactly what you deserve.
> 
> Jim Smith


I have no idea how long this will go on...

But...

Beat you!

 :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

> I have no idea how long this will go on...
> 
> But...
> 
> Beat you!


At least ONE MORE POST!

Jim Smith

----------


## dr del

is this a new page I see before me?

tis more lovely by far than a fart in a jar.

Now unhand my win - you're getting it all grubby.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (07-14-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

> is this a new page I see before me?
> 
> tis more lovely by far than a fart in a jar.
> 
> Now unhand my win - you're getting it all grubby. 
> 
> 
> dr del


I'll take my grubby hands and my win home now, if you don't mind.  

Jim Smith

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> I'll take my grubby hands and my win home now, if you don't mind.  
> 
> Jim Smith


Jim, really dear, you have too much time on your hands...and on my win!

----------


## j_h_smith

> Jim, really dear, you have too much time on your hands...and on my win!



No, I just get no sleep.  I truely only get about 4-5 hours of sleep each day.  Many times, I will only sleep 2 hours through the night, then sleep a few hours when I get home from work.

I've got so much time to work on things with this sleep schedule, I'm up many time at 2 am or not going to sleep until 3 am.

So, with that schedule, there's no way anyone can win but me.  So, I WIN!

Jim Smith

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> No, I just get no sleep.  I truely only get about 4-5 hours of sleep each day.  Many times, I will only sleep 2 hours through the night, then sleep a few hours when I get home from work.
> 
> I've got so much time to work on things with this sleep schedule, I'm up many time at 2 am or not going to sleep until 3 am.
> 
> So, with that schedule, there's no way anyone can win but me.  So, I WIN!
> 
> Jim Smith


...cracking up...i was just about to scream out to you - GO TO BED FOR HEAVEN's SAKE..but I know its hard to sleep, when you lose! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  

I win!!!!

you know I'm only playing because I want to see what happens when Jim loses :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tonkatoyman

> ...cracking up...i was just about to scream out to you - GO TO BED FOR HEAVEN's SAKE..but I know its hard to sleep, when you lose! 
> 
> I win!!!!
> 
> you know I'm only playing because I want to see what happens when Jim loses


Me too Me too.  :Surprised:  Iwin  :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

Please don't hate me because I WIN.

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

My win, My win
Puts Jim's in a spin.  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## j_h_smith

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

bananas

----------


## bad-one

> you know I'm only playing because I want to see what happens when Jim loses


I agree, we should all conspire to defeat Jim  :Rochambeaux:

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (07-16-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

> I agree, we should all conspire to defeat Jim


Never.  You'll never win.  I'm top dog and always will be.

Jim Smith

----------


## bad-one

That photo made me lol  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> That photo made me lol


Jim, you didn't say someone had a camera when you sat on me  :ROFL:  
Now I have to steal the win from under you! :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

Oh no you di..n't girlfriend.....snap!

Jim Smith

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (07-17-2010)

----------


## Neal

Had to revive this one.

----------


## dc4teg

> Had to revive this one.


I saw that you had taken the lead, so I came and stole it back  :Very Happy:

----------


## chris4554

Wow this thread is so long and has gone on for like 3 years. Was it always in the Quarantine Room?

But I win, till someone answers my question I suppose lol

----------


## Neal

I'm going to keep stealing it too.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yeah me too.

----------


## Neal

Nah, you won't.

----------


## tonkatoyman

You may be right this could be my last post on this thread. All that has to happen is no one else post.

----------


## chris4554

Like that would really happen.

----------


## dr del

It could,  :Yes: 

It's not gonna....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But it could.  :Razz:

----------


## j_h_smith

Ummm........remember me?

Jim Smith

----------


## Animals As Leaders

AHHHH I WIN!!

You all lose!  HAHAHAHA!!

----------


## j_h_smith

> AHHHH I WIN!!
> 
> You all lose!  HAHAHAHA!!


Thank you very much for confirming that I WIN.

Jim Smith

----------


## Neal

Why is everybody jacking my revived thread?

----------


## j_h_smith

> Why is everybody jacking my revived thread?


I wanted to thank you for remindng me how important my win here really is.  Sometimes, a person gets busy with "LIFE" and forgets what's really important.

Jim Smith

----------


## Neal

A life, you have one of those? lol.

----------


## j_h_smith

I WIN *TWICE*

----------


## Neal

You wish you won.

----------


## j_h_smith

> You wish you won.


Look, you can't win an argument with one woman, imagine your chances arguing with this one.

So I win twice!

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

> Look, you can't win an argument with one woman, imagine your chances arguing with this one.
> 
> So I win twice!
> 
> Jim Smith


Win Win. That takes your double win.

----------


## Neal

No it doesn't, because I steal it right back.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

I'll be taking my win back now, thank you!!

----------


## tonkatoyman

> I'll be taking my win back now, thank you!!


O.K. You can leave now that you took your win back.  :Good Job:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Animals As Leaders

> O.K. You can leave now that you took your win back.


You can't beat me... 

I am the champion of this game!!  I win again see?

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

May the Python Gods look kindly upon us, for we know not of our crazy ways :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Jim Smith wins! There I did it!

----------

_j_h_smith_ (07-29-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

> May the Python Gods look kindly upon us, for we know not of our crazy ways
> 
> Jim Smith wins! There I did it!


Thank you!  I accept this win for all of the little people that couldn't beat me.  I wish one day they can enjoy the success I've experienced every day of my life.   :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## Neal

Stolen again.

----------


## anatess

I win.
For now.

----------


## Neal

I would say for now.

----------


## abuja

I win.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

sorry losers, the win is mine!

----------


## tonkatoyman

Winner winner chicken dinner.   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Neal

That is about the stupidest saying ever.

----------


## tonkatoyman

Yeah but it works. :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

No it doesn't.

----------


## Animals As Leaders



----------


## j_h_smith

That was the best VICTORY meal I've ever had.  Thank You!

Jim Smith

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

...burp....

who won?

----------


## j_h_smith

> ...burp....
> 
> who won?


Why, I did of course!

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

Lets make a fresh start here on this fine Monday morning with a win.

----------


## j_h_smith

I completely agree.  Thank you for the win.

Jim Smith

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Where's Jim? Where'd he go, where'd he go? Did he win?

----------


## j_h_smith

> Where's Jim? Where'd he go, where'd he go? Did he win?


Yes I did, thank you!

Jim Smith

----------


## tonkatoyman

Nope he stopped just short of the finish, but I busted through with the win.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Nope he stopped just short of the finish, but I busted through with the win.


Wrong again.  I've the the trophy to prove it.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Nope he stopped just short of the finish, but I busted through with the win.



I like a man who can 'bust on through for the win!"  :Good Job: 
Jim where were you when I needed you to win this :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## j_h_smith

> I like a man who can 'bust on through for the win!" 
> Jim where were you when I needed you to win this


No, you've got it all wrong, I won.  See the trophy?

Jim Smith

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

Oh yeah...that trophy....can't wait to see who wins it :Very Happy:

----------


## Rock star Reptile

me, it will be ME :Very Happy:

----------


## abuja

> me, it will be ME


Don't get your hopes up!

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I dunno, I think Mr. Smith wants to win..where oh where could he be? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tonkatoyman

He's not here I am.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> He's not here I am.


Yup ~ your the posting champ of the BP.net board. A hardy congratulations to you!!!!
Sorry Jim...it seems that you just couldn't keep up :Surprised:

----------


## h00blah

*sneaks a win*  :Ninja:

----------


## dr del

That man ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^........ snuck a win.  :Surprised:

----------


## j_h_smith

Chomp, chomp, gulp...gulp.

Okay, now that I'm gone eating my dinner, I'll claim the win for my dessert.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

*boards the win ship*
Ye scurvy dogs should surrender while you have the chance!

Victory is mine!

----------


## h00blah

win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jfreels

i win!

----------


## Valentine Pirate

I win  :Very Happy:   :Dance:

----------


## j_h_smith

I win and my son is holding my award.

----------


## h00blah

:Wag of the finger:

----------


## anatess

I WIN!

I TRULY WIN... muddoc is even giving me a free snake as a prize!

So, take that you bp.netters!

----------


## MikeV

AHEEM! *Clears throat*

















*I WIN*

----------


## David802

I'm back for round two... I won last time and I will win again  :Very Happy: 

wait for it....wait for it......


Nutterbutter!!!!! I win.

----------


## bsash

Jeez, 643 pages and no one has won yet?

----------


## abuja

Je gagne!

----------


## j_h_smith

> Je gagne!


Eu ganhar!

----------


## mainbutter

I win.

Lock.


Oh wait...

----------


## h00blah

win!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## j_h_smith

فوز الأول.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

*勝利のために!!!!!!*

----------


## dr del

Victory indeed.  :Yes:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Victory is mine!

----------


## j_h_smith

Jag vinner.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Jag vinner.


Since no one has posted in this thread for over a month, and I was the last to post, I WIN.

It is now safe to close this thread and everyone can go back to mediocrity.

Jim Smith

----------


## Utta

Aww...... do I lose?  :Sad:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Aww...... do I lose?


As a matter of fact, yes you do.  Sorry.

Jim Smith

----------


## Utta

Dang... I really wanted to win  :Sad:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You can't win utta cuz I already won!  :Wink:

----------


## Utta

Gratz Monica!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

Morning Win  :Very Happy:   :Bolt:

----------


## llovelace

What exactly do we win?

----------


## Utta

The title of "bestestest winnar of all teim!"

----------


## DMTWI

This is a looooooong thread, glad I finally won!         :Very Happy:

----------


## Utta

Gratz! *applaud* we have a winner!

----------


## llovelace

And it's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Utta

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## smd58

just like NASCAR, i crashed you out for the win :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Utta

*burns out*

----------


## smd58

I was running behind the leader and couldn't catch up, So i took out my bow and shot a arrow into the air. It came down in the leaders foot, held him to the ground like a root. Then i just walked into the lead. I WIN

----------


## Utta

*cries with arrow in foot* halp!  :Sad:

----------


## j_h_smith



----------


## Utta

*presses it*

----------


## smd58

Darn while I was taking a rest from this long and hectic race, I got passed.  :Rage: 
 So I got on a train and speed into the lead. I win  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Utta

*derails your train*

----------


## j_h_smith

Silly Rabbit





Wins are for Jim.

----------


## Utta

*sneaks in the win*

----------


## j_h_smith

Oh no you didn't!!!!!  SNAP

Jim Smith

----------


## Utta

:Snake:  :p

----------


## j_h_smith

Not this time.

I'm still  :Number1: 

Don't blame me with how this looks.  It's saying that I'm number 1, but it sure could look like something else.  :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## Utta

Yeea, well,  :Saber duel: !

----------


## j_h_smith

Read it and weep!

----------


## DMTWI

Way to go Jim.... :Taz:

----------


## llovelace

> Read it and weep!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Utta

:ROFL:  that's awesome.

----------


## j_h_smith

Thank You!

Jim Smith

----------


## Utta

No problem!

----------


## smd58

While you two were being nice to each othere, i took over the lead.
But i have to agree your paper is vary cool indeed :Bowdown:

----------


## Utta

*sneaks into 1st*

----------


## smd58

While you were sneaken, i was creepen into the lead.  :Trophy:  I win

----------


## Utta

You wish!

----------


## dr del

:Winner:   :Dancing Carrot:

----------


## jfreels

Hey guis, what's goin' on in haer?

----------


## llovelace

:Wag of the finger:  I'll take the lead for a few  :Smile:

----------


## smd58

:Bolt:  my turn. my turn.

----------


## Utta

:Ohmygod:

----------


## Rock star Reptile

Hey it's my B-day so I win..  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## h00blah

> Hey it's my B-day so I win..


happy bday! -win- LOL  :Razz:

----------


## Rock star Reptile

Me 1st:p

----------


## j_h_smith

Nope, I'm sorry, but you do realize what you are when you come in second place?

A first place LOSER.

Jim Wins!
Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

With the help of the snow and ice I sliped into the lead.

----------


## David802

> With the help of the snow and ice I sliped into the lead.


To bad you couldn't keep your footing  :Wink:

----------


## dracovolans

What is going on here?....... Ohhh What? What? I see!!!
I win!!!!!!!!!! :Good Job:  Thanks everyone!!

----------


## j_h_smith

Hold on, let me clean up from dinner.  Oh wait, I WIN.

----------


## STORMS

Pssshhhh...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## j_h_smith

> Pssshhhh...


Hey, how did you know that's the sound I made today after eating dinner?  Are you a spy or something? :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## MikeV

AHEM

*Clears throat*

ill leave this right here

----------


## j_h_smith

Even the internet says I WIN.
Jim Smith

----------


## STORMS

Once again... pssshhhh.

----------


## j_h_smith

Okay, now you've done it.  i don't like to brag but a newspaper has in fact published an article simply stating the truth, Jim Smith wins.

----------


## STORMS

:Wag of the finger:

----------


## j_h_smith

O no you didn't....girlfriend.......SNAP!

Jim Smith

----------


## David802

> Errors
> The following errors occurred with your submission
> You have included a total of 1232562 images and/or videos in your message. The maximum number that you may include is 40. Please correct the problem and then continue again. 
> 
> Images include use of smilies, the BB code [img] tag, and HTML <img> tags. Videos are included with the BB code [video] tag. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.


I think you all know what that means.  :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Papa needs to go fetch his stick?  :Evileye:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Papa needs to go fetch his stick?


You mean, like this?

----------


## dr del

Lol,

That is strangely hypnotic.  :Surprised: 

I keep wanting to shout "DUCK! - ya *muppet*"


dr del

----------


## j_h_smith

> Lol,
> 
> That is strangely hypnotic. 
> 
> I keep wanting to shout "DUCK! - ya *muppet*"
> 
> 
> dr del


You've got to be saying to yourself, when did that person start to think, "this is a bad idea"?

Jim Smith

----------


## j_h_smith

If that "stick" wasn't big enough for you, maybe you could try what this kid did.  




Yes, he knocked himself out while throwing the log.  Seems like the log hit him in the back of the head and knocked him out cold.  There's also a full video, but this is all you need to see to have a haha moment.

----------


## David802

> If that "stick" wasn't big enough for you, maybe you could try what this kid did.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he knocked himself out while throwing the log.  Seems like the log hit him in the back of the head and knocked him out cold.  There's also a full video, but this is all you need to see to have a haha moment.


Alrighty... That idiot in the video wins.  :Razz:

----------


## XIIIPythons

winrar is me

----------


## j_h_smith

Jag vinner

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

Where did you guys get that video of me throwing that log????

I was told it got erased!

But since I'm already here, I'll take that win!

----------


## j_h_smith

Nope, I took the video and I take the win!

Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

I hit some black ice and slid into the darn guard rail. Then got towed to the win.

----------


## j_h_smith

> I hit some black ice and slid into the darn guard rail. Then got towed to the win.


No, that's the impound lot.  Everybody knows you can't win from the impound lot.

Jim Smith
for the
WIN

----------

_smd58_ (01-13-2011)

----------


## dr del

Woohoo,

Page 652.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 

And a win to boot. 


dr del

----------


## hoax

Dr Del! How have you been? Hope things have been well. If you don't mind I will be holding on to your win until you return. Then subsequently I will steal it back at some point. Blah blah blah... fill in interesting blah blah here.

Blah,
Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

:Trophy: 

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

:Salute: 
    This land is your land, this land is my land
    From California to the New York Island
    From the Redwood Forest to the Gulf Stream waters
    This land was made for you and me.

    As I went walking that ribbon of highway
    I saw above me that endless skyway
    I saw below me that golden valley
    This land was made for you and me.

    I roamed and I rambled and I followed my footsteps
    To the sparkling sands of her diamond deserts
    While all around me a voice was sounding
    This land was made for you and me.

    When the sun came shining, and I was strolling
    And the wheat fields waving and the dust clouds rolling
    A voice was chanting, As the fog was lifting,
    This land was made for you and me.

    This land is your land, this land is my land
    From California to the New York Island
    From the Redwood Forest to the Gulf Stream waters
    This land was made for you and me.

----------


## smd58

While Dr. Del away Steve will play.

----------


## hoax

Sorry Steve this machine kills fascists!

Mike

----------


## h00blah

:Dancin' Banana:  ftw!

----------


## dr del

Hi Mike,  :Very Happy: 




> Dr Del! How have you been? Hope things have been well. If you don't mind I will be holding on to your win until you return. Then subsequently I will steal it back at some point. Blah blah blah... fill in interesting blah blah here.
> 
> Blah,
> Mike


I'm in the middle of prepping for a house move so it's a bit frenetic. Well it would be if I wasn't doing my ostritch impression and pretending everything is going swimingly.  :Razz: 

And thanks for keeping my win warm.  :Good Job:  **yoink**


dr del

----------

_hoax_ (01-17-2011)

----------


## hoax

Dr Del!! Glad to know things are going well! Hope the move is positive and exciting, but packing bloooows!

Our friend Woody G also had this to say, but most of us never heard him.

    As I went walking, I saw a sign there,
    And on the sign there, It said "no trespassing." 
    But on the other side, it didn't say nothing!
    That side was made for you and me.

    In the squares of the city, In the shadow of a steeple;
    By the relief office, I'd seen my people.
    As they stood there hungry, I stood there asking,
    Is this land made for you and me? 

Mike

----------


## David802

I think you all know what this means.

----------


## dr del

It's time for a new page?

Full of scottish win no less.  :Dancin' Banana: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

Over on Mermaid ave. was when he was most productive...

Here is where I am lest productive...

Mike

----------


## h00blah

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## hoax

Most people who like Bob Dylan don't know that he is a product of Lead Belly via Woodie G. 

And with that I bid thee adieu!

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

I WIN

Jim Smith

----------


## David802

2 points for David!

----------


## hoax

When you wield an ax and expose the truth there will be those that try to silence your talent and love.

Mike

----------


## h00blah

bored at work. decided i need a win  :Taz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## David802

> bored at work. decided i need a win


Hope your no longer bored cause I just took it away.

----------


## hoax

John Prine FTW!!!

----------


## j_h_smith

SRV for the WIN.



Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

:Wag of the finger: , me me me

----------


## j_h_smith

Nope, sorry.  Only Superman can beat Stevie Ray Vaughan.

Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

:Taz:   :Taz:  no meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Taz:   :Taz:

----------


## j_h_smith

Come on, give the guy some respect.  After all, he's been dead for more than 20 years now.

Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

lol, you have to sleep sometime  :Smile:

----------


## j_h_smith

> lol, you have to sleep sometime


You don't know me too well.  I sleep just a few hours at a time.  I never sleep an entire night, so you may see me posting almost any time.

SRV for the win without the picture.

----------


## llovelace

> You don't know me too well.  I sleep just a few hours at a time.  I never sleep an entire night, so you may see me posting almost any time.


That makes two of us  :Wink:

----------


## j_h_smith

I WIN

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

Biggest freaking picture of Woody G. I could find FTW!

----------


## David802

I see your old time country singer and raise you one pair of crappy rappers!

----------


## hoax

Those aren't rappers they are morons and for that you lose!


Take that!!

FTW,
mike

----------


## dr del

http://static.funnyjunk.com/pictures/spife.jpg

----------


## j_h_smith

Jim for the WIN

----------


## smd58

like you smile gunner, vary cool.

----------


## j_h_smith

> like you smile gunner, vary cool.




Thank You!
Jim Smith

----------


## David802

> Those aren't rappers they are morons and for that you lose!
> 
> Take that!!
> 
> FTW,
> mike


Just because they are idiots doesn't make them not rappers...   :Razz:  Although I do appreciate your post. Now I have a logical fallacy to write about for my English paper.  :Razz: 

P.S. FTW is also an ICP song So I double win!

1337 PWNAGE!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Disclaimer: I am not a fan of that S*** music!

----------

_hoax_ (02-02-2011)

----------


## hoax

Ice skating... Kinda<<<FTW!!!<<<<<<

----------


## h00blah

hoax wins too much. sooo..

----------


## hoax

I'm not sure if you've noticed I've been winning around here for a while.

Mike

----------


## dr del

[fail]

ooooooo a new page.


must.....


Resist.....



Posting.......


*DOH!!!!!*


[/fail]

----------


## j_h_smith

> [fail]
> 
> ooooooo a new page.
> 
> 
> must.....
> 
> 
> Resist.....
> ...


Hey, stop using that Greenwich Mean Time crap to get your posts on here when everyone else is asleep.   :Taz: 

 :Wink: 
Jim Smith

----------


## David802

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: 
 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz: 
 :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## j_h_smith

Your faillure to WIN is only surpassed by this dance team.




Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

Watching teenage girls smash their face in stupidity never gets old.

Mike

----------

h00blah (02-09-2011)

----------


## j_h_smith

It always helps if you start them off early.



Jim Smith

----------

h00blah (02-09-2011)

----------


## hoax

Tacticool sniper rifle FTW

----------


## j_h_smith

Here's one for that Zombie attack.



Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

Have a zombie free day!

Mike

----------


## David802

Wheres my cookie!

----------


## j_h_smith

Sorry...



Jim Smith

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

This thread lives beyond the grace of God, a wanderer in the outer darkness. It is vampyr, Nosferatu. 


And I win.... Again.

----------


## hoax

Peak-a-Boo!!! I see you losers!

----------


## j_h_smith

Hey you!  Yeah you!  Hey, get your buddies too!



Yeah, now can you hear me?  Listen closely....

I WIN.

Jim Smith

----------


## David802

Now its my time to shine!

----------


## j_h_smith

S ure
H ope
I t
N ever
E nds

Jim for the WIN.

----------


## David802

I'm back and now with 20% more berries!

----------


## j_h_smith

B ecause
E veryone
R eally
R epsects
I nsightful
E soteric
S entences

Jim Smith

----------

_hoax_ (02-16-2011)

----------


## David802

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious

----------


## dr del

Even though the sound of it
Is something quite atrocious

----------


## j_h_smith

This one's a little far out there, but it's the best I can do in such short time.

S top
U psurgent
P eople
E verywhere
R egarding
C lassless
A bsurd
L anguage
I n
F amilies
R esponding
A gainst
G overnments
I ncluding
L ambasting
I nsults
S ometimes
T o
I nclude
C ertain
E xtreme
X enocracy
P roposals
I n
A merica
L asting
I nto
D ecades
O r
C enturies
I n
O ur
U nited
S tates


Jim Smith

----------

David802 (02-16-2011),_hoax_ (02-16-2011)

----------


## smd58

Would it be the same backwards.

----------


## hoax

They pillage your pockets and rifle through your house all to feed the war machine!

They use your sweat and blood from your hard work to declare war on you and your family!

It's the war on drugs to save society!

It's the war on poverty to make sure no one goes poor, while in the process of making you poorer!

It's the war on terror to save the world!

Its the war on truth to pass their lambastic legislation!

Rise to strike down the oppressive hands of those who hate you but say they are fighting for you!

Rise to defeat them on election day!

Rise today and get the word out! 

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

Now lets not take this thread into a serious political discussion.  Lets keep it as light and airy as possible.  My last post was trying to make a word from each letter of Supercalifra......

I did not mean to make a political statement.  As a matter of fact, I thought it was a pretty poor attempt on my part.  

If one of the admins would, please delete my message.  I'm sorry if it was thought I was trying to make a political statement.

BTW, I still WIN.  Yea me!
Jim Smith

----------


## Freakie_frog

Lets try and keep the thread on track please..



















P.s. I win

----------


## David802

> This one's a little far out there, but it's the best I can do in such short time.
> 
> S top
> U psurgent
> P eople
> E verywhere
> R egarding
> C lassless
> A bsurd
> ...


BRAVO!!!!! HAHAHA

I threw down the gauntlet and you picked it up and beat me with it.  :Razz: 

(I'm not commenting on anything political... I just wanted to see if he could do a spell out for a REALLY long word when I posted just that.)

----------


## hoax

I had been listening to protest songs on pandora I had already planned the post before getting on bpnet. I didn't want it ending in a political debate so I used it for my win, admin can delete it there are plenty of political threads. I hope I didn't offend any one. 

Mike

----------


## hoax

The fact that we posted political leaning wins was quite serendipitous (try that one out)

Buying 
Reptiles
Are
Virulently
Obsessive

I'm not as good at that as most people.

Mike

----------


## David802

He shoots, He scores!!!!

----------


## smd58

sorry foot was out of bounds, score recalled, i take it all the way, for the win.

----------


## j_h_smith

S earching
E verywhere
R arely
E nables
N ew
D irections
I n
P ossible
I ntellectual 
T houghts
O r
U nattainable
S ignificance


For the WIN!
Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

<<------------- slides in for the win  :Wink:

----------


## j_h_smith

Sorry, but I can't let that happen.

Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

Oh come now Jim  :Smile:

----------


## j_h_smith

I have , thank you!

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

Winner winner!

----------


## smd58

grandkid says iam now the winner.

----------


## j_h_smith

> grandkid says iam now the winner.


Well, I guess you're going to have to tell your grandkid there's no Easter Bunny and your not the winner.

Sorry, I WIN
Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Got a lift from a few of the million stink bug here in maryland. I win.

lot of bugs out today.

----------


## hoax

I've been you riding all day so I dont think you and take the win out of my sails  :Smile:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Got a lift from a few of the million stink bug here in maryland. I win.
> 
> lot of bugs out today.


Take a bath!  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 
Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

:Smile: , Heyyyyyyyyy

----------


## j_h_smith

Hey, right back at ya!

Take Care!
Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

HEY HEY HEY!!!!!!

C-U-LTR

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

Nope, you can't use that foreign language today.  Sorry, your win has been denied.  

Jim Smith
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hoax

y cnt u c tht im chmpn?

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

> y cnt u c tht im chmpn?
> 
> Mike


Pat, can I buy a vowel?   :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Fresh out of vowels, but I can sell you win. Just one space from here.

----------


## j_h_smith

_I_ _I_S

Pat, I'd like to solve the puzzle......

JIM WINS

Thank You Pat!!!

----------


## hoax

WE HAVE A WINNER!

Mike

P.S.Please don't take this away from me I feel like every time I get a hand hold on the win it is ripped from my hands like an old lady getting her purse stole from a druggie!

----------


## j_h_smith

In celebration of my 50th birthday today, I accept this WIN.  

Please, don't take away one old man's pleasure.   :Winner:  :Winner:  :Winner: 


Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Happy late birthday, Now I can win.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Happy late birthday, Now I can win.


Sorry, but you can't!

Let me finish my lunch....





I WIN.

Jim Smith

----------


## dr del

Choke on it indeed.  :Razz: 

Winra!!

----------


## llovelace

Happy Birthday Jim  :Wink:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Happy Birthday Jim


Oh no you don't!  You can't sneak in with a win like that.   :Wink: 

Thank You!
Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

Was worth a try  :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

> Choke on it indeed. 
> 
> Winra!!


Kinda reminds me of one of my favorite songs of all times.  It's long, over 5 minutes, but listen to the words and the last sentence in the song is the most important.  Great way to live your life, if you choose to do so.

Not a video, but it's on YouTube.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Was worth a try


I admit, it was a good try, but not good enough for the Winner.  

Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

Liked the song  :Smile: , what time is the party?

----------


## j_h_smith

> Liked the song , what time is the party?


No party, that's just not me.  However, I took the faimly out to dinner last night.  Went to my favorite greasy spoon.  Koby's Japanese Steak House.

Talk about some good food.  Didn't eat breakfast nor lunch today.  I'm still full. :Bowdown: 

Jim Smith

----------


## hoax

> Kinda reminds me of one of my favorite songs of all times.  It's long, over 5 minutes, but listen to the words and the last sentence in the song is the most important.  Great way to live your life, if you choose to do so.
> 
> Not a video, but it's on YouTube.


Whilst you are the winner with all your teeth left in your mouth, you lose in the game of winning...

Mike

----------


## llovelace

> No party, that's just not me.  However, I took the faimly out to dinner last night.  Went to my favorite greasy spoon.  Koby's Japanese Steak House.
> 
> Talk about some good food.  Didn't eat breakfast nor lunch today.  I'm still full.
> 
> Jim Smith


Cool!!

----------


## smd58

Riding on the range
Got my hat ..... on my head
My boots...........are dusty
My saddle ......is on my horse
His name...............tttttttttttttttt trigger of course
I want to a cowboy and the winner of course

----------


## llovelace

ummmmmm ok

----------


## smd58

> ummmmmm ok


Just a song I heard on a 80 station today, one of those stupid songs that sticks in your head

----------


## llovelace

lol, I know how that goes

----------


## smd58

Just getting in a win, before I go to work. I win for _______ minutes.  Fill in the blank.

----------


## hoax

Hey whats that over there?

Do you see it?

No over there!

If you can't see it I cant help you keep looking!

 :Bolt:  :Winner:  :Dance:

----------


## j_h_smith

I win...I can't believe it...I knew I could do it...thank you!





Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

Her's your trophy Jim

----------


## j_h_smith

Okay, now you've gone and done it.  You have infringed on my copyrighted artwork.   :Wink: 

What are we going to do with you now? 

I know, look at the shiny watch.  Now repeat after me.  Jim is the Winner...Jim is the Winner.  Now every time you click on this thread, you will remember that Jim is the Winner.

----------


## hoax

:Dancin' Banana: 

You are welcome.

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

The Winner is me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Like all the smilies and pictures you come up with Jim.

----------


## j_h_smith

> Like all the smilies and pictures you come up with Jim.


Thank you!

----------


## dr del

Agreed,




> Like all the smilies and pictures you come up with Jim.


They make me grin as I win.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## hoax

Morena Baccarin is so hot!

I'm putting her on my fantasy list...

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

Go ahead, I dare ya.  Try and take my win, I dare ya!



Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

I'll take that challenge  :Smile:

----------


## j_h_smith

Go ahead and try.  This trigger gets a little touchy sometimes.

----------


## smd58

Bang Bang you asked for it.

----------


## j_h_smith

Oh yeah, well take that...

----------


## hoax



----------


## smd58

hoax, Is that you in the picture.

----------


## hoax

^^That's me^^

Mike

----------


## j_h_smith

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday night's alright.



For a WIN.

----------


## hoax

Too bad its only Saturday afternoon...

----------


## j_h_smith

Best I could do for a Sunday WIN.

----------


## llovelace



----------


## j_h_smith

Sorry, but your church certification form has not been received.  You are therefore not a recognized organized church.  Please cease and desist any further church activities.

GOD

----------


## llovelace

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## j_h_smith

I'm still waiting for that form.  Do you want me to send locust and famine to the world again.  Get that form in to me ASAP.  No faxes, nor prayers, it must be delivered via USPS.... 

(Unalist Saint Peter Service)

GOD

----------


## smd58

Dont forget the Tax exampent paperwork.

----------


## llovelace



----------


## smd58

OK, you win put the gun away.

----------


## j_h_smith

> OK, you win put the gun away.


Oh no, I won't put the gun away.  As soon as I do, you'll send in SWAT and I'm a goner.

Oh no, I hear them at the door.




Please, hurry up and let them in.  I surrender.   :Wink: 

Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Come out with your hands up, or we send in the dogs.

----------


## dr del

Corn, hot or chilli?  :Hungry:

----------


## cardell75

Wow, Just Wow.....

----------


## smd58

laughing all the way to a win?

----------


## j_h_smith

Did anyone notice we're on Page *666*?

Jim Smith

----------


## llovelace

ummmm.....yeah

----------


## j_h_smith

> ummmm.....yeah


Revelations-Sign of the Beast.  Daffy Duck.  HaHa.

Oh well,
Jim Smith

----------


## j_h_smith

Okay, I'm a little rusty on my cartoon characters. That's not Daffy duck, but Donald duck.

Sorry!
Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Iam not scard of any old 666, I think.

----------


## j_h_smith

Since I spend so much time in this thread, I thought I'd post a picture of me on my computer.





Haha...

You have to be older than 40 to know who this is.
Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

Sidney wiplash I belive, 50+ So old I need a

----------


## j_h_smith

> Sidney wiplash I belive, 50+ So old I need a


Ding-Ding-Ding...We have a winner!

But not for long. :Very Happy: 
Jim Smith

----------


## smd58

I was winning and was taken by aliens. Send help.

----------


## j_h_smith

Here's the only one to answer the emergency phone.



She's on her way...as soon as she stops in for a quick cheeseburger, fries and a malted.

----------


## smd58



----------


## h00blah

Winning!

----------


## llovelace

ohhhhhhhh no you don't  :Wink:

----------


## smd58

6665 posts and it still lives

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I cannot believe I can be gone this long and still win this thread AGAIN!

----------


## dr del

I feel a disturbance in the farce.  :Ninja: 

Is someone trying to steal my win?  :Confused: 


dr del

----------


## h00blah

aw man, i thought people had forgot about this thread. i thought i could sneak a win  :Sad: 

such a loser  :Sad: ...


wait a second >_>  :Very Happy:

----------


## MasonC2K

This is the thread that never ends,
It just goes on and on, my friends.
Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was,
And now they can't stop posting in it forever just because...

This is the thread that never ends,
It just goes on and on my friends.
Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was,
And they just kept on posting in it and this is what it was...

----------


## jbean7916

Call me the thread killer! I'm last on lots of threads!

sent from my EVO

----------


## MasonC2K

This is the thread that never ends,
It just goes on and on, my friends.
Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was,
And now they can't stop posting in it forever just because...

This is the thread that never ends,
It just goes on and on my friends.
Some people started posting in it not knowing what it was,
And they just kept on posting in it and this is what it was...

----------


## dr del

I even started it on another site. Rust never sleeps  :Twisted:

----------


## Driver

:Salute:

----------


## dr del

Unhand my win - you're getting fingerprints all over it.  :Razz:

----------


## llovelace

Dream on minions, it's mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## smd58

sweep

----------


## Popeye

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Munizfire

Bunch of losers!
Now I win






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

Pfffft! not even.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Munizfire

you wish!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

I do :p :p :p

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Pushing the Scottish over and french for the win  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

So much for the auld alliance eh?  :Taz:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Alliance VS Winning? Tough choice, I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Nuh-uh!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## jbean7916

SNEAK ATTACK!!!! :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------


## dr del



----------


## RichsBallPythons



----------


## llovelace

All mine!!!!!!!

----------


## dr del

[finding nemo seagull]

Mine?

[/finding nemo seagull]

----------


## llovelace

:Razz:

----------


## dr del

> 


 :Hug:

----------


## CatandDiallo

So I wake up 10 mins ago, thinking it was 8:10 AM.
In a daze, i wonder why it's still dark at this time of morning but think it's because it's stormy outside.

I hobble upstairs and something smeelssss ammaaazing.  My roomate baked something.  I go knock on her door and ask her what she baked, but she says its just a candle.  So sad.

Here I am, still in a daze and with no baking goodness.

/story.

----------


## Munizfire

Awesome smelling candles FTWL (For the Win/Lose),but now I'm winning again  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Scottish afternoon win.

----------


## jbean7916

Bored at work, sneaking on BP.net... WIN

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Stand back everyone! I'VE GOT THIS! ಠ_ಠ

----------


## Popeye

I don't think so! It's mine  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Ninja win  :Ninja:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Not ninja enough! Again, never fear internet, because *I GOT THIS* U_U

----------


## dr del

Whew, that's a relief.  :Good Job:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

> Whew, that's a relief.


I'm on to you, Slick! e__________e

----------


## dr del

I don't know what you could possibly mean.  :Halo and Horns:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

UUUUGGGGHHHHH!!!!  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## dr del

Heh hehe

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## jbean7916

Lunch break FTW

sent from my EVO

----------


## Popeye

I got it, It's mine!!  :Winner:   :Neener:

----------


## cmack91

everyone shut up :Wink:  i am officially the winner :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Popeye

OK, Shh.   :ROFL:

----------


## dr del

Shutting up now.  :Cool:

----------


## cmack91

damn...oh wait!, i just won again! haha

----------


## Popeye

*NO* :Wag of the finger:  I did.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmack91

(insert Cartmen voice)whatever, whatever, i win if i want! :Winner:  :Neener:

----------


## dr del

Winrahhhhh!!!!  :Trophy:

----------


## Popeye

I'm going to take my  :Winner:  and  :Bolt:   :ROFL:

----------


## cmack91

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dance:  :Rolleyes2: 

this reminds of playing tag in a car

----------


## dr del

Winning.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## cmack91

she wins

----------


## Popeye

She's cute.  :Smile:  But she don't win! :Razz:   :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:  :Pink Elephant:

----------


## reptidude1

> She's cute.  But she don't win!


hate to burst your bubble, but i win now :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## xcrafter

:Spork:

----------


## Slim

Guess who just stopped by to say hi, LMAO.  99% of you will have never heard of me, but I used to hang around this joint quite a bit....and.......I win!

----------


## Popeye

> I used to hang around this joint quite a bit....and.......I win!


No you don't.  :Razz: 

I Win!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Slim

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!!!!

----------


## dr del

Who's been getting fingerprints all over my nice win?  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Slim

> Who's been getting fingerprints all over my nice win?


Del, shipping from Scotland when you send me my win is going to be a wee bit exspensive...

----------


## MazAnth

I WIN, I WIN, I WIN :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Slim

Happy Valentine's Day!!!!

I win  :Good Job:

----------


## pigfat

Nope!!! I win!!! And if I lose I'm throwing my whole collection in the freezer!

----------


## Slim

> Nope!!! I win!!! And if I lose I'm throwing my whole collection in the freezer!


No, Joe, I win, and if you lose, let's talk about sending your whole collection to my house  :Good Job:

----------


## dr del

WinRAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

----------


## MarkS

Is this STILL going on?  










FTW :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Slim

> Is this STILL going on?


Oh Hecks Yes!!! And...I win again!  This could be habbit forming  :Wink:

----------


## h00blah

-winning-

----------


## pigfat

> -winning-


For about as long as Charlie Sheen! I win again, and everyone thank Slim...I threw my whole collection in the freezer.....but since you wanted them, I'll send them your way. Both 3-litre bottles of toenail clippings are now yours!

----------


## Slim

> For about as long as Charlie Sheen! I win again, and everyone thank Slim...I threw my whole collection in the freezer.....but since you wanted them, I'll send them your way. Both 3-litre bottles of toenail clippings are now yours!


Sshhh, little does Joe know, I can sell his toenail clippings on eBay as those of Justin Biebber...Tweens are soooo gulible!  I'll make millions, which should look just perfect next to MY WIN!!!!!

----------


## pigfat

And then they find out the truth and you'll get arrested, I take over YOUR collection of ball pythons because obvioulsy you cant tend to them in a cell with Bubba. I'll have my picture in the paper with a title over it saying: "JOE WINS!"

----------


## Slim

Interstate internet mail fraud is a federal crime.  Once convicted they'll send me to one of those places like Martha Stewart went to with squash courts and flower gardens, where I will clearly WIN!!

----------


## pigfat

You'll never realize that the place they took you to is shutter island...because you went crazy...like im about to at work while I'm pretending to do work  :Very Happy:  FTW!

----------


## h00blah

One day the winners will be extremely competitive.. One day I will just keep a close eye on this thread, and after every post, I'll be sure to counter right back! Maybe I'll go unnoticed for the next 5 minutes  :Ninja: ...


While you guys are reading this.... You will notice that I have won.... However.. There is still more text!.. You must read on...

For I am still... winning  :Wink: 


Okay I'm bored... zzz

----------


## Slim

Before I head off to slumber, I thought I'd just sneak by for a WIN!!!

----------


## dr del

One small win for a Scot.....

----------


## Slim

TGIF to the BP.net family!  Hope you all have a great weekend!

----------


## pigfat

No better way to start off the week than a win!

----------


## Slim

Winning! President's Day style!

----------


## pigfat

win here, win there, win win everywhere.

----------


## Slim

I hate it when my Tuesday is a Monday  :Rage: 

At least I'm winning!

----------


## dr del

**sneaks in for a quick win**

----------


## pigfat

Joe Wins!!!! I'm going to Disney World!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

Woke up this morning and decided I'll be going to the Richmond Reptile Expo on 11 March looking or a Pinstripe boy...and, I WIN!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Naw, I just found the QT room.  Oh what fun!!  I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## luvmyballs

so sorry but the last time I checked I win

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

NO! I shall be the winner!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

I don't think so.... Nee-ner, nee-ner....  Lol. Love QT room!

----------


## Popeye

:Whisper:  I'm the  :Winner:

----------


## luvmyballs

Um wait let me check. Yep I WIN....

----------


## Slim

> Naw, I just found the QT room.  Oh what fun!!  I win


Dr D, welcome to the QT...you got here just in time to see me win!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## jbean7916

Nope, I win

sent from my EVO

----------


## dr del

Have I won yet?  :Cool:

----------


## jbean7916

> Have I won yet?


Nope  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sent from my EVO

----------


## DooLittle

Winner, winner, chicken dinner.  Or should I say rat dinner?

----------


## jbean7916

Dinner? It's breakfast time.

sent from my EVO

----------


## dr del

Tea time for me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## luvmyballs

it's dinner time now . I just had a big ol bowl full of I win!

----------


## jbean7916

Have your dinner, I'm going to go to bed and cuddle up under all this WIN

sent from my EVO

----------


## DooLittle

Naw, just got to cute pics of my bp in my daughter's back pack. He issss goin to school..   :Surprised:

----------


## Slim

Just landed in Wisconsin to spend a weekend with my kids...34 degrees and raining  :Sad: 

At least I win!

----------


## Kinra

> Just landed in Wisconsin to spend a weekend with my kids...34 degrees and raining 
> 
> At least I win!


Wisconsin rules!   :Razz: 

And I'm winning now.    :Very Happy:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Just landed in Wisconsin to spend a weekend with my kids...34 degrees and raining 
> 
> At least I win!





> Wisconsin rules!  
> 
> And I'm winning now.


Sunny and 90 beautiful degrees here in AZ today!  :Good Job: 
Plus I win!!!

----------


## Slim

> Wisconsin rules!


Rules what?  The Winter Solestace?   :ROFL: 

And, I win!

----------


## Kinra

> Rules what?  The Winter Solestace?  
> 
> And, I win!


Actually we been having a very mild winter this year.  It was 80 two weeks ago.   :Razz: 

I'm winning again!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Munizfire

I'm back on the top!

----------


## Slim

Back from my whirl-wind weekend in Wisconsin, and I'm winning again!

----------


## jbean7916

> Back from my whirl-wind weekend in Wisconsin, and I'm winning again!


Not anymore!

sent from my EVO

----------


## Slim

Thursday, Thursday...wish it was Friday!  The weekend can't get here fast enough  :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

Watching American Idol on my dvr, with my bumble bee lap snake.....  Oh, happy Friday.   :Good Job:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Watching American Idol on my dvr, with my bumble bee lap snake.....  Oh, happy Friday.


I feel sorry for your poor Bumblebee being subjected to that show!
O, and I'm winning!

----------

_Munizfire_ (04-07-2012)

----------


## Munizfire

> Watching American Idol on my dvr, with my bumble bee lap snake.....  Oh, happy Friday.


actually, doesn't matter of you posted last, the fact that you're watching that automatically revokes any chances of winning you had... :lol:





oh, and Where can I claim my prize?

----------


## jbean7916

> actually, doesn't matter of you posted last, the fact that you're watching that automatically revokes any chances of winning you had... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and Where can I claim my prize?


I concur with your statement on American Idol. You can come + visit + the prize ay my house because I win.

sent from my EVO

----------


## Slim

> You can come + visit + the *prize* at my house because I win.


Prizes?  I didn't know there would be prizes!  What do I win?

----------


## DooLittle

It's a secret, I can't tell.

----------


## dr del

Sneaky win.  :Ninja:

----------


## Munizfire

> Sneaky win.


sorry dude, Busted you!

----------


## Slim

_One more for my Baby, and one more for the road..._

Name the artist who sang the most famous version of this song...

----------


## Munizfire

> _One more for my Baby, and one more for the road..._
> 
> Name the artist who sang the most famous version of this song...


Sodom... 

Lol I know Frank Sinatra has a song with that line...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

> Sodom...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## DooLittle

Easter eggs....  From our chickens.  The brown eggs take the dye a bit different.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk

----------


## jbean7916

Nice eggs... Are they going to hatch out a bunch of baby WINS?

sent from my EVO

----------


## DooLittle

..


> Nice eggs... Are they going to hatch out a bunch of baby WINS?
> 
> sent from my EVO


Yup, just hatched out 12 I wins.....

----------


## Slim

Anybody know any thing about mining tar sands in Canada?  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (04-11-2012)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Anybody know any thing about mining tar sands in Canada?


LMAO! But sorry its not about the tar sands, its about the free stuff!
O, wait it's supposed to be the other way around. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And I win!

----------


## DooLittle

*TGIF!*

Oh, did I just win?????   :Bowdown:

----------


## jbean7916

> *TGIF!*
> 
> Oh, did I just win?????


Nope!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pigfat

I lost  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## monk90222

I believe I am the winner. at least for now.

----------


## Rob

What do I get for winning?

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> What do I get for winning?


Nothing because I stole your prize! :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Got me a Sunday night win.......

----------


## Rob

> Got me a Sunday night win.......


Not so fast

----------


## DooLittle

> Not so fast


Not so fast what???????

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Not so fast what???????


I win!
Now go to sleep! :Razz:

----------


## pigfat

My invisible friend just died....can I please have the win? I'm really devastated and could use the win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

> My invisible friend just died....can I please have the win? I'm really devastated and could use the win. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll send you a new invisible friend.  So sorry for your loss  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> I'll send you a new invisible friend.  So sorry for your loss


I dont know why you are apologizing... You lost too :p :Very Happy: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Another Monday morning and another  :Trophy:  for me!!!!

 :Dance:   :Long tongue:   :Dancing Carrot:   :Headbang:

----------


## Rob

> Another Monday morning and another  for me!!!!


While you were celebrating I snuck in And stole your trophy.

----------


## DooLittle

Yeah, I'll be taking that trophy back....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> Yeah, I'll be taking that trophy back....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Damn it! All I did was turn around for a second and it was gone  :Sad:  ........o wait there it is!

----------


## dr del

I win.  :Razz:

----------


## Rob

> I win.


Incorrect! I will be doing the winning today.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Can't we share????

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> Can't we share????
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I'll think about it, while I'm polishing my trophy!

----------


## DooLittle

No?  Then I'm taking it back.. :Very Happy:   :Surprised:

----------


## Slim

14 days till unemployment...but at least I win!!!

----------


## Rob

Winner winner, Steak tips for dinner!

----------


## DooLittle

Naw, probably tacos....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> Naw, probably tacos....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


As long as they are steak tacos........winning

----------


## DooLittle

Good idea, thanks!   :Very Happy: 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Mmmmmm, tacos....

----------


## DooLittle

I got out voted.  Pork chops it is.....

----------


## Slim

Pork Chops make me  :Fart: 

 :Winner:

----------


## DooLittle

Dang, didn't even let me have the win for half an hour....  :Tears:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Dang, didn't even let me have the win for half an hour....


25 minutes is more than enough! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trochu

They let me in.  :Smile:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> They let me in.


But you still lose! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Trochu

Fair enough.

----------


## Rob

> Fair enough.


Forget being fair.....I just snuck In for the win!

----------


## DooLittle

> Forget being fair.....I just snuck In for the win!


What happened to ladies first????

----------


## Slim

Got my official termination package this morning from the government....13 more days till I'm on the bread line  :Raspberries:

----------


## dr del

Sorry to hear that.  :Sad:

----------


## DooLittle

Think its time for a Wednesday afternoon win!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Nooooooo,

It is clearly time for a wednesday night win.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Slim

> Sorry to hear that.


Thank you!  It's been well known for a couple of months now that my (and many other) position would be terminated.  I'm taking the opportunity to move back home and go to school.  Just a big ole' life change at the ripe old age of 46...good times!

----------


## DooLittle

Hey where was Rob all day yesterday?  He must be mad I took his trophy.  Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

> Hey where was Rob all day yesterday?  He must be mad I took his trophy.  Lol.


Actually I was busy making room for my trophy on my mantle. So thanks I'll be taking that back now.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> Actually I was busy making room for my trophy on my mantle. So thanks I'll be taking that back now.


Hey wait a minute, you missed a spot when you were polishing it. I had better take that back and fix it for you.   :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Trochu

Heck, by the size of the turd it looked like a cat slept in Hissters enclosure last night! Kinda nice though, shed/crap all in one shot so only one cleaning.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

I cleaned a turd up like that this morning too, lol.  No shed though.  My daughter took a picture of it.  Haha.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

TGIF!!!

So, what's a soon to be unemployed, soon to be relocating, guy who should be watching every last penny doing this weekend?   Why heading to Wash D.C., of course!!!

One last trip to the Capitol before I leave for Florida  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

X2 on TGIF!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

First of the Saturday wins.  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

> First of the Saturday wins.


But its still Friday...lol  :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Nope -  1.25 am on Saturday here.  :Razz:

----------


## Rob

........  :Smile:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Happy Friday evening win for me!

----------


## DooLittle

Last of the Friday night wins to me????  Why thanks!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Can we agree it's Saturday now?  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

Yup, Saturday am.  Going to get a cup of coffee  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Pfft!!

It's plainly well into the PM stage.  :Razz:

----------


## jbean7916

I still show 3 mins until the PM side of Sat...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

GMT for the win.  :Cool:

----------


## DooLittle

> GMT for the win.


What does GMT mean?

----------


## dr del

Greenwich mean time. (rawr  :Razz:  )

----------


## DooLittle

> Greenwich mean time. (rawr  )


Oh, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

Uh duh, winning.

----------


## jbean7916

> Uh duh, winning.


Not today. Stupid dog won't sleep so I don't get to sleep.

Anyone want a bloodhound pup?? If she keeps this up she might become stew!  :Razz: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Got to see the new Titanoboa exibit at the Natural History Museum in D.C. yesterday.  Very cool, and highly recommended if you find your self in the Capitol with some time to kill.

----------


## DooLittle

> Not today. Stupid dog won't sleep so I don't get to sleep.
> 
> Anyone want a bloodhound pup?? If she keeps this up she might become stew! 
> 
> Bloodhounds are so cool.  Where are the pictures??
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2





> Got to see the new Titanoboa exibit at the Natural History Museum in D.C. yesterday.  Very cool, and highly recommended if you find your self in the Capitol with some time to kill.


Sounds pretty cool, lucky you.  Again, where are the pictures??

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Pics are on the GF's camera.  Gotta' get those from her!

----------


## jbean7916

Here she is the day I bright her home.





And a couple weeks ago. Shes growing like a weed! She'll be 4 mos on the 26th and already weighs  over 40lbs!!

 



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Omg, she is adorable...... :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_jbean7916_ (04-23-2012)

----------


## Trochu

> Here she is the day I bright her home.


So cute. :Smile:

----------

_jbean7916_ (04-23-2012)

----------


## Trochu

Just fed Mr. Hisster, he struck before I got the door shut. I'm so glad I am completely unfamilar with picky eaters!

----------


## jbean7916

> Just fed Mr. Hisster, he struck before I got the door shut. I'm so glad I am completely unfamilar with picky eaters!


Better knock on wood. My pastel female was a feeding machine... Then she took a break for 11 mos

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

What is it with pastels?  Thats who I have on strike again.  4 month strike, ate 2 times, working on about a month and a half now.....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Trochu

I'm still shocked at how 'efficent' these guys are. I bought Hisster on 23 December, he took his first dump last week. Once every 4 months......is that normal?

----------


## Rob

Win for 1,000 please.  :Smile:

----------


## jbean7916

> I'm still shocked at how 'efficent' these guys are. I bought Hisster on 23 December, he took his first dump last week. Once every 4 months......is that normal?


they'll poop when they need to. Though depending on his size, prey size and frequency, he might be ready to bump up to something bigger.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Yay, my pastel had two snack size weanlings that the other boys turned down, ending a strike!  Snacks are better than nothing!

Alex, I'll take win for $1200

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

I'm beat, good night.......winning

----------


## DooLittle

Nighty night, I'm winning....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

> Nighty night, I'm winning....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Staying up late FTW!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Just got all read up on the Billy the Jack Wagon thread.  I think Slim and Rob should take turns......

----------

_Slim_ (04-25-2012)

----------


## Rob

Lol, that escalated quickly. Idk if you watched the video. He basically said to everyone talking crap about him put up pics of yourself. And he is looking for a fight.

----------


## DooLittle

He looks like such a wimpy little crack head, I think I could take him..lol

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

> Just got all read up on the Billy the Jack Wagon thread.  I think Slim and Rob should take turns......


I'm pretty sure I could put a hurt on ole' Billy boy, but Rob would break that punk like a glass rod!  

I assume you've seen Rob's pics?  He is a seriously big dude!

----------

_Rob_ (04-25-2012)

----------


## jbean7916

I would pay some serious money to see someone teach billy a thing or two!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Hey, I can see the light of Friday from here!!!!

----------


## jbean7916

My boss is taking pto today which means I'm working from home! I'm also taking a half day tomorrow rip go camping all weekend!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Working a half day today then off to the Tattoo Shop to finish my right half sleeve before I leave Virginia for good  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> Working a half day today then off to the Tattoo Shop to finish my right half sleeve before I leave Virginia for good


Must post pics! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> My boss is taking pto today which means I'm working from home! I'm also taking a half day tomorrow rip go camping all weekend!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Lucky....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

> Must post pics! 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Pics coming this weekend.  Some of yesterdays work was way up under my armpit area...I wasn't in the mood last nigh after all that :No:

----------


## DooLittle

Have a great weekend everybody!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

Camping trip postponed because of hail. pizza then bowling instead! Watching my future step brother in law pitch for the Royals! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Camping trip postponed because of hail. pizza then bowling instead! Watching my future step brother in law pitch for the Royals! 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Don't forget the BEER to go with the pizza and bowling!  It makes for a much better time. :Good Job:

----------


## jbean7916

Oh theres plenty of that. 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> Oh theres plenty of that. 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Time to upgrade that flavored water for some real beer  :Wink:

----------

DooLittle (04-28-2012)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> Time to upgrade that flavored water for some real beer


X100! :Good Job:

----------


## jbean7916

When it's beer and pizza night, we drink what's on special!

I prefer an IPA myself

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> Oh theres plenty of that. 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2





> Time to upgrade that flavored water for some real beer


No kidding.  :Very Happy: How about something Redhook, or Hoegarten?


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Trochu

So I bought 50 rat fuzzies, decided to switch from mice. I know they are small, and probably really brittle when frozen, but is it normal for legs and tails to be broken/missing?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

It happens a fair bit but some companies are better at packing/ storing them than others.


dr del

p.s.

I win

----------


## Slim

My first win since moving back home to the Sunshine State of Florida!

----------


## Rob

> My first win since moving back home to the Sunshine State of Florida!


Jealous.....my parents retired down there, they don't shut up about how great the weather is.

----------


## DooLittle

I haven't had a win for awhile, my turn..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Rob

> I haven't had a win for awhile, my turn.....


Sorry.....I'm like the Celtics tonight. Win

----------


## DooLittle

Well, let's just see about that...

Finders keepers, and I found a win!

----------


## jbean7916

Late night/early morning drunken WIN!

 :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Sunday evening win.  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

Looks like everyone got together and decided to shed all at once.  Got a bunch of blue snakes....
Oh, and I'm winning...

----------


## Slim

It's about time I won this contest...again  :Very Happy:

----------


## jben

I wanna play.....my first win  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## jbean7916

> I wanna play.....my first win 
> 
> Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.


didn't last long... I win!!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I can see the light of Friday.....YAY!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

> I can see the light of Friday.....YAY!!


I'm finding out that when you're unemployed, everyday is Friday...but not in a good way  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm finding out that when you're unemployed, everyday is Friday...but not in a good way


That would be nice if every day was like Friday...  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> That would be nice if every day was like Friday...


I do prefer my saturdays to fridays...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Popeye

:Neener:   :Winner:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Trochu

I just had a 'vetern' snake keeper whos had '25 snakes at once' tell me 180 g Mr. Hisster will be fine on one rat pinkie every two weeks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Currently I'm giving him two every week. I paid for fuzzies that have zero fuzz on them and look suspiciously like pinkies, wasn't impressed.

On a brighter note though, I'm winning!

----------


## Slim

Has anyone else noticed an increase in "1 Post Wonders" lately?  Seems like recently we're getting a lot of first posts that go along the lines of, "My BP Won't Eat", "Rescue Won't Poop" or "Do These Alien Heads Look Alien To You."

Then, after a page or two of good advice, I realize that the OP's post count is still at 1, and we never see or hear from them again.

Is this a new type of trolling I'm not aware of?

----------


## Rob

I'm guessing just people that wanted to know one thing then just leave after they get a answer. But I could be wrong, it could be a advanced trolling method we are not aware of.

----------


## Trochu

I get tired of the people who A) don't read the posts, B) can't be bothered to do a tiny amount of research before posting a question. 

I'm relatively new here, but I don't know how many very general poop/eating/tub/tank/UTH/thermometer/substrate etc. threads I've seen that 99% of the time, the question is answered in the Care Sheet.

I know traffic is a good thing, but I'm getting a bit tired of the repetitive traffic. I've only had my BP since December but some of these people make me feel brilliant.

----------

_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

I know what you mean, it does get kinda old answering the same question over and over and over.  Although I had never been on a forum in my life until I joined here, and I had lots to learn about how it all works.

What annoys me, is when trying to help somebody turns into beating a dead horse.  Why come on here for answers if you aren't going to fix your problem.  Because you don't like the answers you got, or what?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Slim_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Trochu

> Because you don't like the answers you got, or what?


Unfortunately, that is the exact reason why. I've seen a few like this, they want people to say what they are doing is excellent and they are taking great care of their animals. When they get the exact opposite, they get hurt, then defensive. People on the forum usually go on the offensive then because this person isn't listening to the advice. We then usually get the "well you don't know my snake like I do and he actually enjoys living with rats cause then he can eat whenever he's hungry", the person leaves, and the poor animal suffers.

----------


## DooLittle

Unfortunately, you can't fix stupid.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

> What annoys me, is when trying to help somebody turns into beating a dead horse.  Why come on here for answers if you aren't going to fix your problem.  Because you don't like the answers you got, or what?


I'm trying to learn to walk away from those threads...but, it's a work in progress  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> Unfortunately, you can't fix stupid.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


With all the advancements we have made as a society, you would think fixing stupid should be on the top of the "to-do" list...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm trying to learn to walk away from those threads...but, it's a work in progress


I find it hard not to participate in those ones, but at the same time refraining from what I really want to say.  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Lol,

It's not a new way of trolling. It's just what happens at this time of year.  :Smile: 

Lots of people get a new snake from petco or where ever and realise they have a problem and need help.

Despite searching online for the answer a lot of them really aren't netizens or forum addicts so once they get the answer they don't come back. Quite a few do come back later if they remember they got the help they needed and it worked for them and then they start taking part a little more and joining in.

I know it's easy to get noob question fatigue - it hits us all at times.

There are enough people here though that you can just decide to take a back seat for a couple of weeks or whatever and others will take up the slack.  :Smile: 

It's just the price we have to pay for trying to help beginners. If it helps it does mean we help a *lot* of individual snakes during a year compared to a forum more focused on mid to high experience level keepers.

That's what keeps me loving this place.  :Wuv:

----------

DooLittle (05-15-2012),_Rob_ (05-15-2012),_Slim_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## Rob

> Unfortunately, you can't fix stupid.


You totally stole my saying! Lol
Not that I didn't steal it from blue collar comedy  :Wink:

----------


## dr del

They call me tater salad?

----------


## Rob

> They call me tater salad?


I believe you know my son, tater tot.

----------

dr del (05-15-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> You totally stole my saying! Lol
> Not that I didn't steal it from blue collar comedy


I'm thinking you stole it, its one of my favorites!

----------

_Rob_ (05-15-2012)

----------


## Slim

Sneaking in for a late night (East Coast Time) win  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

Friday afternoon win!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Lazy Sunday afternoon win!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Lazy Sunday evening win  :Very Happy:

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

Sunday night win for me! :Very Happy:

----------


## dr del

Monday morning ( 6 am) win for me.  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana: 

I'm just about to go to bed.  :Cool:

----------


## DooLittle

Dang, haven't had me a win since Friday.  Course I haven't been here since Friday.  I know shame on me, good book, what can I say? Guess it's time to claim my Monday am win.

----------


## Slim

My mantle is looking a little bare.....

This should do the trick!   :Trophy: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> My mantle is looking a little bare.....
> 
> This should do the trick!


Hope you find something else to put in that spot.... I'm stealing your trophy   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I think your trophy time is up...  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pigfat

WINNING!!!! I think Charlie Sheen says it best though!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9QS0q3mGPGg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Slim

> Charlie Sheen


Nothing better than being a Rock Star from Mars!!!  Except, being the winner  :Taz:

----------


## pigfat

Late night win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

Evening win.  :Salute:

----------


## luvmyballs

tuesday night trophy for me 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Thanks for sharing...... I'll take that trophy!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Slim

Mine Mine Mine Mine Mine Mine Mine...oh, sorry...just practicing my typing  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

Not very gentleman like......lol
Mine, mine,mine!!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

:yawn:. Oh whoops.. did I just win?

 :Salute:

----------


## jbean7916

Tiptoeing in to steal the win...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Yoink!  :Trophy:

----------


## DooLittle

Here, I'll just take that trophy for you...And, um.......polish it for you......

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## h00blah

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...=1#post1843058

'scuse me, fellas. winners only  :Cool:

----------


## jbean7916

Nah, I win!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hoax

Thanks for keeping my win warm....

Mike

----------


## jben

What's this,.....I win again 

Sent from my EVO Design using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## dr del

WINrah!!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

Think I will set that trophy right here next to my coffee!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

I think I'll do the same with a cheeky little whisky.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

> I think I'll do the same with a cheeky little whisky.


sneaking off with the trophy and a swiggle of your whiskey...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hoax

I'm gone to Florida for 4 days come back and what do I find? Some sweet sweet win... and some whiskey!

Mike

----------


## dr del

No "e" Mike - this is the real stuff.  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 




Oh and winning!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Rob

Mmmmm the real good stuff.....h2o for the win.

----------


## DooLittle

I think you have had this long enough..  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hoax

I do not have to know how to spell to be able to win!  :Salute: 

Mike

----------


## DooLittle

> Mmmmm the real good stuff.....h2o for the win.



Gotta have some lemon in there.... 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hoax

I prefer a little lime and cucumber in my water.

Mike

----------


## DooLittle

Cucumber???? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> Cucumber???? 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


 "God this waters good. Terry have you tried the water? The cucumber accents the water in such a way that..... I don't know. I was very much looking forward to the water."

----------


## DooLittle

> "God this waters good. Terry have you tried the water? The cucumber accents the water in such a way that..... I don't know. I was very much looking forward to the water."


I must be missing something...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rob

> I must be missing something...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I pick up on the slightest will Ferrell references, it's a talent of mine.

----------


## Slim

> I prefer a little lime and cucumber in my water.
> 
> Mike


WELL LOOK WHAT THE CAT DRAGGED IN!!!!!!!

Damn, Mike, haven't heard from you in about a million years or something...

Don't be a stranger, Brother  :Wink:

----------


## Slim

Sorry I've been absent the last few days, but my new job has been off the chain, and I met a girl....

But, I still win  :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Rob

> Sorry I've been absent the last few days, but my new job has been off the chain, and I met a girl....
> 
> But, I still win


I was wondering where you were. Anyways win before the shut down?

----------


## jbean7916

Nope, I win!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MarkS

> I prefer a little lime and cucumber in my water.
> 
> Mike


The only thing I prefer in my water is a fishing lure...

----------


## DooLittle

Looks like I have been slacking off, better grab me a win!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

I strongly dislike that tapatalk doesn't show QT in my unread threads... Made me lose my win!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

> I strongly dislike that tapatalk doesn't show QT in my unread threads... Made me lose my win!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


I know, what's up with that?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

It shows up on my computer. :3 lol

----------


## DooLittle

It shows on a regular computer, but not on the tapatalk app.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

I know lol, I was just messing around  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

I think you were just trying to steal a win!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

What?! WHO'S trying to steal a win?!!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Ah, me...now 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Ah, me...now 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Oooh. Thanks for clarifying. I was very confused  :Smile:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

been up for like 30 smthing hours  :Good Job:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Huh I was asleep for like for like 21 hours yesterday after staying up from Monday until like 10am the 4th and being EXTREMELY inebriated.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahaah now thats partying now stop getting us in trouble already  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Early morning win....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

Ninja win.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Huh I was asleep for like for like 21 hours yesterday after staying up from Monday until like 10am the 4th and being EXTREMELY inebriated.


But I can't help it. Its just too damn fun.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

all i do is win win win

----------


## Coleslaw007

UGH...Why? Why you get that stuck in my head?!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahahah it was the first thing that popped in my head when i read the other posts about winning hahahaha

----------


## Coleslaw007

Lmao well it didn't pop into mine until you had to go and do that. Now Imma have to stick something in yer head!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahhaha  :ROFL:  ALL I DO IS WIN WIN WIN NO MATTER WHAT

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nope. :Very Happy: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

yerpppppp  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Mmmm no.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

mmmmmmm yesss

----------


## Coleslaw007

Don't make me say things that will get us both in trouble which yer pretty eyes.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah im not gonna argue that but i win

----------


## Coleslaw007

Are you sure?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

yepp i win  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Sure I don't?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

yep pretty sure i do nope yea i do  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nah, no way.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

you see these eyes i deff got this hahah

----------


## Coleslaw007

I have and was quite impressed but still don't think they're winning, sweety  :Smile: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pookie!

Im winning though! FINALLY I HAVE MADE IT!  :Cool:

----------


## Coleslaw007

You are?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

im deff winning here sorry girls

----------


## pookie!

> You are?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Uhm always.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  





> im deff winning here sorry girls


Id let you win, you know cuz your smaller than me and I am sure I could over power you

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Uhm always.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id let you win, you know cuz your smaller than me and I am sure I could over power you


dont threaten me with a good time woman..ooo an i got this  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Pretty sure Imma roofie y'all's asses and go for the win, by which I mean do creepy stuff to you while you're out.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

lmaoo im taking this one home also coleslaw dont threatne me with a goodtime

----------


## pookie!

> dont threaten me with a good time woman..ooo an i got this


oookay, fine then.. guess no fun for you..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> lmaoo im taking this one home also coleslaw dont threatne me with a goodtime


hey now, remember who owns you boy  :Mad:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah she said she was kidnappin u 2 ps i got this

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oooooo Pookie's gonna have to punish you. HARD. Pookie, I think he's being insubordinate.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pookie!

Most definitely Coleslaw.. someone is going to need a good hard long.....punishment when I see him  :Mad:

----------


## Coleslaw007

I've got a nice boy-whooping stick you can use! Good for teachin' em right.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahahah i still win this but seriously you two those sound like good times haha

----------


## pookie!

> I've got a nice boy-whooping stick you can use! Good for teachin' em right.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Nah, I would rather use my hand  :Very Happy:  since he is my midgy he wont be able to get away from me, hog tied on the bed and he is helpless  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -




> hahahah i still win this but seriously you two those sound like good times haha


aww nah hun I win  :Very Happy:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah i so got this see i got it so bad you wanna hog tie me hehehehe

----------


## pookie!

> hahah i so got this see i got it so bad you wanna hog tie me hehehehe


pshh youd be asking me to tie you up, and you know I aint lying  :Wink:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah ok ya got me but i still win this

----------


## pookie!

never betty crocker! NEVARRR

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah mmmmm maddd good but yea i got it

----------


## pookie!

You wish..  :Razz:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

i do i do but is till got it yeyeye

----------


## pookie!

nahh kiddo, i got it  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah yes master i got it hahahah

----------


## pookie!

mmm i like that  :Wink:  


i almost wanna let you have it  :Licking:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

<~~~~got it

----------


## pookie!

^ wishes he did

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-07-2012)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

shhhhhhhh i got it

----------


## pookie!

dont tell me to shhh! thats just going to make me be louder  :Very Happy:  i am pretty sure i can stay up longer than you.. so i WILL win this..

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahahah i am kinda tired but i was up for 40 plus hpoirs a few days back

----------


## pookie!

i know you were.. thats why i know i will win

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahahah i got this its still early lol

----------


## pookie!

you say that like i am going to give up..  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

hahah give up cause ya not gonna win this hahaah actually u prob will cause its much earlier than here hahah

----------


## pookie!

aww was that just you giving up a little  :Razz:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

just a lil my fight is weakend but still strong if that makes sense

----------


## pookie!

yea it makes sense, if you mean that your giving up to me <3

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-07-2012)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

nevaaaa givin upppp

----------


## pookie!

neva gonna let you down

----------


## BallsUnlimited

ok u won but today is mine

----------


## DooLittle

I thought this  was last one to post......

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nope, I was.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> I thought this  was last one to post......
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


ill respond to you like this 



> I would like to make an observation and and a suggestion.  First, this kind of stuff is not new to this site.  There is truly nothing new under the sun.  If you care to read all 600+ pages of the *Last One To Post Wins* thread, you will see that you have not found some new genre of humor on BP.net....you will also see my user name plastered all over many of those _humorous_ posts.
> 
> Now for the suggestion, take all this stuff to the *Last One To Post Wins* and confine it there.  Trust me.  It will make life easier for ya'll and will keep the other possible problems to a lower roar...


just doin as we were told.....last post right here

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (07-08-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok winning...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-08-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> ill respond to you like this 
> 
> 
> just doin as we were told.....last post right here


Now the first thing I thought when I read that post was "Wait...you play-hit on not-actually young boys too, Slim?! :eek:" I did appreciate that suggestion, which is why I took it here  :Smile: 

Now lemme see them gorgeous peepers, Mr. Shorty Balls!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

you gotta fight pookie for those pics hahah but can you say winning

----------


## Coleslaw007

Aaand what makes you think I haven't already seen em?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

shhhh last post i win

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nah

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Dang I _almost_  got a double Miketastic picture to... make me happy but I didn't cuz you were lame and didn't go to the expo lol. I'll forgive you cuz yer eyes are so dang pretty though.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pookie!

> Aaand what makes you think I haven't already seen em?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


She hasnt  :Very Happy: 

I keep the good ones to myself  :Licking:

----------


## rabernet

> ill respond to you like this 
> 
> 
> just doin as we were told.....last post right here


I understand that Slim suggested that you take it to THIS thread, but there's actually a dedicated thread here in QT for you - with your name on it even - can you please move it there? Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

So I guess I can get a Monday trophy???  Winning!!!  (For now  :Very Happy: )

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I understand that Slim suggested that you take it to THIS thread, but there's actually a dedicated thread here in QT for you - with your name on it even - can you please move it there? Thank you!


Okie doke.....so just trying to get things straight.....we can still be weirdos and say weird crap in here, but try not to be too weird and pervy in our little 4-way-perv-on-each-other group that somehow developed, amiright?

I'm really asking, not like trying to be a pest or sarcastic or anything. And again, thanks for being patient, I require much of this patience stuff.:o

Btw NOPE I'm winning! :p

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Hi,




> Okie doke.....so just trying to get things straight.....we can still be weirdos and say weird crap in here, but try not to be too weird and pervy in our little 4-way-perv-on-each-other group that somehow developed, amiright?
> 
> I'm really asking, not like trying to be a pest or sarcastic or anything. And again, thanks for being patient, I require much of this patience stuff.:o
> 
> Btw NOPE I'm winning! :p
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


In the intrests of not derailing loads of other threads again we'd prefer you stuck to the thread we collected all the previous posts into.

Yes there are definite limits we would like you to observe as there are *no* age-restricted areas on this site. So, while the rules are less strict in here, there are still definite limits on what we want on the site.

There are hundreds of thousands of sites where you can be as rude as you like - this just isn't one of them. 


dr del

----------

rabernet (07-09-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> In the intrests of not derailing loads of other threads again we'd prefer you stuck to the thread we collected all the previous posts into.
> 
> Yes there are definite limits we would like you to observe as there are *no* age-restricted areas on this site. So, while the rules are less strict in here, there are still definite limits on what we want on the site.
> 
> There are hundreds of thousands of sites where you can be as rude as you like - this just isn't one of them. 
> ...


Okay  :Smile:  

Being rude honestly isn't my intention....I like this site, I just very seriously have a bad case of speak (and post) before thinking but I will try to keep things PG to the best of my ability (so far clearly not too great at it)

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Another early morning win..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Until you lost  :Smile: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Lost what?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hoax

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Over. What happened around here?

I haven't seen this much perversion around here in a while...

Mike

----------


## pookie!

You should see my forum  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Uh, yeah, it was totally not "bp.net" for awhile, it was 1-900..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

what on earth.. is this allowed?

mwahahaaaa :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Hey look, I lost my win I had for a few days.....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

nuh uh uh! :Wag of the finger:

----------


## DooLittle

Here, I will polish that trophy for ya.....  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

why this is lovely and sparkly - thank you.  :Razz:

----------


## Capray

OY! *shove*

----------


## DooLittle

Looks like I missed a spot....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Whoa THAT did come out shiny and nice. Care to do a few of mine?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Nah, just mine.  I'll take it back if your done lookin....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Fine I'll just polish my own darn trophies then.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Elbow grease works best.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

TGIF!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Omg....I won? Like really, after bogarting this post for how long? Niiice!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Bogarting, that word cracks me up.  And no, you are in second place right now.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

tsk, tsk
 :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## dr del

:Dancing Carrot:

----------


## DooLittle

Saturday morning cartoons.... Just arent  what they used to be.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Saw the Dark Knight Rises last night, it was pretty good.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Winner winner, chicken dinner....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

BOOOOOGGGGAAAARRRRRTTTTTIIINNNNGGGGGGGG!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

haHA!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Um...


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Um what?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

This is so pointless


 :Neener:  :Shh:  :Evileye:  :Bonk:

----------


## Coleslaw007

What's pointless?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Um, I win.  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

OK who got the fingerprints all over my win?  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Coleslaw007

I'll dust for prints and let you know!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

dr del (07-22-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Ok, you got me.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

NOO! Thppppttthphphp :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

Ish, here comes Monday everybody......  :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Can it please just be Saturday again instead?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I'd be ok with Friday night....  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

what??
 :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Me too

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

:W00t:  
heh,heh

----------


## Coleslaw007

> heh,heh


I second that!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Wow-I never knew there were so many emoticons!
 :Hump:  <-------like wtf?

----------


## Coleslaw007

I know right?! If I wasn't on my phone I'd put a few of my favorites up. I really love the little spider guy one.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

this one? :Spider: 
I like  :Carouse:  and  :Bolt:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Lol I can't see it on Tapatalk  :Sad:  I'm sure it is though, little spider smiley face guy that walks around?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

yeah,lol. That sucks, and what's the point of having tapatalk??

- - - Updated - - -

aww man, can you see my sig?

----------


## DooLittle

Nope.  Some things don't show on tapatalk.  I usually log into the main site once in awhile to see how everything looks.  Lots more emoticons there too.  Tapatalk is just convenient  during the week.  I can pop in and out on my lunch and breaks without having to log all the way in to main site.  It's just an app, that's open, and in I go.  It's also the easiest way for my to load pictures.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Ah.  :Taz:  that's annoying
this is the only forum I've been on with THE dancing banana though lol

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yea I'm in front of a computer all day at work so I can get on the main site at work but off work I pop in on Tapatalk while I'm doing errands and such. No, can't see your or anyone's sig on Tapatalk but it's worth it for how easy it is to navigate through the forum and even moreso for being able to upload pics directly from my cell phone. Probably my favorite thing is when you first get on there's listings for most recent unread, all unread, and participated threads so you can see at a glance if anyone's posted after you in a thread or responded to you. You can also get alerts on your phone from it if you're watching a thread. Okay, here's my fav's.

 :Snake:  :Spider:  :Saber duel:  :Dance:  :Mouse2:  :Hump:  :Stab:  :Matrixfight:  :Explosion:  :Pee: 

But the little spider guys is my FAVORITE!!!  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  :Spider:  Lookit him crawl around. Go spider guy, go!!!!

----------


## DooLittle

I can't see em, lol

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

lol! i can!! wow calm down there :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Coleslaw007

Stupid Tapatalk lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

hah! :Pink Elephant:

----------


## Coleslaw007

:Very Happy: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

I'm still playing.. jsyk

----------


## Coleslaw007

Thanks for letting me know, I wasn't sure.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

*humph*
well I DESERVE this win...  :Devilish: 

- - - Updated - - -

Hah, little Indy just struck at me while i was staring at her cause she was crawling around :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I hope she eats tomorrow...

 :W00t:  now let's see you- Oy!

----------


## DooLittle

Good luck on her eating.  I will get that trophy out of the way so you can get to her tub........

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oy! I hope she eats too!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Haha, well I'm getting a small rat today. Also can't wait to try to get her to eat f/t.. ugh. :Irked2: 


What is "oy" from??

----------


## Coleslaw007

> now let's see you- Oy!




Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

I know _that_ but I mean in general.. I just heard someone say it.
 :Petting:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh lol I just figured I would if you really wanted  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

lol..

WAIT NO FAIR!!

----------


## Coleslaw007

What?! What's no fair?!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

You keep on winning :Razz: 
HA

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oh am I bogarting again? I'm sorry.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Yay, we made it to hump day!  Only two more get em ups!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Indy ate  :Smile: 
Ha HAA! :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Niiice!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Ikr,
 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DooLittle

TGIF!!!!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

I claim this win in the name of the Queen (Godblessherandallwhosailinher )

----------


## Coleslaw007

I claim this win in the name of Freddie Mercury! Same thing kinda

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

My regular pub was shown in the olympic opening ceremony ( they run down the steps of it in the opening scenes of Trainspotting ).

How class is that.  :Good Job:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-27-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

That's cool.  Now I'm gonna have to look for it tonight when I watch!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

waah.
You meanies degrading my winnership. :Very Happy: 
ha

----------


## DooLittle

Winner.... Who me???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> My regular pub was shown in the olympic opening ceremony ( they run down the steps of it in the opening scenes of Trainspotting ).
> 
> How class is that.


Niiice! I love that movie btw.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

:Wag of the finger:  winning

----------


## Coleslaw007

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BallsUnlimited

touche :Cool:

----------


## Capray

right back atchya  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Haven't had a chance to catch up on some Olympics yet... :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

WHAT?? no olympics? :Surprised: 
i was watching swimming all night :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

Ok got in some gymnastics, and swimming.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

good jaab  :Good Job: 

- - - Updated - - -

and i am proud to anounce that indy ae her second meal last night :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

woo a new page

----------


## Capray

and I'm _still_ winning :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nope

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

yup 
 :Spider:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nah

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

nuh uh!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yeah huh.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

As if.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DooLittle

Um, taksie backsie.......

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

right back atchya.... AGAIN!!

----------


## DooLittle

Wait, what??????

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Whoo! Driving on a washboard dirt backroad in a Scion xB! Desert rave yea!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

My turn.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

How are the Olympics going over there???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Taking over tv and getting on my nerves.  :Razz: 

I think everyone is really surprised we have as many medals as we do. Given our tiny size in comparrison to the top two medal leaders.  :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

Looks like our gymnastic girls are doing ok.  I haven't got to see as much as I would like.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

yeah, it is taking over everything. on y new pack of oreos they are promoting with the gymnast girls an stuff :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Does anyone else like watching the haunted?? :Party on:

----------


## DooLittle

What's the haunted?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pigfat

I win! And the person below me still wets the bed and makes out with a Justin Bieber poster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

DooLittle (08-12-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> I win! And the person below me still wets the bed and makes out with a Justin Bieber poster. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was really hoping you wouldn't tell anyone about that.... :Sad: 
Last time I tell YOU a secret!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_pigfat_ (09-23-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> I win! And the person below me still wets the bed and makes out with a Justin Bieber poster. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I love what you did here ^^  

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

hey,hey wait for me! 
I went camping in yosemite and 
SAW A BEAR!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

> hey,hey wait for me! 
> I went camping in yosemite and 
> SAW A BEAR!!!


You know what they say, pics or it didn't happen.... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

my mom was reaching around for the camera and then it ran away

TRUE STORY!!


oh and I win :Petting:

----------


## DooLittle

Yay the weekend!!!!!  Woot, woot!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

yuh huh.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DooLittle

Ish Monday.  Got a new Enchi coming home soon!!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Good for you!  (PICS OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!!!!!!)  :ROFL: 

SquEAL! I win!

----------


## Virus

So, which mod is going to lock the thread and win the game?   :Ninja:

----------


## dr del

:Surprised:  As if we would do that!  :Ninja:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-01-2014)

----------


## Pampho85

I would :Razz:  Just saying. Haha.

----------


## Capray

Yeah..I can hardly believe this is allowed...at least its not public

----------


## DooLittle

> Good for you!  (PICS OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!!!!!!) 
> 
> SquEAL! I win!



Pics next week when he gets here!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

okay...fine. do you know how to post a poll? :Sad:

----------


## dr del

> okay...fine. do you know how to post a poll?


When you are writing the new thread there is an option (tickbox ) to create a poll if you scroll down.

Tick that and put in the number of options you need.

Once you post the new thread it will ask you for the question and the options you want to put as well as a few other things.  :Smile: 


dr del

----------


## Capray

thanks

 :Razz:

----------


## luvmyballs

Hey everyone been out for a while but came back to say I WIN!!!! :Good Job:

----------


## Capray

No. Me. MWAHAH. :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

I don't think so guys....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Wahh.. You ruined it!

----------


## DooLittle

Nope, just getting my trophy back.  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## irishanaconda

Do i get a trophey or a cookie?

----------


## Coleslaw007

We get trophies and cookies?!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## irishanaconda

Ive been wondering how so many newbies get such high post counts lol

----------


## Capray

^^^That's right

----------


## Coleslaw007

Are you really Irish? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I am.  Part anyhow.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

you all SUCK 
I win!!!!!

----------


## DooLittle

> you all SUCK 
> I win!!!!!


I don't think I have seen you here before, welcome!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I don't think I have seen you here before, welcome! 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


nice try :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yea, welcome!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Hello there

----------


## DooLittle

Lol, I seriously don't think I have seen you in qt before.  :Cool: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pampho85

Hello people who have snakes and that I envy!:0

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I try to stay out of here because there are still rules here and I tend to forget that :Wink:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Bah! Rules psssht

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

hussssshhhhhhh :Cool:

----------


## Coleslaw007

NO! I WILL NOT BE SILENCED!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Who plays by the rules anyhow???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (09-04-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Who plays by the rules anyhow???
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Lames.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Thpppttthhh :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yes. New page.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

yup new page

----------


## DooLittle

Enchi heading out today!!  Oh yeah, I got a tracking number!!!!  :Good Job:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (09-04-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

home for lunch

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay Doolittle!

At work :/

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (09-04-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> home for lunch


Lucky, you get to go home for lunch.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I work 4 1/2 mile from home  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

Wouldn't that be nice.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Too bad..Huh. :Taz:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Oh well................

----------


## DooLittle

Pit, did some new gal pm you about a snake?  Someone was in Texas looking for a snake local, and I told them to pm you, you might have babes still.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nope, no one through here.
Thank you though. :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

You're welcome.  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

the weather is FINALLY cooling here!!!

----------


## DooLittle

I can honesty say I am excited for fall.  We were Bbq' ing at about 7:00 tonight and it was starting to get dusky out.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Yo, yo, yo!

----------


## DooLittle

Yo what?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

yo mama!

----------


## DooLittle

Is it time to go home yet?  Mondays suck.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

home now LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## Capray

Meh...I was home sick. :Sad: 

Woot! New page again!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

pairing up the group tonight

- - - Updated - - -

BTW the horse is plaid  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

> pairing up the group tonight
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW the horse is plaid


What are you pairing up?  I can't wait till next year when I can do that too.

And what the h is the plaid horse??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Yeah! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

Still trying to figure out what the plaid horse is...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

^^^
You're not alone! Lol, wut?

----------


## DooLittle

Hey Pit, what is the plaid horse???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Tell us! :Taz:  dude!

----------


## DooLittle

Why doesn't anybody else play here?????

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

I feel sick....I ate WAAAAAY too much sushi.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

> I feel sick....I ate WAAAAAY too much sushi.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


No such flanimal.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Capray

> I feel sick....I ate WAAAAAY too much sushi.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Lucky _duck_!!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Mmmmm it was so good but they do an all you can eat thing so we were trying to eat enough to make it worth it and you can't have any leftovers or they'll charge you.

Just bought a p. metallica and a. versicolor tarantula slings!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Omg!! P. metallica?!?!?!Really? Pics or it didn't happen  :Mad: 

- - - Updated - - -

And can I see a pic of that crazy reduced pattern blackback pseudo clown of yous too? :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

they're still tiny and sooooo cute!

I don't have any pics of Pseudo Clown on my phone and my camera is dead, we're still in a motel in Tucson for the show this weekend. When we get back tomorrow I could snap an updated pic or two. If you wanna see the pics I already posted on here go view my topics and its the thread titled "I'll see what you guys think, pic heavy" or something like that.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (10-08-2012)

----------


## Capray

Wow, awesome! Your gonna have some beauties when they are full grown. :Very Happy:  how do you afford such things? How do you sex tarantulas?

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Wow, awesome! Your gonna have some beauties when they are full grown. how do you afford such things? How do you sex tarantulas?


Ikr?! I'm so excited!!
Haha bc I didn't find any snakes I wanted to buy at the show. Also the guy was doing deals for the show, so the p. met. was only $100 and we actually picked up 3 of them bc a friend wanted 2 and is paying us for them, so since we spent so much he threw in the versicolor for $10, but *we* actually only spent $110 total so SCOOOORE!!

You can't at all when they're babies, once they mature I guess you can somehow look at their molt with a magnifying glass or you can look at their underside and there's something you look for..... Lol I'm not too sure how to do it but I've looked it up before so I know there are ways.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Fricken awesome :Spider: 's.  Great price too.  I saw Psuedo Clown and he is HOT. Heh I spent the night in San Francisco and ate too much Mexican food after attending the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass festival! I want a T. someday.. cool. Stuff.
Are you gonna do any breeding this year? All those snakes are gonna be begging you to let them in each others bins, lol. 

I have so many posts on this thread it's embarrassing.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Fricken awesome's.  Great price too.  I saw Psuedo Clown and he is HOT. Heh I spent the night in San Francisco and ate too much Mexican food after attending the Hardly Strictly Bluegrass festival! I want a T. someday.. cool. Stuff.
> Are you gonna do any breeding this year? All those snakes are gonna be begging you to let them in each others bins, lol. 
> 
> I have so many posts on this thread it's embarrassing.


I love him, he's so sweet too!

Mmmmm Mexican food. Nice! They're awesome pets, get one!

Heck yea, I was putting my hypo mojave to my het ghost girl before this trip and Imma put em back together once we get back. I have another het ghost girl for him too and then I have a fire I'm gonna put to my pastel and normal girls. I'm so freaking excited to get eggs!!!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Awesome. You need a fire girl! Don't you like white snakes? BKEL aren't gonna produce themselves....! :Teamwork:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Love em! I'd love to get one. I've got a pair of lemonback fires but they're only 200-300ish grams right now. They should make pure white blkel's once they go.

I'm curious what a pairing between my female lemonback and male normal fire would give me.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (10-08-2012)

----------


## Capray

..only one way to find out! :Smile:

----------


## Capray

testing.. a photo of my ball python should appear..



- - - Updated - - -

Oh, I think it did!!
hoorayy!

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nice!

I like her nice banding.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (10-08-2012)

----------


## Capray

Thanks! Well, when I got her it was her or a cinny boy hatchling.. I'm glad I chose her, even though I like morphs..good old normals :Smile: 
Im so glad I finally posted a picture. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Capray

testing again...is this a moving figure? lol


- - - Updated - - -

heehee

----------


## dr del

No, It's a moving Sisco. :roll:

 :Razz:

----------

_Capray_ (10-08-2012)

----------


## Capray

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jbean7916

Been awhile so I'm scheduled for a win!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nah I looked and its my name on the schedule, it says it very clearly.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Capray

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## sissysnakes

Me.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I win! Haha

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

:sploosh:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :sploosh:

----------


## Capray

Hey Boaslaw..what do you look like!?!?! It's irking me to not picture your face and all these ridiculous posts... :Very Happy:

----------


## Capray

terrible computer picture of me with Indy

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Hey Boaslaw..what do you look like!?!?! It's irking me to not picture your face and all these ridiculous posts...


Haha go troll my Facebook. Coleslaw Kalashnikov. I can't figure out how to get pics from my FB to here and I don't take pics of myself, I've like only got ones ppl tagged me in. 
Warning: I don't there's a single sober photo and if you friend me, I post A LOT of really weird offensive crap lol feel free to go stalk my photos though

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Lol, will do.. mwahahahh.. stalker mode :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Capray

Indy eating (this was a while ago)

----------


## Capray

Some "singing" baby beardies from a show last summer

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Morning everyone :Very Happy:

----------


## Capray

Oh hai

----------


## DooLittle

Howdy yall

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Yo, yo, yo! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Very Happy:  :Embarassed:  :Razz:  :Smile:  :Cool:  :Good Job:  :Rage:

----------


## Capray

This is actually a wild horse that was with a possibly pregnant mare, this is the stallion. He snorted and pawed at us but held his ground. (This pic is a super close up)


- - - Updated - - -

Augh, it didn't work correctly! What happened?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Top of the morning to you all :Cool:

----------


## DooLittle

> This is actually a wild horse that was with a possibly pregnant mare, this is the stallion. He snorted and pawed at us but held his ground. (This pic is a super close up)
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Augh, it didn't work correctly! What happened?


Pretty horse.  Where was that?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

This was near Mesa Verde, NM

----------


## DooLittle

Is that where you live, or vacation?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

It was a road trip, I live in CA. 
I won...,AGAIN :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> I won...,AGAIN


No............ I dont think so :Wink:

----------


## Capray

Ah your happiness deceives you.. :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay! Back from camping for 4 days and sooooo happy to be clean, sleeping in a bed, and full of pizza!

Uuuuggghhh horses terrify me. As soon as I saw that thing I woulda been gone!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Lol, we almost ran when he snorted, but that might've resulted in an epic chase...he was very protective of his mare! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DooLittle

> Yay! Back from camping for 4 days and sooooo happy to be clean, sleeping in a bed, and full of pizza!
> 
> Uuuuggghhh horses terrify me. As soon as I saw that thing I woulda been gone!
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


A hot shower and real bed after camping always feels all soooo good!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Hi there again. :Wink:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Morning LOL

----------


## Capray

Evening! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dr del

Morning.  :Very Happy:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Morning :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

Ohh, my turn again!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

nope............ mine

----------


## Capray

Rawr :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

> nope............ mine



Aww, share??  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

okay  :Cool:

----------


## Capray

Yeah, help yourself! :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Don't mind if I do.....

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Ahem!!

----------


## DooLittle

Welcome to Monday folks!  :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Meh....it was a terrible monday, I hava an essay due tommorow morning.. :Spider:  dont fricken talk to me! *grump,grump, grump*
Whatd'd you think of the debate (assuming you care at all)

----------


## DooLittle

> Meh....it was a terrible monday, I hava an essay due tommorow morning.. dont fricken talk to me! *grump,grump, grump*
> Whatd'd you think of the debate (assuming you care at all)


I think that's a whole other thread.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Really.. oh, just ignore that..

----------


## dr del

It's Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii day!!!!!! :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Coleslaw007

YUUUUS! Friday!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Lol, yep.
If a snake ate itself, would it eventually pop out of existence?

----------


## DooLittle

Well, here we are at Sunday already....boo.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Lol, yep.
> If a snake ate itself, would it eventually pop out of existence?


Um idk, I know a snake eating it's own tail is called an ouroboros though.

Here look, I made a geckobouros!!!!!

----------

_Capray_ (10-29-2012)

----------


## Capray

Lol....*rolls eyes. Huhhh..Hey everyone, I'm gonna foster some rats from a rescue...I hope the evaluator doesnt notice the snake cage in the corner.. lol  :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

> Lol....*rolls eyes. Huhhh..Hey everyone, I'm gonna foster some rats from a rescue...I hope the evaluator doesnt notice the snake cage in the corner.. lol


Who's that??^^

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

¿What?

----------


## DooLittle

> ¿What?


Who's the evaluator?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

The woman who is the rat rescue's president, she's  coming to bring foster rats and rat food.

----------


## DooLittle

> The woman who is the rat rescue's president, she's  coming to bring foster rats and rat food.


Aah, I see.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Hi again!
I won again,
The foster rats are here! Three female albinos.

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Hi again!
> I won again,
> The foster rats are here! Three female albinos.


Congrats! What are they being fostered for?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Just from the rat rescue, someone didn't want them anymore, and, ahem, ahem, DIDINT do a very good job socializng them, all three of them have drawn blood so far..ahh patience. :Rage:  :Rage:  :Rage:

----------


## DooLittle

My last rat that drew blood turned into snake food...  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (11-07-2012)

----------


## Capray

I know, I know...these hunks of rats are way too big...like burm sized.

----------


## DooLittle

Maybe you need to get yourself a boa for the larger ones....  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Lol..I want a boa, too. If I got one, it would be a huge project. Being 13, and all. I've only handled a dwarf retic at a show, and an adult BCC, And I could honestly barley handle an adult boa..And there would be a whole thing with building a big enclosure and rescuing it and everything, maybe once I get to highschool.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Surprised:  :Confused:

----------


## DooLittle

> Lol..I want a boa, too. If I got one, it would be a huge project. Being 13, and all. I've only handled a dwarf retic at a show, and an adult BCC, And I could honestly barley handle an adult boa..And there would be a whole thing with building a big enclosure and rescuing it and everything, maybe once I get to highschool..


Lol, your just a baby!  Yay, election done!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CLSpider

I'm not so sure I want to get involved in this....

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm not so sure I want to get involved in this....


Welcome to the party!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Lol, yep, welcome!

I'm not a baby! 
You're just a poo-poo head!!! :Petting:

----------


## Capray

Random drawin from school, just went over it with pen!

They DO have some serious sausage butt.......!

----------


## DooLittle

My win!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Nah

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CLSpider

Party time, PARTY TIME!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Capray

Nuh UH!!

----------


## DooLittle

Good morning all...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

:Ninja:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Capray

:Taz:  :Rage:  :Rage:  :Taz:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Dancin' Banana:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Snake:  :Taz:  :Snake:  :Taz:

----------


## DooLittle

> 


Your not so sneaky ninja boy!!

----------


## Capray

Lol :Wink: 
















.......

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## DooLittle

:Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## dr del

.......

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

................................... :Wag of the finger:

----------


## DooLittle

What a nice crisp night for a walk.  27 degrees and clear as a bell, the stars were beautiful.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Popeye

:Neener:   :Rolleyes2:   :Neener:

----------


## Capray

Lol....snakebytes is totally ridiculous, but I love it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Woo my new and first girlfriend is coming over for the weekend!


Guess We shall see if I am the last post!

----------


## Capray

Oh, hi there. Have fun with your girlfriend and, don't count your odds before they pip!

Clever spin, eh, eh? :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Gotta get some current pics of my boa.  He just a doll.  Oh, did I win again?????  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Oh, it looks like you did. AHEM. AHEMAHEM.
How old is the boa? And doolittile is it true that you're female? Wut? I never knew.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

You people are up WAY past your bed time :ROFL:

----------


## DooLittle

> Oh, it looks like you did. AHEM. AHEMAHEM.
> How old is the boa? And doolittile is it true that you're female? Wut? I never knew.


About 7 months, and yes  :Very Happy: 




> You people are up WAY past your bed time


You're telling me... :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

purple leopards  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

Pink zebras

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

GREEN ANACONDA! Oh wait, it exists...

----------


## Coleslaw007

Do *not* think of a rainbow polar bear...

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Not fair!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

hip hop hippoptamus

----------


## DooLittle

> Do *not* think of a rainbow polar bear...
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


How about a rainbow unicorn?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Long as its not rainbow polar bear

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

What's with rainbow polar bears?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Don't think about them!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Sigh, it's raining all day!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

no rain here

----------


## HypoLyf

I'm up at 6 AM and doing laundry... guh!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

up at 5am playing black ops :Good Job:

----------


## Capray

What IS so amazing about black ops?!?! :Taz:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> What IS so amazing about black ops?!?!


The joy of killing without going to jail  :Good Job:

----------

_Capray_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

> I'm up at 6 AM and doing laundry... guh!


I got you beat.  I was doing laundry at 4:30, and grocery store at 5:30, am.   :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

I want ice creammm

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I want to relax LOL

----------


## DooLittle

> I want to relax LOL


X2.  But there is cooking to be done...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Oh, yes! Apple cobbler!

----------


## DooLittle

Everybody have a good Thanksgiving?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yep!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I'm thinking a turkey sandwich sounds good right now...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I'm thinking doing away with black fridays sounds GREAT!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Blah.  Stuck at work today.  :Mad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Oh, well.

----------


## pigfat

W-i-n!

----------


## Capray

W-i-n-n-e-s-t!

- - - Updated - - -

Op, op, op op, oppa gangnam style! NEW PAGE!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

<-------Top Dog :Cool:

----------


## Capray

<-------Cool Cat :Devilish:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

^-----trying to be sneaky

 :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

My turn??

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not now

----------


## DooLittle

> Not now


Well boo-hoo  :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

<------shiggah-hooplah powdered rat milk replacer

----------


## DooLittle

> <------shiggah-hooplah powdered rat milk replacer


Theif!  Win stealer!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

night :Very Happy:

----------


## Capray

nirglahblabbadabbah. Feh.  I won...again....ahem.. 
there is such thing as TOO much stevia in your lemonade....

----------


## Capray

Vene,ous tentacula! Blast-ended :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:

----------


## DooLittle

> nirglahblabbadabbah. Feh.  I won...again....ahem.. 
> there is such thing as TOO much stevia in your lemonade....





> Vene,ous tentacula! Blast-ended :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:


Wah???????

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

nope nope

----------


## DooLittle

Happy Holidays everyone!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

hummmmmm BUG!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Capray

I don;y think it quite counts as "the holidays" yet... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And my friend did the "blast ended skrewt" part... the first ones says "there IS such thing as TOO much stevia in your lemonade..."

----------


## DooLittle

Oh yes, its the holiday alright!  Holiday season anyhow...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Erg.. and all the candles are holiday scented and it's totally disgusting. I seriously will puke if I'm around artificial sugar-cookie scent.

 :projectile: <-------Yep, that happens

----------


## DooLittle

> Erg.. and all the candles are holiday scented and it's totally disgusting. I seriously will puke if I'm around artificial sugar-cookie scent.
> 
> <-------Yep, that happens


Go sniff your Xmas tree...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Don't have one!  :Razz: 
Lo but that smell doesn't gross me out it's the food scented stuff.

----------


## DooLittle

How about a cinny one, lol.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Eurgh, what, a snake-scented cande?? I don't even want to KNOW what that smells like!

----------


## DooLittle

WOOT-WOOT!!!  Coral Albino Boa coming home Saturday, smokin high contrast albino bp touches down Tuesday!!  I can hardly wait...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (12-09-2012),PitOnTheProwl (12-05-2012)

----------


## Capray

Congrats! Looking forward to pics! :Good Job:

----------


## Rob

Winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

nope nope

----------


## DooLittle

Woot-woot!  I am ready for Christmas, finished wrapping presents tonight!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Woot woot!
I am busy decorating my Channukah-Bush. C:

----------


## DooLittle

How about some pics?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

lol...here



- - - Updated - - -

Oh look at that fresh new page...feel free to thank me  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Doolittle ftw...:p

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Uhh...
Here's a nummy for all  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Hey, who stole my trophy???

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I dont know  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (12-12-2012)

----------


## dr del

Nice snook.

P.s. I win.  :Razz:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> P.s. I win.


Nope, sorry, try again later.........................

----------


## Badger711

Sorry guys...I'm afraid I've won.

----------


## DooLittle

Two snakes in 5 days.  Someone stop me... :Very Happy: . (I kid, don't you dare)



Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Coleslaw007

FTWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNN!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

*herminnah, heerminah*

----------


## DooLittle

Blah

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Auugh, really, Indy doesn't want to eat that tastay juicy little ratlet that's sitting in front of her face?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

:Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## DooLittle

> Auugh, really, Indy doesn't want to eat that tastay juicy little ratlet that's sitting in front of her face?



Nope.  3 out of 4 of my adults aren't eating.  My bee on the other hand, thinks she needs to eat every 5 days when I feed my little enchi dude.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Oh well.... my snake seems to have a slow metabolism. she'll eat every 10 days but not weekly.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

*friday*!!!!

----------


## DooLittle

> *friday*!!!!


YEE-friggin-HA!!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Pikka CHOW-WOW!

----------


## DooLittle

Weekend!!!  Woot-woot!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Friday night, woot woot! (oowah oowah!)

----------


## DooLittle

Only one more weekend till Christmas.  I can't believe it.  I haven't even watched all of my Christmas specials yet.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Updating site  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## DooLittle

> Updating site


Ok pit, you've had it long enough.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Ermahgerd! Indy is refusing! Jucay! Tastay! Rattay! Ugh...looks like this rat will have to be frozen... :Sad:  I hate that!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

744 pages  :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

It was snowing here for a bit.  Not sticking though.  :Sad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Doolittle shall not win this 

for i shall win it



lol

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Coleslaw007

Wonder if anyone's ever read the whole way through this?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

nope LOL

----------


## DooLittle

Ripley says hi.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

HI :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Capray

HI :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Capray

> Wonder if anyone's ever read the whole way through this?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


I tried to!

----------


## DooLittle

Why am I at work today??  :Mad: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Because you're getting paid for it, dammit!

----------


## dr del

veni vidi vici

----------


## DooLittle

Ha-ha!  I win!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Popeye

I don't think so.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## DooLittle

Wait, huh?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Dude...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Looks like everybody forgot about this place... :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

I think I had the longest win. Like 2 months  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

Win!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Victory is mine!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Hiiiiiiiiiiii.

----------


## dr del

Hoooooooooo

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work we go.

----------


## Rob

Felt like winning tonight

----------

dr del (02-06-2013)

----------


## jbean7916

Since this is probably the only thing u I'll won all day... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Good morning!  Oh wait, did I just win?  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

You did, 

It was really impressive too - I wasn't expecting it or anything.  :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

> You did, 
> 
> It was really impressive too - I wasn't expecting it or anything.



Lol's.  You funny fella...


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

4 days of winning thwarted.. Looks like I'm winning again though

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

BADDAH BOOM SKEET!

 I wins.

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, you've had that trophy far to long.  It's starting to grow mold.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Almost a week long win? I can't allow it Dr. Doolittle!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, its been awhile since I thought to look in here.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Indy ate a few minutes ago. 

And yaayy

----------


## DooLittle

A whole week???  We can't have that...

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

Winner winner chicken dinner...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

I didn't have chicken for dinner... :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jbean7916

I had chicken for lunch! :p

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Mmm, looks like that trophy is getting dusty...

----------


## jbean7916

Noooooooooooo!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Hey.  You give that back.

----------


## Ginevive

Whoever posts after me has to.. um.. mow the lawn! And do dishes.

----------


## Ginevive

No takers? We had steak and potatoes tonight.. there's a nice hard/crusty coating of potato on one of my kettles that needs to be attended to...

----------


## jbean7916

I can't more the lawn, I'm allergic to the outside.. And i'm not great at dishes either.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ginevive

Darn. I was going to make lasagna and let it bake extra-long, without using cooking spray in the pan. 

lol.

----------


## dr del

[/lurk]

 :Ninja: 

Have I won yet?

----------


## Ginevive

Dr Del! How are ya, man?!

----------

dr del (04-20-2013)

----------


## dr del

I'm getting there.  :Smile: 

Got some eggs on the go which is making me smile a bit.  :Good Job: 

How's you?

----------


## jbean7916

Jealous.. No eggs here yet... I'm hoping my virgin pastel goes this year, had some good locks with my pied!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Tuesday morning win!

----------


## h00blah

> Tuesday morning win!


Congrats!
 :Ninja:

----------


## Capray

Mmm lasangna

----------


## dr del

Where?  :Long tongue:

----------


## jbean7916

Yuck, no lasagna for me!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

BBQ all weekend here.

----------


## jbean7916

Tacos today.. I mean it IS Cinco de Mayo!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Capray

Winnipeg weiner

----------


## Ginevive

wolf spiders rule! 

Buy them eight little shoes for their birthday  :Smile:

----------


## jbean7916

Wonderful world of walruses..






wait, are we just saying "w" things?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Wildly wonderful wackadoodles?  :Razz:

----------


## jbean7916

Williams withered walnuts?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## arialmt

Shhhh.  Be very very quiet, I'm trying to kill a thread.

----------


## Neal

Wow, this thread is still going. I remember this from a few years back.

----------


## arialmt

aparently

----------


## dr del

It's because nobody will let me win.  :Taz:

----------


## jbean7916

> It's because nobody will let me win.


Because it's meeee that's supposed to win

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> It's because nobody will let me win.


Because an admin doesn't need to win, and the only way you'd win is if you cheated and locked the thread, lol.

----------


## arialmt

This post is invisible. You will not want to post after not reading something that doesn't exist.

----------


## Capray

Existence is futile

----------


## Neal

Apparently not.

----------


## jbean7916

> This post is invisible. You will not want to post after not reading something that doesn't exist.


Your Jedi mind tricks won't work here! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_arialmt_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Your Jedi mind tricks won't work here! 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Go back to sleep.

----------


## dr del

:Razz:

----------

_arialmt_ (05-27-2013)

----------


## Neal

You too dr del.

----------


## arialmt

> Existence is futile


Trying to say we're born to die?

----------


## Neal

I win.

----------


## jbean7916

> I win.


False

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> False
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Don't think I'll let you win.

----------


## arialmt

I like this game. It's less messy than a whizzing contest.

----------


## Neal

> I like this game. It's less messy than a whizzing contest.


Possibly, but not quite.

----------


## dr del

have I won yet?

----------


## arialmt

:Community:  You'll never beat me I have the Greendale Seven on my side.

----------


## Neal

I win for now.

----------


## arialmt

Whatever happened to Faye Wray?

----------


## Neal

> Whatever happened to Faye Wray?


No idea who that even is.

----------


## dr del

Philistine.  :Razz: 

She passed in 2004.

----------


## Neal

> Philistine. 
> 
> She passed in 2004.


Still no idea who that is.

----------


## dr del

She was the actress held by the ape in the original king kong among her many roles.

----------

_NormanSnake_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## Neal

> She was the actress held by the ape in the original king kong among her many roles.


Ah, see, you're probably older then me so I wouldn't of known that.  :Razz:

----------


## dr del

Some days I feel older than Methuselah.

----------


## Neal

> Some days I feel older than Methuselah.


You may just be.  :Very Happy:

----------


## jbean7916

Ugh... Monday.. At least I'll have this win  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> Ugh... Monday.. At least I'll have this win 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


You broke my winning streak.

----------


## arialmt

Hey, this isn't where I parked my car.

----------


## Neal

No and you won't win anyways.

----------


## arialmt

Why so serious?

----------


## Neal

> Why so serious?


Who's serious?

----------


## arialmt

Reaganomics - Donatello Mutant Turtle

----------


## Neal

Hmm, or not.

----------


## jbean7916

Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch

Good morning everyone.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetch
> 
> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Morning.

----------


## dr del

it's monday - send help.

----------


## Neal

> it's monday - send help.


Well now it's Monday.

----------


## jbean7916

Only for another hour 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> Only for another hour 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Yea, now it's Friday.

----------


## dr del

I like fridays.  :Smile:

----------


## arialmt

Austria, Well then, g'day mate, let's throw another shrimp on the the barbie

----------


## Neal

I'm back to winning.

----------


## arialmt

Do they speck English in What?

----------


## jbean7916

> Do they speck English in What?


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## arialmt

Oops,

Correction: Do they speak English in What?

----------


## Neal

Hmm. Maybe?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Win win

----------


## Neal

I win.

----------


## arialmt

"Everybody do the Michigan Rag" - Michigan J. Frog (really need a musical note emoticon)

----------


## jbean7916

Did a HIIT bootcamp last night and I'm super sore! Not sore enough to not steal this win though  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

I'm going to take the crown for awhile.

----------


## jbean7916

> I'm going to take the crown for awhile.


No

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neal

> No
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Oh no you don't.

----------


## arialmt

"Are you threatening me?" - Mike Judge as Beavis, as Cornholio.

----------


## Neal

> "Are you threatening me?" - Mike Judge as Beavis, as Cornholio.


LOL. You'd know if I was threatening you  :Razz: .

----------


## arialmt

"I believe whatever doesn't kill you simply makes you stranger" - (best)Joker(ever)

----------


## Neal

Est sularus oth Mithas

----------


## arialmt

"My fellow nerds and I will retire to the nerdery with our calculators." - Richard Hayden

----------


## Neal

99% of being smart is knowing what you're stupid at.

----------


## Pyrate81

Ding! Ding!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neal

> ding! Ding! :d


hee haw.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So how do I play this??

- - - Updated - - -

when does the next cycle end??

----------


## Pyrate81

I think you just post "I win" until the internet or the world ends and whomever posts last is the actual winner.  

Read the first 10 pages or so and that's how it went back then.  Then skipped quite a few pages and they went to movie or song quotes.  I say just post anything within forum rules and you're good.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Ok cool

i win

----------


## Neal

> Ok cool
> 
> i win


Negative.

----------


## Pyrate81

Boom-shaka-laka.  I win!

----------


## arialmt

"I'm not Mr. Labowski, man. You're Mr. Labowski, I'm the Dude, man." - paraphrased

----------

dr del (07-03-2013)

----------


## Neal

I'm so freaking tired.

----------


## Pyrate81

"Is it the shoes!"

----------


## Neal

Or in the air.

----------


## Pyrate81

"He's on fire!"

----------


## Neal

Hmm. Random quotes.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"ITS FOR WASHING YOUR BACKSIDE!!!!"

(guess what that's from....)

----------


## Neal

> "ITS FOR WASHING YOUR BACKSIDE!!!!"
> 
> (guess what that's from....)


A person?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Which movie it's from...it's herp related actually  :Smile: 

still fuzzy on when the next game play ends...it it last person to post each night, or last each week, etc??

----------


## Neal

Ah. I watch too many movies to remember everything.

----------


## Anya

Crocodile Dundee.  :Razz: 

I've seen it before, many many moons ago...but I'll admit, I googled it.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Crocodile Dundee. 
> 
> I've seen it before, many many moons ago...but I'll admit, I googled it.


I've seen it a few times, but I didn't remember that.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Morning comes tooooooo early these days

----------


## Neal

Especially when you're sleeping good, or having a good dream.

----------


## Pyrate81

> Hmm. Random quotes.


My last 2 quotes were from NBA Jam on Sega from like 1994




> Which movie it's from...it's herp related actually 
> 
> still fuzzy on when the next game play ends...it it last person to post each night, or last each week, etc??



There is no reset that I'm aware of, the game has no real point or end.  It's like _the song that doesn't end_ by lamchop's play along.   :Very Happy: 

Let it roll. 

"I love the smell of napalm in the morning, it smells like victory!"

----------


## Neal

NBA jam te was awesome. He's heating up.... He's on fire!!!! I loved shattering the backboard too.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

yes it goes on and on my friends......

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

...some people started singin' it not knowing what it was...

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

and they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just becauseThis is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because

This is the song that doesn't end......

Yes it goes on and on my friend....

Some people started singing it not knowing what it was.....

And they'll continue singing it forever just because...

----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

Wow. I won't keep singing it, don't worry, lol.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

I'll sing it sometimes to get the song into peoples' heads.  Never works for me though.   :Sad:

----------

Neal (07-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

It's just too long to read tbh, lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hey, respect the song!!

----------


## arialmt

"Listen, the nothing will be here any minute. I will just sit here and let it take me away too. They look like big, good, strong hands. Don't they?" - Rockbiter 1984

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

nice work arialmt

"Atreyuuuu!"    :Smile:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What??

----------


## Neal

Yea, I'm lost too.

----------


## Pyrate81

You guys never saw _The Never Ending Story _ did you?  Arial was quoting that movie, the character was Rockbiter.

----------


## Neal

> You guys never saw _The Never Ending Story _ did you?  Arial was quoting that movie, the character was Rockbiter.


I've seen it, just not since I was a little kid and I don't remember much about it. I do remember I had a thing for that princess or whatever she was when I was a kid though.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I fight for the Users!!

----------


## Neal

I fight for myself.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Rebel scum!!

----------


## Pyrate81

It's a cra...trap!

----------


## arialmt

"Negative, I am a meat popsicle."

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Interjection: Silence Meatbag!!

----------


## Neal

One more day of work then I'm off until August 3rd.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Morning comes way too early....

----------


## arialmt

"You're all worthless and weak. Now, drop and give me twenty." - Neidermeyer 1978

----------


## Neal

> "You're all worthless and weak. Now, drop and give me twenty." - Neidermeyer 1978


Some type of a military movie, lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Isn't that from Animal House??
never sen or, but I think that's where neodermeyer is from...

----------


## Neal

No idea if it is.

----------


## Pyrate81

Yes, it is from Animal House.  


Ding!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Ding ding ding ding...


You rang??

----------


## arialmt

"Hmm, yeah: You see were putting the cover sheets on all TPS reports now before they go out. Did you see the memo about this?" -Lumberg

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"Shoot Her!!!!!!  Shoot Her!!!!!!!"

 Muldoon

----------


## Pyrate81

"Unlike some other Robin Hoods, I can speak with an English accent."

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hey nonny nonny-na 
Hey nonny nonny-na
Hey nonny nonny nonny ho ho ho

----------


## Pyrate81

'We are the knights who say, 'Nee'!"

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Arthur...
Arthur...
Stop Grovelling!!!!  If there's one thing I can't stand it's grovelling!!

----------


## arialmt

What we have here is a failure to communicate.

----------


## Pyrate81

"Give me one ping Vasili, one ping only please?"

----------


## dr del

The hunt for red october.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-10-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"Because the mind controls the brain."

----------


## Pyrate81

> The hunt for red october.


Yeup  One of my favorite movies.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm a politician.  That means when I'm not kissing babies in stealing their lollipops.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-11-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

"stampeding cattle."
"That's not much of a crime."
"Through the Vatican?"
"Kinkyyy.  Sign here."

----------


## dr del

Blazing saddles!!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

WVooff!!


(A rough transliteration...don't know exactly how to get the sound to look right on paper)


Call a locksmith!!

----------


## Pyrate81

"Mog, I'm a mog.  Half-man, half-dog.  I'm my own best friend."

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Beam me up Snotty!!

----------


## arialmt

Why don't we take a five minute break: Smoke if you got em.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## Neal

Great balls of fire!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-12-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Pyrate81

> Great balls of fire!


"Who do we have up there?"
"Cougar and Merlin. And Maverick and Goose."
"Great! Maverick and Goose."

----------

Neal (07-12-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:

----------


## arialmt

" #%^&@#! " - Q-Bert

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake: 


Snakes...Why did it have to be snakes??

----------


## Anya

Raiders of the lost arc! FINALLY, one I know. Granted, I still had to google it, but only 'cause I knew I knew it.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-13-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Anya, thank you for joining.   :Very Happy: 

I think that line could also be from _The Last Crusade_ but not 100% sure.  

 Just like your father, giddy as a schoolboy.
Wouldn't it be wonderful if he were here now to see this?
 He never would have made it past the rats.
 He hates rats.
 He's scared to death of them.

hmmm.  Is this coincidence or Irony?  I just saw some comments on this.  Was it on FB or BP.net?

----------

_Anya_ (07-13-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Snake:

----------


## arialmt

"Shut up and eat your green beans Russ" -C.W. Griswold

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Snake:

----------


## Pyrate81

Arial- nice work.  


More from Mr. Griswold:

Where do you think you're going? Nobody's leaving. Nobody's walking out  on this fun, old-fashioned family Christmas. No, no. We're all in this  together. This is a full-blown, four-alarm holiday emergency here. We're  gonna press on, and we're gonna have the hap, hap, happiest Christmas  since Bing Crosby tap-danced with Danny :cens0r: Kaye. And when Santa  squeezes his fat white ass down that chimney tonight, he's gonna find  the jolliest bunch of :cens0r: this side of the nuthouse.  

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Don't get in trouble; you're one of the more active here in this contest....

----------


## arialmt

"It's abso...it's amazing...I cannot get left...there's Big Ben kids, Parliament ..ahee ha ha ha" - C.W Griswold.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I smell ice cream!!

----------


## Pyrate81

I... I smell... I smell... I smell... hmm... Ducky.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Yup Yup Yup!!

Nope Nope Nope!!  I'm not a carier Petrie...you're a flyer, so start flying!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-13-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"Beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo beedoo" - Minion with Megaphone   :Very Happy:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"its wonderous and mystical im hardly egotistical because of my linguistical applause!!

but speaking quite pragmatically my self-esteem emphatically dramatically improved since I was dumb!!"


(who said/sung this???)

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Pretty sure I've heard it before.  If someone else gets it that's fine, but I'm gonna take some more time pondering it before I google the quote.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"Isn't It Great, That I articulate
Isn't It Grand, that you can understand
I don't grunt
I don't oink
I don't even squeak or squawk
When I wanna say-a something
I open up and talk
I can talk
I can talk
I can talk talk talk I can talk!!!!"

----------


## Anya

Charlotte's Web!! That movie never fails to have me sobbing by the end.

btw, Love your new sig, Mephi. I adore that quote, it's something I remind myself of quite frequently! Didn't know it was John Lennon who said  it, though.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-14-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

A fair is a veritable smorgasbord orgasborg orgasborg after the crowds have ceased!!

----------

_Anya_ (07-14-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Anya

(Not googling, so forgive if I'm off, but...)

Each night when the lights go down, there can be found, on the ground, all around... (Not sure what comes next... :Very Happy: )

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Nice work Anya.   

Templeton was my fave character in that movie.

----------

_Anya_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## Anya

For sure! He was the best.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Oh what a rattly feast!!

melon rinds and bits of hot dogs cookie crumbs and rotten cotton candy mustard dribblings...moldy goodies everywhere!!

lots of popcorn apple cores banana peels and gobs of gooey gook to gobble at the fair!!!

----------

_Anya_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Dude if you're not googling those lines then you better be a chick.   :Wink:    j/k 

But seriously, is that your favorite movie or did you just watch it for the eleventy billionth time?

----------

_Anya_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm fairly musically inclined, and have a knack for remembering song lyrics...something about the rhythmic pattern of the words makes it real easy for me to remember them.


Come to think if it, I really should watch that movie again...it's been a long time

 Give me a song...If it's from a band/movie/play I know I may have the lyrics memorized....

----------

_Anya_ (07-15-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> I'm very musically inclined, and have a knack for remembering song lyrics...something about the rhythmic pattern of the words makes it real easy for me to remember them...


I want to say something complimenting you on this fact but I'm buzzed and having a brain fart at the same time.  The only thing I can come up with is "congratulations" but it sounds sarcastic in my head and I don't mean the sarcasm. 

hmmmm, I wonder where my sandwich is...

----------

_Anya_ (07-15-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"I don't know how you came to get the Bette Davis knees, 
But worst of all young man you've got Industrial Disease." - Mark Knoppler

----------


## Pyrate81

Her hair is Harlow gold
Her lips sweet surprise
Her hands are never cold
She's got Bette Davis eyes

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You get a shiver in the dark it's rainin in the park and meantime

----------


## Pyrate81

^^had to look that one up.  Enjoy listening to the song but don't know most of the words. 


"Blow it out your *** lard mouth."
"He's back!"

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Always know sometimes think its me!!

----------


## Pyrate81

If you want my views of history
       Then there's something you should know
       The three men I admire most
       Are Curly, Larry and Mo!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:d
:d
:d
:d
:d
:d
;d

----------


## Neal

I'll be winning more once I'm home.

----------


## Pyrate81

:puts hands on waste and yells:   "Neva!!!"

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hahahaha

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-15-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Home can be the Pennsylvania turnpike
Indiana's early morning dew
High up in the hills of California
Home is just another word for you

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I was tottin my pack along a dusty winnemucca road...

----------


## Pyrate81

My name is Billie Jean, my love is bought and sold.  I'm only 16, I feel a hundred years old.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

When along came a semi with a high canvas covered load...

----------


## Pyrate81

"Large Marge sent me."
"Large Marge has been dead for over 10 years."

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-16-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

There is no basement in the Alamo!!

----------


## Neal

Who remembers getting right behind a fan you plug in the wall and saying: "Luke, I am your fatherrrrr."

----------


## Pyrate81

> Who remembers getting right behind a fan you plug in the wall and saying: "Luke, I am your fatherrrrr."


You don't do this anymore?  Man, you grew up too early in life.   :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

When I left you I was but the learner.  Now I am the master

----------


## Pyrate81

Still a better love story than Twilight.   :Wink:

----------

_Anya_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## Neal

I didn't mind the Twilight series, though to me the most boring of the series would probably be either New Moon or Breaking Dawn Pt 1.

----------


## Pyrate81

... :Weirdface:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I hate fleas!!!

----------


## Anya

Me too...and coastal fleas are the WORST. I'm battling them on the dog. And losing.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What we caught we threw away, and what we could not catch we kept


Legend has it that Homer (the greek poet and storyteller) sat on a beach until he died of starvation after hearing this riddle from the fishermen who were battling.....fleas  :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> I didn't mind the Twilight series, though to me the most boring of the series would probably be either New Moon or Breaking Dawn Pt 1.


Years ago I was down in Texas where my Dad had been hospitalized with a stroke.  I took some vacation time and spent every night in his room for a week and spent the days sleeping.  The following week they moved him to a different hospital so I had a night free and I thought I'd take in a movie.  I skimmed the papers and said, oh cool, they're showing a vampire movie...  (I knew NOTHING about the twilight series) I got to the movie theater got my popcorn and was seated before the show started.  As the theater filled up, I looked around me and thought. 'That's really odd...  The teenage girls in this town must sure like their horror movies...'  I was the only old guy sitting by himself surrounded by a theater filled with 12-14 year old girls. Once the movie started I figured out why that was....  MOST AWKWARD I'VE EVER FELT IN A MOVIE THEATER....   :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  LOL!!  


They need a zipper lip smiley cause that's what I need right now.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

ARRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Yet another Pirate here invading our waters!!  Avast ye scurrvy dog; take thy vampire movies out of our seas!!!



Yo ho ho and a bucket of prawns 

The tiller spins and the capt'n yawns!!

----------

_Anya_ (07-18-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Years ago I was down in Texas where my Dad had been hospitalized with a stroke.  I took some vacation time and spent every night in his room for a week and spent the days sleeping.  The following week they moved him to a different hospital so I had a night free and I thought I'd take in a movie.  I skimmed the papers and said, oh cool, they're showing a vampire movie...  (I knew NOTHING about the twilight series) I got to the movie theater got my popcorn and was seated before the show started.  As the theater filled up, I looked around me and thought. 'That's really odd...  The teenage girls in this town must sure like their horror movies...'  I was the only old guy sitting by himself surrounded by a theater filled with 12-14 year old girls. Once the movie started I figured out why that was....  MOST AWKWARD I'VE EVER FELT IN A MOVIE THEATER....


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I <3 coffee!!!

----------


## Pyrate81

> I <3 coffee!!!


How do you take it?

----------


## dr del

> How do you take it?


Oraly I hope.  :Razz:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-18-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Oraly I hope.


Perhaps a coffee suppository?  Don't know about you but I like the adrenaline needle method where they take a full 24oz. coffee needle and inject it right into my heart.  The rush is amazing.   :Wink:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> How do you take it?


I take it with my hands when the barista gives it to me.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-18-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

My post got sandwiched by 2 mods.....hot!

----------

_Anya_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Trekking across Nevada...playing Pokemon!!

----------

_Anya_ (07-18-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Anya

Which one??

----------


## Pyrate81

> Which one??


x2


I need to get a DS so I can buy and play Black and White.  I'm old school and have a GBA playing through Ruby.  I need to get with the times.

----------

_Anya_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Fire Red

my brother is playing Leaf Green

we just got hose two and the Ruby Saphire Emrald trio...lots of work ahead of us lol

----------

_Anya_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"Mine?" - Seagull

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"Pika Pikachu"

pikachu

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

"Squirtle squirt, squirtle."

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-19-2013),Neal (07-19-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"kofffinggg!!!"

"ekanssssss!!!"

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Neal

> "Squirtle squirt, squirtle."


That one and bulbasaur were my two favorite growing up.

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

"weeeeezing, weeezing"

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I hate Zubat

----------


## Pyrate81

> I hate Zubat


:agreed:  and golbat. 


I like psyduck.

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Haven't actually caught a Psyduck yet; still waiting

----------


## Pyrate81

I don't have a pysduck either.  I just like how miserable he is in the cartoon.   :Very Happy: 

I Guess my favs are Squirtle and Blastoise.  


"Blast, blast, blastoise."  :-)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do you play the card game too, or just the video games??

----------


## Neal

I played them all at one point, and beat all the gameboy games. I think Crystal was my favorite though I had to use a cheat to get celebi and some other ones that I liked early on.

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Go Neal. 


I've only played on GBA.  Versions ruby, emerald, green, and red.  All bought used after I finally found games where you could walk around and catch 'em.  Really need to upgrade.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My brothers game just decided to delete his game and refuse to save any new attempts....

----------


## Pyrate81

That sucks!!!  Poor guy.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

He went with Charizard evolution as his starter.

Hes playing Emrald now

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Anya

Aww, your poor bro!!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Yup  :Sad:

----------


## Pyrate81

A long, long time ago
I can still remember how that music used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance
That I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while

----------


## Mephibosheth1

But February made me shiver
wkth every paper I delivered 
Bad news on the doorstep 
I couldn't take one more step

----------


## Pyrate81

We took a bongo from the scene
And we went to Theed to see the Queen
We all wound up on Tatooine
That's where we found this boy...

----------

_Anya_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> A long, long time ago
> I can still remember how that music used to make me smile
> And I knew if I had my chance
> That I could make those people dance
> And maybe they'd be happy for a while





> But February made me shiver
> wkth every paper I delivered 
> Bad news on the doorstep 
> I couldn't take one more step


I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

We were singin

bye bye miss American pie 
Drove my Chevy to the levee but the levee was dry 
Them good ol' boys were drinking whiskey and rye 
Singin this will be the day that I die...this will be the day that I die

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-21-2013)

----------


## Neal

Great song, an American song.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

On the first part of the journey, 
I was looking at all the life. 
There were plants and birds. and rocks and things, 
There was sand and hills and rings. 
The first thing I met, was a fly with a buzz, 
And the sky, with no clouds. 
The heat was hot, and the ground was dry, 
But the air was full of sound.

----------

_Anya_ (07-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## MarkS

> On the first part of the journey, 
> I was looking at all the life. 
> There were plants and birds. and rocks and things, 
> There was sand and hills and rings. 
> The first thing I met, was a fly with a buzz, 
> And the sky, with no clouds. 
> The heat was hot, and the ground was dry, 
> But the air was full of sound.


I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain

----------

_Anya_ (07-23-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-22-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

After three days in the desert sun 
my skin began to turn red 
After four days (?) in the desert fun
I was lookin' at a river bed
And the story it told of a river that flowed
Made me sad to think it was dead

----------

_Anya_ (07-23-2013),MarkS (07-23-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

In the middle of the night
  I go walking in my sleep 
 From the mountains of faith  
To a river so deep  
I must be looking for something 
 Something sacred I lost  
But the river is wide  
And it's too hard to cross

----------


## MarkS

:Confused:  :Eyepopping:  :Redfaced:  :Confuse:  :Confused: 

You got me stumped with that one...

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

If anyone posts something to add to it without looking it up on google, I'll add to it and name the song tonight or in the morning.

Hints:  the title track and album were released in 1993 and the key word is River.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I have climbed
 highest mountain
I have run
Through the fields
Only to be with you

I have run
I have crawled
I have scaled
These city walls
These city walla
Only to be with you

----------


## Pyrate81

> In the middle of the night
>   I go walking in my sleep 
>  From the mountains of faith  
> To a river so deep  
> I must be looking for something 
>  Something sacred I lost  
> But the river is wide  
> And it's too hard to cross




^^This is _River of Dreams_ by Billy Joel





> I have climbed
>  highest mountain
> I have run
> Through the fields
> Only to be with you
> 
> I have run
> I have crawled
> I have scaled
> ...



Play on the word city: 

Say you don't know me or recognize my face 
Say you don't care who goes to that kind of place 
Knee deep in the hoopla sinking in your fight 
Too many runaways eating up the night 

Marconi plays the mamba, listen to the radio, don't you remember 
We built this city, we built this city on rock and roll

----------

MarkS (07-24-2013)

----------


## Neal

I'll win for now, lol

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Now I won!!!!


EDIT–Mine was from The Joshua Tree by U2: I still haven't found what I'm lookin for

----------

_Anya_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Now I won!!!!
> 
> 
> EDITMine was from The Joshua Tree by U2: I still haven't found what I'm lookin for


Tis a good song.   :Smile: 


Honestly, I'm not even playing to guess the songs. I'm just posting lyrics from songs based on something from the previous post.

----------

_arialmt_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Good idea


Sing us a song you're the pianoman
Sing us a song tonight
Wel we're all in the mood for a melody
And you got us feelin alright

----------


## Pyrate81

La li la, li de da
La la, li le la da dum

Sling us a web, you're the Spider-Man
Sling us a web tonight
'Cause we're all in the mood for a hero now
And there's evil doers to fight

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Spiderpig
Spiderpig
Does whatever a spiderpig does
Can he swing
From a web
No he can't
He's a pig
Look out!!  He is a spiderpig

----------


## Neal

Here's a good one:


Here I go again on my own.
I'm going down the only road I've ever known.
Like a drifter I was born to walk alone.
And I've made up my mind.
I ain't wasting no more time.

----------


## dr del

> Here's a good one:
> 
> 
> Here I go again on my own.
> I'm going down the only road I've ever known.
> Like a drifter I was born to walk alone.
> And I've made up my mind.
> I ain't wasting no more time.




 :Razz:

----------

_arialmt_ (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Great looking snake del.  :Good Job:   :Good Job: 




If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

----------

dr del (07-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Like the pine trees lining the winding road
Ive got a name
Ive got a name
Like the singing bird and the croaking toad
Ive got a name
Ive got a name
And I carry it with me like my daddy did
But I'm living the dream
That he kept hid

----------


## Pyrate81

^^ good one, had to look it up. 


My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you, Dad
You know I'm gonna be like you"

----------


## Anya

Gaaah. Cat's in the Cradle...Most depressing song ever.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I still refuse to listen to that song...too sad

----------

_Anya_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Anya

Yup.

"Turn it off, turn it off, turn it OFF!" *turns into a puddle* - When a parent insists on listening to it, lol.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Met a girl, thought she was grand
fell in love, found out first hand
went well for a week or two
then it all came unglued

In a trap, trip I can't grip
never thought I'd be the one who'd slip
then  I started to realize
I was living one big lie

----------


## dr del

Love the song - can't type the title on here.  :Cool:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Love the song - can't type the title on here.


Thank Anya for making me think of the band.   :Very Happy: 


And thank yourself for making me think of this:  

_That you were Romeo, you were throwing pebbles_ _
And my daddy said stay away from Juliet_ _
And I was crying on the staircase_ _
Begging you please don't go, and I said_

----------

_Anya_ (07-25-2013)

----------


## Anya

Love Story, Taylor Swift.  :Cool: 

I will admit, full disclosure, that I really enjoy most of Taylor Swift's music. That song isn't the greatest, though.

- - - Updated - - -




> Thank Anya for making me think of the band.


Wait, wut? lol?

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Wait, wut? lol?






> Honestly, I'm not even playing to guess the songs. I'm just posting  lyrics from songs based on something from the previous post.


You said puddle which made me think of Puddle of Mudd.  Del said love that song, it made me think of Love Story.

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Anya

Gotcha!  :Very Happy: 

My turn:


Birth control, Ho Chi Minh, Richard Nixon back again
Moonshot, Woodstock, Watergate, punk rock
Begin, Reagan, Palestine, Terror on the airline
Ayatollah's in Iran, Russians in Afghanistan
Wheel of Fortune, Sally Ride, heavy metal, suicide
Foreign debts, homeless Vets, AIDS, Crack, Bernie Goetz
Hypodermics on the shore, China's under martial law
Rock and Roll, cola wars, I can't take it anymore....

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  Love doing that song karaoke.  Usually get a roaring round of applause.   :Smile:

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Gump sat alone on a bench in the park
"My name is Forrest," he'd casually remark
Waitin' for the bus with his hands in his pockets
He just kept sayin' life is like a box of chocolates

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Anya

GUMP!  :Very Happy:  Weird Al Yankovic! 



His girlfriend Jenny was kind of a slut, went to the whitehouse, showed LBJ his butt!


I was raised on weird al. Practically the only thing we ever listened to in the car.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Yeah I have almost every album.  I don't have the food album or the tv album.   :Very Happy: 



Jenny, Jenny, who can I turn to?
You give me something I can hold onto
I know you think I'm like the others before
Who saw your name and number on the wall

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013),DooLittle (02-21-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

He's Gump 
He's Gump 
He's Gump
He's kinda Square

He's Gump 
He's Gump 
He's Gump
What's with that hair??

- - - Updated - - -

He's Gump 
He's Gump 
He's Gump
He's kinda Square

He's Gump 
He's Gump 
He's Gump
What's with that hair??

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## arialmt

You might think I'm crazy, but I don't even care.
Because I can tell what's going on, it's Hip to be Square.

----------

dr del (07-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

_Your  stare was holdin',__
Ripped jeans, skin was  showin'__Hot night, 
wind was blowin'
__Where you  think you're going, baby?_

----------


## arialmt

I done ran into my baby, and finally found my old blue jean.
I done ran into my baby, and finally found my old blue jean.
I could tell that they was mine from the oil and the gasoline. -Billy Gibbons 

(real music btw)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

(If we can get this one done verse by verse it would be awesome btw  :Razz: )

There's a lady who's sure
all that glitters is gold
and she's buying a stairway to heaven

----------


## Pyrate81

"Stairway! Denied!?"

What I got next: 

Is this the real life?
Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a landslide,
No escape from reality.






Adding to Meph:
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed
With a word she cant get what she came for.
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"Does anybody remember laughter" Robert Plant

----------


## Anya

> _Your  stare was holdin',__
> Ripped jeans, skin was  showin'__Hot night, 
> wind was blowin'
> __Where you  think you're going, baby?_


HEY! I just met you, and this is craaaazaaay, but here's my number, so call me bay-bay... :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pyrate81

> HEY! I just met you, and this is craaaazaaay, but here's my number, so call me bay-bay...


I don't see your number.  How my supposed to call you?  ;-) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Anya_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## dr del

> You might think I'm crazy, but I don't even care.
> Because I can tell what's going on, it's Hip to be Square.


Awesome sauce song - still on my shuffle playlist.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Anya

"Stranded starfish have no place to hide,
still waiting for the swollen Easter tide.
There's no point in direction, we cannot
even choose a side.

I took the old track
the hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
they were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
and as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain
was warm and soaked the crowd."


True story: dug up my old ipod, listened to the album this song is on, looked at old pictures stored on said ipod...and had myself a little cry.


"Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry."

----------

_arialmt_ (07-27-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

There's a sign on the wall
But she wants to be sure
Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings...

In the tree by the brook
 there's a songbird that sings
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiving...


And for Pyrate

Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and seeeee

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## dr del

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

----------

_arialmt_ (07-27-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Meph-
Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it makes me wonder.

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who stand looking.

Meph-

I'm just a poor boy, I need no sympathy,
Because I'm easy come, easy go,
Little high, little low,
Any way the wind blows doesn't really matter to me, to me.


Del(I love you btw)-

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming,
I can hear them say

----------


## dr del

:Embarassed:  Shucks.  :Embarassed: 

And all the lost souls say...

Every day I wake up
Every day I wake up alone
(Kill me, just kill me)
Or get me out of the sun

Every day I wake up
Every day I wake up alone
(Kill me, just kill me)
Someone get me out of sun

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## Neal

Speaking of music, man I was listening to a complete 90's channel and wow, I never realized how much I'd miss that generation of music. It was probably the best, especially compared to the crap they have now.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What was on the channel??



End of passion play
Crumbling away
Im your source of self destruction!!

Veins that pump wih fear 
Sucking darkest clear
Feeding on your deaths construction

----------


## Neal

> What was on the channel??
> 
> 
> 
> End of passion play
> Crumbling away
> Im your source of self destruction!!
> 
> Veins that pump wih fear 
> ...


I don't remember, it was a youtube channel.

----------


## arialmt

"...combination hookah and coffee maker, also makes julienne fries: will not break, it broke."

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Taste me you will see
More is all you need
Dedicated to
How I'm killing you!!!!!!!

Come crawling faster 
Obey your master
Your life burns faster
Obey your master

----------


## MarkS

> _Your  stare was holdin',__
> Ripped jeans, skin was  showin'__Hot night, 
> wind was blowin'
> __Where you  think you're going, baby?_





> HEY! I just met you, and this is craaaazaaay, but here's my number, so call me bay-bay...


I don't care what anyone thinks, I still find this hilarious....

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Master!!
Master!!

Master of puppets is pulling your strings
Twisting your mind and smashing your dreams
Blinded by me you can't see a thing
Just call my name cause Ill hear you scream

----------


## arialmt

Couldn't resist.

----------

MarkS (07-28-2013),Neal (07-28-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-28-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Couldn't resist.


LMFAO, that's priceless. Who knew that you could compile the entire lyrics from cut movie scenes. I give props to whoever took the time to actually do that.

----------


## Pyrate81

Sometimes I feel I've got to
Run away I've got to 
Get away 
From the pain that you drive into theheart of me 
The love we share 
Seems to go nowhere 
And I've lost mylight 
For I toss and turn I can't sleep at night

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Once I ran to you
Now I run from you
This tainted love you've given
i give you all a boy can give you
Take my tears and that's not nearly All...


Now all I can think of is Beldar Conehead

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

haha!! Yes!!  Narfle the Garthok!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What have you done to your cone???!!!!!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"I can smell you" - Dug

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-29-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Arial, I like your style.   :Good Job:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Squirrel!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"PHENOMENAL COSMIC POWERS itty bitty living space."- Genie

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I can't bring anyone back from the dead...it's not a pretty sight, I don't like doing it!!

----------

_arialmt_ (07-30-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Look at this.  I'm so ticked off that I'm molting.

----------


## Anya

Okay, back to song lyrics.  :Wink: 

If you should ever leave me,
Though life would still go on believe me...
The world could show nothing to me,
So what good would living do me?

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-30-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Just a small town girl, living in a lonely world
She took the midnight train going anywhere 
Just a city boy, born and raised in south Detroit
He took the midnight train going anywhere

----------

_Anya_ (08-02-2013),DooLittle (02-21-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-01-2013)

----------


## arialmt

"You can't triple stamp a double stamp Lloyd. You can't triple stamp a double double stamp."- Harry Dunne

----------


## Pyrate81

Let's doooo the tiiiime waaaarp again!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

DooLittle (02-21-2014)

----------


## Neal

Time warp to when?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm a man of the land I'm into discipline 
Got a Bible in my hand and a beard on my chin, FOOL 
But if I finish my chores and you finish thine
Then tonight we're gonna party like its 1699

----------

_Anya_ (08-02-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Holy Moses met the Pharaoh
Yeah, he tried to set him straight
Looked him in the eye, "let my people go"

Holy Moses on the mountain
High above the golden calf
Went to get the Ten Commandments
He's just gonna break them in half

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Hug: .

----------


## Anya

Oh yeah, yeah yeah...
Now God said to Noah,
"I don't want no sinnin'"
Oh yeah, yeah yeah....
"I've been telling you this since 'In the beginnin'".
Oh yeah, yeah yeah....
"You gotta round up your sons and all of their women"
Oh yeah, yeah yeah....
"Because you're going on a big boat ride!


 :Razz:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Hug:  :Hug:  :Taz:

----------


## Anya

:Group Hug: 

 :Hug:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:sploosh:   :sploosh:  :sploosh:   :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:   :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:

----------


## Anya

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :Taz: 


Too bad there's an image limit

----------


## Anya

:Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger:  :Wag of the finger: 


 :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Anya

:Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Hug: .

----------


## Anya

:Licking: 

 :Hug:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Surprised: 

I was wondering when that weird emoticon would show up

----------


## Anya

Bahahaha.. Licking's the best. Two good friends of mine are into licking in place of hugs. xD

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's so weird...are you serious??

----------


## Anya

Nope, I just like lying for fun.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yes, haha, I'm serious. They're crazies. Not very close with them anymore, though. :-/ They both kinda...went off the deep-end, if you know what I mean. Prolly all that licking.  :Razz:  But I still love 'em a lot.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Strange....here or back in KS??


And I'm not trying to question you; I just find it hard to imagine seeing your friend and goin up and licking their face (I'm guessing that's where they lick??  I don't even want to think about it too hard)

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

haha. One's in KS (different part than me tho) and one's in Italy. Both originally from TX though. What, you want their #'s?? They're both married.  :Razz: 


LOL! I think they'd only lick close friends. Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit.  :Razz:  And yes, cheeks. Face cheeks. LOL.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm just trying to see where people who lick each other would be apt to live...I always figured it'd be somewhere like Cali or NY...Italy makes sense...KS just seems like it would be too conservative for that kind of stuff


Oh well; different strokes for different folks

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Anya

:Carouse:  :Carouse:  :Carouse:  :Carouse:  :Carouse:  :Carouse:

----------


## Pyrate81

We are, We are, the youth of the nation


haha!  licky people.   :Very Happy: 


Anya:   :Licking: 


hmmm, I actually do want to lick someone right now.  Perhaps give giant kisses to that person.  At least giant hugs.

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

:Rochambeaux: :

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Do you know what's worth fighting for?
When it's not worth dying for?
Does it take your breath away and you feel yourself suffocating?
Does the pain weigh out the pride?
And you look for a place to hide?
Did someone break your heart inside,you're in ruins

One, 21 Guns
Lay down your arms
Give up the fight
One, 21 Guns
Throw up your arms into the sky
You and I ...

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

:Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## Pyrate81

> 


Yes, cry!   I ate more Pineapple this morning.  Muhahahahahha!    :Wink:

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

:Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Pineapple was covered in Cacao too.  Sooooo good and yummy.   :Very Happy:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

This is it, the Apocalypse. 


Welcome to the new age.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anya

> Pineapple was covered in Cacao too.  Sooooo good and yummy.


WHOAH WHOAH WHOAH! You're a MONSTER!  :Raincloud:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Anya

> Do you know what's worth fighting for?
> When it's not worth dying for?
> Does it take your breath away and you feel yourself suffocating?
> Does the pain weigh out the pride?
> And you look for a place to hide?
> Did someone break your heart inside,you're in ruins
> 
> One, 21 Guns
> Lay down your arms
> ...



 lovelovelove 21 guns.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Radioactive 
Radioactive

 :Snake2:   :Taz:  :Taz:  :Taz:   :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:  :sploosh:   :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: .

----------

_Anya_ (08-03-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> WHOAH WHOAH WHOAH! You're a MONSTER!


"No, you're the monsta!"


Fight radiation with fire and flames using 21 guns:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG7Rl3qxUqY

----------


## Anya

> "No, you're the monsta!"
> 
> 
> Fight radiation with fire and flames using 21 guns:  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG7Rl3qxUqY



YES.

 :Party on:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Neal

> YES.


Head banging, huh Anya?

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Well I'm an axe grinder Piledriver
Mother says that I never never mind her
Got no brains I'm insane
Teacher says that I'm one big pain
I'm like a laser 6-streamin' razor
I got a mouth like an alligator
I want it louder
More power
I'm gonna rock ya till it strikes the hour

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm a tumor, im a tumor, I'm a tumor

----------


## Pyrate81

Definitely not a baby, that's for sure.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxVPrrNZntI

----------


## Archimedes

I did not realize this thread was basically another Random Chat, lol.

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Never!!!

We are superior to RC due to the drivellig, almost spammy nature of the posts.

Join in the frenzy that is.....LPTP (Last Person To Post)

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013),_arialmt_ (08-07-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Yeah, it's like the sidekick's coffee lounge but with more of a theme.  We try to stay on some sort of rhythm which gets sidetracked and/or changed sometimes.  Like a flavor of the month type thing.



Posted after I saw Meph's reply:

Meph, you're fired.  Clean out your locker.  You can live with me until you find a new place.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Why am I fired??

----------


## Pyrate81

I dunno it sounded good for no reason.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

(Puts on Donald Trump wig)


"Youre hired!!"

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  hahahaha!   :Smile: 



Standing in the rain, with his head hung low
Couldn't get a ticket, it was a sold out show
Heard the roar of the crowd, he could picture the scene
Put his ear to the wall, then like a distant scream

He heard one guitar, just blew him away
He saw stars in his eyes, and the very next day
Bought a beat up six string in a secondhand store
Didn't know how to play it, but he knew for sure

That one guitar, felt good in his hands
Didn't take long, to understand
Just one guitar, slung way down low
Was one way ticket, only one way to go

----------


## Mephibosheth1

She's a witch!!

----------


## Anya

"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"

----------

_arialmt_ (08-07-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My name is Inigo Montoya
































You killed my father 









































Prepare to die!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Anya

Quit rhyming, I mean it! 



...Anybody want a peanut?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^ Had to look that one up, didn't know that was at the beginning of the movie cause I hardly ever catch it from the beginning. 


LIAR! LIAR! He said "True love"!!!










> She's a witch!!



Buuurrrrn her!!!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm 
































on





















the




















Brute Squad!!

----------


## Anya

Mawage. Mawage is wot bwings us togeder tooday. Mawage, that bwessed awangment, that dweam wifin a dweam...


Edit: You ARE the brute squad!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"Never match wits with a Sicilian, when death is on the line!!
Hahahahahahahahahaha........



















































(dies)"

----------


## Anya

I do not envy you the headache you will have when you awake. But for now, rest well and dream of large women.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"What you do not smell is called iocaine.  It is odorless, tasteless, and one of the deadlier poisons known to man"





























"Do witches sink or float??"

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

They were both poisoned. I spent the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder.










> Mawage. Mawage is wot bwings us togeder tooday. Mawage, that bwessed awangment, that dweam wifin a dweam...


Excuse me! I'm trying to conduct a wedding here which has nothing to do with love, so please be quiet!

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

AAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


















YYYYYYOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


















WWWWWWWWWIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















 :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

haha!  Saw the first word and thought you were calling me an ass.   :Razz:

----------

_Anya_ (08-04-2013)

----------


## Anya

My brains, his steel, and your strength against sixty men, and you think a little head-jiggle is supposed to make me happy?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> haha!  Saw the first word and thought you were calling me an ass.



Never!!









Witches float!!

----------


## Pyrate81

Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles...




- And what do you burn, apart from witches?
- More witches! - Wood!
- So 
why do witches burn?
- 'Cause they're made of wood? - Good!
- How do we 
tell if she is made of wood? - Build a bridge out of her.
- But can you not 
also make bridges out of stone?
- Oh, yeah.
- Does wood sink in 
water?
- No, it floats. - Throw her into the pond!
- What also floats in 
water?
- Bread. - Apples.
- Very small rocks. - Cider! Great gravy.
- Cherries. Mud. - Churches.
- Lead. - A duck!
- Exactly.
- So, 
logically--
- If she weighs the same as a duck...
- she's made of 
wood.
- And therefore?
- A witch!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Thank you Sir Bedevere!!!

I was beginning to wonder if anyone would know what that was from.....































































































I win!!!

----------


## Pyrate81

I was a touch confused cause you misquoted but was pretty sure you were going off my quote.   :Razz:

----------


## Anya

I knew what you were quoting, I was just too busy quoting PB.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Let me 'splain.
[pause]
 No, there is too much. Let me sum up. (underrated quote, but makes me laugh every time.)

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

(Pulls out holocaust cloak)


Then why did you not list it among our assets??

----------


## Anya

Sonny, true love is the greatest thing, in the world-except for a nice MLT - mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe...

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hurray for mutton lettuce tomato (you know Billy Crystal made that joke up on the spot??)

----------


## Anya

Have fun stormin' da castle.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Have fun stormin the paperwork!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

-Do ya think it'll work?
-It'll take a miracle.

----------

_Anya_ (08-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do you hear that sound??
Thise are the screaming eels...

----------


## Anya

Yes, you're very smart. 


Now shuddup.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Inconceivable!!!

You keep on using that word...I do not think it means what you think it means

----------


## Anya

Is this a kissing book?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm not nervous...

----------


## Anya

Goodnight, Wesley. I'll likely kill you in the morning.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Goodnight, Wesley. I'll likely kill you in the morning.


Bit harsh Anya, lol.

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-06-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Then there will be no one to hear you scream

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Nothing gave Buttercup as much pleasure as ordering Westley around.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

*Wesley*


Spelling Nazi strikes again!!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-07-2013),_arialmt_ (08-07-2013)

----------


## arialmt

Quoth the raven, "Nevermore."

----------


## Neal

It's getting kinda freaky in here.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Freaky...Wednesday

----------


## Anya

Hehehe. 

Are we done quoting PB then?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do you think you can come back tomorrow and read it again??
(paraphrased I know)


































As you wish  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

> Do you think you can come back tomorrow and read it again??
> (paraphrased I know)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, you've got to do something with that white writing.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Huh???

----------


## Pyrate81

> *Wesley*
> 
> 
> Spelling Nazi strikes again!!!



INCONCEIVABLE!!!!!!




IMDB has it listed as Westley.  Plus whenever I have to look up quotes, the character has been listed as such.   Eat my fart. 

 :Razz: 




http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0093779/?ref_=sr_1







Sorry for the testosterone rage.  <3   you Mephi.

----------


## arialmt

> Huh???


Giant space = clear text I guess.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

^^^^^





















































Nope :Very Happy:

----------


## Pyrate81

The first one was a sweet one
Second one was a blast
Soon I finished off the bag, ate 'em up real fast
You can see 'em in my teeth
Tell it when I talk
Had so many my pancreas just went into shock

----------

_Anya_ (08-08-2013)

----------


## Anya

I like the white stuff, baaaby!

In the middle of an O-re-O...

----------


## Pyrate81

While it's true most Dragons are cruel, 
the Shivan Dragon seems to take particular glee in the misery of others, 
often tormenting its victims much like a cat plays with a mouse before delivering the final blow.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Sleepy me 

Get to direct parking at 08:00 tomorrow in Sac...pray for my safety :p

----------

_Anya_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

_Vine Jesu Domini
Bonae est requiem

[thwack]_

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Sleepy me 
> 
> Get to direct parking at 08:00 tomorrow in Sac...pray for my safety :p


I feel you there, damn.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Bring out your dead!!
Bring out your dead!!

----------


## Anya

I'm not dead yet!!
I'm feeling better now!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Every time I try to talk to someone it's "sorry this" and "forgive me that" and "I'm not worthy"...What are you doing now?
Averting our eyes, oh Lord.
Well, don't. It's just like those miserable psalms, they're so depressing. Now knock it off!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-09-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Stop groveling 
if there's one thing I can stand its groveling

----------


## Pyrate81

Sir Lancelot: [Sir Galahad the Chaste is being seduced by an entire castle full of young women] We were in the nick of time. You were in great peril. 
Sir Galahad: I don't think I was. 
Sir Lancelot: Yes, you were. You were in terrible peril. 
Sir Galahad: Look, let me go back in there and face the peril. 
Sir Lancelot: No, it's too perilous. 
Sir Galahad: Look, it's my duty as a knight to sample as much peril as I can. 
Sir Lancelot: No, we've got to find the Holy Grail. Come on. 
Sir Galahad: Oh, let me have just a little bit of peril? 
Sir Lancelot: No. It's unhealthy. 
Sir Galahad: I bet you're gay. 
Sir Lancelot: Am not.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-10-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Sir Lancelot: [Sir Galahad the Chaste is being seduced by an entire castle full of young women] We were in the nick of time. You were in great peril. 
> Sir Galahad: I don't think I was. 
> Sir Lancelot: Yes, you were. You were in terrible peril. 
> Sir Galahad: Look, let me go back in there and face the peril. 
> Sir Lancelot: No, it's too perilous. 
> Sir Galahad: Look, it's my duty as a knight to sample as much peril as I can. 
> Sir Lancelot: No, we've got to find the Holy Grail. Come on. 
> Sir Galahad: Oh, let me have just a little bit of peril? 
> Sir Lancelot: No. It's unhealthy. 
> ...


What about King Arthur?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

THey were forced to eat Sir Robins minstrels.
There was much rejoicing.

----------


## Neal

> THey were forced to eat Sir Robins minstrels.
> There was much rejoicing.


What?

----------


## Pyrate81

> THey were forced to eat Sir Robins minstrels.
> There was much rejoicing.


Yaaaaaaayyyy!!!


NARRATOR:  A year passed.  Winter changed into Spring.  Spring changed into 
           Summer.  Summer changed back into Winter.  And Winter gave Spring and 
           Summer a miss and went straight on into Autumn.  Until one day...

----------


## Neal

> Yaaaaaaayyyy!!!
> 
> 
> NARRATOR:  A year passed.  Winter changed into Spring.  Spring changed into 
>            Summer.  Summer changed back into Winter.  And Winter gave Spring and 
>            Summer a miss and went straight on into Autumn.  Until one day...


Why are we quoting that anyways?

----------


## Pyrate81

Cause it's a fun and awesome movie.  


NARRATOR:  As the horrendous Black Beast lunged forward, escape for Arthur and 
           his knights seemed hopeless.  When, suddenly, the animator suffered a 
           fatal heart attack.   
ANIMATOR:  Aaarrrrgh! 
VOICE OVER:  The cartoon peril was no more.  The Quest for Holy Grail could 
             continue.

----------


## Neal

> Cause it's a fun and awesome movie.  
> 
> 
> NARRATOR:  As the horrendous Black Beast lunged forward, escape for Arthur and 
>            his knights seemed hopeless.  When, suddenly, the animator suffered a 
>            fatal heart attack.   
> ANIMATOR:  Aaarrrrgh! 
> VOICE OVER:  The cartoon peril was no more.  The Quest for Holy Grail could 
>              continue.


Which movie? I can't view IMDB from work.

----------


## arialmt

The Terry's are awesome in Holy Grail. Best jail keepers ever.


"Deaf as a post sir"

----------


## Neal

> The Terry's are awesome in Holy Grail. Best jail keepers ever.
> 
> 
> "Deaf as a post sir"


I read my science books when I'm at work at the jail.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Why would you not want to quote Holy Grail??

"We eat ham and jam and spam a lot!!!"

----------


## Pyrate81

I have to push the pram a loooot!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Between our quests
We seqin vests
And impersonate Clark Gable

----------


## Neal

At least find a more common movie to quote  :Razz: . I have no idea what Holy Grail is.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

OMG!!!!!!


YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT MONTY PYTHON AND THE HOLY GRAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU MUST WATCH IT, IT IS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST MOVIES OF ALL TIME!!!!! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Pyrate81

She turned me into a newt!
A newt? ...
I got better.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I am Arthur, King of the Britons

King of the Who??

----------


## Neal

> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW ABOUT MONTY PYTHON AND THE HOLY GRAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> YOU MUST WATCH IT, IT IS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST MOVIES OF ALL TIME!!!!!


I will have to I guess.

----------


## Pyrate81

> I am Arthur, King of the Britons
> 
> King of the Who??



King Arthur: King of the Britons.
Woman: Who are the Britons? King Arthur: Well, we all are. We are all Britons. And I am your king. 
Woman: I didn't know we had a king. I thought we were an autonomous collective. 
Dennis: You're foolin' yourself! We're living in a dictatorship. A self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working class... 
Woman: Oh, there you go bringing class into it again. 
Dennis: Well, that's what it's all about! If only people would... 
King Arthur: Please, please, good people, I am in haste. Who lives in that castle? 
Woman: No one lives there. 
King Arthur: Then who is your lord? 
Woman: We don't have a lord. 
Dennis: I told you, we're an anarcho-syndicalist commune. We take it in turns to be a sort of executive officer for the week... 
King Arthur: Yes... 
Dennis: ...but all the decisions of that officer have to be ratified at a special bi-weekly meeting... 
King Arthur: Yes I see... 
Dennis: ...by a simple majority in the case of purely internal affairs... 
King Arthur: Be quiet! 
Dennis: ...but by a two thirds majority in the case of... 
King Arthur: Be quiet! I order you to be quiet! 
Woman: Order, eh? Who does he think he is?   

...

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Im being repressed!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-15-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

*Dennis:*
Listen, strange women lyin' in ponds distributin' swords is no basis for  a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate  from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.




Something a little different:
Then I saw you like a summer dream
       And you're the answer to every prayer that I ever said

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Alllooo, you english k-nigits!!!

----------


## Neal

> Alllooo, you english k-nigits!!!


Don't try that accent!

----------


## Pyrate81

King Arthur: Can we come up and have a look? French Soldier: Of course not. You're English types. 
King Arthur: What are you then? 
French Soldier: I'm French. Why do you think I have this outrageous accent, you silly king? 
Sir Galahad: What are you doing in England? 
French Soldier: Mind your own business.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You English Wipers of Other People's Bottoms!!!!

I Fart In Your General Direction!!

Your Mother was a Hamster, as Your Father smelled of Elderberries!!!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-19-2013)

----------


## Neal

More of that movie? lol

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I feel so bummed out; most other forums have a designated "game room" for this type of thread (same with the Random Chat...Ive never seen a random chat get locked away in the back).  That way others can even know it exists.  Both this and the Random chat are dying out; only 4 people ever post here these days, and only about 8 on the random chat....

It makes me sad  :Sad:

----------


## MarkS

> I feel so bummed out; most other forums have a designated "game room" for this type of thread (same with the Random Chat...Ive never seen a random chat get locked away in the back).  That way others can even know it exists.  Both this and the Random chat are dying out; only 4 people ever post here these days, and only about 8 on the random chat....
> 
> It makes me sad


If it makes you feel better, take a look at the date of the FIRST post on this thread.  It'll never die, it'll likely go on forever but the usage of it will ebb and flo, wax and wane, increase and decrease, etc....  over time as people feel the need.  Old users will drop out, new users will drop in, people who dropped out years ago will suddenly start posting again as the spirit moves them.  It's all good.

----------

_Anya_ (08-19-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (08-17-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Thanks for the consolation



Post it.....and they will come.....

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-17-2013)

----------


## arialmt

Whats the matter Meph, connstant attention from 4 to 8 people not enough for you?

Oh and: 

"Waiting to cut out the deadwood.
 Waiting to clean up the city.
 Waiting to follow the worms.
 Waiting to put on a black shirt.
 Waiting to weed out the weaklings.
 Waiting to smash in their windows 
 And kick in their doors.
 Waiting for the final solution
 To strengthen the strain.
 Waiting to follow the worms.
 Waiting to turn on the showers
 And fire the ovens.
 Waiting for the queens and the coons
 and the reds and the jews.
 Waiting to follow the worms."

PS: I cheated

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Not at all; more players = more fun


Mephi's First Postulate of Forum Gaming: "A game is only as strong as its player base"

----------


## Neal

How about a back massage, anybody? I'd really love you forever because I could use one.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What.....





















































Is your name??

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Neal

> What....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neal?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

What...
















Is your quest?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Neal

> What...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at the moment I'm trying to figure out what on earth you're doing. You?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-20-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

What...










Is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

African or European??

----------


## Neal

Huh? I I dont know that

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Neal

How do know so much about swallows?

----------


## Pyrate81

You have to know these things when you're a king.

----------


## Neal

Right, I'll do you for that!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Welcome to the Castle Anthrax

----------


## Neal

The Castle Anthrax?

----------


## Pyrate81

Ohh it's not a very good name is it?  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You must bring us..........











































































A shrubbery!!!!!!!!






































NI!!!!!!!!

----------


## Neal

> Ohh it's not a very good name is it?  
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Err...

----------


## Pyrate81

Ni!......Ni!

----------


## Neal

> Ni!......Ni!


Wait, that's not part of it, is it?

----------


## arialmt

We are no longer the knights who say, "Ni".
We are no the knight who say,"Ekki,-ekki- ekki-ekki ptaing. Zoom- boing. Z'nourrwringmm."

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-24-2013)

----------


## Neal

Well is this site wrong then?

http://mzonline.com/bin/view/Python/HolyGrailScene15/

----------


## Pyrate81

That site is right.  The knights who say "NI!" is from a different scene.

----------


## Neal

> That site is right.  The knights who say "NI!" is from a different scene.


Well find me the scene so I can participate  :Very Happy:

----------


## arialmt

W-i-l-s-o-n!!!!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

raw crab legs!!!

----------


## MarkS

> W-i-l-s-o-n!!!!


I loved the scene where they have a welcome home party for him after he's rescued. The buffet table is filled with fish and tropical fruit.  It kind of made me chuckle.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I still need to see castaway.....I sense a movie night coming on!!!!

----------


## Neal

> I still need to see castaway.....I sense a movie night coming on!!!!


What? You haven't seen it?

----------


## Pyrate81

I need to see castaway as well.  Though I fear seeing the blue ocean for that long will make me weep for days.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Neal

> I need to see castaway as well.  Though I fear seeing the blue ocean for that long will make me weep for days.  
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


The tooth scene made my teeth hurt.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

As for disaster movies, Ive seen towering inferno.....anyone else seen it??

----------


## Neal

> As for disaster movies, Ive seen towering inferno.....anyone else seen it??


I may of, is it a newer movie(post 1995), and what is it about?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

It is the pinacle of hollywood horror movies.

1970s

Billionare decides to cut corners with his new skyscraper he is building...it catches fire....people die


For a disaster movie from the 70s, it was actually really intense

----------


## Pyrate81

Snoochie Boochies

----------


## Neal

I think I'm going to watch the Resident Evil series today.

----------


## arialmt

"                                                              " - Silent Bob

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I think I'm going to do homework tonight.....poop

----------


## arialmt

> I think I'm going to do homework tonight.....poop


Why did you poop in the middle of the big peeing contest that is this thread, somebody is going to have to clean that up. Not it.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I had a cat today poop all over our work table....we were trying to get its blood and it needed to go to the bathroom.




We weren't quick enough with the blood draw

----------

_Anya_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> "                                                              " - Silent Bob


haha!  


"Then we're gonna dance on the ruins of the stupid stage!"

----------


## arialmt

"But I only like snakes and sparklers" - Kickin' Wing

----------


## Neal

> I had a cat today poop all over our work table....we were trying to get its blood and it needed to go to the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We weren't quick enough with the blood draw


That sucks.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

It was morbidly/crassly comical in its own way....

----------


## Pyrate81

If you're running low, go to the store
Carry some money to help you buy more
The tab is there to open the can
The can is there to hold in the spam

----------

_Anya_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Neal

I'm so tired.

----------


## arialmt

> I'm so tired.


Good song.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

im feeling so upset

----------


## Neal

> im feeling so upset


Awe, what's wrong Meph?

----------


## Pyrate81

Hey! Those are the guys that stole our uniforms!
They beat the crap out of us too!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Just continuing the song "Im so tired"

----------

_arialmt_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Hey! Those are the guys that stole our uniforms!
> They beat the crap out of us too!


What about one of the Friday's when they were using the whistles.

----------


## Pyrate81

> What about one of the Friday's when they were using the whistles.


What?   :Confused: 








So the combination is... one, two, three, four, five? 
That's the stupidest combination I've ever heard in my life! 
That's the kind of thing an idiot would have on his luggage!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's my combination on my suitcase!!

----------

_Anya_ (08-30-2013),dr del (08-30-2013),_Pyrate81_ (08-30-2013)

----------


## Neal

I have a canker sore in my mouth and it's hurting quite bad, just the location it's in. This always happens if I eat a lot of subway with the chipolte sauce and sweet onion sauce. I've really got to back off that.

----------


## Pyrate81

click, click, pull

----------


## Neal

> click, click, pull


Nope.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I believe amputating the cranium at the juncture of the C1 and C3 vertebrae may solve the problem...

----------


## Neal

> I believe amputating the cranium at the juncture of the C1 and C3 vertebrae may solve the problem...


What movie is that from because I've heard that before.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Yeah do tell.  I tried looking it up and found nothing but a bunch of medical websites.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I actually just made it up this morning....

I use variations of this in my everyday speech :p

----------

_Pyrate81_ (08-31-2013)

----------


## arialmt

Ludicrous speed go!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I want to do the line about the gunner SOOOOOoooo bad.....


Oh well, guess this will have to do



"She's Druish??"

"She doesn't look Druish to me..."

----------


## arialmt

We're having trouble with the radar sir.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-31-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

My brains!  Are going into my feet!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

My Schwartz is bigger than your Schwartz!!

----------

_Anya_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> ...
> 
> "She's Druish??"
> 
> "She doesn't look Druish to me..."





> My Schwartz is bigger than your Schwartz!!


"You're killin' me Smalls!"  

Proper quotes:

"Great!  A druish princess."
_Barf perks up his ears
_"Funny, she doesn't look druish."

"So Lonestar, I see your schwartz is as big as mine.  Now let's see how well you handle it."


Added quote: 

"The ship is too big.  If I walk, the movie will be over."

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Snotty beamed me last night....Twice  :Wink:

----------


## Pyrate81

...   :Fishslap: 



It was wonderful.  :Blow kiss:

----------

_arialmt_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I've only seen the movie once...give me a break



"its their stunt doubles!!!"

----------


## Pyrate81

[QUOTE=Mephibosheth1;2137750]I've only seen the movie once...give me a break...


[QUOTE]

ahhh, now I understand.  I guess I can let you slide a little.     :Licking:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

What's the name of the guy who plant first base??

----------


## Pyrate81

> What's the name of the guy who plant first base??


plant first base?   :Confused:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

OMG you don't know this??

----------


## Pyrate81

> OMG you don't know this??



If it's a movie quote, definitely not.  If it's a real question, probably not and the question sounds wonky.

----------


## Neal

> if it's a movie quote, definitely not.  If it's a real question, probably not and the question sounds wonky.


lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Lol

Slight misquote:




"What's the name of the guy who plays first base??"

----------


## Pyrate81

> Lol
> 
> Slight misquote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's the name of the guy who plays first base??"


haha!  


I'm gonna take a guess that it's "who's on first?" by abbott and costello?   Otherwise I've not a clue.

----------

_arialmt_ (09-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You win!!!!



























no, actually I win

----------


## Pyrate81

> You win!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!! I didn't see the large white space until I quoted the post. 

But for the record, I now win!      :Number1:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Haha no




























 :Saber duel:

----------

_Anya_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## arialmt

The name of the band.
_Who
_The band on stage..
_Who
_You're doin' that owl thing again Skippy. Who is the band on stage?
_Yes
_Yes is the name of the band?
*No, Aunt Slappy man,* _Yes isn't even at this concert .
_(skipping skipping skipping)

Now that's comedy!

----------

_Anya_ (09-06-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (09-06-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-05-2013)

----------


## Neal

> LOL!! I didn't see the large white space until I quoted the post. 
> 
> But for the record, I now win!


He usually has that large white space.

----------

_Anya_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I like big posts and I cannot

































































lie

----------

_Anya_ (09-06-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

> I like big posts and I cannot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get on the chat Meph. You too Anya.

----------


## Anya

i lost the link for the chat...gimmie

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm sleepy lol

----------


## Anya

i need to go to bed anyway i guess...

"Love of mine, someday you will die...but I'll be close behind...I'll follow you into the dark."

There's your depressing song lyric of the day.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-06-2013),Neal (09-06-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## Neal

It's on the top of the off topic thread, check there anya. Mephs on too.

----------


## Pyrate81

Say your prayers little one
Don't forget my son
To include everyone
I tuck you in
Warm within
Keep you free from sin
'Til the sandman
He comes

----------


## arialmt

"Tippie tie my main daimies, sa da tay" Pootie Tang

----------


## Pyrate81

Do NOT go in there!   whooooooaaaaaa!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> Say your prayers little one
> Don't forget my son
> To include everyone
> I tuck you in
> Warm within
> Keep you free from sin
> 'Til the sandman
> He comes




Sleep with one eye open!!!
Grippin your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
take my hand!!
Were off to never never land!!

----------


## Neal

My finger is killing me.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Why???

----------


## Neal

> Why???


Was playing football yesterday night, or may of been this morning. We were all drunk and I went to fall and I braced my fall but only a finger happened to go first, and while I didn't break it, it hurts like a mofo.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

sorry dude

----------


## Pyrate81

"My fingers hurt."
"Oh yeah?  Well now your back is gonna hurt, cause you just pulled landscaping duty granny."

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-07-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"What is this, a school for ants???"

----------


## Neal

> sorry dude


Not your fault, and we probably shouldn't of been playing football drunk, lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

The show where everything's made up and the points don't matter

----------


## arialmt

> The show where everything's made up and the points don't matter


That's Numberwang!

----------


## Neal

> That's Numberwang!


What?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

whose line is it anyway?

----------


## Neal

> whose line is it anyway?


Meph come on chat.

----------


## Pyrate81

"Narfle the Garthok!"

----------


## Neal

> "narfle the garthok!"


never!

----------


## Pyrate81

"That kid is on the escalator again!"

----------


## Neal

You all and your movie quotes.

----------


## Pyrate81

Plowin' these fields in the hot summer sun
Over by the gate lordy here she comes
With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea
I make a little room and she climbs on up
Open up a throttle and stir a little dust
Just look at her face she ain't a foolin' me

----------

DooLittle (02-21-2014)

----------


## Neal

> Plowin' these fields in the hot summer sun
> Over by the gate lordy here she comes
> With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea
> I make a little room and she climbs on up
> Open up a throttle and stir a little dust
> Just look at her face she ain't a foolin' me


What is that from?

----------


## Pyrate81

She this is my tractor's sexy.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Neal

> she this is my tractor's sexy.  
> 
> Sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 4


are you ready for some football?!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Football is my life

My life is football

If it were not for football

I would not be playing football today

----------


## Neal

> Football is my life
> 
> My life is football
> 
> If it were not for football
> 
> I would not be playing football today


You mean fantasy right?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I play football with no helmet

I suffer from dain bramage!!!!

----------


## Neal

> I play football with no helmet
> 
> I suffer from dain bramage!!!!


Playing Madden on the ps3 with no helmet does not count!  :Razz:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

It's from an old comedy thing my parents always tell me about...you should google it

----------


## Neal

> It's from an old comedy thing my parents always tell me about...you should google it


What comedy thing?

----------


## Pyrate81

I think I've seen this comedy routine before...  yeah maybe not.  I'd have to see it, but your quote sounds very familiar.

----------


## arialmt

"I play football with the football on the football field"

"The most important piece of equipment on the football field the cup."- Bob Nelson



(really big pretend- o- space here)  :Very Happy: 
(it goes on and on and your finger tired of scrolling down the page)


HaHa Dain Brammage! lmbo

----------


## arialmt

> The show where everything's made up and the points don't matter





> That's Numberwang!





> whose line is it anyway?


I stand corrected Mephi. the slogan for Numberwang is, "The Maths quiz that simply everyone is talking about"

Neal this Video is provided to ease any confusion you might have:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjOZtWZ56lc

----------


## Neal

Ah, that sounds like a British show.

----------


## Pyrate81

Whose line is it anyway?  Was/is a british show.  An American version was created which was hosted by Drew Carey.  Some of the stars from the orginal did move or guest on the American version.  Ryan Stiles was a staple in both versions and ridiculously funny.

----------


## Neal

> Whose line is it anyway?  Was/is a british show.  An American version was created which was hosted by Drew Carey.  Some of the stars from the orginal did move or guest on the American version.  Ryan Stiles was a staple in both versions and ridiculously funny.


Ah, I'll have to start watching them then. I remember the one Drew Carey hosted.

----------


## Pyrate81

Winning!

----------


## Neal

> Winning!


I was on like a 6 day streak, get off  :Razz:

----------


## Pyrate81

That's cause I haven't been around to hold mah crown.  :-p

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Neal

> That's cause I haven't been around to hold mah crown.  :-p
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Yea you have, lol. I watched you post all of those days  :Razz:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You loose Kenobi!!!!

----------


## Neal

> You loose Kenobi!!!!


What is a Kenobi?

----------


## Pyrate81

> Yea you have, lol. I watched you post all of those days


Stalker   :Wink: 





> What is a Kenobi?



A character from a video game franchise started back during the Nintendo/Sega Genesis days. Though I don't know the game, I thought it was calle "Kenobi".

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So certain are you??

----------


## Neal

> Stalker  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A character from a video game franchise started back during the Nintendo/Sega Genesis days. Though I don't know the game, I thought it was calle "Kenobi".


I'm not a stalker. I just know when you're on from the member list  :Razz:

----------


## Pyrate81

> So certain are you??



Are you quoting surf ninjas?  


I can't see that being from Star Wars.   Unless you're quoting Episode II or III(I'm thinking it would have to be a general greivous quote)?  Or possibly misquoting a movie you only saw once.   :Wink:   :Blow kiss:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Are you quoting surf ninjas?  
> 
> 
> I can't see that being from Star Wars.   Unless you're quoting Episode II or III(I'm thinking it would have to be a general greivous quote)?  Or possibly misquoting a movie you only saw once.


Blah @ Star Wars

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's not true!!
Thats impossible!!

----------


## Neal

lol, okay.

----------


## Pyrate81

It's star wars.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-17-2013)

----------


## Neal

> It's star wars.


I know that, I just don't like star wars. I never got into that or star trek.

----------


## arialmt

"Myb tobunge, myb tobunge ibis  fabt."

----------


## Neal

What's that from?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Boom de gasser, them crash tr bosses heydiblibber, then banished!!

----------


## Neal

Who Herr watches duck dynasty?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You will pay the price for your lack of vision!!

----------


## Neal

> You will pay the price for your lack of vision!!


I have x-ray vision!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Be mindful of the Living Force, my young padawan.

----------


## Pyrate81

The Bride: I was wondering, just between us girls, what did you say to Pai Mei for him to snatch out your eye? 
Elle Driver: I called him a miserable old fool. 
The Bride: Ooh, bad idea. 
Elle Driver: You know what I did? I killed that miserable old fool. I poisoned his fishheads. And I told him, "To me the word of an old fool like you is worth less than nothing."

----------


## Neal

Nobody ever answered my question about Duck Dynasty.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> The Bride: I was wondering, just between us girls, what did you say to Pai Mei for him to snatch out your eye? 
> Elle Driver: I called him a miserable old fool. 
> The Bride: Ooh, bad idea. 
> Elle Driver: You know what I did? I killed that miserable old fool. I poisoned his fishheads. And I told him, "To me the word of an old fool like you is worth less than nothing."




But who is more foolish?? The fool or the fool who follows him??

----------


## Neal

> But who is more foolish?? The fool or the fool who follows him??


Meph, ignoring me lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Kiss My Wookiee!!!!!

----------

DooLittle (02-21-2014),_Pyrate81_ (09-20-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Kiss My Wookiee!!!!!


LOL!!!   :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-20-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Kiss My Wookiee!!!!!


That's not nice  :Razz:

----------


## Pyrate81

> Kiss My Wookiee!!!!!



Still laughing at this.    :ROFL:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-20-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Laugh it up Fuzzball.  You weren't with us in the south passage...she expressed her true feelings for me  :Wink:

----------


## arialmt

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQIwEZlOzp4" target="_blank">

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-20-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-20-2013)

----------


## Neal

Wow, lol.

----------


## Pyrate81

That was awesome.

----------


## Neal

> That was awesome.


Pyrateeeeeeeeeeeee wake upeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm up!!

----------


## arialmt

"...the choice is up to you cause they come in two classes, rhinestone shades and cheap sunglasses" -Billy Gibbons

----------


## Mephibosheth1

take me down to paradise city...

----------


## Neal

> take me down to paradise city...


Where the grass is green and the girls are pretty.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-22-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

oh won't you please take me hooooome.  :rocks out:

----------


## Neal

Just a urchin livin' under the street

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea??

----------


## Neal

> Who lives in a pineapple under the sea??


gay bob circle shorts?

----------


## Pyrate81

Tiger's blood = Winning!

----------


## Neal

> Tiger's blood = Winning!


Man, football seriously annoyed me yesterday.

----------


## Pyrate81

What does football annoying you have to do with Tiger's blood and winning?

----------


## Neal

> What does football annoying you have to do with Tiger's blood and winning?


It doesn't just my RB was hurt yesterday and they've not been producing.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Another day another destiny...

----------


## Pyrate81

Luke, you can destroy the Emperor. He has foreseen this. It is your destiny!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Join me
And we can end this conflict, and rule the galaxy as Father and Son

----------


## Neal

Why do we keep switching movies and songs  :Sad:

----------


## Pyrate81

Well, then, I confess, it is my intention to commandeer one of these ships, pick up a crew in Tortuga, raid, pillage, plunder and otherwise pilfer my weasely black guts out.

----------


## Anya

I've got a jar of diiiiirt.

----------


## Neal

> I've got a jar of diiiiirt.


For what?

----------


## Pyrate81

Earth?  Terrible name for a planet.  Might as well call it _Dirt!_ Planet Dirt.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

That's hitchhikers guide isn't it??

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  Nope.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Can't remember what it's from....I know I know it though

----------


## dr del

Two of these arrived in the post today - and I get to keep one of them.  :Wuv: 




I haven't had this much fun in years.  :Very Happy:

----------

MarkS (09-26-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^ for actually buying 1(2),  I'd give an instant winner card to Herr Doktor Del.   :Very Happy: 


That is awesome.  Post a thread dedicated to its awesomeness and inform everyone of its missions to thwart the insects which perpetrate your home to leave droppings on your haggis.     :Very Happy: 


I know I saw a video of it somewhere else(could've been here or facebook)....

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-24-2013)

----------


## Neal

LOL, nice dr del.

----------


## arialmt

> Two of these arrived in the post today - and I get to keep one of them. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had this much fun in years.


Got mine a month age. Works wonders for seasoning meat right on the grill. :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

"Don't Panic" - The Guide

----------

dr del (09-25-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Got mine a month age. Works wonders for seasoning meat right on the grill.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> "Don't Panic" - The Guide


I'll have to get one soon then I guess?

----------


## arialmt

Mostly harmless.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

So long, and thanks for all the fish!!

----------


## Neal

How is it mostly harmless? lol. That's like two arguing words.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You seriously need to get into hitchhikers guide Neal...

----------


## dr del

*42* That is all.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

The more Del talks the more I like him.  Now I just need to hear that accent and I'll be putty in his hands.   :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I want him to take a video of that salt gun in action

----------


## dr del

They show it at the end of the video I posted.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

aSALT rifle reminds me of the scene in Kill Bill Vol. 2 when Bud puts a 12 gauge(could've been 10g) round of rock salt into Kiddo's chest.  That's gotta hurt.    :Very Happy:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

> They show it at the end of the video I posted.



But that's their promotional video....I want to see you actually using it, so we know that it actually works

----------


## Pyrate81

Hey Mephi, here's your demonstration.     :Wink:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I dont get it

----------


## Pyrate81

A long time ago(3-5 years at this point I think) there was this fad called getting "rick roll'd".  Typically it occurs when someone is watching a youtube or other internet video and the song "Never gonna give you up" by Rick Astley gets spliced into it at some point.  It has also been done through recoordings and in conversation.  

here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_roll

----------


## Neal

> The more Del talks the more I like him.  Now I just need to hear that accent and I'll be putty in his hands.


This kind of frightens me, lol.

----------


## arialmt

> A long time ago(3-5 years at this point I think) there was this fad called getting "rick roll'd".  Typically it occurs when someone is watching a youtube or other internet video and the song "Never gonna give you up" by Rick Astley gets spliced into it at some point.  It has also been done through recoordings and in conversation.  
> 
> here's the wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_roll


Even Family Guy rick roll'd their audience.

----------


## arialmt

Every town, has it's ups and downs.
Sometimes the ups, outweigh the downs,
But not in Nottingham.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

oh the world will sing of an english king a thousand years from now
but not because he passed some law, or had that lofty brow
While bonny good King Richard leads the great crusade he's on
We all have to slave away for that good for nothing John

Incredible as he is inept, whenever the history books are kept
they'll call him the Phony King of England

A POX ON THAT PHONY KING OF ENGLAND!!!

----------


## Neal

My Sunday right now is having it's ups and downs. Mainly fantasy football is really ticking me off.

----------


## Pyrate81

> Every town, has it's ups and downs.
> Sometimes the ups, outweigh the downs,
> But not in Nottingham.





> oh the world will sing of an english king a thousand years from now
> but not because he passed some law, or had that lofty brow
> While bonny good King Richard leads the great crusade he's on
> We all have to slave away for that good for nothing John
> 
> Incredible as he is inept, whenever the history books are kept
> they'll call him the Phony King of England
> 
> A POX ON THAT PHONY KING OF ENGLAND!!!



Are these from the animated Robin Hood movie when he is a fox and prince john is a lion?

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## arialmt

> Are these from the animated Robin Hood movie when he is a fox and prince john is a lion?


"That's what you call pullin' it back and lettin' it go, eh PJ" - LJ

----------

_Pyrate81_ (09-30-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

MOMMY!!!!!

(Begins sucking thumb)

Ive got a dirty thumb....

----------


## Pyrate81

haha!  awesome!  It took Doofus's quote for me to pick up on it unfortunately.  Haven't seen that movie in years.

----------


## Neal

> haha!  awesome!  It took Doofus's quote for me to pick up on it unfortunately.  Haven't seen that movie in years.


You know what the first thing that came to my mind after reading that. It was Dewie from Scream. I think I may watch that series Friday.

----------


## arialmt

Mom says you can't be in here when I'm vacuuming.

----------


## Neal

> Mom says you can't be in here when I'm vacuuming.


What about mopping?

----------


## arialmt

Have you seen my baseball?

----------


## Neal

> Have you seen my baseball?


Was it hit in a home run?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

"you'd best watch yourself.  We're wanted men.  I have the death sentence in 12 systems"

"I'll be careful"

"YOU'LL BE DEAD!!"

"This little one isn't worth it.  Now let me buy you something"

"GRRAAAHHHHHH!!!"

Snap-Hiss-Hummmmmm.........whoomm-whooommm-whooommm

AAAAAHHHHHHHH

UHRRRGGGGGGG.......


Hummmmmmm-schwurrrrrrrrchk.




 :Saber duel:

----------

_arialmt_ (10-02-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Dashing and daring, 
Courageous and caring, 
Faithful and friendly, 
With stories to share. 
All through the forest, 
They sing out in chorus, 
Marching along, 
As their song fills the air.

----------


## Neal

I need to find a new job.

----------


## arialmt

Im a precisional instrument of speed and aromatics.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

He did what in his cup??

----------


## Pyrate81

Magic and mystery, 
Are part of their history, 
Along with the secret, 
Of g********y juice. 
Their legend is growing, 
They take pride in knowing, 
They'll fight for what's right, 
In whatever they do.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Do you know many ferraris??

----------


## arialmt

Pit stop?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

UNO lapo

No Pitstopo

Comprendo??

----------


## Neal

What on earth?

----------


## arialmt

"Dunn Dunn Duuunnnnnnnnnn" - Belt the Sloth

----------


## Pyrate81

^^ haha!  still have yet to see that movie.

----------


## arialmt

"Hi, I'm Chucky, and I'm your friend till the end. Hidey-ho!" - Charles Lee Ray.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## Neal

> "Hi, I'm Chucky, and I'm your friend till the end. Hidey-ho!" - Charles Lee Ray.


Speaking of that halloween soon so they're going to be doing halloween marathons.

----------


## arialmt

Whatever!

----------


## dr del

It's mine, alll mine!!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (11-01-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

winning!!

----------


## Neal

I'm bored at work.

----------


## arialmt

Sneak Attack

----------

_Pyrate81_ (11-23-2013)

----------


## Neal

> Sneak Attack


I love that, lol.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I am a great magicianyour clothes are RED!!

----------


## Pyrate81

LOL!! 



To make the post longer I added this line.   :Razz:

----------


## arialmt

Homemade chili-mac with whole wheat pasta = bad idea.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Your clothes are black!!

----------


## Neal

I'll start the thread back up by winning  :Very Happy:

----------


## arialmt

Pardon me, but would you have any Grey Poupon?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

I'm here to keep this thing going!!

----------


## Slim

For some strange reason, this is one of my favorite threads on the entire site...I'm clearly not quite right.  And I think I just became a poet  :ROFL:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-01-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Glad to hear that this thread has brought a ray of sunshine to your day; I'm glad I necro-ed it a while back lol

Every forum needs a junk thread like this...

----------


## DooLittle

> For some strange reason, this is one of my favorite threads on the entire site...I'm clearly not quite right.  And I think I just became a poet


It's ok, we still love you.

----------


## Slim

> Every forum needs a junk thread like this...


I agree with you, and since BP.net has been around for so long now, this thread also serves as a kind of history of the site.  I'm probably the only one crazy enough to have read every page of this thread, but when I go back and read some of the stuff from the 2008-2009 time frame when I first joined this community, I always smile when I see some of the posts and inside jokes from friends, both past and present.  

I've suffered some long absences from the community and from BP.net, but it seems like I can always catch up on things just by reading through this thread...

I say keep the flag flying high!  :Salute:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-02-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Stick around!!  We need all the experience we can get in this community...glad you came back

----------

_Slim_ (02-02-2014)

----------


## arialmt



----------


## Pyrate81

> I agree with you, and since BP.net has been around for so long now, this thread also serves as a kind of history of the site.  I'm probably the only one crazy enough to have read every page of this thread, but when I go back and read some of the stuff from the 2008-2009 time frame when I first joined this community, I always smile when I see some of the posts and inside jokes from friends, both past and present.  
> 
> I've suffered some long absences from the community and from BP.net, but it seems like I can always catch up on things just by reading through this thread...
> 
> I say keep the flag flying high!



When I started posting in this thread, I read through the whole thing myself. It was pretty funny.  I tried doing that with Random Chat but started losing focus after about page 250 and I started posting in it on a regular basis.  I was trying to do a summary document of the whole random chat thread for anyone who wanted a synopsis.

I'll have to look at arial's vidoe later, can't watch it at work.  :-(

----------


## Mephibosheth1

You will have plenty of time to live in a van down by the river....







When you live in a van down by the river!!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-10-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

^^ lol!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-10-2014)

----------


## Boanerges

And it's been awhile...since I posted in here... (when you read this sing the song in Aaron Lewis' voice)...

----------


## Slim

While I think Tapatalk is a wonderful thing for all you tablet users, am I the only one who doesn't like the little bitty Tapatalk pictures?

AND

I win again  :Rochambeaux:

----------


## Pyrate81

Only thing that bothers me about tapatalk pics is my eye sight.   :Wink: 


 :Fishslap:

----------

_Slim_ (02-20-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

All right boys, time to give me back my trophy...:p

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## Boanerges

No way  :Razz:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Hey Clinger, where's my pictures????

----------


## Pyrate81

I see how it is.  Slim and Boanerges show up and all of a sudden Doolittle is good enough to play in here.  

Get your own pics if it's gonna be like that.   :Razz: 


<<winning

----------

_Boanerges_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Lol.  Go back through it.  I'm here.  I forgot about it.  It doesn't show up on my participated list....

----------


## DooLittle

> Plowin' these fields in the hot summer sun
> Over by the gate lordy here she comes
> With a basket full of chicken and a big cold jug of sweet tea
> I make a little room and she climbs on up
> Open up a throttle and stir a little dust
> Just look at her face she ain't a foolin' me


ERMAGHERD.  You like Kenny?!




> What is that from?


Duh...




> She this is my tractor's sexy.  
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Kenny's tractor IS sexy...

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

More people participating....




more people to loose when I post this:

Winning!!!

----------


## DooLittle

I had to go back to May of last year to find my last post here before these.  Didn't think It had been that long.

----------


## Boanerges

:Rock on:   :Dance:

----------


## Pyrate81

mmm, coffee and winning.

----------


## DooLittle

Not for long...

----------


## Pyrate81

:Matrixfight:    haha!



 :Number1:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Beat it clinger, I'm winning this!  :Cool:

----------


## Boanerges

^ lol  :ROFL:

----------


## Pyrate81

That's Corporal Klinger to you.  I prefer you spell the name right and include the rank.  TYVM!

----------

DooLittle (02-21-2014),_Mephibosheth1_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Where's my Section 8??

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-21-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

OK Klinger, here.  Go have a glass of wine and celebrate my win!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-22-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Read this and weep!!

----------


## DooLittle

Why would I weep?  I'm winning.

----------


## Pyrate81

mmmm, coffee again and winning....again.   :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> mmmm, coffee again and winning....again.


Shouldn't you be sleeping?

----------


## Pyrate81

When one is winning, one should be ever vigilant of those to steal the thrown.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## DooLittle

Like so?

----------


## Slim

He Wins!!!

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (02-25-2014),_Pyrate81_ (02-23-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Took ya long enough.   :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

Must. Get. Motivated.  Ugh.  I hate Monday.

----------


## Pyrate81

Well, you seemed movtivated enough to go for the win.  But alas, I am the current leader.

----------


## DooLittle

Just what is it you think you're winning??

----------


## Pyrate81

The prize.

----------


## DooLittle

Is the prize wombat poop?   If so, you can have it.

----------


## Pyrate81

Not sure what the prize is.  Rumors I've heard say it could be a pied.  

Or it could be this:

----------

_Slim_ (02-26-2014)

----------


## DooLittle

Next...

----------


## Mephibosheth1

did you know Wombats poop cubes??  Look it up!!


Winning!

----------


## DooLittle

> did you know Wombats poop cubes??  Look it up!!
> 
> 
> Winning!


Lol.  That's why I said that.  Saw h00blahs thread and had to Google...

----------


## Mephibosheth1

you shall not win!!

----------


## DooLittle

Oh but I will...

----------


## Pyrate81

Please, I'm in charge here.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephibosheth1

No you're not

----------


## Pythonfriend

i think i started the wombat poop thing  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

Yyyyyyyuuummy!

----------


## arialmt

It's not just for breakfast anymore.

----------


## Pyrate81

The incredible, edible, egg.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Cadbury eggs??

----------


## Pyrate81

bok bok

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Ding ding ding di-ding ding ding

----------


## Pyrate81

> Ding ding ding di-ding ding ding



Please tell me that isn't the popular fox thing is it?

----------


## Rob

Is this thing still going on?.........winning 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Pyrate81

Yes it is.  If I wasn't a dolt, I would've stolen the win much sooner than this.   :Wink:   :Razz:

----------


## DooLittle

That's what the fox says....


Actually on the laptop, look at all these cool emoties! :Dancing Carrot:  :Dance:  :Raspberries:  :Rochambeaux:  :Winner:

----------


## Pyrate81

And you call me a dork...

You could memorize or write some emoticons down and use them in ur posts.  Like this:   : cool :  and when you put it together it's    :Cool:

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Sounds like a WIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRR

----------

_Pyrate81_ (06-12-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

More like weiner. hehe

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (06-11-2014)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Movie Quote: "Ask me about my wiener.....Ask me about my wiener"

----------


## Pyrate81

^^  had to look that up.   Good movie.  


"Ask him about the twinkie."

----------


## DooLittle

We don't need to know about your twinkie.  :Rochambeaux: :  did that work?

----------


## Pyrate81

:shakes head:

----------


## DooLittle

Hey, back off my win.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

yupyour win turned off alright

----------


## Pyrate81

Yawn.  :Razz:

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

I've won.

And I've included a man in a watermelon suit for you.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (09-05-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

A new player.

I steal this win though.

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

> A new player.
> 
> I steal this win though.


These socks disagree with the obstinacy and fervor of cotton/poly blend.

----------


## Pyrate81

i have those socks.   :Wink:

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

No fair!

I saw these in a store in Monterey yesterday. I think I should buy a bunch of snake socks and start wearing them to work.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Winning

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

No me!

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Lol sure....NOT!!!

----------


## MarkS

I guess I win.

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

Man its been awhile and still no new competition?

----------


## dr del

I'm luring you all into a sense of complacency before I strike.

----------


## Pyrate81

Boo!  haha!

----------


## MarkS

Boo Who?  Is this a knock knock joke?

----------


## Pyrate81

Mama said knock you out!  I'm gonna knock you out?

----------


## MarkS

It's true. I am a real knock out.

----------


## Pyrate81

<< gets hot under collar for mark.

----------


## DooLittle

She held sorta still!

----------


## MarkS

Very nice, I love the looks of the head.

----------

DooLittle (02-25-2015)

----------


## DooLittle

Thanks!  Super mojave hypo spider.  

Older picture of her under black light.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

#winning

----------


## DooLittle

love this girl

----------


## MarkS

Very nice, is that a spider pied?  (S-Pied-Er)

----------

DooLittle (09-10-2015)

----------


## DooLittle

Pastel spider pied.  Check out the other side of her face, she's neat!

----------

MarkS (09-11-2015)

----------


## DooLittle



----------


## bcr229

Why is it that sales involving the lowest dollar amounts and/or least profit involve the most drama?

----------


## Mephibosheth1

cuz the cheaper the snake, the easier I WIN!!!!

----------


## DooLittle

Winner winner chicken dinner.  Oh, and...

----------


## Mephibosheth1

and the best part is, I actually do have chicken for dinner today.

Guess that means I'm a WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Slim

Whazzzzzzz Up Yall!


I win!

----------

DooLittle (02-11-2016)

----------


## DooLittle

Where did you come from?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------


## Mephibosheth1

from roaming about in the earth.....to win this game

----------


## MasonC2K

I am the new winner!

----------


## bcr229

> I am the new winner!


Nope, I am.

----------


## DooLittle

Winner winner chicken dinner

----------


## Neal

Wow, I remember when the last post didn't last more than a few hours. It's been over a month, sheesh.

----------


## MarkS

Yeah, go figure......   :Confused2:

----------


## bcr229

I'll try to do better!

----------


## DooLittle

Me too!

----------


## Ax01

me three!

----------


## DooLittle

Finally got one of these!

----------

dr del (10-01-2016)

----------


## Neal

Sean produced to sickest looking BP this year, I saw a picture of it earlier. I'll have to grab it later.

----------


## DooLittle

Sean Bradley?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> Sean Bradley?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yep, one of my good friends.

----------


## DooLittle

Was it something puzzle?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

^^ The above mentioned snake.



The second awesome one.

----------


## DooLittle

Winning

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> Winning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


You never commented on my posts about those two snakes.

----------


## DooLittle

Winning again

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> Winning again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


LOL. No way.

We need to encourage people to get QT room access. I think that's why there isn't much posting in here because the newer members don't really know about it.

----------


## DooLittle

I don't think there's as much activity here as there used to be.   Probably alot of people like me, primarily on fb.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

> I don't think there's as much activity here as there used to be.   Probably alot of people like me, primarily on fb.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Yea. I'm not a big fb person.

----------


## bcr229

> Yea. I'm not a big fb person.


I said that until I got an account.  I use it a lot to promote the business though, or as much as they will let me.

----------


## Neal

> I said that until I got an account.  I use it a lot to promote the business though, or as much as they will let me.


Oh I use it, but I don't post much, not unless I'm selling something. Then I post in all the local groups I'm in lol.

----------


## DooLittle

This happened

----------


## cletus

oooh thats nice!

----------


## Neal

Very nice.

----------


## DooLittle

Thanks!  He's cool

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

I bet.

----------


## cletus

heard any cool piano covers lately Neal?

----------


## Neal

> heard any cool piano covers lately Neal?


I haven't been looking tbh.

----------


## BBotteron

I win lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Neal

Negative.

----------


## BBotteron

Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## andrewross8705

Said the losers.

----------


## FlynnTheBP

I couldn't help but get pulled into this... :Razz:

----------


## Neal

I'll take the throne for now.

----------


## andrewross8705

Well I'm sick with whatever is going around sooooo I'll just take that throne from you and go ahead and germ it up.

----------


## zina10

"pushes Andrew off, sprays the throne with Sanitzer and sits on it" 

I win. 

 :Smile:

----------


## andrewross8705

Well now I have bronchitis so let me just go ahead and take this throne and die on it because I sure feel like death.

----------


## FlynnTheBP

Sorry about your bronchitis.... :Smile:  But I win.

----------


## Neal

King is back on top.

----------


## Popeye

I can't believe this post is still going, anyway I Win.  :Razz:

----------


## Ogre

Nope I WIN!

Sent from my 5056W using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

TaDa! I have arrived on the thread! Victory will be mine  :Very Happy:

----------


## MasonC2K

Victory is mine! For now....

----------


## DLena

Quite short lived!   Mwahah

----------


## Zincubus

We have a winner !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## DLena

We sure do... ME

----------


## Craiga 01453

Joke's on all of you....I WIN!!!

----------


## dr del

Pchaww it is clearly mine!! ( err whatever it is )

----------

Craiga 01453 (03-19-2018)

----------


## Aerries

ummm no ME! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

----------


## Neal

I'll take the crown again.

----------


## DooLittle

Been awhile, but I think I'll win with our latest addition, our boelen's 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Been awhile, but I think I'll win with our latest addition, our boelen's 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yup, you win!  :Good Job:  I'm so jealous!

----------

DooLittle (06-27-2018)

----------


## DooLittle

> Yup, you win!  I'm so jealous!



Thanks!  He's pretty stinking cool!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

My turn to win, I got this for free this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (07-03-2018)

----------


## Ax01

winner!

----------


## Valyndris

I might as well make myself the last poster in every game in this thread. I only feel like I win at boredom though.

----------

